# China Civil Aviation Industry, Technology, Infrastructure: News & Discussions



## cirr

*China-Made C919 Expected to Enter Final Assembly in H2 2014
*
(WCARN.com, May 15)







On May 15, the main section for the first forward fuselage of China's large aircraft COMAC C919 rolled off the assembly line at Jiangxi Hongdu Aviation Industry (Group) Co., Ltd., marking the completion of all fuselage parts and beginning of the delivery. It is learnt that the aircraft's forward fuselage, mid-after fuselage, nose, mid fuselage, vertical tail and other parts will be delivered in next few months successively, and the first C919 aircraft is expected to enter the assembly line in the second half of this year.

The main section of COMAC C919 forward fuselage, a tubular section consisting of covering, cabin ports, cabin floors, and lifters, includes forward compartment, forward cargo compartment and reticulating fin compartment involving 1,600 components and 1,900 fixtures. The section initially employs the third generation lithium-aluminum alloy section, which can improve the material properties of the aircraft structure, and lighten the plane as well.

In the research and development of C919's forward fuselage, COMAC actively took reformation, established a combined team for technology, craft and manufacturing, conquered key technological difficulties and enhanced research efficiency. At present, the various auxiliary equipments for C919 aircraft have been installed and the primary units have entered into the phase of trial production, which laid a foundation for follow-up development of the project.

link: China-Made C919 Expected to Enter Final Assembly in H2 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Irajgholi

few years ago a chinese engineer offered a solution to save passengers' lives by implementing a system that would allow the aircraft fuselage to deploy specialized parachutes that would increase the chances of passengers getting out of it alive. but since most of the incidents are occurring when aircraft takes off/lands they said its too expensive and scrapped his plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Once ready, these medium body aircrafts will sell like sweet potatoes given the potential the now largely closed down Chinese airspace has.

COMAC should rein at least 70-80% of China's domestic market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*15 new passenger airlines to launch in China. Though small in size, they will rattle the status quo | CAPA - Centre for Aviation*

*15 new passenger airlines to launch in China. Though small in size, they will rattle the status quo*

CAPA > Aviation Analysis > 15 new passenger airlines to launch in China. Though small in size, they will rattle the status quo

3rd May, 2014

© CAPA





China in the next year could see about a 50% increase in its number of passenger airlines. There are 15 known airlines that either plan to launch or have launched in recent months. This rapid growth comes as China loosens restrictions on new carriers that have been in place since mid last decade. These new carriers join about 10 airlines launching in other parts of Asia in 2014. Whereas those 10 airlines outside of China are exclusively low-cost carriers, almost all of China's new carriers will be full-service – at least initially.

There is a wave of LCC interest in China accompanied by some regulatory liberalisation, such as on minimum fare pricing. Yet there are more policies that need to be loosened or streamlined, and then upheld in practice. While there is large growth in the number of airlines, their size will be small. Recently-launched Loong Airlines has about 12,000 weekly domestic seats compared to China Southern's 1.7 million. But there will be impacts in the specific markets these new airlines operate in. Their ultimate, long-term potential with a new business model or one free of legacy weight is the larger worry for the country's incumbents, including the behemoths, which are among the world's 10 largest airlines. China's major airlines have been publicly quiet on this market re-ordering but are closely watching it, and planning their own response.

*

 

In China 15 new passenger airlines intend to launch over a year*

In late 2013 there were about 25 scheduled passenger airlines in China. (This number is actually subject to interpretation as some airlines fly under a parent company's code.) From late 2013 to Apr-2014, three airlines entered the passenger market: Loong Airlines, Donghai Airlines and most recently Qingdao Airlines on 26-Apr-2014. 

There are a further 12 known airlines hoping to launch by the end of 2014, collectively giving China 15 new airlines since late-2013. The proposed carriers' readiness varies from still awaiting approval to planning a first flight in the next few weeks.

Summary of proposed new Chinese airlines: May-2014 

*Airline Name*

*Status*

*Model*

*Airline Shareholder*

*Shareholding*

*Base*

*Fleet*

*Notes*

Chang'an Airlines

Waiting

FSC

HNA

TBA

TBA

TBA 

HNA in May-2013 announced it would seek to launch Chang'an and four other proposed new airlines. However, Chang'an was an existing airline integrated into the larger HNA Group. As recently as 1H2013 HNA has reported separate financials for its Chang'an unit. It is unclear what the development plan is.

Donghai Airlines

Launched

FSC

N/A

East Pacific Group, share unknown

Shenzhen

737-800

Donghai Airlines is a carrier based in Shenzhen, China. A subsidiary of the East Pacific Group, Donghai Airlines has operated cargo services and corporate jet services since its establishment in 2002. In Dec-2013 the carrier received approval to provide scheduled passenger services and as of Mar-2014, the carrier commenced domestic services from its hub at Shenzhen Bao’an International Airport to the cities of Ningbo and Dalian. The carrier plans to roll-out further domestic services as well as introduce international services to regional centers such as Hong Kong and Ho Chi Minh.

Fuzhou Airlines

Waiting

FSC

HNA

CNY1200 million (USD187.5) million from HNA (60% stake)

CNY400 million (USD62.5 million) from Fuzhou State-owned Assets Investment Holdings Co (20% stake)

CNY200 million (USD31.3 million) split between Century Golden Resources Group andNingboRuitong Network Technology Co (each with 10%)

Fuzhou 

TBA 

Fuzhou Airlines was announced in mid-2012 as a proposed start-up carrier to be based in its name city of Fuzhou in Fujian province. The carrier is a cooperation between HNA Group and the Fujian provincial government and will operate as a subsidiary of Hainan Airlines. Fuzhou Airlines plans to operate services within Southern China and will compete with Xiamen Airlines, which has a 50% market share in Fuzhou and is a subsidiary of China Southern. In May-2013 Hainan said it was still awaiting government approval.

Guangxi Airlines

Waiting

FSC

HNA

TBA

Nanning

TBA

Another HNA-affiliated start-up, Guangxi Airlines plans to be based on Tianjin Airlines’ Nanning branch, which is also a subsidiary of Hainan Airlines. The carrier is set to further improve Tianjin Airlines’ regional network, or may expand into South Asia. 

Guilin Airlines

Waiting

FSC

HNA

TBA

Guilin

TBA

Guilin Airlines is a start-up planning to launch services in May-2014. The carrier will be a JV between HNA Group and Guilin’s Municipal Government. The airlline was jointly established in order to boost the development of the tourism industry in Guilin. HNA vice chairman Chen Wenli said Guilin Airlines proposes to operate three aircraft initially with plans to expand its fleet to 30 aircraft in three years.

Hefei Airlines

Waiting

FSC

Joy Air

TBA

Hefei

3x MA60 

Hefei Airlines is a joint venture between Hefei Municipal Government and Joy AirAviation Holding, which is partially owned by China Eastern. Hefei Airlines plans to launch scheduled services by year-end 2013 with three aircraft. By 2020, the carrier plans to operate a fleet of 30 aircraft serving 50-70 routes including international services. Hefei has been delayed, initially expecting to launch by the end of 2012. Then it was to be established in Jun-2013. In Aug-2013 the carrier said it expected to submit its application shortly. Hefei reportedly wanted to purchase Airbus narrowbody aircraft to tackle thicker routes, but Joy Air part-owner AVIC wanted Hefei to focus on regional routes and use the aircraft AVIC manufactures in Xi’an.

Heilongjiang Airlines

Waiting

FSC

HNA

TBA 

Likely to be in Harbin

TBA 

Heilongjiang Airlines is a proposed Chinese start-up to be launched as a JV between HNA Group and China’s Heilongjiang Provincial Government after signing a strategic cooperation agreement in Mar-2013. The carrier will focus on expanding services in China’s northeast. Heilongjiang Airlines may be based on the operating model of Capital Airlines, ocused on regional routes and charter travel as its main business. 

Jiangxi Airlines

Waiting

FSC

N/A

CNY400 million (USD62.5 million), details unknown

Nanchang

TBA

Jiangxi Airlines is a proposed Chinese start-up planning to launch services in Jul-2014. Jiangxi Airlines Investment Co is a JV between several state-owned companies in Jiangxi Province, including the Jiangxi Airport Group. Jiangxi Airlines has visited several airlines including Air China, China Southern Airlines, China Eastern Airlines and Xiamen Airlines and is planning to visit additional airlines in order to secure cooperation with its launch.

Jiu Yuan Airlines

Waiting

LCC

Juneyao Airlines

TBA 

Guangzhou

TBD

Shanghai-based private carrier Juneyao, which launched during last decade’s liberalisation wave, has reportedly received preliminary approval to operate a Shanghai-headquarted, Guangzhou-based LCC called Jiu Yuan Airlines. Its name derives from its lead-in fares of RMB9, made possible by the recent removal of minimum fare regulations. Rival Shanghai carrier Spring follows the LCC model (Juneyao is full-service) and had planed to have a base in nearby Shenzhen, but this appears to be a fading thought. Jiy Yuan may use the English name 9 Air and intends to launch in mid-2014 on domestic routes and expand to international services within a few years.

Loong Airlines

Launched

FSC

N/A

TBA 

Hangzhou 

A320 

Zhejiang Loong Airlines (operating with the abbreviated name Loong Airlines) is a Chinese start-up based in Hangzhou. The carrier signed an MoU for 20 A320 family aircraft, including 11 A320ceo and nine A320neo in Sep-2013. Loong is, according to reports, the re-branded name of CDI Cargo Airlines, which operates three 737-300Fs from Hangzhou. Loong launched on 29-Dec-2013 with service from Hangzhou to five domestic destinations. As of May-2014 it operates four A320s and one 737-300F. Regional (Hong Kong/Macau/Taiwan) and international operations are hoped to commence in three to five years time.

Qingdao Airlines

Launched

FSC

Shandong Airlines

CNY250 million (USD39.1 million)QingdaoMunicipal Transport Development Group Co (25%)

CNY550 million (USD85.9 million) from Nanshan Group Co (55%)

CNY200 million (USD31.3 million) from Shandong Airlines (20%)

Qingdao 

A320 

Qingdao Airlines is a Chinese start-up established by Air China, Nanshan Group and the Qingdao Municipal Government. The carrier received CAAC approval around May-2013/Jun-2013, a speedy timeframe as Qingdao government only publicly stated in Oct-2012 its desire to have a local airline. The first flight was on 26-Apr-2014. Qingdao Airlines is being sponsored by Shandong Airlines, which is partially owned by Air China. Air China’s indirect ownership likely helped the process along. The airline plans to launch in 1H2014 with leased A320 equipment, possibly numbering five in the short-term. Qingdao Airlines inSep-2013 announced an order for a total of 23 A320 family aircraft, including five A320ceo and 18 A320neo with the first delivery expected in 2016.

Ruili Airlines

Waiting

FSC

N/A

CNY600 million (USD93.8 million), 100% owned by Yunnan Jingcheng Group 

Kunming and Mangshi

737s 

Ruili Airlines is a Chinese start-up planning to launch services from Kunming Changshui International Airport. It received CAAC approval in May-2013, the first of the new wave of carriers to do so. While the carrier received its first aircraft in Feb-2014, its launch appears delayed. The new carrier will be 100% owned by Yunnan Jingcheng Group and plans to utilise Boeing 737-700/737-800 equipment. CEO Dong Lecheng said the start-up carrier will launch 10 routes including Mangshi-Kunming, Mangshi-Beijing, Mangshi-Shanghai and Mangshi-Guangzhou. In Aug-2013 Ruili Airlines and Boeing signed a purchase agreement for 14 Boeing 737 aircraft including eight 737-700s and six 737-800s. The carrier also signed purchase agreement with Air Berlin for two 737-700s in 2013 and two 737-800s in 2014. By 2020, the carrier plans to expand its fleet to 45 aircraft. Although privately owned, flight inspectors to come from China Eastern AirlinesYunnan while management staff will also be recruited from China Eastern Yunnan. Technicians from Sichuan Airlines Group and Civil Aviation Flight University of China.

Urumqi Airlines

Waiting

FSC

HNA 

TBA 

Urumqi 

TBA 

Urumqi Airlines is a proposed Chinese start-up which is a JV between the Urumqi municipal government and HNA Group. Urumqi Airlines plans to take over Hainan Airlines’ operation at Urumqi which includes seven Boeing 737-800s based at the airport. Urumqi Airlines will also expand internationally from Urumqi to Central Asia, Europe and the Middle East. Hainan Airlines is expected to be the controlling stakeholder in the start-up although the ownership structure has not been decided.

Yangtze River Express

Waiting for passenger flights

FSC

HNA

In Jul-2013 HNA reported its stake as 51%, but intended to wholly-own Yangtze River Express after other shareholders sold their stake.

Shanghai

TBA

Shanghai-based Yangtze River Express is a cargo airline owned by the sprawling HNA group. The carrier was established in 2003 and as of May-2014 operates 20 freighter aircraft: 17 737s and three 747s. Reports from Apr-2014 indicate the carrier has applied to the CAAC to have passenger flights, thereby increasing HNA’s exposure in the Shanghai market.

(Unspecified – regional carrier)

Waiting

FSC

Okay Airways

TBA

TBD

TBD

Okay Airways is a privately owned carrier unaffiliated with others. It is based in Tianjin and follows the regional model, although its fleet of eight MA60s is complemented by 11 larger passenger 737-800s, with additional 737 variants on order. In mid-2012 Okay said it submitted an application to base a regional affiliate at Harbin in Heilongjiang province. In Aug-2013 Okay said it had filed an application to launch a regional carrier in 2014, but it was not made clear if this was new, a revised or the same application as 2012. The announcement that HNA and Heilongjiang provincial government agreed to form Heilongjiang Airlines appears to conflict with Okay's initial plan to have a carrier in the same province. HNA may have decided no to go with Okay. Okay said new affiliates would have separate branding and be part of its effort for a country-wide regional carrier network. Okay has spoken of eventually operating over 100 MA60s.



Source: CAPA - Centre for Aviation

See related reports:


Asia-Pacific 2014 outlook: faster growth for low-cost airlines as LCC fleet reaches 1,000 aircraft
China approves more start-up airlines but they risk being starved of scale in a fragmented market
*China may allow LCCs and new entrants in airline sector reforms, but no deregulation for now*
*Of the 15 new airlines launching, four airline groups will continue to dominate*

While China may experience a 50% growth in its number of airlines, top-level market share among its main groupings will remain intact.

In Oct-2013, 89% of domestic seat capacity in China was held by four airline groups:


Air China,
China Eastern,
China Southern and
HNA, according to OAG data.
Of the remaining 11% of airline seat capacity, just under half was held by Sichuan Airlines, which has direct/indirect stakes from Air China, China Eastern and China Southern.

So only about 6% of seat capacity was held by unaffiliated airlines. (More up to date data is not yet possible as some new airlines have not filed schedules.) 

Seat share of China's domestic market: 07-Oct-2013 to 13-Oct-2013






Source: CAPA - Centre for Aviation and Innovata 
Note: Excludes carriers that fly under another carrier's code, such as Dalian Airlines flying under Air China's CA code.

Many of the new or proposed airlines are affiliated with an existing airline group, and that group is often HNA...
Many of the new or proposed airlines are affiliated with an existing airline group, and that group is often HNA.

Market share changes are a worry to the big airline groups, which take the strategic view their pricing ability is derived from market share, so it must be maintained as closely as possible. Any market share gains at privately-owned HNA are a concern to state-owned Air China, China Eastern and China Southern. But even market share changes amongst Air China, China Eastern and China Southern are extremely sensitive as the three are intensely competitive with each other.

Entirely new and private carriers may thus not see a large impact in the overall market, as some have stated to downplay their impacts for strategic reasons. However, this ignores the specific city-pairs where the carriers will have impacts. Incumbents are worried about the long term given the growth potential for the new airlines, a few of which have announced orders for aircraft from Airbus and Boeing.

*Start-ups have a targeted impact on specific routes. With time, the impact will grow, worrying the big carriers*

Much discussion on the Chinese market centres on the state-owned big three (Air China, China Eastern and China Southern), which account for about three-fourths of the market. In this framework, even Spring Airlines is discounted from the discussion as its 30-plus aircraft and single-digit marketshare pales in comparison.

But such views ignore the importance of a local focus, such as Spring holding about a 10% share of the Shanghai market. Impacts extend beyond marketshare: Spring's mere presence, even small, on routes impacts incumbents' yields. And Spring specifically is having influence beyond its route map; regulator CAAC upheld Spring in 2013 as an example of efficiency, with the connotation China's other carriers need to emulate Spring's efficiency.

None of the new carriers is yet being paraded, but they are making small gains. On Loong Airlines' largest route, from its Hangzhou base to Xi'an, it has captured about a 17% share of seat capacity. This ignores yields and ultimate profitability, but shows that a six-month-old carrier with four A320s can quickly become a force to reckon with. Hangzhou-Xi'an is just one route, but Loong is young.

Hangzhou Airport to Xian Airport (seats per week, one way): 19-Sep-2011 to 26-Oct-2014






Source: CAPA - Centre for Aviation and OAG

The atmosphere largely pervading incumbent carriers is that there are new start-ups and they are small for now; the issue is that their future potential is a threat. While the new airlines for the most part may not be based in first- or even second-tier cities, they will want to serve first-tier cities from their base, bringing new fronts of competition on numerous routes into major cities.

Incumbents see a slippery slope of one small airline today becoming bigger and being joined by many new airlines. Certainly, the entry of 15 new airlines over a single year raises the question how many more airlines are to come. While the current scenario may seem unsustainable since the multiple carriers fail to gain synergies, their local ownership in a specific city or province largely prevents consolidation - while possibly providing artificial support where unprofitability is outweighed by local economic and social interests.

In the long term, consolidation will be healthy. In the short- and medium term, airlines are rightfully seen as economic generators, and cities and provinces are itching to have an airline to call their own. It is a regional take on the epithet "You can't be a real country unless you have a beer and an airline."

*The low-cost model is likely the end game. When and how remain the questions*
There is seemingly a paradox of the CAAC regulator encouraging greater adoption of the low-cost model while most of the proposed new airlines are planning to follow something closer to the full-service model. Even one start-up, Qingdao Airlines, says it plans to be a "boutique" carrier, although the exact message of how it will deliver on that appears muddled. But perhaps one should not read too much into statements so early in a market where there is still much growth potential irrespective of business type.

Most insightful if anything from Qingdao's statement is perhaps what the "boutique" statement says about China not being as market- or strategic-oriented as elsewhere. With the exception of Spring and smaller initiatives from other carriers, the full service model is what China knows and has created support and regulations for.

China's mass market (excluding the relatively small premium sector) is largely extremely price sensitive and loyalty is almost non-existent. With a drive for lower fares in what is largely a short-haul market, low-cost travel is the obvious way for the future, just as it has been in so many other markets. Yet Spring Airlines, probably the only genuinely low-cost model, will be the first to comment on the challenges it still faces.

Carriers like West Air transforming into LCCs see their job only half-done; further progress requires change from the regulator. The regulator meanwhile is cautious about unleashing its own dragon, and faces pullback from incumbents.

*Government reforms are making start-up and low-cost environment more sustainable. But work remains*
Since late-2013, China has announced reforms to better support start-ups and LCCs. As CAPA previously wrote:

When CAAC vice-administrator Xia Xinghua proclaimed “We urgently need to develop LCCs” at a public forum in Beijing on 5-Nov-2013, it became clear that fundamental changes are on the way for low-cost carriers and the overall aviation market in China.

Within the overriding goal of ensuring stability for the Big Three Chinese flag carriers, it will not be a simple process. One thing is very clear however: the CAAC is serious about introducing significant change in the sector. This includes approving new carriers, reforming airport charges, introducing LCC terminals, changing aircraft acquisition processes and taxes, not requiring approval for new routes, and the ever-topical matter of airspace reform (albeit largely outside its control).

The forthright move is part of a wider commercial agenda of China's new leadership, which meets again on 9-Nov-2013, seeking to find the right formulas to allow greater play of market forces, while maintaining appropriate regulatory backstops. Purists will see this as being half pregnant. For example, in Oct-2013 the CAAC abolished minimum pricing requirements in the domestic market, an important step for LCCs; but price caps remain as a consumer protection measure – despite total price freedom being integral to LCC structures.

But China has repeatedly shown the ingenuity to evolve tailored solutions that fit the very different environment in this enormously complex country. There will be a "China solution" and it will allow more LCC operations – but there will be differences

See related reports:


China: ‘We urgently need to develop LCCs’ – is this the moment for Asia’s ‘last’ LCC market?
China’s aviation reforms match frugality with low-cost airline innovation as a new script unfolds
While the reform initiatives have been formalised, they remain subject to interpretation and implementation.

Airlines looking to become LCCs are also finding the reforms, while significant, are only a start and much more loosening of the reins will be necessary. To start with, airlines are unclear if new initiatives taken in the market will require approval for each airline, and if initiatives must be individually approved. This sort of uncertainty and any lack of procedural transparency can very quickly stifle the innovation and agility LCCs use to succeed.

*Outlook: start-up victories will be small, but are important steps*
Even if all 15 – or more – proposed airlines launch, they will have a small overall capacity impact in the short term. In some cases they will make tangible gains on certain routes, but overall will still have a minority position; Loong Airlines for example is not even one of the nine largest carriers in the city (Hangzhou) it is based in. That will change with time, but more important for the present is the impact these new airlines have merely by virtue of their existence.

Incumbents do not need to be told of the rapid growth efficient airlines like LCCs have had in other markets. It is well accepted that China's market must and will change, with market share slowly redistributing across other carriers, and with LCCs having a much larger role. Impacts on existing businesses could in the long-term be profound.

The seeds now being sewn that will bring about this change. An exact timeframe for this shift and its impact is difficult to predict, but with the CAAC embracing the concept of LCCs, the expectation is that once it starts the change will happen very quickly.

While state-owned carriers are hardly bastions of efficiency, along with their market power they have an early start over these new entrants in studying the low-cost model.

Having launched, the challenge for the new carriers is surviving today and already planning for a very different tomorrow. Airlines will be cautious of experimenting for fear of failure, but this is a necessary step for adaptation. In China's unique market, that adaptation does not need to be prescribed on the same lines as the world has already seen. China's airlines can create new solutions. And, like Spring, the bold will break from the pack.

CAPA employs a leading team of writers and analysts positioned around the world. Find out more about CAPA's regional and global analysts.
Feedback or comments? Please email us your comment or feedback on this article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

I say if C919 project success, it will be a good platform for PLAAF/PLAN aircrafts like anti-sub plane or AEWC plane.

Y-9 is old.


----------



## saikumar

great news


----------



## Beast

C919 might just able to meet its initial deadline of end of 2014 for initial flight.


----------



## GeHAC

cnleio said:


> I say if C919 project success, it will be a good platform for PLAAF/PLAN aircrafts like anti-sub plane or AEWC plane.
> 
> Y-9 is old.


C919 seems to be a good platform，but it must use domestic engines for millitary orders.Hope to see china's P-8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

President Xi Jinping getting a taste of C919：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*New Twin Engined Chinese Jet Liner C919 Moves Forward*

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer

Posted 05.23.2014 at 10:51 am





*C919 Foward Fuselage Prototype* COMAC completes assembly of the forward section of the C919 fuselage, a sign of progress for a Chinese competitor to the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737. _China News_

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) completed assembly of the forward fuselage section of the C919 jet airliner in May 2014. The twin engined C919 jetliner is expected to make its first flight in 2015, followed by entry into service in 2016. It can seat up to 180 passengers, can carry 20 tons of cargo and has a 4,750km range. The front fuselage has more than 1,600 parts, and is built with a large of amount of 3D printed titanium, composite and lithium aluminum parts. COMAC has already attached the C919's wings to the midsection of the fuselage. In addition, 10 percent of the C919's weight is from titanium alloys.





*C919 Wings and Fuselage* The C919 prototype has already completed the critical task of attaching the midsection fuselage with its wings. _China Defense Forum_

So far 400 C919s have been preordered, most of those orders are from Chinese airlines. The C919 has already provided COMAC with valuable international exposure; GE and Snemca are supplying LEAP-1C engines for the C919 and Honeywell avionics will be integrated onto the C919. Perhaps hoping to break the Airbus-Boeing duopoly, COMAC has signed cooperation agreements with Canadian Bombardier and Russia's United Aircraft Corporation. COMAC execute Tian Min said that in addition to Chinese airlines, Ryanair and British Airlines have signed memorandums of understanding to explore purchasing the C919.





*Inside the C919* The C919 makes extensive usage of light weight, high strength lithium-aluminum alloys and composites in its fuselage and other surfaces. _mil.huanqi.com_

While the C919's airframe uses less composites than the future Boeing 737MAX and Airbus A320neo, it has a lower cost and will be a valuable lesson for Chinese aviation industry. Chief among COMAC's challenges is the integration of domestic and international content, including avionics, engines and life support systems, within international safety standards. The systems intregration and safety testing from the C919 development will support COMAC's efforts to develop larger jetliners seating 300 and 400 passengers.





*C919* China is developing the C919, a twin engined jet liner comparable to the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737 in size and passenger types. _Aviation Week_

Militarily, a C-919 with all domestic parts would provide China is a faster and more fuel efficient replacement for the Y-8/9 family of special mission aircraft. A military version of the C919 could serve as an airborne command post, electronic attack and intelligence platform, aerial early warning and control, and anti-submarine warfare. Potential export markets for civilian C919 and possible military derivatives could come from cost-conscious African, Latin American and Southeast Asian customers.

New Twin Engined Chinese Jet Liner C919 Moves Forward | Popular Science

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

cirr said:


> *China-Made C919 Expected to Enter Final Assembly in H2 2014
> *
> (WCARN.com, May 15)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On May 15, the main section for the first forward fuselage of China's large aircraft COMAC C919 rolled off the assembly line at Jiangxi Hongdu Aviation Industry (Group) Co., Ltd., marking the completion of all fuselage parts and beginning of the delivery. It is learnt that the aircraft's forward fuselage, mid-after fuselage, nose, mid fuselage, vertical tail and other parts will be delivered in next few months successively, and the first C919 aircraft is expected to enter the assembly line in the second half of this year.
> 
> The main section of COMAC C919 forward fuselage, a tubular section consisting of covering, cabin ports, cabin floors, and lifters, includes forward compartment, forward cargo compartment and reticulating fin compartment involving 1,600 components and 1,900 fixtures. The section initially employs the third generation lithium-aluminum alloy section, which can improve the material properties of the aircraft structure, and lighten the plane as well.
> 
> In the research and development of C919's forward fuselage, COMAC actively took reformation, established a combined team for technology, craft and manufacturing, conquered key technological difficulties and enhanced research efficiency. At present, the various auxiliary equipments for C919 aircraft have been installed and the primary units have entered into the phase of trial production, which laid a foundation for follow-up development of the project.
> 
> link: China-Made C919 Expected to Enter Final Assembly in H2 2014




Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TaiShang

*Midsection of C919 airliner delivered to COMAC*













Work continues on China’s biggest domestically-produced passenger jet, the C919, which aims to compete with Boeing and Airbus. The middle section of the fuselage of the prototype has now been delivered to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China. 

C919 is a single aisle that will seat up to 158 passengers. Enough space is kept in the narrow-bodied aircraft to make passengers feel comfortable.

“We thought there should be enough space around the seat, so the width of handrail and chair back are longer than current planes by more than 1.3 centimetres.” said Yu Jinhai, Director, Dept. of Structure Division, COMAC.

Yu also said, luggage containers are high enough not to touch passengers’ heads.

“The ceiling’s shape looks like a bat, which shares a similar pronounciation in Chinese, meaning an auspicious omen. It’s 2.25 meter high from ceiling to floor, only Yao Ming needs to bow a little I think.” said Yu Jinhai, Director, Dept. of Structure Division, COMAC.

The design also includes a smiling face made up of reading lights and audio. The middle section weighs over 3 tons and is a major sustainer of the plane’s weight. It’s been 8 years since the project started, its designer explains why China needs to built a home-grown plane.

“China is the world’s second largest market for passenger airliners, China needs over 5,000 air planes with over 50 seats in the next 20 years, sometimes we don’t get the best product by spending money , especially the key parts.” said Chen Yingchun, C919 Deputy Chief Designer.

Chen admitted there have been difficulties.

“We don’t have enough professionals and technologies, we are also lagging behind in terms of composite materials, and system development.” said Chen Yingchun, C919 Deputy Chief Designer.

Final assembly and test flights has been delayed until next year, and COMAC added that the plane hopes to cash in on China’s growing domestic demand for planes. By 2015, passenger trips are expected to reach 1.5 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

August 29

*COMAC moves ahead with the C919*

At GhettoIFE, we do like looking at new and shiny aircraft – both those in the air, and those in developement.

COMAC – The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China – has been working away on its answer to the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737 families (as well as the impending competition from the Irkut MC-21) – The C919.




_C919 model, Model COMAC_

Their aim is deliver a narrow body jet that compete with other airframers, and break the existing duopoly of Airbus and Boeing.

Progress has been forging forward with the C919 aircraft, with the mid section of the fuselage for the first aircraft ready for delivery.




_C919 Mid-Section Fuselage – Image, COMAC._

The mid-section wwas rolled out from AVIC Xi’an Aircraft Industry This section will form the join between the front and rear of the plane, whilst also joining the wings onto it.

Combined with the rollout of the nose section of the first plane, this new plane is coming together slowly.




_C919 Nose section – Image, COMAC._

First flight of the C919 is targeted for 2015, with first deliveries scheduled for late 2018, with orders for 400 aircraft on COMAC’s books.

Whilst 400 orders on the books is impressive, it has a long way to go to beat recent orders of Boeing (who have orders of 2,099 737-MAX family aircraft order) and Airbus (who have 2661 A320neo family aircraft on order).

Still, it varies the aviation market, and introduces new challenges.

COMAC moves ahead with the C919 - Ghetto IFE - Ghetto IFE

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

cirr : do you have any update for Comac ARJ21 ?


----------



## CrushingForce

Low expectations. This is supposed to be China doves' effort to show that the West is willing to allow China to move up the value ladder. A "managed" rise of Chinese industry in other words. Of course it will never work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

*Building a future: The AVIC I ARJ21-700 programme*
By: Leithen Francis
Singapore
Source: 


00:00 24 Aug 2007
The first ARJ21 fuselage at Shanghai Aircraft's factory, where final assembly of the regional jet is taking place

Final assembly work on the first batch of AVIC I Commercial Aircraft (ACAC) ARJ21-700 regional jets is under way at Shanghai Aircraft's assembly plant and the first aircraft is due to be rolled out by year-end.

AVIC I assistant president Zheng Qiang says the first flight will be in March next year and in the third quarter of 2009 the ARJ21-700 is expected to receive Chinese certification and be delivered to launch customer Shandong Airlines.

Zheng was replaced as president of ACAC in June by Luo Rong Huai, who was previously president and chairman of Chengdu Aircraft, the AVIC I aircraft factory that is producing the ARJ21's nose section.



*





© ACAC 
The first ARJ21 fuselage at Shanghai Aircraft's factory, where final assembly of the regional jet is taking place*


The significance of the ARJ21 programme lies in it being the first Chinese indigenous aircraft programme that aims to meet Western certification requirements. It has an unprecedented number of Western suppliers and makes use of aircraft manufacturing technologies new to China.

The programme will later seek to expand its sales base beyond China, so it could be argued the ARJ21, for now at least, is spearheading China's ambition to be a global player in the commercial aerospace industry.

Five of the first batch are test aircraft - three for flight testing, one for static testing and one for fatigue testing. ACAC is also looking at producing a sixth aircraft that will be used for route proving flights.

Flight tests will be conducted at China's main testing location for civil and military aircraft, the National Flight Test Centre outside Xian, with the static airframe installed in Xian close to the static test institute. Zeng says six pilots and five engineers are undertaking a six-week training course at the National Test Pilot School in the USA in preparation for the flight-test programme.

China already manufactures commercial aircraft, but the ARJ21 - unlike the others - bears no relation to military transport aircraft and is purely a civil programme. It came about when the government decided the country should develop a regional jet able to operate in hot and high conditions and from short runways to open domestic air links in the western parts of China and bring this relatively backward stretch of the country into the 21st century.

*Firm orders*

So far the ARJ21-700 has firm orders from Shandong Airlines (10 aircraft), Shanghai Airlines (five) and Shenzhen Financial Leasing (20). It also has a memorandum of understanding from Shanghai Electric Leasing for 20 aircraft, Xiamen Airlines for six and the Laos government for two. Laos is the first overseas customer and has ordered the two ARJ21-700s on behalf of national carrier Lao Airlines.

The Shanghai Electric MoU "will be a firm order soon", says Zheng.

ACAC has also been negotiating for over a year with the China Aviation Supplies Import & Export Corporation (CASCG), the state-run organisation responsible for helping Chinese aircraft manufacturers to export.

CASCG last year was looking to order 20 ARJ21s with options for 10 more, but the two sides have been unable to reach a deal.

Zheng says discussions are continuing, but he expects it will take a long time to reach an agreement as some of those involved in the talks "insist on holding on to their position".

ACAC also wants to secure a firm order from one of China's big three commercial airlines - Air China, China Eastern Airlines or China Southern Airlines. In addition, industry sources say ACAC is working to secure a US customer, which would provide a valuable boost to the programme's credibility. The sources say this tactic is part of ACAC's efforts to put pressure on the US Federal Aviation Administration to certificate the ARJ21-700.

Garnering orders from Chinese carriers is ACAC's short-term sales objective, but the company also wants to sell the ARJ21-700 overseas, with the main export markets likely to be China's traditional stomping ground - developing nations in South-East Asia, the Middle East, South America and Africa.

But if the ARJ21-700 receives FAA certification it will, for the first time, give China the opportunity to sell in Western markets.

Thanks to a high-level approach from China, the US FAA has established a technical assistance branch in China with offices in Beijing and Shanghai. It is the FAA's only technical office outside the USA and its initial task is to help the ARJ21 gain Chinese certification in accordance with Western standards.

The Shanghai office has four employees including a flight-test specialist, avionics and electrical engineers and a mechanical systems engineer while the Beijing office has three employees including a structures engineer and manufacturing inspector.

At this stage, the FAA will only say it is helping ACAC with the Chinese certification process and that only after the aircraft gets that approval will it begin to look at whether to start the process of working towards FAA certification. But securing a US airline customer could give the FAA impetus to act and some of ACAC's US suppliers have also been encouraging the FAA to act because the more aircraft ACAC sells, the more these suppliers benefit.

*Bombardier link*

ACAC has another plan for breaking into Western markets and this one relies on Bombardier. AVIC I and Bombardier disclosed at the Paris air show in June that the Canadian aircraft maker is to partner with ACAC on the ARJ21-900, a 105-seat stretched version of the -700, and is investing $100 million in the programme. AVIC I, meanwhile, has agreed to invest $400 million into its aircraft factories to prepare them to work on the planned Bombardier CSeries 110- to 130-seat airliner.

ACAC and Bombardier will jointly design a new fuselage and interior for the ARJ21-900 and the aircraft promises to include more composites than the -700, a move that avoids some of the weight issues faced by the -700.

The ARJ21-700 is a 90-seat aircraft that started life as an 85-seater. The decision to lengthen the fuselage followed suggestions by air safety regulators, including the FAA, to move the middle exit doors further aft of the wing rather than forward.

But positioning the doors further back meant the exit doors would be too close to the aircraft's fuselage-mounted engines, so ACAC created more space between the doors and the engines by stretching the fuselage by about 1m (3ft). This created room inside for an extra row of five seats, but the stretch also increased the aircraft's weight, which led to ACAC asking its suppliers to help decrease the aircraft's overall weight.

At this time ACAC was also grappling with ways to reduce the aircraft's drag and improve the centre of gravity. Zheng says: "It took almost a year to optimise the design to solve these problems step by step."

Some of the changes made included making the aircraft's rudder, winglets and some other parts composite and altering the design of the nose and fairing.

Zheng says the total weight savings, including reductions that Western suppliers achieved, came to a total of 1,200-2,600kg (2,640-5,730lb).

But the fact that a 1m stretch caused weight issues for ACAC means it faces the same challenge with the ARJ-900. Zheng says ACAC wants Bombardier to provide "some technological breakthroughs" and expand the use of composites. For example, ACAC wants the -900's vertical and horizontal stabilisers as well as part of the fuselage to be composite, according to Zheng.

The advances made on the -900 will also eventually be "applied back" on newer versions of the -700, he adds.

*Technical help*

Bombardier president of new commercial aircraft programmes Gary Scott says that, although ACAC will be responsible for getting the aircraft certificated in Western markets, the Canadian aircraft maker will provide technical know-how and help ACAC to forge relationships with regulators to allow the aircraft earn overseas certification.

The $100 million Bombardier is investing is in cash, says Scott, adding that the services Bombardier provides to ACAC "will be paid for by AVIC I". In addition, Bombardier will receive a royalty for each ARJ21-900 sold.

In terms of the work, Scott says ACAC and Bombardier are looking to achieve some commonality between the ARJ21-900 and CSeries. The CSeries is to be 46% composite, with composite parts to include the vertical and horizontal stabiliser, aft fuselage, keel beams, floor beams and floor panels.

But its fuselage - to be built by AVIC I's Shenyang Aircraft - will be of aluminium lithium. Scott says Bombardier will "look to bring in some of the newer technologies we have envisaged for the CSeries", but he declines to say which parts of the ARJ21-900 will be composite.

In terms of specifics, he says only that there will be some commonality between the CSeries and ARJ21-900 in the fuselage cross-section, amenities and "our systems approach - for example, the fly-by-wire system".

Scott adds that, because the -900 is a stretched version of the -700, some "enhancements are required to get more range", so Bombardier will look to improve the propulsion system as well as the wing's lift capability by increasing its area.

Because ACAC's Western suppliers are firmly in place, Scott suggests changes are unlikely, although he stops short of ruling them out. "I guess that would be AVIC I's decision, but we are working with that baseline. It is difficult to change suppliers so we would look at it very hard before suggesting that any change be made."

Bombardier has yet to choose some suppliers for the CSeries and Scott says Bombardier will strive to find commonality in suppliers between the CSeries and ARJ21-900.

This means the Canadian aircraft maker could aim to select suppliers for the CSeries that are already on the ARJ21-900 programme, rather than vice-versa.

He sums up the "deeper co-operation" between Bombardier and AVIC I as "helping each other on respective products" to "make the whole more than the respective parts".

The fact that an experienced aircraft maker as Bombardier feels the need to partner China is testimony to how far China has come.


----------



## TimeTraveller

Congratulations and Best of Luck To China...


----------



## yusheng

picture shows that 105 to 109 together, next year, CHENGDU AIRLINES CO.,LTD will be the frist company get the arj700. and expected that arj will obtain all airworthiness certificate at the end of 2014

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

ARJ-21 and C-919 will give China the experience to compete with Airbus and Boeing in the 2020s onwards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Is the Comac and Arj will use LEAPX engine?


----------



## BoQ77

UKBengali said:


> ARJ-21 and C-919 will give China the experience to compete with Airbus and Boeing in the 2020s onwards.



How the buyers keep their orders? for example first order for ARJ21-700 to be delivered in 2009-2010 or later 2011. Any compensate to Shandong Airliner ?


> A new jet is in the planning stages in China, and it looks likely to change the face of the country’s air industry. Called the ARJ21 (which stands for
> “advanced regional jet for the 21st century”), it will be China’s first civil aircraft with complete proprietary intellectual property rights. The ARJ21 project has been under way in factories in Shanghai, Xi’an, Chengdu and Shengyang since the end of 2003, according to manufacturer AVIC1 Commercial Aircraft Co Ltd (ACAC). And if all goes according to plan, assembly work on the aircraft will begin early 2007, the trial flight will take place in March 2008, *and delivery of the first ARJ21 to Shandong Airlines will occur in the third quarter of 2009*.


Lift-off for China’s regional jet | Evolution Online
But it would be not earlier than 2015. Delay 6 years as earliest. It's unbelievable.


----------



## UKBengali

BoQ77 said:


> How the buyers keep their orders? for example first order for ARJ21-700 to be delivered in 2009-2010 or later 2011.
> But it would be not earlier than 2015.



As these are the first planes to be designed by China, you would expect there to be major delays.

China always has its massive home market to subsidise the industry while the planes become competitive with Boeing and Airbus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

when we can not make, they say you can not; when we can, they say you dalay, when we deliver, they say bad quality, when we have quality, they say using importing parts, anyway they can use their mouth busily while we stepping forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Let face the fact bravely that series of accidents MA-60 after awarded airworthiness cert by China Civil Aviation authority cause the delay to both ARJ21 and C919. 

We just wonder the never-change ( after multi delays )orders by some big domestic airlines is about marketing or not. 

As we know China is about to donate MA-60 to some poor nations like Tonga.



> *The certificate of airworthiness, which the MA-60 has been awarded by China's civil aviation authority, means that the aircraft is safe to fly, according to Wang Qiming, an expert on passenger aircraft* and a consultant to the Aviation Industry Corporation of China's committee on science and technology.





> One industry insider said the incidents involving the MA-60s may act as a catalyst and encourage Chinese civil aircraft builders to attach even greater attention to safety issues.
> 
> *"These incidents have reminded us once again that safety is the first priority when manufacturing passenger aircraft,*" said a manager at the Airworthiness Certification Center of the civil aircraft manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, also known as COMAC.
> 
> Meanwhile, to ensure the full safety of its products, Shanghai-based COMAC has spent more time on its aircraft under development than originally scheduled, said the manager, who spoke on condition of anonymity.
> 
> *The ARJ21, a regional airplane made by the company, made its maiden flight in 2008, but will not be delivered to buyers until the end of this year. ( 2014, revised to 2015 )*
> 
> The aircraft started the airworthiness certification process in September 2012 and only about 50 items have yet to be checked, according to the company.
> 
> C919 delays
> 
> *The maiden test flight of COMAC's C919 - the first Chinese-made large passenger aircraft - has been delayed by a year, until 2015, and the first delivery be not be made 2017, a year later than scheduled*.


----------



## Aepsilons

Best of luck to indigenous Chinese aircraft industry. Banzai to an auspicious development and execution of product(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

MA600 is a turboprop airliner, mostly given to the developing world like countries in Asia, Africa and Latin America.

ARJ21 is a regional airliner. This will have freight and business variants in the future.

C919 is a single aisle commercial airliner to compete with Boeing 737 series and Airbus 320 series.

ARJ21 and C919 will first try to gain marketshare in the domestic Chinese market which is already the 2nd largest market for commercial airliners.

It like how domestic Chinese companies in different industries use the domestic Chinese market to establish themselves by replacing foreign brands and using the home dominance to launch global operations in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> cirr : do you have any update for Comac ARJ21 ?








26.08.2014：Five ARJ21-700s（No.105（after RVSM）-109）being tested、upgraded and/or assembled per the latest report from the manufacturer（COMAC）：

中国商用飞机有限责任公司-ARJ21飞机“五小龙”汇聚总装车间

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*C919's Mid Fuselage/Central Wing, Aileron Delivered in XAC*
_By *Michelangelo Ji*, WCARN.com | Sep. 03, 2014_

*The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) announced that the mid fuselage/central wing and aileron part of its C919 aircraft, China's self-developed passenger plane, was delivered smoothly in AVIC Xi'an Aircraft Industry (Group) Company Ltd.(XAC) on Aug, 29, 2014. This is the second delivery of C919's major part, laying a solid foundation for the final assembly of the first home-made large aircraft in the second half of this year. *

The mid fuselage/central wing part is in the middle of the fuselage with an overall length of 5.99 meters and width of 3.96 meters. It functions as the load transfer center of the whole aircraft structure, made up of a fuselage barrel section, a keel beam, central wings and emergency doors with over 8,200 parts involving 3,400 devices.

In order to improve the material properties of the aircraft structure and reduce the structural weight, the third generation aluminium-lithium alloy, 2024 high damage tolerance (HDT) aluminum alloy and ultra-large titanium alloy forgings are widely used in the mid fuselage/center wing section, which is the first application on civil aircraft in China. What's more, the aileron is a hinged control surface on the C919 aircraft, usually mounted on the aft edge of wings, which is 80% composed of composite materials.

*Mid and Aft Fuselage Sections of 1st C919 Prototype Delivered in Jiangxi*
_By *Kate Sun*, WCARN.com | Sep. 16, 2014_

*Jiangxi Hongdu Aviation Industry (Group) Co., Ltd. accomplished the delivery of the mid and aft fuselage sections of the C919 prototype aircraft on Sep. 15. The forward fuselage has been delivered on Aug. 15. This marks the completion of the delivery of the first C919 prototype airliner's entire fuselage in Jiangxi.*

In order to ensure the mid and aft fuselage sections would be delivered on schedule, a group of 12 representatives from Shanghai Aircraft Airworthiness Certification Center, CAAC, Jiangxi Supervision Authority and production commissioner were organized to make the conformity check. Through thorough and careful check on manufacturing configuration, process documents, production and inspection records, manufacturing deviation and special processes, frock control, field survey and quality system construction, a total of 101 issues were found and 14 pieces of advices were proposed.

The applicant proactively coordinated the check, put forward and implemented the countermeasures. The supervision authority then signed airworthiness approval tag after relevant regulations and procedures were fulfilled.

The delivery indicated nearly one fourth of the airframe structure of the home-made C919 prototype aircraft has been completed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Final assembly starts tomorrow 19.09.2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Mid Fuselage/Central Wing*












*Mid and Aft Fuselage*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China's C919 Plane to Roll Off Assembly Lines This Year*
2015-02-23 Xinhua Web Editor: Yangyang

*China's C919 large passenger aircraft will roll off assembly lines this year, the manufacturer announced today.*

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China has completed basic assembly of the aircraft, the company said.

Earlier this month, the C919's vertical fin and the back end of the rear fuselage were delivered to the state-owned aircraft maker from domestic manufacturers.

*The company has secured orders for 450 C919 planes from 18 customers.*

With 168-seat and 156-seat layouts, the C919 will compete with Boeing and Airbus in the medium-range aircraft sector.

The C919's first test flight is planned for this year.

*China will become the world's largest domestic aviation market in the next decade, an Airbus forecast said.*

The country will need more than 5,300 new passenger aircraft and freighters between 2014 and 2033, with a total market value of 820 billion U.S. dollars or 17 percent of total global demand, in the next 20 years, the forecast said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*PICTURES: C919 takes shape in Shanghai - 3/3/2015 - Flight Global*
By: Mavis Toh, Singapore

Final assembly work on the Comac C919 has kicked into high gear, with assembly of the first prototype airframe almost complete.

Pictures released to Flightglobal show an almost complete airframe joined from nose through to the tail. Wing-to-body join has also been done, with the vertical and horizontal stabilisers already attached to the aircraft's tail.

The aircraft is still resting on struts, although the main landing gear and forward landing gear appear to have been installed. The aircraft's wingtip devices have also yet to be installed. No other aircraft are pictured in the final assembly centre area.







A Comac spokesman tells Flightglobal that no systems have been installed on the aircraft.

Over the last six months the Chinese aircraft manufacturer has been taking delivery of the jet's major structures, with final assembly work officially started last September.











Comac has publicly stated end-2015 as the aircraft's first flight target, and the spokesman says the goal remains to strive towards that timeline.

He adds however that major works such as the installation of the avionics, flight control and hydraulics systems still remain to be done. The various systems also have to be integrated and tested.

Tests are however ongoing at full-swing on the C919 iron bird test rig, with more than 50 test engineers and technicians involved.

An official on the indigenous Chinese programme told Flightglobal last September that the iron bird is scheduled to undergo two cycles of tests before the C919's first flight.

Delays on the aircraft's first flight are however expected since system integration will be complex for Comac, another official says.

Comac has so far secured 450 commitments for the in-development narrowbody from 18 companies, most of which are local airlines and leasing firms.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## nomi007

looks beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

C919 is a good platform for future China AWACS plane, China anti-sub patrol plane, China fuel tanker etc to replace current Y-8/Y-9 medium-size platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
18


----------



## BoQ77

We are keen to see C919 first flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China-developed C919 to have ‘most powerful brain’ *
2015-04-07 13:37 Ecns.cn 





_File photo shows technicians installing rivets on fuselage of C919 airliner in the assembly base of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) in Shanghai, Sept 19, 2014. (Photo/Xinhua)_


(ECNS) - The first prototype of China's homegrown passenger jet, the C919, will be equipped with "the most powerful brain" the world aviation industry has ever seen, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Monday.

*Aviage Systems is the supplier of the avionics systems for the C919 and a joint venture between the General Electric and Aviation Industry Corp of China. It announced that it has delivered the avionics system integration testing platform and the first set of products for ground testing to the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, the C919's manufacturer, marking the beginning of software and hardware integration testing for the narrow-bodied airliner.*

Alan Jones, the president and CEO of Aviage Systems, said the system for the C919 prototype will be "the most powerful brain" to date. Aviage Systems has provided the C919 with an expandable and easy to configure framework platform, which makes future plane design optimization and performance improvement possible, he added.

The technological platform is similar to that of the Boeing 787 and 777-X, and represents the future of avionics systems, Jones said.

The avionics system is dubbed an aircraft's "brain," as it takes on important tasks such as core data processing, signal transmission and signal function logic conversion. Through the avionics system a pilot processes complicated data, and connects and interacts with flight control systems and other systems to have full control of the plane and fulfill flight missions.

The C919 will make its maiden test flight before the end of the year, and assembly of the first prototype is progressing well, Chinese media quoted the country's civil aviation authority as saying last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pulsar

> The avionics system is dubbed an aircraft's "brain," as it takes on important tasks such as core data processing, signal transmission and signal function logic conversion. Through the avionics system a pilot processes complicated data, and connects and interacts with flight control systems and other systems to have full control of the plane and fulfill flight missions.


So what's the big deal? All modern aircraft have these advanced avionics like the Airbus 380 and Boeing 777.


----------



## Beast

Pulsar said:


> So what's the big deal? All modern aircraft have these advanced avionics like the Airbus 380 and Boeing 777.


Becos its avionic will be the most powerful of all commercial plane to date.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pulsar

Beast said:


> Becos its avionic will be the most powerful of all commercial plane to date.


So what's it gonna do? Probably the 'advanced' avionics will even be able to serve the passengers tea!  Duh!


----------



## Beast

Pulsar said:


> So what's it gonna do? Probably the 'advanced' avionics will even be able to serve the passengers tea!  Duh!


For your ignorant sake. Power avionics mean more raw processing power. With so many airline flight depending on auto pilot, power avionics will make faster, better decision in flight , helps pilot planned the best route , faster communication in terms of emergency.

Something which low IQ cannot comprehend and can only think of serving tea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pulsar

Beast said:


> For your ignorant sake. Power avionics mean more raw processing power. With so many airline flight depending on auto pilot, power avionics will make faster, better decision in flight , helps pilot planned the best route , faster communication in terms of emergency.
> 
> Something which low IQ cannot comprehend and can only think of serving tea.


If you think your IQ is at the level of Einstein's, why don't you just summarize your mile-long explanation for these so called advanced avionics in one word, and that is* 'situational awareness'*. But, alas! It seems your high IQ cannot comprehend modern terminology!   Duh!


----------



## Beast

Pulsar said:


> If your IQ is at the level of Einstein's, why don't you just summarize your mile-long explanation for these so called advanced avionics in one word, and that is* 'situational awareness'*. But, alas! It seems your high IQ cannot comprehend modern terminology!   Tch! Tch!


That is a too advance term for someone who only think powerful avionics means serving tea. 

With your comprehension in that level, will I dare to use it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

New Pics !?


----------



## TaiShang

*Maiden flight of C919 jet may be delayed to 2020*
Shanghai Daily, May 14, 2015

The maiden flight of China's homegrown commercial jet, the Comac C919, is behind schedule and delivery could be pushed back as much as two years, sources familiar with the program have said.



The maiden flight of China's homegrown commercial jet, the Comac C919, is behind schedule and delivery could be pushed back as much as two years, sources familiar with the program have said.

The narrow-body aircraft, which will be able to carry 156 to 168 passengers and aims to compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737, was originally scheduled to fly by the end of this year, but two sources said it will be delayed until the first half of next year.

Delivery of the first plane, scheduled for 2018, is also likely to slip, perhaps to as late as 2020, the sources said.

That means the C919 will be later and a technologically inferior product than the re-engined and improved variants of the 737 and A320 that will enter service in the next two years.

State-owned Comac, which is leading the design, development and production efforts into the C919, declined to comment.

China has high hopes for the C919 in the lucrative narrow-body market, which accounts for more than 50 percent of the aircraft in service.

The final assembly of the first aircraft is taking longer than expected at the production facility in Shanghai, said the sources, who declined to be identified as they are not authorized to speak to the media.

*"Comac is proceeding extremely cautiously with the aircraft. It is deliberately checking everything ... to ensure there are no safety issues," one said.*

Comac has commitments for 450 C919s, mainly from Chinese airlines and leasing firms. Further delays will make it harder for the plane to make an impact beyond its home market.

China has said the development of an aerospace industry is central to economic growth, and the C919 and acquisition of the associated technological know-how is key to that goal.

While Comac executives and government officials are concerned about the impact of the delays on the image of the C919 and the country, safety is a priority, the sources said.

*"Any delay is unfortunate, but it is far more important to have an aircraft that's safe and reliable. China is developing the C919 with long-term goals in mind, and it must be patient," said one of the sources.*

The first aircraft is in its sub-assembly facility and will be rolled to the adjacent final assembly plant once the tail, vertical stabilizer and horizontal stabilizer are fixed. Two CFM International Leap 1C engines will then be fitted.

"There is still a lot of work to do. At the pace that Comac is proceeding, they will only complete the systems integration around the end of 2015," one of the sources said.

The aircraft will then undergo ground tests, which could take several more months.

Subsidiaries of AVIC, China's state-owned aerospace conglomerate, are manufacturing the major components of the C919, but Comac is dependent on global suppliers for many of the aircraft's systems.

Many of the suppliers have been asked to form joint ventures with Chinese firms, with the government hoping China will eventually have the capability to produce the systems and components at home.

While Chinese designers and engineers conceived and developed the C919, Comac has hired several former employees of American and European aerospace companies to help with the program.

The company will be hoping to learn from its much-delayed 100-seat ARJ-21 jet, which received its type certification in December, six years after its first flight and more than 12 years after it was conceived.

The first plane is due to be delivered to launch customer Chengdu Airlines in the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Well, better to push it back when everything is ready. We had to do the same for the MRJ as well , in years past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Indeed. Better late than be sorry. Once a strong foundation is established, further projects would be completed relatively faster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Wed May 13, 2015 8:07am EDT
*Exclusive: China set to delay maiden flight of C919 commercial jet - sources*
SINGAPORE | By Siva Govindasamy





The nose of China's home-grown airliner C919 is unveiled in Chengdu, Sichuan province, July 31, 2014.
Reuters/China Daily

The maiden flight of China's only homegrown commercial jet, the Comac C919, is behind schedule and *delivery could be pushed back as much as two years*, sources familiar with the program said, dealing a blow to its push to challenge Airbus and Boeing.

The narrow-body aircraft, which will be able to carry 156-168 passengers and aims to compete with the Airbus (AIR.PA) A320 and Boeing (BA.N) 737, was originally scheduled to fly by end-2015 but two sources said it would be delayed to the first half of 2016.

Delivery of the first plane, scheduled for 2018, is also likely to slip, perhaps to *as late as 2020*, the sources added.

That means the C919 will be later, and a technologically inferior product, than the re-engined and improved variants of the 737 and A320 that will enter service in the next two years.

State-owned Comac, which is leading the design, development and production efforts into the C919, declined to comment.

China has high hopes for the C919 in the lucrative narrow-body market which accounts for more than 50 percent of the aircraft in service.

The final assembly of the first aircraft is taking longer than expected at the production facility in Shanghai, said the sources, who declined to be identified as they were not authorized to speak to the media.

"Comac is proceeding extremely cautiously with the first aircraft. It is deliberately checking everything ... to ensure that there are no safety issues," one source said.

Comac has commitments for 450 C919s, mainly from Chinese airlines and leasing firms backed by Chinese banks and financial institutions. Further delays will make it harder for the plane to make an impact beyond its home market.

China has identified the development of a mature aerospace industry as being key to economic growth, and the C919 and the acquisition of the associated technological know-how is central to that goal.

While Comac executives and Chinese government officials are concerned about the impact of the delays on the image of the C919 and the country, safety is a priority, said sources.

"Any delay is unfortunate, but it is far more important to have an aircraft that is safe and reliable. China is developing the C919 with long-term goals in mind, and it must be patient and careful," said a source close to Comac.

INTERNATIONAL SUPPLIERS

The first aircraft is in its sub-assembly facility, which is next to Shanghai's Pudong International Airport, and it will be rolled to the adjacent final assembly plant once the tail, vertical stabilizer and horizontal stabilizer are fixed.

The two CFM International Leap 1C engines, manufactured by a joint venture between General Electric's (GE.N) aviation unit and France's Snecma, will then be fixed.

Systems from international suppliers such as Honeywell, United Technologies subsidiary Goodrich, Rockwell Collins and Parker Aerospace will be installed in the coming months.

"There is still a lot of work to do. At the pace that Comac is proceeding, they will only complete the systems integration around end-2015," one of the sources said.

The aircraft would then undergo ground tests which could take several more months, pushing the flight test program further out.

Chinese subsidiaries of AVIC, the country's state-owned aerospace conglomerate, are manufacturing the major components of the C919 such as the fuselage, wings and tail in factories around the country. These companies have many years of experience as supppliers to both Airbus and Boeing.

Comac, however, is largely dependent on the global suppliers for many of the aircraft's systems, although this is similar to the approach taken by Airbus and Boeing for their latest aircraft programs such as the A350 and 787.

Many of these suppliers have been asked to form joint ventures with Chinese companies, with Beijing hoping that the country will eventually have the capability to produce these systems and components at home.

That goal, however, is many years if not decades away from being realized, say industry observers.

LESSONS LEARNED

While Chinese designers and engineers conceived and developed the C919, Comac has hired several former employees of American and European aerospace companies to help with the program.

*Comac will be hoping to learn from its much-delayed 100-seat ARJ-21 jet, which received its type certification in December, six years after its first flight and more than 12 years after it was conceived.*

The first plane is due to be delivered to launch customer Chengdu Airlines in the coming months.

Certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) will allow the C919 to enter into service in the domestic market.

Comac, however, could also seek a U.S. FAA certification to improve the aircraft's standing in the international market and appeal to customers outside China.

Airbus forecast in December that China will need over 5,300 new commercial aircraft from 2014 to 2033, or 17 percent of the world's total demand, and it will become the leading country for both domestic and international passenger air traffic.

(Editing by Stephen Coates and Jeremy Laurence)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Excellence in a major industry takes time. But, the point is, China will get there and that will be a major boost for domestic civilian aviation as well as the general economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Keel

Something to correct /clarify wrt the post @# 5

"The maiden flight of *China's only homegrown commercial jet*, the Comac C919"

ARJ-21-700 and MA60 precede C919 as China's homegrown commercial airplanes with smaller passenger carrying capacities than C919

*ARJ-21-700 is the first homegrown commercial jet *with max 90 passengers. Production certification has been awarded recently

China's first made passenger jet | Page 7

MA60 is the first homegrown commercial turbo-prop airplane with max 60 passengers. 

Other "Made in China" business/personal airplanes are:

*Harbin AVIC Y-12 - *
19 passengers 
sold locally and overseas to
Chinese aircraft maker gets U.S. orders - Xinhua | English.news.cn
China to Export 4 Y-12 Aircraft to Russia for the First Time Ever







and more here:
Sales of Civil Aircraft

b. First flight is further pushed back by half a year to first half year of 2016

"The narrow-body aircraft, which will be able to carry 156 to 168 passengers and aims to compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737, was originally scheduled to fly by the end of this year, but two sources said it will be delayed until the first half of next year.

China's Comac to delay C919 first flight"

c. delivery is further pushed back by 1-2 years to on or before 2020 from a revised tentative date of 2018/2019

"The plane's first delivery to customers, planned for 2016, may also be delayed, the paper cited the official as saying.

But Wang Ya'nan, deputy editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, expected a longer delay.

"The earliest time for its delivery to buyers is likely to be in 2018 or 2019," Wang said, according to the paper, adding that authorities in China and abroad would need two to three years to certify its airworthiness.

China Comac Delays First C919 Flight - Business Insider "

There are also many things which are out of Comac's direct control like the delivery of important parts from overseas suppliers and to deal with problems and corrections during process of certifications

As experienced as Boeing and Airbus, they have to overcome various delays in their projects:

Boeing 787 Dreamliner: a timeline of problems - Telegraph

Airbus May Delay First Flight of A320neo With Pratt & Whitney Geared Turbofan Engine - 24/7 Wall St.

Late Engine Issue May Cause A320neo First Flight Delay | Commercial Aviation content from Aviation Week

Questions Remain About First Flight Of A320neo With Pratt Engine - Hartford Courant

Japan's MRJ faces delay too

MRJ first flight delayed to Q2 2015 - 8/22/2013 - Flight Global


*All the best Comac C919: safety and quality above all else!




*
Tianjin Figurine Zhang - Tianjin

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

*'Brain' of China-developed C919 is being assembled*
June 24, 2015




The C919 is undergoing final assembly in Shanghai in prepartion for its test flight.. (Photo/Jfdaily.com)
China's first large domestic commercial jetliner, the C919, is undergoing final assembly inShanghai in preparation for its test flight, according to its manufacturer CommercialAircraft Corp of China (COMAC).

COMAC explains that the general assembly includes two stages; one is fuselage assembly, which has been completed.

The other is the installation of the flight systems, known as the "nerves" and "brain" of large aircraft. This is more difficult than the first phase, and is progressing smoothly.

COMAC received orders on the first day of the just-concluded 51st Paris Air Show. Pu Ren Germany Gmbh, owned by China PR Group Co, signed a contract for seven of COMAC's shorter-range regional ARJ21-700 and seven C919. Ping An International Financial Leasing Co signed for 50 of C919 at the show as well. This brought to 507 the total number of pledges for China’s first large passenger jet under development.

According to previous media reports, the first delivery of the C919, a narrow-body plane with 156 to 168 seats considered a future competitor of the Airbus 320 and Boeing 737, will be pushed back to 2020.

Industry experts said that potential delays in delivery of new aircraft are not unusual in theaviation industry, adding that China must be certain of the safety of the jets given the lackof experience in developing commercial jets.




The model of C919 displayed by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd at the 15th Aviation Expo in Beijing, capital of China. The four-day event kicked off at the China National Convention Center in Beijing on Sept. 25, 2013. (People's Daily Online/Yan Meng)





Design sketch of C919. （File Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

COMAC should aim to produce a minimum of 1000 C919s and variants in the next 5-8 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

(ECNS) – Installation of the onboard system in China's first large passenger jet, the C919, has begun at the Shanghai headquarters of the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), the Jiefang Daily reported on Tuesday.

Onboard systems are an airplane's "nervous system" and "brain." Installation of the systems will involve repeated tests, which are being pushed ahead steadily, according to project managers.

The C919 will make its maiden test flight before the end of the year.

COMAC has received 57 new pledges for the C919, with 50 coming from Ping An International Leasing and seven from Puren Airlines, a German carrier owned by China's Puren Group, boosting the total number of orders to 507, the company said

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## qwerrty

China's Domestic Commercial Jetliner Receives 500 Orders
The C919's manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) says 500 orders for the jetliner have been received so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

qwerrty said:


> China's Domestic Commercial Jetliner Receives 500 Orders
> The C919's manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) says 500 orders for the jetliner have been received so far.



507, to be exact


----------



## IR-TR

cirr said:


> COMAC should aim to produce a minimum of 1000 C919s and variants in the next 5-8 years.



Yeah, nowhere near happening. 200-300 tops. But still, it's a gigantic first step. Next step, widebody! What took the West about a 100 years to achieve, China will do in about 20-25. Awesome.


----------



## steelseries779

BEIJING, Sept. 16 (Xinhua) -- Thai airline City Airways and Chinese aircraft leasing company ICBC Leasing are planning to purchase and lease 20 China-designed passenger planes, they said on Wednesday.

In a major vote of confidence in China's ambitious aircraft manufacturers, the two companies signed a memorandum of understanding with the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) on the sidelines of the Beijing Aviation Expo, according to a statement from the COMAC.

The orders will include 10 C919 aircraft and 10 ARJ21-700 aircraft.

Financial details were not disclosed.

The C919, a 150-seat jet designed for short-haul commercial use, is China's first large passenger aircraft.

The ARJ21-700 is smaller, with 78 to 90 seats and a designed economic life of 60,000 flying hours or 20 calendar years.

Earlier reports said China plans to roll the first C919 off the assembly line and run a test flight this year. The ARJ21-700, on the other hand, was officially certified by the Civil Aviation Administration of China at the end of last year.

City Airways board chairman Timothy Yan said the China-made jets will be deployed for domestic flights and routes to and from Thailand's neighboring countries.

The new deal will bring total orders of C919 and ARJ21-700 to 514 and over 300, said Tian Min, COMAC chief accountant.

Thai firm to lease China-designed planes | GlobalPost
COMAC Secures 10 Orders Each for C919 and ARJ21-700_CANNEWS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Keel

Our first customer in Asia - Congratulations!

Leasing is a smart approach to secure businesses in Asia and elsewhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Keel said:


> Our first customer in Asia - Congratulations!
> 
> Leasing is a smart approach to secure businesses in Asia and elsewhere.



Congo is the first comfirm customer of ARJ-21 but thai is the first asia. Congrat!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

Beast said:


> Congo is the first comfirm customer of ARJ-21 but thai is the first asia. Congrat!



Correct, so I have mentioned "Asia"
There is another semi-Germany company who has signed a contract with COMAC also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> Something to correct /clarify wrt the post @# 5
> 
> "The maiden flight of *China's only homegrown commercial jet*, the Comac C919"
> 
> ARJ-21-700 and MA60 precede C919 as China's homegrown commercial airplanes with smaller passenger carrying capacities than C919
> 
> *ARJ-21-700 is the first homegrown commercial jet *with max 90 passengers. Production certification has been awarded recently
> 
> China's first made passenger jet | Page 7
> 
> MA60 is the first homegrown commercial turbo-prop airplane with max 60 passengers.
> 
> Other "Made in China" business/personal airplanes are:
> 
> *Harbin AVIC Y-12 - *
> 19 passengers
> sold locally and overseas to
> Chinese aircraft maker gets U.S. orders - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> China to Export 4 Y-12 Aircraft to Russia for the First Time Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and more here:
> Sales of Civil Aircraft
> 
> b. First flight is further pushed back by half a year to first half year of 2016
> 
> "The narrow-body aircraft, which will be able to carry 156 to 168 passengers and aims to compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737, was originally scheduled to fly by the end of this year, but two sources said it will be delayed until the first half of next year.
> 
> China's Comac to delay C919 first flight"
> 
> c. delivery is further pushed back by 1-2 years to on or before 2020 from a revised tentative date of 2018/2019
> 
> "The plane's first delivery to customers, planned for 2016, may also be delayed, the paper cited the official as saying.
> 
> But Wang Ya'nan, deputy editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, expected a longer delay.
> 
> "The earliest time for its delivery to buyers is likely to be in 2018 or 2019," Wang said, according to the paper, adding that authorities in China and abroad would need two to three years to certify its airworthiness.
> 
> China Comac Delays First C919 Flight - Business Insider "
> 
> There are also many things which are out of Comac's direct control like the delivery of important parts from overseas suppliers and to deal with problems and corrections during process of certifications
> 
> As experienced as Boeing and Airbus, they have to overcome various delays in their projects:
> 
> Boeing 787 Dreamliner: a timeline of problems - Telegraph
> 
> Airbus May Delay First Flight of A320neo With Pratt & Whitney Geared Turbofan Engine - 24/7 Wall St.
> 
> Late Engine Issue May Cause A320neo First Flight Delay | Commercial Aviation content from Aviation Week
> 
> Questions Remain About First Flight Of A320neo With Pratt Engine - Hartford Courant
> 
> Japan's MRJ faces delay too
> 
> MRJ first flight delayed to Q2 2015 - 8/22/2013 - Flight Global
> 
> 
> *All the best Comac C919: safety and quality above all else!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Tianjin Figurine Zhang - Tianjin






Quality is indeed very important, because if the reputation is damaged once, it becomes very difficult to bring it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

More pix
Landing gear

*C919客机起落架什么样？*
* |查看全图*




国产C919客机起落架的细节






* |查看全图*









国产C919客机起落架系统简介。摄影：沈振

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Keel

Old news but additional info on C919 using China's 3D technology:

China prints a 3-meter Wingspar in Titanium - SolidSmack

Researchers at the State Key Laboratory of Solidification Processing, *Northwestern Polytechnical University *have been experimenting with 3D printing since 1995. And just recently they announced that they had printed a huge 3 meter wingspar out of titanium, strong enough to meet standards for aerospace use. Colour us impressed – to my knowledge, no one has created pieces that big, ever. Concrete or plastic, yes. Titanium? Oh my goodness.

One of the key industries that 3D printing is being used in as a* direct-to-manufacture technique is aerospace*. Weight reduction without sacrificing safety is the name of the game – 3D Printing has changed the game completely. Internal lattice structures, un-millable shapes and topological optimization are just a few of the most common ways airplanes can become lighter. Even the smallest weight reduction can save airlines millions of dollars. According to Wired Magazine, for every 25 gram packet of peanuts that is left on the ground, American Airlines saves $2,000 per year. No wonder those dinky bags are so small.'







Right now I bet you’re asking ‘as-if they’re going to use that spar’. Well yes they are. *It is expected to be installed in the new Comac C919 passenger airplane (above) in 2014 and flying by 2016.* Lab director Huang Weidong had all this to say.

Modern aerospace industry has stringent requirements, so complex additive manufacturing processes must be developed to meet to ensure that products can achieve the robust performance levels established by traditional manufacturing methods…..Furthermore, aerospace parts have often complex structure, it could cost thousands or millions dollars to raplace the damage parts. LAM can be employed in repairing these metal parts without changes the preformance and it can save our time and cost significantly.

Seems like a challenge has been laid down to US and EU manufacturers. Otherwise, it’s _meep meep_.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## JSCh

*A Sneak Peak at First COMAC C919__Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.*
Last Updated (Beijing Time):2015-09-09 Source:WCARN.com




​*The Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) isn't scheduled to roll out its first C919 aircraft off the assembly line until the end of this year, but several images of the new plane were revealed Monday by a source familiar with the matter via WeChat.*

As China's first self-developed large passenger aircraft, the C919 is now under general assembly in Shanghai. The body docking has been completed and the mobile system is being installed, local media reported.

The narrow-body aircraft, which is designed to carry 156-168 passengers and compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737, was originally scheduled to fly by end-2015. But sources said the maiden flight would be delayed to the first half of 2016, with its delivery pushing back as much as two years to 2020.

Take a sneak peek at the first C919 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *A Sneak Peak at First COMAC C919__Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.*
> Last Updated (Beijing Time):2015-09-09 Source:WCARN.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*The Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) isn't scheduled to roll out its first C919 aircraft off the assembly line until the end of this year, but several images of the new plane were revealed Monday by a source familiar with the matter via WeChat.*
> 
> As China's first self-developed large passenger aircraft, the C919 is now under general assembly in Shanghai. The body docking has been completed and the mobile system is being installed, local media reported.
> 
> The narrow-body aircraft, which is designed to carry 156-168 passengers and compete with the Airbus A320 and Boeing 737, was originally scheduled to fly by end-2015. But sources said the maiden flight would be delayed to the first half of 2016, with its delivery pushing back as much as two years to 2020.
> 
> Take a sneak peek at the first C919 aircraft.



I hope it can be rolled out by end of the month.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rott

We are surely getting there.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mike jones

my question is does this fly? or just a turkey?


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> Old news but additional info on C919 using China's 3D technology:
> 
> China prints a 3-meter Wingspar in Titanium - SolidSmack
> 
> Researchers at the State Key Laboratory of Solidification Processing, *Northwestern Polytechnical University *have been experimenting with 3D printing since 1995. And just recently they announced that they had printed a huge 3 meter wingspar out of titanium, strong enough to meet standards for aerospace use. Colour us impressed – to my knowledge, no one has created pieces that big, ever. Concrete or plastic, yes. Titanium? Oh my goodness.
> 
> One of the key industries that 3D printing is being used in as a* direct-to-manufacture technique is aerospace*. Weight reduction without sacrificing safety is the name of the game – 3D Printing has changed the game completely. Internal lattice structures, un-millable shapes and topological optimization are just a few of the most common ways airplanes can become lighter. Even the smallest weight reduction can save airlines millions of dollars. According to Wired Magazine, for every 25 gram packet of peanuts that is left on the ground, American Airlines saves $2,000 per year. No wonder those dinky bags are so small.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now I bet you’re asking ‘as-if they’re going to use that spar’. Well yes they are. *It is expected to be installed in the new Comac C919 passenger airplane (above) in 2014 and flying by 2016.* Lab director Huang Weidong had all this to say.
> 
> Modern aerospace industry has stringent requirements, so complex additive manufacturing processes must be developed to meet to ensure that products can achieve the robust performance levels established by traditional manufacturing methods…..Furthermore, aerospace parts have often complex structure, it could cost thousands or millions dollars to raplace the damage parts. LAM can be employed in repairing these metal parts without changes the preformance and it can save our time and cost significantly.
> 
> Seems like a challenge has been laid down to US and EU manufacturers. Otherwise, it’s _meep meep_.



Nice info @Keel . Thanks!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hexagonsnow

WELL job！Now need for testing its parament when come for virgin flight!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atlantis_cn

mike jones said:


> my question is does this fly? or just a turkey?


You came to join this forum just to bash China? Where does your hatred come from, boy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## somebozo

Isnt COMAC C919 a collaboration with Bombardier C-100?


----------



## mike jones

atlantis_cn said:


> You came to join this forum just to bash China? Where does your hatred come from, boy?



You're wrong. I don't hate China. I think what China wants is clear. My message to China is why the hell do you people steal intellectual property from hard working people and duplicated and make it yours? That's stealing. I simply pointing out the flaws about China quality. Is that a problem? I do have a problem with people who don't have an open mind to listen and correct itself.

"does it fly" is a legitimate question. Simply, Chinese goods were never of high quality and trust worthy.


----------



## TaiShang

mike jones said:


> You're wrong. I don't hate China. I think what China wants is clear. My message to China is why the hell do you people steal intellectual property from hard working people and duplicated and make it yours? That's stealing. I simply pointing out the flaws about China quality. Is that a problem? I do have a problem with people who don't have an open mind to listen and correct itself.
> 
> "does it fly" is a legitimate question. Simply, Chinese goods were never of high quality and trust worthy.




Your concerns are currently being considered after your poignant reminder.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopWater

somebozo said:


> Isnt COMAC C919 a collaboration with Bombardier C-100?


No, I think that there is some commonality in the configuration of the cockpits, but otherwise the designs of the two aircrafts are completely different. The fuselage barrels of the CS are supplied by a Chinese manufacturer but they are narrower in cross section.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

mike jones said:


> You're wrong. I don't hate China. I think what China wants is clear. My message to China is why the hell do you people steal intellectual property from hard working people and duplicated and make it yours? That's stealing. I simply pointing out the flaws about China quality. Is that a problem? I do have a problem with people who don't have an open mind to listen and correct itself.
> 
> "does it fly" is a legitimate question. Simply, Chinese goods were never of high quality and trust worthy.


You are absolutely wrong about China only stealing. China do have lots of R&D and many product are hardwork of their own development. If its so easy to steal and made one, countries like India or Iran will not even struggle to make their own domestic system. Appearance proves very little of the fact, the one make by Chinese is a copy of others. Many internal system are indigenous and using China own developed technology.
Example, many claimed China HSR is copy of Japan, Germany and Canada. But asked yourself this simple question, Why the average speed of China HSR is much higher those? If its merely a copy with no input with China own technology, how the hell China HSR can travel much faster than Japan, Europe? Or you gonna say, just add a few screw and grease and China one will travel faster than the original one?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## jmacmac

mike jones said:


> You're wrong. I don't hate China. I think what China wants is clear. My message to China is why the hell do you people steal intellectual property from hard working people and duplicated and make it yours? That's stealing. I simply pointing out the flaws about China quality. Is that a problem? I do have a problem with people who don't have an open mind to listen and correct itself.
> 
> "does it fly" is a legitimate question. Simply, Chinese goods were never of high quality and trust worthy.



have you been living under a rock all your live? every country steal, that how the world work and your favorite country the U.S is one of the best at it. only country and people that cant compete, bitch about it like a typical loser.

"China quality" = dont blame us when your a cheap a**. we build thing in all different quality but when you buy the cheapest one and expect the best quality, then your dumber then a thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

jmacmac said:


> have you been living under a rock all your live? every country steal, that how the world work and your favorite country the U.S is one of the best at it. only country and people that cant compete, bitch about it like a typical loser.
> 
> "China quality" = dont blame us when your a cheap a**. we build thing in all different quality but when you buy the cheapest one and expect the best quality, then your dumber then a thought.


US heavy buying of Chinese product is one of the reason for making China such a big economy power. Anyway, I dont think guy just come here to talk facts. In fact, we are right about him coming here just to bash China no matter China is right or wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mike jones

jmacmac said:


> have you been living under a rock all your live? every country steal, that how the world work and your favorite country the U.S is one of the best at it. only country and people that cant compete, bitch about it like a typical loser.
> 
> "China quality" = dont blame us when your a cheap a**. we build thing in all different quality but when you buy the cheapest one and expect the best quality, then your dumber then a thought.



You are so hurting. It was a question, you can simply say yes or show a video that it does fly. With the F-35, even the Americans doubt that it would work but proven wrong. The person that live under a rock is YOU.

You're a hypocrite. Hiding your sorry a** in AU from the CCP. Loser.



Beast said:


> You are absolutely wrong about China only stealing. China do have lots of R&D and many product are hardwork of their own development. If its so easy to steal and made one, countries like India or Iran will not even struggle to make their own domestic system. Appearance proves very little of the fact, the one make by Chinese is a copy of others. Many internal system are indigenous and using China own developed technology.
> Example, many claimed China HSR is copy of Japan, Germany and Canada. But asked yourself this simple question, Why the average speed of China HSR is much higher those? If its merely a copy with no input with China own technology, how the hell *China HSR can travel much faster than Japan, Europe?* Or you gonna say, just add a few screw and grease and China one will travel faster than the original one?



Here, just for you.

Did China steal Japan’s high-speed train? - Fortune

Any Janapese people in here?


----------



## jmacmac

Beast said:


> US heavy buying of Chinese product is one of the reason for making China such a big economy power. Anyway, I dont think guy just come here to talk facts. In fact, we are right about him coming here just to bash China no matter China is right or wrong.



when your life suck, some people will always try to find someone to blame or look down on to feel a little better.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

mike jones said:


> Here, just for you.
> 
> Did China steal Japan’s high-speed train? - Fortune
> 
> Any Janapese people in here?



As proven correct, you have already have your mindset set. Even proven wrong, you will continue the China bashing. But I have enough bullets to challenge you.

Why are you avoiding my question of China HSR average speed is the fastest in the world, faster than Japan and Germany? Or you want to answer China add a few screw and grease and magically China HSR will go faster and equally stable than the originator? Becos you do know China innovate fast and added many of their indigenous technology that greatly improve the originator Japan and german technology, right?

Why Japan Kawasaki company stopped short of suing Chinese HSR? Becos they do know China new HSR do Incoporate many technology.
Your attitude is just like the article provided. Bitter over your losing edge and not able to innovate and compete with rising China and need to twist fact and write smearing to ease your ego? I hope you can continue to live in agony, continue watching the rise of China. It seems like a slow pain torment for you. 
Haters always try bash China but China continue rise to top is going to make haters blow off top

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## oproh

mike jones said:


> You're wrong. I don't hate China. I think what China wants is clear. My message to China is why the hell do you people steal intellectual property from hard working people and duplicated and make it yours? That's stealing. I simply pointing out the flaws about China quality. Is that a problem? I do have a problem with people who don't have an open mind to listen and correct itself.
> 
> "does it fly" is a legitimate question. Simply, Chinese goods were never of high quality and trust worthy.


Taking illegal drugs is never an answer to harsh reality, seek a councilor instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Beast said:


> You are absolutely wrong about China only stealing. China do have lots of R&D and many product are hardwork of their own development. If its so easy to steal and made one, countries like India or Iran will not even struggle to make their own domestic system. Appearance proves very little of the fact, the one make by Chinese is a copy of others. Many internal system are indigenous and using China own developed technology.
> Example, many claimed China HSR is copy of Japan, Germany and Canada. But asked yourself this simple question, Why the average speed of China HSR is much higher those? If its merely a copy with no input with China own technology, how the hell China HSR can travel much faster than Japan, Europe? Or you gonna say, just add a few screw and grease and China one will travel faster than the original one?



You are being logical.

You know they hate logic? Instead give them  and they will perfectly grasp and become intellectually mature.



mike jones said:


> You are so hurting



Everything is *hurting *you as it seems.

You are somehow a Canadian but still lacking of basic grammar.



Beast said:


> I hope you can continue to live in agony, continue watching the rise of China. It seems like a slow pain torment for you.



I second that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Keel

*C919 news update:*

*国产大飞机11月下线 C929发动机为国产*

来源：金陵晚报
2015-10-23 07:01:42
*
[提要]*　　第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。C919的“继任者”即国产大型宽体客机C929目前也已进入了关键技术的研究阶段。据此前公开的消息，C929会采用国产发动机








根据预测，C919成功进入市场后将开启一个规模达万亿元的市场。根据目前的计划，C919将于明年三季度在上海首飞。但鉴于不确定性较高，延迟到2017年首飞也有可能。据悉，大飞机生产考虑的首要问题是安全性，没有十足的把握不能匆忙上马。图为C919客机1：1展示样机亮相。 [保存到相册]
　　昨天，第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。而令人骄傲的是，南京为国产大飞机提供了三大系统。

　*　下月2日看国产大飞机*

　　由中国商飞负责研制设计的C919是我国继运-10之后自主设计的第二款国产大型客机，为150座级以上中短程单通道窄体客机，主要竞争对手是波音737和空客A320机型。

　　昨天的论坛上，中航工业机电公司董事长王坚说，C919计划在下月2日下线。公开资料显示，9月16日，在第十六届北京航展上，我国新签署了20架国产大飞机订单。因此，截至目前C919大型客机在全球已有21家客户，订单总数达到514架。


Net translation of the headline
C919 rolling out of assembly line next month
C929 to be installed with domestic-made engines

Other info briefly:
Orders rec'd so far: 514
First flight: Q3, 2016

ps: I believe the engine is GE's CFM LEAP 1C for C919 and for C929, the engines will likely be WS-20 which will be produced in China!


GE's CFM LEAP 1C for C919





WS 20 for C929?




\

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Keel said:


> *C919 news update:*
> 
> *国产大飞机11月下线 C929发动机为国产*
> 
> 来源：金陵晚报
> 2015-10-23 07:01:42
> *
> [提要]*　　第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。C919的“继任者”即国产大型宽体客机C929目前也已进入了关键技术的研究阶段。据此前公开的消息，C929会采用国产发动机
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 根据预测，C919成功进入市场后将开启一个规模达万亿元的市场。根据目前的计划，C919将于明年三季度在上海首飞。但鉴于不确定性较高，延迟到2017年首飞也有可能。据悉，大飞机生产考虑的首要问题是安全性，没有十足的把握不能匆忙上马。图为C919客机1：1展示样机亮相。 [保存到相册]
> 昨天，第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。而令人骄傲的是，南京为国产大飞机提供了三大系统。
> 
> *　下月2日看国产大飞机*
> 
> 由中国商飞负责研制设计的C919是我国继运-10之后自主设计的第二款国产大型客机，为150座级以上中短程单通道窄体客机，主要竞争对手是波音737和空客A320机型。
> 
> 昨天的论坛上，中航工业机电公司董事长王坚说，C919计划在下月2日下线。公开资料显示，9月16日，在第十六届北京航展上，我国新签署了20架国产大飞机订单。因此，截至目前C919大型客机在全球已有21家客户，订单总数达到514架。
> 
> 
> Net translation of the headline
> 
> C919 installed with domestic-made engines rolling out of assembly line next month
> 
> Other info briefly:
> Orders rec'd so far: 514
> First flight: 3Q, 2016
> 
> ps: I believe the engine is GE's CFM LEAP 1C and probably the engines are now produced in China!



Excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> *C919 news update:*
> 
> *国产大飞机11月下线 C929发动机为国产*
> 
> 来源：金陵晚报
> 2015-10-23 07:01:42
> *
> [提要]*　　第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。C919的“继任者”即国产大型宽体客机C929目前也已进入了关键技术的研究阶段。据此前公开的消息，C929会采用国产发动机
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 根据预测，C919成功进入市场后将开启一个规模达万亿元的市场。根据目前的计划，C919将于明年三季度在上海首飞。但鉴于不确定性较高，延迟到2017年首飞也有可能。据悉，大飞机生产考虑的首要问题是安全性，没有十足的把握不能匆忙上马。图为C919客机1：1展示样机亮相。 [保存到相册]
> 昨天，第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。而令人骄傲的是，南京为国产大飞机提供了三大系统。
> 
> *　下月2日看国产大飞机*
> 
> 由中国商飞负责研制设计的C919是我国继运-10之后自主设计的第二款国产大型客机，为150座级以上中短程单通道窄体客机，主要竞争对手是波音737和空客A320机型。
> 
> 昨天的论坛上，中航工业机电公司董事长王坚说，C919计划在下月2日下线。公开资料显示，9月16日，在第十六届北京航展上，我国新签署了20架国产大飞机订单。因此，截至目前C919大型客机在全球已有21家客户，订单总数达到514架。
> 
> 
> Net translation of the headline
> 
> C919 installed with domestic-made engines rolling out of assembly line next month
> 
> Other info briefly:
> Orders rec'd so far: 514
> First flight: 3Q, 2016
> 
> ps: I believe the engine is GE's CFM LEAP 1C and probably the engines are now produced in China!




Seriously!!

GE is getting its LEAP class engines produced in China??



Keel said:


> *C919 news update:*
> 
> *国产大飞机11月下线 C929发动机为国产*
> 
> 来源：金陵晚报
> 2015-10-23 07:01:42
> *
> [提要]*　　第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。C919的“继任者”即国产大型宽体客机C929目前也已进入了关键技术的研究阶段。据此前公开的消息，C929会采用国产发动机
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 根据预测，C919成功进入市场后将开启一个规模达万亿元的市场。根据目前的计划，C919将于明年三季度在上海首飞。但鉴于不确定性较高，延迟到2017年首飞也有可能。据悉，大飞机生产考虑的首要问题是安全性，没有十足的把握不能匆忙上马。图为C919客机1：1展示样机亮相。 [保存到相册]
> 昨天，第二届民用飞机机电系统国际论坛在南京市举行。记者从论坛上获悉，备受关注的国产大飞机C919将在下月2日下线，按计划明年三季度首飞。而令人骄傲的是，南京为国产大飞机提供了三大系统。
> 
> *　下月2日看国产大飞机*
> 
> 由中国商飞负责研制设计的C919是我国继运-10之后自主设计的第二款国产大型客机，为150座级以上中短程单通道窄体客机，主要竞争对手是波音737和空客A320机型。
> 
> 昨天的论坛上，中航工业机电公司董事长王坚说，C919计划在下月2日下线。公开资料显示，9月16日，在第十六届北京航展上，我国新签署了20架国产大飞机订单。因此，截至目前C919大型客机在全球已有21家客户，订单总数达到514架。
> 
> 
> Net translation of the headline
> 
> C919 installed with domestic-made engines rolling out of assembly line next month
> 
> Other info briefly:
> Orders rec'd so far: 514
> First flight: 3Q, 2016
> 
> ps: I believe the engine is GE's CFM LEAP 1C and probably the engines are now produced in China!




I used google translate, and it clearly seems to suggest that it will be C929, that will use domestic engines, a successor to C 919 of today. It also fits in what I already know.


----------



## Keel

*China Finishing Tests on WS-20, Touted as the Country’s Most Powerful Aircraft Engine*
Manny Salvacion | Feb 21, 2015 09:31 AM EST







China is now designing its own aircraft engines to replace foreign-made engines for its aircraft. (Photo : Reuters)

China is conducting final tests prior to the launching and use of WS-20, considered to be country's most powerful aircraft engine.

The WS-20 is considered to be more powerful and efficient than the Russian-made D-30KP. It has a power thrust of 14 tons, better the Russian engine which has only 10.5 tons. The powerful thrust of the turbofan engine is similar to the CFM-56 engines used in most Airbus and Boeing 737s.

Since 2014, tests on the WS-20 engine have been conducted on Il-76 test aircraft, and before the year ends, the aerial testing would have been finished.

China first conceived the development of new aircraft engines in a bid to replace foreign-made engines for its fighter planes, which rely on the D-30KP turbofan to provide power to bigger aircrafts like the Y-20 heavy transport plane and the H-6K bombers.

The design of the powerful aircraft engine core was said to be derived from the WS-10A turbo fan engine used in combat aircraft such as the Shenyang J-11B and the J-16 strike fighters.

With the use of the WS-20 on Y-20 heavy aircraft, the plane's payload can now be increased from the prototype's 50 tons to 66 tons. In addition to this, the new engine will definitely boost the performance of China's aircraft, making them more efficient and reliable.

Equipped with this powerful engine, Chinese aircraft such as Y-20 can transport heavy battle tanks or missile launchers in any place in the Asian continent.

The WS-20 can also be used in other aviation aircraft such as the C919 jetliners, which are used for airborne warning and anti-submarine campaigns.

Read more: China Finishing Tests on WS-20, Touted as the Country’s Most Powerful Aircraft Engine : Tech : Yibada

*ps @Bussard Ramjet :

Content with typo-error above has been edited

*

*2014: China conducts first flight test of its WS-20 turbofan engine.*






WS-20 turbofan high-bypass engine on the left.










WS 20 installed on a Y-20 test flight












WS-20 high-bypass engine is made for transport aircraft like Y-20 or commercial jetliners

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> *China Finishing Tests on WS-20, Touted as the Country’s Most Powerful Aircraft Engine*
> Manny Salvacion | Feb 21, 2015 09:31 AM EST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China is now designing its own aircraft engines to replace foreign-made engines for its aircraft. (Photo : Reuters)
> 
> China is conducting final tests prior to the launching and use of WS-20, considered to be country's most powerful aircraft engine.
> 
> The WS-20 is considered to be more powerful and efficient than the Russian-made D-30KP. It has a power thrust of 14 tons, better the Russian engine which has only 10.5 tons. The powerful thrust of the turbofan engine is similar to the CFM-56 engines used in most Airbus and Boeing 737s.
> 
> Since 2014, tests on the WS-20 engine have been conducted on Il-76 test aircraft, and before the year ends, the aerial testing would have been finished.
> 
> China first conceived the development of new aircraft engines in a bid to replace foreign-made engines for its fighter planes, which rely on the D-30KP turbofan to provide power to bigger aircrafts like the Y-20 heavy transport plane and the H-6K bombers.
> 
> The design of the powerful aircraft engine core was said to be derived from the WS-10A turbo fan engine used in combat aircraft such as the Shenyang J-11B and the J-16 strike fighters.
> 
> With the use of the WS-20 on Y-20 heavy aircraft, the plane's payload can now be increased from the prototype's 50 tons to 66 tons. In addition to this, the new engine will definitely boost the performance of China's aircraft, making them more efficient and reliable.
> 
> Equipped with this powerful engine, Chinese aircraft such as Y-20 can transport heavy battle tanks or missile launchers in any place in the Asian continent.
> 
> The WS-20 can also be used in other aviation aircraft such as the C919 jetliners, which are used for airborne warning and anti-submarine campaigns.
> 
> Read more: China Finishing Tests on WS-20, Touted as the Country’s Most Powerful Aircraft Engine : Tech : Yibada
> 
> *ps @Bussard Ramjet :
> 
> Content with typo-error above has been edited
> 
> *
> 
> *2014: China conducts first flight test of its WS-20 turbofan engine.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WS-20 turbofan high-bypass engine on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WS 20 installed on a Y-20 test flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WS-20 high-bypass engine is made for transport aircraft like Y-20 or commercial jetliners




I thought ACAE CJ-1000A - Wikiwand this was the engine for civil aircrafts. 

Also, what about your article mentioning that C 929 will use an indigenous engine?


----------



## TaiShang

*China's C919, C929 to take on Boeing, Airbus*
By Guo Yiming
October 23, 2015




A prototype of China’s homegrown passenger jet C919 makes a debut on Nov. 15, 2010. [Photo/Chinanews.com]


China's homegrown passenger jet C919 will roll off the production line on Nov. 2 and be put into operation on the third quarter of next year, and its wider "successor" C929 has entered the vital stage of research and development, according to Wang Jian, president of AVIC Electromechanical Systems Co., Ltd. at the Aero Electromechanics China 2015 held in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province on Oct. 22.

The C919, built by state-owned enterprise Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), is a single-aisle commercial liner designed to compete with the Boeing 737 and the Airbus A320. As the second homegrown passenger jet, after the Y-10, the jet has been favored by 21 clients worldwide and COMAC has received orders for a total of 514 jets.

Experts predict that the 156-seater single-aisle commercial liner will have a deep influence on China's big plane manufacturing and even high-end manufacturing industry as a whole. The total sales volume is expected to reach 2,000 after the jet hits the market.

In addition, research and development of the long-range, wide-body airliner C929 has now entered the critical stage with most of its technology breakthroughs credited to organizations based in Nanjing. Much larger than its predecessor, the C919, the 300-seater plane will adopt a homegrown engine and aims to replace the Boeing 777, aka the Jumbo Jet.

Wang said the C919 will make its maiden flight in Shanghai during the third quarter of next year, but may be delayed until 2017 due to safety concerns.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

TaiShang said:


> *China's C919, C929 to take on Boeing, Airbus*
> By Guo Yiming
> October 23, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A prototype of China’s homegrown passenger jet C919 makes a debut on Nov. 15, 2010. [Photo/Chinanews.com]
> 
> 
> China's homegrown passenger jet C919 will roll off the production line on Nov. 2 and be put into operation on the third quarter of next year, and its wider "successor" C929 has entered the vital stage of research and development, according to Wang Jian, president of AVIC Electromechanical Systems Co., Ltd. at the Aero Electromechanics China 2015 held in Nanjing, capital of Jiangsu Province on Oct. 22.
> 
> The C919, built by state-owned enterprise Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), is a single-aisle commercial liner designed to compete with the Boeing 737 and the Airbus A320. As the second homegrown passenger jet, after the Y-10, the jet has been favored by 21 clients worldwide and COMAC has received orders for a total of 514 jets.
> 
> Experts predict that the 156-seater single-aisle commercial liner will have a deep influence on China's big plane manufacturing and even high-end manufacturing industry as a whole. The total sales volume is expected to reach 2,000 after the jet hits the market.
> 
> In addition, research and development of the long-range, wide-body airliner C929 has now entered the critical stage with most of its technology breakthroughs credited to organizations based in Nanjing. Much larger than its predecessor, the C919, the 300-seater plane will adopt a homegrown engine and aims to replace the Boeing 777, aka the Jumbo Jet.
> 
> Wang said the C919 will make its maiden flight in Shanghai during the third quarter of next year, but may be delayed until 2017 due to safety concerns.



Great answer to the Chinese report even though web translation is people's best friend 

Here is another report:

*Comac C919 Nears Roll Out*
Jun 15, 2015
Bradley Perrett *| *ShowNews

Industry officials with good insight into the C919 program think that achieving a 2018 first delivery will be challenging.

Maybe in three months, Comac will show the first C919 narrowbody airliner to the world. Like any manufacturer, the state organization will seek as much publicity as it can from the roll-out – though, unlike others, its main target audience will be government leaders whose backing is needed to sustain the program.

Continued funding is not really in doubt, however. Having come so far, Comac will almost certainly get the C919 into service. What is in doubt is when it will happen.

A year ago, when Comac last stated a target for first delivery of the 158-seat airliner, the date was set as 2018, but by October the state organization was declining to confirm that key detail of the schedule. Industry officials with good insight into the program now think that putting the C919 into service in 2018 will be challenging.

The exact timing is hard to predict, say some. It will depend on progress in building the six flight-test aircraft and then the results of testing. They suggest that 2019 is most likely, while 2020 is possible. “Only when we see the sixth aircraft in the air will we have a good idea of when the first delivery will be,” says one official.

Another points out that that flight-testing itself could reveal problems. “It could take two years, or maybe three or more” from the time the first aircraft flies next year, says one source, noting that Comac’s first aircraft, the ARJ21 regional jet, needed more than six. Another industry official fully expects a first C919 delivery in 2020. It was due in 2016 when the Chinese government launched the program in 2008.

The first flight test aircraft is being assembled at Comac’s new Shanghai factory. In April the structure had progressed well, but reportedly very little equipment had been installed. By August this aircraft should be ready for rolling out, though two industry officials expect the ceremony to be conducted in September. Around the end of the year it is due to be ready for taxi tests, propelled by CFM Leap 1 engines. Though Comac has said it is doing its best to fly the aircraft this year, it clearly will be unable to do so – a date well into 2016 is likely.

The main assemblies of the wing and fuselage for the first C919 were delivered to Comac’s Pudong site in 2014. Deliveries of smaller items have continued this year. The tailcone arrived in February. Unusually, its maker, Aerospace Haying (Zhenjiang) Special Materials Co., belongs not to Avic but to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp., a manufacturer of weapons and solid-propellant space launchers. The fin, made mainly of composite, arrived in February from Avic’s Shenyang works in the same month, followed in April by the forward and aft cargo doors from the group’s Hongdu Aviation at Nanchang. 

In January Huaxia Financial Leasing signed a letter of intent for 20 C919s. Though not an order, the deal is included in Comac’s tally of 450 orders, which actually means orders and options. Use of such loose definitions mean that Comac’s order book is not at all comparable with the contract records of Western manufacturers. Like almost all C919 customers, Huaxia Financial Leasing is Chinese. The exception is Gecas, which is owned by CFM partner General Electric. 

The ARJ21 was certified in December. Its first operator, Comac subsidiary Chengdu Airlines, should put it into service this year, from which point the carrier help the manufacturer gain experience in supporting a commercial aircraft. 

Comac C919 Nears Roll Out | Paris Air Show 2015 content from Aviation Week

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*China-designed passenger plane C919 to roll off assembly line on Nov. 2*
*Xinhua Finance 2015-10-23 17:02 BEIJING*





China's domestically-designed passenger plane the C919 is scheduled to roll off the assembly line on November 2, said Wu Guanghui, vice president of the state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China and chief designer of the aircraft. The C919 is designed for short-haul commercial use.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Keel said:


> Great answer to the Chinese report even though web translation is people's best friend
> 
> Here is another report:
> 
> *Comac C919 Nears Roll Out*
> Jun 15, 2015
> Bradley Perrett *| *ShowNews
> 
> Industry officials with good insight into the C919 program think that achieving a 2018 first delivery will be challenging.
> 
> Maybe in three months, Comac will show the first C919 narrowbody airliner to the world. Like any manufacturer, the state organization will seek as much publicity as it can from the roll-out – though, unlike others, its main target audience will be government leaders whose backing is needed to sustain the program.
> 
> Continued funding is not really in doubt, however. Having come so far, Comac will almost certainly get the C919 into service. What is in doubt is when it will happen.
> 
> A year ago, when Comac last stated a target for first delivery of the 158-seat airliner, the date was set as 2018, but by October the state organization was declining to confirm that key detail of the schedule. Industry officials with good insight into the program now think that putting the C919 into service in 2018 will be challenging.
> 
> The exact timing is hard to predict, say some. It will depend on progress in building the six flight-test aircraft and then the results of testing. They suggest that 2019 is most likely, while 2020 is possible. “Only when we see the sixth aircraft in the air will we have a good idea of when the first delivery will be,” says one official.
> 
> Another points out that that flight-testing itself could reveal problems. “It could take two years, or maybe three or more” from the time the first aircraft flies next year, says one source, noting that Comac’s first aircraft, the ARJ21 regional jet, needed more than six. Another industry official fully expects a first C919 delivery in 2020. It was due in 2016 when the Chinese government launched the program in 2008.
> 
> The first flight test aircraft is being assembled at Comac’s new Shanghai factory. In April the structure had progressed well, but reportedly very little equipment had been installed. By August this aircraft should be ready for rolling out, though two industry officials expect the ceremony to be conducted in September. Around the end of the year it is due to be ready for taxi tests, propelled by CFM Leap 1 engines. Though Comac has said it is doing its best to fly the aircraft this year, it clearly will be unable to do so – a date well into 2016 is likely.
> 
> The main assemblies of the wing and fuselage for the first C919 were delivered to Comac’s Pudong site in 2014. Deliveries of smaller items have continued this year. The tailcone arrived in February. Unusually, its maker, Aerospace Haying (Zhenjiang) Special Materials Co., belongs not to Avic but to China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp., a manufacturer of weapons and solid-propellant space launchers. The fin, made mainly of composite, arrived in February from Avic’s Shenyang works in the same month, followed in April by the forward and aft cargo doors from the group’s Hongdu Aviation at Nanchang.
> 
> In January Huaxia Financial Leasing signed a letter of intent for 20 C919s. Though not an order, the deal is included in Comac’s tally of 450 orders, which actually means orders and options. Use of such loose definitions mean that Comac’s order book is not at all comparable with the contract records of Western manufacturers. Like almost all C919 customers, Huaxia Financial Leasing is Chinese. The exception is Gecas, which is owned by CFM partner General Electric.
> 
> The ARJ21 was certified in December. Its first operator, Comac subsidiary Chengdu Airlines, should put it into service this year, from which point the carrier help the manufacturer gain experience in supporting a commercial aircraft.
> 
> Comac C919 Nears Roll Out | Paris Air Show 2015 content from Aviation Week




Here it states that CFM Leap is indeed going to be used on this aircraft. So what is it really?


----------



## Keel

*China-developed C919 to have 'most powerful brain'*
*Updated: 2015-04-08 09:45*
*(ECNS)*




File photo shows technicians installing rivets on fuselage of C919 airliner in the assembly base of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) in Shanghai, Sept 19, 2014. [Photo/Xinhua]


The first prototype of China's homegrown passenger jet, the C919, will be equipped with "the most powerful brain" the world aviation industry has ever seen, the Xinhua News Agency reported on Monday.

Aviage Systems is the supplier of the avionics systems for the C919 and a joint venture between the General Electric and Aviation Industry Corp of China. It announced that it has delivered the avionics system integration testing platform and the first set of products for ground testing to the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, the C919's manufacturer, marking the beginning of software and hardware integration testing for the narrow-bodied airliner.

Alan Jones, the president and CEO of Aviage Systems, said the system for the C919 prototype will be "the most powerful brain" to date. Aviage Systems has provided the C919 with an expandable and easy to configure framework platform, which makes future plane design optimization and performance improvement possible, he added.

The technological platform is similar to that of the Boeing 787 and 777-X, and represents the future of avionics systems, Jones said.

The avionics system is dubbed an aircraft's "brain," as it takes on important tasks such as core data processing, signal transmission and signal function logic conversion. Through the avionics system a pilot processes complicated data, and connects and interacts with flight control systems and other systems to have full control of the plane and fulfill flight missions.

The C919 will make its maiden test flight before the end of the year ( Poster's note: postponed to Q3 next year per reports above), and assembly of the first prototype is progressing well, Chinese media quoted the country's civil aviation authority as saying last month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

From moderator of bbs.9ifly.cn forum,
11月2日，C919举行下线仪式，央视新闻频道全程直播，早八点至晚八点。
2nd Nov, C919 roll out ceremony. CCTV would broadcast live from 9 am to 8 pm.
Edit: correct Oct to Nov.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> From moderator of bbs.9ifly.cn forum,
> 11月2日，C919举行下线仪式，央视新闻频道全程直播，早八点至晚八点。
> 2nd Oct, C919 roll out ceremony. CCTV would broadcast live from 9 am to 8 pm.




I know enough Chinese to understand that it is 2nd November.


----------



## qwerrty

JSCh said:


> ​From moderator of bbs.9ifly.cn forum,
> 11月2日，C919举行下线仪式，央视新闻频道全程直播，早八点至晚八点。
> 2nd Oct, C919 roll out ceremony. CCTV would broadcast live from 9 am to 8 pm.



now start working on c929

*China-developed aircraft C929 aims to replace Boeing 777 in the future*
By Huang Jin (People's Daily Online) 13:35, October 26, 2015

As the first China-made large aircraft roll off the production line, plans for the larger C929 to rival the Boeing 777 are well under way.

The China-made large passenger aircraft C919 that made its debut at an exhibition in November 2010 will begin to roll off the production line from Nov.2 this year. Its maiden flight is expected to be in the third quarter of next year, according to Wang Jian, chairman of the AVIC Electromechanical Company speaking at the International Forum of Civilian Aircraft Electromechanical Systems held in Nanjing on Oct. 23.

The C919 has been developed by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), which develops home-grown passenger aircraft, including the short range jet ARJ21. The single-aisle narrow-body passenger aircraft C919 has been marketed over the past years aimed at competing with the Boeing 737 and Airbus 320.

Wang said as of now, a total of 514 China-made C919 aircraft have been ordered by 21 customers around the world.

Wang said that according to the current plan, the C919 will make its maiden flight in the third quarter next year, or possibly in 2017.

The C919's "successor" - the wide-body aircraft C929 has also entered the research stage in terms of key technologies. According to Wang, the C929 will use domestic engine and have a capacity of more than 300 passengers, aiming to replace the Boeing 777 in the future.







Code:


http://en.people.cn/n/2015/1026/c98649-8966958.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Bussard Ramjet said:


> I know enough Chinese to understand that it is 2nd November.


You are right.
Edited.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CCP

国航：20架

东航：20架

南航：20架

海航：15架

川航：20架

河北航空：20架

幸福航空：20架

PuRen Airlines：7架

City Airways：10架

GECAS美国通用电气金融航空服务公司：20架

工银金融租赁：45架

平安国际融资租赁：50架

国银金融租赁：15架

交银金融租赁：30架

农银金融租赁：45架

建信金融租赁：50架

招银金融租赁：30架

兴业金融租赁：20架

中国飞机租赁（中飞租赁）：20架

中银航空租赁：20架

华夏金融租赁：20架

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## yusheng

*Chinese-designed C919 rolls off assembly line*

*Chinese-designed C919 rolls off assembly line - CCTV News - CCTV.com English*

*The C919 has a designed lifespan of 90,000 flight hours or 30 calendar years. It's a medium to short-range commercial trunk-liner. China owns the independent intellectual property rights for the aircraft. The baseline version of the C919 features 168 seats with an all-economy class layout and 156 seats for its hybrid class layout. Its designed standard range is 4,075 kilometers and has an extended range 5,555 kilometers, which enables it to operate on diversified air routes. It aims to compete with Boeing and Airbus in the medium-range aircraft sector.

The state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation said it has secured orders for over 500 C919 planes from 21 customers. China will become the world's largest domestic aviation market in the next decade, an Airbus forecast said. The country will need more than 5,300 new passenger aircraft and freighters between 2014 and 2033, with a total market value of $820 billion in the next 20 years, the forecast said.













*

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Anders



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## yusheng

video: 

140秒全景展示国产C919客机总装过程(视频)- 新闻 - 国际在线

140 seconds video shows how c919 was made

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Anders



Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## volatile

Best of Luck China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

yusheng said:


> View attachment 268939
> View attachment 268940
> View attachment 268941



Where can I watch this ceremony live?


----------



## yusheng

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Where can I watch this ceremony live?


here:

实拍C919总装下线过程-资讯视频-爱奇艺

but in Chinese, after AD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

yusheng said:


> here:
> 
> 实拍C919总装下线过程-资讯视频-爱奇艺
> 
> but in Chinese, after AD.



Ok. I just wanna see some clips. Also is it true?

The first flight is today?


----------



## CCP

Bussard Ramjet said:


> The first flight is today?



No, I made a mistake on the title.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Now we can all start looking forward to the development of C929。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TopWater

mujtubamalik said:


> Great job


Very nice. Nice proportions, i like the nose shape and the slender wings looks great.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oproh

Beautiful plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

cirr said:


> Now we can all start looking forward to the development of C929。



AWACS and MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AViet

From Vietnam with respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> AWACS and MPA



With part of avionics and engines replaced with homegrowns。

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Congratulations, nation! 

A baby step. Still many miles to go on many fronts!

@Keel

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> Congratulations, nation!
> 
> A baby step. Still many miles to go on many fronts!
> 
> @Keel



A baby step indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> A baby step indeed



Again, can you tell me what this is?


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Again, can you tell me what this is?



Either CTMD or CNMD。

Wait for the Beacon of the "Free World" to shed some light on this。

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

cirr said:


> Either CTMD or CNMD。
> 
> Wait for the Beacon of the "Free World" to shed some light on this。



What is CTMD, or CNMD?


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Either CTMD or CNMD。
> 
> Wait for the Beacon of the "Free World" to shed some light on this。



To protect world freedom and liberty. Peace through strength

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xunzi

The experience gain from this would allow us to do bigger jet project in a faster time. That is the most exciting part.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## terranMarine

good looking plane

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indos

Waiting for the youtube

Congrats btw.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

Bussard Ramjet said:


> What is CTMD, or CNMD?


China National Missile Defense

the picture is the proof that China did a missile intercept test several days before.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## phancong

What an achievement

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## dy1022



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## cirr

GS Zhou said:


> China National Missile Defense
> 
> the picture is the proof that China did a missile intercept test several days before.



Are you sure that they are not short for famous Chinese profanities？

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

dy1022 said:


>



Looking sleek and beautiful.

A significant milestone for the many more miles to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Anders



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Echo_419

Conngrats @TaiShang @cirr @xunzi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indos



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LowPost

The aviation market will become more interesting that way. Definitely looking forward to more achievements in China's aerospace industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

All Asian shall be proud of this achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China enters single-aisle aircraft market with rollout of C919*
3 November 2015




China has entered the single-aisle aircraft market with the official rollout of COMAC’s new C919 airliner in Shanghai.


The C919 enters a Chinese single-aisle market that is estimated by Boeing to require 4,630 new aircraft worth $490bn through to 2034.

The aircraft, designed to fly for 90,000 flying hours/30 calendar years, is expected to compete against the Boeing 737 and Airbus A320.

*“Within a few years China should be the world aviation leader, in terms of airport capacity and the number of aircraft in service,” said Jean-Luc Doublet, head of commercial airplane programs in China for Safran, a major engine and equipment supplier on the C919.*

The C919, which is scheduled for its first test flight in 2016, can be fitted with 156-168 seats and has a range of between 4,075km and 5,555km. Around 517 C919’s are said to have been ordered by 21 Chinese and foreign customers.

*While China retains the IP, a number of foreign companies have supplied key components to the aircraft, including Safran, whose supplies include the complete propulsion system on the C919. In addition to the LEAP engine from CFM, this system includes the nacelle and thrust reverser, manufactured by Nexcelle, a joint venture between Safran (Aircelle) and GE (Middle River Aircraft Systems).*

Safran has also supplied the electrical wiring interconnection system for the C919 through Shanghai SAIFEI Aviation EWIS Manufacturing Co. Ltd., a joint venture founded in 2012 by Safran (Labinal Power Systems) and Shanghai Aircraft Manufacturing Co. (COMAC).

Attendees at yesterday’s rollout ceremony included Ma Kai, Vice Prime Minister of China, Jin Zhuanglong, Chairman of COMAC, He Dongfeng, General Manager of COMAC, Jean-Paul Ebanga, President and CEO of CFM International, and Jean-Luc Doublet, plus representatives of other program partners.

“We are very proud to be a major partner on the C919,” said Doublet, “and to take part in this landmark event, which is highly symbolic not only for the Chinese aircraft industry, but also for Safran, since COMAC was the first aircraft manufacturer to choose the LEAP engine.”

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hasbara Buster

Which countries are likely to buy them first? Initially the internal Chinese market of course, and then the rest of the Asia-Pacific?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

Hasbara Buster said:


> Which countries are likely to buy them first?



Hopefully China can sell them to the developing world at a discount.

Airbus and Boeing won't be able to ripoff poor countries anymore once C919 is in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Hasbara Buster said:


> Which countries are likely to buy them first? Initially the internal Chinese market of course, and then the rest of the Asia-Pacific?



＂The C919 currently has 517 orders from 21 airlines, including 20 apiece from China’s four largest carriers (Air China, China Eastern, China Southern, and Hainan Airlines). However, only two orders have been placed by non-Chinese customers: 20 for American GECAS and 10 for Thai low-cost carrier City Airways. ＂

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

well done china
simply a nice and beautiful sexy plane

 good luck with the plane wish to see good number of orders and more

those who are laughing at it might end up ordering them, what to say even American GECAS order c919

cheap, good , saves fuel, eco friendly, engine and avionics are western what else to say its amazing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VCheng

http://www.economist.com/news/busin...looks-chinas-attempt-break-airbus-and-boeings

*New aircraft*
*
China dreams of breaking the Boeing-Airbus duopoly
But like Canada and Russia, it is discovering how hard this is *








SINCE the 1990s the global market for full-sized commercial airliners has been a duopoly. The market, which by some estimates will be worth $4.6 trillion over the next 20 years, is dominated by Airbus, a European firm, and Boeing, its American competitor.

In theory, at least, airlines will soon have a wider choice of planes. *On November 2nd COMAC, a Chinese state-owned aircraft manufacturer, revealed its C919 plane (pictured), a competitor to Airbus’s A320 and Boeing’s 737, the two most popular planes in the skies. COMAC says the C919 will have its maiden flight next year—two years later than first scheduled—and will enter service around 2019. *The Chinese are not the only ones who think they can break the duopoly. After several delays, Irkut, part of Russia’s state-owned United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), hopes to launch its MC-21 aircraft, another potential rival to the 737 and A320, into service in 2017.

Many aviation analysts remain sceptical about whether these rivals, even with generous state backing, will ever put a significant dent in the bulging order books of Airbus and Boeing. Although the Russians and the Chinese may well be good at designing aircraft, they have little experience in creating the hugely complex production systems and supply chains needed to build them to the extremely high standards of reliability and safety that airlines expect. The need to improve their safety record will ensure that they are “not a near-term risk” for the likes of Boeing, according to Jason Gurksy, an aerospace-industry analyst at Citigroup.

Even Canada’s Bombardier, which has a good record of safety and quality for the smaller aircraft that it makes, has struggled to break into this lucrative market. Fewer than 250 of its much-delayed CSeries planes have been ordered. By contrast, Boeing has already delivered almost 5,600 of the 737 and has orders for a further 4,200. It emerged recently that Bombardier had tried unsuccessfully to sell a stake in the project to Airbus. On October 29th Bombardier announced that the provincial government of Quebec, where the firm is based, would pay $1 billion for a stake of 49.5% in the CSeries, whose development has so far cost Bombardier $5.4 billion.

Incumbents are just as hard to dislodge in the market for smaller “regional” jets (ones with up to around 100 seats), which is dominated by Bombardier and Embraer of Brazil, but which COMAC, UAC’s Sukhoi subsidiary and Mitsubishi of Japan are all trying to break into. COMAC’s regional jet, the ARJ21, had its first test flight in 2008, but because of concerns about cracks in its wings and dodgy wiring it has still not been certified for commercial flights in America. Mitsubishi’s MRJ and Sukhoi’s Superjet were also delayed by technical problems. The Superjet is now in service with a handful of airlines, though orders have been sparse; and the MRJ is expected to make its maiden flight shortly, possibly this month.

Even the giants of the industry find that it is not easy to get an entirely new aircraft design off the ground. The research-and-development costs for Boeing’s newest aircraft project, the 787 Dreamliner, grew to $28 billion as a result of problems with its supply chain and its electronics. And revenues from Airbus’s newest aircraft, the giant A380, hardly cover its production costs, never mind the capital sunk into its development.* If even the industry’s two dominant firms find it a long, expensive struggle to get a new aircraft design in the sky, no wonder their would-be rivals are having such a hard time.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JayMandan

Air China, China Eastern and China Southern are my first go to airlines flying to the Philippines due to cheaper fare but I hope they dont use this aircraft yet for their international flights... maybe in 5 years, if they have a very good record. great achievement though.


----------



## Beast

Anybody spotted the few foreigners from 3 possible countries that hate the progress of China?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*Tianjin University makes 'lung' for China's C919*
2015-11-04 15:34 | China News Service | Editor:Li Yan

The Comac C919 is the largest commercial airliner designed and built in China since the defunct Shanghai Y-10. The comfort and environment of the cabin is an important part of the C919. Tianjin University has successfully finished the numerical simulation and optimal design of the air distribution system for the C919, making the air in the cabin 20 percent fresher than regular commercial airliners. (CNS photo/Tong Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Syed.Ali.Haider said:


> http://www.economist.com/news/busin...looks-chinas-attempt-break-airbus-and-boeings
> 
> *New aircraft*
> *
> China dreams of breaking the Boeing-Airbus duopoly
> But like Canada and Russia, it is discovering how hard this is *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINCE the 1990s the global market for full-sized commercial airliners has been a duopoly. The market, which by some estimates will be worth $4.6 trillion over the next 20 years, is dominated by Airbus, a European firm, and Boeing, its American competitor.
> 
> In theory, at least, airlines will soon have a wider choice of planes. *On November 2nd COMAC, a Chinese state-owned aircraft manufacturer, revealed its C919 plane (pictured), a competitor to Airbus’s A320 and Boeing’s 737, the two most popular planes in the skies. COMAC says the C919 will have its maiden flight next year—two years later than first scheduled—and will enter service around 2019. *The Chinese are not the only ones who think they can break the duopoly. After several delays, Irkut, part of Russia’s state-owned United Aircraft Corporation (UAC), hopes to launch its MC-21 aircraft, another potential rival to the 737 and A320, into service in 2017.
> 
> Many aviation analysts remain sceptical about whether these rivals, even with generous state backing, will ever put a significant dent in the bulging order books of Airbus and Boeing. Although the Russians and the Chinese may well be good at designing aircraft, they have little experience in creating the hugely complex production systems and supply chains needed to build them to the extremely high standards of reliability and safety that airlines expect. The need to improve their safety record will ensure that they are “not a near-term risk” for the likes of Boeing, according to Jason Gurksy, an aerospace-industry analyst at Citigroup.
> 
> Even Canada’s Bombardier, which has a good record of safety and quality for the smaller aircraft that it makes, has struggled to break into this lucrative market. Fewer than 250 of its much-delayed CSeries planes have been ordered. By contrast, Boeing has already delivered almost 5,600 of the 737 and has orders for a further 4,200. It emerged recently that Bombardier had tried unsuccessfully to sell a stake in the project to Airbus. On October 29th Bombardier announced that the provincial government of Quebec, where the firm is based, would pay $1 billion for a stake of 49.5% in the CSeries, whose development has so far cost Bombardier $5.4 billion.
> 
> Incumbents are just as hard to dislodge in the market for smaller “regional” jets (ones with up to around 100 seats), which is dominated by Bombardier and Embraer of Brazil, but which COMAC, UAC’s Sukhoi subsidiary and Mitsubishi of Japan are all trying to break into. COMAC’s regional jet, the ARJ21, had its first test flight in 2008, but because of concerns about cracks in its wings and dodgy wiring it has still not been certified for commercial flights in America. Mitsubishi’s MRJ and Sukhoi’s Superjet were also delayed by technical problems. The Superjet is now in service with a handful of airlines, though orders have been sparse; and the MRJ is expected to make its maiden flight shortly, possibly this month.
> 
> Even the giants of the industry find that it is not easy to get an entirely new aircraft design off the ground. The research-and-development costs for Boeing’s newest aircraft project, the 787 Dreamliner, grew to $28 billion as a result of problems with its supply chain and its electronics. And revenues from Airbus’s newest aircraft, the giant A380, hardly cover its production costs, never mind the capital sunk into its development.* If even the industry’s two dominant firms find it a long, expensive struggle to get a new aircraft design in the sky, no wonder their would-be rivals are having such a hard time.*



Economist is just such a sourgraped. How can Canada and Russia compare to China? I expect economist to write a better assessment of Comac future. 

Boeing Raises Its Estimate of Chinese Aircraft Demand - WSJ

China will be the biggest aviation market in next 20 years and most of aviation profit will come from China. China domestic airliners and China aviation market are all state controlled. C919 will mostly shoved down the throat into most China airliner even the plane can't work. It will be success no matter what.

Canada despite being a very big country with just a small economy. Russia are no doing better and economy are doing badly. Most Russian will not afford too much air travel.

Comac will definitely enter the aviation top 3 market with capture of estimate lowest world market penetration of at least 20%.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Spring Airlines launches Wuhan-Tokyo service*
Xinhua, February 13, 2016

Chinese budget carrier Spring Airlines on Saturday launched direct flights between Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, and Tokyo of Japan.

The service is operated by a 189-seat Boeing 737-800 owned by the Japanese subsidiary of Spring Airlines every Monday, Wednesday and Saturday, said Wu Jiajie, head of the Wuhan subsidiary of Spring Airlines.

The 3.5-hour trip costs less than 1,000 yuan (152 U.S. dollars), lower than half of full prices offered by other airlines.

As many Chinese traveled to Japan during the Spring Festival, air fares soared to more than 5,000 yuan, according to Spring Tour (Wuhan).

Spring Airlines opened Wuhan-Osaka route in July 2014. The second direct service to Japan will bring convenience to Chinese tourists to Japan, said Wu.

@AndrewJin , @Nihonjin1051

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> *Spring Airlines launches Wuhan-Tokyo service*
> Xinhua, February 13, 2016
> 
> Chinese budget carrier Spring Airlines on Saturday launched direct flights between Wuhan, capital of central China's Hubei Province, and Tokyo of Japan.
> 
> The service is operated by a 189-seat Boeing 737-800 owned by the Japanese subsidiary of Spring Airlines every Monday, Wednesday and Saturday, said Wu Jiajie, head of the Wuhan subsidiary of Spring Airlines.
> 
> The 3.5-hour trip costs less than 1,000 yuan (152 U.S. dollars), lower than half of full prices offered by other airlines.
> 
> As many Chinese traveled to Japan during the Spring Festival, air fares soared to more than 5,000 yuan, according to Spring Tour (Wuhan).
> 
> Spring Airlines opened Wuhan-Osaka route in July 2014. The second direct service to Japan will bring convenience to Chinese tourists to Japan, said Wu.
> 
> @AndrewJin , @Nihonjin1051


That's cheap.
How about the recently opened Wuhan-Dubai and Wuhan-Rome?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a test bench for C919 plane at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)




Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a model of C919 plane demonstrated at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)




Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the engineering simulator for passenger plane C919 at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)




Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows part of an airfoil of C919 on its test bench at the research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)




Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the cockpit of C919 plane demonstrated at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)




Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the cabin layout of C919 plane demonstrated at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)




Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the black boxes, or flight recorders of C919 plane at the plane's research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Daniel808

Mark my Word today.
In the Future, COMAC will be as Big as Boeing and Airbus We know today !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## rott

Daniel808 said:


> Mark my Word today.
> In the Future, COMAC will be as Big as Boeing and Airbus We know today !


I will mark your words

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

Daniel808 said:


> Mark my Word today.
> In the Future, COMAC will be as Big as Boeing and Airbus We know today !



Saved it, brother

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

With this kind of range, C-919 can be an excellent platform for Pakistani carriers for domestic and regional flights, especially to its middle east routes.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a test bench for C919 plane at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a model of C919 plane demonstrated at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the engineering simulator for passenger plane C919 at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows part of an airfoil of C919 on its test bench at the research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the cockpit of C919 plane demonstrated at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the cabin layout of C919 plane demonstrated at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the black boxes, or flight recorders of C919 plane at the plane's research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai, east China. The C919 plane, China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, was developed by the COMAC. C919 has 158 seats, a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers. The C919 plane is scheduled to have its maiden flight in 2016. (Xinhua/Pei Xin)




2016 maiden flight, good progress! COMAC must deliver these product programs on time. Though HSR is still expanding but still far from enough to satisfy future passenger/freight needs!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> 2016 maiden flight, good progress! COMAC must deliver these product programs on time. Though HSR is still expanding but still far from enough to satisfy future passenger/freight needs!



I believe, when the domestic airliner is up and running, China will open more domestic air space for commercial flight. Right now sole focus on HSR makes sense because if air travel booms further, that will benefit foreign manufacturers only.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> I believe, when the domestic airliner is up and running, China will open more domestic air space for commercial flight. Right now sole focus on HSR makes sense because if air travel booms further, that will benefit foreign manufacturers only.




Yep. Before COMAC can deliver more product lines, in big volumes, there is no need to open more air routes. Other than C919, wish ARJ21 can partly support aviation growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

Chinese aviation market alone is so massive, this plane will definitely be successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

Shotgunner51 said:


> Yep. Before COMAC can deliver more product lines, in big volumes, there is no need to open more air routes. Other than C919, wish ARJ21 can partly support aviation growth.
> 
> View attachment 296123



So sleek

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China’s C919 Jet Undergoes Ground Tests ahead of Maiden Flight*
(People's Daily Online) 04:52, April 13, 2016




China’s first domestically developed narrow-body airliner, the C919, underwent a series of ground tests on April 12, ahead of a maiden flight this year.

The world is anticipating to scrutinize the aircraft’s loading capacity, tension resistance, engine power, and many other things, said its developer Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China.

No specific time frame on the examinations is given after the jet is rolled off the assembly line in November. However, the company said that once completed, the C919 will embark on its first test flights with the aim of securing the necessary certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China’s C919 Jet Undergoes Ground Tests ahead of Maiden Flight*
> (People's Daily Online) 04:52, April 13, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China’s first domestically developed narrow-body airliner, the C919, underwent a series of ground tests on April 12, ahead of a maiden flight this year.
> 
> The world is anticipating to scrutinize the aircraft’s loading capacity, tension resistance, engine power, and many other things, said its developer Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China.
> 
> No specific time frame on the examinations is given after the jet is rolled off the assembly line in November. However, the company said that once completed, the C919 will embark on its first test flights with the aim of securing the necessary certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China.


Where is the wall climber? With ground test conducted. I expect it will has it maiden flight in May 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AViet

All the best for this project

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

oprih said:


> Chinese aviation market alone is so massive, this plane will definitely be successful.


Thanks for your support.


----------



## anas_nurhafidz

Will be big!

But need Years to make it, Boeing and airbus already worldwide proven.


----------



## SBUS-CXK

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Will be big!
> 
> But need Years to make it, Boeing and airbus already worldwide proven.


30 years ago, who would have thought of China as the world's second largest economy? Thank you for your support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

anas_nurhafidz said:


> Will be big!
> 
> But need Years to make it, Boeing and airbus already worldwide proven.



Definitely. One needs to be realistic. This is just a start for a long-hauled journey.



Two said:


> 30 years ago, who would have thought of China as the world's second largest economy? Thank you for your support.



Exactly. One needs to have the long historical look at the issue -- many countries that started from a more advantageous position several decades ago cannot even think of having a full-fledged civilian aviation industry.

Success is never an accident, as is failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*The Cradle of C919*




























A C919 airplane test bed in the integration test complex of the Chinese COMAC Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute. Tests of C919, including its design, development, airworthiness and operation, are done here.

Chinese COMAC Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute is where C919, China's first homemade large passenger jet, has been developed since 2008. The jet rolled off the assembly line in Shanghai on November 2, 2015.

The passenger capacity of the twin-engine and single-aisle C919 ranges from 158 in a two-class layout to 168 in all-economy mode and 174 in a high-density arrangement. It has a standard flight range of about 4,075 km, while an extended version is capable of flying 5,555 km without refueling.

The jets will be put through vigorous test flights, focusing on avionics, flight controls, hydraulics and airborne systems. With its maiden voyage scheduled for this year, the C919 is likely to go into commercial service by 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_This is good news for China. I wonder if the market for this plane is 1,000._

---------
*Deliveries of huge aircraft expected soon*
2016-06-03 09:04 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_







The domestically developed Y-20 heavy-lifting transport plane will soon be delivered to buyers, a project manager said on Thursday.

The manager expects that China will need at least 1,000 of the huge aircraft.

"I can't tell you the exact time planned for delivery, but ... it will be carried out very soon," Zhu Qian, head of Aviation Industry Corp of China's Large Aircraft Development Office, said at a technology exhibition in Beijing.

"More than 1,000 Y-20s will be needed," he said, adding that the figure was calculated based on the experience of the United States and Russia. Both countries have used heavy-lifting transport aircraft for years.

Zhu said the military and many civilian sectors will benefit greatly from delivery of the Y-20.

The plane's engines will initially be imported, but it is only a matter of time before the Y-20 is equipped with domestically developed engines, he said.

China will also develop transport jets that are even larger than the Y-20 and comparable to the Lockheed C-5 Galaxy from the United States and the Antonov An-225 Mriya, designed in the former Soviet Union.

Wang Ya'nan, deputy editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said prototypes of the Y-20 have completed all planned tests, and AVIC will begin mass-production.

"Once the Y-20 joins the military, it will enable the Air Force to move closer to its goal of building a strategic air power," he said.

The Y-20, with a crew of three, made its maiden flight in January 2013, making China the third nation after the US and Russia capable of developing strategic transport aircraft.

The plane has a maximum payload of 66 metric tons and a maximum takeoff weight of more than 200 tons, according to military sources. The high payload means it can carry the PLA's heaviest tank, the 58-ton Type-99A2.

According to a technical evaluation in Aerospace Knowledge, the Y-20 when fully fueled and carrying a payload of 51 tons can fly for 5,200 kilometers. This means it can reach everywhere in Europe and Asia, the US state of Alaska, Australia and North Africa.

With its maximum payload, it has a range of 3,700 km, enabling it to fly nonstop from Harbin in Heilongjiang province to Lhasa in the Tibet autonomous region, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*Virgin Australia strikes airline deal with China's HNA Aviation*
By business reporter Michael Janda
Updated Tue at 11:12am







*Virgin Australia has struck a deal with HNA Aviation where the Chinese company will take a 13 per cent stake in the Australian airline.*

HNA's main brand is Hainan Airlines, although it operates a range of budget carriers across China and already has investments in some non-Chinese carriers.

The Chinese company is investing $159 million in Virgin Australia, buying its stake at 30 cents per share, a 7.1 per cent premium to the last trading price of 28 cents a share.

The stock will be freshly issued, diluting existing shareholders and boosting Virgin Australia's capital.

Virgin said HNA is committed to raising that stake to 19.99 per cent and it is supportive of the Australian airline's capital structure review.

One of Virgin Australia's current major shareholders, Air New Zealand, has already indicated its intention to sell down, or exit completely, its stake in Virgin.

Virgin Australia's current major shareholders are Air New Zealand (nearly 26 per cent), Etihad (24.2 per cent), Singapore Airlines (22.75 per cent) and Virgin Group (just under 10 per cent).

*Virgin to fly directly to China; Beijing, Hong Kong possible routes*

The deal is also intended to facilitate direct Virgin Australia flights to China, but the airline's chief executive John Borghetti declined to reveal which cities it is planning to fly to.

"There is a lot of attraction to operating into Beijing, for example, there is also a lot of attraction in operating to Hong Kong, but that's still being worked through," he told reporters in a telephone briefing.

"There are also some secondary cities we're looking at ... wherever the operations are to it will be a significant schedule, it won't be just one or two flights a week."

Mr Borghetti was also coy on how many of the flights would actually be operated by Virgin Australia using its own planes.

"Whether it's all Virgin Australia aircraft or not, let's see how that works out, but it'll be a joint operation and that's what's important."

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

_I think this is a good acquisition to get up to speed with the plane's interior ...
This will be useful when the C919 comes online.
_
--------
Chinese firm acquires Britain-based aircraft cabin interior supplier
Source: Xinhua 2016-06-03 13:35:39

LONDON, June 3 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese aviation company said late Thursday that it had successfully completed the acquisition of AIM Altitude, a Britain-based aircraft cabin interior supplier.

The acquisition by AVIC International, a subsidiary of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), will facilitate research, development and manufacturing of aircraft cabins and interiors in the Chinese market, the company said.

It will also fill the gap in domestic aircraft payloads for AVIC to improve its aviation manufacturing and operation service capabilities.

With this acquisition, AVIC will directly enter the international payload industry, guide domestic industries in international competition, and improve the R&D, certification, designing and manufacturing of cabin payload products for civil aircraft.

In addition, through the opportunities in Boeing and Airbus' cabin payload partnerships with China, AVIC will be able to better serve aviation manufacturers and airlines both at home and abroad.

Lai Weixuan, president of AVIC International, said his company regards Britain as an important destination for future cooperation and overseas investment.

AVIC International hopes the acquisition will be an opportunity to gradually deepen cooperation with its British counterparts, he added.

"We believe the combination of the two businesses has the potential to grow a major presence in cabin interiors market," said Mark Edwards, CEO of AIM Altitude.

AVIC is an aviation-based enterprise capable of providing customers with whole value chain services from R&D to operations and from manufacturing to finance in a number of sectors.

After the acquisition, AIM Altitude will continue its services for customers in Europe, the Middle East, the United States, China and the Asia-Pacific as a wholly owned subsidiary of AVIC International.

AVIC International will use its worldwide business network to help expand the global market for the existing products and services of AIM Altitude and fully support AIM's future sustainable development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Daniel808

ahojunk said:


> _This is good news for China. I wonder if the market for this plane is 1,000._
> 
> ---------
> *Deliveries of huge aircraft expected soon*
> 2016-06-03 09:04 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_
> 
> View attachment 308694
> 
> 
> 
> The domestically developed Y-20 heavy-lifting transport plane will soon be delivered to buyers, a project manager said on Thursday.
> 
> The manager expects that China will need at least 1,000 of the huge aircraft.
> 
> "I can't tell you the exact time planned for delivery, but ... it will be carried out very soon," Zhu Qian, head of Aviation Industry Corp of China's Large Aircraft Development Office, said at a technology exhibition in Beijing.
> 
> "More than 1,000 Y-20s will be needed," he said, adding that the figure was calculated based on the experience of the United States and Russia. Both countries have used heavy-lifting transport aircraft for years.
> 
> Zhu said the military and many civilian sectors will benefit greatly from delivery of the Y-20.
> 
> The plane's engines will initially be imported, but it is only a matter of time before the Y-20 is equipped with domestically developed engines, he said.
> 
> China will also develop transport jets that are even larger than the Y-20 and comparable to the Lockheed C-5 Galaxy from the United States and the Antonov An-225 Mriya, designed in the former Soviet Union.
> 
> Wang Ya'nan, deputy editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said prototypes of the Y-20 have completed all planned tests, and AVIC will begin mass-production.
> 
> "Once the Y-20 joins the military, it will enable the Air Force to move closer to its goal of building a strategic air power," he said.
> 
> The Y-20, with a crew of three, made its maiden flight in January 2013, making China the third nation after the US and Russia capable of developing strategic transport aircraft.
> 
> The plane has a maximum payload of 66 metric tons and a maximum takeoff weight of more than 200 tons, according to military sources. The high payload means it can carry the PLA's heaviest tank, the 58-ton Type-99A2.
> 
> According to a technical evaluation in Aerospace Knowledge, the Y-20 when fully fueled and carrying a payload of 51 tons can fly for 5,200 kilometers. This means it can reach everywhere in Europe and Asia, the US state of Alaska, Australia and North Africa.
> 
> With its maximum payload, it has a range of 3,700 km, enabling it to fly nonstop from Harbin in Heilongjiang province to Lhasa in the Tibet autonomous region, the report said.




With this Hot Chubby Girl, China would easily Conduct a Military Operations Far from their Homeland.
To Help their Allies, in case of Disaster Relief or Against an Aggression from Enemy country. 














This is What I call, *"World Class Military"* 
Nice thread, brother @ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

*China’s Aviation Regulator Backs Plans for Domestic Airlines’ Expansion Overseas*
Manny Salvacion | May 29, 2016 09:55 PM EDT





_Workers stand while waiting to unload cargo from an airplane in Beijing airport. (Photo : Reuters)_

The country’s aviation regulator is set to increase air rights and provide better allocation of international routes in a bid to push domestic airlines to participate in the global market, according to a Reuters report.

A document released by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) on its website on Wednesday, May 27, said that despite several difficulties that include lack of safety resources and poor development, China wants to become a "strong civil aviation nation" by 2020.

The report said that the demand for aviation services was driven by the growth in the number of wealthy middle-class citizens in China in recent years, which led to the shortage of airports and qualified pilots.

CAAC plans to set up Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou as international airport hubs, as well as subsidize the development of regional aviation networks in border cities such as Urumqi and Kunming.

The regulator said that to speed up the launching of lower altitude airspace for civilians, China will push for reforms in airspace management and enhance cooperation between civil and military air controllers.

To further enable the general aviation sector to develop, CAAC will encourage the establishment of businesses engaged in private jet business or emergency care as well as simplify procedures to approve airport construction.

Details on the amount of investment or timelines were not mentioned in the 18-page-long document.

China's cabinet said last week that it will be opening up further the country's lower altitude airspace for civilian use, which is expected to boost the growth of the country's struggling aviation industry by making it easier for smaller aircraft like private jets and helicopters to fly.

Earlier this month, CAAC said that the government is set to invest 77 billion yuan ($11.9 billion) this year to build aviation infrastructure. The agency said the plan will focus on airports, which will initially lead to 11 key construction projects and improvement and upgrade of existing 52 aviation-related facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

China's aviation sector continues to fly high
2016-05-19 11:22 | CCTV | Editor: Feng Shuang

While the global aviation sector is showing signs of slower growth, the world's second largest economy here in China is experiencing an aviation boom. China is forecast to overtake the United States as the world's largest passenger market by 2029.

Take-off or landing? The global air passenger market soared 7% in the first quarter - that's the strongest start to a year since 2012.

But there are signs that growth may slow. The International Air Transport Association has warned of turbulence and that the stimulus that air traffic has received from low oil prices and fuel costs is starting to fade.

But so far, the trade body expects the decline in airfares to support passenger growth over the coming months.

The IATA is sticking to its 2016 profit outlook for the global airline industry of 36.3 billion US dollars. That's up from around 33 billion US dollars last year.

That's a net profit margin of 5.1%. And around 3.8 billion passengers are expected to travel in 2016 worldwide.

"I am traveling to Changsha today. The travel style of today, the domestic and international tourism are all contributing to this growth," said Li Hongjun, flight passenger.

That's why China's largest privately owned carrier Hainan Airlines is broadening its global reach and adding more international routes.

Despite headwinds, the 200-member association also forecasts that China will overtake the US as the world's largest passenger market by 2029, and that by 2034, China will account for 1.2 billion passengers worldwide.

Easier visa procedures will also boost the growth.

China's aviation boom has also been driving a frenzy in airport construction.

This is the terminal 3 at Beijing Capital Airport – the second-busiest airport in the world in terms of passenger traffic after Atlanta. Soon there will be the new Beijing International Airport Terminal 1 - designed by the late star architect Zaha Hadid.

The new facility will serve 125,000 passengers each day and become the world's largest. It is due for completion in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_I think most of the new are small airports in the regional areas. This will be a boon to tourism and development in these previously remote rural areas._

------
*China to Build 500 More Airports by 2020*
Vittorio Hernandez | May 18, 2016 11:00 AM EDT

In anticipation of the soaring growth of China’s aviation industry, the government plans to build 500 more airports across the country by 2020.

The construction is expected to create a market valued at more than $153 billion for China’s general aviation industry, reported the Economic Times. The guidelines made by the central cabinet said the new gateways would be in major agricultural and forest regions and in more than half of the five scenic tourist spots in the next four years.

Along with the rise in airports is the number of aircraft to over 5,000 within the same year. It includes private planes and choppers. With the boost in number of aircraft and gateways, total yearly flying time is expected to rise to 2 million hours.

As of December 2015, China has about 300 airports, 281 enterprises and 1,874 aircraft. For the same period, total flying time reached 732,000 hours.

The building of new airports is part of a $723.8 billion spending plan over the next three years to boost China’s infrastructure, including new railways, highways, waterways and urban rail transits. Of the 303 infrastructure projects, 131 would begin this 2016, 92 in 2017 and 80 in 2018.

The rise in number of airports and aircraft should also be accompanied by training of 500,000 civil pilots to meet market demands by 2035, reported GB Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_The heavy rain is causing havoc in Taiwan's Taoyuan International Airport._

-------------------
*Ministry to implement precautionary measures at airport ahead of rain*
CNA, June 5, 2016, 12:22 am TWN

TAIPEI--Premier Lin Chuan (林全) has directed the Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) to post senior officials at Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport in anticipation of heavy rain in the coming days, the Cabinet said in a statement Saturday.

Lin asked the MOTC to speed up the flood cleanup process and resume the airport's operations to normal levels as soon as possible, according to the statement.

With more rain expected over the next few days, the relevant authorities must take proper precautions to reduce its possible impact on airport operations, he said.

The premier issued the directive after the Central Weather Bureau forecast that a weather front will bring rain to Northern Taiwan from late Sunday. The rain is expected to continue until Monday, according to the bureau.

On Thursday, a thunderstorm led to severe flooding and power outages, leaving the airport, mainly Terminal 2, in a state of chaos.

As of Saturday evening, the electricity supply had still not been fully restored at the terminal.

Deputy transportation ministers Wang Kwo-tsai (王國材) and Wu Men-feng (吳盟分) visited the airport that day to inspect the progress of the cleanup operation and instructed the airport to complete various flood prevention measures by the end of the day.

Wang said he would stay at the airport Sunday and Monday to supervise the work.

He also said the ministry has prepared 2,000 sandbags and has borrowed four pumps from the Taoyuan City Government for use by the airport.

Also Saturday, Taoyuan International Airport Corp. announced a new round-the-clock phone line (03-273-1999) to handle complaints from passengers affected by the June 2 flooding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Beijing's new airport to become world's largest*

Beijing's new airport, planned for the city's Daxing District, will be completed by 2040, reported by the Beijing times on Thursday.

The new airport was designed by Iraq-born British architect Zaha Hadid, who used a streamlined design to provide the new airport with vitality.

"The new airport will experience two phases of construction and will have an annual throughput capacity of 100 million passengers by 2040, becoming the world's largest airport," said Wang Baoling, Deputy Director of Beijing SIA City Holdings Co. Ltd., at the China Design Festival in Beijing.

Wang also said *the airport will be officially put into operation in 2019 with 4 runways, capable of handling 45 million passengers annually*. Meanwhile, *follow-up constructions will continue, and the airport is set to expand its annual capacity to handle 72 million passengers and 2 million tons of freights by 2025*. *By 2040, another two new runways will be completed, which will promote the airport's capacity to deal with an annual passenger flow of 100 million and freight capacity of 4 million tons.*

Currently, Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport is the world's busiest airport with a total of 95 million passengers in 2014 followed by Beijing with 83.7 million. If passenger capacity at Atlanta airport remains unchanged, Beijing's new airport will become the world's largest by 2040.

The new airport in Beijing is designed to resemble a phoenix, which echoes the dragon shape of Beijing Capital International Airport.

Moreover, the phoenix shape will also bring great convenience to passengers as baggage arrival time will only take 13 minutes, and passengers will need only 8 minutes to walk from the Customs to the boarding gates.

The Guardian has ranked the new structure at the top in a report called "Megastructures: Seven Wonders of the Modern World Near Completion."

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_22485358.htm

PS In addition to 6 runways for civilian use, the airport will also have one runway for the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*Construction of new airport takes off in Chengdu*

2016-05-30 10:10





Chengdu Tianfu International Airport starts construction on Friday in Lujia township, Jianyang, Chengdu, Sichuan province. [Photo by Peng Chao/chinadaily.com.cn]

Construction of *Chengdu Tianfu International Airport*, a new airport in Chengdu, capital of Sichuan province, began on Friday in Lujia township, 50 kilometers southeast of downtown Chengdu.

With total investment of 71.86 billion yuan ($11.7 billion), it is expected to be completed in 2019 and start operating in 2020, according to Pan Gangjun, general manager of Sichuan Province Airport Group Co Ltd.

He said during the first phase *three runways* will be built, with annual capacity to handle 320,000 flights, 40 million passengers and 700,000 metric tons of cargo by 2025.

*The long-term target for the airport is to have six runways*, with annual capacity to handle 90 million passengers and 2 million metric tons of cargo, he said.

Wang Dongming, party chief of Sichuan province, said Chengdu is the third city on Chinese mainland to have a second international airport, after Beijing and Shanghai.

“The new airport will provide Sichuan with an express entry to integrate into the world economy, and enables the province to strengthen its strategic status in the country’s economic development and opening up to the world,” he said.

Zhang Xicheng, assistant to the general manager of the Sichuan Province Airport Group Co Ltd, said the new airport would serve international passenger routes and most of the international cargo routes, while the *Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport* would handle domestic flights and some of the international cargo routes.

Liu Yi, deputy chief architect of China Southwest Architectural Design and Research Institute Co Ltd, designer of the Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, said the new airport will be connected to a highly advanced land transportation system, including highways, subways and high-speed rail, which will easily transfer passengers and cargo to destinations around Chengdu and the neighboring cities.

The subway that will connect the new airport with the downtown will travels as fast as 140 km/h, with a one-way trip taking only 30 minutes, he said.

Chengdu has seen sharp increase in air traffic in recent years.

The Shuangliu airport is the fourth busiest airport on Chinese mainland. It handled 42 million passengers in 2015, an increase of 12.1 percent year-on-year, according to statistics released by Civil Aviation Administration of China.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2...t_25527716.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

_To cater with air traffic increase, more airports are being built._

----------
*China's airport traffic up 10% in 2015*
Source: Xinhua | May 30, 2016, Monday |



ONLINE EDITION

Passenger numbers at China's airports hit 915 million in 2015, up 10 percent year on year, the civil aviation authority announced.

Passenger traffic at airports in Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou accounted for 27.3 percent of all airport traffic, according to a report released by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), posted on its website on Monday.

There were 26 airports with annual passenger numbers exceeding 10 million, up from 24 in 2014, accounting for 77.9 percent of all airport traffic, said the report.

China had 210 airports at the end of 2015, eight more than the previous year.

Total cargo volume at those airports rose 3.9 percent year on year to 14.09 million tons, it said.

The country has 51 airports with annual cargo throughput exceeding 10,000 tons. Airport cargo traffic at those airports accounted for 98.4 percent of the country's total in 2015, according to the report.

China will channel 77 billion yuan (US$11.7 billion) in 2016 to support the construction of civil aviation infrastructure, particularly airports, CAAC announced on May 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_The heavy rain storm is causing flooding and grief to transportation in the Pearl River Delta region._

-------
Rainstorm creates havoc for Pearl Delta airports
PUBLISHED : Sunday, 05 June, 2016, 2:34am
UPDATED : Sunday, 05 June, 2016, 2:34am
Vivian Lin

*More than 100 flights departing from and arriving at Guangzhou and Shenzhen were cancelled and almost all others delayed in Saturday’s storm*.

China Southern Airlines alone had cancelled 84 scheduled flights as of 3:30pm, of which 60 originated from Guangzhou and the other from Shenzhen, the news portal Southcn.com reported.

The Hong Kong Observatory issued the thunderstorm warning at 4pm. Several China Eastern Airlines flights bound for Guangzhou Baiyun Airport were delayed for up to six hours.

Almost all scheduled landings at Shenzhen Baoan International Airport were delayed, although airlines by early evening still had not updated scheduling and contingency plans for passengers.

A number of passengers took to Weibo to express their dissatisfaction at the delays, posting angry remarks along with photos of themselves waiting at the airport.

One frustrated blogger on Weibo wrote: “13:50 flight delayed until 14:40, then 16:00, then 17:00, then 18:00 and again until 19:45,” tagging China Southern Airlines’ Weibo account in the complaint.

Another Weibo user posted about his relief at being able to reschedule his cancelled flight for later at night.

Southcn.com reported that China Southern Airlines had assisted passengers with ticket refunds for their cancelled flights.

None of the afflicted airlines including Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines carried the news on their own websites.

On Friday, China Southern Airlines also suffered significant schedule setbacks due to the stormy weather in other parts of the country, with 31 flight cancellations and delays of one hour or more, according to the _Information Times._

Several other regions in China have also suffered downpours and flooding over the past week, including Jiangxi (江西), Hubei (湖北) and Anhui (安徽), China National Radio reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chengdu Airlines to Operate First ARJ21 Commercial Flight on June 28 - Source*
_China Aviation Daily | Jun. 06, 2016_

_China's homegrown regional jet, ARJ21-700, is set to make its first commercial flight from Chengdu to Shanghai Hongqiao on June 28, two month later than planned._

Chengdu Airlines, the launch customer of ARJ21 regional jet, planned to ferry passengers from its home base in Southwest China to commercial hub Shanghai on Feb. 28, but has yet to do so.

According to a source familiar with the matter, Chengdu Airlines will operate the very first ARJ21 revenue flight on June 28.

Flight EU6679 is scheduled to depart from Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport at 9:10 a.m. and land at Shanghai Hongqiao International Airportat 11:50 a.m.; with the return flight EU6680 leaving Shanghai at 1:10 p.m. and reach Chengdu at 4:25 p.m.

As the launch customer of the ARJ21, the Chengdu-based carrier received the first of 30 ARJ21-700 aircraft, Registration B-3321, from Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) on November 29, 2015.

Chengdu Airlines plans to fly them on regional routes between Chengdu and Shenzhen in Guangdong Province, Nanjing in Jiangsu Province as well as other central and western Chinese cities.

The airline, however, has not started selling tickets for the maiden flight. The schedule is still subject to change.

http://www.chinaaviationdaily.com/news/52/52868.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> _The heavy rain is causing havoc in Taiwan's Taoyuan International Airport._
> 
> -------------------
> *Ministry to implement precautionary measures at airport ahead of rain*
> CNA, June 5, 2016, 12:22 am TWN
> 
> TAIPEI--Premier Lin Chuan (林全) has directed the Ministry of Transportation and Communications (MOTC) to post senior officials at Taiwan Taoyuan International Airport in anticipation of heavy rain in the coming days, the Cabinet said in a statement Saturday.
> 
> Lin asked the MOTC to speed up the flood cleanup process and resume the airport's operations to normal levels as soon as possible, according to the statement.
> 
> With more rain expected over the next few days, the relevant authorities must take proper precautions to reduce its possible impact on airport operations, he said.
> 
> The premier issued the directive after the Central Weather Bureau forecast that a weather front will bring rain to Northern Taiwan from late Sunday. The rain is expected to continue until Monday, according to the bureau.
> 
> On Thursday, a thunderstorm led to severe flooding and power outages, leaving the airport, mainly Terminal 2, in a state of chaos.
> 
> As of Saturday evening, the electricity supply had still not been fully restored at the terminal.
> 
> Deputy transportation ministers Wang Kwo-tsai (王國材) and Wu Men-feng (吳盟分) visited the airport that day to inspect the progress of the cleanup operation and instructed the airport to complete various flood prevention measures by the end of the day.
> 
> Wang said he would stay at the airport Sunday and Monday to supervise the work.
> 
> He also said the ministry has prepared 2,000 sandbags and has borrowed four pumps from the Taoyuan City Government for use by the airport.
> 
> Also Saturday, Taoyuan International Airport Corp. announced a new round-the-clock phone line (03-273-1999) to handle complaints from passengers affected by the June 2 flooding.



Two days ago crazy rain; many flights had to be postponed at Taoyuan. It is all back to normal now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiqiu

According to this airline document ARJ21 will start commercial flight at Chengdu - Shanghai route on 28 June 3 times a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## ahojunk

Call the air ambulance: Medical helicopters tipped for future China boom
SINGAPORE/BEIJING | BY SIVA GOVINDASAMY AND FANG YAN
Markets | Wed Jun 8, 2016 6:41am EDT Related: WORLD, CHINA







As China opens up its low-level airspace to civilian aircraft, the global aviation industry is laying the groundwork for a boom beyond private business jets and pilot training schools - with the purchase of fleets of air ambulance helicopters.

The freeing up of airways previously reserved for military use is a huge opportunity for Norbert Ducrot, head of Airbus Group's helicopters unit in China. Ducrot says there could be enough demand for more than 3,000 emergency medical choppers in China - up from as few as about 20 now in service.

While the United States already has more than 1,500 air ambulance helicopters, China's fleet is minimal because of the civilian airspace curbs. In a country where the World Health Organisation has estimated more than 250,000 annual road traffic deaths, air evacuations from both clogged Chinese city streets and remote rural areas could speed medical care and save lives.

The change proposed by China's State Council is set to ultimately raise the ceiling on airspace for general aviation to 3,000 meters from 1,000 meters. That would radically multiply both the heights and the routes air ambulances could use, a boon for pioneers like Qian Siwei's China Air Medical Service Ltd.

"Emergency air medical services have a great growth potential in China because our target customer is the general public, not just the privileged," Qian, a gynecologist by training, told Reuters. While the going rate for a helicopter evacuation is around 30,000 yuan ($4,565) per hour, companies like Qian's offer discount schemes that can cut costs by as much as 50 percent in some cases.

Based in the province of western Shaanxi, China Air Medical has a fleet of four helicopters and two business jets, operating with the backing of local authorities. Qian claimed his service has proved so popular that three other provinces have invited Chen Air Medical Service to set up similar operations.

China Air Medical is just one of a raft of operators across a broader aviation sector that Beijing is seeking to develop into a thriving home-grown industry. State-owned aircraft maker AVIC, which also supplies helicopters, is another.

But the liberalization is also enticing Western firms like Airbus and U.S. aircraft maker Textron Inc, keen to target what they see as a major growth opportunity.


*HELIPADS 'COMPLICATED'*

For Airbus executive Ducrot, the arithmetic is simple. He expects to sell 60 helicopters to China this year - for prices he declined to disclose - and for the country to buy up to 300 helicopters annually by 2025 as its economic growth still outpaces developed markets and liberalization kicks in.

"By 2025, China will become the most important helicopter market in the world," said Ducrot.

While some local authorities are enthusiastic, as in Qian's case, and some modern hospitals may be able to accommodate helipads, China's healthcare sector is already creaking and ageing hospital infrastructure may act as a brake on air ambulance growth.

At the Sichuan Provincial People's Hospital in the city of Chengdu, southwestern China, engineer Liu Xiaoxi, said that when the facility was under construction in the 1980s, a helipad was considered, but rejected as being "too complicated".

"It's difficult to add things on to the building, especially as tall towers have sprung up on all four sides," said Liu. While some hospitals would be able to add them, he said, "If you want to add a helipad on top of a building then you have to design that in early on in terms of the various beams and supports."

Still Beijing is ploughing ahead with reforms, despite uncertainty on issues like healthcare infrastructure, helipad construction and how Beijing will regulate a low-level civil aviation business.


*GROWTH WARNING*

China could have 2,000 general aviation airports by 2030 if the country opens the sector up to private investment, says Francis Chao, publisher of monthly publication China Civil Aviation Report and a contractor with the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration on U.S.-China aviation exchanges.

That compares with a projection by China's State Council of 500 airports by 2020.

But Chao warned growth could be restricted "without further relaxation on flight permits, availability of chartering and fuel supply, more and accessible airfield and flight services".

Apart from emergency medical services, companies like Airbus and Textron unit Bell Helicopters - which declined to comment for this story - are targeting sales in the rapidly growing domestic tourism market, fire-fighting and police services, and by companies that need to patrol pipelines and power lines.

For example, Airbus agreed to set up a final assembly line in China for its H135 helicopters last October, though it has yet to announce a location for the new facility. It's also investing in support services like sales offices, maintenance hubs and a training center for pilots - the latter being in short supply across the country.


(Reporting by Siva Govindasamy in SINGAPORE and Fang Yan in BEIJING; Additional reporting by SHANGHAI newsroom; Editing by Kenneth Maxwell)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*PICTURE: Chengdu Airlines works to enter ARJ21 into service*

*




*



*Chengdu Airlines plans to launch its first ARJ21-700 commercial passenger service on 28 June*, seven months after taking delivery of the aircraft.

The ARJ21 launch customer tells Flightglobal that since it received the jet, it has been conducting flight tests according to requirements by the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

The plan is to deploy the regional jet on the Chengdu-Shanghai Hongqiao route for its first commercial service. The airline adds, however, that the launch date is still subject to changes.

*The aircraft, registered B-3321, has meanwhile successfully completed route verification flights between Chengdu Shuangliu International airport and Shanghai Hongqiao International airport, says Comac.*

Chengdu Airlines says it is scheduled to take delivery of two more ARJ21s this year. The airline was originally targeting to launch commercial services with the aircraft this February and has been preparing for several years for the integration of the new type to its all-Airbus fleet.

*It plans to first enter the ARJ21 into service on short flights to established domestic airports such as Beijing, Xian, Wuhan, Shenzhen and Shanghai, to ensure it can handle safe and reliable operations, as well as to build customer awareness of the indigenous aircraft.*

Flightglobal’s Fleets Analyzer database lists Chengdu Airlines as operating a fleet of 18 A320s and three A319s. It has a further 29 ARJ21s on order.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...du-airlines-works-to-enter-arj21-into-426166/






Congrats for China's Growing Aviation Industry

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

ahojunk said:


> Call the air ambulance: Medical helicopters tipped for future China boom
> SINGAPORE/BEIJING | BY SIVA GOVINDASAMY AND FANG YAN
> Markets | Wed Jun 8, 2016 6:41am EDT Related: WORLD, CHINA
> 
> View attachment 309529
> 
> 
> 
> As China opens up its low-level airspace to civilian aircraft, the global aviation industry is laying the groundwork for a boom beyond private business jets and pilot training schools - with the purchase of fleets of air ambulance helicopters.
> 
> The freeing up of airways previously reserved for military use is a huge opportunity for Norbert Ducrot, head of Airbus Group's helicopters unit in China. Ducrot says there could be enough demand for more than 3,000 emergency medical choppers in China - up from as few as about 20 now in service.
> 
> While the United States already has more than 1,500 air ambulance helicopters, China's fleet is minimal because of the civilian airspace curbs. In a country where the World Health Organisation has estimated more than 250,000 annual road traffic deaths, air evacuations from both clogged Chinese city streets and remote rural areas could speed medical care and save lives.
> 
> The change proposed by China's State Council is set to ultimately raise the ceiling on airspace for general aviation to 3,000 meters from 1,000 meters. That would radically multiply both the heights and the routes air ambulances could use, a boon for pioneers like Qian Siwei's China Air Medical Service Ltd.
> 
> "Emergency air medical services have a great growth potential in China because our target customer is the general public, not just the privileged," Qian, a gynecologist by training, told Reuters. While the going rate for a helicopter evacuation is around 30,000 yuan ($4,565) per hour, companies like Qian's offer discount schemes that can cut costs by as much as 50 percent in some cases.
> 
> Based in the province of western Shaanxi, China Air Medical has a fleet of four helicopters and two business jets, operating with the backing of local authorities. Qian claimed his service has proved so popular that three other provinces have invited Chen Air Medical Service to set up similar operations.
> 
> China Air Medical is just one of a raft of operators across a broader aviation sector that Beijing is seeking to develop into a thriving home-grown industry. State-owned aircraft maker AVIC, which also supplies helicopters, is another.
> 
> But the liberalization is also enticing Western firms like Airbus and U.S. aircraft maker Textron Inc, keen to target what they see as a major growth opportunity.
> 
> 
> *HELIPADS 'COMPLICATED'*
> 
> For Airbus executive Ducrot, the arithmetic is simple. He expects to sell 60 helicopters to China this year - for prices he declined to disclose - and for the country to buy up to 300 helicopters annually by 2025 as its economic growth still outpaces developed markets and liberalization kicks in.
> 
> "By 2025, China will become the most important helicopter market in the world," said Ducrot.
> 
> While some local authorities are enthusiastic, as in Qian's case, and some modern hospitals may be able to accommodate helipads, China's healthcare sector is already creaking and ageing hospital infrastructure may act as a brake on air ambulance growth.
> 
> At the Sichuan Provincial People's Hospital in the city of Chengdu, southwestern China, engineer Liu Xiaoxi, said that when the facility was under construction in the 1980s, a helipad was considered, but rejected as being "too complicated".
> 
> "It's difficult to add things on to the building, especially as tall towers have sprung up on all four sides," said Liu. While some hospitals would be able to add them, he said, "If you want to add a helipad on top of a building then you have to design that in early on in terms of the various beams and supports."
> 
> Still Beijing is ploughing ahead with reforms, despite uncertainty on issues like healthcare infrastructure, helipad construction and how Beijing will regulate a low-level civil aviation business.
> 
> 
> *GROWTH WARNING*
> 
> China could have 2,000 general aviation airports by 2030 if the country opens the sector up to private investment, says Francis Chao, publisher of monthly publication China Civil Aviation Report and a contractor with the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration on U.S.-China aviation exchanges.
> 
> That compares with a projection by China's State Council of 500 airports by 2020.
> 
> But Chao warned growth could be restricted "without further relaxation on flight permits, availability of chartering and fuel supply, more and accessible airfield and flight services".
> 
> Apart from emergency medical services, companies like Airbus and Textron unit Bell Helicopters - which declined to comment for this story - are targeting sales in the rapidly growing domestic tourism market, fire-fighting and police services, and by companies that need to patrol pipelines and power lines.
> 
> For example, Airbus agreed to set up a final assembly line in China for its H135 helicopters last October, though it has yet to announce a location for the new facility. It's also investing in support services like sales offices, maintenance hubs and a training center for pilots - the latter being in short supply across the country.
> 
> 
> (Reporting by Siva Govindasamy in SINGAPORE and Fang Yan in BEIJING; Additional reporting by SHANGHAI newsroom; Editing by Kenneth Maxwell)



Does China produce domestic civilian helicopters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_Aha, the OBOR, we are also talking the air silk route now ...._

--------
*Hainan Airlines launches direct flight between Beijing, Manchester*
(Xinhua) 09:02, June 12, 2016






MANCHESTER, June 11, 2016 (Xinhua) -- An aircraft of Hainan Airlines touches down in Manchester airport, Britain, June 10, 2016. Hainan Airlines launched direct flight between Beijing and Manchester on Friday. It is the only non-stop flight to Beijing outside of London. (Xinhua)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_A press release from Hainan Airlines....

--------_
*Hainan Airlines Inaugurates Direct Air Service From Beijing to Manchester*
- Opening a new "Silk Road" in the air, bringing China closer to Britain

Jun 10, 2016, 13:00 ET from Hainan Airlines Co., LTD

MANCHESTER, England, June 10, 2016 /PRNewswire/ -- On June 10, 2016, a Hainan Airlines' Airbus A330 took off from Beijing Capital International Airport and landed at the Manchester Airport after a more than 10-hour flight. China-based Hainan Airlines today formally opened a direct air route between Beijing and Manchester, further improving the airline's intercontinental route network in Europe and offering more choices to international travelers.

*Creating a new Silk Road in the air together, and opening a new chapter in Sino-UK cooperation*
_




Manchester Airport CEO Charlie Cornish and Hainan Airlines President Xie Haoming exchange gifts.
_
To welcome its first passengers on the flight to Manchester, Hainan Airlines had the words "Hai! Manchester" painted on the side of the aircraft in celebration of the maiden journey. In addition, Hainan Airlines flight attendants prepared limited-edition postcards and British-themed gift sets for each passenger. The exciting range of maiden voyage activities highlight Hainan Airlines as an international, exclusive air service brand. 

At 6:05 am local time in Britain, following the touchdown of the aircraft at Manchester Airport, Hainan Airlines held a brief welcoming ceremony in the arrivals area. Chinese Consul General in Manchester Li Yongsheng, Manchester Airport CEO Charlie Cornish and Hainan Airlines President Xie Haoming attended the event where they each delivered speeches. British and local Manchester government officials, representatives from leading local firms and commercial associations, Hainan Airlines' local key customers and supportive media outlets gathered at the airport to witness the important moment of the successful maiden voyage from Beijing to Manchester together with Hainan Airlines.

On the afternoon of the same day, Hainan Airlines was invited to visit the National Football Museum together with local government officials, representatives from local commercial associations and key companies as well as news media outlets fromChina, the UK and other countries, providing an opportunity to experience the definitive football culture that the city ofManchester is known for.

A factor heightening the importance and the likely success of the newly-launched air route is the extension of the visa term for Chinese nationals visiting the UK from six months to two years, a relaxation in visa regulations that was announced earlier this year. The UK government is also planning to launch a ten-year multiple entry visa program, providing more accessibility to the country for Chinese visitors. The opening of the air route between Beijing and Manchester is expected to entice more investors from China to invest in northern England and make it more convenient for business executives and travelers travelling betweenChina and Britain as well as between China and Europe generally.

*Opening a new air route in support of the "One Belt One Road" policy, and responding to the Chinese government's national development strategy*

Hainan Airlines' air route between Beijing and Manchester enables the first direct air service between the two big cities. The addition of the route at this time is also in response to and in support of the "One Belt, One Road" initiative, the program rolled out by Chinese President Xi Jinping, to rebuild a modern equivalent of the ancient silk route that joined China to Europe in ancient times, as well as the Northern Powerhouse program, the UK government's program to boost economic growth in the north of England. The direct route creates not only an air traffic bridge between the two cities but also a new Silk Road in the air.

2016 is the starting year of China's 13th Five-Year Plan period and also the year when China and countries along the route spelled out by the "One Belt, One Road" policy are expected to engage in efforts to promote the initiative. As the expectations behind the initiative are constantly evolving and bilateral exchanges are being further enhanced, Hainan Airlines plans to continue expanding its intercontinental network of routes in Europe and America in alignment with the initiative, while tapping into emerging markets such as Latin America and Africa. In addition, the airline will continue to play a key role as the signature representative of Eastern culture and become a cultural pioneer in the "One Belt, One Road" initiative.

*Hainan Airlines provides travelers with the Beauty of the Orient in tandem with a world-class experience through its network of international routes*

In 2016, Hainan Airlines opened several international routes, including Changsha-Los Angeles, Beijing-Tel Aviv and Beijing-Manchester. The new Beijing-Calgary route is scheduled to be launched later this month. Contributions from the international side of the business to the company's revenue stream are growing year by year as Hainan Airlines expands rapidly in global markets. Hainan Airlines currently operates several intercontinental routes. With its comprehensive domestic network and partnerships with local airlines in the UK, the company will provide passengers travelling between China and the UK with more destination and route choices.

The airline has created its distinct Eastern hospitality by combining Chinese cultural aesthetics with its unique approach to an Oriental-style service. In addition, the company has built a new international brand image with its "Oriental Beauty" concept in a move to provide an enhanced level of services. Hainan Airlines has been named as a SKYTRAX five-star airline for five consecutive years. It is one of the world's seven SKYTRAX five-star airlines and the only SKYTRAX member from mainland China. The airline has been widely recognized by Chinese and international travelers for the quality of its services.

As the ancient Chinese saying explains, "A chance encounter can lead to a cherished experience in return", Hainan Airlines can take you from the Beauty of the Orient and deliver you into a quintessentially British experience.

HNA Beijing-Manchester Flight Schedule (Note: All takeoff and landing times are local time):






*About Hainan Airlines*

Hainan Airlines Co., Ltd., founded in January 1993, is committed to providing passengers with comprehensive and seamless air travel services as one of the world's seven SKYTRAX five-star airlines and the only SKYTRAX member from mainland China.

Hainan Airlines has a young luxury fleet mainly composed of Boeing 737s, 787s and Airbus 330s configured for both passenger and cargo flights, providing passengers with premium first class in which each seat is surrounded by dividers assuring the passenger full privacy as well as a newly upgraded spacious and comfortable business class. The airline has, to date, launched over 700 inbound and outbound routes connecting passengers to more than 100 cities around the world, with comprehensive coverage across China and extending into Asia, Europe and North America.

For more information, please visit Hainan Airlines' official global website www.hnair.com.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China Signs $790M Deal for 100 Airbus H135 Helicopters*
by Mark Huber 
- June 13, 2016, 12:54 PM





_A Chinese consortium has placed an order for 100 Airbus Helicopters to be assembled in Qingdao, Shandong Province, beginning in 2018. The deal is worth approximately $790 million. (Photo: Airbus Helicopters)_

A Chinese consortium today finalized a $790 million, 10-year contract for 100 Airbus H135 light twins to be assembled in Qingdao, Shandong Province beginning in 2018. The consortium is composed of China Aviation Supplies Holding Company (CAS), Qingdao United General Aviation Industrial Development Company (Qingdao United) and CITIC Offshore Helicopter Co. Ltd (COHC). A letter of intent for the deal was announced last year.

The agreement was signed today in Beijing's Great Hall of People, in the presence of Chinese Premier Li Keqiang and German Chancellor Angela Merkel. The H135 has gained popularity in China in recent years, performing various parapublic, corporate and tourism missions. Worldwide, nearly 1,200 H135s are in service and the fleet has logged more than three million flight hours.

“With the further opening up of the Chinese skies and the increasing growth in the civil and parapublic segments, China is gearing up to be the biggest market for helicopters in years to come,” said Norbert Ducrot, head of Airbus Helicopters China and North Asia region. The company forecasts a demand for sales of up to 600 light-twin helicopters in China over the next 20 years.


---------
*Airbus Helicopters to build H135 in China*
14 Jun 2016





_Airbus will build a final assembly line in China for the H135 light-twin._

Airbus Helicopters will build a final assembly line for its H135 light-twin in China, after a Chinese consortium ordered 100 of the type in a deal worth around A$1 billion.

A consortium made up of China Aviation Supplies Holding Company (CAS), Qingdao United General Aviation Industrial Development Company (Qingdao United) and CITIC Offshore Helicopter Co. Ltd (COHC) confirmed the order first mooted in a letter of intent last year. The group formed an industrial partnership to launch a H135 final assembly line in the Yellow Sea port city of Qingdao, in Shandong province on the east coast.

The H135 has gained popularity in China in recent years, performing various para-public missions such as helicopter emergency medical services (HEMS), law enforcement, firefighting, patrol command, and search and rescue (SAR), as well as corporate missions such as tourism and transportation. The rapid development of offshore wind power generation industry in China also presents a new market segment for helicopter operations.

Airbus Helicopters sees a market for 600 light twin-engine helicopters in China in the next 20 years. To date nearly 1200 H135s have been delivered globally, logging more than three million flight hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's large passenger aircraft to take maiden flight, trillion-dollar industry clusters will take shape*
(People's Daily Online) 15:22, June 14, 2016
​ 





China's first home-made big passenger plane rolled off line​
China's independently developed C919 large passenger jetliner will take its first flight later this year and complete the follow-up technical verifications as early as 2017 before being delivered, Economic Information Daily reports on Tuesday.

The success of the maiden flight indicates that the domestically produced large passenger aircraft C919 has achieved substantive results, which will not only further promote the rapid development of the country's large aircraft industry but also accelerate large domestic aircraft industry clusters to take shape. 

C919, the first China-developed large passenger jetliner, rolled off the assembly line on November 2, 2015 and the test aircraft has completed system debugging and the installation of instrumentation equipment. After the first flight, system tests such as the avionics, flight control and hydraulic checks will be carried out, as well as integrated tests regarding the airborne systems and static tests of the entire aircraft. 

If the first flight and the follow-up work go smoothly, the C919 will complete technical validations and be delivered as soon as 2017. 

China attaches great importance to the aviation industry, represented by large jets and will introduce a number of industry promotion policies. A blueprint on the strategic emerging industries during the 13th Five-year Plan will be issued in the second half of this year. It will focus on the development of medium and short-haul transport aircrafts with 130-200 seats, single channel and high subsonic and long-range transport aircrafts with 250-350 seats and dual channels. 

In addition, advanced turbofan regional aircrafts, turboprop aircrafts, 70-seat turboprop regional aircrafts, as well as unmanned aerial vehicles will also become the focus of development in the next five years. 

AircraftEngine Corp of China, the 12th military industrial group of the country incorporated in Beijing on May 31, has been described as having a special mission. 

Up until now, Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (Comac), the manufacturer of the C919 jetliners, have received a total of 517 orders from 21 customers. It is predicted that by 2030, global demand for 160-seat and single-aisle jetliner will reach about 14,500, among which China is expected to need around 2,650. The Comac says it will sell at least 2,000 C919s and if the price is 50 million US dollars per aircraft, the market size of the C919 will exceed 100 billion U.S. dollars (about 650 billion yuan).

More importantly, with the production and delivery of the C919, the relevant upstream and downstream aviation industry will get rapid development and will accelerate the shape-taking of industrial clusters with a market size on the scale of one trillion dollars.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_The growth of Chinese outbound traveler numbers .... staggering!_

--------
*Much of Chinese travel is for leisure; for international the outlook is exceptionally strong*
Consumers have an increasing thirst for international travel; the low fuel price is enabling service that could not have been sustained a few years ago; and international travel is easier than before.

In 2015 international (non-Macau/Hong Kong/Taiwan) passengers on Chinese airlines reached 42 million – unsurprisingly, a new record. The year 2015 recorded 33% growth, equating to 10.5 million additional passengers compared with 2014. These 10.5 million additional passengers in a single year (2014-2015) are the same number as the 10.5 million additional passengers carried in the three years between 2011 and 2014.

What the market used to add over three years has now been achieved in a single year. The 42 million international passenger figure in 2015 is double the 21 million carried in 2011.






The figures reflect the growing outbound demand of Chinese tourists and Chinese airlines carrying those passengers, partially out of opportunity and partially at government urging to accelerate international growth.

China's three main state-owned airlines are deploying a higher share of their capacity to international markets.






Air China remains the largest Chinese airline for international capacity, but China Southern has grown remarkably quickly.






Total outbound Chinese tourists via all transportation modes and markets (including Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan) have been approximated by the government at 120 million, but under new counting methods not yet disclosed.

2020 is forecast to result in a doubling to 200 million annual outbound Chinese visitors – but what looked impossible five years ago is increasingly looking very conservative.

The concern that airlines, airports and countries should have is now not whether the volume will materialise but how they will capture it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's C919 may make maiden flight in 2016 
*
CRI, June 15, 2016

​

Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a test bench for C919 plane at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai. [Photo/Xinhua]



China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, is to make its maiden flight in the second half of this year, Chinese Flight Test Establishment told Xinhua-affiliated business newspaper Economic Information Daily on Monday.

However the Commercial Aircraft Cooperation of China (COMAC), the maker of C919, told the media later the jet is still being tested, and its maiden flight could be postponed till next year.

C919 is expected to strengthen China's capacity in high-end equipment manufacturing and make the country a real manufacturing power.

Twenty-one foreign and domestic customers have already placed 517 orders for the jet.

According to a report released by COMAC, the potential market of C919 is worth more than 650 billion yuan (US$100 billion).

​
Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows the cabin layout of C919 plane demonstrated at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai. [Photo/Xinhua]

​
Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a test bench for C919 plane at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai. [Photo/Xinhua] 



Photo taken on Feb. 29, 2016 shows a test bench for C919 plane at its research base in Shanghai Aircraft Design And Research Institute of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), in Shanghai. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## S10

I doubt it. My estimate would be mid 2017 at the earliest, and early 2018 at the latest. The jet won't be able to enter commercial operation before 2020.


----------



## greenwood

S10 said:


> I doubt it. My estimate would be mid 2017 at the earliest, and early 2018 at the latest. The jet won't be able to enter commercial operation before 2020.


 
On what evidences your estimate based?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jadesky

the plane looks good.


----------



## TaiShang

greenwood said:


> On what evidences your estimate based?



Article also states that the maiden flight might be postponed to next year; so, 2017 seems the likely date.


----------



## Beast

COMAC is just trying to be cautious, Chinese Flight Test Establishment shall know more than those COMAC businessman since they know nuts about technical stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## S10

greenwood said:


> On what evidences your estimate based?


On COMAC's poor track record


----------



## TaiShang

S10 said:


> On COMAC's poor track record



I think they want to do overdo the safety. This is not unexpected for the first model. I remember Dreamliner also had put off the launch schedule several times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I think they want to do overdo the safety. This is not unexpected for the first model. I remember Dreamliner also had put off the launch schedule several times.



I think it's good to test and test the first passenger jet as much as possible. Some country did very little test of their helicopters that they assembled and the result was catastrophic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

jadesky said:


> the plane looks good.



The Beautiful one 



















Pride of Chinese ! Pride of Asian !

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Beast

Jlaw said:


> I think it's good to test and test the first passenger jet as much as possible. Some country did very little test of their helicopters that they assembled and the result was catastrophic.



It will makes it maiden flight this year. Trust me!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S10

My hope is that CJ1000 engine will be ready by 2020 for installation, then China can have a military version of C919. It's the ideal platform for maritime patrol aircraft, as well as EW spy plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

S10 said:


> My hope is that CJ1000 engine will be ready by 2020 for installation, then China can have a military version of C919. It's the ideal platform for maritime patrol aircraft, as well as EW spy plane.


I CJ1000 is the civilian version for C919. WS-20 if the codename for military version.

If C919 goes military. By 2018, it will be fully militarized and WS-20 is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Chongqing Opens Direct Flight to London
2016-06-26 17:05:33 | Xinhua Web | Editor: Meng Xue





_An undated photo shows a flight of Tianjin Airlines. [File Photo: sohu.com]_

The metropolis of Chongqing in southwest China on Saturday opened its first direct flight to London.

The flight, operated by Tianjin Airlines, will commute between Tianjin, Chongqing and the British capital on Wednesdays and Saturdays, the Chongqing Airport Group said in a statement.

The statement said the flight will strengthen links between London, a global financial center, and Chongqing, a transportation hub in southwest China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

_Congrats to ARJ21 and Chengdu Airlines. _

----------
*China's ARJ21 Ready for First Commercial Flight*
By Lena Ge, China Aviation Daily | Jun. 27, 2016

*Chengdu Airlines is ready to launch its first ARJ21-700 commercial passenger service on Tuesday, June 28, seven months after taking delivery of the aircraft, the ARJ21 launch customer Monday announced in a press conference.*

The Chengdu-based carrier said, the homegrown regional jet ARJ21-700 will take its first commercial flight from Chengdu to Shanghai Hongqiao on Tuesday morning.

The Chengdu-Shanghai Hongqiao service will be offered thrice weekly on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. The inaugural flight EU6679 is scheduled to depart from Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport at 9:10 a.m. and land at Shanghai Hongqiao International Airportat 11:50 a.m.; with the return flight EU6680 leaving Shanghai at 1:10 p.m. and reach Chengdu at 4:25 p.m, according to VariFlight, China's leading flight status service provider.

The inaugural flight will be pilot by Deputy General Manager of Chengdu Airlines Zhang Fang, Deputy Chief Pilot Liu Bo, and Deputy Chief Security Officer Li JIanguo.

As the launch customer of the ARJ21, the Chengdu-based carrier received the first of 30 ARJ21-700 aircraft, Registration B-3321, from Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) on November 29, 2015. The second ARJ21 is expected to be delivered to the airline in August.

Chengdu Airlines plans to fly first five ARJ21s on seven domestic routes from Chengdu to Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Xi'an, Nanjing and Guiyang, to ensure it can handle safe and reliable operations, as well as to build customer awareness of the indigenous aircraft.

The airline also predicted its fleet will be expanded to 52 aircraft by 2018, with annual passenger volume reaching 10.6 million.






_Zhang Fang, Deputy General Manager of Chengdu Airlines will pilot the inaugural ARJ21 commercial flight to Shanghai on June 28._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Some pictures of ARJ-21 maiden flight, China's first self-developed airliner*

If you are in Chengdu, Sichuan there is no escaping from the cute pandas!





Personnel dress as pandas to mark China’s first indigenously designed regional jet ARJ21 starting operation, on June 28, 2016. An ARJ21 jet, flight number EU6679, has departed from Chengdu, southwest China’s Sichuan province, to east China’s Shanghai municipality, on this day. [Photo: Xinhua]






Media shoot videos in the cabin of China’s first indigenously designed regional jet ARJ21 starting operation, on June 28, 2016. [Photo: Xinhua]






A flight attendant dressed as a panda to mark China’s first indigenously designed regional jet ARJ21 starting operation, on June 28, 2016. [Photo: Xinhua]






The ARJ21 jet is set to depart Chengdu, Sichuan province, on June 28, 2016. [Photo: Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*New Chengdu airport on course for 2020*
By Huang Zhiling in Chengdu (China Daily) Updated: 2016-06-17 08:16





Chengdu will have its second international airport in operation by 2020 to become the third city in China to have two airports for commercial flights, after Beijing and Shanghai, if work proceeds on schedule.

Construction started last month and is expected to finish in 2019, according to the airport authority.

Pan Gangjun, general manager of the Sichuan Province Airport Group Co, said three runways will be built. The airport will able to handle 40 million passengers and 700,000 tons of cargo annually by 2025.

The long-term plan is six runways, 90 million passengers and 2 million tons of cargo, Pan said.

Called Chengdu Tianfu International Airport, the new facility is located in Jianyang, about 50 kilometers from downtown Chengdu. The airport is expected to cost nearly 72 billion yuan ($10.9 billion).

According to Pan, it will include international passenger routes and most international cargo routes in the future, while the existing airport, about 16 km from downtown Chengdu, will be limited to domestic flights and some international cargo routes.

The plan to build a second airport for Chengdu was no surprise. The current Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport is the fourth-busiest in China, behind Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

It handled 42 million passengers last year, up 12 percent year-on-year. But industry insiders estimated an annual 62 million passengers would be using the airport by 2020, far exceeding its designed capacity of 50 million.

The expanded capacity with the new airport is also expected to further boost the city's appeal to investors. *The city hosts 271 Fortune 500 companies*, as well as the consulates of 15 countries, the largest number of consulates in western China.

The existing airport's current 87 international routes made it possible for iPads manufactured in Chengdu, two-thirds of world supply, to be transported to different parts of the globe in a timely fashion.

Hou Yongping, vice-president of the Sichuan Provincial Academy of Social Sciences, said that after the new airport opens, cargo flights from Chengdu to Europe, Africa and the Middle East will be "two to three hours" less than those taking off from Beijing, Shanghai and Guangzhou.

Also, as Chengdu has a strong influence on regions in Southwest and Northwest China, "the new airport will facilitate easy access to these regions for the European market", he said.

In 2015, Chengdu was the first subdivision in western China to see annual GDP surpass 1 trillion yuan. In 2015, more than 2.3 million foreign visitors went to Chengdu, up 16 percent over the previous year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

My thoughts on the ARJ-21:

The first test flight was 28 November 2008. There were delays with flight tests and certification.

Even with all these problems and challenges, China kept persevering.

Finally, they delivered the first plane to Chengdu Airlines last year.

This is followed by the maiden flight yesterday.

Being able to develop a commercial airliner is a big achievement.

Now, China has to break into the aircraft market.

Luckily, as China has the market, ARJ-21 now has 302 orders.

With booming Chinese domestic air travel, a much better developed industrial base, financial backing and the political will, the ARJ-21 has quite a good chance to be a success.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Jlaw said:


> Does China produce domestic civilian helicopters?


AC313.



ahojunk said:


> My thoughts on the ARJ-21:
> 
> The first test flight was 28 November 2008. There were delays with flight tests and certification.
> 
> Even with all these problems and challenges, China kept persevering.
> 
> Finally, they delivered the first plane to Chengdu Airlines last year.
> 
> This is followed by the maiden flight yesterday.
> 
> Being able to develop a commercial airliner is a big achievement.
> 
> Now, China has to break into the aircraft market.
> 
> Luckily, as China has the market, ARJ-21 now has 302 orders.
> 
> With booming Chinese domestic air travel, a much better developed industrial base, financial backing and the political will, the ARJ-21 has quite a good chance to be a success.


I believe the WS-13E engine may develop into a civilian version to replace TF-34 for ARJ-21 900 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

A good video on the ARJ-21. Enjoy.

--------
*





China Insight 07/02/2016 First home-grown regional jet ARJ21-700*
CCTV English
Published on 3 Jul 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

_Another video, this time on the C919._

--------





C919
Exclusive: Watch the assembly of China’s ‘big plane’ C919 in 140 seconds!
CCTV News

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_Not directly related to China but if the law goes ahead it will give a big boost to C919.
Sometimes, I wonder how idiotic some politicians are. 
They are behaving as though the entire world is revolving around them.
How does selling Boeing commercial airplanes "*be complicit in weaponizing the Iranian regime*"._

--------
U.S. lawmakers to debate measures to block Boeing aircraft sale to Iran
Washington | by Patricia Zengerle

A U.S. House of Representatives panel will debate legislation on Thursday intended to block Boeing Co's planned sale of dozens of commercial aircraft to Iran, which could also affect other planemakers, including Airbus if they became law.

A Financial Services subcommittee will debate three measures, including one that would prohibit the U.S. Treasury from licensing the sale announced last month. Another would bar the Treasury secretary for authorizing transactions by U.S. financial institutions connected to the export of aircraft.

A third measure would bar the Export-Import Bank from financing involving any entity that does business with Iran or provides financing to another entity to facilitate transactions with Iran.

"I am extremely concerned that by relaxing the rules, the Obama administration has allowed U.S. companies to *be complicit in weaponizing the Iranian regime,"* Representative Bill Huizenga, chairman of the Monetary Policy and Trade Subcommittee, said in a statement on Wednesday.

If the bills became law, they would affect other firms' sales to Iran because virtually all modern jets have more than 10 percent U.S. content, the threshold for requiring export licenses.

A House committee aide said the full financial services committee was likely to approve the bills, but a vote had not yet been scheduled. However, the measures showed the extent of concern by Republicans, who control majorities in both the House and Senate, about the Iran deal and the potential Boeing sale.

Democrats, including President Barack Obama, are expected to oppose the legislation.

While most congressional Democrats backed the Iran deal announced a year ago, every Republican U.S. lawmaker opposed the pact in which the United States and international partners agreed to ease crippling economic sanctions in exchange for Tehran curtailing its nuclear program.

When news of the Boeing deal emerged, several Republicans in Congress worried that it could threaten U.S. national security. Asked about those concerns last month, a Boeing executive noted last month that the Obama administration considered implementation of the nuclear pact "critical" to national security.

A "memorandum of agreement" (MOA) calls for IranAir to buy a total of 80 aircraft from Boeing and lease a further 29 with Boeing's support. Deliveries of the purchased jets are scheduled to start in 2017 and run through 2025.

An Iranian official told Reuters some officials in Tehran are concerned about the legislation, arguing that if such measures become law they could endanger implementation of the nuclear deal by intensifying pressure on Iran President Hassan Rouhani to take a harder line in his dealings with the United States and its allies.

(Reporting by Patricia Zengerle, additional reporting by Parisa Hafezi in Ankara, editing by G Crosse)
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> _Not directly related to China but if the law goes ahead it will give a big boost to C919.
> Sometimes, I wonder how idiotic some politicians are.
> They are behaving as though the entire world is revolving around them.
> How does selling Boeing commercial airplanes "*be complicit in weaponizing the Iranian regime*"._
> 
> --------
> U.S. lawmakers to debate measures to block Boeing aircraft sale to Iran
> Washington | by Patricia Zengerle
> 
> A U.S. House of Representatives panel will debate legislation on Thursday intended to block Boeing Co's planned sale of dozens of commercial aircraft to Iran, which could also affect other planemakers, including Airbus if they became law.
> 
> A Financial Services subcommittee will debate three measures, including one that would prohibit the U.S. Treasury from licensing the sale announced last month. Another would bar the Treasury secretary for authorizing transactions by U.S. financial institutions connected to the export of aircraft.
> 
> A third measure would bar the Export-Import Bank from financing involving any entity that does business with Iran or provides financing to another entity to facilitate transactions with Iran.
> 
> "I am extremely concerned that by relaxing the rules, the Obama administration has allowed U.S. companies to *be complicit in weaponizing the Iranian regime,"* Representative Bill Huizenga, chairman of the Monetary Policy and Trade Subcommittee, said in a statement on Wednesday.
> 
> If the bills became law, they would affect other firms' sales to Iran because virtually all modern jets have more than 10 percent U.S. content, the threshold for requiring export licenses.
> 
> A House committee aide said the full financial services committee was likely to approve the bills, but a vote had not yet been scheduled. However, the measures showed the extent of concern by Republicans, who control majorities in both the House and Senate, about the Iran deal and the potential Boeing sale.
> 
> Democrats, including President Barack Obama, are expected to oppose the legislation.
> 
> While most congressional Democrats backed the Iran deal announced a year ago, every Republican U.S. lawmaker opposed the pact in which the United States and international partners agreed to ease crippling economic sanctions in exchange for Tehran curtailing its nuclear program.
> 
> When news of the Boeing deal emerged, several Republicans in Congress worried that it could threaten U.S. national security. Asked about those concerns last month, a Boeing executive noted last month that the Obama administration considered implementation of the nuclear pact "critical" to national security.
> 
> A "memorandum of agreement" (MOA) calls for IranAir to buy a total of 80 aircraft from Boeing and lease a further 29 with Boeing's support. Deliveries of the purchased jets are scheduled to start in 2017 and run through 2025.
> 
> An Iranian official told Reuters some officials in Tehran are concerned about the legislation, arguing that if such measures become law they could endanger implementation of the nuclear deal by intensifying pressure on Iran President Hassan Rouhani to take a harder line in his dealings with the United States and its allies.
> 
> (Reporting by Patricia Zengerle, additional reporting by Parisa Hafezi in Ankara, editing by G Crosse)
> .



That would be a welcome news for the rest of competition. Iran's decision to place order for 100 planes was surprising. The US Congress' act is equally surprising, after all, they can first sell the plane, get the money, and then put sanctions on spare parts etc. This would cripple Iran even further.

Now, Iran can just go to Europeans, China or Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*China's Comac lands US$2.3b order for homegrown ARJ21 jet*
Tuesday, July 12, 2016, 15:40
By Associated Press







In this June 28, 2016, file photo, people wave Chinese flags and take photos as a Chengdu Airlines ARJ21-700 regional jet is taxied after landing at the Hongqiao Airport in Shanghai. (Photo / AP)​
HONG KONG - China's state-owned aircraft maker has signed a deal to sell up to 60 of its new regional jets to a leasing company in a deal worth up to US$2.3 billion.

In a joint statement late Monday, Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd., or COMAC, said the agreement signed with China Aircraft Leasing Group, a Hong Kong-listed company, includes a confirmed order for 30 ARJ21-700 jets and an option to buy 30 more.

The companies said the aircraft will be leased to an unidentified Indonesian airline that one of China Aircraft Leasing's shareholders, Friedmann Pacific Asset Management Ltd., plans to invest in.

The ARJ21-700 is part of efforts by China, one of the world's biggest and fastest-growing air travel markets, to develop a homegrown aviation industry. It's a rival to aircraft made by Bombardier Inc. of Canada and Brazil's Embraer SA.

The ARJ21 took its maiden commercial flight last month, which came a decade behind schedule because of technical problems. The deal, which was signed at Britain's Farnborough International Airshow, is the biggest single commercial order for the jet since its debut, the companies said.

The aircraft will be delivered over the next five years and the deal's value is based on the plane's list price. Hong Kong-based Friedmann Pacific, an investment firm specializing in aviation, plans to operate the Indonesian airline solely using ARJ21 planes.

In 2012, China Aircraft Leasing placed an order for another jet COMAC is developing, the C919, a long-range airliner aimed at competing with planes from Boeing and Airbus. The C919, which has also been beset by delays, is due to enter service in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*Comac eyes ARJ21 production certification this year*
12 JULY, 2016 | BY: MAVIS TOH | Farnborough

Comac is confident it will be able to secure production certification for the ARJ21 in the second half of the year, which will allow it to speed up the assembly of the regional jet.

The ARJ21 entered service last year with Chengdu Airlines.

Speaking to Flightglobal at the Farnborough air show, Comac’s deputy general manager for sales and marketing Dang Tiehong said that with the certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China, the manufacturer will produce 30 ARJ21s annually by 2020.

"If the market demand requires it, we can still raise it further," he adds.

Comac has yet to receive the production certification for the ARJ21 despite the programme getting type certificated in December 2014. This means it has had to get individual certifications for production of the regional jets.

The Chinese manufacturer has so far delivered one aircraft to Chengdu, with the second scheduled for delivery in August.

Dang adds that the manufacturer is still working to optimise the regional jet, in a bid to improve its performance and economics as well as maintenance.

On the first day of Farnborough, Comac disclosed commitments for 90 ARJ21s from two Chinese leasing companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *China's Comac lands US$2.3b order for homegrown ARJ21 jet*
> Tuesday, July 12, 2016, 15:40
> By Associated Press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this June 28, 2016, file photo, people wave Chinese flags and take photos as a Chengdu Airlines ARJ21-700 regional jet is taxied after landing at the Hongqiao Airport in Shanghai. (Photo / AP)​
> HONG KONG - China's state-owned aircraft maker has signed a deal to sell up to 60 of its new regional jets to a leasing company in a deal worth up to US$2.3 billion.
> 
> In a joint statement late Monday, Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd., or COMAC, said the agreement signed with China Aircraft Leasing Group, a Hong Kong-listed company, includes a confirmed order for 30 ARJ21-700 jets and an option to buy 30 more.
> 
> The companies said the aircraft will be leased to an unidentified Indonesian airline that one of China Aircraft Leasing's shareholders, Friedmann Pacific Asset Management Ltd., plans to invest in.
> 
> The ARJ21-700 is part of efforts by China, one of the world's biggest and fastest-growing air travel markets, to develop a homegrown aviation industry. It's a rival to aircraft made by Bombardier Inc. of Canada and Brazil's Embraer SA.
> 
> The ARJ21 took its maiden commercial flight last month, which came a decade behind schedule because of technical problems. The deal, which was signed at Britain's Farnborough International Airshow, is the biggest single commercial order for the jet since its debut, the companies said.
> 
> The aircraft will be delivered over the next five years and the deal's value is based on the plane's list price. Hong Kong-based Friedmann Pacific, an investment firm specializing in aviation, plans to operate the Indonesian airline solely using ARJ21 planes.
> 
> In 2012, China Aircraft Leasing placed an order for another jet COMAC is developing, the C919, a long-range airliner aimed at competing with planes from Boeing and Airbus. The C919, which has also been beset by delays, is due to enter service in 2019.



Make it 90 

http://china.org.cn/business/2016-07/13/content_38868655.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## JSCh

* Feature: Air superiority - China's express war takes off*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-20 11:10:27
by Xinhua writer Hu Tao

BEIJING, July 20 (Xinhua) -- Global logistics companies are battling in China's skies, alongside the booming air express industries.

And as the demand for speedier delivery grows, it is driving development across China to its smaller and more far-flung towns and cities.

*READY TO TAKE OFF*

China's civil aviation authority has approved the plans of an industry leader to build an airport in Ezhou city, central China' s Hubei province.

S. F. Express, established 23 years ago by Shun Feng Airlines, is planning the airport as the world' s fourth international air logistics hub and the first in Asia.

The firm, which had set up a strong air cargo transport network by 2009, has 30 aircraft, including China's first wide-body Boeing 767 imported last year.

And it has set to expand its fleet as it aims to become a global logistics enterprise.

Both S.F. Express and Yuan Tong, the second Chinese private express firm to acquire an aircraft fleet are also facing competition from global giants such as the U.S.-based FedEx.

According to the China Express Association, business volume last year hit 20.6 billion deliveries and total revenue was 276 billion yuan - year-on-year growth of 48 percent and 35 percent respectively.

Air freight has increased rapidly and now accounts for more than half the total volume - and sometimes up to 70 percent of the total.

"The pursuit of speed is the mission of the express industry. So its development is tied to the development of air transport," says Zhang Yuzhou, director of industry development at the association.

*GEARING UP FOR CHINESE MARKET*

International giants, domestic enterprises, e-businesses, aviation companies and investors are targeting the China logistics market.

Since 2011, the express sector has grown at an average annual rate of more than 50 percent.

But China' s vast territory requires the industry to build air transport infrastructure to serve the more remote areas of the market.

The government has issued the guidelines on promoting the development of general aviation, which aim to enable the market to guide development.

The guidelines outline how China will build more than 500 airports by 2020 to ensure that all major and prefecture-level cities have general purpose air transport.

"China's central and western regions and considerable second and third-tier cities are a rising market for short and medium-distance air express," says Bill Schultz, senior vice president, business development China, for New York-listed aircraft maker Textron Aviation.

"Small and medium-sized general aircraft, especially multipurpose aircraft, are better for transporting cargo to these cities."

*SUCCESSFUL PATH OF INT'L EXPRESS GIANT*

The development of FedEx in the United States is often cited as an example for China, as both countries have vast territories.

Zhong Guoyi, vice-president of international express of FedEx China agrees, saying the logistics giant has a 24-hour North American air transport network with a well-serviced fleet of major aircraft and small and medium-sized cargo planes.

"We have fleets of aircraft and cooperate with independent operators to service different markets," says Zhong.

FedEx has shown that success in logistics depends on an airport network among different regions, including different-sized airports for general aviation, says Professor Jeffery Towson, of the Guanghua School of Management at Peking University.

"The one who builds networks of airports and various aircraft matching runways will take the initiative," says Towson.

"As a result, express will drive economic development with the improvement of air transport." (Xinhua intern Jin Yuanjia contributed to the story)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> * Feature: Air superiority - China's express war takes off*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-07-20 11:10:27
> by Xinhua writer Hu Tao
> 
> BEIJING, July 20 (Xinhua) -- Global logistics companies are battling in China's skies, alongside the booming air express industries.
> 
> And as the demand for speedier delivery grows, it is driving development across China to its smaller and more far-flung towns and cities.
> 
> *READY TO TAKE OFF*
> 
> China's civil aviation authority has approved the plans of an industry leader to build an airport in Ezhou city, central China' s Hubei province.
> 
> S. F. Express, established 23 years ago by Shun Feng Airlines, is planning the airport as the world' s fourth international air logistics hub and the first in Asia.
> 
> The firm, which had set up a strong air cargo transport network by 2009, has 30 aircraft, including China's first wide-body Boeing 767 imported last year.
> 
> And it has set to expand its fleet as it aims to become a global logistics enterprise.
> 
> Both S.F. Express and Yuan Tong, the second Chinese private express firm to acquire an aircraft fleet are also facing competition from global giants such as the U.S.-based FedEx.
> 
> According to the China Express Association, business volume last year hit 20.6 billion deliveries and total revenue was 276 billion yuan - year-on-year growth of 48 percent and 35 percent respectively.
> 
> Air freight has increased rapidly and now accounts for more than half the total volume - and sometimes up to 70 percent of the total.
> 
> "The pursuit of speed is the mission of the express industry. So its development is tied to the development of air transport," says Zhang Yuzhou, director of industry development at the association.
> 
> *GEARING UP FOR CHINESE MARKET*
> 
> International giants, domestic enterprises, e-businesses, aviation companies and investors are targeting the China logistics market.
> 
> Since 2011, the express sector has grown at an average annual rate of more than 50 percent.
> 
> But China' s vast territory requires the industry to build air transport infrastructure to serve the more remote areas of the market.
> 
> The government has issued the guidelines on promoting the development of general aviation, which aim to enable the market to guide development.
> 
> The guidelines outline how China will build more than 500 airports by 2020 to ensure that all major and prefecture-level cities have general purpose air transport.
> 
> "China's central and western regions and considerable second and third-tier cities are a rising market for short and medium-distance air express," says Bill Schultz, senior vice president, business development China, for New York-listed aircraft maker Textron Aviation.
> 
> "Small and medium-sized general aircraft, especially multipurpose aircraft, are better for transporting cargo to these cities."
> 
> *SUCCESSFUL PATH OF INT'L EXPRESS GIANT*
> 
> The development of FedEx in the United States is often cited as an example for China, as both countries have vast territories.
> 
> Zhong Guoyi, vice-president of international express of FedEx China agrees, saying the logistics giant has a 24-hour North American air transport network with a well-serviced fleet of major aircraft and small and medium-sized cargo planes.
> 
> "We have fleets of aircraft and cooperate with independent operators to service different markets," says Zhong.
> 
> FedEx has shown that success in logistics depends on an airport network among different regions, including different-sized airports for general aviation, says Professor Jeffery Towson, of the Guanghua School of Management at Peking University.
> 
> "The one who builds networks of airports and various aircraft matching runways will take the initiative," says Towson.
> 
> "As a result, express will drive economic development with the improvement of air transport." (Xinhua intern Jin Yuanjia contributed to the story)


They need to buy Y-20 and stop buying Boeing. I expect Zuhai 2016 airshow to conclude a few civilian or military deal for Y-20.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh

* Live: World's largest amphibious aircraft rolls off assembly line *
New China TV

*Scheduled for Jul 23, 2016*
World's largest amphibious aircraft rolls off the assembly line in Zhuhai, southeast China's Guangdong Province.

The Jiaolong AG600 is powered by four turboprop engines and has an operational range of over 4,000 kilometers. It has a maximum take-off weight of 60 tons and can carry up to 50 people.


* China completes massive amphibious aircraft*
Source: Xinhua 2016-07-23 14:53:27

GUANGZHOU, July 23 (Xinhua) -- China has completed production of a massive amphibious aircraft that it plans to use to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions.

The AG600 rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai on Saturday, in what aviation observers see as a milestone for the country.

The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, according to state aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737, according to AVIC deputy general manager Geng Ruguang.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756745456219148288

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

JSCh said:


> * Live: World's largest amphibious aircraft rolls off assembly line *
> New China TV
> 
> *Scheduled for Jul 23, 2016*
> World's largest amphibious aircraft rolls off the assembly line in Zhuhai, southeast China's Guangdong Province.
> 
> The Jiaolong AG600 is powered by four turboprop engines and has an operational range of over 4,000 kilometers. It has a maximum take-off weight of 60 tons and can carry up to 50 people.
> 
> 
> * China completes massive amphibious aircraft*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-07-23 14:53:27
> 
> GUANGZHOU, July 23 (Xinhua) -- China has completed production of a massive amphibious aircraft that it plans to use to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions.
> 
> The AG600 rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai on Saturday, in what aviation observers see as a milestone for the country.
> 
> The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, according to state aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737, according to AVIC deputy general manager Geng Ruguang.



Wow! That is quick. 

I just saw it on our Channel News.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/756752083789881344

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

TaiShang said:


> That would be a welcome news for the rest of competition. Iran's decision to place order for 100 planes was surprising. The US Congress' act is equally surprising, after all, they can first sell the plane, get the money, and then put sanctions on spare parts etc. This would cripple Iran even further.
> 
> Now, Iran can just go to Europeans, China or Russia.



Let us make it China or Russia. Personally, I believe it should be China, as the Chinese companies were helping Iran all those years of sanctions and never stopped delivering. Russia stopped many times with different projects under US pressure.

Chinese aviation industry must lock on to Iranian market sooner than later. It is huge. They need to practically replace all their jets. Not to mention their airforce needs 100s of fighters. It is time for Iran to show friendship to China.



JSCh said:


> * Live: World's largest amphibious aircraft rolls off assembly line *
> New China TV
> 
> *Scheduled for Jul 23, 2016*
> World's largest amphibious aircraft rolls off the assembly line in Zhuhai, southeast China's Guangdong Province.
> 
> The Jiaolong AG600 is powered by four turboprop engines and has an operational range of over 4,000 kilometers. It has a maximum take-off weight of 60 tons and can carry up to 50 people.
> 
> 
> * China completes massive amphibious aircraft*
> Source: Xinhua 2016-07-23 14:53:27
> 
> GUANGZHOU, July 23 (Xinhua) -- China has completed production of a massive amphibious aircraft that it plans to use to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions.
> 
> The AG600 rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai on Saturday, in what aviation observers see as a milestone for the country.
> 
> The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes and a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, according to state aircraft maker Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737, according to AVIC deputy general manager Geng Ruguang.



Great! Brilliant to see that Chinese aviation industry is growing by leaps and bounds. From military to civilian - in every area we are growing and producing world class aircrafts. Now its time to develop a widebody, larger civilian aircraft.

Great going.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

JSCh said:


>


.
This plane would be ideal for the SCS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

This plane is made for the ECS & SCS. And of course for disaster relief as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*World's largest amphibious aircraft made in China *
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-07-24 07:09 




Employees of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) take group photo with Chinese national flags in hands in front of the AG600 massive amphibious aircraft, Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, July 23, 2016. [Photo/IC] 

GUANGZHOU - China has completed production of a massive amphibious aircraft that it plans to use to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions.

The AG600 rolled off a production line in the southern city of Zhuhai on Saturday, in what aviation observers see as a milestone for the country.

The aircraft has a maximum take-off weight of 53.5 tonnes, a maximum cruising speed of 500 km per hour, a maximum flight range of 4,500 km, and a maximum endurance of 12 hours, according to state aircraft maker the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The 37-meter-long AG600 with a wingspan of 38.8 meters is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737, according to AVIC deputy general manager Geng Ruguang.

In addition to taking off and landing like an ordinary plane, the AG600 can also take off and land from stretches of water that are at least 1,500 meters long, 200 meters wide and 2.5 meters deep.

It is destined to become an important part of China's resources for dealing with emergencies. According to the original design, it can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds, and transport up to 370 tonnes of water on a single tank of fuel.

With excellent maneuverability and a relatively wide range of search scope, the AG600 is capable of rescuing up to 50 people far offshore.

Besides, it is very useful in developing and exploiting marine resources, being adaptable to conduct marine environmental monitoring, resource detection and transportation.

It is the result of nearly seven years of work by a group of 70 aircraft component manufacturers and research teams with over 150 institutes from 20 provinces and municipalities in China. The development and production of the plane received government approval in 2009.

"The AG600 is like a ship that can fly, with advanced gas-water dynamic engineering and underwater corrosion resistance technology," said Huang Lingcai, chief designer of the plane.

According to the AVIC, the AG600 will mainly target the domestic market. Seventeen intent orders have been placed so far.

The unveiling of the AG600 came shortly after Chinese heavy transport aircraft the Y-20 officially entered military service on July 7 and China's first large passenger aircraft, the C919, rolled off the final assembly line in November 2015.

Geng described the AG600 as "the latest breakthrough in China's aviation industry, which demonstrates an overall improvement of China's national strength and research capacity."

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Zhuhai plans to create leading base for China's aviation industry*
2016-07-24 07:43:30 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Huang Yue

Officials in-charge of Zhuhai's Aviation Industrial Park in Guangdong are hoping to cash-in on the creation of the latest Chinese-produced aircraft.

Saturday's debut of the AG-600 has officials in Zhuhai very excited about the potential the aircraft can bring to the city.

Chen Xu is with the Zhuhai Aviation Industrial Park's Management Committee.

"The Zhuhai Aviation Industrial Park is the only one in Guangdong which focuses on general aviation manufacturing, operating and corporate aircraft services. We want Zhuhai to become the biggest industrial base for airplane production in China."

The roll-out of the AG-600 on Saturday is being touted as an important milestone for the advanced equipment manufacturing industry in China.

It's also part of the broader goal of bringing "three big plane projects to the world."

Zhuhai is home to the China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition.

China's largest airshow is held in the coastal city every 2 years.

Since the Aviation Industrial Park's creation 7-years ago, Zhuhai has managed to attract some 2.5-billion US dollars worth of investments from aircraft makers.

The AG-600's creator, the China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Corporation, is the major investor in Zhuhai.

Huang Liangcai, chief designer of AG600, says most of the work being done at the site is through Chinese-produced technology.

"To manufacture huge aviation equipment like this, we had to develop our own advanced technology. Simply throwing around money is not able to provide us with our core products and technology. We think our work is demonstrating the strength of our country's abilities."

Authorities in Zhuhai plan to invest another 1 billion U.S. dollars into the Aviation Park over the next 3 to 5 years.

The money is likely to be well-spent.

It's estimated that China is going to require around 200-thousand general-purpose aircraft in the next 30-years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Sinopakfriend said:


> Let us make it China or Russia. Personally, I believe it should be China, as the Chinese companies were helping Iran all those years of sanctions and never stopped delivering. Russia stopped many times with different projects under US pressure.
> 
> Chinese aviation industry must lock on to Iranian market sooner than later. It is huge. They need to practically replace all their jets. Not to mention their airforce needs 100s of fighters. It is time for Iran to show friendship to China.



Yes, China had been, explicitly or implicitly, supporting Iran during the tough times, either by not reducing the crude imports, or by diluting UN resolutions brought to the UNSC by the US.

Obviously, Iran went through hard times and China (and Russia, although Russia would not be assisting Iran by buying crude as itself a crude exporter, thus, competitor of Iran), itself under great pressure and strain by the West/US, did its best to assist.

Now China has been able to offer various platforms for Iran's needs, and it would be both economically and strategically more feasible for Iran to buy those platforms from China.

There is no guarantee that the US Congress initiated another round of sanctions and EU would simply follow it. Buying from the US or EU would only expose Iran more to future contingencies and limit its options.

The fact is that there are only a couple of nations that can stand up to the US and it would make perfect strategic sense to be in good terms with them.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

TaiShang said:


> Yes, China had been, explicitly or implicitly, supporting Iran during the tough times, either by not reducing the crude imports, or by diluting UN resolutions brought to the UNSC by the US.
> 
> Obviously, Iran went through hard times and China (and Russia, although Russia would not be assisting Iran by buying crude as itself a crude exporter, thus, competitor of Iran), itself under great pressure and strain by the West/US, did its best to assist.
> 
> Now China has been able to offer various platforms for Iran's needs, and it would be both economically and strategically more feasible for Iran to buy those platforms from China.
> 
> There is no guarantee that the US Congress initiated another round of sanctions and EU would simply follow it. Buying from the US or EU would only expose Iran more to future contingencies and limit its options.
> 
> The fact is that there are only a couple of nations that can stand up to the US and it would make perfect strategic sense to be in good terms with them.



Your analysis is right on the mark, my dear friend.

Presiden Xi was in Iran and was given a warm welcome. 

Chiese comanies have been active in practically all sectors of iranian economy. 

It is important now that we move into nuclear energy and civil/military aviation sector as well. 

J10/JF17 are great platforms and together these will fulfill all of iranian needs.

We can offer then local assembly if they want. But must focus on market entery. 

We must persue this.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China's AVIC boosts performance in first half of 2016*
*
Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

25 July 2016

The Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) has attributed double-digit growth in the first half of fiscal year (FY) 2016 to reforms to improve efficiencies, quality and management.

The state-owned company said on 22 July that sales in the six months to the end of June reached CNY153.7 billion (USD23 billion), an increase of 11.4% over the same period in FY15. Net profit climbed 17.8% to CNY7.3 billion.

AVIC's General Manager Tan Ruisong said the company's performance is linked directly with measures introduced by the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission to improve "the quality and efficiency of work arrangements", the promotion of innovation within China's aviation industry, and "solid and effective management" reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Zhuhai is blessed with this manufacturing base of an amphibian airplane that is going to be very marketable over time
Following the successful launch of ARJ-21-700, the future of AVIC is very bright
Just to maintain the top quality workmanship and vigorous research, I hope we can solidify our global commercial aviation business worldwide very soon 
Again, good luck on the first test flight

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Three_Kingdoms said:


> Zhuhai is blessed with this manufacturing base of an amphibian airplane that is going to be very marketable over time
> Following the successful launch of ARJ-21-700, the future of AVIC is very bright
> Just to maintain the top quality workmanship and vigorous research, I hope we can solidify our global commercial aviation business worldwide very soon
> Again, good luck on the first test flight


The rise of China supercomputer helps cut down design verification time and speed up development pace. Its not surprising the progress of Chinese supercomputer compliment the development of Chinese aviation. It even facilitates the development of China nuclear capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

Beast said:


> The rise of China supercomputer helps cut down design verification time and speed up development pace. Its not surprising the progress of Chinese supercomputer compliment the development of Chinese aviation. It even facilitates the development of China nuclear capabilities.



All industrial building blocks are interrelated. Super computers will certainly accelerate desing and development. Also in genetic medicine.

China must continue to aim for perfection. 

Unattainable yet it will keep pushing the scientist and engineers to achieve excellence in all fields.

The interesting part is shortening of development cycles in aviation industry. 

How long did it take to develop J10:?

How long it took to develop J20?

How long it took to develop J31?

Each cycle is getting shorter. Now the focus must be towards space vehicles...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Beast said:


> The rise of China supercomputer helps cut down design verification time and speed up development pace. Its not surprising the progress of Chinese supercomputer compliment the development of Chinese aviation. It even facilitates the development of China nuclear capabilities.



The Taihualight has been optimized for tasks related to the simulation of nuclear wepaons.

Indeed it is fair to say that the Taihulight was developed with the modernization and advancement of China's nuclear arsenals in mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Photos: China-Made AC312E Helicopter Completes Successful Maiden Flight *
China Aviation Daily | Jul. 28, 2016

On July 28, AC312E, a new light civilian helicopter developed by Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) completed its maiden flight successfully in Harbin, Heilongjiang Province, marking a significant milestone in the development history of China's civilian helicopters.

Developed on the basis of AC311A helicopter, AC312E is a 4.2-tonne single engine light utility helicopter, seating 9 persons or 600 kilograms of cargo. It was designed for a variety of uses, including business flight, transportation, aerial photography, search and rescue, surveillance, fire-fighting and others.

Launched in 2015, the AC312E is slated for certification by the Civil Aviation Administration of China in 2017. Currently, the manufacturer has won more than 80 orders for the aircraft.






​http://www.chinaaviationdaily.com/news/54/54543.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_I agree. This may be too much of a coincidence???_

--------
*Avic AG600 Unveiled, Linked To South China Sea*
Avic’s new amphibian is hailed as match for claimed maritime territory
Jul 29, 2016 Bradley Perrett *| *Aviation Week & Space Technology

One week an international tribunal declares that China has no basis for its claims in the South China Sea. The next week Avic unveils an amphibious aircraft that it and state media hail as a tool for operating in the asserted maritime territory. Coincidence? Maybe. The AG600 amphibian was already due to appear some time this year. But the timing was certainly convenient to the government and Avic, providing outstanding propaganda to feed to a public eager for signs of action on the ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

http://www.ecns.cn/cns-wire/2016/07-29/220451.shtml
*China Eastern, China Southern airlines to move base to new airport in Beijing*
2016-07-29 16:07 | Ecns.cn | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_




_
A design sketch of Beijing's new airport in Daxing. (Photo/ccaonline.cn)_​
(ECNS) -- Beijing will determine an airline's use of airports according to its membership in airline alliances, Beijing Youth Daily reported.

Members of Star Alliance, including Air China, will continue using the current Beijing Capital International Airport.

Airlines belonging to Sky Team Alliance, such as China Eastern and China Southern, will move to the new Beijing Daxing International Airport set to become the largest airport terminal in the world.

The plan says China Eastern and China Southern would handle 40 percent of passengers at the new airport, which will also serve a number of smaller airlines.

Air China is expected to take advantage of the space for further development when China Eastern and China Southern finish their move in four years.

At a cost of 79.98 billion yuan ($13.11 billion), construction on the new airport started in December 2014 and will take about five years to complete. The new airport is expected to meet Beijing's rising demand for air transport and help balance development between the capital city's north and south.

But with the two airports 67 kilometers apart in straight distance, misunderstood departure information could cause a huge waste of time for travelers if they arrive at the wrong airport, the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_Great. There should be punishment for bad behavour._

--------
*Passengers using mobile phone on planes face $7,500 fine*
(China Daily) 13:32, August 10, 2016






Passengers using mobile phones on planes might face 50,000 yuan ($7,515) fine, according to a latest draft amendment to the country's Civil Aviation Law that was published on Monday by the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

The draft amendment has added a new chapter regulating 14 types of behaviors that endanger civil aviation safety and disturb order.

The activities include using mobile phones, smoking, forcibly occupying seats, blocking channels and gates, breaking into airports and planes, beating crew and other workers, fighting, spreading rumors and causing troubles.

When people conduct behavior that does not fall under the Criminal Law but violates the Public Security Administration Punishment Law, they would face a fine up to 50,000 yuan.

The draft amendment has also revised articles to make the aviation companies shoulder more responsibility in ensuring flights safety and passengers' interests. Companies must set up sound management system to prevent and minimize civil aviation accidents.

When flights are delayed, the airlines should inform passengers and provide related services. Aviation companies are encouraged to buy insurance for passengers to secure travelers' interests.

If pilots intentionally break the law, their license will be cancelled, and they would be barred from any commercial flight activities for two years.

The Civil Aviation Administration of China published the draft amendment on its official website on Monday and people can email their opinions until Sept 6 to airlaw@caac.gov.cn, or fax 010-64016870.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*AC311A Helicopter Gets CAAC Type Certificate*
_By *Lena Ge*, China Aviation Daily | Aug. 16, 2016_





File photo of AC311A/Xinhua​
*AC311A, a light civilian helicopter jointly developed by AVIC Helicopter Co. (Avicopter) and Changhe Aircraft Industry Group, was officially certificated on Tuesday, August 16, marking a crucial step forward for the jet's entry into the market. *

The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) issued a type certificate to Avicopter during a ceremony held in Nanchang, Jiangxi Province, allowing commercial operation of AC311A helicopter.

Developed on the basis of AC311 helicopter, AC311A, nicknamed "Air Wizard", is a 2-tonne single engine light utility helicopter, seating 6 persons.

The AC311A helicopter improved its maximum takeoff weight to 2,250kg, as well as high-altitude performance and over-all properties. It is designed for business flying, transportation, aerial photography, firefighting, agriculture, forestry spraying, emergency rescue, police and law enforcement, especially at high altitudes.

At present, Avicopter has developed a series of AC civil helicopters in a relatively complete pedigree, including the one-tonne AC310 helicopter, the two-tonne AC311 helicopter, the four-tonne AC312 helicopter, the 7-tonne AC352 helicopter and 13-tonne AC313 helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

_It's better for China to develop its own pilots rather than poaching them from overseas._

--------
Foreign pilots cash in on Chinese airline boom
2016-08-19 16:52:01 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Wang Kun





_File photo shows an airplane was taking off at Beijing Capital International Airport. [Photo: Xinhua]_​For foreign pilots looking for sky high salaries maybe Chinese airlines are the answer.

32 year old Giacomo Palombo is a former United Airlines pilot. In an interview with the financial media company Bloomberg, he revealed he was being bombarded every week with offers to fly Airbus A320s in China. Regional carrier Qingdao Airlines is offering as much as $318,000 a year. Sichuan Airlines, which flies to Canada and Australia, is pitching a salary of $302,000 each year. Both airlines offer to cover his income tax bill in China.

Today he works as a consultant for McKinsey & Co in Atlanta, but he says – if he is ever tempted to go back to flying - he will definitely consider the lucrative offers from Chinese airlines.

The average annual salary for senior pilots at major U.S. airlines such as Delta is only $209,000, according to the latest data from KitDarby.com Aviation Consulting.

The demand for experienced pilots in China is colossal. Recruitment agencies often ask carriers how many pilots they need, to which the answer is almost always, "as many as possible".

China's booming aviation market and a shortage of experienced domestic pilots have contributed to the large demand, and consequently the fat paychecks foreign pilots can receive.

That rampant aviation market is fuelled by the rapid rise of the Chinese middle class, who have increasing amounts of money to spend on luxuries such as tourism.

The numbers of airlines cashing in on this growth in China has also increased by 28% to 55 in the past 5 years. The number of aircraft they operate has also tripled in the past ten years to reach 2,650, according to Civil Aviation Industry Statistics Report.

China's cabinet, the State Council, has also promised to build 500 and more general airports across the country by the year 2020. The number stood around 300 in 2015.

Experts say that air traffic over China is expected to almost quadruple in the next two decades, and it's estimated Chinese airlines will need to recruit almost 100 pilots a week during that period.

The low-cost airlines sector is also expanding rapidly. These airlines favor smaller single-aisle jets such as the A320, which can seat about 180 people. With a growing number of travelers, carriers are having to schedule a greater number of flights to handle the demand, which in turn requires more pilots.

The lack of domestic qualified pilots has also been blamed on an immature pilot-training process, with many airlines falling over themselves to pay top wages in the scramble to employ the most experienced piloting professionals from overseas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_These counter-terrorism exercise should be held regularly._

--------
Chinese civil aviation holds counter-terrorism exercise
2016-08-20 17:32:21 Xinhua Web Editor: Zhang Xu

More than 400 civil aviation staff, police, fire-fighters, armed police and medical staff participated in a counter-terrorism exercise at Chongqing International Airport Saturday.

The exercise was carried out to test coordination and efficiency in handling terrorist threats such as plane hijacking, said Li Jian, deputy director of the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

Chinese civil aviation carries 400 million passengers every year. An average of 12,000 planes operate every day.

Li said the administration will continue its work to improve their ability in preventing terrorist acts, handling emergencies and safeguarding passengers.

In 2015, Chinese civil aircraft completed 3.62 million safe flights in a total of 8.46 million hours, up 7.4 percent and 10.8 percent year on year, respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*FARNBOROUGH: Comac wins deals for 90 ARJ21s*

*




*

Comac has disclosed commitments for 90 ARJ21 regional jets from two Chinese lessors, with both deals targeted at putting the Chinese aircraft with foreign customers.

One agreement involves a tripartite collaborative framework between Comac, China Aircraft Leasing (CALC) and Friedmann Pacific Asset Management. Under this deal, CALC will purchase 60 ARJ21-700s to support Friedmann's newly bought Indonesian airline and build its fleet around Comac aircraft.

CALC's executive vice-president and chief business officer Liu Wanting says the lessor will work with Friedmann to enter the ARJ21 into the international market with a competitive leasing scheme.

In a separate signing, AVIC Leasing inked for 30 ARJ21s. Comac president He Dongfeng says the manufacturer will work with the lessor and "other foreign customers" to promote the indigenous regional jet.

AVIC Leasing has in its fleet more than 200 aircraft, including the MA60 and Y-12.

Friedmann is a founding shareholder of CALC, and the two are working together to build the first aircraft disassembly centre in China.

The ARJ21 entered into service with launch customer Chengdu Airlines last month, after 14 years of development. The aircraft has however yet to gain Western certification, with most of its customers being Chinese airlines and leasing companies.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/farnborough-comac-wins-deals-for-90-arj21s-427200/

Congratulations for COMAC China. 







*The first batch of instructor pilots for ARJ21 aircraft of China authorized*






Last Updated (Beijing Time):2016-07-25 Source:News Center of COMAC
Color vision protection:


Sichuan Safety Supervisory Bureau of Civil Aviation Administration of China Administrative Division conducted Simulator Practical Test for Promotion to Instructor Pilot for 3 ARJ21 pilots of Chengdu Airline in accordance with relevant provisions of CCAR-61 and requirements of Inspector Manual on July 18th, 2016.
And all of the 3 pilots passed the test and became the first batch of instructor pilots for ARJ21 aircraft of China.


Since the introduction of ARJ21 aircraft to Chengdu Airline, Sichuan Safety Supervisory Bureau has conducted strict revision and approval to the Training Program of ARJ21 Aircraft of Chengdu Airline in accordance with related requirements of CCAR-121 and CCAR-61 and combining with the operational features of China-made aircraft.

Chengdu Airline carried out theoretical training, simulator education and local training for the pilots of ARJ21 aircraft strictly according to the Bureau-approved Training Program.
Sichuan Safety Supervisory Bureau conducted Instructor Pilot Practical Test for 3 ARJ21 pilots of Chengdu Airline on July 18th and they all passed the test.
The authorization of the first batch of instructor pilots for ARJ21 aircraft of China marked that Chengdu Airline had established standard training system for pilots of ARJ21 aircraft, and would better guarantee that the personnel qualification could meet regulation requirements and thus provide favorable conditions for smooth operation of flights.

http://english.comac.cc/news/latest/201608/02/t20160802_4125283.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Daniel808 said:


> *FARNBOROUGH: Comac wins deals for 90 ARJ21s*
> 
> *
> View attachment 327728
> *
> 
> Comac has disclosed commitments for 90 ARJ21 regional jets from two Chinese lessors, with both deals targeted at putting the Chinese aircraft with foreign customers.
> 
> One agreement involves a tripartite collaborative framework between Comac, China Aircraft Leasing (CALC) and Friedmann Pacific Asset Management. Under this deal, CALC will purchase 60 ARJ21-700s to support Friedmann's newly bought Indonesian airline and build its fleet around Comac aircraft.
> 
> CALC's executive vice-president and chief business officer Liu Wanting says the lessor will work with Friedmann to enter the ARJ21 into the international market with a competitive leasing scheme.
> 
> In a separate signing, AVIC Leasing inked for 30 ARJ21s. Comac president He Dongfeng says the manufacturer will work with the lessor and "other foreign customers" to promote the indigenous regional jet.
> 
> AVIC Leasing has in its fleet more than 200 aircraft, including the MA60 and Y-12.
> 
> Friedmann is a founding shareholder of CALC, and the two are working together to build the first aircraft disassembly centre in China.
> 
> The ARJ21 entered into service with launch customer Chengdu Airlines last month, after 14 years of development. The aircraft has however yet to gain Western certification, with most of its customers being Chinese airlines and leasing companies.
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/farnborough-comac-wins-deals-for-90-arj21s-427200/
> 
> Congratulations for COMAC China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The first batch of instructor pilots for ARJ21 aircraft of China authorized*
> 
> 
> View attachment 327729
> 
> Last Updated (Beijing Time):2016-07-25 Source:News Center of COMAC
> Color vision protection:
> 
> 
> Sichuan Safety Supervisory Bureau of Civil Aviation Administration of China Administrative Division conducted Simulator Practical Test for Promotion to Instructor Pilot for 3 ARJ21 pilots of Chengdu Airline in accordance with relevant provisions of CCAR-61 and requirements of Inspector Manual on July 18th, 2016.
> And all of the 3 pilots passed the test and became the first batch of instructor pilots for ARJ21 aircraft of China.
> 
> 
> Since the introduction of ARJ21 aircraft to Chengdu Airline, Sichuan Safety Supervisory Bureau has conducted strict revision and approval to the Training Program of ARJ21 Aircraft of Chengdu Airline in accordance with related requirements of CCAR-121 and CCAR-61 and combining with the operational features of China-made aircraft.
> 
> Chengdu Airline carried out theoretical training, simulator education and local training for the pilots of ARJ21 aircraft strictly according to the Bureau-approved Training Program.
> Sichuan Safety Supervisory Bureau conducted Instructor Pilot Practical Test for 3 ARJ21 pilots of Chengdu Airline on July 18th and they all passed the test.
> The authorization of the first batch of instructor pilots for ARJ21 aircraft of China marked that Chengdu Airline had established standard training system for pilots of ARJ21 aircraft, and would better guarantee that the personnel qualification could meet regulation requirements and thus provide favorable conditions for smooth operation of flights.
> 
> http://english.comac.cc/news/latest/201608/02/t20160802_4125283.shtml



Perfect.

ARJ21 will likely increase presence over time and fill in a significant gap in China's domestic and regional airline manufacturing capability.

C919 will be the real deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Air China sees steady growth in passenger, freight traffic*
(Xinhua)Updated: 2016-08-16 11:24





_Passengers walk to ticket counters of Air China at a terminal of Beijing Capital International Airport in Beijing, March 28, 2016. [Photo/Agencies]_


BEIJING - Air China said Tuesday that it had witnessed steady growth in passenger and freight during the first seven months of the year.

The number of passengers jumped 7.2 percent year on year to 55.4 million during the January-July period, the airline said in a statement filed to the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

In July alone, Air China carried 8.54 million passengers, up 6.7 percent year on year.

Freight traffic also rose steadily, hitting 977,200 tons in total volume during the first seven months, up 4.4 percent from one year earlier.

Last month, freight volume increased 3.2 percent year on year to 142,500 tons.

The company said that it had introduced four aircraft in July, and removed one plane from service. It had 607 airplanes in service at the end of last month, according to the statement.

Shares of Air China opened flat at 8.12 yuan on Tuesday morning.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

Pix taken from the cabin of ARJ-21's flights

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*Delivery delay of China's Comac C919 does not signify technological inferiority*
By Liang Jun (People's Daily Online) 13:38, March 14, 2016






China's first home-made big passenger plane rolled off line


China's first domestically produced commercial jet, the Comac C919, is progressing nicely, and its delivery delay has nothing to do with its technological capability, said Hong Jiansheng, deputy chief engineer of Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group on Sunday, according to China News Service.

While discussing the C919’s delivery delay on March 13, Hong, also a NPC deputy, told reporters that the jet’s development has been making steady progress since November of last year, and it is now nearly ready for test flights.

Previously, foreign media reported that the delivery of the C919 could be as late as 2020, insinuating that it would be a technologically inferior product because it won’t be available until after the improved Boeing 737 and A320 are released, some time in the next two years.

Compared to its Boeing competitors, the nose of the C919 is more advanced, explained Hong. Its windshield and cockpit layout are in line with market demand, and all the most advanced equipment is being used. "Core technology cannot be bought with money; we must rely on ourselves,” added Hong.







Development of the C919 began in 2008. It is China's first domestically developed civil trunk line aircraft that is produced in accordance with the latest international standards. Chengdu Aircraft Industry Group designed and manufactured the aircraft’s special nose.

In November of last year, the first C919 models rolled off the assembly line in Shanghai and began ground tests. The C919 has already achieved early commercial success. As of November 2015, a total of 517 orders had been received.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Three_Kingdoms said:


>



Looks amazing. Got to have a chance to fly in one of these.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

China's *COMAC C919* already *Undergoing Static Test *right now

http://www.cannews.com.cn/epaper/zghkb/2016/08/23/A03/story/1117629.shtml

Congratulations for COMAC Aircraft Industry

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CountStrike

*China launches state-owned aircraft engine maker -state media*

Aug 28

China has set up a state-owned aircraft engine maker with registered capital of 50 billion yuan ($7.50 billion), state television said on Sunday, in the latest bid to develop home-grown, high-tech capacities to compete in international markets.

The government has been overhauling its state-owned sector to push Chinese products and services up the value chain. Under that drive, it has prioritised aircraft engines, high-speed rail and nuclear power as areas it wants China to excel.

China's cabinet, Beijing municipal government, the Aviation Industry Corp of China (AVIC) and Commercial Aircraft Corp of China are investors of the new company, it said.

The new company, called China Aero-Engine Group and with 96,000 employees, will focus on designing, manufacturing and testing of aircraft engines, the report said, adding that it will be of "great significant for the future development of China's aviation industry".

In March, state-owned AVIC said it was finalising a 129 billion yuan merger of its aircraft engine businesses, in a move to create a giant that could eventually compete with the likes of United Technologies Corp's aircraft engine maker Pratt & Whitney. ($1 = 6.6690 Chinese yuan renminbi) (Reporting by Kevin Yao; Editing by Christian Schmollinger)
http://www.reuters.com/article/china-aviation-engines-idUSL3N1B904F

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*New aircraft engine firm to lift sector
By Zhao Lei (China Daily) August 29, 2016







President Xi hails establishment of company, saying it will further modernize industry, military*

President Xi Jinping called on Sunday for acceleration of the research, development and manufacturing of aircraft engines and gas turbines to help China to build a strong aviation industry.

His words came after the Aero Engine Corp of China was established in Beijing. Previously, all of the country's aircraft engines were developed and made by Aviation Industry Corp of China.

Setting up the new company is a strategic move that will improve the aviation industry and boost the modernization of the Chinese military, Xi said in a written instruction that was read at the company's establishment ceremony in Beijing on Sunday morning.

Premier Li Keqiang said in his written instruction that engineers at the company should learn from other nations' experience and focus on key technologies for aircraft engines.

*Headquartered in Beijing, the AECC has been set up with investment from the State Council, the Beijing municipal government, Aviation Industry Corp of China and Commercial Aircraft Corp of China. It has a registered capital of 50 billion yuan ($7.5 billion) and 96,000 employees, including six academics from the Chinese Academy of Sciences and Chinese Academy of Engineering, according to the company.*

Cao Jianguo, 53, former general manager of China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, is the AECC chairman. The company's general manager is Li Fangyong, also 53, former deputy general manager at Aviation Industry Corp of China.

Despite China having made tremendous achievements in science, technology and manufacturing industries, aircraft engines remain one of the few fields in which the country still lags largely behind top players, especially the United States.

Because advanced aircraft engines such as the afterburning turbofan, which propels the world's best combat planes including the US' Lockheed Martin F-22 and Russia's Sukhoi Su-35, are so sophisticated, only the five members of the United Nations Security Council are able to develop and produce them.

According to military sources, most of the People's Liberation Army Air Force's best aircraft, such as the J-10 fighter jet and Y-20 transport plane, rely heavily on engines imported from Russia, while the new-generation J-20 stealth fighter jet also used Russian-made engines for its test flight.

In the Made in China 2025 blueprint published by the central government last year, aircraft engines were listed as one of the 10 crucial manufacturing sectors that are of great importance to the nation and would be strongly supported by the government.

Thanks to efforts made by Chinese researchers in the past 10 years, a number of domestically developed engines such as the WS-10 "Taihang" turbofan have been introduced and installed on some J-10 and J-11 fighter jets, observers said.

They added that a certain period of time will be needed to see whether they are reliable and powerful enough to replace the imported ones.

Yin Zeyong, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and head of AECC's science and technology commission, said the company's founding indicates that China is determined to mobilize all resources needed to research and develop key aircraft engine technologies.

Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said, "The establishment of an aircraft engine firm will strengthen China's capability in the aviation field and improve efficiency in research and development."

More participation from the private sector should be encouraged in the aircraft engine industry to bolster competition, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Aviation, military shares raised by new aircraft engine firm*
(Xinhua) August 29, 2016






BEIJING, Aug. 29 (Xinhua) -- Shares in the aviation and military sectors on China's Shanghai and Shenzhen bourses opened higher on Monday, buoyed by the establishment of the Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) on Sunday.

Founded in Beijing, the AECC received investment from the State Council, the Beijing Municipal Government, Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) and Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, with registered capital of 50 billion yuan (7.5 billion U.S. dollars).

*Nearly all aviation technology-related subsidiaries of AVIC opened higher on Monday.*

The Shanghai-listed AVIC subsidiary China Avionics Systems Co., Ltd. opened at 20.71 yuan, up 1.84 percent from the previous close. Baosheng Science and Technology Innovation Co., Ltd. opened 0.62 percent higher at 8.13 yuan.

Shares of the Shenzhen-listed AVIC Aircraft Co., Ltd. opened at 23.81 yuan, up 2.31 percent from the previous trading day. AVIC Electromechanical System Co., Ltd. opened 2.44 percent higher at 16.46 yuan.

Other listed military equipment manufacturers also benefited. China Spacesat Co., Ltd. opened at 33.89 yuan, up 1.31 percent from the previous close.

In contrast, Chinese stocks at large opened lower on Monday, with the benchmark Shanghai Composite Index down 0.06 percent to open at 3,068.46 points. The smaller Shenzhen index opened 0.03 percent lower at 10,690.95 points.

Establishment of the AECC is a strategic move that will improve the aviation industry and boost modernization of the military, Chinese President Xi Jinping said in a written instruction that was read at the company's founding ceremony.

Premier Li Keqiang said in his written instruction that aircraft engines are sophisticated products of the equipment manufacturing industry.Breakthroughs in this area will have great value for improving China's economic and military power and national strength.

Despite China having made tremendous achievements in the science, technology and manufacturing industries, aircraft engines remain one of the few fields in which the country still lags behind top players.

China will launch at least 100 key projects over the next 15 years to increase the country's technological capability and improve people's livelihoods, according to the 13th Five-Year Plan unveiled earlier this year. Aviation engines and gas turbines were listed among the top 10 of the 100 projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ahojunk

*China's first military air ambulance debuts*
Source: China Military Online | Editor: Li Ruojun | Time2016-08-22





_*Medical workers offload a stretcher from China’s first military air ambulance. (81.cn/ Wang Aiyong)*_​
BEIJING, Aug. 22 (ChinaMil) --The Military Transportation Institute under the Logistics Support Department of China's Central Military Commission (CMC) completed the final month-long environmental qualification test on China's first air ambulance jointly developed through military-civilian cooperation on August 19.

As it is increasingly normalized for the PLA troops to carry out cross-border military operations, such as naval escort mission in the Gulf of Aden, international peacekeeping and joint military exercises, it has been an irresistible trend that the PLA should rely on civilian aviation rescue institutions to provide direct wounded evacuation and transfer service and on this basis establish the emergency aviation transport and transfer mechanism for the sick and wounded, said an official with the Transportation Bureau of the Logistics Support Department under the CMC.

The Transportation Bureau signed a cooperation agreement with the Emergency Treatment Center of the Red Cross Society of China, Beijing Branch in June 2016 on using specialized medical rescue aircraft to implement transportation and transfer of the sick and wounded of the PLA.

A special medical aircraft dispatched by the Transportation Bureau successfully brought two seriously injured members of the Chinese peacekeeping force to South Sudan back to China after an 18-hour continuous flight on July 17, 2016.

It was the first wounded soldiers' cross-border evacuation and transfer operation jointly carried out by the military and civilian medical departments including the Health Bureau of the Logistics Support Department under the CMC, the PLA General Hospital and the Emergency Treatment Center of the Red Cross Society of China, Beijing Branch after the functioning of the cooperation agreement.

The Transportation Bureau will carry out in-depth feasibility studies on incorporating the specialized air ambulance into the strategic projection reserve force system of the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China’s aero-engine development industry sets lofty goals for next decade
By Kou Jie
September 05, 2016
People's Daily*






_[File photo]_

After 60 years of development, China has established a relatively comprehensive research and development system for aero-engines, *with about 90 percent of the country’s operational aircraft utilizing domestic engines at present*, according to an expert.

“In the process of industrialization, China has established an independent sector for aero-engines. The performance of domestically produced imitational engines reached a remarkably high level in the 70s, and *around 90 percent of China’s main operational aircraft are using domestic engines now*,” said senior colonel Wu Guohui, who is also an associate professor at the PLA National Defense University, in an interview with the Beijing Times.

*Currently, most of China’s fighter planes, attack aircraft, bombers and fighter-bombers feature domestic engines; only a small number of third-generation jet fighters are still using foreign engines, according to the newspaper.*

Nevertheless, Wu explained, “Compared to the U.S., Europe and Russia, China still lags behind in the area of engines, as the country’s development and mode of management for engines are relatively outdated.”

China has historically relied heavily on foreign technologies when it comes to aero-engines. *According to a CNN report in August, engines have accounted for 30 percent of all of China’s imports over the past four years.*

This sobering reality made the domestic development and production of engines a major goal in China’s most recent five-year development plan. President Xi Jinping called for the acceleration of independent research, development and manufacturing of aircraft engines in order to make China a genuine aviation power. Xi’s remarks came on the heels of the establishment of the Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) on Aug. 28 in Beijing, Xinhua reported.

The founding of AECC will accelerate China’s development of new engines. According to Wu, it is possible that China will meet the current standards of international engine development within five to 10 years; however, a large-scale improvement is necessary in order to catch up with countries like the U.S.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

| Sat Sep 3, 2016 5:46am EDT |
*China, U.S. pledge support for global aviation emissions pact*

China and the United States have pledged support for a new deal to curb carbon dioxide emissions from the aviation sector, they said in a joint statement on Saturday.

A new global market mechanism for cutting emissions in the aviation sector is set to be finalised at a meeting of the International Civil Aviation Organisation (ICAO) in September and is expected to go into effect from 2021.

"Today, the United States and China are expressing their support for the ICAO Assembly reaching consensus on such a measure," the two countries said in the statement.

The statement, released ahead of a G20 summit in the Chinese coastal city of Hangzhou, said both countries "expect to be early participants in the measure and volunteer to join".

Participation by China, which as a developing country has traditionally been opposed to any binding emissions regime for its industries, is considered crucial to any deal, and experts say they expect it to favor Chinese airlines at least in the initial phase.

"It is not an issue for China to sign up for the ICAO deal, as the mitigation actions are voluntary until 2026," said Chai Qimin, a researcher with China's National Center for Climate Change Strategy and International Cooperation (NCSC).

Chai said the deal could also favor China by giving it a lower share of all emissions that must be capped starting from 2020, but its participation would still depend on whether other countries could agree on terms.

China has been concerned that attempts to force its planes to buy carbon credits would represent a violation of the "common but differentiated responsibility" principle that says developed countries should take the lead in cutting emissions. 

Negotiations are expected until the ICAO meets on Sept. 27.

"There are a lot of details that will determine the level of ambition," said Li Shuo, climate adviser with Greenpeace.

While China had been more "progressive" when it came to the Montreal protocol and the phasing out of CFCs, it was showing fewer signs of movement on aviation, he said.

Annie Petsonk, international counsel at the Washington D.C.-based Environmental Defense Fund, said 80-90 percent of emissions above 2020 levels would need to be covered by the agreement for the civil aviation sector to hit a long-term target of carbon-neutral growth.

As an aviation powerhouse, China's participation in the deal's initial voluntary phases from 2021 to 2026 would likely be required to hit that 80 percent target, according to calculations by the non-profit International Council on Clean Transportation.

The council's Dan Rutherford has said China's absence from first phases "would definitely be a big hole in the coverage".

On Thursday, the European Commission's director-general for transport urged countries to join the deal.

"Our aim must be also to try to maximize the coverage and to try to have all the key aviation nations opting in," said Henrik Hololei during an environment committee hearing.

China declined to cooperate with EU efforts to compel international airlines to buy carbon credits from its emissions trading scheme to cover flights into European airports, forcing the EU to suspend the plan.

European legislators remain skeptical of the draft ICAO resolution, arguing it falls short of EU ambitions.

Some members of the EU parliament say the draft does not go far enough to justify extending the exemption for international flights from the EU's own aviation emissions trading scheme beyond 2016.

The EU has to decide whether to continue exempting international flights by the end of the year.

The Civil Aviation Administration of China would not comment on China's position, but Chai Haibo, vice-general secretary of the China Air Transport Industry Association, said the industry would support whatever decision the government made.

"Multinational negotiations under a government framework are more favourable, and we hope it will result in an acceptable deal to all parties," he said.

ICAO has estimated that carbon offsetting will cost operators 0.2-0.6 percent of total revenue from international aviation beginning in 2025, and 0.5-1.4 percent from 2035.


(Reporting by David Stanway in SHANGHAI, Kathy Chen in BEIJING, Allison Lampert in MONTREAL, Julia Fioretti in BRUSSELS, Valerie Volcovici in WASHINGTON; Editing by Robert Birsel)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

TaiShang said:


> *China’s aero-engine development industry sets lofty goals for next decade
> By Kou Jie
> September 05, 2016
> People's Daily*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _[File photo]_
> 
> After 60 years of development, China has established a relatively comprehensive research and development system for aero-engines, *with about 90 percent of the country’s operational aircraft utilizing domestic engines at present*, according to an expert.
> 
> “In the process of industrialization, China has established an independent sector for aero-engines. The performance of domestically produced imitational engines reached a remarkably high level in the 70s, and *around 90 percent of China’s main operational aircraft are using domestic engines now*,” said senior colonel Wu Guohui, who is also an associate professor at the PLA National Defense University, in an interview with the Beijing Times.
> 
> *Currently, most of China’s fighter planes, attack aircraft, bombers and fighter-bombers feature domestic engines; only a small number of third-generation jet fighters are still using foreign engines, according to the newspaper.*
> 
> Nevertheless, Wu explained, “Compared to the U.S., Europe and Russia, China still lags behind in the area of engines, as the country’s development and mode of management for engines are relatively outdated.”
> 
> China has historically relied heavily on foreign technologies when it comes to aero-engines. *According to a CNN report in August, engines have accounted for 30 percent of all of China’s imports over the past four years.*
> 
> This sobering reality made the domestic development and production of engines a major goal in China’s most recent five-year development plan. President Xi Jinping called for the acceleration of independent research, development and manufacturing of aircraft engines in order to make China a genuine aviation power. Xi’s remarks came on the heels of the establishment of the Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) on Aug. 28 in Beijing, Xinhua reported.
> 
> The founding of AECC will accelerate China’s development of new engines. According to Wu, it is possible that China will meet the current standards of international engine development within five to 10 years; however, a large-scale improvement is necessary in order to catch up with countries like the U.S.



There is a reason why this new corps employ 96000 people for work. Many people dont realise China produces large number of engines even its clone for its own usage. Its boasting domestic market and benefit within the country rather than exporting the money. What China aviation lack will be engines for civilian export and domestic use market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Beast said:


> There is a reason why this new corps employ 96000 people for work. Many people dont realise China produces large number of engines even its clone for its own usage. Its boasting domestic market and benefit within the country rather than exporting the money. What China aviation lack will be engines for civilian export and domestic use market.


The new company Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) has a staggering number of 96,000 staff.

Assuming that 20% of them are in R&D, that means they have 19,200 researchers/scientists. With this number of resources, I expect to see major development in China's aircraft engines.

If they need more money, they have plenty of that too!

Damn, it's getting more difficult to compete with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Learning to Fly: China Rolls Out Project to Create Its Own Aircraft Engines*
07.09.2016

China has announced an ambitious plan to create its own world-class aircraft engines, in a bid to wean itself off foreign suppliers, according to the Russian newspaper Vzglyad.

In an attempt to overcome its dependence on foreign suppliers, China has launched a project to produce its own aircraft engines, the Russian newspaper Vzglyad reported.

The newspaper referred to the recent establishment of the Aero-Engine Corporation of China, a crucial step, given that all of the country's aircraft engines had previously been developed and built by the Aviation Industry Corporation of China.

*"We will try to find a path along which we can innovate independently in conducting fundamental research, making key technological breakthroughs and produce strategic aircraft engines*," Liu Tingyi, President of the Chinese Aeronautical Establishment, was quoted by Chinese state media as saying. Establishing a new company was a "strategic move" which will help turn China into an aviation power, according to the country's President Xi Jinping.

He called for accelerating the research, development and manufacturing of aircraft engines and gas turbines to help China build a strong aviation industry.

In this context, Vzglyad cited the website defense-aerospace.com as saying that "despite China having made tremendous achievements in science, technology and industrial manufacturing, aircraft engines remain one of the few fields in which the country still lags largely behind top players, especially the United States."

Under a plan under titled "it will be produced in China by 2025," the production of aircraft engines is one of the 10 industrial sectors that are of critical importance to the country, which is why the project will be fully supported by the government, according to Vzglyad. As for the Aero-Engine Corporation of China, it will reportedly have 50 billion yuan (7.5 billion dollars) in registered capital and 96,000 employees; the enterprise is due to focus on developing both military and commercial jet engines.

Even though China produces its own planes domestically, the country has struggled for decades to create its own jet engines which could be in line with international standards and boost China's military power.

According to RT, China's air force currently imports Russian-made engines, while the Chinese C9191 narrow-body commercial aircraft is powered by engines produced by a US-French joint venture, with engines for the ARJ21 airliner made by General Electric.

As far as the Chinese People's Liberation Army Air Force is concerned, most of its best aircraft, including the J-10 fighter jet and Y-20 transport plane, "rely heavily on engines imported from Russia, while the new-generation J-20 stealth fighter jet also used Russian-made engines for its test flight," the defense-aerospace.com recalled. Some experts, meanwhile, did not rule out that when creating its own engines, China may resort to using so-called reverse engineering method, when the country's specialists create drawings of dissembled parts of a foreign engine in order to start assembling it using Chinese plants.

Read more: https://sputniknews.com/asia/20160907/1045058818/china-development-aircraft-engines.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China to be world's 1st trillion-dollar plane market: Boeing*
Xinhua, September 14, 2016

China will become the world's first aviation market to exceed US$1 trillion in value in 20 years, U.S. airplane giant Boeing forecast Tuesday.

*It projected a demand for 6,810 new airplanes in the country over the next two decades, estimating the total value of the new aircraft at US$1.025 trillion.*

"As China transitions to a more consumer-based economy, aviation will play a key role in its economic development," Randy Tinseth, vice president of marketing with Boeing Commercial Airplanes, was quoted as saying in a company statement.

With travel and transportation becoming key services, passenger traffic is expected to grow 6.4 percent annually in China over the coming 20 years, he said.

China will need 5,110 new single-aisle airplanes through 2035, accounting for 75 percent of the total new deliveries, according to the statement.

Driven by China's growing e-commerce business, air cargo is expected to become a key driver for the continuous growth of aviation in the country, with a need for 180 new freighters and 410 converted freighters in the future, said the statement.

Globally, Boeing predicted investment of US$5.9 trillion for 39,620 new commercial airplanes to be delivered during the next 20 years, with China accounting for 17 percent of the total in both value and number.

***
_
Local manufacturers need to race against time and seize a sizable portion from this booming industry before it matures._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_Boeing also sources some parts in Japan, Australia and Europe._

--------
*China manufacturer delivers components for new Boeing airplanes*
(Xinhua) Updated: 2016-09-10 10:53





_*A Boeing 737 MAX sits outside the hangar during a media tour of the Boeing 737 MAX at the 
Boeing plant in Renton, Washington in this December 8, 2015 file photo. [Photo/Agencies]*_​

CHENGDU - Chengfei Commercial Aircraft Company (CCAC) has delivered a batch of key aircraft components on Friday: *rudders made in Chengdu*, capital of Southwest China's Sichuan province, for Boeing's new 737 MAX and 787-10 Dreamliner.

CCAC is a subsidiary of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), the country's largest State-owned aircraft producer.

"Boeing is proud to join AVIC and CCAC to celebrate another exciting milestone in the growing relationship among our companies. The delivery of rudders is for not just one but two of Boeing's airplane development programs," said Ian Chang, Boeing Commercial Airplanes vice-president of supply management in China.

"We are proud to work with AVIC companies, including CCAC, to meet Boeing's requirements for high quality, affordability and on-time delivery while expanding China's aviation manufacturing capabilities."

The 737 MAX which is a more fuel-efficient version of the best-selling 737 family will be delivered to customers starting in 2017 while 787-10 Dreamliner, the largest member of the technologically advanced 787 family, will be delivered to customers starting in 2018.

Boeing is the largest international customer for China's aviation manufacturing industry. Chinese suppliers produce components and assemblies for all five Boeing Commercial Airplanes programs, and more than 9,000 Boeing aircraft are flying with components and parts made in China.

As a Boeing supplier, CCAC produces rudders for the entire 787 family, and the rudder and other components for the 737.

AVIC deputy general manager Geng Ruguang said that AVIC attaches great importance to its partnership with Boeing and will continue to improve innovation and research and development capabilities, enhance competitiveness, and deepen cooperation with Boeing to achieve mutual benefits and meet customer needs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_This is a temporary reduction in HK airport while the new system is being phased in._

--------
*Big cuts: 2,500 Hong Kong flights to be axed in November to phase in new air traffic control system*

Aviation regulator insists move is necessary to avoid overloading controllers and prevent new system from crashing

Danny Lee, SCMP
PUBLISHED : Friday, 16 September, 2016, 7:31am
UPDATED : Friday, 16 September, 2016, 2:44pm

The cost of switching from an out-of-date and unreliable air traffic control system to an over-budget and much delayed upgrade will see 2,500 flights to popular travel destinations (temporarily) axed.

Hong Kong’s aviation regulator announced 90 passenger flights a day would be temporarily halted to help air traffic controllers transition to the new technology, *which will eventually see them handle many more flights*.

Citing safety reasons to avoid overloading controllers and prevent the new system from crashing, airlines were ordered to reduce flying schedules from October 30 until November 26, as first revealed by the _South China Morning Post_ in May.

The planned reduction of overall flights by 6.7 per cent is in reality around 8 per cent because cargo flights have been spared. Some 2,520 flights will be temporarily axed over this period.

*Non-peak season*

Cathay Pacific and its subsidiary, Dragonair, which operate a combined total of more than 450 daily flights and form Hong Kong’s biggest airline group, face the largest cut among carriers.

The transition period for the air traffic upgrade was chosen because November is the busiest month for cargo flights but a non-peak season for passenger operations.

Destinations across Asia such as Tokyo, Seoul, Taipei and Bangkok will be affected, as will San Francisco, London and Vancouver among other routes.






A Civil Aviation Department spokeswoman said: “The airlines concerned have committed that special arrangements will be made to meet market demand if necessary and they will make every effort to minimise the impact on travellers.”

*‘Appeals for understanding’*

Acting assistant director general of civil aviation Cheung Sau-tak insisted the flight reduction was standard practice for most authorities around the world. Cheung cited Britain and Dubai where flying schedules were reduced by 10-26 per cent for up to two months.

“We fully recognise the impact to the trade and the public arising from the slot adjustment, even though it is a short-term arrangement,” Cheung said. “The department highly appreciates the cooperation and support from the airlines and the industry in implementing this temporary arrangement and appeals for public understanding.”

It stressed the upgrade would bring long-term benefits on top of the planned third-runway system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

| Tue Sep 20, 2016 | 5:39am EDT
*Lufthansa, Air China sign route joint venture deal*





_Planes of the Lufthansa airline stand on the tarmac in Frankfurt airport, Germany, March 17, 2016. REUTERS/Kai Pfaffenbach/File Photo_

By Paul Carsten and Brenda Goh Reuters | BEIJING, 

Lufthansa (LHAG.DE) has signed a route sharing deal with China's flagship carrier Air China (601111.SS)(0753.HK), capping off two years of talks that will boost Germany's biggest airline's access to the world's fastest growing aviation market.

The deal, which began with the signing of an accord in July 2014, will see the companies share revenue by allowing them to sell each other's tickets on some routes. It represents the closest agreement such carriers can enter short of a full-scale merger.

The German airline has sought closer ties with Air China to improve its position in the Chinese aviation market as European traffic slows and to stem competition from fast-growing Persian Gulf carriers on lucrative long-haul routes.

"It complements the group of joint ventures Lufthansa has around the world, and it was always our strategic goal to have a joint venture partner in the top five intercontinental markets, and today's joint venture completes that set," Lufthansa chief executive Carsten Spohr told reporters.

The deal, which will also include Lufthansa's units Austrian Airlines and Swiss Air, will initially cover routes from China to cities including Frankfurt, Vienna and Zurich and be eventually expanded to all routes between China and Europe operated by the two carriers.

It will start in the summer of 2017 and no cash investment was committed to the deal.

Lufthansa has in recent years built up a network of revenue-sharing agreements around the globe by striking similar deals with Singapore Airlines (SIAL.SI), United Airlines (UAL.N) and Japan's ANA Holdings (9202.T).

"There is infrastructure restrictions in China, especially when it comes to slots at the big, important airports in Shanghai and in Beijing and also when it comes to entry points on the Chinese border," Spohr said.

"Joining forces between Air China and Lufthansa will help us to optimize our schedules and, therefore, reduce those infrastructure restrictions which exist without disadvantaging the passengers."

The deal furthers cooperation between the two firms, which have been operating passenger flights under codeshare agreements since 2000 and are partners in the world's biggest airline alliance, Star Alliance. They also have an aircraft maintenance joint venture Ameco Beijing.

Air China's Chairman Cai Jianjiang said that the two firms would share revenues and risks and would endeavor to cooperate in other areas without elaborating.

Air China's domestic rivals have also been forging alliances with overseas peers. Last year, China Eastern Airlines Corp Ltd (600115.SS)(0670.HK) agreed to sell a 3.55 percent stake to Delta Air Lines Inc (DAL.N).

(This version of the story has been refiled to correct spelling of Lufthansa CEO's surname in paragraph 8)


(Reporting by Paul Carsten; Brenda Goh in SHANGHAI; Editing by Jacqueline Wong)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

*人民网：国产C919大型客机各项试验稳步推进 年底或首飞*
2016年09月07日 16:25 来源：人民网-军事频道


　　





　　中国商用飞机有限责任公司市场营销部副部长陆峥回答记者提问（来源：中国网）
Deputy Minister of Marketing China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. Lu Zheng answered a reporter's question (Source: China Network)


　　7日上午，第十一届中国国际航空航天博览会（简称“中国航展”）新闻发布会在北京举行。中国商用飞机有限责任公司市场营销部副部长陆峥表示，C919大型客机各项试验稳步推进，力争在2016年底前后实现首飞。

　　谈到C919大型客机的首飞问题，陆峥表示，C919大型客机于2015年10月2日下线，目前各项试验正在全力稳步推进，前期静力试验已经开始。后续还将开展航电、飞控、液压等各系统试验以及机载系统集成试验和全球定位试验等。项目团队共规划了首飞前的试验200多项、1800多个科目，其中实验室系统集成试验有140多项，机上试验近80项。飞机首飞前需要完成系统调试、试飞试验设备和仪器安装等工作，这些工作都在有序的开展。

　　陆峥说，C919是我国首次严格遵循国际试航标准研制的大型民用飞机，在设计、试验、系统研发和集成等方面都存在挑战，需要开展全方位的技术攻关。首飞是重要的技术节点，但必须符合试航要求。所以，中国商用飞机有限责任公司本着安全第一的原则，在脚踏实地完成各项试验的前提下，力争2016年底前后实现首飞。具体时间还需依据后续的试验和工程进度而定。再要强调的是，C919各项研制试验工作进展总体是顺利的。

google translation:

*People's Daily: China-made large passenger aircraft C919 the end of the year or the first flight test steadily*
September 7th, 2016 

7 morning, the Eleventh China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (referred to as "China Air Show") press conference held in Beijing. Deputy Minister of Marketing China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. Lu Zheng expressed, C919 large passenger aircraft of the test steadily, and strive to achieve first flight around the end of 2016.

Turning first flight problem C919 large passenger aircraft, Lu Zheng expressed, C919 large aircraft on October 2, 2015 off the assembly line, the test is currently in full swing steadily, preliminary static test has begun. Follow-up will also carry out the avionics, flight control, hydraulic and other test systems and airborne systems integration and test GPS test. The project team has been planned before the first flight test of more than 200, more than 1,800 subjects, including systems integration laboratory tests has more than 140, nearly 80 test machine. It needs to be done before the first flight system to debug, test equipment and test equipment installation work, which are ordered to carry out.

Lu Zheng said, C919 is the first time trial strictly follow international standards developed large civil aircraft in the design, testing, system integration and other aspects of development and challenges, the need to carry out a full range of technical problems. First flight is an important technology nodes, but must meet the trial requirements. Therefore, China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. in line with the principle of safety first, down to earth at the completion of each test under the premise, and strive to achieve first flight around the end of 2016. The specific time according to need follow-up tests and progress of the project may be. To re-emphasize that, C919 tests the overall progress of the development work it is smooth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eldamar

Three_Kingdoms said:


> *人民网：国产C919大型客机各项试验稳步推进 年底或首飞*
> 2016年09月07日 16:25 来源：人民网-军事频道
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 中国商用飞机有限责任公司市场营销部副部长陆峥回答记者提问（来源：中国网）
> Deputy Minister of Marketing China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. Lu Zheng answered a reporter's question (Source: China Network)
> 
> 
> 7日上午，第十一届中国国际航空航天博览会（简称“中国航展”）新闻发布会在北京举行。中国商用飞机有限责任公司市场营销部副部长陆峥表示，C919大型客机各项试验稳步推进，力争在2016年底前后实现首飞。
> 
> 谈到C919大型客机的首飞问题，陆峥表示，C919大型客机于2015年10月2日下线，目前各项试验正在全力稳步推进，前期静力试验已经开始。后续还将开展航电、飞控、液压等各系统试验以及机载系统集成试验和全球定位试验等。项目团队共规划了首飞前的试验200多项、1800多个科目，其中实验室系统集成试验有140多项，机上试验近80项。飞机首飞前需要完成系统调试、试飞试验设备和仪器安装等工作，这些工作都在有序的开展。
> 
> 陆峥说，C919是我国首次严格遵循国际试航标准研制的大型民用飞机，在设计、试验、系统研发和集成等方面都存在挑战，需要开展全方位的技术攻关。首飞是重要的技术节点，但必须符合试航要求。所以，中国商用飞机有限责任公司本着安全第一的原则，在脚踏实地完成各项试验的前提下，力争2016年底前后实现首飞。具体时间还需依据后续的试验和工程进度而定。再要强调的是，C919各项研制试验工作进展总体是顺利的。
> 
> google translation:
> 
> *People's Daily: China-made large passenger aircraft C919 the end of the year or the first flight test steadily*
> September 7th, 2016
> 
> 7 morning, the Eleventh China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition (referred to as "China Air Show") press conference held in Beijing. Deputy Minister of Marketing China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. Lu Zheng expressed, C919 large passenger aircraft of the test steadily, and strive to achieve first flight around the end of 2016.
> 
> Turning first flight problem C919 large passenger aircraft, Lu Zheng expressed, C919 large aircraft on October 2, 2015 off the assembly line, the test is currently in full swing steadily, preliminary static test has begun. Follow-up will also carry out the avionics, flight control, hydraulic and other test systems and airborne systems integration and test GPS test. The project team has been planned before the first flight test of more than 200, more than 1,800 subjects, including systems integration laboratory tests has more than 140, nearly 80 test machine. It needs to be done before the first flight system to debug, test equipment and test equipment installation work, which are ordered to carry out.
> 
> Lu Zheng said, C919 is the first time trial strictly follow international standards developed large civil aircraft in the design, testing, system integration and other aspects of development and challenges, the need to carry out a full range of technical problems. First flight is an important technology nodes, but must meet the trial requirements. Therefore, China Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd. in line with the principle of safety first, down to earth at the completion of each test under the premise, and strive to achieve first flight around the end of 2016. The specific time according to need follow-up tests and progress of the project may be. To re-emphasize that, C919 tests the overall progress of the development work it is smooth.



the day will come when it's time to push out foreign commercial planes too(in addition to smartphones, which is already happening- and many other stuff)



TaiShang said:


> *China to be world's 1st trillion-dollar plane market: Boeing*
> Xinhua, September 14, 2016
> 
> China will become the world's first aviation market to exceed US$1 trillion in value in 20 years, U.S. airplane giant Boeing forecast Tuesday.
> 
> *It projected a demand for 6,810 new airplanes in the country over the next two decades, estimating the total value of the new aircraft at US$1.025 trillion.*
> 
> "As China transitions to a more consumer-based economy, aviation will play a key role in its economic development," Randy Tinseth, vice president of marketing with Boeing Commercial Airplanes, was quoted as saying in a company statement.
> 
> With travel and transportation becoming key services, passenger traffic is expected to grow 6.4 percent annually in China over the coming 20 years, he said.
> 
> China will need 5,110 new single-aisle airplanes through 2035, accounting for 75 percent of the total new deliveries, according to the statement.
> 
> Driven by China's growing e-commerce business, air cargo is expected to become a key driver for the continuous growth of aviation in the country, with a need for 180 new freighters and 410 converted freighters in the future, said the statement.
> 
> Globally, Boeing predicted investment of US$5.9 trillion for 39,620 new commercial airplanes to be delivered during the next 20 years, with China accounting for 17 percent of the total in both value and number.
> 
> ***
> 
> _Local manufacturers need to race against time and seize a sizable portion from this booming industry before it matures._



Sorry Boeing(and Airbus). I'd say this US1.025 trillion dollars pie would be taken up by the Comac C919 commerical aircraft series by 2025. State protectionism would ensure that- just like what is happening now to Apple, Cisco and other foreign brands

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_As this is the first time, we would expect more tests to be carried out before test flight._

--------
*C919 pushes on with static tests in prep for first flight*

09 SEPTEMBER, 2016
BY: MAVIS TOH, FlightGlobal
SHANGHAI

Comac says static strength tests for its C919 programme are slightly behind schedule, but that the team is still on track to complete the required tests by the end of the year, which will give an indication of whether the first flight can go ahead.

Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute C919 deputy designer Zhao Junfeng says his team is focused on completing load tests, in support of the programme’s planned first flight for the end of the year.

“I’ve split things into three stages, first is the tests we need to do before first flight, after that the limit loads, followed by exploratory experiments,” Zhao tells FlightGlobal at AVIC’s newly-built static strength test facility in Shanghai, just a stone’s throw from Comac’s final assembly centre in Pudong.

Asked if he is satisfied with the test outcome thus far, Zhao says the results “are acceptable”, and that he is focused on using these tests to verify the static strength of the aircraft structure and components.

“Once we are able to do that, we will report it to the headquarters and tell them that the aircraft is ready to fly.”

When FlightGlobal visited the test facility in the first week of September, the aircraft was undergoing tests related to its landing gear. The unpainted fuselage had wings and its vertical stabilizer attached.

Zhao says that to hasten progress, while the main airframe is undergoing tests in Shanghai, tests on movable aircraft parts are being done in Xian.

He explains that while the ground test aircraft was handed over to the facility in April, there were still “bits of unfinished work” that had to be completed. The team thus had to “tie up loose ends” in manufacturing, while conducting tests concurrently.

An example is how modifications needed to be made to the aircraft to enable the installations of loading devices.

This has since pushed static strength test progress back from the previously targeted October completion.

“Our latest plan is to finish the tests by the end of the year. We need to complete the tests a month before first flight, conclude our experiments and make a report to the chief designer,” says Zhao.

Asked what is the biggest challenge now for static strength test works, Zhao says: “The main issue is schedule and the need for time. Static strength tests take time and if a certain part is delivered to me late, I will require more time.”

Comac is officially working toward a year-end first flight for the C919, but FlightGlobal understands that this is likely to be pushed back to early 2017.


===========================

*COMAC plans C919 inaugural flight by year-end, early 2017*
Katie Cantle, Air Transport World
Sep 8, 2016





_Roll-out of COMAC C919._ 

The Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) plans to launch the C919 inaugural flight by the end of this year or early 2017. The specific timetable for the inaugural flight will depend on subsequent flight tests. However, a company insider told ATW it will be difficult for COMAC to fulfill this plan.

COMAC rolled out the narrowbody, 158-seat C919 prototype in October 2015. The company is undergoing various tests in preparation for an inaugural flight, which will be followed by certification and delivery to Chengdu Airlines by 2020. The original schedule called for the aircraft to conduct its first flight in 2014.

The Chinese manufacturer has won 517 orders for the C919 from 21 Chinese carriers and aviation companies.

According to Airbus, the global airline industry will need 26,730 narrowbody, single-aisle aircraft over the next 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Another China-made passenger jet takes off from local center*
By Yang Jian | September 29, 2016, Thursday



Another domestically-made regional passenger jets took off from its assembly center in Shanghai today after being delivered to the Chengdu Airlines. --Dong Jun 

The latest of China's domestically-made regional passenger jets took off from its assembly center in Shanghai today after being delivered to the Chengdu Airlines.

The new twin-engine ARJ21-700 has 78 seats, including 8 first-class seats that have been set for the aircraft for the first time, its manufacturer, the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), said.

Passengers on board the second ARJ21 aircraft heading to southwestern city of Chengdu includes senior officials with COMAC and the airline.

“COMAC has begun applying for a Production Certificate to the Civil Aviation Administration of China for the mass productions on the aircraft,” said Yu Zemin, deputy general manager with the Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute under COMAC where the aircraft is being assembled.

The institute will assemble another seven ARJ21s this year and will manage to manufacture 25 ARJ21s annually by 2020, Yu said.

The first ARJ21 with a 90-seat all economy configuration that was delivered to Chengdu Airlines on June 28 has been flying safely for over 200 hours on 70 flights mainly between Shanghai and Chengdu.

The aircraft has a load factor of over 90 percent as many passengers want to take the nation’s first homemade regional jet, according to the airline. It has trained eight pilots and 30 flight attendants for the ARJ21.

China began development of the ARJ21 in 2002. It has received over 400 orders around global clients. Airlines in Laos, Myanmar and the Republic of Congo have ordered the jets.


-----###-----​*Photos: COMAC Delivers 2nd ARJ21-700 Regional Jet to Chengdu Airlines *
_China Aviation Daily | Sep. 29, 2016_

The Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) Thursday delivered the second ARJ21-700, the country's first indigenously designed regional jet, to launch customer Chengdu Airlines.

Different from the all-economy class on its first ARJ21 regional jet, Chengdu Airlines' 2nd ARJ21 (Registration B-3322) features a two-class configuration with 78 seats.

As of September 28, Chengdu Airlines' ARJ21 aircraft has operated 70 flights with an average passenger load factor of 90% since its inaugural revenue flight on June 28, 2016.

As the launch customer of the ARJ21, the Chengdu-based carrier received the first of 30 ARJ21-700 aircraft, Registration B-3321, on November 29, 2015. The regional carrier will take delivery of five ARJ21-700s by the end of this year, including two 90-seat aircraft and three 78-seat ones. All 30 ARJ21s for delivery will be completed within next five to six years.

The regional carrier is the sole airline operating the aircraft type, serving Chengdu-Shanghai Hongqiao route. The new regional jet will be initially deployed on the same route before serving new market, Chengdu Airlines said.

Chengdu Airlines plans to fly first five ARJ21s on seven domestic routes from Chengdu to Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Xi'an, Nanjing and Guiyang, to ensure it can handle safe and reliable operations, as well as to build customer awareness of the indigenous aircraft.

Photos: COMAC Delivers 2nd ARJ21-700 Regional Jet to Chengdu Airlines

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

*22nd World Routes kicks off in Chengdu*
2016-09-27 14:54 | Ecns.cn | Editor:Yao Lan

The 22nd World Route Development Forum, also known as World Routes, opens in Chengdu City, the capital of Southwest China’s Sichuan Province, Sept. 26, 2016. Representatives from 240 airlines, 470 airports and 80 tourism service agencies are taking part in the forum, one of the biggest annual events for the civil aviation sector. Chengdu is the second city on the Chinese mainland to host the event, following Beijing in 2009. (Photo: China News Service/Liu Zhongjun)





The 22nd World Route Development Forum, aka World Routes, opens in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province.






The 22nd World Route Development Forum, aka World Routes, opens in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province.






The 22nd World Route Development Forum, aka World Routes, opens in Chengdu City, Sichuan Province.






If there is no panda, it cannot be Chengdu, Sichuan.






The sign says, "Welcome to Chengdu."





Panda, panda, panda, the symbol of Chengdu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## GS Zhou

next time if I fly Shanghai to Chengdu, I'll choose the ARJ21 flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

GS Zhou said:


> next time if I fly Shanghai to Chengdu, I'll choose the ARJ21 flight.



Good idea
HSR on the return trip then

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Three_Kingdoms

JSCh said:


> *Another China-made passenger jet takes off from local center*
> By Yang Jian | September 29, 2016, Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another domestically-made regional passenger jets took off from its assembly center in Shanghai today after being delivered to the Chengdu Airlines. --Dong Jun
> 
> The latest of China's domestically-made regional passenger jets took off from its assembly center in Shanghai today after being delivered to the Chengdu Airlines.
> 
> The new twin-engine ARJ21-700 has 78 seats, including 8 first-class seats that have been set for the aircraft for the first time, its manufacturer, the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), said.
> 
> Passengers on board the second ARJ21 aircraft heading to southwestern city of Chengdu includes senior officials with COMAC and the airline.
> 
> “COMAC has begun applying for a Production Certificate to the Civil Aviation Administration of China for the mass productions on the aircraft,” said Yu Zemin, deputy general manager with the Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute under COMAC where the aircraft is being assembled.
> 
> The institute will assemble another seven ARJ21s this year and will manage to manufacture 25 ARJ21s annually by 2020, Yu said.
> 
> The first ARJ21 with a 90-seat all economy configuration that was delivered to Chengdu Airlines on June 28 has been flying safely for over 200 hours on 70 flights mainly between Shanghai and Chengdu.
> 
> The aircraft has a load factor of over 90 percent as many passengers want to take the nation’s first homemade regional jet, according to the airline. It has trained eight pilots and 30 flight attendants for the ARJ21.
> 
> China began development of the ARJ21 in 2002. It has received over 400 orders around global clients. Airlines in Laos, Myanmar and the Republic of Congo have ordered the jets.
> 
> 
> -----###-----​*Photos: COMAC Delivers 2nd ARJ21-700 Regional Jet to Chengdu Airlines *
> _China Aviation Daily | Sep. 29, 2016_
> 
> The Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) Thursday delivered the second ARJ21-700, the country's first indigenously designed regional jet, to launch customer Chengdu Airlines.
> 
> Different from the all-economy class on its first ARJ21 regional jet, Chengdu Airlines' 2nd ARJ21 (Registration B-3322) features a two-class configuration with 78 seats.
> 
> As of September 28, Chengdu Airlines' ARJ21 aircraft has operated 70 flights with an average passenger load factor of 90% since its inaugural revenue flight on June 28, 2016.
> 
> As the launch customer of the ARJ21, the Chengdu-based carrier received the first of 30 ARJ21-700 aircraft, Registration B-3321, on November 29, 2015. The regional carrier will take delivery of five ARJ21-700s by the end of this year, including two 90-seat aircraft and three 78-seat ones. All 30 ARJ21s for delivery will be completed within next five to six years.
> 
> The regional carrier is the sole airline operating the aircraft type, serving Chengdu-Shanghai Hongqiao route. The new regional jet will be initially deployed on the same route before serving new market, Chengdu Airlines said.
> 
> Chengdu Airlines plans to fly first five ARJ21s on seven domestic routes from Chengdu to Shanghai, Beijing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, Xi'an, Nanjing and Guiyang, to ensure it can handle safe and reliable operations, as well as to build customer awareness of the indigenous aircraft.
> 
> Photos: COMAC Delivers 2nd ARJ21-700 Regional Jet to Chengdu Airlines



*Congratulations *

"As of September 28, Chengdu Airlines' ARJ21 aircraft has operated 70 flights *with an average passenger load factor of 90% since its inaugural revenue flight on June 28, 2016*."

That is impressive which is the best news to defeat any purpose of malice against COMAC and the lies of low ticket sales 

So another 5 aircraft to go which will bring the delivery to 7 by the end of this year to Chengdu 
In view of 400 orders already secured on hand and growing but only 25 ARJ-21s can be made annually, the rate of production is too low obviously Also there is a shortage of pilots as well

All the best to the application of the Mass Production Certificate and make this airplane a success, COMAC

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CountStrike

*China Airlines becomes new operator of the A350 XWB*
Published on: Friday, September, 30, 2016, 02:45 PM
Source and image:



China Airlines (CAL) has taken delivery of its first A350-900, becoming the ninth airline to operate the world’s newest twin engine wide-body airliner.

CAL’s A350-900 is configured with a three class layout with a total of 306 seats, comprising 32 in Premium Business class, convertible to fully lie-flat beds, 31 in Premium Economy and 243 in the main cabin.

Altogether CAL has ordered 14 A350-900s. After an initial period flying on regional services between Taipei and Hong-Kong, the aircraft will be deployed on long-haul flights, starting with Amsterdam, followed by Vienna and Rome.


Finnair has finalized the arrangement to sell the Airbus A350 aircraft delivered on September 29, 2016 to GE Capital Aviation Services (GECAS) and lease back the aircraft for its own operation. The initial lease period is 12 years, and the lease includes extension options.

The A350 XWB features the latest aerodynamic design, carbon fiber fuselage and wings, plus new fuel-efficient Rolls-Royce engines. Together, these latest technologies translate into unrivalled levels of operational efficiency, with a 25 percent reduction in fuel burn and emissions, and significantly lower maintenance costs.

To date, Airbus has recorded a total of 810 firm orders for the A350 XWB from 43 customers worldwide.
http://www.aerotime.aero/en/civil/14395-china-airlines-becomes-new-operator-of-the-a350-xwb

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Wheels up for China’s new aero-engine group*
on: August 30, 2016In: Business, News In Image
BEIJING (AFP) – China officially launched a new multi-billion dollar jet engine conglomerate with almost 100,000 employees at the weekend, as Beijing seeks to become an aerospace power and compete with the likes of Rolls Royce and General Electric.

The Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) has registered capital of 50 billion yuan ($7.5 billion), and previous reports said it would incorporate subsidiaries of a series of state-owned firms, including the Aviation Industrial Corp of China (AVIC).

President Xi Jinping said founding the company was a “strategic move” to make China an aviation power and modernise the military, the official Xinhua news agency reported.

China does not make large commercial jet engines of its own and the country’s narrow-body airliner, the C919, is powered by engines from CFM International, a venture between GE of the United States and France’s Safran.

The best aircraft in China’s air force use engines built in Russia, Xinhua said.

Beijing is looking to change that with the creation of a new national champion in the field as it seeks the prestige of having its own aviation sector.





Visitors look at a full-size model of an aircraft jet engine made by China Aviation Industry Corporation (AVIC) at the China International Industry Fair in Shanghai. – AFP

Leaders have targeted the manufacture of high-technology products such as jet engines as a means to transform the world’s second largest economy and make its firms more competitive with advanced foreign rivals in aerospace, biotechnology, alternative energy and other sectors.

Premier Li Keqiang said in written comments that making “breakthroughs” in advanced aircraft engines would have great value in strengthening the military and manufacturing ability of the country.

Xinhua cited him urging indigenous innovation to make AECC a world leader in aero-engines.

The new firm will employ 96,000 employees and be headquartered in the capital, reports said, with China’s State Council, or cabinet, and the Beijing city government also investing in it.

But industry executives say it could take years for the firm to develop the engines to power big commercial jets.

Earlier this summer China’s homegrown regional jet the ARJ21, made by AECC investor the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), made its first commercial flight after years of delays, though its quality and reliability still have to be established to win over customer and passenger confidence.
http://borneobulletin.com.bn/wheels-chinas-new-aero-engine-group/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

China boosts aviation power with nationwide strength
2016-10-01 10:06 | Xinhua | Editor: Li Yan 

China is gearing up to realize its dream of "taking off" by boosting a global aviation power. It goes all out with the state will and nationwide strength, targeting to have its own aircraft with home-made aero-engine.

Within one year, China showed the world with three iconic models of its "large aircraft family" : the commissioned heavy-load *airfreighter Y-20*, as well as the completed first homemade *large passenger aircraft C919* and the massive *amphibious aircraft AG600*.

"The aviation industry is the crown industry in the manufacturing industry. The large aircraft is the exclusive capacity of a great power, with its will and strength," said Geng Ruguang, deputy manager of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), the country's largest state-owned aircraft producer.

"It is a harvesting time for China' s aviation industry to embrace multiple symbolic major models after years of constant efforts. It represents the general upgrading of its national and scientific strength," said Geng.

The country shows unprecedented efforts and boldness in innovating to make the country an aviation power. And its has made a big decision to drive its aircraft with the "China heart" , home-made aero-engine.

On Aug.28, the Aero Engine Corporation of China* (AECC) was established in Beijing*, targeting to become a world-class aircraft engine company with the indigenous innovation.

The aviation engine has long been a perplexing "pain" for China' s aviation industry. The new step is deemed as a strategic move of China to enhance the national power as well as the capacity of the armed forces.

"Based on the independent innovation, the AECC will stride forward to create the strong 'China heart' for our aircraft." said Cao Jianguo, president with the AECC.

According to Cao, the corporation will focus on building a complete industry chain with the design, manufacturing, experiment and related key material research of the aero-engine.

"It will adhere to independent research and development for the national mission of aviation engine," he added.

As a new state-owned enterprise, the AECC received investment from the State Council, the Beijing Municipal Government, Aviation Industry Corporation of China and Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, with a registered capital of 50 billion yuan (around 7.5 billion U.S. dollars).

The aircraft engines are sophisticated products of the equipment manufacturing industry. Making breakthroughs in this area as soon as possible will have great value for improving China's economic and military power and national strength.

China will launch at least 100 key projects over the next 15 years to increase the country's technological capability and improve people's livelihoods, according to the 13th Five-Year Plan unveiled earlier this year.

Aviation engines and gas turbines, as well as the "large aircraft project" were all listed among the 100 projects.

In fact, besides the move on boosting the aero-engine industry, China has also caught the world' s attention by releasing three major models of its home-made large aircraft models.

On Nov.2, 2015,China' s first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft C919 was unveiled by its producer Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) in Shanghai. It is under important mission for China to get its role in the bursting civil aviation market, which is now monopolized by the Airbus and Boeing.

With its maiden flight scheduled for next year, however, and at least another three years of test flights, it will take some time before the single-aisle jet can fly commercial air routes the world over.

On July 6, 2016, two Y-20 planes, China's largest homegrown transport aircraft, officially joined the People's Liberation Army (PLA) Air Force. It represents that China has gained the capacity of long-range transportation, and entered the world' s "large aircraft club" with all members as aviation powers.

On July 23, China completed production of the massive amphibian AQ600, the world' s largest one of its kind under development phase. About the size of a Boeing 737, the AG600 is to be used to fight forest fires and perform marine rescue missions.

Industry insiders said, China' s aviation industry progress will accelerating the country to march forward to a power with stronger manufacturing industry, innovation capacity as well as national defense.

"China has shown the world with an upgrading aviation industry. It will have a bright prospect with the great nation' s determination to become a global aviation power, peering the traditional western powers," said Geng Ruguang.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*China's Commercial Aircraft Maker Delivers 2nd Regional Jet ARJ21 to Chengdu Airlines *


 CCTV+
Published on Sep 29, 2016

Chinese state-owned plane maker Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd. (COMAC) delivered its second ARJ21, China's first domestic commercial regional aircraft, to Chengdu Airlines on Thursday in Shanghai. 

The ARJ21 has garnered over 400 orders from domestic and oversea carriers. The turbofan regional jets have 70 economy and eight first-class seats. 

The company plans a shift to mass production after its second delivery of ARJ21 with a serial number of B-3322 issued by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC). 

"Now we start to prepare for a mass production. We will make seven next year and 25 in 2020," said Yu Zemin, vice manager of COMAC. 

"ARJ21 has been doing successful commercial operation so far. I believe it will get better and better as we find problems, solve them and improve the design," said Shen Xiaoming, deputy director of the East China Regional Administration of CAAC. 

The company delivered its first ARJ21 on June 28 this year. The plane has been in operation commuting between Shanghai and Chengdu every Tuesday, Thursday and Saturday. 
More on: http://www.cctvplus.com/news/20160929...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

Hainan Airlines to launch direct China-New Zealand service in New Year
2016-10-03 13:32:36 Xinhua Web Editor: Shi

_*




China's Hainan Airlines is to begin direct flights between Shenzhen and Auckland
from Dec. 31, 2016. [File Photo: 163.com]*_​
China's Hainan Airlines is to begin direct flights between Shenzhen, a major city in southern China, and Auckland from Dec. 31, Auckland Airport announced Monday.

The inaugural flight would touch down on Jan. 1, 2017, and the airline would operate three times a week between Shenzhen and Auckland using an A330 aircraft.

The new route was part of Hainan Airlines' international expansion plans, Auckland Airport general manager, aeronautical commercial Norris Carter said in a statement.

"This non-stop service will not only grow the number of visitors from southern China, it will also give Chinese travelers further connecting flight options to Auckland from other areas in China through the extensive Hainan Airlines' network," said Carter.

Auckland Airport estimated that the new service would add 81,000 seats to the China-Auckland route every year and boost the New Zealand tourism industry by 102 million NZ dollars (74.12 million U.S. dollars).

Hainan Airlines is part of the HNA group and is the largest privately-owned air transport company and the fourth largest airline in terms of fleet size in China.

The airline has been operating for 23 years with 162 aircraft in operation and since 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Goes All Out to Become 'Global Aviation Power'*
MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
16:08 03.10.201





Chinese leadership views investing in domestic aviation, both civilian and military, as one of the country's top priorities in hopes that this will help Beijing improve its manufacturing industry, boost innovation and improve national defense, Xinhua reported.

Geng Ruguang, Executive Vice President of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC), described aviation industry as the "crown jewel" of manufacturing, saying that China has the potential "to become a global aviation power." AVIC is the country's leading aerospace and defense company behind some of China's biggest projects, including the AVIC TA-600, the Comac C919 and the Xian Y-20. 

The AVIC TA-600, also known as AG-600, is said to be the largest amphibious aircraft in the world. It is expected to make its maiden flight later this year. The flying boat, manufactured by AVIC, is designed to be used to fight forest fires and carry out rescue missions at sea.

Last year, China unveiled the Comac C919, a jet airliner intended to compete with passenger planes produced by Airbus and Boeing. The aircraft will perform its first flight next year and will then carry out test flights for additional three years, the Chinese news agency said. Comac was established by several companies, including AVIC. The Xian Y-20 large military transport aircraft has been in service with the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) since July 6, 2016. Xi'an Aircraft Industrial Corporation is AVIC's subsidiary. China apparently considers large aircraft as a necessary step to increase its international standing. Unsurprisingly, Geng Ruguang referred to them as an element of "a great power." "It is a harvest time for China's aviation industry to embrace multiple symbolic major models after years of constant efforts. It represents the general upgrading of its national and scientific strength," he said.





On August 28, the country established the Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) tasked with creating what the Chinese lovingly call a "heart" for its domestic aircraft. AECC is expected to showcase some of the engines at the upcoming China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition, also known as Airshow China. It will be held on November 1-6 in Zhuhai, Guangdong.

However, some doubt that China will be able to quickly close the technological gap. "Chinese engineers are capable of building military aircraft engines but have yet to master the skills to develop and produce the large, powerful turbofan engines used in commercial airliners. For years, China has struggled to produce advanced aircraft engines that are capable of matching up to their foreign counterparts, despite state funding," the website Defence Aviation asserted.

https://sputniknews.com/military/20161003/1045950901/china-aircraft-technology.html

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## PakSword

Any good news about our friend China is good news for us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

PakSword said:


> Any good news about our friend China is good news for us.




And any good news about China's brother, Pakistan. is also good news for all Chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ali_raza

china is doing it right.they cant be a real power untill it got air dominance


----------



## Arbiter

beijingwalker said:


> *However, some doubt that China will be able to quickly close the technological gap*.


How many times have we not heard this before? When China commits to anything it makes sure to succeed, usually before expected time. It is something we all should try to learn from China.


----------



## AndrewJin

Arbiter said:


> How many times have we not heard this before? When China commits to anything it makes sure to succeed, usually before expected time. It is something we all should try to learn from China.


We are not there yet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*Country's first airpark set to take off soon*
2016-10-05 10:29 | Xinhua | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

China's first aviation theme park will open to the public soon, according to Aviation Industry Corp of China, the nation's leading aircraft maker.

Infrastructure construction work has been completed at the 30-square-kilometer AVIC Airpark in Jingmen in Central China's Hubei province, said a news release from the aviation conglomerate in Beijing.

The airpark has the largest general aviation airport in Central China, Zhanghe Airport, which has one 1,800-meter-long runway and another 800-meters-long. It also has a designated area on the surface of the Zhanghe Reservoir that can be used by seaplanes to land and take off.

The opening of the park will help boost development of China's general aviation and strengthen public interest and awareness of the sector, the news release said. It added that when completed, the park's five sections will feature commercial flight services, general aviation manufacturing, aviation tourism, aviation research and development, and cultural industries.

General aviation refers to civil aviation operations rather than scheduled air services.

The Jingmen airpark will host a range of general aviation facilities, such as hangars, pilot training schools, aeronautical service facilities, fliers' clubs and aviation museums, according to Song Qingguo, general manager of China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co, which is owned by AVIC, who participated in the planning and building.

It also aims to become the country's largest test and manufacturing base for special aircraft, and to dominate Central China's general aviation services market.

Song said an AVIC aircraft assembly plant is being built in the airpark, and that it will be capable of producing about 500 lightweight sport planes a year.

AVIC plans to establish 50 such airparks nationwide to promote aviation culture and accelerate the growth of general aviation industries, which have long been ignored in China.

The United States, which operates more than 300,000 general aviation aircrafts, has at least 21,000 airports and landing points dedicated to such planes, along with nearly 10,000 maintenance stations.

By contrast, the Chinese mainland has less than 300 general aviation airports and landing points, and few maintenance and support facilities, according to Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine.

Joon Dauplaise, director of emerging markets at US manufacturer Cirrus Aircraft, was quoted by Xinhua News Agency as saying that the US has about 600 aviation communities that combine entertainment with business functions, and with the opening-up of China's general aviation market and the development of advanced equipment manufacturing, there is enormous potential for aviation parks in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CountStrike

*Liebherr, LAMC JV Delivers First Chinese Assembled Landing Gear to Comac*
0 0 1 1 2
Posted on 06/10/2016 - 01:10


Print




Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha), the joint venture between China’s LAMC (AVIC Landing Gear Advanced Manufacturing) and Germany’s Libherr-Aerospace has delivered its first Chinese-assembled landing gear for the ARJ21 to the aircraft’s manufacturer Comac.

The JV, established in 2012 for the Chinese aviation market, will assemble the next ARJ21 main landing gears at its facility in Changsa, taking responsibility for parts procurement.

The assembly line replicates another of Liebherr’s centre of excellence for landing gear and flight control systems in Lindenberg, Germany.

Arndt Schoenemann, chairman of the board of directors of Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha), said the delivery of the first ARJ21 main landing gear assembled in China to COMAC represented “a major milestone in the history of the JV.”

The first ARJ21 entered into service in June with launch customer Chengdu Airlines, the domestic carrier subsidiary of Sichuan Airlines.

http://mro-network.com/news/2016/10...st-chinese-assembled-landing-gear-comac/15781

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*C919 passenger jet ready to lift Chinese aviation industry*
By Zhu Wenqian in Zhuhai (China Daily) 08:22, November 02, 2016







The C919 passenger jet was unveiled as it was rolled out from the final assembly line in Shanghai on Nov 2, 2015. Yin Liqin / For China Daily

With China's J-20 stealth fighter making its public debut on Tuesday at Air Show China, the country is about to take another big step with the first test flight of the C919 later this year or in early 2017, said officials.

The much-anticipated C919, a large, homegrown passenger jet, is expected to provide a major impetus to domestic airplane manufacturing as it clinches new orders before its first test flight.

The latest news on the single-aisle, 168-passenger, twin-engine jet has been a highlight of this week's China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai.

* "After the C919 aircraft enters the market, it is expected to drive the growth of related manufacturing industries, including airplane materials manufacturing, electronic engineering, automation and mechanical manufacturing," said Li Xiaojin, a professor at the Civil Aviation University of China in Tianjin.*

"Besides, a cohort of Chinese talent will be fostered in those high-tech sectors. As a concept product with critical symbolic significance, C919 is set to stimulate Chinese aviation industrial growth."

*Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines Corp, one of the three major State-owned Chinese airlines, will become the first to take delivery of the C919, officials with plane's manufacturer, Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, said on Tuesday at the Zhuhai air show.*

* "Our staff is working on the project nearly 24 hours a day, and we would like to speed up the pace to conduct the first test flight," said* Yang Yang, director of the marketing research center at COMAC Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute.

Within one year of the test flight, China Eastern will start discussions to purchase five C919 aircraft, according to a COMAC statement.

China Eastern said it would fully showcase the safety and other advanced designs of the jet, and contribute to large-scale applications and future development of the homemade passenger jet.

Meanwhile, COMAC also signed an agreement with Shanghai-based aircraft leasing company SPDB Financial Leasing on Tuesday, and it received five confirmed orders and 15 intentional orders from the company, COMAC said.

China is gearing up to become a global aviation power by building its own aircraft with homemade engines. So far, COMAC has received 570 orders for the C919 from 23 customers, including Air China and China Southern.

Li said China's aviation authorities take the safety of the aircraft seriously. If C919 can pass the navigability test, there shouldn't be any worries regarding safety. In terms of economical efficiency and comfort, there maybe some distance yet between C919 and foreign-made aircraft, he said.

"In the short term, the C919 won't have much of an impact on major European and US aircraft manufacturers, since it will take a very small market share, and it currently mainly serves as a supplemental product," he said.

"In the long term, the jet has the potential to be exported to other countries."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haidian



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haidian

*China: China's largest ever unmanned combat drone unveiled*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Wide-body jet to be built by China, Russia in Shanghai*
By ZHU WENQIAN in Zhuhai (China Daily) November 03, 2016






The model of a wide-body commercial jet to be built by China and Russia was unveiled at the Zhuhai air show on Wednesday. It will compete with Boeing and Airbus. Yin Liqin / For China Daily

*A wide-body commercial jet being developed by China and Russia is expected to be delivered in 10 years*, as early as three years after its first test flight, according to a timetable announced by domestic plane manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corp of China.

COMAC, which based its prediction on past research and manufacturing experience, issued a statement on Wednesday saying that the company and Russia's United Aircraft Corp have set up a Shanghai-based joint venture to develop the jumbo jet. The company is expected to start operating by year's end.

The project signals the two countries' ambitions to compete in the wide-body market, dominated by United States aircraft manufacturer Boeing Co and Europe's Airbus Group. Research and development for the new jet will be conducted in Moscow, with assembly in Shanghai.

"It is hoped the development of wide-body aircraft will drive the growth of many related aircraft manufacturing sectors like building engines. China will be able to learn and apply the experiences of Russia, enhancing the manufacturing level of the nation's aviation industry," said Li Xiaojin, a professor at the Civil Aviation University of China in Tianjin.

"China is about to start manufacturing wide-body aircraft, which have high standards in terms of aircraft engine technologies and aircraft materials," he said. "China and Russia still face some difficulties in making competitive wide-body jets given their current manufacturing levels."

*Witnessed by President Xi Jinping and his Russian counterpart, COMAC and UAC signed a pact in June to co-develop a wide-body jet.*

The 280-seat wide-body jet would have a range of 12,000 kilometers. It would be an economical and efficient jet incorporating heavy use of composite materials, according to COMAC and UAC. They also plan to develop longer and shorter series of wide-body jets to complement the basic version.

"The direct costs of our wide-body jet will be 10 percent lower than those of peer aircraft. That's among our research and development goals," said Guo Bozhi, director of wide-body project at COMAC.

The company targets the global market and will boost competitiveness in a fragmented market, Guo added.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CountStrike

*Airshow China: Rolls-Royce wins $700M order from China Southern*
Published on: November, 3, 2016
Source and image:
Rolls-Royce


Rolls-Royce announced that it has won a $700m order from China Southern for Trent 700 engines to power ten Airbus A330 aircraft. The order includes TotalCare long-term engine service support.

The order was signed at Zhuhai Airshow, on the 2nd of November 2016, by Li Ming, Vice President of Maintenance and Engineering Department, China Southern, and Paul Hallam, Rolls-Royce, Vice President, Greater China – Civil Aerospace.

The airline currently operates 14 A330s that are powered by the Trent 700, five A380s powered by the Trent 900 and nine Boeing 757s powered by the RB211.

READ MORE:
 
Rolls-Royce runs world’s most powerful aerospace gearbox
Rolls-Royce announced that it has run the world’s most powerful aerospace gearbox for the first time, marking a significant step in the development of its new UltraFan engine design.

The engine has won more than 70% of new orders globally over the last four years and accounts for a similar percentage on future A330 deliveries. More than 1,600 Trent 700s are now in service or on firm order.
http://www.aerotime.aero/en/civil/1...lls-royce-wins-700m-order-from-china-southern

*Airshow China: P&W Shanghai delivers its 600th overhauled engine*
Published on: November, 3, 2016
Source and image:
Shanghai Engine Center


During Airshow China, 2nd of November 2016, Shanghai Pratt & Whitney (P&W) Aircraft Engine Maintenance Company (P&W Shanghai Engine Center) recently delivered its 600th overhauled CFM56 engine to China Eastern Airlines, marking a significant milestone for the engine center.

The facility combines P&W’s more than 90 years of experience producing dependable engines with China Eastern Airlines’ operational perspective.

Operating out of a 23,000-square-meter building with an 80,000-pound thrust test cell and in-house part repair capability, the Shanghai Engine Center was built for efficiency and designed with well-organized flow lines using P&W’s innovative ACE lean operating system.

READ MORE:
 
Farnborough 2016: Pratt & Whitney signs deal for up to 64 engines
Pratt & Whitney signed a deal for PW1100G-JM and V2500 engines to power up to 32 A320 family aircraft with an undisclosed leasing company.

Airworthiness approvals have been granted by the Federal Aviation Administration, European Aviation Safety Administration, Civil Aviation Authority of China and others.

Shanghai Engine Center is a joint venture between P&W and China Eastern Airlines. P&W’s is a division of United Technologies Corp.
http://www.aerotime.aero/en/civil/1...shanghai-delivers-its-600th-overhauled-engine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*LEAD STORY: COMAC RECEIVES ADDITIONAL ORDERS OF GE'S CF34-POWERED ARJ21 AIRCRAFT*




COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.) held a signing ceremony on November 1 at the Zhuhai Air Show with China Aerospace Leasing Co., Ltd. (CASLC) for 20 firm and 20 options of ARJ21-700 aircraft powered by GE's CF34-10A engines.

7th Nov 2016



COMAC Receives Additional Orders of GE's CF34-powered ARJ21 Aircraft


COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.) held a signing ceremony on November 1 at the Zhuhai Air Show with China Aerospace Leasing Co., Ltd. (CASLC) for 20 firm and 20 options of ARJ21-700 aircraft powered by GE's CF34-10A engines. The engine order for the 20 firm aircraft is valued at $155 million USD at list price.

"GE's CF34-10A engines that power the ARJ21 have been operating very well since entry into commercial service in June 2016. The ARJ21 has been demonstrating very good economics and providing great comfort to passengers," said Weiming Xiang, president of GE Aviation Greater China Region. "We will provide our full support to the operator Chengdu Airlines as well as COMAC and look forward to seeing more aircraft enter into service."

COMAC launched the ARJ21 program in 2002, and GE's CF34-10A engine was selected as the powerplant in the same year. The aircraft received Type Certificate from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) in late 2014.

The advanced technology of the CF34-10A engine, part of GE's CF34 family, is ideally suited to the design requirement of the ARJ21 aircraft and meets the demanding conditions of China's diverse environment, specifically the hot temperature and high altitude conditions experienced on many routes in Western China. The engine provides the thrust capability to meet aircraft performance requirements and offers customers low-cost operations with a highly reliable, easily maintainable propulsion system.

Based on the CF34-10E engine, the key CF34-10A design features include a wide-chord fan for higher thrust and high tolerance to foreign object damage; 3-D aerodynamic design airfoils in the high-pressure compressor for highly efficient, stall-free operation, as well as better fuel burn and higher exhaust gas temperature margins; a highly durable single annular, low-emissions combustor that meets or surpasses the most stringent emissions standards; and a single-stage high-pressure turbine for lower operating cost.

GE Aviation, an operating unit of GE (NYSE: GE), is a world-leading provider of jet and turboprop engines, components, integrated digital, avionics, electrical power and mechanical systems for commercial, military, business and general aviation aircraft. GE Aviation has a global service network to support these offerings and is part of the world's Digital Industrial Company with software-defined machines and solutions that are connected, responsive and predictive.
http://www.asianaviation.com/articl...nal-Orders-of-GEs-CF34-powered-ARJ21-Aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Captain rewarded $444,000 for avoiding plane crash*
2016-11-03 16:23 | Ecns.cn | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_

(ECNS) -- China Eastern Airlines on Thursday rewarded the captain of its Airbus 320 three million yuan (about $443,852) for avoiding a tragedy at Hongqiao airport after he made an urgent but right decision on Oct. 11.

The Airbus 320 carrying 147 passengers to Tianjin was racing along the track for take-off around noon when an Airbus 330, also owned by China Eastern, began crossing the runway.

The captain of Airbus 320 made a decision to take off, flying over A330 and avoiding a deadly accident, according to an official within the control tower.

During the incident, the vertical minimum distance between the two airplanes was only 19 meters and 13 meters at the edges of wings.

A preliminary investigation showed that the tower controller was to blame for forgetting airplane dynamics, sending a wrong instruction to the Airbus 330 that resulting in an A level runway incursion.

He was also named as an outstanding member of the Communist Party of China, and the entire Airbus 320 crew was awarded 600, 000 yuan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Chinese aviation industry takes off with homegrown technology*
(Xinhua) 18:59, November 07, 2016







(File photo)

An international airshow that concluded Sunday has displayed China's new found prowess in aviation technology, with both state-owned and private firms contributing to progress.

The 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, which was held in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, featured a number of debuts for Chinese aviation technology, including the J-20 advanced stealth fighter.

* "By focusing on innovation and technological breakthroughs, China has become one of the few countries to systematically develop advanced aeronautic weaponry across a wide spectrum," said Tan Ruisong, general manager of Aviation Industry Corporation of China, the conglomerate that manufactures the J-20.*

The Y-20, a domestic-made transport aircraft with a maximum takeoff weight of around 200 tonnes, also took to the skies at the show.

"We have learned one thing from years of experiences: only through independent research and development can we master the most advanced technology," said Tang Changhong, chief designer of Y-20.

* State-owned aircraft maker Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China was among the biggest stars at the airshow. One leasing firm ordered 40 ARJ21-700 regional jets and two others ordered 56 C919 large passenger aircraft.*

* While passenger aircraft still depend on foreign-made engines*, the state-owned Aero Engine Corporation of China *announced plans at the airshow to deal with Honeywell on a number of initiatives concerning engines.*

Russia's United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) also revealed plans to cooperate with Chinese firms in developing their own engines.

"One of our key areas of cooperation will be development of aircraft engines, including the PD-35 project," said UAC President Yury Slyusar told Xinhua.

While most "Made in China" aircraft on display were from state-owned companies, private firms also brought their latest creations to the show.

Drone-maker Starloop Aviation showed off their turbine-powered drones that can be used in emergency relief and environmental monitoring.

"The national strategy of integrating military and civilian sectors has opened up opportunities for private firms to invest in the aviation industry. Drones are one of the fields where private investment can actively engage," said Tian Song, chief executive of Starloop.

"Both military and civilian sectors have made big progress," said Fu Qianshao, an aviation expert. "In the future, the biggest challenge as well as opportunity lies in innovation. Chinese aviation needs innovation to 'take off'."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CountStrike

*Boeing celebrates strategic partnership with China*



0 Comment(s)



*Twitter* and *Facebook* to join the conversation.
*ChinaNews App Download*

Boeing is 100 years old this year and for the past 45 years Boeing and China have established partnership based on mutual benefit, said John Bruns, president Boeing China, during an air show in South China.

"Boeing has made the major decision to extend its 737 production system overseas at the right time, bringing its innovative and strategic partnership with China to the next level," Bruns said in an interview with Xinhua at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition.

"The secret to vitality lies in innovating and believing in dreams, as well as in partnering with the right partner at the right time for joint development," Bruns said, adding Boeing has enjoyed a partnership with China, and China is crucial to Boeing's success in the next century.

On Oct 28, just a few days before the opening of the air show in Zhuhai, Boeing signed a strategic cooperation framework agreement on a Boeing 737 completion and delivery center with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd (COMAC) and Zhejiang province.

The center in Zhoushan in East China will be the first part of its 737 production system outside the United States.

"Boeing has followed its own logic and roadmap for its development in China, giving due and full consideration at each step of the way to maximizing the benefits of both sides," Bruns said.

From delivering aircraft to Chinese customers to partnering with China in production of parts and components; from market integration to joint innovation: "We've arrived where we are today so that we can take a new step," said Bruns.

"All types of Boeing aircraft with parts and components manufactured in China meet our requirements, and we're pleased to work with China's aviation enterprises to steadily enhance aviation manufacturing as well as innovation capabilities," said Bruns.

Boeing's deliveries to China each year account for one quarter of the world total, and one third of all 737 aircraft deliveries are bound for China.

In addition, parts and components made by Chinese manufacturers serve the global aerospace industry. AVIC Chengfei Commercial Aircraft Co delivered the first batch of rudders for Boeing 737MAX and the new widebody 787-10 on Sept 9, the delivery of a critical component.

"We regard China as a very important strategic partner, not only because of the civil aviation market and potential, but also because we are willing to provide support to our Chinese partners.

"Making each other successful is more in line with our long-term interest and steady cooperation between the two sides," said Bruns.

Seats for passenger aircraft produced by Ali-Jiatai have been listed as an option in the 737 equipment catalog. "This brings more options for our customers domestically and around the world," Bruns added.

On Nov 1, COMAC and Boeing signed an agreement to expand research collaboration and explore new technology for sustainable aviation biofuel through the Boeing-COMAC sustainable aviation technology center.

"The global aviation market is a huge pie that is getting bigger and bigger. There are always new entrants joining in as many countries want aircraft manufacturing capability.

"Boeing welcomes competition that is conducive to the sound development of the industry and we are confident of keeping our advantages through innovation," he said.

He explained that when COMAC was established Boeing began collaboration in biofuel, safety and other fields. The latest research center is a testament to that cooperation.

To Bruns, China is not just a remarkable market, it will become a strong competitor in global commercial aviation, reforming the current structure of market.

"Boeing has established an innovative and strategic partnership with China's aviation industry, striving for collaboration while maintaining competition," said Bruns.

To maintain cooperation while competing with each other creates a subtle and challenging situation which requires confidence and strength. Bruns believes Boeing and China will both benefit and grow stronger through collaboration.

"The future will be more challenging for Boeing and we choose to face it boldly," Bruns said.

http://china.org.cn/business/2016-11/08/content_39658052.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Tuesday, November 8, 2016, 10:36
*AVIC to put domestic cargo jet in the skies*
By Zhao Lei



A model of the Y-20F-100 is displayed at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, earlier this month. (Provided To China Daily)

China's leading aircraft maker is developing a large cargo jet based on the Y-20 military transport plane in an attempt to put an end to foreign dominance in the field.

Designers at the Aviation Industry Corp of China are doing preliminary research on the Y-20F-100, a civilian variant of the Y-20 heavy-lift transport jet developed for the People's Liberation Army, and they will redesign the airframe and cargo loading system, the State-owned defense technology giant said in a statement.

"This project represents our commitment to transferring military technologies to boost civilian sectors and will fill the absence of a domestically developed large cargo plane," the statement said.

By the end of last year, there were 122 freight planes in use by cargo airlines on the Chinese mainland and most of their large freight jets were made by Boeing and Airbus, according to AVIC statistics.

Meanwhile, heavy-duty cargo jets used by the People's Liberation Army were mainly imported from Russia, industry observers said, adding that only a handful of aviation firms in the world are able to design and produce large cargo jets.

The Y-20F-100 will be longer than the Y-20 and can carry 28 airfreight containers, or 65 metric tons of cargo, as well as supersized engineering equipment. It has a maximum range of 8,000 km, AVIC said.

A small-scale model of the Y-20F-100 was displayed at the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, which ran from Tuesday to Sunday in Zhuhai, Guangdong province.

The biennial event, commonly known as the Zhuhai Air Show, is believed to be the largest arms exhibition in Asia.

Development of the Y-20 started in 2007. It took its maiden flight in January 2013, and performed flight shows at the 10th Zhuhai Air Show in November 2014 and again last week.

The first batch of Y-20s was delivered to the PLA Air Force in July.

Zhu Qian, head of AVIC's large aircraft development office, previously told China Daily that more than 1,000 Y-20s and its civilian variants will be needed, explaining that this figure was calculated based on the experience of the United States and Russia, as they have used heavy-lift transport aircraft for many years.

Fu Qianshao, an aircraft expert with the PLA Air Force, said the Y-20 will be developed into a large family that will consist of early-warning planes, aerial refueling tankers and several civilian models.

In addition, China will develop transport jets that are even larger than the Y-20, like the US' Lockheed C-5 Galaxy and former Soviet Union's Antonov An-225 Mriya, according to Zhu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's first home-made big passenger plane C919 closer to debut *
(CRI) Updated: 2016-11-13 08:33




China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase. Production for use of the C919, the Commercial Aircraft Cooperation of China (COMAC), is secheduled for sometime of next year. 21 foreign and domestic customers have already placed over 500 orders for the jet. COMAC estimates the potential market of C919 is worth more than 650 billion yuan (100 billion US dollars).[Photo from Sina Weibo]



China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase.[Photo from Sina Weibo]



China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase.[Photo from Sina Weibo]


​China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase.[Photo from Sina Weibo]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *China's first home-made big passenger plane C919 closer to debut *
> (CRI) Updated: 2016-11-13 08:33
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase. Production for use of the C919, the Commercial Aircraft Cooperation of China (COMAC), is secheduled for sometime of next year. 21 foreign and domestic customers have already placed over 500 orders for the jet. COMAC estimates the potential market of C919 is worth more than 650 billion yuan (100 billion US dollars).[Photo from Sina Weibo]
> 
> 
> 
> China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase.[Photo from Sina Weibo]
> 
> 
> 
> China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase.[Photo from Sina Weibo]
> 
> 
> ​China's first domestically produced large passenger aircraft, C919, has successfully completed key tests on its engines, marking the final stage of its testing phase.[Photo from Sina Weibo]



Very close to initial flight. Maybe few weeks later.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Chinese aircraft manufacturer launches internet-based, global 'Moore Cloud' platform*
ECNS App Download
COMAC America Corporation has launched the "Moore Cloud Civil Aviation Technology Solutions platform," an internet-based virtual R&D, technical consulting and technology transaction online platform.

"This is one of our explorative initiatives. The internet-based R&D platform will first aim to solve talent issues we are facing for researching and developing C919, and the future wide-body aircraft project," Jin Zhuanglong, chairman of the Board of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), told Xinhua.

According to COMAC America Corporation, the new platform focuses on building an internet-based and global platform for civil aviation technology transaction, virtual R&D and technical consulting. The project aims to connect project resources and human resources in both China and the United States.

"Moore Cloud" platform has three-stage missions. In the short-term, about one to three years, the new platform will support COMAC Series and provide quick and accurate technical consulting services. COMAC America Corporation plans to solve 5 percent of outsourced R&D demand in the first year.

Mid-term mission in about three to five years, the project aims to expand to civil aviation industry both home and abroad; And the long term mission in about five to 10 years, the project intends to extend to high-end complex system industry, and strive to build a COMAC civil aircraft "Virtual R&D Platform."

The day COMAC America Corporation launched Moore Cloud platform is on Singles' Day, China's annual online shopping extravaganza on Nov. 11.

Seen by many as China's version of Black Friday in the United States, Singles' Day has grown into a huge battle for market share among Chinese e-commerce companies. The most eye-catching event is Alibaba Group's Global Shopping Festival.

According to the company, sales on its platforms hit a record 120.748 billion Chinese yuan (17.8 billion U.S. dollars) in gross merchandise volume (GMV) during the 24-hour event on Friday.

"It is amazing how much Internet has changed our life," Ye Wei, executive director and president of the COMAC America Corporation told Xinhua.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*GE and COMAC sign digital collaboration MOU
Published on: November, 16, 2016*
Source and image:
GE Aviation


GE Aviation and COMAC announced that they signed an MOU on digital collaboration for using the data and analytics to bring greater operational efficiency to their operations.

Under the agreement, COMAC and GE plan to jointly explore and collaborate on digital solutions and applications on customer & product support monitoring & diagnostics, Intelligent Aircraft and Brilliant Manufacturing. The two companies will set up a joint team to launch pilot projects based on an earlier outcome based workshop and exchanges to verify the technical trends for further collaboration.

Jim Daily, Chief Digital Officer for GE Aviation, said: “This agreement with COMAC will enable our teams of software architects and aviation domain experts to jointly develop digital solutions at GE’s Shanghai digital collaboration center.”

Through the partnership, data scientists, software developers and architects from GE and COMAC plan to work together to refine some of the ten billion data points produced by the aviation sector annually into solutions that can achieve greater fleet intelligence and operational insights.

READ MORE:
 
GE Aviation, CFM secure $3B contract at Airshow China 2016
GE Aviation and CFM International, a 50/50 joint company between GE and Safran Aircraft Engines, announced more than $3 billion in orders and commitments at the Airshow China 2016 (1st – 6th of November 2016). The orders and commitments included more than 200 GE and CFM engines as well as agreements for TrueChoice suite of engine maintenance offerings.

In the past year, GE has opened collaboration centers in Shanghai, Dubai, Austin and Paris, connecting data, developers and Predix, the cloud-based operating system built exclusively for industry. Predix is powering innovative Industrial Internet apps that turn operational data into insight for better and faster decision making.

GE claimed that at present, nearly 100 airlines covering more than 10,000 aircraft are GE Aviation Digital Solutions’ customers for such services as flight and fuel analytics, navigation services, airline operations management and planning and recovery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Chinese Plane Makers Should Meet Int'l Standards to Sell Aircraft to Iran: Minister*
Tasnim Saturday 19th November, 2016





*TEHRAN (Tasnim) - While China is trying to catch up with Western aircraft manufacturers for a share of Iran's market, an Iranian minister made it clear that Chinese planes must meet international standards and think of technical support before sales to Iran.*

Iranian Minister of Road and Urban Development Abbas Akhoundi, who is in China with a business delegation, paid a visit to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) in Shanghai.

COMAC is China's state-run aircraft manufacturer, established in 2008.

In comments during the visit, Akhoundi emphasized that Chinese planes will need to meet international safety standards before being used in Iran's fleet.

Chinese plane-makers ought to assure Iranian airlines and organizations of the safety, technical and quality standards, and should also guarantee the after-sales service, as well as technical and financial support, he added.

Iran signed deals with European and American plane manufacturers after coming into force of the Joint Comprehensive Plan of Action (JCPOA), a nuclear agreement between Tehran and the Group 51 (Russia, China, the US, Britain, France and Germany) reached in July 2015.

During a visit to Paris in January by Iranian President Hassan Rouhani, Tehran signed a major contract with Airbus worth about $27 billion to buy 118 aircraft.

Iran also sealed a deal in June worth around $25 billion with the US aerospace heavyweight, Boeing, for the purchase of 100 passenger planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

_This will make domestic flying a bit more customer friendly._

========
*No boarding pass required to board flights in China from 2017*
CRIENGLISH.com | Updated: 2016-11-24 08:16

Chinese air passengers will officially be *able to board planes using only their ID cards from the start of 2017*.

The move was announced by the vice president of the International Air Transport Association (IATA) in North Asia, also its head delegate in China, Zhang Baojian.

It's estimated that *airlines could save more than 1 billion yuan ($145 million) each year* by cutting back on 5000 check-in counters, related staff and paperwork as a result of the new policy.

IATA also plans to put real-time financial settlements between airline companies and sales agencies into practice in China, making it the first country in the world to do so.

There have been calls for ID card boarding for several years, and the technology to make it happen has been around for two years or so, but civil aviation regulations insist that passengers' boarding passes should be checked before getting on board the plane.

The new policy allows QR codes or ID cards to be used so long as the ID information is consistent with the ticket.

The introduction of daily settlement was held up by technical issues involving airline companies which Zhang said were not hard to resolve, and the cost was much less than the benefit.

30 percent of settlements has been made by Wechat and Alipay online payments, to increase the speed of settlement for airline companies, added Zhang.

Daily settlement is seen by Zhang as a "highlight", with some European and American airline companies finding it hard to make even weekly settlements.

IATA is making preparations to help airline companies successfully make the change to daily settlements.


********

*China’s airports to ‘scrap boarding pass on domestic flights as early as next year’*

Passengers to show identity cards to pass through checks to board planes, according to Chinese media reports



 Jane Li
PUBLISHED : Thursday, 24 November, 2016, 2:27pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 24 November, 2016, 4:51pm







Chinese airports may adopt an ID card check-in system as early as next year, which would streamline the process of getting on a plane by skipping the need to show a boarding pass, according to Chinese media reports.

The Chinese authorities have officially approved airports to adopt the system on domestic flights, meaning passengers would be allowed go through security checks with just their ID cards, the _National Business Daily_ quoted Zhang Baojian, the North Asia vice-president of the International Air Transport Association as saying.

The change is expected to save airlines at least 1 billion yuan (HK$1.12 billion) a year, reduce the number of check-in counters by about 5,000 and cut staffing levels, the newspaper said.

It could also ease overcrowding in some Chinese airports, according to the article.

China to spend 500b yuan on boosting civil aviation

The technology for the system was developed two years ago, but regulatory approval was only granted recently, Hou Kan, another regional official at the air transport association was quoted as saying.

Passengers will able go through airport customs or security checks by simply scanning their ID cards or have their ID information checked by airport staff to see if it matches computer records, Hou said.

Chinese airports have previously saved about 4 billion yuan a year by replacing paper air tickets with electronic tickets since 2000, Zhang said.






Amid China’s slowing economic growth, the nation’s aviation industry’s prospects appear bright, with more of the nation’s middle class choosing to fly when travelling.

China is set to surpass the United States to become the world’s largest aviation market measured by passenger numbers by 2024, the air transport association predicted earlier this year.

Long airport wait increases: average Chinese flight delay now up to 21 minutes

The number of people flying to, from and within China will almost double to 927 million annually by 2025, from 487 million last year, it said in a statement. Passenger numbers in China will reach 1.3 billion by 2035.

By comparison, passenger numbers in the US will increase to 904 million by 2025 from 657 million last year, according to the forecasts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China to track all commercial flights*
2016-12-02 13:16 | People's Daily Online | _Editor: Li Yan_

China will track and monitor all Chinese civil flights starting from Dec. 1, requiring them to *report longitude, altitude and location every 15 minutes or less*, according to a notice issued by China's Civil Aviation Administration. The new guidelines are intended to enhance safety monitoring and strengthen the industry's safety assurance system.

Transmission of such information to ground control is not a new policy. However, the new notice narrows the intervals of reporting and asks for more specific information.

An agreement was reached by 160 countries at the World Radiocommunication Conference in Geneva last November on the allocation of a radiofrequency spectrum for global flight-tracking. *A total of 160 countries joined the agreement, promising to report locations every 15 minutes*.

*China plans to achieve seamless global tracking of its commercial flights before the end of 2020, and establish an aircraft tracking and monitoring system before the end of 2025*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*COMAC ARJ21 Receives First Foreign Certification*
By *Lena Ge*, China Aviation Daily | Dec. 08, 2016



The Civil Aviation Authority of the Republic of Congo granted Aircraft Type Certificate to COMAC ARJ21 on December 7.

*China's first self-developed airliner, the COMAC ARJ21-700, has been granted a type certificate by Civil Aviation Authority of the Republic of Congo, marking the first foreign validation for the regional jet and a move that will allow the Chinese-made plane to start flying in the country.*

Timing for the delivery of the first ARJ21 into Congo has not been firmed, but both countries will work on pilot training as well as maintenance of the aircraft, as it prepares to take delivery of the type, COMAC said in a statement.

Congo's Ministry of Transport placed a firm order for three ARJ21-700s, including two baseline passenger aircraft and one business jet variant, at Airshow China in November 2014. It then became the first African country to purchase and operate the ARJ21 aircraft.

On December 30, 2014, the ARJ21-700 was awarded type certification by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), but has yet to receive certification from either the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration or the European Aviation Safety Agency.

The ARJ21-700, dubbed the "Flying Phoenix," entered commercial service with Chengdu Airlines in June 28, 2016. COMAC meanwhile said that the two ARJ21s delivered to regional carrier have achieved "good market performance", and that it has also received positive feedback from passengers about the jet.

So far, COMAC has won 413 orders for the ARJ21s from 19 customers.


COMAC ARJ21 Receives First Foreign Certification

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Medium-sized Civil Helicopter AC352 Makes Maiden Flight in Northeast China *
CCTV+
Published on Dec 19, 2016

The medium-sized civil helicopter AC352 made its maiden flight in the sky of the city of Harbin in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province at 10:00 on Tuesday.

It performed spins and flew forward and backward at a low altitude and shifted to a flight at a higher altitude.

The AC352, jointly developed by China's Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Co. Ltd. and France's Airbus Helicopters, has a maximum take-off weight of 7.5 tons and can carry 16 people. It has a promising prospect in areas of business, emergency rescue and tourism as China's current helicopters are either too large or too small.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Small planes set for big takeoff*
2016-12-19 13:44 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

_



_​_Visitors at the fourth Macao Business Aviation Expo check out a small jet on display. Participating makers of business jets from the US, France, Brazil said they received numerous inquiries from potential buyers in China. (Photo/Xinhua)_


Business jet makers launch new models, increase staff in China to serve a market that is expanding very fast

In China and the Asia-Pacific region, inveterate wealthy fliers are fast upgrading to small- and mid-size jets for purposes as varied as tourism and business travel.

*Typically, such jets hold eight to 10 passengers*.

Andy Gill, senior director of business and aviation for the Asia-Pacific at Honeywell Aerospace, a major provider of aircraft hardware and avionics systems, said: "As the economy grows, Chinese customers are starting to use business jets for travel within the region as opposed to flying out of the region.

"We think travel by business jets is going to become more prominent for short-distance flights, for purposes like business trips, tourism, and cross-sea flying. We are already seeing that trend a little bit, and we think it's going to grow."

For a long time, wealthy Chinese fliers favored buying or chartering large, long-range aircraft, mainly because they traveled a lot for business outside of the Asia-Pacific region.

Such fliers had businesses in Europe or the United States. To reach such places in exclusive comfort, they needed long-range aircraft.

As their wealth increased, and more successful people turned wealthy, the tribe's tastes, preferences and requirements, too, have evolved.

Currently, there are about 300 business jets in China. Compared to the West, the business jet market in China is small and underdeveloped. But China is seeing strong growth in the sector, a contrast to the relatively sluggish growth in mature markets.

Last year, China saw 28 percent growth in people looking to buy or replace their business jets. In the Asia-Pacific region, the growth rate was around 14 percent, according to Honeywell Aerospace data.

"If you compare with the US, where there are nearly 20,000 business jets, China has three to four times the US population, so there is a huge opportunity for the business jet market to grow in China. I'm very confident about the growth potential," Gill said.

"Obviously, the business aviation sector is still in its infancy in China. I think there's still a lot of learning going on in the industry about the benefits and positive impact of business aviation. For example, the investment in the new technology of business jets will drive the growth for many related areas."

Signs to that effect are appearing already. For instance, Jiangsu Jet Co Ltd, a Nanjing, Jiangsu province-based small aircraft-operator, started flying a new 15-seat airplane this summer.

The business jet costs $16 million. Operating expenses would entail 35,000 yuan ($5,090) for every flying hour of a chartered flight, including wages for pilots, flight attendants and other related bills.

"We have seen a few chartered flights in recent months, mostly for domestic travel. We arrange everything for passengers. I expect to see more people choosing to fly in business jets," said Pei Shanfeng, an engineer for Jiangsu Jet Co Ltd.

Pei's expectation is based on the fact that those who prefer exclusive jets are often entrepreneurs, heads of states, top government officials and high net-worth individuals. For the growing number of such fliers, business jets become essential for business trips where time is at a premium.

To meet the needs of such potential customers, French aircraft manufacturer Dassault Aviation SA launched a new jet model, the Falcon 8X, two months ago.

The Falcon 8X is the quietest in its class. It also offers the longest range－for instance, it can fly from Beijing to Los Angeles－and the longest cabin among the Falcon series.

Dassault said Falcon 8X is expected to get certification from China shortly. In coming months, the new aircraft will likely be on track for deliveries to Chinese operators.

"We are very confident about the growth potential of the China market. It's one of our key markets, and we have added more staff to our team in China. For the Falcon 7X, China is our second-largest market, in terms of demand," said Kathy Liu, general manager of Dassault China.

This year, Honeywell had projected global deliveries of about 650 to 675 business jets worth around $18 billion. The projected volume was a low- to mid-single-digit percentage decline year-on-year, largely due to slower order rates for mature models and stabilization in some types of deliveries, according to its report.

The company said aircraft manufacturers typically make many models, and are always looking for niche markets for their new offerings of business jets.

The Asia-Pacific region has about 700 business jets. The market is showing an increasing optimism, despite the ongoing Chinese austerity measures. In the next five years, the region could garner up to 6 percent share of the global demand for new jets. And it is the fastest-growing region, the report said.

Currently, business jets share the same airports with other commercial airplanes in China, but the situation is likely to change for the better.

"As the business aviation sector grows, specific general aviation airports will come up. They will offer access to business jets or provide better access to business jets. In Europe and the US, major cities typically have their own dedicated business airports," Gill said.


********

_IIRC, China is planning to build 500 small airports all over the country, hence a big market for small planes._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

*CFM certificates C919 engine ahead of first flight*







21 DECEMBER, 2016

SOURCE: FLIGHTGLOBAL PRO


CFM International has certificated the integrated propulsion system (IPS) for the Leap-1C with the European Aviation Safety Agency and the US Federal Aviation Administration to clear one of the key regulatory hurdles for launching the Comac C919 airliner into commercial service.

Consisting of the engine, nacelle and thrust reverser, the Leap-1C IPS marks the third version of CFM’s latest single-aisle engine family to achieve certification. The Airbus A320neo, powered by the Leap-1A and the rival Pratt & Whitney PW1100G, entered service earlier this year. CFM also received certification for the Leap-1B for the Boeing 737 Max, which remains in development.

“It has been an incredible year for the LEAP program, culminating in the certification of the third model in this engine family,” says Allen Paxson, executive vice-president for CFM.

Comac launched the Leap engine development programme in 2009, with an original entry into service target of 2016. Delays have shifted first delivery to Chinese customers back two years. Comac plans to begin flying the first C919 test aircraft by the end of this year.

The certification milestone comes exactly seven years after Comac announced the selection of the Leap-1C engine for the 130-200 seat airline family.

The Leap-1C shares identical turbomachinery with the Leap-1A engine for the A320neo, differing only in the items that interface with components on the C919 airframe.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/a...tes-c919-engine-ahead-of-first-flight-432656/

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*An aviation city to rival U.S. giants*
2016-12-22 09:14 Shanghai Daily

Shanghai's Pudong will develop its airport area and the manufacturing base for China's home-developed plane — the C919 — into an "aviation city" in east Shanghai by 2020, officials said yesterday.

The "aviation city," aimed at being on a par with Atlanta and Seattle, will include the Pudong airport traffic hub, aircraft design and production centers as well as other aviation-related industries.

Construction will start initially on Shanghai East Station near the airport, a traffic hub incorporating Metro and high-speed rail train lines for the aviation city.

The station will include 22 rail lines and 10 platforms, and provide a connection line between Shanghai's two airports.

The towns near the airport will develop aviation-related industries for building the aviation city, said Wang Chao, Party secretary of Zhuqiao Town in Pudong.

Zhuqiao would mainly develop the aircraft manufacturing and aviation logistic industries, Wang said. The assembly line for China's first domestically developed C919 single-aisle passenger aircraft has been based in the town.

Chuansha Town will offer business facilities and Huinan Town will focus on aviation training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*New hangar of Xiamen Airlines put into use*
2016-12-21 09:40 | Xinhua | Editor:Xu Shanshan

The new hangar of Xiamen Airlines in Fuzhou City, Fujian Province covers an area of around 1.5 hectares. It was put into use here on Tuesday. Xiamen Airlines has been operating for 32 years and for the past three years, it has received the highest honor for service and won the China Quality Award in 2016. 






Dec. 20, 2016. The new hangar of Xiamen Airlines in Fuzhou City, Fujian Province. (Photo: Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)





Dec. 20, 2016. An airplane passing by the new hangar of Xiamen Airlines in Fuzhou City, Fujian Province. 
(Photo: Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)





Dec. 20, 2016. The interior of the new hangar of Xiamen Airlines in Fuzhou City, Fujian Province. 
(Photo: Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)





Dec. 20, 2016. A Boeing 787 aircraft parks inside the new hangar of Xiamen Airlines in Fuzhou City, Fujian Province. 
(Photo: Xinhua/Lin Shanchuan)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Video: COMAC C919 Starts Ground Taxi Tests*
_By *Lena Ge*, China Aviation Daily | Dec. 29, 2016_

*The COMAC C919 narrow-body passenger jet moved under its own power for the first time on December 28, initiating the last series of tests before the C919's maiden flight.*

The low-speed taxi trials, spotted in a 10-second video on social media, are being carried out from company's facility in Shanghai Pudong International Airport.



​The COMAC C919 narrow-body passenger jet completed first ground taxi test on December 28. Photo by Sina Weibo user @zhangmx969

The C919 aircraft moved slowly for a few movements during the clip before stopping.

The China-made C919 is scheduled to make its first flight in the first half of 2017.

CFM International, the largest jet engine manufacturer worldwide as well as the exclusive engine supplier for the C919 prototype, delivered the first C919 engines (CFM Leap 1C) last July but not run for the initial time until Nov. 9 of this year.

Besides, CFM LEAP-1C integrated propulsion system has been awarded Type Certificates by both the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA) and the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), paving the way for entry into commercial service on the COMAC C919 aircraft.















The COMAC C919 narrow-body passenger jet completed first ground taxi test on December 28. Photo by Sina Weibo user @zhangmx969

Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines will become the first customer to take delivery of the C919, the Chinese airframer said during this year's Zhuhai airshow.

So far, COMAC has received 570 orders for the C919 from 23 customers, including Air China and China Southern Airlines.



--> http://www.chinaaviationdaily.com/news/59/59487.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*C919 being prepped for maiden flight*
2017-01-05 16:59 | chinadaily.com.cn | _Editor: Feng Shuang_





_A model of the China-made C919 passenger airliner is seen at the 8th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Nov 15, 2010. (Photo/Xinhua)_


The C919, China's first self-made passenger jet airliner, has been moved from its assembly base to the test flight center, an indication that the development of the plane has reached a new phase, according to industry sources.

The 168-seat passenger jet, which is being manufactured in Shanghai by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, or COMAC, has already undergone a series of tests after rolling off the assembly lines in November 2015.

According to Wenhui Daily, COMAC is now making preparations for the plane's maiden flight, *which is expected to take place in early 2017*.

During the Zhuhai Air Show in November 2016, Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines confirmed that it will become the first company to receive a C919 model. To date, COMAC has received a total of 570 orders for the C919.


********

_Look forward to the maiden flight, hopefully very soon.
And more orders will come._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

_Now this report says the maiden flight is in Feb, but yet to be confirmed.
It's good news.

========_
C919 expected to experience maiden flight in early 2017
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 19:58, January 06, 2017






China's first homegrown jumbo jet, the C919, is expected to have its maiden flight in the first quarter of 2017, according to Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), the manufacturer of the aircraft. The C919 was moved to the test flight center on Dec. 25, 2016.

The plane has gone through a series of tests after rolling off the assembly line in November 2015, including a systems integration test, static trials and onboard tests. Now the aircraft is ready for ground tests. An industry source said the *plane's maiden flight is scheduled for February*. However, the *exact date has not yet been confirmed*.

By now, the number of orders for the C919 has reached 570. During the Zhuhai Air Show last November, Shanghai-based China Eastern Airlines became the first company to receive the C919 model after signing a cooperative framework agreement with COMAC. China's SPDB Financial Leasing and CITIC Financial Leasing have respectively ordered 20 and 36 of the aircraft.


********
_
After the maiden flight, hopefully things will move quickly.
However, a plane is a complicated piece of equipment.
If more time is needed, so be it.
._

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

_A video showing the workers behind C919._






*Heroes behind China's domestically-produced C919 passenger jet*

CGTN

Published on Jan 6, 2017

As China's aviation market continues its explosive growth, it has already become the world's second largest air travel market behind the United States. China's domestically-produced C919 passenger aircraft is expected to enter service in 2017, and in today's "Our Story," we visit the team working on the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> After the maiden flight, hopefully things will move quickly.
> However, a plane is a complicated piece of equipment.
> If more time is needed, so be it.



I agree. Overdoing safety and quality is preferable over underdoing them. Especially given the fact that this is China's first genuine effort to join the exclusive club of civilian mid and long range passenger jet makers.

This kind of bad publicity is less bearable for China than it would be for US, given the US control over global news and discourse making:

Dreamliner-Boeing 787 (Wikipedia):

"The aircraft has suffered from several in-service problems, including fires on board related to its lithium-ion batteries. These systems were reviewed by both the FAA and the Japan Civil Aviation Bureau. The FAA issued a directive in January 2013 that grounded all 787s in the US and other civil aviation authorities followed suit. After Boeing completed tests on a revised battery design, the FAA approved the revised design and lifted the grounding in April 2013; the 787 returned to passenger service later that month."

Just imagine the potential negative publicity and name-calling/opinion shaping even before official investigation is carried out in the event that there would be a problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*Airbus China site to deliver first A330 in 2017*
2017-01-16 15:36 | Xinhua | _Editor: Gu Liping_

Airbus is expected to deliver its first A330 aircraft in September 2017 from its completion and delivery center in north China's Tianjin, said Airbus China on Monday.

According to Airbus China, by 2019, the Airbus China site will reach stable production capacity, completing and delivering two A330 wide-body aircraft per month.

"The cabin of the A330 is more complicated than the single-aisle aircraft due to the massive workload and difficulty," said Francois Mery,COO with Airbus Commercial Aircraft China, adding that the completion and delivery center will be responsible for cabin installation, painting and flight tests of the A330.

On March 2, 2016, construction on the Airbus China A330 completion and delivery center started in Tianjin, where A330 aircraft will be completed and delivered to Chinese clients.

It is Airbus' first completion and delivery center for wide-body aircraft outside Europe. The first A330 aircraft is expected to be delivered from the center in 2017.

To date, the center has recruited 160 staff, about sixty percent of its total hiring plan.

Airbus delivered 153 aircraft to Chinese operators in 2016, its seventh consecutive year of more than 100 deliveries.

The deliveries included 141 aircraft in its single-aisle A320 family and 12 of its A330 family.

According to Airbus China, there are 1,383 Airbus aircraft in service in Chinese mainland, about half of the total civil aircraft with more than 100 seats on the Chinese mainland.

A joint venture between Airbus and Chinese partners in Tianjin has delivered more than 300 A320 aircraft since it went into operation in 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*New air route to link Fuzhou, New York*
2017-01-31 12:45 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_

China's Xiamen Airlines will launch a new direct route linking Fuzhou, capital city of east China's Fujian Province, and New York City on Feb. 15.

The round-trip flights will be conducted by a Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner. It will depart from Fuzhou at 8:45 a.m. Beijing time on Mondays, Wednesdays and Saturdays. Flight depart New York at 12:25 p.m. local time.

In addition, Egyptian airline Air Leisure has opened a weekly flight starting from Jan. 5 between Fuzhou and Egyptian capital Cairo as well as Aswan City. The first direct air route linking Fujian Province with Africa is operating on every Thursday until the end of April.

The two routes are launched to offer convenience for people to visit their hometowns in Fujian Province and for those traveling to Africa around the Spring Festival, which falls on Jan. 28 this year.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*74 new airports to be completed by 2020: trips to small cities easier*
2017-02-19 06:00 | CRIENGLISH.com | _Editor: Gu Liping_

China is aiming to have *74 more civil transport airports by 2020*, according to a report released by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).

The report provides the blueprint and sets the goals for the development of China's civil aviation industry during the country's 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-2020) period, which outlines the government plans for economic and social development over a period of five years.

The report says the country will continue to construct 30, and build 44 new, civil transport airports between 2016 and 2020, and the number of civil transport airports will reach about 260 by 2020.

These projects would make trips to China's third tier cities (generally the medium-sized cities of each province) much easier, according to the report.

The country's airline on-time arrival rate was 67 percent in 2015, but the report said it aims to increase that figure to 80 percent by 2020.

It is also aiming at a 28 percent increase in air passenger turnover volume by 2020.

Meanwhile, it is anticipated that the number of *air passengers in China will grow to 720 million*, the country's *total civil aviation turnover would reach 142 billion tons, and cargo and mail turnover will reach 8.5 million tons* *in 2020*, according to the report.

As for *China's general aviation airports*, during the 12th Five-Year Plan (2011-2015) period, the number has *already reached 310, with the hope that number would reach 500 before 2020*, according to CAAC.

It's also hoped there will be over 5,000 general aviation aircraft and 7,000 general aviation pilots by 2020.

General aviation is defined as "all civil aviation operations other than scheduled air services and non-scheduled air transport operations for remuneration or hire", according to International Civil Aviation Organization.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Construction on Beijing's new airport expected to be completed in 2019*
2017-02-27 15:33 | Xinhua | Editor:Li Yan

Construction on the new airport, located in Beijing's southern Daxing district, is expected to be completed in 2019. It will have a capacity of 100 million trips per year. 






Aerial photo taken on Feb. 25, 2017 shows the construction site of Beijing's new airport in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)





Photo taken on Feb. 25, 2017 shows the construction site of Beijing's new airport in Beijing, capital of China. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)





Workers at the construction site of Beijing's new airport in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)





Workers at the construction site of Beijing's new airport in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)





Workers at the construction site of Beijing's new airport in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)





Workers at the construction site of Beijing's new airport in Beijing, capital of China, Feb. 24, 2017. (Xinhua/Luo Xiaoguang)

Construction on the new airport, located in Beijing's southern Daxing district, is expected to be completed in 2019. It will have a capacity of 100 million trips per year.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*First China-produced passenger plane set for its maiden voyage*
2017-02-27 09:30 | CGTN | _Editor: Mo Hong'e_





_A C919 aircraft, the first Chinese-made large passenger plane, has entered 
the preparation phase for its maiden flight. (Photo/COMAC)_​
Chinese manufacturers are preparing to take the nation's first passenger plane on its maiden flight. The locally designed and built aircraft marks a significant milestone in Chinese manufacturing, as China moves up the global production chain.

The COMAC C919, China's first locally designed and built passenger plane, has completed most of its ground-based pre-flight evaluations, and is expected to make its maiden flight later this year. The plane is a testament to China's determination to become a high-end manufacturing powerhouse.

Over 90 percent of the C919's main body could be built by Chinese manufacturers that supplies parts to top international aircraft makers like Boeing, Airbus, and Bombardier. China's manufacturing industry is making great efforts to move upwards in the global production chain.

"In last year's Government Work Report, Premier Li Keqiang advocated the Craftsman's Spirit. Two key factors for being a manufacturing giant are innovation and the ability to realize them. So my proposal this year concerns the education of qualified high-end industrial workers," Yuan Shouqi, a deputy to the National People's Congress, told CGTN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's ARJ21 passes flight test over Qinghai-Tibet Plateau*
(People's Daily Online) 14:03, March 06, 2017





ARJ21 regional jet (Photo/Chinanews.com)​
The ARJ21-700, China's first independently developed regional jet, has successfully completed a high-altitude test flight, after completing 16 missions in seven days. The aircraft completed the test near Xining Airport, which is 2,184 meters above sea level. This milestone proves the plane capable of flying in a plateau environment, according to Wang Xiaotong, an official with the Qinghai branch of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) Northwest Regional Administration.

The ARJ21 regional jet can seat up to 90 passengers, and boasts a flying range of between 2,225 and 3,700 kilometers. The aircraft will be used mainly for commercial flights from central cities to surrounding small and medium-sized cities.

According to Wang, there are only two ARJ21-700 aircraft currently in operation, both flying between Shanghai and Chengdu. However, the aircraft is designed to meet operation requirements at plateau airports in complicated environments. Most airports in Shaanxi, Gansu, Ningxia and Qinghai are built at altitudes of more than 1,500 kilometers above sea level.

The performance of an aircraft's engine is significantly reduced at high altitudes, and its driving force decreases sharply, necessitating stringent safety standards. The successful flight test over the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau fully verified the high-altitude capability of of the ARJ21 after an operation system upgrade. The aircraft will be put into service at all airports in Qinghai province, said Wang.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*ARJ21 regional jet tests high-altitude performance*
Xinhua, March 10, 2017



ARJ21 regional jet tests high-altitude performance [File photo by Chen Boyuan / China.org.cn]

The ARJ21-700, China's first domestically made regional jet, has completed a series of test flights on the Qinghai-Tibet plateau, *demonstrating excellent high-altitude performance.*

The ARJ21, produced by the Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), is a twin-engine jet for 78 to 90 passengers with a flight range of 2,225 to 3,700 km.

The aircraft first took to the sky in 2008. *There are currently two ARJ21-700 jets in commercial operation between Shanghai and southwest China's Chengdu.*

Between Feb. 28 and early March, the aircraft successfully completed 16 flight tests at an airport in Xining City in northwest China's Qinghai Province, located at an elevation of about 2,200 meters, meaning the jet is qualified to fly safely on the plateau.

The ARJ21 must go through several rigorous tests before officially being put into use at high elevations, an official with the Northwest Regional Administration of the Civil Aviation Administration of China told Xinhua.

The ARJ21's smooth take-offs and landings confirmed its good performance on the plateau and COMAC plans to put the jet into operation in Qinghai if it passes more tests in the latter half of 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Boeing's first overseas factory to be built in China's Zhoushan *
Xinhua, March 13, 2017

Boeing and Chinese aviation manufacturer *Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd.(COMAC)* will start to build a Boeing 737 completion center in eastern China's Zhoushan city at the end of March, scheduled to make its first delivery in 2018.

This is *Boeing's first overseas facility as part of its 737 production system*, and designed to deliver 100 Boeing 737 planes a year.

In the *joint-venture completion center*, Boeing's 737 aircraft will be installed with flight entertainment systems and seats. The plant in Zhoushan, 287 km southeast of Shanghai, also provides services such as coating, repair and maintenance of Boeing aircraft.

Boeing and COMAC signed an agreement in October 2016 to set up the Zhoushan plant, which will consist of two parts: the 737 completion center, a joint venture of Boeing and COMAC, and the 737 delivery center owned by Boeing.

*Construction of the delivery center will also start at the end of March.*

To accommodate aircraft manufacturing in Zhoushan, Putuoshan Airport in the city is undergoing a 750 million yuan (108 million U.S. dollars) expansion to become an international airport.

In addition to supporting Boeing, *the aviation base in Zhoushan will also develop an entire industrial chain for aircraft manufacturing*, with the capacity of assembling, delivering and modifying 600 aircraft a year by 2025.

Zhoushan is an archipelago and island city in Zhejiang Province, which has the largest fishery in China and boasts strong shipbuilding, tourism and service industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Amazing plane! First went into production in 1968 (approaching 50 years) and the demand is so high they have almost hit the 10,000 mark in airframes produced (with about 14,000 ordered over the years with 4,000 on backlog).

The single row airframes will still be made in the US at the Boeing facility in Renton, Washington. The 737 interior seating and painting done in China instead of the brand new North Charleston, South Carolina facility where they will concentrate on the latest models.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> This is not very Trumpish.
> Low-education low-life white male Muricos are still jobless.
> Those private companies never consider those low-end muricos' interests.



If such thing was ever uttered, ever, by an Indian regarding a Chinese, he would immediately be banned. 

Shows the clear double standards that are applied in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> If such thing was ever uttered, ever, by an Indian regarding a Chinese, he would immediately be banned.
> 
> Shows the clear double standards that are applied in this forum.


Isn't those people are the reason that Trump was elected?
I was talking about the ridicule of Boeing vs Trump's plan, why being so emotional and childish?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Isn't those people are the reason that Trump was elected?
> I was talking about the ridicule of Boeing vs Trump's plan, why being so emotional and childish?



It's not about the message. 

It's about the words. I don't think using words like "low life" etc. help. 

Secondly, as to your real message:

First let's understand what this facility is. 

This facility is a *fitting *facility. 

It has *zero *to do with aviation skills. 

The boeing planes will still be made in the US, upto even the assembly. The only thing that will be done in China is to finish the interior designs, install cabins, seats, etc. Furnish it. 

Hence, most of the high paying jobs will still be in US, even the lower paying ones actually. 

While this facility allows Boeing to get more orders from China, which will actually help its workers back home.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> This is not very Trumpish.
> Low-education low-life white male Muricos are still jobless.
> Those private companies never consider those low-end muricos' interests.



Trump has been busy with cleaning up the mess at home, starting with the Obama-led mini revolt.

And then there is the Middle East-Syria situation, now US being slowly pulled in.

So, he will be busy elsewhere, I guess, at least partially. Boeing will probably be chastised, but it is likely that the plants were already laid our well before Trump get elected.

If Trump wants to leave a legacy, it lies in the Middle East, not East Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

TaiShang said:


> Trump has been busy with cleaning up the mess at home, starting with the Obama-led mini revolt.
> 
> And then there is the Middle East-Syria situation, now US being slowly pulled in.
> 
> So, he will be busy elsewhere, I guess, at least partially. Boeing will probably be chastised, but it is likely that the plants were already laid our well before Trump get elected.
> 
> If Trump wants to leave a legacy, it lies in the Middle East, not East Asia.


You can have his legacy... Free of Charge


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> I so feel for those low-education low-life expectancy male Muricos who will have to wait their entire life and afterlife to see Trump making any improvement of the collapsing industry and derailed railway.





There was a news article on Forbes whether foreign trade killed white males in the US or not. With the ongoing state of affairs, crisis will likely go deeper. Not that such a situation would be taken lightly but it is often our own hands and decisions that make or brake.

If internal problems are reflected out as external aggressiveness, this only facilitates the decline and atrophy.

The US worker may have to compete with Indians and SEA for manufacturing jobs, really, because China is on a different league with a decent manufacturing chain, albeit not complete.

China will receive investment across the board because it is where money is made.



HannibalBarca said:


> You can have his legacy... Free of Charge



We took our fair share during Obama administration and still having a fair share. But the game played here is different from the game played in the Middle East because of China's sheer size and power. Hence, the hegemon cannot confront China head on.

Too bad Middle East has to take the brunt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> The US worker may have to compete with Indians and SEA for manufacturing jobs, really, because China is on a different league with a decent manufacturing chain, albeit not complete.



Why, for God Sake do you have to be a *blind nationalist? *

US will compete with Indian and SEA???? 

Really!? 

First let me quote some stats: 

US has around 17% of the MVA of manufacturing, around 2 trillion dollars. 

India and ASEAN *combined* do not have even half of the MVA of US. 

Second, while China is indeed ahead of US with around 2.8 trillion dollars of MVA. 

Most of that MVA is in *low to medium *technology spectrum of manufacturing. 

US is on the other hand occupies the high technology chain. 

Some examples: 

US has *by far *the best, and most complete aviation manufacturing chains in the world. It produces large Boeing planes like sausages. And it is not only planes, it is the whole supply chain, from engines, to expertise etc. *China doesn't even come close to US. *

Similarly, some of the *highest end *medical equipment is still made in the US. 

Almost all of the gene sequencing machines in the world are *made in US. 
*
In the end: 

*As the old Chinese saying goes, which was emphasized by Deng, "Seek truth from facts."
*
Don't be irrational in your outlook of the world, coz it will end up hurting you. 

Almost all wars in the world have been fought and lost due to miscalculation. 

I read WW2 history a lot, and it was Hitler's completely wrong assumptions about Soviet Union, based on his superiority complex, and racism, which brought him down. 


https://www.mapi.net/blog/2015/09/china-solidifies-its-position-world’s-largest-manufacturer

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AViet

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Why, for God Sake do you have to be a *blind nationalist? *
> 
> US will compete with Indian and SEA????
> 
> Really!?
> 
> First let me quote some stats:
> 
> US has around 17% of the MVA of manufacturing, around 2 trillion dollars.
> 
> India and ASEAN *combined* do not have even half of the MVA of US.
> 
> Second, while China is indeed ahead of US with around 2.8 trillion dollars of MVA.
> 
> Most of that MVA is in *low to medium *technology spectrum of manufacturing.
> 
> US is on the other hand occupies the high technology chain.
> 
> Some examples:
> 
> US has *by far *the best, and most complete aviation manufacturing chains in the world. It produces large Boeing planes like sausages. And it is not only planes, it is the whole supply chain, from engines, to expertise etc. *China doesn't even come close to US. *
> 
> Similarly, some of the *highest end *medical equipment is still made in the US.
> 
> Almost all of the gene sequencing machines in the world are *made in US.
> *
> In the end:
> 
> *As the old Chinese saying goes, which was emphasized by Deng, "Seek truth from facts."
> *
> Don't be irrational in your outlook of the world, coz it will end up hurting you.
> 
> Almost all wars in the world have been fought and lost due to miscalculation.
> 
> I read WW2 history a lot, and it was Hitler's completely wrong assumptions about Soviet Union, based on his superiority complex, and racism, which brought him down.
> 
> 
> https://www.mapi.net/blog/2015/09/china-solidifies-its-position-world’s-largest-manufacturer


Should we trust any statistics coming from an Indian or the US, especially on issues related to China?

Is this statistic number kind of "40% NASA scientists are Indian"news?

Sorry, I am serious. I started to doubt any claim by the US regarding their capability long time ago. The primitive North Vietnamese should surrender immediately in 1955 if they believed in the mighty of the US technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

AViet said:


> Shoukd we trust any statistics coming from an Indian or the US, especially on issues related to China?
> 
> Is this statistic number kind of "40% NASA scientists are Indian"news?.
> 
> Sorry, i am serious. I started to doubt any claim by the US regarding their capabikity long time ago. The primitive North Vietnamese should surrender immediately iin 1955 if they believed in the mighty of the US techonology.



*Manufacturing, value added (% of GDP, WB)







Manufacturing, value added (current US$, WB)





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jhungary

TaiShang said:


> *Boeing's first overseas factory to be built in China's Zhoushan *
> Xinhua, March 13, 2017
> 
> Boeing and Chinese aviation manufacturer *Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd.(COMAC)* will start to build a Boeing 737 completion center in eastern China's Zhoushan city at the end of March, scheduled to make its first delivery in 2018.
> 
> This is *Boeing's first overseas facility as part of its 737 production system*, and designed to deliver 100 Boeing 737 planes a year.
> 
> In the *joint-venture completion center*, Boeing's 737 aircraft will be installed with flight entertainment systems and seats. The plant in Zhoushan, 287 km southeast of Shanghai, also provides services such as coating, repair and maintenance of Boeing aircraft.
> 
> Boeing and COMAC signed an agreement in October 2016 to set up the Zhoushan plant, which will consist of two parts: the 737 completion center, a joint venture of Boeing and COMAC, and the 737 delivery center owned by Boeing.
> 
> *Construction of the delivery center will also start at the end of March.*
> 
> To accommodate aircraft manufacturing in Zhoushan, Putuoshan Airport in the city is undergoing a 750 million yuan (108 million U.S. dollars) expansion to become an international airport.
> 
> In addition to supporting Boeing, *the aviation base in Zhoushan will also develop an entire industrial chain for aircraft manufacturing*, with the capacity of assembling, delivering and modifying 600 aircraft a year by 2025.
> 
> Zhoushan is an archipelago and island city in Zhejiang Province, which has the largest fishery in China and boasts strong shipbuilding, tourism and service industries.



How sensationalist the title can be? It make it looks like China is producing Boeing 737.

Also, this is *NOT THE FIRST BOEING FACTORY* outside United States.

https://jobs.boeing.com/location/japan-jobs/185/1861060/2

I don't know which one is the first, but when Japan's ANA bought a few 787 Dreamliner, Boeing have established a workshop in Japan to service these 787in 2010.. There are alot of assemble line and workshop for Boeing outside US. My brother works for Boeing, he physically was trained in England for some Engine Specialist course and have to work in a Boeing Factory near Manchester.

And when it come a time when OP keep saying fake news this and fake news that...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

So much for Trump's 'America fist' , why not build boeings in mexico when you can build them in china


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> WOW
> Pathetic number of 2012 Supa Powa



But they are service economy, entirely skipping manufacturing. Because they have immense qualified labor power to be the most competitive service economy in the world.

So much so that Trump will put 45% tax on China while not raising finger against 2012 super power.

The Boeing move must be just an accident.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gothic

AndrewJin said:


> Trump is just another puppet dog of the establishment putting on a new face.
> He has done nothing good for the low-education people so far.



yes , that's why i'm saying the administration after Trump is probably going to build Boeing's in mexico ..


----------



## TaiShang

Gothic said:


> So much for Trump's 'America fist' , why not build boeings in mexico when you can build them in china



I think for market optimization. To be closer to one of the largest aviation markets in the world makes sense. Otherwise, China would put certain sanctions, hurting Boeing.

Besides, China's own industry is catching up, now putting in service a narrow body regional jet and getting prepared (probably in cooperation with Russia) for a wide body one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Gothic said:


> So much for Trump's 'America fist' , why not build boeings in mexico when you can build them in china



That's because Boeing already have factory in mexico.......

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ofuel-research-and-development-300225975.html

http://www.americasquarterly.org/content/aerospace-emerging-mexican-industry

Okay, they are not to build airplane, but a biofuel production and research site and a OEM parts site.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gothic

jhungary said:


> That's because Boeing already have factory in mexico.......
> 
> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...ofuel-research-and-development-300225975.html
> 
> http://www.americasquarterly.org/content/aerospace-emerging-mexican-industry
> 
> Okay, they are not to build airplane, but a biofuel production and research site and a OEM parts site.



So you 're moving the production of your cars and your other low tech productions back to the US but you move out your planes' production to china ? that's populism on part of mr. trump if i'm asked ..


----------



## Nilgiri

Gothic said:


> So you 're moving the production of your cars and your other low tech productions back to the US but you move out your planes' production to china ? that's populism on part of mr. trump if i'm asked ..



Trump cares about jobs period. This will create a net increase in jobs in the US (given its an assembly line that will increase component fabrication in the US) given it will help increase/maintain market share of Boeing in China's aviation market.

Its a fairly common sense trade-off (jobs wise and market access wise) given China slaps more tariffs on fully made aircraft from the US compared to SKD/CKD.

As other aviation markets grow and the same issue pops up, Boeing will repeat the model. Its how the transport industry works in general.

What Trump has an issue with is US companies offshoring jobs (replacing US workers) and then these companies exporting the products back to the US...with no tangible benefit for the US public (past a few shareholders and owners). None of that is going to happen with this assembly line in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Gothic said:


> So you 're moving the production of your cars and your other low tech productions back to the US but you move out your planes' production to china ? that's populism on part of mr. trump if i'm asked ..



I don't consider Installing Seats and Inflight Entertainment System is "Produciton" of an Aircraft.

That factory did not produce aircraft or even fabricate the hull, you need to read carefully on the article to spot the different, if you can't, let me point it out to you.



TaiShang said:


> Boeing's first overseas factory to be built in China's Zhoushan
> Xinhua, March 13, 2017
> 
> Boeing and Chinese aviation manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd.(COMAC) will start to build a Boeing 737 completion center in eastern China's Zhoushan city at the end of March, scheduled to make its first delivery in 2018.
> 
> This is Boeing's first overseas facility as part of its 737 production system, and designed to deliver 100 Boeing 737 planes a year.
> 
> *In the joint-venture completion center, Boeing's 737 aircraft will be installed with flight entertainment systems and seats*. The plant in Zhoushan, 287 km southeast of Shanghai, also provides services such as coating, repair and maintenance of Boeing aircraft.
> 
> Boeing and COMAC signed an agreement in October 2016 to set up the Zhoushan plant, *which will consist of two parts: the 737 completion center, a joint venture of Boeing and COMAC, and the 737 delivery center owned by Boeing.*
> 
> Construction of the delivery center will also start at the end of March.
> 
> To accommodate aircraft manufacturing in Zhoushan, Putuoshan Airport in the city is undergoing a 750 million yuan (108 million U.S. dollars) expansion to become an international airport.
> 
> In addition to supporting Boeing, the aviation base in Zhoushan will also develop an entire industrial chain for aircraft manufacturing, with the capacity of assembling, delivering and modifying 600 aircraft a year by 2025.
> 
> Zhoushan is an archipelago and island city in Zhejiang Province, which has the largest fishery in China and boasts strong shipbuilding, tourism and service industries.



Aircraft production is in US, both in Long Beach Plants and Witchta Plant (WHich my brother currently working at) and there are no production of aircraft or parts in China, it's a assembly plant.

Also, it's only practical issue to goes with overseas factory, you don't expect to fly your 737. 747, 757, 767, 777, 787 back to the US everytime you need to fix this or have a A, B, C, D check. Boeing establishing service center around the world is to service just that. You don't need to send the aircraft back to the US to paint them when you transfer your registration, or you don't need to send the aircraft back to the US to install Sound system or IES. It would make sense if you are talking about Airline in America (Like United or AA) and if they want to install something inside their aircraft, they can send it back to Boeing PLant in Long Beach and Kansas.

But if you are an overseas costumer like China and Japan, would you be sending your aircarft back to the US Boeing Plant for small alternation such as seat and paint job? IT make much more sense to have the job done in China or Japan, rather than sending it back to the States.

I simply say Boeing have other overseas plants for either parts manufacturer or joint venture, one example is Boeing-RR joint venture in the UK. and the Service line in Japan, it was there to show the title of this article is simply "*FRAUDULENT*"

In short, you been hacked by a fake and misleading article.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> That factory did not produce aircraft or even fabricate the hull, you need to read carefully on the article to spot the different, if you can't, let me point it out to you.



To start out with yeah (interiors, paint and MRO)

They will potentially attach wings, empennage etc...to the fuselage by 2025 it seems (though I am not sure what the extent of this will be given its just called "assembly").

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> To start out with yeah (interiors, paint and MRO)
> 
> They will potentially attach wings, empennage etc...to the fuselage by 2025 it seems (though I am not sure what the extent of this will be given its just called "assembly").



Well, it said in the article that this plants involve 2 things.

1.) A Joint Venture Completion Center. Which basically is where you fit your order in it. What kind of seating you want, what kind of length of the isle you want, the bulkhead gap and so on. Each Boeing Aircraft was order to specific term, you can order with or without winglet, with 3 isle seating or 2, or how many row per bulkhead. This is what you will do in a completion center

2.) A Finishing/Delievery Center (Which is wholely owned by Boeing) a Finishing center focus on more superficial stufff. Painting, Detailing and somewhat more importantly, wiring of the system. This is when you want to put your stuff in that aircarft (say if I want to put a PS4 system in my Boeing 737 order, and I want it to link to every seat and for some reason the central computer.) That iss the place to put that thing in.

It also work to check your aircarft prior to delievery. Hence it must be own by Boeing and no one else.

This is the information I got from my bro who is a Boeing Engineer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

*Fortune: Is Trade with China Literally Killing Middle-Aged White American Men?*

*



*

*Stephen Bowden hugs Bob Hatch, both of Bucksport, after they worked their final shift at the Bucksport paper mill Wednesday, December 17, 2014. Hundreds of community members gathered and cheered for the workers who filed out at 3 pm.*

*Researchers say they may have found a link.*

A new study has drawn an apparent connection between a rise in mortality among middle-aged white American men and increased trade with China.

A “statistically relevant relative increase in suicide… concentrated among white males” is detectable in U.S. counties where local industries were affected by competition from China, said Federal Reserve economist Justin Pierce and Yale economist Peter Schott in the Wall Street Journal.

Their research was inspired by an earlier study that showed that while mortality rates among all ethnic groups were improving, those among whites were worsening at a startling rate.

Between 1999 and 2014, death rates in the 45 to 54 year-old demographic increased by 134 deaths per 100,000 people. “Only H.I.V./AIDS in contemporary times has done anything like this,” said Nobel-laureate Angus Deaton, who co-authored that study with Princeton economist Anne Case.

They discovered that the rise in mortality was due to unprecedented increases in suicide and drug overdoses.

“The thing about that paper that we noticed was that the trend started in 2000, when you see a big jump in U.S. imports from China and a huge loss in manufacturing jobs,” Schott told the Journal.

Areas where there was heavy manufacturing were most affected. But even those areas with merely average levels of trade competition with China saw suicide increases of 3.5% and a 24% leap in the numbers of overdoses for the demographic.

The issue of foreign trade taking U.S. jobs was a major element of Donald Trump’s campaign, which promised to bring back jobs and roll back economic ties with China.

The Washington Post said of voting majorities that Trump was strongest “in states where middle aged white mortality rates were high”

In his first 100 days outline, released on social media last week, one of Donald Trump’s plans was to “negotiate fair bilateral trade deals that bring jobs and industry onto American shores.” He promised that Obama’s legacy Trans Pacific Partnership deal, which has not yet been ratified, will be the first thing to go when he takes over the White House on January 20, 2017.

“Whether it’s producing steel, building cars, or curing disease, I want the next generation of production and innovation to happen right here,” Trump has said.

However, Schott did not recommend ceasing to liberalize global trade, telling the Journal that such a move “hurts everyone. We want the increases in productivity and reductions in prices that trade brings.”

Instead, his recommendations emphasize more training for disenfranchised workers, with a focus on helping them move into growing areas of the economy.

Schott also pointed out that increased trade with China could improve people’s lives by bringing cheaper (and therefore increased) access to goods and services across the board, from healthcare to tangible everyday items.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> Well, it said in the article that this plants involve 2 things.
> 
> 1.) A Joint Venture Completion Center. Which basically is where you fit your order in it. What kind of seating you want, what kind of length of the isle you want, the bulkhead gap and so on. Each Boeing Aircraft was order to specific term, you can order with or without winglet, with 3 isle seating or 2, or how many row per bulkhead. This is what you will do in a completion center
> 
> 2.) A Finishing/Delievery Center (Which is wholely owned by Boeing) a Finishing center focus on more superficial stufff. Painting, Detailing and somewhat more importantly, wiring of the system. This is when you want to put your stuff in that aircarft (say if I want to put a PS4 system in my Boeing 737 order, and I want it to link to every seat and for some reason the central computer.) That iss the place to put that thing in.
> 
> It also work to check your aircarft prior to delievery. Hence it must be own by Boeing and no one else.
> 
> This is the information I got from my bro who is a Boeing Engineer.



Yeah I understand that bit.

This is what I am referring to:



TaiShang said:


> In addition to supporting Boeing, *the aviation base in Zhoushan will also develop an entire industrial chain for aircraft manufacturing*, with the capacity of assembling, delivering and modifying 600 aircraft a year by 2025.



Not sure if this will concern Boeing specifically though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah I understand that bit.
> 
> This is what I am referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this will concern Boeing specifically though.



I think that's more related to Chinese Domestic Aerospace business, since it said "IN addition to supporting Boeing in the begining". The Chinese will need these outlying business to support a plants in this scale. Unless Boeing also have a hand on this, I would think it's about Chinese Domestic industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> I think that's more related to Chinese Domestic Aerospace business, since it said "IN addition to supporting Boeing in the begining". The Chinese will need these outlying business to support a plants in this scale. Unless Boeing also have a hand on this, I would think it's about Chinese Domestic industry.



Yeah...I guess it would be a bit of a stretch to transport wings, fuselage, empennage over the ocean for assembly in China...for just Chinese domestic market. I have seen the issues of this at play in Europe at a smaller scale (but they are kinda forced to do it for political reasons).

I guess this will basically be an MRO "plus" facility.

Kind of humorous to see all these Chinese members replies though...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah...I guess it would be a bit of a stretch to transport wings, fuselage, empennage over the ocean for assembly in China...for just Chinese domestic market. I have seen the issues of this at play in Europe at a smaller scale (but they are kinda forced to do it for political reasons).
> 
> I guess this will basically be an MRO "plus" facility.
> 
> Kind of humorous to see all these Chinese members replies though...



lol no........

Both center were casted as Post-Production. It would not be economical to transport everything to China just to build it there, either you fly that plane to China or you have them made there from ground up...

EU have a stupid regulation regarding airbus, making a planes would means a few country involvement. If I remember correctly, italy make the wings, UK Make the engine, France make the fuselage and Germany make everything else........

Was actaully quite surprise they can make money building aircraft that way....

And yes, looking at the Chinese member here response to this news is priceless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> EU have a stupid regulation regarding airbus, making a planes would means a few country involvement. If I remember correctly, italy make the wings, UK Make the engine, France make the fuselage and Germany make everything else........



Yah makes no sense to me either. I talked with an Airbus engineer about it at some depth cpl years back. Essentially they get a large subsidy to make this competitive on the world market against Boeing (no such issue, Boeing can simply buy outsourced minor components in its supply chain but keep key assembly capital integrated and concentrated which saves on logistics big time). Airbus (as far as EADS model goes) will essentially implode now if the EU breaks up given the dispersed capital assets....its already going to suffer from brexit.



jhungary said:


> Both center were casted as Post-Production. It would not be economical to transport everything to China just to build it there, either you fly that plane to China or you have them made there from ground up...



Yah I don't see it either...the hypothetical amount of tariff/market size ratio Chinese govt could display would still not justify the capital costs for Boeing (to set up a full fledged manufacturing + assembly line)...which is what I think many Chinese members initially thought which got them salivating (with cherry on top to stick it to Trump).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AViet said:


> Shoukd we trust any statistics coming from an Indian or the US, especially on issues related to China?
> 
> Is this statistic number kind of "40% NASA scientists are Indian"news?.
> 
> Sorry, i am serious. I started to doubt any claim by the US regarding their capabikity long time ago. The primitive North Vietnamese should surrender immediately iin 1955 if they believed in the mighty of the US techonology.



You should see the source, their past credibility, and use rational judgement. 

There are many very brilliant analysts who report accurately on China in the west as well. 



TaiShang said:


> *Manufacturing, value added (% of GDP, WB)
> 
> View attachment 384024
> 
> 
> Manufacturing, value added (current US$, WB)
> 
> View attachment 384027
> *



This is what I EXACTLY said in my post. 

And while MVA of China may be higher in absolute terms, the MVA for US is *significantly *higher than China in high tech manufacturing. 

Just a recent case: 
China is beginning to become a serious player in Cryo-EM space. 

*Yet, ALL the machines capable to give a Cryo-EM image come from US!*



TaiShang said:


> I think for market optimization. To be closer to one of the largest aviation markets in the world makes sense. Otherwise, China would put certain sanctions, hurting Boeing.
> 
> Besides, China's own industry is catching up, now putting in service a narrow body regional jet and getting prepared (probably in cooperation with Russia) for a wide body one.



China can't put sanctions on Boeing ever. Boeing is politically connected, and a sanction on it would invite a retaliation against a whole host of Chinese companies who sell insane amounts of stuff to US. 

As to your second point, China is right now a kid in front of US in aviation. It is moving ahead, BUT IT IS NOWHERE NEAR CATCHING UP. 

ANY RATIONAL PERSON WOULD SEE THAT. 



Nilgiri said:


> Let them live in their dream world, who really cares what they claim. The fact not even 1% of the CCP trolls understand how larger trade volumes push nominal (current dollar output) as % of PPP frontier tells you all one really needs to know.



Please don't pick on China. 

Blind Nationalism is *extremely prevalent *in Indian circles as well. 

Until recently some Indian members, without applying any modicum of rationality were harping on how India is supposedly going to unveil a 132 exaflop supercomputer soon. 

Also, what do you mean by this: "how larger trade volumes push nominal (current dollar output) as % of PPP frontier"?




AndrewJin said:


> What will those ultra-nationalist RSSers who support Trump react to this news?
> Why not move to the Supa Powa where labor is terribly cheap and there are abundant NASA-style scientists?
> 
> How about those low-skill low-education Americans in the Rust Bell who are desperate for jobs?
> How about their medical insurance, pension and hope of life?
> All being Trumped into the dustbin!



Boeing is building a factory in China to pacify Chinese demand. 

Indian demand right now is miniscule in front of China. 

When and if, India becomes a major aviation player, a fitting factory in India would be a very likely outcome. 

As to prospects of Indian aviation market, in 2015, it was growing at double digit rates. 

The IATA, the international body of aviation, predicts India to be the third largest market by 2026.


----------



## TaiShang

long_ said:


> *Trump：Fake news *



Trump will remain in denial or concentrate on easy targets like Mexico.



AndrewJin said:


> How about those low-skill low-education Americans in the Rust Bell who are desperate for jobs?
> How about their medical insurance, pension and hope of life?
> All being Trumped into the dustbin!



Multinationals like Boeing won't really care about low-skilled US workers' fate. What they care about is profitability for the company/shareholders.

Hence, rationally, they will be tilted towards one of the world's largest aviation market not to be outdone by competition or face market constraints by decision makers in China.

Trump knows this, too, hence, outside the political rhetoric to please the gullible low-skilled, his own clan is seeking tremendous business in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Please don't pick on China.
> 
> Blind Nationalism is *extremely prevalent *in Indian circles as well.
> 
> Until recently some Indian members, without applying any modicum of rationality were harping on how India is supposedly going to unveil a 132 exaflop supercomputer soon.



Trolls of all nationality are basically the same.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Also, what do you mean by this: "how larger trade volumes push nominal (current dollar output) as % of PPP frontier"?



Greater trade essentially means higher throughput of USD and interaction with global supply chains (both as seller and buyer). Its all on the back of a currency you dont print (essentially free seigniorage). Sustain this model over a cpl decades and you will get a greater % of your true estimated economy (PPP) as current dollars (nominal exchange rate).

Expressing everything in the latter (so they can say 5 - 10 or X times of India) is a common ploy by the chinese trolls to chest thump. They normally dismiss PPP as lacking taking into account "qualitative"/"standards" components of goods/services. I read through even the ICP 2005 method recently...and there is an inherent and deep foundational accounting of this factor actually.

Read this whole thread to get a basic take of where the limit lies in their arguments and the issues behind both issues:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/india-and-china-a-gdp-comparison.455611/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Nilgiri said:


> Greater trade essentially means higher throughput of USD and interaction with global supply chains (both as seller and buyer). Its all on the back of a currency you dont print (essentially free seigniorage). Sustain this model over a cpl decades and you will get a greater % of your true estimated economy (PPP) as current dollars (nominal exchange rate).
> 
> Expressing everything in the latter (so they can say 5 - 10 or X times of India) is a common ploy by the chinese trolls to chest thump. They normally dismiss PPP as lacking taking into account "qualitative"/"standards" components of goods/services. I read through even the ICP 2005 method recently...and there is an inherent and deep foundational accounting of this factor actually.
> 
> Read this whole thread to get a basic take of where the limit lies in their arguments and the issues behind both issues:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/india-and-china-a-gdp-comparison.455611/



Actually, I totally disagree with you. 

In PPP, China is the largest economy on Earth. If the intent of Chinese members was to simply chest thump, PPP was a perfect measure for them. 

There are very very valid reasons to be skeptical about PPP. 

1. PPP is based on a price correction mechanism, that *completely *depends on a market base of goods. 
So, the decision of that market base *itself *is questionable. 

2. Nominal is what really matters for national strength, and a nation's interaction with other countries. 

3. It just doesn't make sense to take a PPP correction into account for counting the MVA of a country. Because industrial products are the most traded products in the world, relatively freely, and this leads to a relative amount of price equilibrium around the world. 

4. In terms of just the manufacturing strength, man, there is no denying the fact that China is just 10 times the size of India. 

Look at almost any commodity produced, and you will usually see a big multiple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Trump will remain in denial or concentrate on easy targets like Mexico.
> 
> 
> 
> Multinationals like Boeing won't really care about low-skilled US workers' fate. What they care about is profitability for the company/shareholders.
> 
> Hence, rationally, they will be tilted towards one of the world's largest aviation market not to be outdone by competition or face market constraints by decision makers in China.
> 
> Trump knows this, too, hence, outside the political rhetoric to please the gullible low-skilled, his own clan is seeking tremendous business in China.


I am always amazed by Trump supporters' ignorance and how RSSers justify their own incompetence using the glorious PPP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Actually, I totally disagree with you.
> 
> In PPP, China is the largest economy on Earth. If the intent of Chinese members was to simply chest thump, PPP was a perfect measure for them.
> 
> There are very very valid reasons to be skeptical about PPP.
> 
> 1. PPP is based on a price correction mechanism, that *completely *depends on a market base of goods.
> So, the decision of that market base *itself *is questionable.
> 
> 2. Nominal is what really matters for national strength, and a nation's interaction with other countries.
> 
> 3. It just doesn't make sense to take a PPP correction into account for counting the MVA of a country. Because industrial products are the most traded products in the world, relatively freely, and this leads to a relative amount of price equilibrium around the world.
> 
> 4. In terms of just the manufacturing strength, man, there is no denying the fact that China is just 10 times the size of India.
> 
> Look at almost any commodity produced, and you will usually see a big multiple.



I really don't care to get into this with you (I am just explaining what I mentioned earlier - and its covered in more detail in the thread posted). The material is all out there for anyone to read at the ICP website regarding their methodology on basically every issue you have mentioned here....both nominal and PPP and any measure of the economy are essentially estimates...they all have pros and cons (the major con of nominal is precisely why the ICP was formed and PPP concept developed).

Basing the sum total of a country's demand/supply on its trade's demand/supply (which is a small fraction of it in most cases) is of limited utility for developing countries especially.

You are right the MVA multiplier would be less than the overall multiplier for GVA in almost any economy (for specifically what you mention....given MVA, esp medium to high end is generally much more integrated with the world wherever you go) ....but to get resolution on that needs more indepth data analysis (esp the bulk MVA that concerns low end and relatively insulated chains that make up a large portion of developing countries esp if they are not trading it internationally)....whereas the ICP only really cares about overall GVA/GDP to begin with.



AndrewJin said:


> I am always amazed by Trump supporters' ignorance and how RSSers justify their own incompetence using the glorious PPP.



I'm always amazed how you didnt reply anymore after this:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/india-and-china-a-gdp-comparison.455611/page-4#post-8812159

and how you and the rest of the trolls here think Boeing is going to manufacture aircraft from scratch in China....when the very source article mentions MRO and interior customisation only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Actually, I totally disagree with you.
> 
> In PPP, China is the largest economy on Earth. If the intent of Chinese members was to simply chest thump, PPP was a perfect measure for them.
> 
> There are very very valid reasons to be skeptical about PPP.
> 
> 1. PPP is based on a price correction mechanism, that *completely *depends on a market base of goods.
> So, the decision of that market base *itself *is questionable.
> 
> 2. Nominal is what really matters for national strength, and a nation's interaction with other countries.
> 
> 3. It just doesn't make sense to take a PPP correction into account for counting the MVA of a country. Because industrial products are the most traded products in the world, relatively freely, and this leads to a relative amount of price equilibrium around the world.
> 
> 4. In terms of just the manufacturing strength, man, there is no denying the fact that China is just 10 times the size of India.
> 
> Look at almost any commodity produced, and you will usually see a big multiple.


All those products we discuss about in this forum are mostly trade goods, like drones, computers, cars, phones, trains and planes.

Why you people r so into PPP? We r not talking about the price of newspaper and apples.

The regime they use to gauge PPP is so problematic, especially for big countries like China where non tradable goods and services have huge price differences in different provinces.



Nilgiri said:


> I really don't care to get into this with you (I am just explaining what I mentioned earlier - and its covered in more detail in the thread posted). The material is all out there for anyone to read at the ICP website regarding their methodology on basically every issue you have mentioned here....both nominal and PPP and any measure of the economy are essentially estimates...they all have pros and cons (the major con of nominal is precisely why the ICP was formed and PPP concept developed).
> 
> Basing the sum total of a country's demand/supply on its trade's demand/supply (which is a small fraction of it in most cases) is of limited utility for developing countries especially.
> 
> You are right the MVA multiplier would be less than the overall multiplier for GVA in almost any economy (for specifically what you mention....given MVA, esp medium to high end is generally much more integrated with the world wherever you go) ....but to get resolution on that needs more indepth data analysis (esp the bulk MVA that concerns low end and relatively insulated chains that make up a large portion of developing countries esp if they are not trading it internationally)....whereas the ICP only really cares about overall GVA/GDP to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always amazed how you didnt reply anymore after this:
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/india-and-china-a-gdp-comparison.455611/page-4#post-8812159
> 
> and how you and the rest of the trolls here think Boeing is going to manufacture aircraft from scratch in China....when the very source article mentions MRO and interior customisation only.


I am not delusional to use PPP to make my country look too good.

We r not like Supa Powans who always find excuses for their own incompetence.

I am really tired of their behavior in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

AndrewJin said:


> I am not delusional to use PPP to make my country look too good.
> 
> We r not like Supa Powans who always find excuses for their own incompetence.



Yeah but nothing as incompetent like saying:



AndrewJin said:


> No date for county, smaller cities, townships, countryside.....
> Most Chinese live in smaller cities and townships.
> PPP is Estimated by the West.



And getting this in reply:







and fleeing from the conversation.

A paradigm of competence indeed...for all to see.

Just like this assertion that the Boeing "factory" in China taking jobs away from Boeing USA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shjliu

Currently, China is developing ARJ-21 and C919, with this new venture, will COMAC stop further development for new airplanes? that is what I am worried about!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

shjliu said:


> Currently, China is developing ARJ-21 and C919, with this new venture, will COMAC stop further development for new airplanes? that is what I am worried about!



No... given boeing is just putting up an MRO plus facility (basically final seats, interior integration in China).

Pretty sure the flight certification will be done before the aircraft arrives in China too.

COMAC will definitely have to keep developing new aircraft and compete with the best in the world over time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Nilgiri said:


> I really don't care to get into this with you (I am just explaining what I mentioned earlier - and its covered in more detail in the thread posted). The material is all out there for anyone to read at the ICP website regarding their methodology on basically every issue you have mentioned here....both nominal and PPP and any measure of the economy are essentially estimates...they all have pros and cons (the major con of nominal is precisely why the ICP was formed and PPP concept developed).
> 
> Basing the sum total of a country's demand/supply on its trade's demand/supply (which is a small fraction of it in most cases) is of limited utility for developing countries especially.
> 
> You are right the MVA multiplier would be less than the overall multiplier for GVA in almost any economy (for specifically what you mention....given MVA, esp medium to high end is generally much more integrated with the world wherever you go) ....but to get resolution on that needs more indepth data analysis (esp the bulk MVA that concerns low end and relatively insulated chains that make up a large portion of developing countries esp if they are not trading it internationally)....whereas the ICP only really cares about overall GVA/GDP to begin with.



Actually, I don't deny the uses of PPP as a measure. 

It has many uses indeed. 

Like, it guards against tyrannies of the market specially exchange rate fluctuations. 

What I'm saying is that for our discussion, which basically related to Manufacturing, Trade, and usually National Strength, PPP is largely irrelevant. 

Manufacturing, large parts of it, are *highly *international. In fact, the parts of a country's manufacturing chain that are already not connected to the world, would be incompetitive, and have prices that are already inflated. 

Trade by definition is international. For a country like South Korea, it hardly matters what the PPP multiple is for India or China. If it exports to China 10 times as much as to India, that is what it is. 

For national strength, PPP has some uses. But nominal, I think, is a far better metric.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

shjliu said:


> Currently, China is developing ARJ-21 and C919, with this new venture, will COMAC stop further development for new airplanes? that is what I am worried about!



Quite unlikely. Other than job creating and cluster-making effects, which are all positive, I do not think the facility will have any negative impact on the development of China's own aviation industry. This investment by Boeing is mostly valuable for us from the standpoint of certain aviation parts makers that will cluster around the Boeing facility and gather further knowledge and experience.

Good for local economy, employment, and aviation parts makers.

***

*Boeing facility to transform Zhoushan*
By Zhu Wenqian (China Daily) March 14, 2017

Boeing Co will start building a B737 and B737 MAX completion and delivery center in Zhoushan, Zhejiang province, by the end of March, and is scheduled deliver the first aircraft in 2018.

The Zhoushan facility, located in eastern China near Shanghai, will consist of two parts: *the B737 completion center*, a joint venture between Boeing and Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, and *the B737 delivery center*, which is wholly owned by Boeing.

"We are continuing to discuss plans for the facility with our joint venture partner and government officials, and we will announce more information at a later date," said Wang Yukui, Boeing China's vice-president of communications.

Boeing earlier said that the center will deliver 100 planes every year, and the US aircraft manufacturer will *cooperate with more Chinese interior suppliers, and help them raise their capabilities and competencies, from raw materials to assembly.*

The joint venture will cover cabin installation activities such as the setup of seats and in-flight entertainment systems, as well as painting, flight testing and aircraft maintenance.

By 2025, *the aviation industrial park in Zhoushan will form an aviation industry chain, and assemble, deliver and modify more than 600 jets.* *The worth of annual output is expected to reach 70 billion yuan ($10.1 billion)*, according to the Zhoushan Evening News.

The plant is also creating significant opportunities for local aviation-related businesses. Segments benefiting include assurance services, maritime patrols, aviation logistics, bonded processing, aeronautical research and aircraft manufacturing.

Additionally, the plant is expected to develop industrial tourism that includes duty-free shopping, and recreation and entertainment.

Being an archipelago, the city of Zhoushan has inconvenient land transportation, which provides opportunities for air transportation. Meanwhile, as part of the Yangtze River Delta region, neighboring cities such as Shanghai and Hangzhou will provide skilled human resources for Zhoushan.

"In the near future, Zhoushan will take an important position on the map of China's aviation industry, and even in the global aviation industry pattern," said Guo Qi, deputy director of the integrated planning institute, part of China Aviation Planning and Design Institute (Group) Co Ltd.

In September 2015, Boeing and COMAC signed an agreement to jointly establish a B737 completion center in China, after President Xi Jinping's visit to the Seattle area, home to the headquarters of Boeing Commercial Airplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shjliu

Nilgiri said:


> No... given boeing is just putting up an MRO plus facility (basically final seats, interior integration in china).
> 
> Pretty sure the flight certification will be done before the aircraft arrives in China too.
> 
> COMAC will definitely have to keep developing new aircraft and compete with the best in the world over time.


well, I hope so; as you might know, in the history of aviation, American did lots of dirty tricks, such as ARROW developed by Canada, that was the best fighter at that time, make the long story short, all the built ARROW was taken apart destroyed even the blueprints.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Nilgiri said:


> Expressing everything in the latter (so they can say 5 - 10 or X times of India) is a common ploy by the chinese trolls to chest thump. They normally dismiss PPP as lacking taking into account "qualitative"/"standards" components of goods/services. I read through even the ICP 2005 method recently...and there is an inherent and deep foundational accounting of this factor actually.


Chinese members should actually be the group with strongest reasons to advocate PPP, because by PPP, China already surpasses US to become world largest economy!

Share you a press conference article from China's National Bureau of Statistics. In early 2015, head of China National Bureau of Statistics joined a press conference. During the conference, a guy from FT asked the head a question about PPP GDP. The FT guy asked "By PPP GDP, China has surpassed US to become the top economy. What's your view here?"

The top Chinese official on GDP calculation gives a clear answer: *"PPP overestimates China's GDP figure. We don't agree with the PPP result. PPP calculation has too many constraints and limitations. You can take PPP figures as a reference, but please don't be too serious about it. In general, China is still a developing country with very low per capita data. "*

See? That's the attitude from CPC, an organization with the strongest reason to brag for the shinning PPP data.






http://www.stats.gov.cn/tjsj/sjjd/201501/t20150120_671388.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> The top Chinese official on GDP calculation gives a clear answer: *"PPP overestimates China's GDP figure. We don't agree with the PPP result. PPP calculation has too many constraints and limitations. You can take PPP figures as a reference, but please don't be too serious about it. In general, China is still a developing country with very low per capita data. "*


Well said, we are the country which should be promoting PPP as a preferred regime to gauge economy more than any other country.

Sadly, you see some incompetent country is so willing to get trapped in this ridiculous glorified shi*thole.






Exactly my view.
I really appreciate National Bureau of Statistics does not fall into the FT-Establishment crap just to make people feel good.
The PPP basket is so problematic.
Under PPP, that we buy a TV in China and in Europe will be differently calculated though we people in different countries pay nearly the SAME.

Well, if those PPP advocate only look at food and local services, then let them do it, they will stay poor forever boasting how many pancakes they can have everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> Well, if those PPP advocate only look at food and local services, then let them do it, they will stay poor forever.


my view: PPP only makes sense for simple services like hair cut, or breakfast. But how could PPP make sense when we talk about modern manufacturing industry?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

GS Zhou said:


> my view: PPP only makes sense for simple services like hair cut, or breakfast. But how could PPP make sense when we talk about modern manufacturing industry?


Exactly.
I tend do use PPP on the city base, and only to have a sense of people's living standards. 
I do not believe the overall PPP number for countries like China where local services are priced so differently everywhere. 

In terms of manufacturing industry which is to produce internationally tradable goods, PPP is so hilarious.


Last time indian army bought some DJI drones to spy Pakistan. 
I hope they could buy some upgraded versions released in 2017 using their PPP currency.
Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*The Xian MA700 Medium-range Turboprop Regional Airliner*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/841566303894753282*China is developing the next generation twin-engine, medium-range turboprop regional airliner Xian MA700.*






The Xian MA700 (MA for 新舟, "Modern Ark") is a twin-engine, medium-range turboprop airliner currently under development by Xi'an Aircraft Industrial Corporation of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

A model of the aircraft was shown at the 2008 Zhuhai Airshow, it was said as capable of offering 78 seats in 4-abreast configuration.

*By late 2015 there were 185 orders* for the aircraft with purchase agreements with 11 customers including Bahrain EGA Group, Hybrid Aviation, Bhaggal Air Services, Segers Aero, Air Avenues, Joy Air, Okay Airways and Cambodia Bayon Airlines. The first prototype will be finally assembled in 2016, with *a maiden flight in 2017* and certification scheduled for 2019. (Wiki)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China dominates Asian growth in Q2; fastest-growing major country market but Jakarta fends off Kunming for fastest-growing airport*





Our analysis of OAG data for 2017 Q2 indicates that growth is still extremely robust in China, despite the fact that the country’s biggest airport, Beijing Capital International Airport, is only growing by 3% because of capacity constraints. The city’s new airport, Beijing Daxing International Airport is currently set to open in 2019.

With Routes Asia taking place shortly in Okinawa, anna.aero this week looks at the Asian market comparing current data for 2017 Q2 with 2016 Q2. If anyone was in any doubt as to whether the Chinese market might not be growing as quickly as in the recent past, our analysis of schedule data suggests it is. Not only is China home to the biggest air travel market in Asia, it is also the fastest-growing among the major markets and its airports will welcome more than four times as many additional seats in the second quarter as any other country market in the region. In addition, eight of the top 15 airlines in the region are based in China, and eight of the top 15 airports for additional seat capacity are also in China.

Growth in airport seat capacity across all countries in Asia is currently estimated to be 10% for the second quarter of 2017, which basically covers the first three months of the S17 season. China’s 14% growth is above average, but double-digit growth is also expected in India, Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines and Vietnam. Japan’s modest 2% growth is the lowest among the major nations in the region with the exception of Taiwan, which is reporting a 2% drop in capacity partly as a result of the demise of TransAsia Airlines and its low-cost subsidiary V Air. Some smaller country markets such as Myanmar (down 2%), Nepal (down 5%) and Bangladesh (down 11%) are also showing declines in Q2 seat capacity, but some of this may be down to some of the airlines in those countries not yet having submitted complete data for all of the period being examined.





Source: OAG Schedules Analyser for 2016 Q2 and 2017 Q2.

China Southern Airlines maintains lead over China Eastern Airlines

Looking at the biggest airlines (by seat capacity) in Asia in Q2 reveals that China’s ‘big 3’ take the top three positions. There are five other Chinese carriers (highlighted in bright green) in the next 12 positions, with Xiamen Airlines also the fastest-growing of the top 15 with an increase in seat capacity of 42% compared with 2016 Q2. Japan’s two biggest carriers rank fourth and seventh with both barely registering any growth. Separating them are India’s IndiGo (growing by 17%) and Indonesia’s Lion Air. Other slow-growing non-Chinese carriers in the top 15 are Garuda Indonesia (11th, +2%), Korean Air (13th, +1%) and AirAsia (15th, +2%).





Source: OAG Schedules Analyser for 2016 Q2 and 2017 Q2.

Just missing out on a place in the top 15 are Jet Airways, Vietnam Airlines, Air India, Cathay Pacific Airways and Thai Airways. Of these Jet Airways is the fastest growing at 11% while Cathay Pacific’s Q2 capacity is down 3%.

[_I wonder where's the Singapore Airlines within this chart  why it is not mentioned_]





Xiamen Airlines is the fastest-growing carrier among the top 15 in Asia according to our analysis of OAG data. Its growing long-haul network includes Seattle-Tacoma, which was launched on 26 September 2016.

Jakarta tops Asian airport growth rankings in Q2

Looking at the region’s airports we have identified those airports registering the biggest increase in available seat capacity. Top of this list is Jakarta’s main airport which will handle over 400,000 additional seats per month in Q2. Not far behind is Kunming, one of eight Chinese airports in the top 15 (highlighted in bright green), which in percentage terms is actually growing more quickly (+20%) than the Indonesian hub (+13%). The six other non-Chinese airports are spread across several countries with two in India (Delhi and Kolkata) and one each in Indonesia (Denpasar), Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur), South Korea (Seoul Incheon) and Vietnam (Hanoi). Of these top 15 airports for capacity growth, the fastest-growing in percentage terms are Zhengzhou and Haikou in China (both +29%) followed by Tianjin (+28%) and Kolkata (+25%).





Source: OAG Schedules Analyser for 2016 Q2 and 2017 Q2.





On 24 November 2016 China Eastern Airline began non-stop flights between Kunming (host of Routes Asia in 2015) and Sydney. Kunming’s 2017 Q2 capacity has grown by over one million seats since the same period last year, the second most (after Jakarta) of any Asian airport.

*Anna Aero - 15 Mar 2017 // Star Feature*
http://www.anna.aero/2017/03/15/china-dominates-asian-q2-growth/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

samsara said:


> [_I wonder where's the Singapore Airlines within this chart  why it is not mentioned_]



Is Singapore airlines one of the safest in the world?


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> Is Singapore airlines one of the safest in the world?


Not sure, though I guess so. Quality yet premium airlines, yes... seat capacity and loads, dunno.

*China plans to add 136 airports by 2025*

Xinhua | Updated: 2017-03-16 09:45

BEIJING - *China aims to build 136 new airports by 2025*, government sources said on Wednesday.

*The facilities could become a world-class airport complex of international and regional transport hubs*, according to a plan by the National Development and Reform Commission and the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

China began an airport construction boom in 2008 when the government began spending on infrastructure to offset the global financial crisis.

Service improved remarkably, but current airports are far from adequate and are *unevenly located* throughout the country.

*By the end of 2015, China has 207 civil airports and is expected to have around 260 by 2020.*

In 2015, China's airports handled 910 million passengers and are expected to deal with 1.5 billion passengers in 2020 and 2.2 billion in 2025.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-03/16/content_28576678.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## samsara

*China's first large passenger aircraft C919 to make maiden flight soon*

(CRI Online) 10:19, March 12, 2017





_A C919 aircraft, the first Chinese-made large passenger plane, has entered_
_the preparation phase for its maiden flight. [Photo: COMAC]_​
The C919 plane was developed by the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC). It is the first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft based on the latest international aviation standards.

The eyes of the world have been on the C919 since work on its development got underway in 2008. It's reported that, *as of the end of last year, the aircraft already had 570 orders from 21 foreign and domestic customers*.

*C919 to make maiden flight in the first half of 2017*





_The C919 passenger jet was unveiled as it was rolled out from_
_the final assembly line in Shanghai on Nov 2, 2015. [Photo: COMAC]_​
*On November 2, 2015, the first C919 rolled off the production line in Shanghai.* Since then, the plane has been undergoing a series of tests to lay a solid foundation for its maiden flight, according to Wu Guanghui, chief designer of C919 and COMAC deputy general manager.

However, the exact date for the C919's maiden flight has not been decided as yet. "I can only say that C919 has entered the stage of preparation for its first flight. But it still needs many tests including the 'sliding' emergency control tests, and after that a review meeting will be held before the plane's maiden flight," said Wu.





_The C919 passenger jet was unveiled as it was rolled out from_
_the final assembly line in Shanghai on Nov 2, 2015. [Photo: COMAC]_​
Meanwhile, it's been reported that the work of assembling the second and the third C919 has already started. According to staff members at COMAC, crew members of the C919 are familiarizing themselves with the control systems of the plane.

*Comparisons between C919, Airbus 320 and Boeing 737*

The C919, with over 150 seats and standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is expected to compete with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new-generation 737, which currently dominate the market.






_A C919 aircraft, the first Chinese-made large passenger plane, has entered_
_the preparation phase for its maiden flight. [Photo: COMAC]_​
*The following are some of the performance statistics about the three passenger planes.*





_A table shows the performance statistics of Airbus A320, Boeing 737 and C919. [Photo: Chinaplus]_​
Based on the statistics above the gaps in performance between C919 and other popular passenger planes across the world are pretty small. Despite this, aviation industry insiders say the biggest question about the C919 is its safety, and more importantly, if safety problems can be resolved in time. A more sophisticated problem-solving mechanism will be needed after the successful maiden flight of the C919, experts added.

*China's pursuit of its aircraft dream*





_An ARJ21-700 aircraft run by the Chengdu Airlines. [Photo: COMAC]_​
*China developed its first large passenger aircraft, the Y-10, a four-engine narrow-body jet airliner in the 1970s.* The plane, which could seat 149 passengers in economy, *had a successful test flight on Sept. 26, 1980*. Unfortunately, the project was canceled in 1985 for viability and budgetary reasons.

*China resumed the pursuit of its aircraft dream in 2008 when COMAC produced the ARJ21-700 regional jet*, China's first airliner independently designed in accordance with international standards.





_An ARJ21-700 aircraft run by the Chengdu Airlines. [Photo: COMAC]_​
*The delivery of the first ARJ21 to Chengdu Airlines for commercial operation on June 28, 2016, was a milestone for the Chinese aviation industry.* So far, there are two ARJ21-700 jets in commercial operation between Shanghai and southwest China's Chengdu.





_A C919 aircraft, the first Chinese-made large passenger plane, has entered_
_the preparation phase for its maiden flight. [Photo: COMAC]_​
As for the C919, Wu Guanghui said he has great confidence in it and is willing to be the first person aboard.

http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0312/c90000-9189254.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/835162899752468482*According to Safran, the 1st flight of the C919 could take place in APRIL 2017.*

_"To paraphrase Philippe Petitcolin, the CEO of Safran, the first flight of the C919 has never been so close. From the very beginning of the year, following the transfer of the first prototype to the center of flight testing, COMAC had indicated that the inaugural flight would take place in the first half of the year - after having missed its end date of 2016. According to Safran , Which works in particular on the motorization of the aircraft, it could take place as early as April." - Source_​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

shjliu said:


> well, I hope so; as you might know, in the history of aviation, American did lots of dirty tricks, such as ARROW developed by Canada, that was the best fighter at that time, make the long story short, all the built ARROW was taken apart destroyed even the blueprints.



I blame Canada more than the US for that actually.

The Avro Arrow would also have been pretty much a one-trick pony....its somewhat over-rated. 

It was not a fighter btw, it was a high speed interceptor (and back then there was a clear difference).


----------



## Nilgiri

GS Zhou said:


> my view: PPP only makes sense for simple services like hair cut, or breakfast. But how could PPP make sense when we talk about modern manufacturing industry?



You have not read one ICP paper on the matter obviously.

No it doesn't only make sense for only simple types of good or service. If you have read the ranking matrix and composition according to standards and quality levels the ICP uses, you would know there are effective multiplier levels...and ultimately a consumption basket is also determined to apply these to.

Any Chinese govt official can say they dont fully agree with the basket being used. The earlier complaint was the price levels were only from cities (and that got rectified in ICP 2011). But the point is this kind of asserted extrapolation extends to nominal exchange rate at an even larger scale (so the same logic creates an even bigger error by using nominal for cross country comparisons especially those that have relatively more insulation and lower permeability of the USD).

Extrapolating goods and services patterning (both composition and price levels) of trade to the rest of the economy is of much limited utility compared to PPP....because that is an extrapolation of say 10 - 20% of an economy to 100%....whereas PPP from the get go takes no such snapshot extrapolation of that level. At most you can make issue with its sampling rates, basket composition survey accuracy and quality strata band resolution....but they are nowhere close to a level of 5 for extrapolation like nominal exchange rate. The assumption (of nominal USD) only really works for highly USD transparent countries that are heavily integrated with the world economy (through trade, USD reserve holdings etc).

Hence why not one social metric of note uses nominal per capita, but PPP. Of course as a country develops further and further, the discrepancy between PPP and nominal will reduce as well....so officials pointing out which they prefer and which they think overestimate/underestimate have every right to do so. It does not mean they have anywhere close to the authority of truth on PPP as applied to other countries. If they think their PPP in their country is overestimated, they can supply better information to the ICP then.


----------



## Guynextdoor2

shjliu said:


> Currently, China is developing ARJ-21 and C919, with this new venture, will COMAC stop further development for new airplanes? that is what I am worried about!



Nope- they have a large domestic market. For a while the local jets will be focussed on that.



draculla said:


> @Nilgiri
> Where does the Nagpur Boeing Tata facility fit in ?
> Have a friend working their and they are mfg some actual plane parts rather than the linen seats chinese plant will outfit.
> 2ndly what does this mean for the small passanger jet being mfd by the chinese ?
> Is this a thumbs down for it even though that plane is sourcing most of its critical parts from non chinese sources.



'pieces', it's not a facility for technology integration



AndrewJin said:


> All those products we discuss about in this forum are mostly trade goods, like drones, computers, cars, phones, trains and planes.
> 
> Why you people r so into PPP? We r not talking about the price of newspaper and apples.
> 
> The regime they use to gauge PPP is so problematic, especially for big countries like China where non tradable goods and services have huge price differences in different provinces.
> 
> 
> I am not delusional to use PPP to make my country look too good.
> 
> We r not like Supa Powans who always find excuses for their own incompetence.
> 
> I am really tired of their behavior in this forum.



everything you said is off the mark.

Capital expenditure on imports (both private and govt) and exports should be looked at in nominal currency. All other domestic expenditure should be looked at in PPP. Day to day consumer spending is a HUGE part of the economy. Taking haircut, catching a bus to work, buying a toilet cleaner and buying a burger together will be several hundred times what the drone industry represents.

In any case for a large part of Chinese exports (soft toys, Christmas decoration, Trump masks etc.) neither PPP not Nominal can be used as an accurate measure. A lot of this is sold by weight in shipping rather than as price per unit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

AndrewJin said:


> I am always amazed by Trump supporters' ignorance and how RSSers justify their own incompetence using the glorious PPP.


It wasn't too long ago in the other Asian section, some superpowa was cheering when they said Boeing was going to invest in their country making this country a maintenance hub for all Boeing airplanes. Now they're trolling here because this news is hurting their pride.



GS Zhou said:


> my view: PPP only makes sense for simple services like hair cut, or breakfast. But how could PPP make sense when we talk about modern manufacturing industry?


PPP only make sense if you're a supapowa and you want to make fun of Pakistan's economy or chest thump.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

draculla said:


> @Nilgiri
> Where does the Nagpur Boeing Tata facility fit in ?
> Have a friend working their and they are mfg some actual plane parts rather than the linen seats chinese plant will outfit.
> 2ndly what does this mean for the small passanger jet being mfd by the chinese ?
> Is this a thumbs down for it even though that plane is sourcing most of its critical parts from non chinese sources.



That (Nagpur) would be outsourcing of components for manufacturing by Boeing. They have been doing this for some time now (worldwide incl China as well I believe). As for which one (component fab vs MRO plus) has more MVA overall/per worker, depends on the details.

I doubt this boeing MRO plus facility would affect China's own aviation projects.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> Capital expenditure on imports (both private and govt) and exports should be looked at in nominal currency. All other domestic expenditure should be looked at in PPP. Day to day consumer spending is a HUGE part of the economy. Taking haircut, catching a bus to work, buying a toilet cleaner and buying a burger together will be several hundred times what the drone industry represents.
> 
> In any case for a large part of Chinese exports (soft toys, Christmas decoration, Trump masks etc.) neither PPP not Nominal can be used as an accurate measure. A lot of this is sold by weight in shipping rather than as price per unit.



Yup this is what I meant earlier by extrapolating your export/import composition to the whole economy.

Huge parts of the economy do not follow the same price levels or composition as that which is exported/imported....so one has to be careful with application of direct exchange rate to the whole GDP (in whatever local currency).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AViet

Jlaw said:


> It wasn't too long ago in the other Asian section, some superpowa was cheering when they said Boeing was going to invest in their country making this country a maintenance hub .



Which country will do maintainance for their airplanes in India? They must be either dirt poor or very courageous. I doubt that even India's airliners would hesitate to hand over their airplanes to an Indian maintenance shop.

Emotional and poorly educated are common characters of Indian, which are enemy of quality. The workers can never make anything quality in mass scale with such characters.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Jlaw said:


> It wasn't too long ago in the other Asian section, some superpowa was cheering when they said Boeing was going to invest in their country making this country a maintenance hub for all Boeing airplanes. Now they're trolling here because this news is hurting their pride.
> 
> 
> PPP only make sense if you're a supapowa and you want to make fun of Pakistan's economy or chest thump.


Poor people who cannot even afford a smart phone always brag about their PPP so that they can afford enough onion and rice.....LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Boeing Makes China Landing in Scenic Coastal City*
By Yang Ge






A jetliner lands at Zhoushan Putuoshan Airport in Zhoushan, Zhejiang province, on July 25, 2012. The airport is undergoing a $109 million expansion as Boeing Co. plans to build a finishing facility in the city for company jetliners. Photo: Visual China

(Beijing) — Commercial aircraft giant Boeing Co. will break ground on a plane finishing facility in the Chinese city of Zhoushan by the end of this month.

The announcement marks the cumulation of years of lobbying by Beijing to move some production to a market that’s set to pass the U.S. to become the world’s largest for civil aviation in the next decade.

Preparatory work for the facility has been underway in the coastal city since Boeing first announced in fall its plans to form the assembly joint venture with Chinese plane maker Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd. (COMAC). Actual construction is nearly ready to begin, with the first Boeing 737 planes set to roll off the new production line at the end of next year, the official Xinhua News Agency reported.

The facility will engage mainly in final assembly work for Boeing’s most popular model, including installation of entertainment systems, seats and other interior decoration elements. The facility will eventually have the capacity to produce 100 planes per year, and will employ about 2,000.

*It will be Boeing’s first plane finishing center outside its home U.S. market.*

To welcome one of the world’s top two commercial aircraft makers, Zhoushan is performing a major expansion of its regional Putuoshan Airport, which is expected to cost about 750 million yuan ($109 million). Work will include expedited construction of international facilities, and Zhoushan is also developing an aviation industrial park to promote the sector.

China is the world’s fastest-growing major aviation market, and is expected to surpass the U.S. by 2024 on explosive demand from the nation’s fast-growing middle class, according to the International Air Transport Association. The number of domestic and international travelers in the country is expected to reach 927 million by that year, nearly double the 487 million who took flights in to, out of or within China in 2015.

*Boeing said in fall it expects that Chinese airlines are expected to buy planes worth more than $1 trillion over the next 20 years to meet rapidly expanding demand.* It added it expects air traffic to grow by 6.4% annually in China over that period.

*Boeing’s chief rival, Airbus SAS, set up its first China production facility in 2008 in the port city of Tianjin, also its first outside of its home European market.* That facility also does final assembly work for Airbus’ most popular model, the A320, and is a joint venture with Chinese partners Tianjin Free Trade Zone and China Aviation Industry Corp.

As one of the world’s biggest aircraft buyers,* Beijing has lobbied for years to get both Airbus and Boeing to set up production facilities and transfer more of their technology to China. The country is also developing its own large airliner, the Comac C919, which it hopes can someday compete with the Boeing 737 and Airbus 320 for a slice of the lucrative global commercial aviation market.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*C919 passenger jet passes assessment for maiden flight *
Xinhua, March 25, 2017




A C919, the first of the domestically produced large passenger aircraft, rolls off the assembly line in Shanghai on Nov. 2, 2015. [China Daily]

China's first large domestically designed and built passenger jetliner has passed a major technical assessment, bringing it closer to its maiden flight, sources with the developer said Saturday.

*An evaluation committee consisting of 63 aviation specialists from across China has agreed the C919 is technically ready for its maiden flight*, said the Shanghai-based aircraft maker, Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) in a press release.

The experts have worked in seven teams to assess the jet's design, structure and performances, which they have tested in labs, on board and during low-speed taxiing, it said.

The committee has proven the C919 is technically airworthy but the jet is still subject to electromagnetic compatibility and taxiing tests before it takes to the air.

The jet was built in 2015 and COMAC completed the onboard systems installation as well as major static and system integration tests before the technical assessment.

*The C919, with over 150 seats and a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is expected to compete with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new-generation 737, which currently dominate the market.*

By the end of 2016, 21 customers had placed orders for more than 500 C919 aircraft, and *COMAC expects to sell at least 2,000.*

China's first regional commercial aircraft, the ARJ21, began commercial operation in June 2016.

@Beast , @GS Zhou , @AndrewJin , @cirr

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-made large passenger jet passes assessment for maiden flight*
(Xinhua) 15:58, March 25, 2017




SHANGHAI, March 25 (Xinhua) -- China's first large domestically designed and built passenger jetliner has passed a major technical assessment, bringing it a closer to its maiden flight, sources with the developer said Saturday.

An evaluation committee consisting 63 aviation specialists from across China has agreed the C919 is technically ready for its maiden flight, said the Shanghai-based aircraft maker, Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) in a press release.

The experts have worked in seven teams to assess the jet's design, structure and performances, which they have tested in labs, on board and during low-speed taxiing, it said.

The committee has proven the C919 is technically airworthy but the jet is still subject to electromagnetic compatibility and taxiing tests before it takes to the air.

The jet was built in 2015 and COMAC completed the onboard systems installation as well as major static and system integration tests before the technical assessment.

The C919, with over 150 seats and a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is expected to compete with the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new-generation 737, which currently dominate the market.

By the end of 2016, 21 customers had placed orders for more than 500 C919 aircraft, and COMAC expects to sell at least 2,000.

China's first regional commercial aircraft, the ARJ21, began commercial operation in June 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

So the maiden test flight is likely be postponed to days after April, 2017


----------



## JSCh

* China’s first homegrown passenger jet takes low-speed taxi test *
 People's Daily, China
Published on Apr 12, 2017

China’s first large domestically designed and build passenger aircraft C919 (B-001A) took another low-speed taxiing test in Shanghai Pudong International Airport on April 12, 2017. It’s believed the aircraft is gradually moving closer to its maiden flight, yet the exact date is still to be determined.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s self-developed C919 aircraft given first high-speed taxi test *
By Wang Xuejing
2017-04-16 17:44 GMT+8

China-developed commercial airliner C919 has edged a step closer to takeoff after the plane’s developers put it through a high-speed taxi test on Sunday morning at Shanghai Pudong International Airport.

The test started at 8:00 a.m. and lasted for three hours. The plane reached a top speed of approximately 248 kilometers per hour, approaching the speed required for takeoff and landing.

C919’s developer, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), is expected to launch a test flight of the aircraft in the first half of this year.

The C919, designed to accommodate over 150 passengers, is a narrow-body plane. Its main rivals on the market will include Airbus 320 and Boeing 737. The COMAC also plans to start developing wide-body aircraft in 2017.


----------



## cirr

Maiden test flight set for May 2017.


----------



## simple Brain

*China's self-developed C919 aircraft given 1st high-speed taxi test*
China Daily, April 17, 2017

China-developed commercial airliner C919 has edged a step closer to takeoff after the plane's developers put it through a high-speed taxi test on Sunday morning at Shanghai Pudong International Airport.



China-developed commercial airliner C919 is given the first high-speed taxi test at Shanghai Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, April 16, 2017. [Photo/cgtn.com]


The test started at 8:00 am and lasted for three hours. The plane reached a top speed of approximately 248 kilometers per hour, approaching the speed required for takeoff and landing.

C919's developer, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), is expected to launch a test flight of the aircraft in the first half of this year.

The C919, designed to accommodate over 150 passengers, is a narrow-body plane. Its main rivals on the market will include Airbus 320 and Boeing 737. The COMAC also plans to start developing wide-body aircraft in 2017.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-04/17/content_40633449.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

simple Brain said:


> *China's self-developed C919 aircraft given 1st high-speed taxi test*
> 
> 
> 
> 0 Comment(s)
> 
> 
> 
> Print
> 
> 
> 
> E-mailChina Daily, April 17, 2017
> Adjust font size:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China-developed commercial airliner C919 has edged a step closer to takeoff after the plane's developers put it through a high-speed taxi test on Sunday morning at Shanghai Pudong International Airport.
> 
> 
> 
> China-developed commercial airliner C919 is given the first high-speed taxi test at Shanghai Pudong International Airport in Shanghai, April 16, 2017. [Photo/cgtn.com]
> 
> 
> 
> The test started at 8:00 am and lasted for three hours. The plane reached a top speed of approximately 248 kilometers per hour, approaching the speed required for takeoff and landing.
> 
> C919's developer, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), is expected to launch a test flight of the aircraft in the first half of this year.
> 
> The C919, designed to accommodate over 150 passengers, is a narrow-body plane. Its main rivals on the market will include Airbus 320 and Boeing 737. The COMAC also plans to start developing wide-body aircraft in 2017.
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-04/17/content_40633449.htm



Congrats to our Chinese friends

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China-made C919 passenger jet to take off soon*
(Xinhua) 09:33, April 19, 2017






_Photo taken on April 11, 2017 shows a C919, the first large passenger aircraft designed and built by China, in a hangar in Shanghai, east China. The C919 passed the last expert assessment on Tuesday, its manufacturer announced. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)_


SHANGHAI, April 18 -- The C919, the first large passenger aircraft designed and built by China passed the last expert assessment on Tuesday, its manufacturer announced.

The aircraft was given the go-ahead to begin a series of high-speed taxiing tests, the last step before its maiden flight. The process usually takes one to two months.

According to Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), 25 experts from Chinese research institutes, civil aviation administration, and domestic jet makers formed Tuesday's assessment panel. They reviewed the preparedness of both the aircraft and ground services for the maiden flight.

In March, the aircraft passed a major technical assessment.

The C919, with over 150 seats and a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, is a medium-haul commercial aircraft.

The Chinese jetliner was rolled off assembly line in 2015. COMAC said 21 customers had placed orders for more than 500 aircraft by the end of 2016, and it expects sales to exceed 2,000.

China has invested heavily in commercial passenger jet manufacturing. The ARJ21, its first regional aircraft, began commercial operations in June 2016.


----------



## TaiShang

*Domestic airliner in final tests*
By ZHU WENQIAN/WANG YU | China Daily | Updated: 2017-04-24
*
Nation's first passenger jet includes innovations beyond Boeing, Airbus*






The C919, China's first domestically produced passenger jet, undergoes its fourth high-speed taxiing test in Shanghai on Sunday. YIN LIQIN/CHINA DAILY


The C919, the much-anticipated first commercial aircraft for passengers to be made in China, has taken another step closer to its maiden flight by completing its fourth high-speed taxiing test on Sunday in Shanghai.

It was the C919's first test with the front landing gear of the plane slightly lifted to simulate takeoff.

The single-aisle, 168-seat,* twin-engine jet is now just one step away from its first flight*, according to Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, the State-owned manufacturer.

Also on Saturday, the C919 received a flight permit from the Civil Aviation Administration of China. It has acquired all the necessary certificates to prepare for its first flight.

Wang Yanan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, said high-speed taxiing tests are usually conducted at speeds of 230 to 260 kilometers per hour. Judging from current progress, the C919 may need only a few more ground tests, if any, he said.

"Usually, every high-speed test on the ground will be conducted at a faster speed than the previous one, becoming increasingly similar to the real conditions of takeoff. It could be approved quickly if everything went right and no big technical faults occurred," Wang said.

Fu Qianshao, a researcher at an aviation magazine affiliated with the People's Liberation Army Air Force, said the airliner boasts a series of design and technology innovations based on in-depth research into its international counterparts－specifically Boeing's B737 and the Airbus A320.

For instance, *the C919's front windshield consists of only four pieces, a design that is said to be more fuel efficient and stronger than designs with more panels.*

"Do not underestimate the importance of windshield design," Fu said. "Compared with the Boeing 737's traditional six panels of windshield glass, it is a huge improvement when it comes to the strength of its body structure, air resistance and fuel efficiency."

Also, *to accommodate more powerful turbofan engines, the C919's designers needed to strengthen the landing gear of the aircraft and make them taller.*

The domestically manufactured plane, which uses a great deal of composite materials, is *expected to be relatively light and fuel-efficient compared with its competitors*, including the updated A320 and the new-generation B737, which currently dominate the market.

So far, COMAC had received 570 orders for the C919 from 23 clients, including domestic airlines such as Air China, China Southern, China Eastern, Hainan Airlines and Sichuan Airlines.

Overseas orders account for about 10 percent of the total, including airlines from Germany and Thailand, and others from the Asia Pacific region and Africa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China's passenger aircraft C919 passes fourth high-speed taxiing test*
(Xinhua) 08:48, April 24, 2017








The C919, the first large passenger aircraft designed and built by China, is seen during a high-speed taxiing test in Shanghai, east China, April 23, 2017. The C919 passed a fourth high-speed taxiing test in Shanghai on Sunday. (Xinhua/Wang Jiliang)


********

_It has already done multiple taxiing tests.
The maiden flight should be soon._
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*China's New Jet Will Seek Share of World's Largest Aircraft Market*

Comac said to prepare for maiden flight of C919 before end-May
China’s single-aisle market to account for 75% of demand
China is set to become the world’s largest market for aircraft and the nation’s first domestically developed large jet will aim to grab a share of that business.

The country will need 6,810 aircraft valued at more than $1 trillion in the two decades through 2035, Boeing Co. predicted in September. That would make China the biggest single-country market for planes, and the third-largest as a region, behind Europe and North America.

State-backed Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China Ltd. is poised to conduct the first flight of the locally built C919 before the end of May, according to two people familiar with the matter, who asked not to be identified because the information isn’t public. The test flight is delayed by more than a year.







The nation will surpass the U.S. as the world’s largest air-travel market even sooner, around 2024, according to the International Air Transport Association. The number of people flying to, from and within China will jump to 1.3 billion by 2035, compared with 1.1 billion for the U.S., IATA said.






Of China’s total plane demand in the 20-year period, 75 percent will be single-aisle -- a category dominated by Boeing’s 737 and Airbus SE’s A320 family that the C919 will be looking to break.






China Eastern Airlines Corp. will be the first carrier to take delivery of the C919. Comac received 570 orders as of November for the plane, which will need to be certified by U.S. and European authorities before it can fly there.

_— With assistance by Dong Lyu
_
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...w-jet-amid-forecast-for-1-trillion-new-planes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *AC311A Helicopter Gets CAAC Type Certificate*
> _By *Lena Ge*, China Aviation Daily | Aug. 16, 2016_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> File photo of AC311A/Xinhua​
> *AC311A, a light civilian helicopter jointly developed by AVIC Helicopter Co. (Avicopter) and Changhe Aircraft Industry Group, was officially certificated on Tuesday, August 16, marking a crucial step forward for the jet's entry into the market. *
> 
> The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) issued a type certificate to Avicopter during a ceremony held in Nanchang, Jiangxi Province, allowing commercial operation of AC311A helicopter.
> 
> Developed on the basis of AC311 helicopter, AC311A, nicknamed "Air Wizard", is a 2-tonne single engine light utility helicopter, seating 6 persons.
> 
> The AC311A helicopter improved its maximum takeoff weight to 2,250kg, as well as high-altitude performance and over-all properties. It is designed for business flying, transportation, aerial photography, firefighting, agriculture, forestry spraying, emergency rescue, police and law enforcement, especially at high altitudes.
> 
> At present, Avicopter has developed a series of AC civil helicopters in a relatively complete pedigree, including the one-tonne AC310 helicopter, the two-tonne AC311 helicopter, the four-tonne AC312 helicopter, the 7-tonne AC352 helicopter and 13-tonne AC313 helicopter.


*China's homegrown helicopter completes test flight over Qinghai plateau *
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 17:07, April 25, 2017




China's domestically made helicopter AC311A completed a test flight in the mountainous Delingha, Qinghai province on April 24. The aircraft withstood conditions of high altitude, low-oxygen air and harsh weather.

"The helicopter's entrance to central and western China, especially the Qinghai plateau, aimed to provide an opportunity for people there to have close contact with the high-performance aircraft," said Xu Wei, vice president of AVIC Changhe Aircraft Industry (Group) Co., Ltd. The choice to complete a test flight on the plateau was also intended to showcase the helicopter's ability to cope with special climate and geographical conditions, Xu added.




The test flight lasted about two hours, and the helicopter climbed nearly 1,800 meters from an altitude of 2,900 meters. With a highest operating altitude of 4,700 meters, the plane successfully took off from and landed on the 4,100-meter-high Laha Lake tourist area.

The test flight was carried out to further expand the company's market share of police and civil helicopters in central and western China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*May set for Chinese airliner's maiden flight *
China Plus, April 27, 2017





The C919, the first large passenger aircraft designed and built by China, is seen during a high-speed taxiing test in Shanghai, east China, April 23, 2017. The C919 passed a fourth high-speed taxiing test in Shanghai on Sunday.[Photo: Xinhua]


China's first domestically-produced large passenger aircraft, the C919, is ready to take its maiden flight in early May, the Shanghai Airport Authority announced on Wednesday.

Airport authorities in Shanghai also announced through Weibo that the C919 has already completed a series of high-speed taxiing tests, the last step before its maiden flight.

The C919, with over 150 seats and a flight range of 4,075 kilometers, is designed to compete with the updated Airbus A-320 and Boeing's new-generation 737, which currently dominate the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*World’s largest amphibious aircraft runs taxi test*
Zhang Xu China Plus Published: 2017-04-29 19:22:02



China's large domestically produced amphibious aircraft, the AG600, takes its first taxiing test in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong province, on Saturday, April 29, 2017. [Photo: China Plus/Li Jin]

The world's largest amphibious aircraft, the China-made AG600, has taken a vital step towards its maiden flight by successfully conducting its first taxiing test on Saturday in Zhuhai of south China's Guangdong province, according to its developer Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AIC).



China's large domestically produced amphibious aircraft, the AG600, takes its first taxiing test in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong province, on Saturday, April 29, 2017. [Photo: China Plus/Li Jin]

It's reported that the AG600 is set for its maiden flights over land in May and on water in the second half of 2017.

The AG600, with a maximum range of 4,500 km, has a takeoff weight of 53.5 tonnes. It can collect 12 tonnes of water in 20 seconds and could be used to fight forest fires and for marine rescue missions.



Test pilots pose with the amphibious aircraft AG600 in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong province, on Saturday, April 29, 2017. [Photo: China Plus/Li Jin]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

C919 maiden flight set for 05.05.2017:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Dungeness

This news deserves its own thread！




BUSINESS NEWS | Wed May 3, 2017 | 12:20am EDT

*China's COMAC says maiden flight of C919 jet scheduled for May 5*





The first C919 passenger jet made by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (Comac) is pulled out during a news conference at the company's factory in Shanghai, November 2, 2015. REUTERS/Stringer


The Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) said on Wednesday the maiden flight for the C919, China's first domestically-produced large passenger plane, is scheduled for May 5.

The maiden flight will take place in the Shanghai Pudong International Airport, subject to weather conditions, COMAC said. State media agency Xinhua earlier on Wednesday reported the maiden flight's date.

Reuters, quoting sources, had reported last month that China planned to stage the maiden C919 flight on or around May 5.



(Reporting by Beijing Monitoring Desk; Editing by Muralikumar Anantharaman)

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-aviation-comac-flight-idUSKBN17Z07D?il=0

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## war&peace

Let's hope it goes well. It will be a small step in breaking the monopoly of the giants and a great step for Chinese domestic aviation industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*C919 takes to the skies*
China Daily, May 3, 2017





China's first domestically produced passenger plane completes a high-speed taxi test for the first time in Shanghai, April 16, 2017. [Photo/Xinhua]

The much-anticipated C919, a single-aisle homegrown passenger jet, *will take to the skies for a debut flight on May 5, 2017.* The first-time occasion will occur at the Shanghai Pudong International Airport, according to the Shanghai-based manufacturer of the C919, Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC).

The C919 is a commercial aircraft, built for medium-haul flights, with up to 174 seats and a twin engine. The aircraft will be expected to compete with the updated Airbus A320neo and the new-generation B737 MAX.

Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc.com, one of China's largest civil aviation web portals, estimated the C919 aircraft would be put into operation between 2020 and 2022.

*So far, 23 clients of COMAC have placed 570 orders for the C919, including domestic airlines such as Air China, China Southern and China Eastern, and Hainan Airlines and Sichuan Airlines.*

Overseas orders also account for about 10 percent of the total, including airlines from Germany and Thailand, and others from the Asia Pacific region and Africa.

@cirr , @ahojunk , @GS Zhou , @AndrewJin , @terranMarine

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Planning for engineering development of C929 has already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

C919 Passenger Cabin:






C919 Cockpit：

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's homemade C919 secures 570 orders, says report*
2017-05-04 





Two technicians inspect an engine on the C919, China's first domestically produced single-aisle passenger jet, after a taxiing test on Wednesday.(Photo by Yin Liqin/China Daily)

China's first domestically produced single-aisle passenger jet, the C919, which is expected to make its maiden flight on Friday, *has secured 570 orders from 23 clients*, China Securities Network reported on Wednesday.

Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of C919, said the aircraft has not only attracted domestic airlines such as Air China, China Southern, China Eastern, Hainan Airlines and Sichuan Airlines, but also foreign carriers, such as German startup PuRen Airlines and City Airways of Thailand.

Financial leasing companies, such as Ping An Leasing and CCB Financial Leasing, have become the biggest clients, with each of them ordering 50 units, while ICBC Leasing Co Ltd and ABC Financial Leasing have ordered 45 units each. COMAC has also received 20 orders from SPDB Financial Leasing and 36 from CITIC Financial Leasing, among others, according to the report.

*Overseas orders account for about 10 percent of the total, including airlines from Germany and Thailand and others from Asia Pacific and Africa.* GE Capital Aviation Services, the largest commercial airline leasing company worldwide, has ordered 20 C919s.

The orders show the increasing demand and confidence in the aircraft made in China, Tian Min, chief accountant of the COMAC, told media.


http://www.ecns.cn/2017/05-04/256085.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Is this an end to the era of Airbus 320 neo and Boeing 737 max?*

China’s first domestically designed commercial aircraft C919 has made its debut, while both Airbus and Boeing have recently announced job cuts to control costs. The two companies are seen as the main competitors of China's C919. So is this the end of an era of domination for Airbus 320 neo and Boeing 737 max?

Watch here:

http://watchthis.chinadaily.com.cn/video/content/home/WS590b2974a3104b55d65107d0





Staff workers check a C919, China's first domestically-built large passenger jet, at a hangar of the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) in Shanghai, east China, May 4, 2017. The maiden flight of the C919 is scheduled for May 5. The flight will depart from Shanghai Pudong International Airport. "If weather conditions are not suitable, the maiden flight will be rescheduled," COMAC said. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)





















http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-05/05/content_40751307_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

TaiShang said:


> *Is this an end to the era of Airbus 320 neo and Boeing 737 max?*
> 
> China’s first domestically designed commercial aircraft C919 has made its debut, while both Airbus and Boeing have recently announced job cuts to control costs. The two companies are seen as the main competitors of China's C919. So is this the end of an era of domination for Airbus 320 neo and Boeing 737 max?
> 
> Watch here:
> 
> http://watchthis.chinadaily.com.cn/video/content/home/WS590b2974a3104b55d65107d0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff workers check a C919, China's first domestically-built large passenger jet, at a hangar of the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) in Shanghai, east China, May 4, 2017. The maiden flight of the C919 is scheduled for May 5. The flight will depart from Shanghai Pudong International Airport. "If weather conditions are not suitable, the maiden flight will be rescheduled," COMAC said. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-05/05/content_40751307_4.htm




No, but this is the end to our heart bleeding since Y-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dungeness

Live:

http://live.sina.com.cn/zt/l/v/mil/c919sf/

Now it is on CCTV 13!

It is a big day for Chinese civil aviation! We have been waiting for this day for tooooooo loooooong! Take off, China!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/860377016452825090

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

BUSINESS
*Made-in-China passenger jet set to take wing*





ByAFP
Posted on May 3, 2017







*SHANGHAI: China is expected this week to conduct the maiden test flight of a home-grown passenger jet built to meet soaring domestic travel demand and challenge the dominance of Boeing and Airbus.*

The C919, built by state-owned aerospace manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), was set to take wing over Shanghai on Friday, the company said on Wednesday, according to the official Xinhua news agency.

“If weather conditions are not suitable, the maiden flight will be rescheduled,” COMAC said, adding that engineers had completed some 118 tests.

The narrow-body jet represents nearly a decade of effort in a state-mandated drive to reduce dependence on European consortium Airbus and US aerospace giant Boeing.

“The first flight itself is not a huge deal. (But) of course, it’s going to be a hugely symbolic moment in the evolution of China’s aviation industry,” said Greg Waldron, Asia managing editor at industry publication Flightglobal.

The C919 is the country’s first big passenger plane and the latest sign of growing Chinese ambition and technical skill, coming one week after China launched its first domestically made aircraft carrier and docked a cargo spacecraft with an orbiting space lab.

The C919 can seat 168 passengers and has a range of 5,555 kilometres (3,444 miles).

*Long way to go*

China is a huge battleground for Boeing and Airbus, with its travellers taking to the skies in ever-growing numbers.

The Chinese travel market is expected to surpass the United States by 2024, according to the International Air Transport Association.

Airbus has estimated Chinese airlines will need nearly 6,000 new planes over the next two decades, while Boeing foresees 6,800 aircraft. Both put the combined price tags for those planes at around $1 trillion.

But aviation analysts said Shanghai-based COMAC has a long journey ahead before it can challenge the lock on the market by Boeing and Airbus.

“This is an important milestone for China with this new aircraft. But for it to move to the next stage, which is to sell this product, is not going to be so easy,” said Shukor Yusof, an analyst with Malaysia-based aviation consultancy Endau Analytics.

But COMAC may be able to rely on purchases by fast-growing Chinese airlines.

It had already received 570 orders by the end of last year, almost all from domestic airlines.

Waldron agreed it would take time but said that over the next century China would become a world aviation player.

“You are going to have three big companies. You will have Boeing, you will have Airbus, and you will have COMAC,” he said.

China has dreamed of building its own civil aircraft since the 1970s, when it began work on the narrow-body Y-10, which was eventually deemed unviable and never entered service.

COMAC’s first regional jet, the 90-seat ARJ 21, entered service in 2016, several years late.

*Long-haul ambition*

The ARJ 21 is currently restricted to flying domestic routes as it still lacks the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) certification that would allow it to fly US skies.

China also has been in talks with the FAA to obtain certification for the C919, without result.

The C919’s first test flight had been due to take place in 2016 but was delayed.

Besides the C919, China is also working with Russia to develop a long-haul wide-bodied jet called the C929.

Although the C919 is made in China, foreign firms are playing key roles by supplying systems as well as the engines, which are made by CFM International, a joint venture between General Electric of the US and France’s Safran.

During a visit to COMAC in 2014, President Xi Jinping expressed concern that not having a homegrown plane left China at the mercy of foreign industrial groups.

China last August launched a new multi-billion dollar jet-engine conglomerate with nearly 100,000 employees, with the hope of powering its own planes with self-made engines.

After the C919’s first flight, it will need to pass tests to obtain Chinese airworthiness certification before it can be sold.
https://arynews.tv/en/made-china-passenger-jet-set-take-wing/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-built aircraft C919 makes successful maiden flight *
By Li Qian
2017-05-05 15:31 GMT+8

China's first domestically-built large passenger jet C919 has just landed at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, after successfully undertaking its maiden flight.

The C919 is a narrow-body aircraft designed to carry 168 passengers. It has 
a standard range of 4,075 kilometers and an extended range of 5,555 kilometers.

The C919 is China's answer to main rivals on the market, including the Boeing 737 and Airbus A320. 

Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd. (COMAC), the manufacturer of C919, said it has received 570 orders for the aircraft from 23 clients, including domestic airlines such as Air China, China Southern and China Eastern. Overseas orders take up about 10 percent of the total, including US-based GECAS and airlines from Germany, Thailand and others from the Asia Pacific region.

The C919 has improved the aviation landscape in China and given a significant boost to the country's aerospace industry. Analysts say the successful maiden flight shows China's aviation industry has entered an upgrade period, with upcoming work on testing, production and delivery.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

cirr said:


> Planning for engineering development of C929 has already started.



Maiden flight tentatively set for 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China and Russia to work together on C929 aircraft*
2017-05-05 16:23 CGTN






China and Russia are developing a jumbo jet called the C929, which is expected to be ready for passenger flights in the next six or seven years.

The joint project is currently in a research and development phase, but when completed, the C929 is expected to have a significant impact on the civilian aircraft market. The 280-seat wide-body passenger jet, with a range of nearly 12,000 kilometers is designed by Chinese and Russian engineers. The C929 will become China's largest civilian aircraft, as well as the biggest jetliner to be produced by Russia since the Cold War.

Unveiled at AirShow China last year, the jet will help boost the production capabilities of both countries. Experts say that on its own, Russia's market is too small for such an ambitious project, while China is ready to meet the challenge.

Russia's United Aircraft Corporation will supply its most advanced avionics technology and a cutting-edge technology composite wing. China will handle the C-929 fuselage construction, with Shanghai-based aircraft maker COMAC set to assemble the jets. At a cost of 13 billion US dollars, the fuel-efficient plane will compete with Boeing's 787 Dreamliner and the Airbus 350.

Industry experts say more than half of global demand for wide-body passenger jets will come from the Asia-Pacific market. And if China and Russia keep up the current pace of cooperation, engineers will soon be able to take to the skies to test the new aircraft.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/05-05/256278.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

Shotgunner51 said:


> *China and Russia to work together on C929 aircraft*
> 2017-05-05 16:23 CGTN
> 
> View attachment 395061
> 
> 
> China and Russia are developing a jumbo jet called the C929, which is expected to be ready for passenger flights in the next six or seven years.
> 
> The joint project is currently in a research and development phase, but when completed, the C929 is expected to have a significant impact on the civilian aircraft market. The 280-seat wide-body passenger jet, with a range of nearly 12,000 kilometers is designed by Chinese and Russian engineers. The C929 will become China's largest civilian aircraft, as well as the biggest jetliner to be produced by Russia since the Cold War.
> 
> Unveiled at AirShow China last year, the jet will help boost the production capabilities of both countries. Experts say that on its own, Russia's market is too small for such an ambitious project, while China is ready to meet the challenge.
> 
> Russia's United Aircraft Corporation will supply its most advanced avionics technology and a cutting-edge technology composite wing. China will handle the C-929 fuselage construction, with Shanghai-based aircraft maker COMAC set to assemble the jets. At a cost of 13 billion US dollars, the fuel-efficient plane will compete with Boeing's 787 Dreamliner and the Airbus 350.
> 
> Industry experts say more than half of global demand for wide-body passenger jets will come from the Asia-Pacific market. And if China and Russia keep up the current pace of cooperation, engineers will soon be able to take to the skies to test the new aircraft.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/2017/05-05/256278.shtml


兄弟们, 请开导我为何商飞非得和俄罗斯合作才能搞 C929?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

eldarlmari said:


> 兄弟们, 请开导我为何商飞非得和俄罗斯合作才能搞 C929?



China should learn the soft way and hard way to do high tech project: Soft way mean we share the financial burden, low technical risk and greater market sharing and complement each-other strength which it's the best way in nowadays mega project, this require to build trust and new management skill to deal with international partner, In the globalization, we can not do everything by ourselves even if we could, a partnership mean greater access to partner's market and enhance competiveness by reducing price tag of high volume order and make the project more viable.

Hard way is do thing by ourselves if everything failed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

TaiShang said:


> *Is this an end to the era of Airbus 320 neo and Boeing 737 max?*
> 
> China’s first domestically designed commercial aircraft C919 has made its debut, while both Airbus and Boeing have recently announced job cuts to control costs. The two companies are seen as the main competitors of China's C919. So is this the end of an era of domination for Airbus 320 neo and Boeing 737 max?
> 
> Watch here:
> 
> http://watchthis.chinadaily.com.cn/video/content/home/WS590b2974a3104b55d65107d0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staff workers check a C919, China's first domestically-built large passenger jet, at a hangar of the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) in Shanghai, east China, May 4, 2017. The maiden flight of the C919 is scheduled for May 5. The flight will depart from Shanghai Pudong International Airport. "If weather conditions are not suitable, the maiden flight will be rescheduled," COMAC said. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.china.org.cn/photos/2017-05/05/content_40751307_4.htm



The world aviation market is big enough for 3 big players. Boeing and Airbus will still be dominant. But Comac occupying third will still mean a lot in terms of billions of dollars for local deployment and driving economy of China.
The biggest market of China puts a lot of advantage for Comac.



eldarlmari said:


> 兄弟们, 请开导我为何商飞非得和俄罗斯合作才能搞 C929?


China is at an advantage in this joint venture. I can be sure, China called the shot and ask Russian to do China bidding. End of the day, the market is on China side. Even Russian can made a successful plane, it will not have a market without China help. Russia market is too small for them to be profitable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Beast said:


> China is at an advantage in this joint venture. I can be sure, China called the shot and ask Russian to do China bidding. End of the day, the market is on China side. Even Russian can made a successful plane, it will not have a market without China help. Russia market is too small for them to be profitable.



I think that's primary reason why Russia is interested to have join venture over C929 is all about market, during the cold war, China bought thousands of western civilian planes and practically none from Russia beside some for bater and the estimation of China future's need is over 3K. It's mutual benefit for China and Russia since it's a partnership program and not as a pure buyer from Boeing or Airbus and China will have more leverage and bargain over western aircraft supplier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> I think that's primary reason why Russia is interested to have join venture over C929 is all about market, during the cold war, China bought thousands of western civilian planes and practically none from Russia beside some for bater and the estimation of China future's need is over 3K. It's mutual benefit for China and Russia since it's a partnership program and not as a pure buyer from Boeing or Airbus and China will have more leverage and bargain over western aircraft supplier.


Precisely, Russian will need to obey China and ask to transfer whatever technology needed for this project. Even the profit sharing I can be sure, its China advantage like China 70% while Russian only gets 30%.

China has prove the C919 and Y-20 project that she can go alone. This is in fact a last chance for Russian to have any partnership with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

eldarlmari said:


> 兄弟们, 请开导我为何商飞非得和俄罗斯合作才能搞 C929?


对手是波音空客，商飞有钱但多个助手好办事，夹他们的产能上车可以加快，上市时间最重要。况且C929销量肯定只有C919零头，本来就是好看而不跑量的产品，扩大共同市场可降低投资风险。下游工业规模可以了，中国真正该集中火力发展上游精密部件、高技术合金化工、电子和精密机床，这才是重大科技专项。
As per Boeing's research on global market for next 20 years, *single aisle* (like C919) dominates market demand, as high as 70%, while *medium widebody* (like C929) is only 9%. To better leverage investment and tech-industrial assets already on hand, expediate of C929 delivery (time to market), it's better for China and Russia to complement each other and pool resources together. China should focus investments on upstream supply chain. Strategically, it also facilitates an OBOR industrial integration/alliance built on Sino-Russia axis.





http://www.boeing.com/resources/boe...nloads/Boeing_Current_Market_Outlook_2015.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Beast said:


> Precisely, Russian will need to obey China and ask to transfer whatever technology needed for this project. Even the profit sharing I can be sure, its China advantage like China 70% while Russian only gets 30%.
> 
> China has prove the C919 and Y-20 project that she can go alone. This is in fact a last chance for Russian to have any partnership with China.



I don't think "Obey" is the key word when you're in partnership, China and Russia need to clear some mindsets that one has to be superior than other as what Soviet wanted China to be obedient during 1960s. Both has to establish a confidence measure and build up some trustworthy relation if we want to have more future cooperation (用人不疑, 疑人不用).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*China Eastern sees new plane as 'star' of its fleet*
By Wang Ying in Shanghai | China Daily | Updated: 2017-05-06 

China Eastern Airlines Corp Ltd said that the C919, China's homegrown large passenger jet, is set to become the new star of its 600-plus aircraft fleet, stating that* its "safety and state-of-the-art design will bring superb a flying experience to its passengers".*

In a written reply to China Daily, the Shanghai-based airline, *which is expected to be the first carrier to take delivery of the homegrown single-aisle passenger jet, said it was "extremely confident about the future of the C919".*

China Eastern pre-ordered 20 C919s from the aircraft maker Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd in 2010, and according to the purchase agreement, negotiations for the ordering of the first five planes will be launched within a year of the C919's maiden flight.

*China Eastern is one of the nation's top three airlines, serving more than 100 million passengers in flights to 177 nations and regions in 1,062 destinations every year.*

ICBC Financial Leasing Co Ltd, the subsidiary of Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, announced its intention to purchase 45 C919 aircraft in October 2011.* ICBC Financial Leasing is looking to support COMAC with joint marketing, market surveys, signing more orders and all-around financial services in the future*, said Xu Qing, deputy CEO of ICBC Leasing.

"C919 will serve the most attractive market. *The aircraft will be used in the domestic market, the Asia-Pacific region and the African market in its early days.* By continuously optimizing the aircraft's performance, the C919 will go global in the future," said Xu.

With regard to the two dominant commercial aircraft makers－Boeing Co and Airbus Group SE－she suggested the future C919 should pay more attention to service at the beginning to build up its brand first.

"*It's important to pay attention to customer support and services, and enhance product quality and stability. *Overseas marketing should be based on continuously optimized products and services, an efficient maintenance support, and efficiency of operations," said Xu.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/business/2017-05/06/content_29229735.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*Boeing building 1st overseas 737 factory in China*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> That (Nagpur) would be outsourcing of components for manufacturing by Boeing. They have been doing this for some time now (worldwide incl China as well I believe). As for which one (component fab vs MRO plus) has more MVA overall/per worker, depends on the details.
> 
> I doubt this boeing MRO plus facility would affect China's own aviation projects.



Ahhh, another Indy genius, it seems you have no idea how much BOEING outsources from AVIC, don't you? You seem to think China is only putting on plastic chairs and linen covers. Good, keep on thinking that way.

Had it ever occurred to you that before your Make in India initiative, the Chinis had used their huge market as leverage to force BOEING to procure and produce more in China? This is only a completion and delivery center, although the FIRST outside US. BOEING already operates composites, parts & components JV in China.

http://www.compositesworld.com/news/boeing-avic-open-chinese-composites-facility-expansion.

Assembly, completions, testing, delivery, modification, maintenance are all essential part of manufacturing albeit considered low level. These jobs could have been done in the US employing and providing mid level income to 2000 Americans. But due to Chinese market leverage, we manage to force them to do this in China. Imagine this, can India force BOEING to open the first delivery center outside US?

2000 jobs with an average of 1000USD wage is 24mil$ salary expenditure a year. This havent include taxes, utilities, lease payment, factory construction cost. China need every low, middle, high technology job we can get. We need to provide employment to all, the same low level jobs India is begging for now.

Think about it this way, what is BOEING actually doing, the biggest value addition is in the design of the plane, otherwise, building a plane is essentially, welding and riveting up structures and assembly/wiring. The avionics and engines are all outsourced by BOEING to the likes of Rockwell and RR.

Either way, China is going to buy BOEING or AIRBUS (duopoly) for the near future until C919 is matured enough, might as well provide employment in the meantime. You seriously think the Chinis are dumb? We are not the supapowa cheering fanatic ok, just because you open an assembly line, we are gonna buy BOEINGs all the way? The final aim and ambition had always been a domestic plane.


Nilgiri said:


> Yup this is what I meant earlier by extrapolating your export/import composition to the whole economy.
> 
> Huge parts of the economy do not follow the same price levels or composition as that which is exported/imported....so one has to be careful with application of direct exchange rate to the whole GDP (in whatever local currency).


No point bullshiting and over analyzing genius. Just take a trip to China, take the HSR and travel from south to north, from east to west, look at the infrastructure, the prices of goods/food/services and look at the well being of the people, compare this to your second largest Pee Pee Pee economy. I have been to Mumbai, Chennai, Hyderabad, and the amount of poverty and the shitty infrastructure i see there is appalling.



AndrewJin said:


> Poor people who cannot even afford a smart phone always brag about their PPP so that they can afford enough onion and rice.....LMAO



These reta*rds seriously think PPP is a good measure since it places them second only to China. They don't understand the purpose of having money which is to provide proper infrastructure and living standards to the people. You might be able to buy less with the same dollar because wages are higher. Ex:

1) India : You can get a big mac for 2 USD$
2) China : You can get a big mac for 4 USD$

Assuming, prices of wheat and meat is fixed internationally, you can see the reason the burger is more expensive is because the Chinese worker is earning more compared to the Dalit level wages of India. However, using Indian PPP logic, their USD$ worth is now double of China's worth. But they fail to understand that commodities are all priced in dollars$. The same dollar might give you two extra big macs in India but when you buy oil, steel, minerals, etc, you need to pay it at real dollar terms.

In theory and PPP terms, India is a SUPAPOWA, but look at the amount of poverty, the starvation level, the amount of infant mortality, infant retardation, the infrastructure, let's look at the water delivery infrastructure, I can't believe in India, they are dependent on water trucks to deliver water in Kolkata, this is considered blasphemous in China.

In the old days they were saying this > hey it's okay to be poorer than China, but we have a better environment, nowadays I see their mouth shut since 6/10 of the worst polluted places on earth is in India, They didn't notice the effort China did in cleaning and enforcing environmental rules. The perception changes when they travel to China, after which they will say, we want to make Mumbai the next Shanghai.

I had this Indy trying so hard to sport garbage in the a river in Shenzhen, he was amazed that there is only a plastic cup floating in the few kilometer stretch of river we walked by. There was no usual raw sewage odour which he had become so accustomed to in India.
I told him by the end of the day, the plastic cup will be scooped up. 





AViet said:


> Which country will do maintainance for their airplanes in India? They must be either dirt poor or very courageous. I doubt that even India's airliners would hesitate to hand over their airplanes to an Indian maintenance shop.
> 
> Emotional and poorly educated are common characters of Indian, which are enemy of quality. The workers can never make anything quality in mass scale with such characters.


http://www.news18.com/news/india/bo...facility-in-nagpur-nitin-gadkari-1002593.html

I think BOEING withdrew from tht investment plan. The legendary Indy red tape and procrastination, blame culture, talking more than doing culture, I had already foreseen this.



AndrewJin said:


> Well said, we are the country which should be promoting PPP as a preferred regime to gauge economy more than any other country.
> 
> Sadly, you see some incompetent country is so willing to get trapped in this ridiculous glorified shi*thole.
> 
> View attachment 384098
> 
> 
> Exactly my view.
> I really appreciate National Bureau of Statistics does not fall into the FT-Establishment crap just to make people feel good.
> The PPP basket is so problematic.
> Under PPP, that we buy a TV in China and in Europe will be differently calculated though we people in different countries pay nearly the SAME.
> 
> Well, if those PPP advocate only look at food and local services, then let them do it, they will stay poor forever boasting how many pancakes they can have everyday.


No point telling the Indy this, they already know this, but to cover up the inferiority complex, they need to appear strong, sort of face saving culture. I am the second largest PEE PEE PEE economy. I am SUPAPOWA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> Ahhh, another Indy genius, it seems you have no idea how much BOEING outsources from AVIC, don't you? You seem to think China is only putting on plastic chairs and linen covers. Good, keep on thinking that way.
> 
> Had it ever occurred to you that before your Make in India initiative, the Chinis had used their huge market as leverage to force BOEING to procure and produce more in China? This is only a completion and delivery center, although the FIRST outside US. BOEING already operates composites, parts & components JV in China.
> 
> http://www.compositesworld.com/news/boeing-avic-open-chinese-composites-facility-expansion.
> 
> Assembly, completions, testing, delivery, modification, maintenance are all essential part of manufacturing albeit considered low level. These jobs could have been done in the US employing and providing mid level income to 2000 Americans. But due to Chinese market leverage, we manage to force them to do this in China. Imagine this, can India force BOEING to open the first delivery center outside US?
> 
> 2000 jobs with an average of 1000USD wage is 24mil$ salary expenditure a year. This havent include taxes, utilities, lease payment, factory construction cost. China need every low, middle, high technology job we can get. We need to provide employment to all, the same low level jobs India is begging for now.
> 
> Think about it this way, what is BOEING actually doing, the biggest value addition is in the design of the plane, otherwise, building a plane is essentially, welding and riveting up structures and assembly/wiring. The avionics and engines are all outsourced by BOEING to the likes of Rockwell and RR.
> 
> Either way, China is going to buy BOEING or AIRBUS (duopoly) for the near future until C919 is matured enough, might as well provide employment in the meantime. You seriously think the Chinis are dumb? We are not the supapowa cheering fanatic ok, just because you open an assembly line, we are gonna buy BOEINGs all the way? The final aim and ambition had always been a domestic plane.
> 
> No point bullshiting and over analyzing genius. Just take a trip to China, take the HSR and travel from south to north, from east to west, look at the infrastructure, the prices of goods/food/services and look at the well being of the people, compare this to your second largest Pee Pee Pee economy. I have been to Mumbai, Chennai, Hyderabad, and the amount of poverty and the shitty infrastructure i see there is appalling.
> 
> 
> 
> These reta*rds seriously think PPP is a good measure since it places them second only to China. They don't understand the purpose of having money which is to provide proper infrastructure and living standards to the people. You might be able to buy less with the same dollar because wages are higher. Ex:
> 
> 1) India : You can get a big mac for 2 USD$
> 2) China : You can get a big mac for 4 USD$
> 
> Assuming, prices of wheat and meat is fixed internationally, you can see the reason the burger is more expensive is because the Chinese worker is earning more compared to the Dalit level wages of India. However, using Indian PPP logic, their USD$ worth is now double of China's worth. But they fail to understand that commodities are all priced in dollars$. The same dollar might give you two extra big macs in India but when you buy oil, steel, minerals, etc, you need to pay it at real dollar terms.
> 
> In theory and PPP terms, India is a SUPAPOWA, but look at the amount of poverty, the starvation level, the amount of infant mortality, infant retardation, the infrastructure, let's look at the water delivery infrastructure, I can't believe in India, they are dependent on water trucks to deliver water in Kolkata, this is considered blasphemous in China.
> 
> In the old days they were saying this > hey it's okay to be poorer than China, but we have a better environment, nowadays I see their mouth shut since 6/10 of the worst polluted places on earth is in India, They didn't notice the effort China did in cleaning and enforcing environmental rules. The perception changes when they travel to China, after which they will say, we want to make Mumbai the next Shanghai.
> 
> I had this Indy trying so hard to sport garbage in the a river in Shenzhen, he was amazed that there is only a plastic cup floating in the few kilometer stretch of river we walked by. There was no usual raw sewage odour which he had become so accustomed to in India.
> I told him by the end of the day, the plastic cup will be scooped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.news18.com/news/india/bo...facility-in-nagpur-nitin-gadkari-1002593.html
> 
> I think BOEING withdrew from tht investment plan. The legendary Indy red tape and procrastination, blame culture, talking more than doing culture, I had already foreseen this.
> 
> 
> No point telling the Indy this, they already know this, but to cover up the inferiority complex, they need to appear strong, sort of face saving culture. I am the second largest PEE PEE PEE economy. I am SUPAPOWA


Only incompetent people will embrace PPP, which help them build a little bit self-esteem.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Yeah but nothing as incompetent like saying:
> 
> 
> 
> And getting this in reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fleeing from the conversation.
> 
> A paradigm of competence indeed...for all to see.
> 
> Just like this assertion that the Boeing "factory" in China taking jobs away from Boeing USA





Nilgiri said:


> Yeah but nothing as incompetent like saying:
> 
> 
> 
> And getting this in reply:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and fleeing from the conversation.
> 
> A paradigm of competence indeed...for all to see.
> 
> Just like this assertion that the Boeing "factory" in China taking jobs away from Boeing USA


I think Andrew was correct in saying China had never consistently provided PPP data, 2011 as you pointed out was the first time they did. But this does not mean they agree that this method is correct. By that measure, China would have been the biggest economy.

You get it genius? Btw, you did not answer my post in the old GDP comparison section. Just like how you are arguing and zeroing on Andrew, I am zeroing on you. No more posting and answering me?

PPP is no use if your ppl literally shit and pee on the streets while holding onto a Indian sticker branded Chinese phone. Do you comprehend?

The factory in China IS TAKING the jobs away from US. BOEING never had any delivery centers outside the states until now. How blind can you be?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

HANGZHOU - Boeing and Chinese aviation manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd (COMAC) will start to build a Boeing 737 completion center in eastern China's Zhoushan city at the end of March, scheduled to make its first delivery in 2018.

This is Boeing's first overseas facility as part of its 737 production system, and designed to deliver 100 Boeing 737 planes a year.

In the joint-venture completion center, Boeing's 737 aircraft will be installed with flight entertainment systems and seats. The plant in Zhoushan, 287 km southeast of Shanghai, also provides services such as coating, repair and maintenance of Boeing aircraft.

Boeing and COMAC signed an agreement in October 2016 to set up the Zhoushan plant, which will consist of two parts: the 737 completion center, a joint venture of Boeing and COMAC, and the 737 delivery center owned by Boeing.

Construction of the delivery center will also start at the end of March.

To accommodate aircraft manufacturing in Zhoushan, Putuoshan Airport in the city is undergoing a 750 million yuan ($108 million) expansion to become an international airport.

In addition to supporting Boeing, the aviation base in Zhoushan will also develop an entire industrial chain for aircraft manufacturing, with the capacity of assembling, delivering and modifying 600 aircraft a year by 2025.

Zhoushan is an archipelago and island city in Zhejiang province, which has the largest fishery in China and boasts strong shipbuilding, tourism and service industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 武成王

Boeing estimates that from 2015 to 2035, China will add 6810 aircrafts, with a total value of more than $1 trillion. This will make China the world's largest single national aircraft market, according to the regional passenger turnover is also the world's largest. Is it surprising to establish a factory in China? It's a preemptive hand to occupy its share in this promising market.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

hackerdelight said:


> Boeing estimates that from 2015 to 2035, China will add 6810 aircrafts, with a total value of more than $1 trillion. This will make China the world's largest single national aircraft market, according to the regional passenger turnover is also the world's largest. Is it surprising to establish a factory in China? It's a preemptive hand to occupy its share in this promising market.


Which is exactly why C919 needs to be up and running. There needs to be competition to lower the cost of aircraft, we need to kick the airbus-boeing duopoly and make them lower prices. This would be good for all consumers globally. That's ECONOMICS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Chinese group in talks to aid struggling jet maker Bombardier*

State-owned Comac could invest in Canadian group’s commercial aerospace arm





First test flight of the Comac C919 passenger plane © EPA

YESTERDAY by: Don Weinland in Hong Kong and Peggy Hollinger in London

China’s Comac and Bombardier have held talks about a deal that could inject new life into the debt-laden Canadian company’s passenger jet business, several people familiar with the discussions said. 

Comac is working with at least one bank on a tie-up that could involve China’s state-owned aircraft manufacturer making an investment in Bombardier’s commercial aerospace arm or taking a stake in the CSeries 100-150 seater passenger jet programme. 

“Everything is on the table,” said a person with knowledge of the discussions. 

The companies are understood to have been in discussions about a deal for some time, although no decision is imminent, the person said. 

Comac did not respond to a request for comment. Bombardier also declined to comment. 

The Canadian company, which has received nearly $3bn in publicly funded cash injections over the past two years, is exploring a similar industrial tie-up with Siemens for its rail business. An attempt in 2015 to rescue the costly CSeries programme by injecting it into a joint venture with Airbus collapsed in acrimony. 

The Chinese approach to one of Canada’s most-prized industrial assets comes after at least one other government-controlled Chinese company launched talks with the group, which have since ended. 

Bombardier has sought partners in its aerospace and transport divisions to mitigate the unexpectedly high costs of bringing its CSeries passenger jet into service, with the programme running billions over budget. 

The jet is widely acknowledged to be highly efficient but it has struggled in recent months to win big new orders with both Boeing and Airbus cutting prices on their smallest aircraft. 

The US Commerce Department on Thursday gave its go-ahead to an anti-dumping investigation against Bombardier requested by Boeing over the pricing of the Canadian company’s small single-aisle jet. The investigation could result in hefty tariffs and damage its appeal to the US market.

In recent weeks Comac has launched a test flight of its first short-haul commercial passenger aircraft aimed at competing with Airbus and Boeing. But the C919 is still mainly an assembly of parts from other foreign manufacturers. 

Based on older-generation technology, and not yet certified by western aviation safety authorities, it is not expected to win many orders with airlines outside China in the near term. 

Access to the CSeries programme and its new-generation aircraft technology would boost the development of Comac’s decades-long haul toward becoming an aviation giant. 

Comac and Bombardier have been close for years. In 2012, the companies signed an agreement to find commonalities between the C919 and Bombardier’s CSeries to reduce training and maintenance costs. 

The companies have floated the idea of co-operating to compete against Boeing and Airbus. Bombardier has also advised Comac on its smaller regional jet, the ARJ-21, which went into commercial operation last year following years of delay. 

Comac is not the first Chinese group to pursue Bombardier. Avic, the state aerospace and defence group from which Comac was formed a decade ago, has held direct discussions with Bombardier in recent years, said one person involved in the talks. 

Avic explored taking a stake in and a deal for control of the Canadian group but the discussions did not reach an advanced stage, partially due to leadership changes at Avic, the person said. 

Regulatory problems also surfaced at the time “and there were concerns over how that would be navigated”, the person said. The apprehension probably stemmed from Avic’s deep ties to the Chinese military. 

Comac was spun out of Avic in 2008 and Avic remains a significant shareholder in the company. Comac’s operations focus on civil aviation and it was unclear whether a potential deal between the two companies would be beset with similar problems. 

Comac’s trajectory to the global market has been turbulent. The C919, the test flight of which came years behind schedule, is also 10-15 years behind the rest of the industry. Despite those problems, China is expected to become the world’s biggest aviation market by 2024. C919 already has 500 orders from Chinese airlines.

https://www.ft.com/content/0003ce56-3ba4-11e7-821a-6027b8a20f23

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kompromat

Good investment

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China, Russia develop superjet C929, to compete with Boeing's 787 Dreamliner*
By Li Yan (People's Daily Online) 14:03, May 22, 2017





A model of C929 superjet ​
A joint project between China and Russia to build a C929 superjet is currently progressing smoothly through research and development, according to Jin Zhuanglong, chairman of the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC).

The fuel-efficient plane will reportedly compete with Boeing's 787 Dreamliner. Though not the biggest passenger jet in terms of size, both the C929 and the Dreamliner are capable of a wide range of use, and both are relatively economical, according to data.

China’s civilian aircraft industry is pressing ahead as planned, allowing a next-generation jet to benefit from earlier research and manufacturing know-how. The new aircraft will also obtain an airworthiness certificate from its predecessor, industry insiders pointed out.

In June 2016, Russia’s United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) and COMAC signed a memorandum of understanding on the manufacturing of a wide-body long-range aircraft. According to the agreement, UAC will supply its most advanced avionics technology and a cutting-edge composite wing. China will handle the C929 fuselage construction, with Shanghai-based COMAC set to assemble the jets.

*UPDATE:*

On May 22, the China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corporation Ltd. (CRCAIC) was established in Shanghai, a joint venture between Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) and Russia’s United Aircraft Corporation (UAC). The joint venture will be principally engaged in the development of the next generation of long-distance wide-body aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## samsara

*China, Russia to jointly build wide-body passenger jets*

*Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-22 19:01:58 | Editor: Mengjie*





Guests show the business license of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) during an inauguration ceremony in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​
*SHANGHAI, May 22 (Xinhua) -- China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus.*

The Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) has completed its business registration and obtained a license to operate, its Chinese parent, state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), said.

COMAC Chairman Jin Zhuanglong said the joint venture marks key progress in a Sino-Russian program to develop wide-body aircraft and aims to produce "competitive" long-haul planes for the world's aviation market.

*CRAIC will be responsible for research, manufacturing, marketing, sales and services of its aircraft.* *According to an agreement by COMAC and its Russian partner United Aircraft Corp (UAC), 280-seat jets with a range of 12,000 kilometers will be prioritized.*

The aircraft design process will soon begin, according to the plan. The general assembly line will be based in Shanghai.

An eight-member strong board of directors, half from China and half from Russia, will be headed by UAC Vice President Vladislav Masalov.

Earlier this month, COMAC's narrow-body passenger aircraft C919 completed its maiden flight. The C919 is China's first domestically-produced large aircraft, designed to rival Airbus' updated A320 and Boeing's new generation B737.

COMAC already has two aircraft from its regional model ARJ21 on the market.





A model of a wide-body passenger jet is seen at the inauguration ceremony of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​





A model of a wide-body passenger jet is seen at the inauguration ceremony of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​





Guests unveil the nameplate of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) during an inauguration ceremony in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/22/c_136305167_4.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Chief executive: AirAsia interested in China's C919*
Xinhua, May 26, 2017

Southeast Asia's leading budget carrier AirAsia would look into C919, China's first homegrown large passenger jet which recently completed its maiden test flight, AirAsia's chief executive said Thursday.

*"It is an interesting aircraft, as soon as the test light is up, we will look at it,"* AirAsia Group chief executive officer Tony Fernandes told reporters after the group's annual general meeting here.

As at December, 2016, AirAsia operates with a fleet of 174, with average age of 6.5 years.

Fernandes also said that AirAsia has a great relationship with China, and it has tied up with several Chinese companies, such as Huawei, Industrial and Commercial Bank of China and Tencent.

As the first potential foreign low cost carrier to enter China, Fernandes hopes to see some progress of the group's Chinese venture next year.

"We have got proposals, help in terms of financing, so we hope something can happen next year," Fernandes said.

AirAsia said earlier this month that it has signed a memorandum of understanding with China Everbright Group and Henan Government Working Group to establish a low-cost carrier in China.

According to Fernandes, the Chinese venture with an estimated investment of $100 million, represented the final piece of the AirAsia puzzle after building a successful presence in Malaysia, Thailand, Indonesia, the Philippines, India and Japan.

AirAsia entered Chinese market in 2005. The low-cost airline and its long haul affiliate AirAsia X currently fly to 15 destinations in Chinese mainland, which makes it the largest foreign budget carrier operating in China.

http://www.china.org.cn/business/2017-05/26/content_40901525.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

samsara said:


> *China, Russia to jointly build wide-body passenger jets*
> 
> *Source: Xinhua | 2017-05-22 19:01:58 | Editor: Mengjie*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests show the business license of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) during an inauguration ceremony in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​
> *SHANGHAI, May 22 (Xinhua) -- China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus.*
> 
> The Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) has completed its business registration and obtained a license to operate, its Chinese parent, state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), said.
> 
> COMAC Chairman Jin Zhuanglong said the joint venture marks key progress in a Sino-Russian program to develop wide-body aircraft and aims to produce "competitive" long-haul planes for the world's aviation market.
> 
> *CRAIC will be responsible for research, manufacturing, marketing, sales and services of its aircraft.* *According to an agreement by COMAC and its Russian partner United Aircraft Corp (UAC), 280-seat jets with a range of 12,000 kilometers will be prioritized.*
> 
> The aircraft design process will soon begin, according to the plan. The general assembly line will be based in Shanghai.
> 
> An eight-member strong board of directors, half from China and half from Russia, will be headed by UAC Vice President Vladislav Masalov.
> 
> Earlier this month, COMAC's narrow-body passenger aircraft C919 completed its maiden flight. The C919 is China's first domestically-produced large aircraft, designed to rival Airbus' updated A320 and Boeing's new generation B737.
> 
> COMAC already has two aircraft from its regional model ARJ21 on the market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of a wide-body passenger jet is seen at the inauguration ceremony of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of a wide-body passenger jet is seen at the inauguration ceremony of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guests unveil the nameplate of the Shanghai-based China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) during an inauguration ceremony in Shanghai, east China, May 22, 2017. China and Russia Monday set up a joint venture to build wide-body passenger jets in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market longtime dominated by Boeing and Airbus. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)​
> http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-05/22/c_136305167_4.htm







The Russians have their MC (MS) 21 finished maiden flight just yesterday:

*Russia's MC-21 a challenge to Boeing, Airbus?*
A new Russian medium-haul passenger jet has successfully completed a first test flight. But whether the MC-21 will really be able to compete with similar planes from Boeing and Airbus is not yet clear.




Russian pilots completed a successful test flight of the country's new MC-21 medium-haul passenger jet on the weekend amid hopes the nation could revive its troubled civil aviation industry and challenge giants Boeing and Airbus.

Co-pilot Oleg Kononenko, one of Russia's most decorated test pilots, said the 30-minute flight in Siberia went well.

"There were no negative points identified that would prevent the continuation of tests," Kononenko was quoted as saying by the Irkut Corporation plane manufacturer.

*More comfort*

The MC-21, also known as MS-21 in the West, can carry a maximum of 211 passengers and is designed for the mass-market travel industry to compete with Boeing's 737 and Airbus' A320 as Russia intends to reduce its dependence on Western technology amid ongoing sanctions over its perceived role in the Ukraine conflict.

largest fuselage in the plane's class and extra-large windows.

Irkut said it had already signed contracts with a number of carriers including Russian flagship airline Aeroflot and the Kyrgyzstan Air Company.

The test flight came six years after Russia's short-haul Sukhoi Superjet aircraft went into service. It has since suffered serious technical issues that have forced the plane's grounding.

hg/jd (Reuters, AFP)

http://www.dw.com/en/russias-mc-21-a-challenge-to-boeing-airbus/a-39020433









*Former Director General of DGCA experiences ARJ21 aircraft*
Last Updated (Beijing Time):2017-05-07 Source:News Center of COMAC
Color vision protection:






A photo taken with ARJ21 aircraft on May 4th, 2017.



It was May 4th, 2017 when ARJ21 aircraft which has just ushered in the first 10,000th passenger began its daily operation. There was a special passenger among those boarding at Shanghai, that was Mr. Herry Bakti, former Director General of Directorate General of Civil Aviation (DGCA), who made a special trip to experience the China-made ARJ21 aircraft together with Mr. Leo Budiman, vice president of an Indonesian airline.

"This is my first ride on the ARJ21, and I very much look forward to riding this aircraft." Mr. Herry Bakti told the reporter, "I'm attracted by the beautiful appearance and bright colors of this aircraft at the first glance. After entering the cabin, I find that the interior space of the aircraft is quite large. The cabin is bright and clean, the seats are spacious, and it is very smooth when taking off and landing. The flight attendants are so warm and thoughtful, and we have taken a group photo. The overall experience is very good." Mr. Herry Bakti expressed that China and Indonesia are friendly countries and the relations between the two countries have a long history. Indonesia was committed to further increasing the level of infrastructure construction and expanding airport facilities, which would promote and drive airlines' demand for aircraft. "We also know that China will fly another aircraft C919 for the first flight, and we look forward to a successful flight of C919. We hope that COMAC could develop exchanges and cooperation with more Indonesian aviation enterprises to jointly promote the development of global civil aircraft industry." Mr. Herry Bakti said.

Mr. Leo Budiman expressed optimism about the market prospect of ARJ21 aircraft in Southeast Asia. He told the reporter: "At present, the mainstream models in Southeast Asia are Boeing 737-800 and Airbus A320. Although ARJ21 has been in route operation not long, this aircraft is very suitable for flying such routes as in Indonesia where there is a lot of islands, and its competitiveness will not lose to other models." Mr. Leo Budiman expressed that Indonesia has great potential in aviation market and has unique advantages in developing regional aviation, and airlines in Indonesia will further expand the scope of cooperation with COMAC in order to achieve mutual benefits and a win-win situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## posters12345

May I ask about Chongqing Commercial Aircraft Corporation (CCAC) StarLiner 100?


----------



## yusheng

jet made by China & Russian together is aiming b777 or a330 , while c929 aiming b787,a350,
they are two different plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China urges Germany to help jumbo jet C919 get EU airworthiness certificate *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-01 05:45:36_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_







Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (R) attends a welcome ceremony held by German chancellor Angela Merkel before an annual meeting between Chinese and German heads of government in Berlin, Germany, May 31, 2017. (Xinhua/Zhang Duo)

BERLIN, May 31 (Xinhua) -- Visiting Chinese Premier Li Keqiang on Wednesday called on Germany to help China-developed large passenger plane C919 get an airworthiness certificate from the European Union.

Li made the call during his talks with German Chancellor Angela Merkel in Berlin. He is on an official visit to Germany for an annual meeting between the two heads of government, a mechanism that has been in place since 2004.

The twin-engine C919 made a maiden flight on May 5 in Shanghai with five crew members on board but no passengers. The success makes China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Western Europe and Russia.

With a standard range of 4,075 km, the narrow-body jet is comparable with updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, signaling the country's entry into the global aviation market.

China has taken pride in developing the homegrown jumbo jet, regarding it as a symbol of national strength.

In 2007, the State Council approved plans to develop a large passenger jet. In November 2015, the first C919 jet rolled off the assembly line. More than 200,000 technicians worked on the project.

A total of 23 foreign and domestic customers, including China's national carrier Air China, had placed orders for 570 aircraft as of May 5, according to COMAC, the manufacturer.

COMAC has to seek airworthiness certificates from domestic and foreign aviation safety regulators before making its first deliveries slated for around 2019.

Airworthiness is the measure of an aircraft's suitability for safe flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Piotr

*China completes epic task of servicing its first A380 jumbo jet*
By Zhao Hong (CNTV) 15:37, June 05, 2017





After three months and 100,000 hours of work by hundreds of personnel, China has completed a service of its first Airbus A380 jumbo jet, the world’s largest passenger airliner. State-owned China Southern Airlines put the monster double-decker back into use to fly the CZ3099 route from Guangzhou to Beijing on Friday.

China Southern began to receive and operate A380 aircraft in 2011. As required by Airbus, each of its models has to go through a comprehensive body check within six years of service. With China Southern’s five A380s entering their sixth year of use in 2017, they must each be checked this year.

And it is quite a job.

The preliminary work for this first service began in April 2016, including training staff and preparing thousands of specialist materials and tools. Guangzhou Aircraft Maintenance Engineering Co., which took charge of the inspection and maintenance work, developed a customized scaffold to allow staff to maneuver around a plane around 25 meters high and more than 70 meters long.

During the three months, an average of 90 personnel worked daily and the number reached 140 at peak times. They renewed the cabin, conducted test flights and repainted an area of 4,000 square meters, equivalent to 10 basketball courts.

China’s aviation industry has boomed in recent years, and it has been both buying planes and developing its own to keep pace with demand. The C919, the first Chinese-built passenger jetliner, completed its first public flight test last month, embodying the country’s hopes of taking on industry giants Airbus and Boeing.






Source: http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0605/c90000-9224326.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*China and Russia are teaming up to create the next generation of jumbo jet*


The C929 will compete with the Boeing 787 and the Airbus A330neo.

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 9:00pm
C929

This is the first official concept art of the new Sino-Russian jumbo jet, which can seat up to 280 passengers. The stretched versions can carry 350 passengers.

United Aircraft Corporation

China and Russia want to build a jumbo jet similar to those offered by Airbus and Boeing. Last month they officially launched the China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corporation (CRAIC), a group that will spend between $13 billion and $20 billion building a 280-passenger, twin-aisle, wide-body jet.

This partnership between China's COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.) and Russia's UAC (United Aircraft Corporation) is aiming for a first flight in 2022 or 2023, and service entry in 2025-2027, according to Aviation Week. While the Boeing/Airbus duopoly is projected to take 90 percent of the projected 9,100 jumbo jet market up to 2025; Reuters says that CRAIC aims to develop take the remaining 10 percent of market share. As a 250-300-passenger jet, the C929 will compete with the similarly sized Boeing 787 and the Airbus A330neo, both of which use advanced engines and composite fuselages for high fuel efficiency. All three jumbo jets will rely on a global supply chain to provide engines, fuel systems, avionics, electrical power systems and life support systems.

The CRAIC headquarters and factory will be located in Shanghai, while the majority of initial research and development—as well as subcomponent assemblies—will happen in Moscow and other Russian cities.

Both COMAC and UAC each own 50 percent of CRAIC, and each company can appoint four persons to the board of directors.





C929 MODEL

CRAIC, a 50/50 joint venture of COMAC and UAC, was formally launched on May 22, 2017 in Shanghai. Its inaugural product will be the C929 jumbo jet, seen here at the launch ceremony.

CRAIC

The Global Times stated that the "C929" (its final name is still up for grabs) is a 7,500-mile-range jumbo jet that can seat 280-290 passengers in a three-class configuration; a stretch version could seat 350 passengers, while the smaller variant has room for 230 passengers.

It will have a maximum takeoff weight of 220 tons for the standard variant, be powered by twin 35-ton thrust engines, and have a 361-foot wingspan. UAC will be responsible for assembling the wings, engine pylons, and housing, while COMAC will build the fuselage and tail sections.





WING AND WINGLETS

The C929 has upward-pointing winglets on its wings, to reduce drag and improve fuel efficiency. The wing itself will be made of composite material and manufactured in Russia.

WeChat

As with all other modern passenger jets, the C929 will be highly integrated into the global supply chain. Its initial turbofan engines are almost certainly going to be provided by Western engine makers like Rolls Royce, Pratt & Whitney, or General Electric.

What's more, COMAC has solicited information from Honeywell and United Technologies for cockpit avionics and other flight systems. While much of the C929's supply chain is international, CRAIC intends to bring in revenue by selling services (like maintenance and logistics) as well as upgrade packages.





COMAC SMART COCKPIT

COMAC first displayed this futuristic conceptual cockpit at a June 2016 aviation fair in Beijing. It uses voice- and touch-activated commands, and wide display screens.

COMAC

CRAIC hopes that the low operating costs of the C929, as well as financing and leasing options, will make it attractive to international buyers.

In addition to the expected rush of Chinese air lines, current buyers of Russian airliners in the former Soviet Union and the Middle East may prove to be ready C929 export customers.

The domestic implications are pretty huge, too: a C929 outfitted with completely domestic content could be developed into mission variants for airborne early warning and control, electronic warfare, nuclear command and control systems, presidential transport, and aerial refueling.

http://www.popsci.com/china-russia-develop-jumbo-jet#page-4

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *China and Russia are teaming up to create the next generation of jumbo jet*
> 
> 
> The C929 will compete with the Boeing 787 and the Airbus A330neo.
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer Yesterday at 9:00pm
> C929
> 
> This is the first official concept art of the new Sino-Russian jumbo jet, which can seat up to 280 passengers. The stretched versions can carry 350 passengers.
> 
> United Aircraft Corporation
> 
> China and Russia want to build a jumbo jet similar to those offered by Airbus and Boeing. Last month they officially launched the China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corporation (CRAIC), a group that will spend between $13 billion and $20 billion building a 280-passenger, twin-aisle, wide-body jet.
> 
> This partnership between China's COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, Ltd.) and Russia's UAC (United Aircraft Corporation) is aiming for a first flight in 2022 or 2023, and service entry in 2025-2027, according to Aviation Week. While the Boeing/Airbus duopoly is projected to take 90 percent of the projected 9,100 jumbo jet market up to 2025; Reuters says that CRAIC aims to develop take the remaining 10 percent of market share. As a 250-300-passenger jet, the C929 will compete with the similarly sized Boeing 787 and the Airbus A330neo, both of which use advanced engines and composite fuselages for high fuel efficiency. All three jumbo jets will rely on a global supply chain to provide engines, fuel systems, avionics, electrical power systems and life support systems.
> 
> The CRAIC headquarters and factory will be located in Shanghai, while the majority of initial research and development—as well as subcomponent assemblies—will happen in Moscow and other Russian cities.
> 
> Both COMAC and UAC each own 50 percent of CRAIC, and each company can appoint four persons to the board of directors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C929 MODEL
> 
> CRAIC, a 50/50 joint venture of COMAC and UAC, was formally launched on May 22, 2017 in Shanghai. Its inaugural product will be the C929 jumbo jet, seen here at the launch ceremony.
> 
> CRAIC
> 
> The Global Times stated that the "C929" (its final name is still up for grabs) is a 7,500-mile-range jumbo jet that can seat 280-290 passengers in a three-class configuration; a stretch version could seat 350 passengers, while the smaller variant has room for 230 passengers.
> 
> It will have a maximum takeoff weight of 220 tons for the standard variant, be powered by twin 35-ton thrust engines, and have a 361-foot wingspan. UAC will be responsible for assembling the wings, engine pylons, and housing, while COMAC will build the fuselage and tail sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WING AND WINGLETS
> 
> The C929 has upward-pointing winglets on its wings, to reduce drag and improve fuel efficiency. The wing itself will be made of composite material and manufactured in Russia.
> 
> WeChat
> 
> As with all other modern passenger jets, the C929 will be highly integrated into the global supply chain. Its initial turbofan engines are almost certainly going to be provided by Western engine makers like Rolls Royce, Pratt & Whitney, or General Electric.
> 
> What's more, COMAC has solicited information from Honeywell and United Technologies for cockpit avionics and other flight systems. While much of the C929's supply chain is international, CRAIC intends to bring in revenue by selling services (like maintenance and logistics) as well as upgrade packages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMAC SMART COCKPIT
> 
> COMAC first displayed this futuristic conceptual cockpit at a June 2016 aviation fair in Beijing. It uses voice- and touch-activated commands, and wide display screens.
> 
> COMAC
> 
> CRAIC hopes that the low operating costs of the C929, as well as financing and leasing options, will make it attractive to international buyers.
> 
> In addition to the expected rush of Chinese air lines, current buyers of Russian airliners in the former Soviet Union and the Middle East may prove to be ready C929 export customers.
> 
> The domestic implications are pretty huge, too: a C929 outfitted with completely domestic content could be developed into mission variants for airborne early warning and control, electronic warfare, nuclear command and control systems, presidential transport, and aerial refueling.
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/china-russia-develop-jumbo-jet#page-4



Strategic partnership, literally, deeper than the Marianna Trench, wider than the Siberian taigas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

EastAsian said:


> Still need domestic market support this time. Next version of C919 will be competitive.
> 
> It won't be long for China to flood the world with affordable commercial jet.



The graph is wrong.

COMAC own data show 1 Class config for C919 have 168 seating, Boeing 737-8-MAX-200 have maximum single seating of 204 (can be config to 210 on jump seats) and A320neo have a maximum single class seating of 198.

Range is wrong too. Range for COMAC is for 2 class ER version, while the Boeing 737-8-MAX can do about 4455 mile (over 7000 KM) and 3500 mile for a non-boosted A320neo


----------



## Beast

jhungary said:


> The graph is wrong.
> 
> COMAC own data show 1 Class config for C919 have 168 seating, Boeing 737-8-MAX-200 have maximum single seating of 204 (can be config to 210 on jump seats) and A320neo have a maximum single class seating of 198.
> 
> Range is wrong too. Range for COMAC is for 2 class ER version, while the Boeing 737-8-MAX can do about 4455 mile (over 7000 KM) and 3500 mile for a non-boosted A320neo


C919 Max single seat is 199 passengers. There is reason why it's called C919.


----------



## jhungary

Beast said:


> C919 Max single seat is 199 passengers. There is reason why it's called C919.



But the graph is not comparing the C919 MAX version, otherwise they would have to compare to Boeing 737 Max-9 which have a 240 + single seat arrangement and A321neo which having 234 single seat arrangement instead of MAX8 and A320neo....

You cannot use a bigger (or the biggest) version of C919 to compare the medium version of both Boeing and Airbus.


----------



## posters12345

jhungary said:


> The graph is wrong.
> 
> COMAC own data show 1 Class config for C919 have 168 seating, Boeing 737-8-MAX-200 have maximum single seating of 204 (can be config to 210 on jump seats) and A320neo have a maximum single class seating of 198.
> 
> Range is wrong too. Range for COMAC is for 2 class ER version, while the Boeing 737-8-MAX can do about 4455 mile (over 7000 KM) and 3500 mile for a non-boosted A320neo



i just know that 737 max 8 has 4455 nautical mile as its range, because last time i checked on boeing's site, the range of 737 max 9 is about 3,515 nautical mile.
did you mean 210 of 27"? any source of this?


----------



## jhungary

posters12345 said:


> i just know that 737 max 8 has 4455 nautical mile as its range, because last time i checked on boeing's site, the range of 737 max 9 is about 3,515 nautical mile.
> did you mean 210 of 27"? any source of this?



Max 9 is bigger than Max-8 (actually more like a stretched version of Max-8) it have a shorter range than Max 8

And yes, 210 seats at 27 inch. This is a calculation based on Leeham estimation on RyanAir Boeing 737-Max-200, 197 seats with 30" average.





So, it is doable for Ryan Air to go 210 if they want to do 27 inch average. To add 13 more seat, you need to bump 2 more row, which take about 20 row space (each row have 3 inch spare to make up 60 inch) and the RyanAir Seating would see a total of 32 rows. So, if they uses the 27 inch slim seat, they can put 18 more seat in it. To a total of 215 seats.

Because they did it in Airbus 320 neo and successfully bump 15 seats from it.

And Sadly, RyanAir is actually considering it....

https://www.smartertravel.com/2014/05/06/the-27-inch-pitch-airline-seat-is-coming/


----------



## posters12345

jhungary said:


> Max 9 is bigger than Max-8 (actually more like a stretched version of Max-8) it have a shorter range than Max 8
> 
> And yes, 210 seats at 27 inch. This is a calculation based on Leeham estimation on RyanAir Boeing 737-Max-200, 197 seats with 30" average.
> 
> View attachment 401929
> 
> So, it is doable for Ryan Air to go 210 if they want to do 27 inch average. To add 13 more seat, you need to bump 2 more row, which take about 20 row space (each row have 3 inch spare to make up 60 inch) and the RyanAir Seating would see a total of 32 rows. So, if they uses the 27 inch slim seat, they can put 18 more seat in it. To a total of 215 seats.
> 
> Because they did it in Airbus 320 neo and successfully bump 15 seats from it.
> 
> And Sadly, RyanAir is actually considering it....




do you have any valid source of these 4455 nm? 
I don't understand the process of smaller plane with same engine will plus its range about 940 nautical miles (1700 kilometres)


I believe 27" is not a good way to make capacity measurement of passenger plane even in high density, Are there any information about C919 seating map?


----------



## jhungary

posters12345 said:


> do you have any valid source of these 4455 nm?
> I don't understand the process of smaller plane with same engine will plus its range about 940 nautical miles (1700 kilometres)
> 
> 
> I believe 27" is not a good way to make capacity measurement of passenger plane even in high density, Are there any information about C919 seating map?



4455 miles (4000 nmi), not nautical mile, and it was again Leeham estimate on the 737-8-ERX configuration with 2 extra tank and 150 pax configuration.

https://leehamnews.com/2015/03/12/d...owing-737-8erx-concept-in-response-to-a321lr/

The range of a plane does not just solely depends on the engine, you also need too put in engine sizes, and if the plane is smaller, then the fuel tank would also be smaller, and hence you got less range.

However, when you compare the same plane about the same dimension but one is stretched, and the other is not, then the engine output would play a more important role.

Boeing have not actually deliver any MAX-200 so at this point (Only delieved 2 Max-8 anyway), all data are estimate, but from the layout, we can see RyanAir can put its 199 seat MAX-200 to at least 203 seats. Because there are 8 Jump seats (2 per door) on the plane and EASA have a minimal requirement of 4 Flight Attendants on a flight like this size, so they can put 4 more pax on the Flight attendant jump seat if they decided to go over it.


----------



## posters12345

jhungary said:


> 4455 miles (4000 nmi), not nautical mile, and it was again Leeham estimate on the 737-8-ERX configuration with 2 extra tank and 150 pax configuration.
> 
> The range of a plane does not just solely depends on the engine, you also need too put in engine sizes, and if the plane is smaller, then the fuel tank would also be smaller, and hence you got less range.
> 
> However, when you compare the same plane about the same dimension but one is stretched, and the other is not, then the engine output would play a more important role.
> 
> Boeing have not actually deliver any MAX-200 so at this point (Only delieved 2 Max-8 anyway), all data are estimate, but from the layout, we can see RyanAir can put its 199 seat MAX-200 to at least 203 seats. Because there are 8 Jump seats (2 per door) on the plane and EASA have a minimal requirement of 4 Flight Attendants on a flight like this size, so they can put 4 more pax on the Flight attendant jump seat if they decided to go over it.



My bad on nautical miles.
As for range, I believe these number as it is the nearest one with mentioned on boeing's site:
737 Max 7 3,350nm
737 Max 8 3,515nm
737 Max 9 3,515nm
737 Max 200 2,700nm

As for me it is too early to put C919 (0 delivery) into comparison with 320neo (>100 deliveries) and 737max (2 deliveries) without any detail information about real spec of C919.
Do you have any real information about the specs of C919? specially seat plan and range.


----------



## jhungary

posters12345 said:


> My bad on nautical miles.
> As for range, I believe these number as it is the nearest one with mentioned on boeing's site:
> 737 Max 7 3,350nm
> 737 Max 8 3,515nm
> 737 Max 9 3,515nm
> 737 Max 200 2,700nm
> 
> As for me it is too early to put C919 (0 delivery) into comparison with 320neo (>100 deliveries) and 737max (2 deliveries) without any detail information about real spec of C919.
> Do you have any real information about the specs of C919? specially seat plan and range.



Well, A321LR has already been offered and Launched in 2015, so Boeing Max-LRX is not simply a concept anymore, and there are high chance Boeing will make Boeing 737MAX-LRX, and for all estimation, it would run around 4500-4600 mile.

My brother is a Boeing Engineer so I know quite a lot of Boeing stuff, not too sure about C919


----------



## JSCh

​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China Eastern Airlines Plane Makes Emergency Landing With Gaping Hole in Engine Casing*
Jun 12, 2017

China Eastern flight to turn back to Sydney around an hour after takeoff.

Flight MU736, which is an Airbus * A330-200 twin jet*, landed back in the Australian city after the mid-air emergency on Sunday. Kathy Zhang, general manager for the Oceania region at China Eastern Airlines, told Reuters that no injuries were reported.

Passengers told Australia's Seven News that they heard a loud sound shortly after take off followed by burning smells. "All of a sudden we heard this noise... it kind of smelt like burning" a passenger told Seven News network. "I was really scared. Our group was terrified."

Images on social media showed a large hole on the engine casing that is more than 3ft long.






An Airbus spokesman told _Reuters _that they are trying to determine what happened with Rolls-Royce, which manufactured the plane's *Trent 700 series engines*. "We are aware of the incident and will be working closely with our customer and relevant partners to understand the cause of the issue" Rolls-Royce said in a statement seen by _Reuters_.

http://fortune.com/2017/06/12/china-eastern-airlines-plane-landing-hole-engine/


----------



## DavidSling

Israel Aerospace Industries is expanding its civilian activities and is establishing, for the first time in its history, an academy for technical aviation professions in China

IsraelDefense | 12/06/2017 



Send to a friend
A+A-Size
Share on
Share on




China's C919 passenger plane (Photo: AP)

Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI) signed a $10 million contract with the city of Shantou in Guangdong Province last week to build a training center where Israeli teams will teach the Chinese to maintain passenger aircraft.

The contract was signed as part of a conference for business cooperation between Israel and the Guangdong Province.

The company also signed an agreement with Gwangju Port in the province to build a robot that would increase the efficiency of container storage.

"This is an important breakthrough in light of the accelerated development of China’s civil aviation," said Gadi Cohen, Vice President and Director of Civil Society at IAI.

IAI has been providing maintenance services for airlines for years, and the company intends to continue expanding its civilian operations in China, which in the coming years is expected to become the largest aviation market in the world, requiring the training of thousands of technical personnel for the growing domestic fleet.

Boeing estimated last year that in the next 20 years, the Chinese market would need about 7,000 new passenger planes, which are estimated to cost more than a trillion dollars.

http://www.israeldefense.co.il/en/node/29943


----------



## JSCh

* Orders for China's C919 jumbo jet reach 600 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-13 15:54:31_|_Editor: An_





SHANGHAI, June 13 (Xinhua) -- Orders for China's first homegrown large passenger jet, the C919, reached 600 aircraft on Tuesday as a new customer signed to book 30 of the jets.

The China Everbright Financial Leasing Co. Ltd. on Tuesday placed the order with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of the C919.

Zhang Jinliang, president of China Everbright Bank, which has a 90-percent stake in Everbright Financial Leasing, said the bank will continue cooperation with COMAC in research and development as well as marketing.

So far, a total of 24 foreign and domestic customers, including China's national carrier Air China, have placed orders for the aircraft.

C919 completed its maiden test flight in May, making China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Western Europe and Russia.

With a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, the China-made jet is comparable to updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, signaling the country's entry into the global aviation market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## grey boy 2

JSCh said:


> * Orders for China's C919 jumbo jet reach 600 *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-06-13 15:54:31_|_Editor: An_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHANGHAI, June 13 (Xinhua) -- Orders for China's first homegrown large passenger jet, the C919, reached 600 aircraft on Tuesday as a new customer signed to book 30 of the jets.
> 
> The China Everbright Financial Leasing Co. Ltd. on Tuesday placed the order with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of the C919.
> 
> Zhang Jinliang, president of China Everbright Bank, which has a 90-percent stake in Everbright Financial Leasing, said the bank will continue cooperation with COMAC in research and development as well as marketing.
> 
> So far, a total of 24 foreign and domestic customers, including China's national carrier Air China, have placed orders for the aircraft.
> 
> C919 completed its maiden test flight in May, making China the fourth jumbo jet producer after the United States, Western Europe and Russia.
> 
> With a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, the China-made jet is comparable to updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes, signaling the country's entry into the global aviation market.
> 
> View attachment 403380​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*C919 boasts global sourcing model*
By Zhu Wenqian (China Daily) 08:19, June 13, 2017







_A C919 aircraft undergoes checks in Shanghai after a test flight. [Photo/China Daily]_

*Editor's note: In the run-up to the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China, China Daily will cover a series of key projects and advanced equipment of national importance, showcasing the country's huge improvements and relentless efforts in manufacturing upgrading and innovation.*

The C919 aircraft, China's first homegrown large passenger jet, boasts a global sourcing model that is similar to that of Boeing Co and Airbus Group SE. The model is believed to increase production efficiency and save costs, but aircraft manufacturers retain control of key technologies.

The C919 plane also has several significant technical breakthroughs. Intense research and development was conducted before production, and it uses a large amount of composite materials.

For instance, *85 percent of its tail section is made from composite materials*, according to Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, manufacturer of the C919. In China, the technology to apply composite materials is still in its infancy, and the application requires mould manufacturing, temperature control and other techniques.

Harbin Hafei Industry Co Ltd, an aviation manufacturer in Harbin, Heilongjiang province, is mainly responsible for the manufacturing of some parts that mainly use composite materials, including the hatch door for the front landing gear and the main landing gear, as well as the vertical tail of the C919.

Li Wei, deputy chief engineer of the C919 project at Hafei, said: "We cooperated with Boeing, Airbus and Embraer before. The design capabilities, quality system, and the supplier management capability of COMAC are in line with international standards, when compared with established aircraft manufacturers."

*With more than 100,000 components required for the plane, more than 240 local Chinese companies have served as suppliers and manufacturers for the C919. More than 460,000 people have been involved in its research and development, and 37 higher education institutions joined the C919 project, COMAC said.*

Once the C919 plane starts mass production and delivery, it is expected to drive the rapid growth of the upstream and downstream industry chains and other high-end manufacturing sectors, such as metal materials, mechanical manufacturing, electronic information and chemistry.

Wu Xingshi, a member of the State Council's large passenger aircraft program's expert advisory committee, said the C919 model has applied for airworthiness certificates with the industry's regulator, the Civil Aviation Administration of China, as well as the Europe Aviation Safety Agency, and China aims to accelerate the approval process for the C919.

"For the ARJ21, the nation's first domestic commercial regional aircraft, it took about six to seven years of test flights before it received the airworthiness certificate, which was the longest period for commercial aircraft in history," he said.

"The ARJ21 serves as a pioneer in China, and the test flight process of the C919 should be faster and more smoothly, until it proves that it can meet the operational requirements for commercial use."

Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc.com, one of China's largest civil aviation web portals, said China serves as the initiator and host of the C919 project.

He said China is responsible for the original design, assembly and supplier management, and those responsibilities are seen as the key parts of large commercial aircraft manufacturing.

"The capability of producing large commercial aircraft is a critical index to assess the industrial manufacturing and technological strengths of a country," Lin said.

"We don't need to label the C919 as 100 percent made-in-China. Our aim is to integrate the most advantageous resources and latest technologies, and produce aircraft that will be competitive in the global market."

Despite the promising prospects, Lin said the C919's entry to the market won't occur very soon. It is expected to go into operation between 2020 and 2022, and it ultimately aims to break the global market duopoly of Boeing and Airbus.

Boeing Co earlier lifted its forecast for China. It said in the next two decades, the nation is likely to become the first country with an aviation market exceeding $1 trillion. During that period, Chinese airlines are estimated to purchase 6,810 airplanes valued at $1.025 trillion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*C919 plane lands 30 more orders*

2017-06-14 09:06

China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_





Workers inspect the engine of the C919 after its test taxing two days before its maiden flight at Shanghai Pudong International Airport on Friday. (Photo/China Daily)

The C919, China's first homegrown large passenger plane, on Tuesday netted another 30 orders from Everbright Financial Leasing Co Ltd, a subsidiary of China Everbright Bank Co Ltd, lifting its total orders to 600.

On Tuesday, the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, the manufacturer of the C919, signed an agreement with Everbright Financial Leasing in Beijing. So far, the C919 has received orders from 24 Chinese and overseas clients, and China Eastern Airlines will be the first to take the delivery.

Zhang Jinliang, president of China Everbright Bank Co Ltd, said the research and development of large commercial aircraft in China is a critical move to meet the surging demand for domestic and international civil aviation transportation.

"Everbright Financial Leasing has been paying close attention to the research and development of the C919 aircraft. Its successful maiden flight on May 5 has been a milestone in the history of China's aviation industry," Zhang said.

"We will support the development of homegrown commercial aircraft, and contribute to the growth of domestic aircraft manufacturing," he added.

"In the future, we plan to launch further and deeper cooperation with COMAC."

COMAC Chief Accountant Tian Min said his company had received the trust and support from Everbright Financial Leasing and others since the initial development of the C919.

Founded in 2010, Everbright Financial Leasing is registered in Wuhan, Hubei province. Its parent, China Everbright Bank Co Ltd, holds 90 percent of the company's shares.

Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc.com, one of China's largest civil aviation web portals, said the C919's entry into the world's aviation market won't take place for a while.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/06-14/261367.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *C919 plane lands 30 more orders*
> 
> 2017-06-14 09:06
> 
> China Daily _Editor: Feng Shuang_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers inspect the engine of the C919 after its test taxing two days before its maiden flight at Shanghai Pudong International Airport on Friday. (Photo/China Daily)
> 
> The C919, China's first homegrown large passenger plane, on Tuesday netted another 30 orders from Everbright Financial Leasing Co Ltd, a subsidiary of China Everbright Bank Co Ltd, lifting its total orders to 600.
> 
> On Tuesday, the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, the manufacturer of the C919, signed an agreement with Everbright Financial Leasing in Beijing. So far, the C919 has received orders from 24 Chinese and overseas clients, and China Eastern Airlines will be the first to take the delivery.
> 
> Zhang Jinliang, president of China Everbright Bank Co Ltd, said the research and development of large commercial aircraft in China is a critical move to meet the surging demand for domestic and international civil aviation transportation.
> 
> "Everbright Financial Leasing has been paying close attention to the research and development of the C919 aircraft. Its successful maiden flight on May 5 has been a milestone in the history of China's aviation industry," Zhang said.
> 
> "We will support the development of homegrown commercial aircraft, and contribute to the growth of domestic aircraft manufacturing," he added.
> 
> "In the future, we plan to launch further and deeper cooperation with COMAC."
> 
> COMAC Chief Accountant Tian Min said his company had received the trust and support from Everbright Financial Leasing and others since the initial development of the C919.
> 
> Founded in 2010, Everbright Financial Leasing is registered in Wuhan, Hubei province. Its parent, China Everbright Bank Co Ltd, holds 90 percent of the company's shares.
> 
> Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc.com, one of China's largest civil aviation web portals, said the C919's entry into the world's aviation market won't take place for a while.
> 
> http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/06-14/261367.shtml










@Beast , @Jlaw , @AndrewJin , @yusheng , @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> @Beast , @Jlaw , @AndrewJin , @yusheng , @Shotgunner51


has c919 received FAA clearance to fly to Europe and NA?


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> has c919 received FAA clearance to fly to Europe and NA?



No. I think the first aim is to get the European clearance; which the Europeans agreed to speed up the procedure. I think, FAA clearance is to be sought after the European equivalent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> No. I think the first aim is to get the European clearance; which the Europeans agreed to speed up the procedure. I think, FAA clearance is to be sought after the European equivalent.


to my understanding, if you can fly your airplane into EU airspace, it should be ok for North America or do they have another set of rules?


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> to my understanding, if you can fly your airplane into EU airspace, it should be ok for North America or do they have another set of rules?



I am not sure. I read that certification from Europe would ease the certification process from the FAA. So, the two must be independent from each other. But, I would presume that FAA certification would mean global coverage.

@GS Zhou , @Han Patriot or @Shotgunner51 would have more authoritative information on this than me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

上海飞机制造厂里壮观的制造现场，张海峰摄影​Pictures from Chinese media today, showing 5 ARJ-21 being assembled in Shanghai.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## posters12345

Jlaw said:


> to my understanding, if you can fly your airplane into EU airspace, it should be ok for North America or do they have another set of rules?



Actually not, if a type of plane is certified by EASA means it can be operated between airport inside EU, same thing applied with FAA. Good case is EASA certified SSJ 100, which can not be flown from one to another airport inside US.

It is not necessary for SSJ 100 to be certified by FAA to fly to US airport from one of Mexican airport as Interjet has been doing it for years.



JSCh said:


> View attachment 403848
> 
> View attachment 403849
> 
> View attachment 403850
> 
> 上海飞机制造厂里壮观的制造现场，张海峰摄影​Pictures from Chinese media today, showing 5 ARJ-21 being assembled in Shanghai.



This is good news, but do they have fixed issues about weight and cabin noise as being reported by some western media and informed by @Beast

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*American and Chinese aircraft could be flying 4,000 miles per hour by 2030*

*How China and the United States compare in the hypersonic arms race*

By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 8 hours ago





*THE FUTURE?*
TRCC engines mean China could fly Mach 6 airplanes—like the one shown in this fan art—that could fly anywhere in the world in under three hours. It would mean speeds and altitudes not yet used by modern air defenses.
_Grassroots (artist)_

American and Chinese defense giants are moving quickly to reach the edge of space, aiming to launch hypersonic aircraft that can cross continents in under an hour. What exactly does hypersonic mean? Speeds of over Mach 5, or more than 3,835 miles per hour.

It's an arms race well worth watching. Developments have the potential to revolutionize access to space and transform transcontinental travel for civilians. It could also transform national security, making existing air and missile defenses obsolete.





*SR-72*
With recent technological breakthroughs, Lockheed Martin hopes to fly the Mach 6 SR-72 unmanned hypersonic aircraft by 2030.
_Lockheed Martin_

China is home to two companies reaching for the hypersonic prize, the Chinese Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) and the Chinese Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC). Meanwhile, in America, Lockheed Martin is making waves, having told aviation journalists that its hypersonic technology is about ready for flight testing.

Lockheed Martin's progress almost certainly refers to the turbine rocket combined cycle (TRCC), an engine that switches between turbofan, ramjet and scramjets for subsonic, supersonic, and hypersonic flight. The TRCC engine will be tested on a fighter-sized flight testbed by 2020. If all goes well, it'll shortly thereafter power the SR-72, a Mach 6, unmanned twin-engine reconnaissance aircraft that is targeted to start flight by 2030. That aircraft is designed to enter highly contested and defended airspace at altitudes of 18 and 62 miles, using its speed to outrun enemy defenses, like the SR-71 Blackbird before it. Executive Vice President and General Manager at Lockheed Martin Rob Weiss also suggested that hypersonic planes could fire hypersonic missiles. That suggests that the SR-72 could join the B-21 stealth bomber in the USAF's future global strike arsenal.





*XS-1*
The "Phantom Express" XS-1 is a DSTO space-launch vehicle, consisting of a rocket-powered launch plane and a second-stage rocket that will separate from the plane to launch 1.5 tons into low-earth orbit.
_Boeing_

Another key U.S. project is the "Phantom Express" XS-1 spaceplane, which is being developed by Boeing and funded by DARPA. It's a dual-stage-to-orbit (DSTO) vehicle. Stage one: a hypersonic plane powered by liquid fueled rockets. Once the XS-1 is in near space (18- to 62-mile altitude), we reach stage two, when an expendable rocket attached to the plane's back will detach and fly into orbit to deploy its 1.5-ton payload. The carrier rocket plane then will be able to return to a runway, where it will be prepped for another launch within 24 hours. The plan is that it can undertake at least 10 launches in 10 days, providing the U.S. space system more resilience to replace satellites in the event of a conflict.





*TENG YUN*
The Teng Yun, which CASIC intends to deliver by 2030, uses a TRCC-engined hypersonic carrier aircraft to carry the second rocket-powered stage into near space. Both stages will be reusable; the hypersonic carrier airframe could also be used to hypersonic strike and reconnaissance roles.
_WeChat_

China, however, is developing some major competition in this same hypersonic race. There are two separate projects. For one, CASIC debuted the Teng Yun spacecraft design during the Global Space Exploration 2017 (GLEX 2017) conference in Beijing. The DSTO Teng Yun would have a combined weight of 100-150 tons. The first stage is a Mach 6 hypersonic 'carrier' aircraft, with TRCC engines that can fly to altitudes of 18 to 25 miles. Unlike the XS-1, the Teng Yun's second stage is a reusable, 10-15-ton rocket-powered spaceplane capable of carrying either 2 tons of cargo or 5 passengers.

CASIC Vice President Liu Shiquan said that company has finished technology demonstration of key Teng Yun flight technology (like, you know the engine), and looks to have the two-stage space plane flying by 2030, as part of a $16 billion research effort.





*MANNED AND UNMANNED*
The Teng Yun's second stage can either be a launch rocket, or take five taikonauts to a future Chinese space station.
_CASIC_

Much like the U.S. systems, the CASIC hypersonic carrier could have other applications besides space launch. It's big enough to carry significant payloads (10-15 tons), which could include sensors and weapons. With modifications, like additional fuel tanks for increased range, its hypersonic speed and near-space flight altitude could fit with Chinese military needs for fast, global reconnaissance and strike. As CASIC manufactures most of China's missiles, its experience with rocket motors, ramjet engines (and future scramjet engines) means that it likely has the resources to build the complex TRCC engines for the hypersonic carrier, and by extension a hypersonic recon and strike plane.





*CHINESE HYPERSONIC SPACEPLANE*
The Chinese hypersonic spaceplane, with a combined cycle engine that hops between jet, scramjets, and rockets, promises to be the ultimate form in reusable and easy space travel. In theory, it could cross the Pacific Ocean in one hour. China hopes to have these fast birds in the sky (with people onboard!) by 2030.
_CCTV 13_

China's second innovation is CASC's hypersonic spaceplane, which was announced in August 2016. Its engine and other critical technology are slated for completion by 2020, and a full-scale hypersonic spaceplane is expected to fly by 2030.





*TRRE*
The turbo-aided rocket-augmented ram/scramjet engine (TRRE), which uses rocket augmentation in order to aid in the transition into the supersonic and hypersonic flight regimes, could be the world's first combined cycle engine to fly in 2025, paving the way for hypersonic near space planes and single-stage space launchers.
_Beijing Power Machinery Research Institute_

CASC's ambitions match the projected timeline for the rocket-assisted scramjet being built by the Beijing Power Machinery Research Institute for near space strike and reconnaissance, as well as dual- and single-stage-to-orbit (SSTO) vehicles. BPMRI will commence full-scale testing of the technology demonstrator in 2020, followed by the flight of a full scale afterward. Further improvements will lead to a scramjet engine powerful enough for an SSTO hypersonic plane to fly directly to orbit in one piece, as opposed to the DSTO model, where only part of the spacecraft makes it to orbit. Compared to the smaller and cheaper DSTO, a sufficiently fueled SSTO spaceplane could depart from and reenter orbit on multiple occasions during the same flight, traveling at greater speed compared to a near-space-only hypersonic aircraft.





*THREE PHASES OF REUSABILITY*
CASC's DSTO program has three planned stages: (1) a reusable carrier rocket plane, (2) both a reusable rocket plane and second stage, and (3) a TRCC hypersonic carrier aircraft.
_CASC via xyz_

CASC also has more conservative plans for its own DSTO program. Its GLEX 2017 presentation showed a three-phase DSTO approach. The first phase involves a reuseable hypersonic rocket plane with an expendable upper stage rocket. In September 2016, CASC had also announced plans for a vertical-takeoff, rocket-powered spaceplane known as the Scaled Suborbital Vehicle. This Mach 8, 20-passenger, 100-ton rocket plane can reach an altitude of 81 miles and carry a second-stage rocket with a 2-ton payload. It is likely that Phase 1 of the CASC DSTO is the Scaled Suborbital Vehicle.





*STATS AND MORE STATS*
Among the pitch CALT made to the International Aerospace Congress: a very low launch cost for small payloads, at under $4,000 per kilogram.
_xyz at China Defense Forum_

The second phase, similar to the Teng Yun, makes rocket-powered aircraft reusable. The upper stage, shaped like the Shenlong robotic spacecraft, returns by landing on a runway.

The third final phase of the CASC DSTO proposal shows that the first stage, like Teng Yun, will be powered by TRCC engines. Like the Teng Yun, the hypersonic carrier developed in third phase will likely be capable of extended near-space hypersonic operations.

http://www.popsci.com/hypersonic-arms-race-china-united-states#page-8

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

*New airport planned in Xinjiang*

2017-06-18 12:06

Xinhua _Editor: Yao Lan_

A regional airport will soon be built in Yutian, a remote county in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, authorities said Saturday.

The 710-million yuan (104 million U.S. dollars) civil airport is designed to handle an annual throughput of 180,000 passengers and 400 tonnes of cargo. Annual take-offs and landings will total 2,143, the regional development and reform commission said in a press release.

The airport will have a 3,200-meter runway, a 3,000-square-meter terminal building, four aprons, and facilities for air traffic control and power, water, heat and fuel supplies.

Construction of the airport has been approved by the National Development and Reform Commission and the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

Yutian county, on the southern edge of the Taklimakan Desert, is a major stopping off point on the ancient Silk Road. Today, the county covers 39,500 square kilometers and has 277,400 permanent residents.

The county is 1,300 km from the regional capital Urumqi. The nearest airport, in Hotan City, is nearly 200 km away.

Yutian airport is one of 10 new airports to be built in Xinjiang by 2020. Six older airports will also be renovated and expanded.

Xinjiang presently has 18 civil aviation airports, the most among 31 provinces, autonomous regions and municipalities on the Chinese mainland. But airport density is still low in Xinjiang, which covers about one sixth of the Chinese territory.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/06-18/261903.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*C929 may change Chinese aircraft market balance *
Xinhua, June 21, 2017

The wide-body passenger jet C929, to be jointly developed by China and Russia,* is "absolutely possible" to change the market balance in the Chinese aircraft market*, said the Russian Airlines Aeroflot's Deputy CEO Giorgio Callegari Tuesday in Paris.

In an interview with Xinhua during the 52nd International Paris Air Show, he said that the project C929 can combine the expertise from Russia and the efficiency of Chinese manufacturers in the aircraft industry, but the change possibly made by C929 is "a long term vision", considering the complexity of aircraft production.

According to him, C929 would be brought into consideration by airline operators if this jet can satisfy the key factors as punctual delivery, competitive products and complete service to support products.

In May this year, the state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) has announced that it has set up with its Russian partner United Aircraft Corp (UAC), a joint venture to build C929, 280-seat jets with a range of 12,000 kilometers, in the latest attempt to break into the lucrative market long dominated by aircraft giants, Boeing and Airbus.

The Paris Air Show kicked off on Monday and will end on June 25.

http://china.org.cn/business/2017-06/21/content_41069057.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Model of C929 displayed in France*






Photo taken on June 21, 2017 shows the model of China-Russia long range wide-body commercial aircraft displayed in Bourget, France. The interior layout of the commercial aircraft's cabin is revealed for the first time at the 52nd International Paris Air and Space Show. (Xinhua/Chen Yichen)


























http://en.people.cn/n3/2017/0623/c90000-9232553-6.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

JSCh said:


> View attachment 403848
> 
> View attachment 403849
> 
> View attachment 403850
> 
> 上海飞机制造厂里壮观的制造现场，张海峰摄影​Pictures from Chinese media today, showing 5 ARJ-21 being assembled in Shanghai.



Excellent
ARJ-21 is going well and very much alive
Our pool of assembly/aviation technicians and engineers are stretching extremely thin at the moment I bet; since there are so many encouraging space/aviation projects in the pipeline 



posters12345 said:


> Actually not, if a type of plane is certified by EASA means it can be operated between airport inside EU, same thing applied with FAA. Good case is EASA certified SSJ 100, which can not be flown from one to another airport inside US.
> 
> It is not necessary for SSJ 100 to be certified by FAA to fly to US airport from one of Mexican airport as Interjet has been doing it for years.



I thought EASA and FAA are independent certifying agencies; that you need the approval of both agencies to fly and land within their territories




posters12345 said:


> This is good news, but do they have fixed issues about weight and cabin noise as being reported by some western media and informed by @Beast



I dont know what information that @Beast has obtained

But if ARJ-21 is actively fulfilling their backlog orders, that is a pretty good indication they wont give up on improving the quality of the product

Just a very casual search on the internet, this paper is found:

Issue 7 - June 2014 - An Overview of Aircraft Noise Reduction Technologies
http://www.aerospacelab-journal.org/sites/www.aerospacelab-journal.org/files/AL07-01_0.pdf

There are multiple ways to achieve lowering the noise levels as mentioned in the paper and beyond Also in respect of the weight of ARJ-21, the immediate response for a solution is to use lighter materials without compromising the strength and structural integrity of the -plane

As long as the project is receiving orders and gaining support from COMAC, improvement to the quality should be forthcoming








cirr said:


> *American and Chinese aircraft could be flying 4,000 miles per hour by 2030*
> 
> *How China and the United States compare in the hypersonic arms race*
> 
> By Jeffrey Lin and P.W. Singer 8 hours ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE FUTURE?*
> TRCC engines mean China could fly Mach 6 airplanes—like the one shown in this fan art—that could fly anywhere in the world in under three hours. It would mean speeds and altitudes not yet used by modern air defenses.
> _Grassroots (artist)_
> 
> American and Chinese defense giants are moving quickly to reach the edge of space, aiming to launch hypersonic aircraft that can cross continents in under an hour. What exactly does hypersonic mean? Speeds of over Mach 5, or more than 3,835 miles per hour.
> 
> It's an arms race well worth watching. Developments have the potential to revolutionize access to space and transform transcontinental travel for civilians. It could also transform national security, making existing air and missile defenses obsolete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SR-72*
> With recent technological breakthroughs, Lockheed Martin hopes to fly the Mach 6 SR-72 unmanned hypersonic aircraft by 2030.
> _Lockheed Martin_
> 
> China is home to two companies reaching for the hypersonic prize, the Chinese Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC) and the Chinese Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation (CASIC). Meanwhile, in America, Lockheed Martin is making waves, having told aviation journalists that its hypersonic technology is about ready for flight testing.
> 
> Lockheed Martin's progress almost certainly refers to the turbine rocket combined cycle (TRCC), an engine that switches between turbofan, ramjet and scramjets for subsonic, supersonic, and hypersonic flight. The TRCC engine will be tested on a fighter-sized flight testbed by 2020. If all goes well, it'll shortly thereafter power the SR-72, a Mach 6, unmanned twin-engine reconnaissance aircraft that is targeted to start flight by 2030. That aircraft is designed to enter highly contested and defended airspace at altitudes of 18 and 62 miles, using its speed to outrun enemy defenses, like the SR-71 Blackbird before it. Executive Vice President and General Manager at Lockheed Martin Rob Weiss also suggested that hypersonic planes could fire hypersonic missiles. That suggests that the SR-72 could join the B-21 stealth bomber in the USAF's future global strike arsenal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XS-1*
> The "Phantom Express" XS-1 is a DSTO space-launch vehicle, consisting of a rocket-powered launch plane and a second-stage rocket that will separate from the plane to launch 1.5 tons into low-earth orbit.
> _Boeing_
> 
> Another key U.S. project is the "Phantom Express" XS-1 spaceplane, which is being developed by Boeing and funded by DARPA. It's a dual-stage-to-orbit (DSTO) vehicle. Stage one: a hypersonic plane powered by liquid fueled rockets. Once the XS-1 is in near space (18- to 62-mile altitude), we reach stage two, when an expendable rocket attached to the plane's back will detach and fly into orbit to deploy its 1.5-ton payload. The carrier rocket plane then will be able to return to a runway, where it will be prepped for another launch within 24 hours. The plan is that it can undertake at least 10 launches in 10 days, providing the U.S. space system more resilience to replace satellites in the event of a conflict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TENG YUN*
> The Teng Yun, which CASIC intends to deliver by 2030, uses a TRCC-engined hypersonic carrier aircraft to carry the second rocket-powered stage into near space. Both stages will be reusable; the hypersonic carrier airframe could also be used to hypersonic strike and reconnaissance roles.
> _WeChat_
> 
> China, however, is developing some major competition in this same hypersonic race. There are two separate projects. For one, CASIC debuted the Teng Yun spacecraft design during the Global Space Exploration 2017 (GLEX 2017) conference in Beijing. The DSTO Teng Yun would have a combined weight of 100-150 tons. The first stage is a Mach 6 hypersonic 'carrier' aircraft, with TRCC engines that can fly to altitudes of 18 to 25 miles. Unlike the XS-1, the Teng Yun's second stage is a reusable, 10-15-ton rocket-powered spaceplane capable of carrying either 2 tons of cargo or 5 passengers.
> 
> CASIC Vice President Liu Shiquan said that company has finished technology demonstration of key Teng Yun flight technology (like, you know the engine), and looks to have the two-stage space plane flying by 2030, as part of a $16 billion research effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MANNED AND UNMANNED*
> The Teng Yun's second stage can either be a launch rocket, or take five taikonauts to a future Chinese space station.
> _CASIC_
> 
> Much like the U.S. systems, the CASIC hypersonic carrier could have other applications besides space launch. It's big enough to carry significant payloads (10-15 tons), which could include sensors and weapons. With modifications, like additional fuel tanks for increased range, its hypersonic speed and near-space flight altitude could fit with Chinese military needs for fast, global reconnaissance and strike. As CASIC manufactures most of China's missiles, its experience with rocket motors, ramjet engines (and future scramjet engines) means that it likely has the resources to build the complex TRCC engines for the hypersonic carrier, and by extension a hypersonic recon and strike plane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CHINESE HYPERSONIC SPACEPLANE*
> The Chinese hypersonic spaceplane, with a combined cycle engine that hops between jet, scramjets, and rockets, promises to be the ultimate form in reusable and easy space travel. In theory, it could cross the Pacific Ocean in one hour. China hopes to have these fast birds in the sky (with people onboard!) by 2030.
> _CCTV 13_
> 
> China's second innovation is CASC's hypersonic spaceplane, which was announced in August 2016. Its engine and other critical technology are slated for completion by 2020, and a full-scale hypersonic spaceplane is expected to fly by 2030.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRRE*
> The turbo-aided rocket-augmented ram/scramjet engine (TRRE), which uses rocket augmentation in order to aid in the transition into the supersonic and hypersonic flight regimes, could be the world's first combined cycle engine to fly in 2025, paving the way for hypersonic near space planes and single-stage space launchers.
> _Beijing Power Machinery Research Institute_
> 
> CASC's ambitions match the projected timeline for the rocket-assisted scramjet being built by the Beijing Power Machinery Research Institute for near space strike and reconnaissance, as well as dual- and single-stage-to-orbit (SSTO) vehicles. BPMRI will commence full-scale testing of the technology demonstrator in 2020, followed by the flight of a full scale afterward. Further improvements will lead to a scramjet engine powerful enough for an SSTO hypersonic plane to fly directly to orbit in one piece, as opposed to the DSTO model, where only part of the spacecraft makes it to orbit. Compared to the smaller and cheaper DSTO, a sufficiently fueled SSTO spaceplane could depart from and reenter orbit on multiple occasions during the same flight, traveling at greater speed compared to a near-space-only hypersonic aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THREE PHASES OF REUSABILITY*
> CASC's DSTO program has three planned stages: (1) a reusable carrier rocket plane, (2) both a reusable rocket plane and second stage, and (3) a TRCC hypersonic carrier aircraft.
> _CASC via xyz_
> 
> CASC also has more conservative plans for its own DSTO program. Its GLEX 2017 presentation showed a three-phase DSTO approach. The first phase involves a reuseable hypersonic rocket plane with an expendable upper stage rocket. In September 2016, CASC had also announced plans for a vertical-takeoff, rocket-powered spaceplane known as the Scaled Suborbital Vehicle. This Mach 8, 20-passenger, 100-ton rocket plane can reach an altitude of 81 miles and carry a second-stage rocket with a 2-ton payload. It is likely that Phase 1 of the CASC DSTO is the Scaled Suborbital Vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STATS AND MORE STATS*
> Among the pitch CALT made to the International Aerospace Congress: a very low launch cost for small payloads, at under $4,000 per kilogram.
> _xyz at China Defense Forum_
> 
> The second phase, similar to the Teng Yun, makes rocket-powered aircraft reusable. The upper stage, shaped like the Shenlong robotic spacecraft, returns by landing on a runway.
> 
> The third final phase of the CASC DSTO proposal shows that the first stage, like Teng Yun, will be powered by TRCC engines. Like the Teng Yun, the hypersonic carrier developed in third phase will likely be capable of extended near-space hypersonic operations.
> 
> http://www.popsci.com/hypersonic-arms-race-china-united-states#page-8



Looks beautiful as always
Again for similar daring projects, I guess only 1 to 2 other countries in the world are doing that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China rises in global aviation supply chain *
By Tu Lei in Harbin Source:Global Times Published: 2017/6/27 22:43:39

_Airbus JV reaches milestone in manufacturing of aircraft parts _



An employee works on the A320 rudder assembly line of the Harbin Hafei Airbus Composite Manufacturing Centre in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province on Tuesday. Photo: Tu Lei/GT

A joint venture (JV) between Airbus and its Chinese partners reached a milestone on Tuesday as it delivered the 1,000th rudder to be used on Airbus A320 aircraft, a development that is being hailed as key step in the Chinese aviation industry's globalization.

Since being established in 2009, the JV - Harbin Hafei Airbus Composite Manufacturing Centre (HMC) in Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province - has become the sole global supplier of rudders for the A320 family of aircraft.

After completion, the rudders are usually shipped to Stade, Germany, where they are fixed to the A320 family vertical stabilizers.

The stabilizers are then delivered to assembly lines around the world.

In a ceremony marking the achievement on Tuesday in Harbin, officials from both Airbus and its Chinese partners, including Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Corp and Hafei Aviation Industry Co, hailed the partnership and vowed to expand their cooperation.

"The deliveries have played a solid foundation for the cooperation," Cao Shengli, general manager of AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Co, said at the ceremony. Cao said that HMC could be a model in supporting the "China Made 2025" strategy and "Belt and Road" initiative.

"The delivery is a milestone for the manufacturing center and for our long-term partnership with the Chinese aviation industry," Airbus Commercial Aircraft China Chief Operating Officer Francois Mery said at the ceremony.

Airbus holds 29 percent of the JV, which aims to manufacture composite materials, parts and components for the A350 XWB program and A320 family aircraft, as part of Airbus' target of making 5 percent of the A350 XWB airframe in China.

Monthly production capacity for the A320 rudder is 48 units. Capacity is six units for the A350XWB per month, the company said.

Experts said that the partnership has proven the progress China's aviation industry has made over the years.

"The delivery of the 1,000th rudder shows that China has achieved an increasingly important position in the global aviation industry's outsourcing, and there are more Chinese elements in the planes after years of development," Lin Zhijie, an independent market watcher, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Cooperation between Airbus and its Chinese suppliers began in 1985.

In the Airbus 320, Chinese suppliers can produce components including wing leading edges, wing intermediate ribs, cargo door frames and rear passenger doors. In the Airbus 350XWB, components including belly-fairing panels, rudders and elevators can be designed and manufactured in China as well.

Airbus said that the total value of its industrial cooperation with the Chinese aviation industry reached $140 million in 2009 and jumped to about $500 million in 2015.

Airbus is not alone.

Boeing Co said that its activity in China contributes $800 million to $1 billion annually in direct support of China's economy, including procurement from the extensive supply base, joint venture revenues, operations, training, and research and development investment.

Boeing has worked with more than 35 major Chinese companies as direct contractors in production and also with hundreds of Chinese subcontractors.

China builds horizontal stabilizers, vertical fins, the aft tail section, doors, wing panels, wire harnesses and other parts on the Next-Generation 737.

China also produces the rudder for the 737 MAX, a more fuel-efficient version of the best-selling 737 Classic. China contributes trailing edge wing ribs, horizontal stabilizers, vertical fins, ailerons, spoilers and inboard flaps for the 747-8.

In addition, China has an important role on the 787 building the rudder, wing-to-body fairing panels, leading edges and panels for the vertical fin, and other composite parts.

However, Lin said that the Chinese aviation industry should not just be limited to the role of a supplier in global aviation manufacturing.

The main reason that manufacturers outsource components is not merely technological ability, it is mainly due to cost savings, according to Lin.

It is important for the suppliers to get involved in the production chains, but it is more important to have the ability to independently develop the key parts such as engines. It is positive for domestic aircraft such as the C919, and it is also good for the improvement of the country's aviation industry, Lin added.


----------



## onebyone

Lockheed Martin plans to build the fly the first prototype of a mach 6 SR-72 hypersonic plane as early as 2018. the SR-72 will be a strike and reconnaissance aircraft that tops Mach 6.

Hypersonic technologies, including a combined cycle propulsion system that blends a rocket engine and a supersonic jet engine, are now sufficiently advanced to allow the planned SR-72 project to begin.






*China’s Turboaided rocket augmented ram/scramjet combined cycle*

China is looking to free jet test a Turboaided rocket augmented ram/scramjet combined cycle (TRRE) engine later this year.
Concept combines three main propulsion systems—turbine, rockets, ram/scramjets—in just two main ducts.
Capable of operations from zero to Mach 6+, with targeted top speed in Mach 10 range

China’s TRRE engine is similar to several earlier combined cycle concepts, including the Trijet proposed by Aerojet Rocketdyne in 2008, the TRRE incorporates the three main propulsion systems in just two main ducts. The TRRE consists of a turbine, liquid oxygen/keroseneliquidfueled rockets and a kerosenefueled ram/scramjet combined with a common inlet and exhaust and is designed to operate from a standing start to Mach 6+. The turbine, which operates from takeoff to Mach 2, is housed in an upper lowspeed duct, while the ramjet and rockets are located in the lower highspeed duct. Two rockets are mounted in the duct; an aftmounted rocket for transonic acceleration and mode transition, and a main rocket mounted farther forward in the duct for flame stabilization during acceleration through to scramjet transition at Mach 6.

Results show that the TRRE engine can reconcile the demands of high thrust at lower Mach numbers and high specific impulse at a Mach number of 6.0.






* Best aspect of the TRRE is that it can solve the problems of an RBCC at low thrust and low speed by using the turbine engine for takeoff and landing as well as low speed flight
* solves the problem of the TBCC transition thrust ‘pinch,’ and can achieve a high specific thrust from Mach 3 to Mach 10.

Numerical test results of the TRRE prototype show it can “operate in the full flight envelope of Mach 06+ and have demonstrated the integrated high and lowspeed channels work cooperatively

China is working towards a flying hypersonic demonstrator. The turbine will likely be based on the WS15, a supercruising turbofan under development by Xian Aero Engine Corp. for later production versions of the twinengine Chengdu J20 stealth fighter. However, even though the initial batch of J20s entered service early this year with the People’s Liberation Air Force, they are believed to be powered by an interim variant of the Russianmade Saturn AL31 rather than the WS15.

Work on the WS-15 has been delayed by quality control issues with relatively recently developed areas of advanced engine technology for China, specifically singlecrystal superalloy turbine blades and powder metallurgy superalloy turbine disks.






Before 2025, China will select a mature turbine hypersonic engine.

Phase three of China’s hypersonic plane program will go from 2025 to 2030. China will focus on development and integration of an advanced highspeed turbine engine into the TRRE. Program success will also hinge on parallel breakthroughs in “the operation of the scramjet at higher Mach numbers, particularly in technology areas such as the adjustable combustion chamber ramjet suitable for a wide range of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2017/...lose-to-flying-hypersonic-demo-airplanes.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Comac to get ARJ21 production certificate this week*

04 July, 2017
SOURCE: Flight Dashboard
BY: Mavis Toh
Singapore
Comac is close to securing the production certificate for its ARJ21 regional jet, sources say.

FlightGlobal understands that the manufacturer has completed all necessary work and met the requirements. A final evaluation by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) has also been completed.

The Chinese manufacturer is scheduled to be awarded the production certificate in a ceremony this weekend, sources add.

The certification comes just weeks after the ARJ21 completed its first year of commercial operations, and more than 2.5 years since the aircraft was type certificated. Launch customer Chengdu Airlines has two of the regional jets in service, operating 16 sectors weekly from Chengdu to Changsha and Shanghai.

Last September, FlightGlobal reported that the CAAC has given Comac a list of seven or eight improvements it must make to the jet before it will provide a production certificate for the type. Without a production certificate, every aircraft manufactured has to be certificated individually.

The manufacturer also told FlightGlobal that it was on a mission to upgrade the jet, following feedback from Chengdu Airlines. Items that needed addressing included reducing cabin nose, simplifying the aircraft's warning systems, installing an aircraft crew address and reporting system, resolving a door pressure issue, as well as to make the aircraft safe for operations even in heavy rain.

In April, Comac undertook new flight tests following some design optimisation of the aircraft.

Comac is targeting to deliver five ARJ21s to Chengdu Airlines this year.


Comac to get ARJ21 production certificate this week | FlightGlobal

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Comac to get ARJ21 production certificate this week*
> 
> 04 July, 2017
> SOURCE: Flight Dashboard
> BY: Mavis Toh
> Singapore
> Comac is close to securing the production certificate for its ARJ21 regional jet, sources say.
> 
> Comac to get ARJ21 production certificate this week | FlightGlobal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> View attachment 409889​


Wow, 10 years of hard work. Anyway C919 will be smoother from this experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

*Hypersonic Air Travel on Horizon With Creation of New Heat-resistant Coating*

AFP Relaxnews
Updated:July 11, 2017, 9:52 AM IST

Scientists from the UK and China have created a new ceramic coating that could be used to develop a hypersonic plane capable of flying between London and New York in two hours.

The new material is being described as potentially revolutionary in the aerospace industry, for its ability to resist temperatures of up to 3,000 C -- the level of heat generated by moving at five times the speed of sound.

Hypersonic travel is defined as moving at Mach five or more.

The scientists at the University of Manchester and Central South University in China who developed the material claim that the carbide coating is 12 times more effective than conventional ultra-high temperature ceramics (UHTCs) used on other hypersonic vehicles like rockets, re-entry spacecraft and defense projectiles.

"Future hypersonic aerospace vehicles offer the potential of a step jump in transit speeds. A hypersonic plane could fly from London to New York in just two hours and would revolutionize both commercial and commuter travel," said Philip Withers of the University of Manchester.

In addition to resisting both heat and oxidation, the coating was created using a process called reactive melt infiltration, which dramatically reduces the development process. The coating is also reinforced with carbon-carbon composite, making it extremely strong and resistant to regular surface degradation.

https://www.nature.com/articles/ncomms15836
http://www.aerospace-technology.com...-coating-for-use-in-hypersonic-travel-5864894
http://www.news18.com/news/lifestyl...on-of-new-heat-resistant-coating-1457653.html

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Another breakthrough for the betterment of humanity.


----------



## Malik Usman

Step towards a Man mission to Mars..............


----------



## kuge

for turbine fan blades too?


----------



## JSCh

*2nd C919 made ready for tests*
Source: Xinhua | 00:01 UTC+8 July 27, 2017

A second C919 aircraft made for flying tests is seen taking shape at a Commercial Aircraft Corp of China plant in Shanghai yesterday. The plane is set to undertake onboard tests soon and is expected to make its first flight in the fourth quarter of the year, the corporation said. The first C919, China’s first home-developed narrow-body passenger aircraft, made its maiden flight at the city’s Pudong International Airport on May 5. It was used to test flying conditions, onboard equipment and landing gear while the second will be tested on engine and fuel systems, the developer of the single-aisle, 150-seat jetliner said earlier. Six C919 jets will be assembled for flying tests before it begins commercial operation, which is scheduled to take place around 2020. — Xinhua

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Sentury's China-made aircraft tires set to roll*
By WANG YING in Shanghai and XIE CHUANJIAO in Qingdao, Shandong | China Daily | Updated: 2017-08-10 07:54



A maintenance man checks the tire of an aircraft which just taxied to the parking apron in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. CHEN ZHONGQIU / FOR CHINA DAILY

The first batch of commercial aircraft tires made by a Chinese company is expected to roll off the production line by the end of this year, which will likely end the history of total reliance on imported tires for China's civilian aircraft.

Qingdao Sentury Tire Co Ltd, manufacturer of the home-made aircraft tire, has just poured 300 million yuan ($44 million) into the new facility, which covers 30,000 square meters and will reach a capacity of 150,000 tires per annum in the coming five years.

Lin Yilong, general manager from Qingdao Sentury, said bullish market needs have provided a huge opportunity for airplane tire producers.

According to Boeing's forecast, China's civilian aircraft fleet, including both passenger aircraft and cargo aircraft, will reach 7,210 by 2034, nearly three times that of 2014.

This will create a lucrative market for aircraft tires as the industry practice is to replace aircraft tires after 150 takeoffs and landings.

The aircraft tire market is dominated by Michelin, Bridgestone and Goodyear, whose market shares are 37 percent, 30 percent and 20 percent respectively, according to Lin.

Qingdao Sentury also plans to develop tires for defense aircraft. According to RUAG World Air Forces Special Report 2015, there are 2,787 defense aircraft in China.

Qingdao Sentury started its moves in this direction seven years ago, when a 53-member team was formed for the research and development of aircraft tires.

But producing a high-performance plane tire is not easy because it has to bear the weight of a plane full of passengers and cargo, resist the smash onto the ground, and remain stable on sun-baked ground as well as in skies under zero temperature.

"Our group was challenged by the strict and specific demand for the airplane tire. It requires dozens of times load capacity of traditional automobile tires, and some three and four times the speed of regular car tires," said Sheng Baoxin, vice-general manager with Qingdao Sentury.

After going through countless failures and tests, Sentury's tire team mastered the state-of-art technology and even received independent intellectual property rights. What is more, its low costs in logistics and delivery efficiency have gained a special advantage over well-known international peers.

In December 2016, Sentury received approval from the Civil Aviation Administration of China for producing aircraft tires for use in China on four Boeing 737 aircraft models.

Later, Sentury sought to research and develop tires for the Boeing 777, Boeing 787, Airbus A320, Airbus A350 and the Airbus A380 models, as well as for China's homegrown passenger aircraft, the C919, and regional jet, the ARJ21, etc.

"Currently, we are preparing to apply for more airworthiness certifications from the US and Europe, as well as in other nations and regions. Meantime, we will also apply for approvals of the world's major aircraft makers for original installation in aircraft of Airbus, Boeing and COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China)," said Sheng.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> *Sentury's China-made aircraft tires set to roll*
> By WANG YING in Shanghai and XIE CHUANJIAO in Qingdao, Shandong | China Daily | Updated: 2017-08-10 07:54
> 
> 
> 
> A maintenance man checks the tire of an aircraft which just taxied to the parking apron in Hangzhou, Zhejiang province. CHEN ZHONGQIU / FOR CHINA DAILY
> 
> The first batch of commercial aircraft tires made by a Chinese company is expected to roll off the production line by the end of this year, which will likely end the history of total reliance on imported tires for China's civilian aircraft.
> 
> Qingdao Sentury Tire Co Ltd, manufacturer of the home-made aircraft tire, has just poured 300 million yuan ($44 million) into the new facility, which covers 30,000 square meters and will reach a capacity of 150,000 tires per annum in the coming five years.
> 
> Lin Yilong, general manager from Qingdao Sentury, said bullish market needs have provided a huge opportunity for airplane tire producers.
> 
> According to Boeing's forecast, China's civilian aircraft fleet, including both passenger aircraft and cargo aircraft, will reach 7,210 by 2034, nearly three times that of 2014.
> 
> This will create a lucrative market for aircraft tires as the industry practice is to replace aircraft tires after 150 takeoffs and landings.
> 
> The aircraft tire market is dominated by Michelin, Bridgestone and Goodyear, whose market shares are 37 percent, 30 percent and 20 percent respectively, according to Lin.
> 
> Qingdao Sentury also plans to develop tires for defense aircraft. According to RUAG World Air Forces Special Report 2015, there are 2,787 defense aircraft in China.
> 
> Qingdao Sentury started its moves in this direction seven years ago, when a 53-member team was formed for the research and development of aircraft tires.
> 
> But producing a high-performance plane tire is not easy because it has to bear the weight of a plane full of passengers and cargo, resist the smash onto the ground, and remain stable on sun-baked ground as well as in skies under zero temperature.
> 
> "Our group was challenged by the strict and specific demand for the airplane tire. It requires dozens of times load capacity of traditional automobile tires, and some three and four times the speed of regular car tires," said Sheng Baoxin, vice-general manager with Qingdao Sentury.
> 
> After going through countless failures and tests, Sentury's tire team mastered the state-of-art technology and even received independent intellectual property rights. What is more, its low costs in logistics and delivery efficiency have gained a special advantage over well-known international peers.
> 
> In December 2016, Sentury received approval from the Civil Aviation Administration of China for producing aircraft tires for use in China on four Boeing 737 aircraft models.
> 
> Later, Sentury sought to research and develop tires for the Boeing 777, Boeing 787, Airbus A320, Airbus A350 and the Airbus A380 models, as well as for China's homegrown passenger aircraft, the C919, and regional jet, the ARJ21, etc.
> 
> "Currently, we are preparing to apply for more airworthiness certifications from the US and Europe, as well as in other nations and regions. Meantime, we will also apply for approvals of the world's major aircraft makers for original installation in aircraft of Airbus, Boeing and COMAC (Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China)," said Sheng.


I know China had been making military jet tires, but it is only now we start making civillian jet tires. Well those Airbuses and Boeings will require alot of replacement tires.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's new amphibious plane passes key test *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-08-11 23:42:37_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_





JINGMEN, Hubei, Aug. 11 (Xinhua) -- The TA600, a China-developed amphibious aircraft, passed a hydrodynamic test on Friday, marking a step forward toward its maiden flight.

The test, which aimed to ensure the safety of the aircraft during take-off and flight, was conducted by a laboratory under the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) in central China's Hubei Province.

It used a 1:10 model to test the aircraft's performance on still water and rough water surfaces.

When an aircraft takes off from the water's surface, disturbances from waves may cause it to pitch, threatening the safety of the aircraft.

The major difficulty was the kinetic stability of the plane when there were two-meter-high waves, said Jie Yu, the chief of the TA600 testing group.

The TA600, with a maximum takeoff weight of 53.5 tonnes, is expected to serve in firefighting and maritime rescue operations.



An amphibious aircraft AG600 is displayed for the 11th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, Oct 30, 2016. The AG600 is by far the world's largest amphibian aircraft, about the size of a Boeing 737. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

*Sino-Russian widebody jet to use self-developed engines*

Joint venture insists it has the ability of break the duopoly enjoyed by General Electric and Rolls-Royce

PUBLISHED : Thursday, 31 August, 2017, 10:31pm
UPDATED : Thursday, 31 August, 2017, 10:48pm







Daniel Ren


Rostec State Corporation, the Russian industrial conglomerate co-developing a long-haul widebody aircraft with China, has said the two countries will develop their own engines for the project, with the apparent longer-term aim of breaking the duopoly enjoyed by General Electric and Rolls-Royce.

Victor Kladov, director of Rostec’s international cooperation and regional policy, said the development and manufacture of an engine for the planned 280-seat widebody jet, known as the C929, is a top priority.

“Only China and Russia will be the manufacturers of the engine,” he said, and “will try our best to churn out a best-class engine, to support this aeroplane [project].”






China and Russia have lofty ambitions for the widebody jet, which is being designed to have a range of 12,000 kilometres.

Shanghai-based Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (Comac) and Russian companies including aircraft assembler United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) and Rostec set up a 50-50 joint venture last year to develop the long-haul passenger plane, with deliveries targeted at beginning in 2025.

The global long-haul aero engine market is currently dominated by GE and Rolls-Royce.

“We don’t entirely rule out possible cooperation with GE and Rolls-Royce, but even if they were to be invited to participate in the development, it would only be at the early stage,” Kladov said.

Comac’s initial efforts at building a large commercial aeroplane have proved a somewhat convoluted process, after it took eight years to launch the smaller 168-seat single-aisle C919, which has a range of up to 5,556km.

The narrow-body jet made its maiden flight in early May and has yet to set a definitive time frame for deliveries.

The government has spent dozens of billions of dollars buying key components for the C919, including its engines and avionics systems, from 15 international companies including GE and Honeywell.

The narrow-body jet is aimed at challenging the Boeing 737 and Airbus A320, and was expected to take to the skies commercially by 2014.







Industry sources attributed the three-year delay in that project to Comac’s unsuccessful efforts to gel with foreign suppliers.

It also took Comac seven years to get its first aircraft, the 78-seat regional jet ARJ-21 into operation after its 2008 debut flight, with its first deliveries made in 2015.

The C919 already has 570 orders from 23 foreign and domestic customers, and Comac officials predict China will require 6,865 new aircraft over the next 20 years, just over a fifth of those twin-aisle planes.

Rostec also announced it would soon sign an agreement with Aviation Industry Corp of China’s general aviation subsidiary Avicopter to jointly manufacture *heavy-duty helicopters*.

The payload of the helicopter will be up to 15 tonnes and its service ceiling, the maximum altitude an aircraft can reach, will hit 5,700 metres.

Kladov said China has demand for at least 200 helicopters of this kind.

http://www.scmp.com/tech/enterprise...ssian-widebody-jet-use-self-developed-engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China Aviation Expo highlights homegrown high-end products, technology *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-06 16:28:03_|_Editor: An_





BEIJING, Sept. 6 (Xinhua) -- The domestically-developed jumbo jet C919, aircraft engines and other high-end aviation products will be highlighted at Aviation Expo China 2017 in Beijing from Sept. 19 to 22, the event organizer said Wednesday.

The expo will be held at China National Convention Center and is being jointly organized by Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) and China Promotion Ltd.

COMAC will display the Chinese-developed large passenger jet C919, new regional jet ARJ21, and a wide-body passenger jet, which will be jointly built by China and Russia.

The C919 achieved a successful maiden flight on May 5 this year, and has moved to the next phase of further testing and test flight missions, according to COMAC.

The wide-body passenger jet program is currently in the preparation phase of the proposal, after the joint venture China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co., Ltd (CRAIC) was set up on May 22 this year.

The newly-established AECC will display its achievements in aircraft engines, gas turbines, and graphene material and high precision aluminum alloy technologies, it said.

The AECC was set up in Beijing on Aug. 28, 2016 to accelerate independent research, development and manufacturing of aircraft engines and gas turbines.

Founded in 1984, China Aviation Expo was China's first professional aviation expo.

This year it has attracted more than 300 exhibitors from 14 countries and regions, with eight national pavilions, including Russia, Ukraine, Italy and Australia.


----------



## JSCh

C919第10101架机首次在浦东机场第五跑道开展滑行试验，顺利完成了中高速直线滑行、正常刹车、应急刹车等多个试验点。这是浦东机场第五跑道建成后和飞机轮胎的第一次“亲密接触”

google translate:
C919 10101 aircraft for the first time in the Pudong Airport Fifth runway to carry out taxi test, the successful completion of the high-speed linear taxi, the normal brake, emergency brake and other test points. This is the Pudong Airport after the completion of the fifth runway and aircraft tires for the first time "intimate contact"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Low visibility test flight completed at Beijing airport*
(People's Daily Online) 16:52, September 08, 2017




Two commercial planes completed a test flight on early Friday with a head-up display (HUD) system that allows pilots to take off and touch down safely in low visibility.




Assisted by the system, which presents data on a transparent display without requiring pilots to look away at their instruments, the pilots conducted the test with a runway visual range of 150 meters at Beijing Capital International Airport. The success will ratchet up the airport’s on-time performance rate, which is frequently battered by delays caused by bad weather like heavy fog.




Currently, less than 20 percent of Chinese cargo planes have been equipped with HUD technology, but the share is expected to grow to 50 percent by 2020, China’s civil aviation administrator estimated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Domestic airlines to lift ban on phones*
 Yang Jian 01:25 UTC+8, 2017-09-19 

China is to lift a ban on the use of portable electronic devices on planes and allow airlines to make their own rules, the industry regulator said yesterday. That means passengers on Chinese airlines will soon be able to take pictures or enjoy in-flight Wi-Fi services on their smartphones.

The new regulation, to take effect from next month, asks domestic carriers to evaluate the impact of portable electronic devices on flights and come up with their own management policies, the Civil Aviation Administration of China said.

“I believe in the near future, passengers will be able to use portable electronic devices on Chinese airlines,” Zhu Tao, deputy director of the administration’s flight standards department, told a press conference in Beijing.

Currently, the use of mobile phones is prohibited on flights by Chinese carriers as are intercoms, remote-control toys and other devices with remote-control or radio transmitting equipment.

Anyone flouting the rules is subject to fines of up to 50,000 yuan (US$7,612).

Shanghai-based Spring Airlines said yesterday that its passengers would be able to use mobile phones on flights from next year.

“It has been a global trend for air passengers to use smartphones in the air,” said spokesman Zhang Wu’an.

However, airlines will have to first finish an evaluation, submit an application and get agreement from the administration before allowing passengers to use phones on flights, Zhang said. “Before that, passengers on flights with Chinese airlines still have to obey the current regulation to turn off mobile phones during flights.”

Air China has yet to be told of the new regulation, a press officer with the nation’s flag carrier said, but will carry out the stipulations and requirements of the administration.

Other major domestic airlines, including China Eastern and China Southern, declined to comment.

Many foreign carriers have allowed the use of smartphones during flights in the wake of the popularity of in-flight Wi-Fi services.

Most stipulate that phones must be turned off during take-off and landing, but can then be shifted to flight mode.

At present, in-flight Wi-Fi services are available on a majority of airlines in the United States, Europe, Singapore and Hong Kong. More than 78 percent of overseas flights feature Wi-Fi functions.

That compares with only about 2 percent of airlines in China, the world’s second-largest air-travel market.

The new regulation will boost the development of in-flight Wi-Fi services among Chinese airlines, Zhang said. 

He said Spring Airlines has equipped two aircraft with Wi-Fi facilities and will launch an Internet service soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*COMAC nets 130 more orders for C919 jet*
By Tan Xinyu | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-09-19 16:27
















C919 lands safely at Shanghai Pudong International Airport after its maiden flight at around 3.20 pm, May 5, 2017. [Gao Erqiang/China Daily]

China's plane maker Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) signed 130 new orders for its C919 passenger jet with four Chinese leasing firms on Tuesday, bringing the plane's total orders up to 730 from 27 customers.

The C919 is the first large passenger aircraft produced in China in accordance with international civil aviation regulations. It completed its maiden flight in May this year.

According to a statement issued by COMAC, the deal made a wholly-owned subsidiary of Agricultural Bank of China, or ABC Financial Leasing, the first to place a second order of 30 jets based on the 45 jets it ordered in 2012.

And the other three purchasers are a leasing subsidiary of China Nuclear E&C Group, Huabao Leasing and AVIC International Leasing, which signed up for 40, 30 and 30 jets, respectively.

"This is the biggest deal since the first trip of the C919, which indicates the confidence and recognition of the market towards the plane," the statement said.

While Boeing and Airbus have long dominated the passenger aircraft market, the Shanghai-based jet manufacturer suggested that the C919 will not compete with them in fully developed and mature markets, as China Daily earlier reported.

"Our marketing team is focusing on three major target markets, which are our home market, Africa and Southeast Asian countries involved in the Belt and Road Initiative," Xu Pei, COMAC's deputy chief of the marketing division, told the newspaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* High-end aircraft engine products unveiled at aviation expo 2017 *
Source:Global Times Published: 2017/9/20 19:18:40

The QD70 gas turbine, a high-end product developed by China's leading aircraft engine manufacturer, was unveiled to the public at an ongoing aviation expo that kicked off on Tuesday, showcasing China's breakthrough in integrated military and civilian development.

It was one of the high-end products displayed by the Aero Engine Corporation of China (AECC) at the Aviation Expo China 2017 held in Beijing, with exhibits covering aircraft engines, gas turbines, graphene material and high precision aluminum alloy technologies that fill in the industry blanks.

The gas turbine and 100KW small-sized gas turbine, another exhibit, are both small, start up quickly, and are easy to operate and maintain. They can operate on a variety of fuels for multiple uses, including military-civilian joint response or an island's power supply system, among others.

The WZ16, a turboshaft engine jointly developed by the company and French aviation giant Safran, was also displayed. The WZ16 can be fitted to a seven-to-eight tonne helicopter, or 13-tonne triple-engine helicopter.

So far, the aero-engine manufacturer has set over 40 research directions for creative use of graphene, developed a series of new graphene material, and used the achievements to verify and examine aeronautic and national defense equipment.

As a host of the expo, the AECC pledged to make full use of the platform to enhance communication and deepen cooperation with its new and old partners, so as to push forward the country's development and manufacturing of aircraft engines, said Chen Shaoyang, vice president of the producer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*C929 fuselage will be made in China*
By Zhu Wenqian | China Daily | Updated: 2017-09-23 08:57

















A C929 aircraft model is displayed at an aviation exhibition in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, in November 2016.[YIN LIQIN/CHINA DAILY]

*Russia to design wings; composite materials to make up bulk of aircraft *

China will design and make the fuselage of the C929, while Russia will design the wings of the wide-body passenger aircraft, which is currently under development, said Commercial Aircraft Corp of China on Friday.

Better known as COMAC, the Chinese plane maker, which will build the new aircraft with Russia's United Aircraft Corp, disclosed several fresh details about the bilateral project at the Aviation Expo China 2017 in Beijing.

Although the main design center is in Russia, Shanghai will also have its own design office.

COMAC said the C929 is being developed by China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Co Ltd, a joint venture.

The jet, with a range of up to 12,000 kilometers, is expected to be delivered in 10 years.

China and Russia will each take half of the work, and send design staff for exchange visits on a non-scheduled basis, according to COMAC.

Some 51 percent of the aircraft will be made of composite materials, which is expected to make the C929 economical and efficient.

The jet could have four possible seating layouts: 280 seats in three classes; 291 seats in two classes; 310 seats in tight three classes; or 416 seats in an all-economy class, said Chen Yingchun, general designer of the C929.

Chen said the new aircraft will mainly target China, Russia and other Asia-Pacific markets.

"Its competing models include the A330 and the A350 of (European aircraft manufacturer) Airbus Group and the B787 of (US manufacturer) Boeing. Currently, we are selecting suppliers worldwide," he said.

"By the end of the year, we are likely to open tenders for the aero engine, and Rolls-Royce and General Electric are expected to join the bid. We are also trying to develop engines ourselves together with Russia."

Every three years, China and Russia will take turns to name the chairman of the joint venture, which was launched on May 22 in Shanghai.

Each country will hold four seats on the eight-member board of the company.

The C929 is a project that aims to break the duopoly of Boeing and Airbus in the wide-body passenger aircraft market.

Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc.com, one of China's largest civil aviation web portals, said China's booming growth in international flights, especially long-haul routes, requires widebody aircraft.

"The aviation industry is a sector with marginal profits. China spends a lot of money buying wide-body aircraft from Boeing and Airbus every year," Lin said.

"If the country has its own products, it will help significantly reduce the cost of aircraft purchases, and airlines will be able to raise their profitability and offer cheaper tickets to customers."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s C919 flying higher and faster*
By Yang Jian | 00:01 UTC+8 September 29, 2017 |



Print Edition

CHINA’S first home-developed narrow-body twinjet airliner, the C919, completed its second test flight yesterday from Pudong International Airport in Shanghai.

The C919 single-aisle aircraft — No. 10101 — which made its maiden flight from the same airport on May 5, took off at 7:22am, returning at 10:08am.

It flew north to Chongming Island and over Nantong in neighboring Jiangsu Province and circled for a while over Jiangsu before heading for home, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China.

Its flying time of 2 hours and 46 minutes was double that of its maiden flight, COMAC said.

“Furthermore, the jet completed its first time mission to release and lift the landing gear in the air along with other tests,” a COMAC official said.

Cai Jun, captain on the maiden flight, was also the test pilot for the C919’s second flight. Another two pilots and two engineers were onboard.

On its maiden flight, the jet’s landing gear remained down. During yesterday’s flight it also flew higher and faster.

A batch of tests and improvements had been carried out following the maiden flight in May, COMAC said. Before yesterday’s flight, the jet had completed a number of taxiing tests at the Pudong airport.

“Frequent test flights will be carried out on the jet at the Pudong airport,” Cai said.

After these tests, the aircraft will be moved to Yanliang in northwest Shaanxi Province for more, he said.

The aircraft rolled off the assembly line in Shanghai in November 2015, a milestone for the nation’s entry into the global aviation market as a strong competitor.

A second C919 aircraft made for test flights is taking shape at a COMAC plant in Shanghai. This second plane is expected to make its first flight later this year, COMAC said. The first C919 is being used to test flying conditions, onboard equipment and landing gear while the second will be undergo tests on engine and fuel systems.

Six C919 jets will be assembled for flying tests before the aircraft begins commercial operations around 2020.

The C919, which has 168 seats and a range of about 5,000 kilometers, will compete for orders with the updated Airbus A320 and the new generation of the Boeing 737.

COMAC has so far secured 730 orders from 27 foreign and domestic customers, including national carrier Air China and leasing company GE Capital Aviation Service.

Overseas orders, which account for about 10 percent of the total, include Germany’s PuRen Airlines and Thailand’s City Airways, as well as carriers from Asia-Pacific and Africa. The number of orders increased by about 200 after the success of the plane’s maiden flight, COMAC said.

Meanwhile, the nation’s first home-developed regional jet, the ARJ21, also completed a test flight between Shanghai and Nantong yesterday morning.

The ARJ21 No. 107 took off from Dachang Airport in north Baoshan District at 8:01am and landed at 10:16am. Two ARJ21s began commercial operations last year with Chengdu Airlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*UAC and Comac christen widebody family as CR 929*

29 September, 2017
SOURCE: Flight Dashboard
BY: Greg Waldron
Singapore
Russia's United Aircraft has revealed that the new widebody aircraft it will make in conjunction with China's Comac will be called the CR 929 and feature three variants.

The CR 929-600 will be the baseline version of the aircraft, says UAC. There will also be a "junior version" designed the CR 929-500, and a "senior version" designated CR 929-700.

The -600 will have passenger capacity of 280 seats in a three class configuration with a range of 12,000km.

A shorter -500 will carry 250 passengers in three-classes, but with a range of 14,000km.

The longest variant of the CR 929, the 929-700, will have passenger capacity of 320 in a three class layout, and a range of 10,000km.

UAC says that the 'CR' denotes China and Russia's joint involvement in the programme. President of the Russian planemaker, Yuri Slusar, addsthat the number '9' in the designation denotes the symbol of eternity in Chinese culture





_Photos: Greg Waldron_​
"The CR 929 name for the family makes it possible to propose it together with the Chinese narrow-body jet С919, whereas the numbering of each family member continues the numbering of airliners available in UAC’s commercial aircraft portfolio – from MS-21-200/300/400 to CR 929 – 500/600/700,” he says.

Officials from the two companies made the announcement at Comac's headquarters in Shanghai.

Chinese and Russian officials have discussed the programme for some years, and in May set up a joint venture company called China-Russia Commercial Aircraft Corporation (CRAIC) to develop the new aircraft.

CRAIC is based in Shanghai and will oversee all aspects of the programme, including technology development, manufacturing, marketing, sales, customer services, and programme management. In Moscow, UAC will host a joint design centre.




The aircraft's composite wings and empennage will be produced in Russia, while Comac will produce the fuselage and perform final assembly in Shanghai. Russia will also produce the tail section.

During a briefing at the Paris air show, UAC showed a chart indicating that approval of concept for the widebody should take place in 2017, followed by early configuration and preliminary design in 2018.

Design documentation is slated for 2021, followed by first flight in 2023, before the aircraft enters service two years later.

Initially, the aircraft will be powered by an engine from one of the major Western engine makers, such as Rolls-Royce or General Electric.

An indigenous power plant will also be developed. Russia's United Engine Corporation and China's commercial aircraft engine firm AECC recently signed a preliminary agreement on developing an engine to power the CR 929 family.

Under the proposed schedule the engine would commence testing in 2022 and secure certification in 2027.


https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/uac-and-comac-christen-widebody-family-as-cr-929-441648/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Irajgholi said:


> few years ago a chinese engineer offered a solution to save passengers' lives by implementing a system that would allow the aircraft fuselage to deploy specialized parachutes that would increase the chances of passengers getting out of it alive. but since most of the incidents are occurring when aircraft takes off/lands they said its too expensive and scrapped his plan.


The story seems to be more suitable for India, and we all know how terrible the plane failure rate in India is. If you don't believe it, search for SU-30, MIG, C-130 in India


----------



## JSCh

*Second China-made C919 passenger jet almost ready *
2017-10-06 20:09 GMT+8

China’s domestically developed C919 passenger jet, a competitor for Boeing and Airbus equivalents in the international market, took its first test flight in May. And now workers are putting the finishing touches to a second C919 in the Pudong, Shanghai factory of the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC). /China News Service Photo
























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916406857643651073

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Domestically-produced jetliner with BeiDou navigation system completes test flight *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-10-14 17:13:41_|_Editor: ZD_







An ARJ21-700 plane lands after a test flight at an airport in Dongying, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 14, 2017. The Chinese-developed regional jetliner, which has the BeiDou navigation system installed, has successfully completed a test flight, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said Saturday. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

SHANGHAI, Oct. 14 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese-developed regional jetliner, which has the BeiDou navigation system installed, has successfully completed a test flight, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said Saturday. The test flight was carried out from an airport in east China's Shandong Province on Saturday morning.

It was the first time a domestically-produced regional jet has been equipped with the BeiDou navigation system. The flight tested the performance of the onboard navigation information receiver, the ground-based signal enhancement system, and the short-message function of the BeiDou system.

The results showed the performance of the navigation systems developed by China is on par with similar systems produced abroad, and even reaches internationally advanced level in transient and quick positioning index, COMAC sources said.

The BeiDou navigation system has seen increasing numbers of applications linked to everyday life, from shared bicycles to bank cards and unmanned patrol vehicles. 



A staff member shows the flight path drew by the BeiDou navigation system on an ARJ21-700 plane during a test flight in Dongying, east China's Shandong Province, Oct. 14, 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Thursday, October 19, 2017, 15:17
*China-made jetliner succeeds in high-plateau test flight*
By Xinhua



This July 10, 2017 file photo shows homegrown regional jetliner ARJ21-700 ready to take off at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Chengdu in Chengdu, China's Sichuan province. (DING TING / XINHUA) 

XINING - China's homegrown regional jetliner, the ARJ21-700, has successfully completed its trial flight on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, demonstrating its ability to fly safely at high elevations.

*The successful trial flight shows that the ARJ21-700 is able to fly along air routes in the region at around 3,000 meters above sea level*

*Wu Zhaowei, *Test Verification Division, ARJ21 program​
The regional jetliner traveled along several air routes in Qinghai Province over the course of five days last week, according to Qinghai Airport Co. Ltd.

The test included an engine-start ground test at the high altitude airport, flight performance verification testing and take-off and landing tests.

"The successful trial flight shows that the ARJ21-700 is able to fly along air routes in the region at around 3,000 meters above sea level," said Wu Zhaowei from the test verification division of the ARJ21 program department of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC).

ARJ21-700, produced by COMAC, is a jet with 78 to 90 seats and a flight range of 2,225 to 3,700 km. It mainly serves China's central and western cities.

*ALSO READ: **COMAC sets up major investments for future*

The number of passenger planes that can be used in Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is limited due to thin air and complicated terrain and climate.

"If the ARJ21-700 enters the market, rural residents there will be able to travel more quickly at a cheaper price," said Meng Jun, a staff member with the Qinghai Airport Co.

In July this year, COMAC obtained a production license from the General Administration of Civil Aviation, which means it can mass produce the ARJ21-700.

Its first aircraft was delivered to Chengdu Airlines in late 2015. It has so far transported more than 20,000 passengers and received 433 orders from 20 clients.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/920938124707954688

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> Thursday, October 19, 2017, 15:17
> *China-made jetliner succeeds in high-plateau test flight*
> By Xinhua
> 
> 
> 
> This July 10, 2017 file photo shows homegrown regional jetliner ARJ21-700 ready to take off at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport in Chengdu in Chengdu, China's Sichuan province. (DING TING / XINHUA)
> 
> XINING - China's homegrown regional jetliner, the ARJ21-700, has successfully completed its trial flight on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau, demonstrating its ability to fly safely at high elevations.
> 
> *The successful trial flight shows that the ARJ21-700 is able to fly along air routes in the region at around 3,000 meters above sea level*
> 
> *Wu Zhaowei, *Test Verification Division, ARJ21 program​
> The regional jetliner traveled along several air routes in Qinghai Province over the course of five days last week, according to Qinghai Airport Co. Ltd.
> 
> The test included an engine-start ground test at the high altitude airport, flight performance verification testing and take-off and landing tests.
> 
> "The successful trial flight shows that the ARJ21-700 is able to fly along air routes in the region at around 3,000 meters above sea level," said Wu Zhaowei from the test verification division of the ARJ21 program department of the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC).
> 
> ARJ21-700, produced by COMAC, is a jet with 78 to 90 seats and a flight range of 2,225 to 3,700 km. It mainly serves China's central and western cities.
> 
> *ALSO READ: **COMAC sets up major investments for future*
> 
> The number of passenger planes that can be used in Qinghai-Tibet Plateau is limited due to thin air and complicated terrain and climate.
> 
> "If the ARJ21-700 enters the market, rural residents there will be able to travel more quickly at a cheaper price," said Meng Jun, a staff member with the Qinghai Airport Co.
> 
> In July this year, COMAC obtained a production license from the General Administration of Civil Aviation, which means it can mass produce the ARJ21-700.
> 
> Its first aircraft was delivered to Chengdu Airlines in late 2015. It has so far transported more than 20,000 passengers and received 433 orders from 20 clients.



This airliner will meet the domestic needs of many neighbouring countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China's regional jetliner in mass production*

2017-10-20 09:39 Xinhua _Editor: Gu Liping_





Photo taken on Oct. 14, 2017 shows staff workers maintaining the ARJ21-700 jetliner at Shengli Airport in Dongying of east China's Shandong Province. (Xinhua/Ding Ting)

China's first domestic regional jetliner ARJ21-700 was delivered Thursday after its mass production was certified in July.

The ARJ21-700 jetliner has 90 economy seats and was bought by China Aerospace Leasing Company, and delivered to Chengdu Airlines.

The Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) obtained a production license to build the airliner from the General Administration of Civil Aviation.

COMAC has received orders for 433 of the jetliners from 20 clients so far. The company plans to deliver five ARJ21-700 jetliners by the end of the year.

China has in recent years sped up efforts to build its commercial aircraft. Besides the ARJ21-700, COMAC has also made the larger C919 jet, a narrow-body jumbo designed to rival the updated Airbus A320 and the new Boeing B737.

It has also set up a joint venture with a Russian state company to build wide-body passenger jets.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/10-20/277745.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*中美《适航实施程序》签署并生效*​中国民航局：www.caac.gov.cn 时间：2017-10-23

　　中国民用航空局与美国联邦航空局《适航实施程序》，在美、中双方分别于2017年9月28日和2017年10月17日签署后，于2017年10月17日正式生效。

　　该协议根据《中华人民共和国政府与美利坚合众国政府促进航空安全协定》制定，实现了两国民用航空产品的全面对等互认，内容涵盖适航审定在设计批准、生产监督活动、出口适航批准、设计批准证后活动及技术支持等方面的合作。该协议的签署为两国民航当局更深入和广泛的合作奠定了基础，也为两国民用航空产品的交流和工业部门的合作创造了良好的双边环境。


_Google translate:_

*China and the United States airworthiness implementation procedure signed and effective*
Civil Aviation Administration of China.
Web site: www.caac.gov.cn
Time: 2017-10-23

China Civil Aviation Administration and the US Federal Aviation Administration Bilateral Airworthiness Implementation Procedures, in the United States, China, signed respectively, on September 28, 2017 and October 17, 2017. On October 17, 2017 formally entered into force.

The agreement is based on the "Government of the People's Republic of China and the United States of America Government to promote aviation safety agreement" to develop and achieve a comprehensive national civil aviation products, mutual recognition, covering airworthiness certification in the design approval, production supervision activities, export airworthiness approval , Design approval after the activities and technical support and other aspects of cooperation. The signing of the agreement laid the foundation for more in-depth and extensive cooperation between the civil aviation authorities of the two countries and created a favorable bilateral environment for the exchange of civil aviation products between the two countries and the cooperation of the industrial sector.



http://www.caac.gov.cn/XWZX/MHYW/201710/t20171023_47258.html

Link to the agreement in english -> http://www.caac.gov.cn/XXGK/XXGK/SBGX/BMDYZDQ/MG/SHXD/201710/P020171023581677904467.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Deal will boost exports of domestic planes: experts *
By Wang Cong Source:Global Times Published: 2017/10/24 21:48:40 




China's first domestically developed large passenger jet C919 takes off during its second test flight in Shanghai in September. Photo: IC

China and the US have signed a bilateral airworthiness agreement after years of negotiations, with the deal taking effect on October 17, according to the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).

The agreement points to China's advances in the civil aviation industry and improvements in industry standards and could pave the way for domestic commercial aircraft to enter mainstream global markets, Chinese experts noted on Tuesday.

The CAAC said in a statement on Monday that the airworthiness agreement between the US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and the CAAC was reached in late September.

Under the agreement, Chinese and US regulators achieved "full, reciprocal recognition" of each other's civil aviation products, including airworthiness certification, according to the statement by CAAC.

Specifically, the agreement covers the airworthiness examination and approval of design standards, production oversight, export airworthiness, technical support and other areas of cooperation, the statement said.

Airworthiness is the measure of an aircraft's suitability for safe flight and the basic requirement for any aircraft to be allowed for flight. China and the US signed an airworthiness agreement in 1991, but terms under that agreement were not fully reciprocal because the US did not fully recognize Chinese authorities' airworthiness measures, the People's Daily reported on April 28. 

But the new agreement, coming after three years of negotiations between the CAAC and the FAA, changed that. 

"The signing of the [new] agreement laid the foundation for deeper and broader cooperation between the two countries' civil aviation authorities and created a positive bilateral environment for the exchange of the two countries' civil aviation products and the cooperation of the countries' industrial sectors," the CAAC statement read.

The new agreement could pave the way for the rise of China's civil aviation industry in the global market, which has been dominated by US and European companies, Chinese experts said on Tuesday. 

The agreement could help the export of China's domestically developed planes such as the C919 and the ARJ-21, both produced by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, according to the experts.

"All new aircraft have to obtain airworthiness certificates before entering the market, and currently there are two widely recognized certificates: one from the FAA and the other from the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA)," Lin Zhijie, an independent market watcher, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

Lin added that although the CAAC has been issuing airworthiness certificates, the procedure was not fully established or widely recognized. Signing of the agreement with the FAA means a big step that could hopefully speed up the export of the large passenger jet C919 to mainstream markets abroad.

According to Lin, the ARJ-21 regional jet, which was delivered to domestic airlines in 2015, has not been able to be exported to major markets because it did not receive airworthiness certificates from either the FAA or the EASA. 

China is also in talks with the EASA on a bilateral airworthiness agreement, which could be signed by the end of this year, Wang Jingling, deputy director general of airworthiness plans at the CAAC, said in April, according to the People's Daily report.

The signing of the China-US agreement also highlighted the fast development in China's civil aviation industry and technological advances in aircraft manufacturing, according to Li Yimin, a long-time industry insider.

"I think this is a very significant move for China's civil aviation industry, because it reflects the fast rise of our industry in the global market, not only in market size but also technological capability," Li told the Global Times on Tuesday.

China is the world's second-largest civil aviation market and one of the fastest-growing markets in the world, the US inter-agency trade information website export.gov said in a post on its website, pointing to China's aviation imports, expanding network of civilian airports and air fleet.

The US aviation sector exported $13.2 billion worth of goods to China in 2016, accounting for 58 percent of China's total imports in the sector, according to the post on export.gov in July.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shjliu

JSCh said:


> * Deal will boost exports of domestic planes: experts *
> By Wang Cong Source:Global Times Published: 2017/10/24 21:48:40
> 
> 
> 
> China's first domestically developed large passenger jet C919 takes off during its second test flight in Shanghai in September. Photo: IC
> 
> China and the US have signed a bilateral airworthiness agreement after years of negotiations, with the deal taking effect on October 17, according to the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).
> 
> The agreement points to China's advances in the civil aviation industry and improvements in industry standards and could pave the way for domestic commercial aircraft to enter mainstream global markets, Chinese experts noted on Tuesday.
> 
> The CAAC said in a statement on Monday that the airworthiness agreement between the US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) and the CAAC was reached in late September.
> 
> Under the agreement, Chinese and US regulators achieved "full, reciprocal recognition" of each other's civil aviation products, including airworthiness certification, according to the statement by CAAC.
> 
> Specifically, the agreement covers the airworthiness examination and approval of design standards, production oversight, export airworthiness, technical support and other areas of cooperation, the statement said.
> 
> Airworthiness is the measure of an aircraft's suitability for safe flight and the basic requirement for any aircraft to be allowed for flight. China and the US signed an airworthiness agreement in 1991, but terms under that agreement were not fully reciprocal because the US did not fully recognize Chinese authorities' airworthiness measures, the People's Daily reported on April 28.
> 
> But the new agreement, coming after three years of negotiations between the CAAC and the FAA, changed that.
> 
> "The signing of the [new] agreement laid the foundation for deeper and broader cooperation between the two countries' civil aviation authorities and created a positive bilateral environment for the exchange of the two countries' civil aviation products and the cooperation of the countries' industrial sectors," the CAAC statement read.
> 
> The new agreement could pave the way for the rise of China's civil aviation industry in the global market, which has been dominated by US and European companies, Chinese experts said on Tuesday.
> 
> The agreement could help the export of China's domestically developed planes such as the C919 and the ARJ-21, both produced by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, according to the experts.
> 
> "All new aircraft have to obtain airworthiness certificates before entering the market, and currently there are two widely recognized certificates: one from the FAA and the other from the European Aviation Safety Agency (EASA)," Lin Zhijie, an independent market watcher, told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> Lin added that although the CAAC has been issuing airworthiness certificates, the procedure was not fully established or widely recognized. Signing of the agreement with the FAA means a big step that could hopefully speed up the export of the large passenger jet C919 to mainstream markets abroad.
> 
> According to Lin, the ARJ-21 regional jet, which was delivered to domestic airlines in 2015, has not been able to be exported to major markets because it did not receive airworthiness certificates from either the FAA or the EASA.
> 
> China is also in talks with the EASA on a bilateral airworthiness agreement, which could be signed by the end of this year, Wang Jingling, deputy director general of airworthiness plans at the CAAC, said in April, according to the People's Daily report.
> 
> The signing of the China-US agreement also highlighted the fast development in China's civil aviation industry and technological advances in aircraft manufacturing, according to Li Yimin, a long-time industry insider.
> 
> "I think this is a very significant move for China's civil aviation industry, because it reflects the fast rise of our industry in the global market, not only in market size but also technological capability," Li told the Global Times on Tuesday.
> 
> China is the world's second-largest civil aviation market and one of the fastest-growing markets in the world, the US inter-agency trade information website export.gov said in a post on its website, pointing to China's aviation imports, expanding network of civilian airports and air fleet.
> 
> The US aviation sector exported $13.2 billion worth of goods to China in 2016, accounting for 58 percent of China's total imports in the sector, according to the post on export.gov in July.


huge new!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Tonnage-level cargo drone tested in China *
By Guo Meiping
2017-10-27 16:09 GMT+8



As drone delivery gains momentum globally, a new cargo drone named AT200 was tested in Pucheng County, northwestern China’s Shaanxi Province on Thursday.

The drone is 11.84-meters long and 4.04-meters high, and it has a wingspan of 12.8 meters. Notably, the drone has a maximum take-off weight of 3.4 tons and a holding capacity of 10 cubic meters.

AT200, developed by The Institute of Engineering Thermophysics (IET) of the Chinese Academy of Science (CAS) and other institutes, is considered the world’s first civilian cargo drone that has a payload of 1.5 tons, ecns.cn reported.



AT200 was tested in Pucheng County, northwestern China’s Shaanxi Province on October 26. /Photo via Ecns.cn

The drone is equipped with advanced flight controls and command systems, which enable it to fly without a pilot. Manipulators can control the drone with monitors in some simple tasks, lowering the operational difficulty and freight cost.

AT200 has a cruising speed of 313 km/h with a battery life of eight hours, and has takeoff and landing capacities of only 200 meters when fully loaded, on land or grass.

Developers are accounting for the drone to solve the shipment difficulties in mountainous areas and destinations at high altitude, according to the institute.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Tonnage-level cargo drone tested in China *


CGTN
*Published on Oct 27, 2017*

As drone delivery gains momentum globally, a new cargo drone named AT200 was tested in Pucheng County, northwestern China’s Shaanxi Province on Thursday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China-Russia Aerospace Joint Institute established in Shanghai*
The institute will admit its inaugural class of 60 undergraduate students next year, half of them from Russia and half from China.

01:26 UTC+8, 2017-10-27 Yang Meiping



Xinhua 
Chinese and Russian students applaud during the unveiling ceremony of a China-Russia Aerospace Joint Institute set up by Shanghai Jiao Tong University and Moscow Aviation Institute.

Shanghai Jiao Tong University and Moscow Aviation Institute unveiled a China-Russia Aerospace Joint Institute on Thursday to promote cooperation in education and research in aviation and aerospace.

The institute will admit its inaugural class of 60 undergraduate students next year, 30 from Russia and 30 from China, and they will spend the first two years in Shanghai and the final two years in Moscow, with all courses taught in English.

Cheng Jiaojie, Party chief of the School of Aeronautics and Astronautics at Jiao Tong, said the Russian partner excelled in education of practical skills.

With the backdrop of the Belt and Road Initiative and the Sino-Russian cooperation in developing a wide-body jet, the two institutions have already launched a joint master’s program in aerospace in September with 29 Russian students and 23 Chinese students.

Lin Zhongqin, president of Jiao Tong, said aviation and aerospace is important for a country as a crucial sign to reflect its economic and social development level and the joint institute will make new contribution to development of the industry in both China and Russia.

“Both Shanghai Jiao Tong University and Moscow Aviation Institute have solid foundation in education and research in aviation and aerospace and have cultivated a lot of excellent talent for our own countries,” he said.

“Our cooperation will bridge a platform for young people from China and Russia to study together, communicate together, grow up together and make a contribution to the industry together.”



Dong Jun / SHINE 
Chinese and Russian students sing at the unveiling ceremony.

Source: SHINE Editor: Xu Qing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Advanced version of China's 1st electric plane makes maiden flight *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-02 07:18:32_|_Editor: Yang Yi_





Photo taken on Nov. 1, 2017 shows the RX1E-A, a two-seater aircraft designed by Shenyang Aerospace University, at Caihu airport in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Nov. 1, 2017. An advanced version of China's first electric plane made its maiden flight on Wednesday, extending the single flight time to two hours from around 45 minutes. (Xinhua/Pan Yulong)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s second C919 jumbo jet completes engine test*
(People's Daily Online) 15:13, November 03, 2017




The second C919 jumbo jet, China’s domestically designed large passenger aircraft, completed a crucial engine test on Thursday, pushing China’s plan to muscle into the global jet market forward.

The jfdaily.com reported that Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based manufacturer of the C919, conducted ignition tests on the plane’s two engines to evaluate the plane’s mobility and safety.




The company plans to produce six planes for test flights. The first one successfully completed its maiden flight in May, while the second is expected to make its first test flight at the end of this year, Xinhua reported.

Launched in 2008, the C919 program aims to manufacture China’s own passenger aircraft. The successful test flight of the C919 in May made China the fourth jumbo jet producer after U.S., Western Europe, and Russia.




According to COMAC, the C919 jet’s standard range of 4,075 kilometers is comparable to the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing’s new generation 737 planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s first comprehensive climatic lab expected to be put into use in 2018*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 15:31, November 06, 2017




China’s first comprehensive climatic laboratory is expected to be put into use in 2018, according to a forum on aircraft-technology development held in Shanghai on Nov. 4

By then, aircraft climatic testing will no longer be limited to airports with particular environments, and most of the tests can be performed at the lab.

The C919, China’s first domestically developed large passenger jet, will be tested in the climatic laboratory.

China’s Aviation Industry Aircraft Strength Research Institute (AIASRI) prepared for the lab three years ago. Located in Xi’an, northwestern China’s Shaanxi province, it has a gross area of 13,000 square meters.

The lab is able to simulate various extreme weather conditions through refrigeration, heating, air conditioning, and controlling technologies, offering testing environments for any season, location, or time.

“The aircraft will be tested in a number of weather conditions,” said Yang Hai, a senior research fellow with AIASRI. For instance, the aircraft will be placed in the lab for 48 hours where the temperature will be lowered to minus 50 degrees Celsius to see whether it can still function, he added.

Many aircraft are currently waiting to undergo testing in the lab, including the C919, he said. In addition, fatigue testing of the C919 will be finished two years after its maiden flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese-made aircraft delivered to Pacific Island nation *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-10 12:42:37_|_Editor: Mengjie_





HARBIN, Nov. 10 (Xinhua) -- A Chinese-made Y-12E aircraft was delivered to the Federated States of Micronesia, an island nation on the Western Pacific, on Friday.

The aircraft was manufactured by AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Group Co., Ltd.

"It will be used for cargo transport, rescue and medical services in Micronesia," said Liu Huinan, deputy chief engineer at the company.

The purchase order was obtained in 2013, he said.

Consisting of more than 600 islands, Micronesia has a stronger demand for air transportation.

The short-haul Y-12 series aircraft are used mainly for passenger and cargo transport, geological exploration, ocean monitoring and agriculture. The aircraft has obtained certification in more than ten countries including Russia, the United States and France.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Nov 14, 2017 06:49 PM 
* China Lands EU Aviation-Safety Deal*
By Huang Rong and Mo Yelin



China has been in negotiations with the EU and the U.S. for years to get its aviation standards recognized by international regulators. The deals should make it easier for China’s domestically produced aircraft, such as Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China’s C919 (pictured), to be used outside the country. Photo: IC

China and the European Union have agreed to recognize each other’s aircraft product-safety standards, one month after Beijing *inked a similar deal *with the U.S.

The agreement, which will take effect by the end of 2018, was announced Monday by China’s civil aviation authority.

China has been in negotiations with the EU and the U.S. for years to get its aviation standards recognized by international regulators. The deals should make it easier for China’s domestically produced aircraft to be used outside the country.

“It’s a great coup and success for Beijing,” said Saj Ahmad of StrategicAero Research, a Europe-based consultancy. “The agreement between the EU and China will strengthen the Chinese aviation and aerospace sectors in terms of developing new airplanes.”

But it is unclear whether Chinese aircraft can be directly exported to Europe after approval from the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).

As with the China-U.S. deal, signatory countries can still request reviews on an individual basis. Beijing and the EU have “agreed to a general principle of reciprocity, but further negotiations will still be needed for a specific range of products,” said Xu Chaoqun, an official from the CAAC.

China has been working for years to break the aviation duopoly held by Boeing Co. and Airbus Group SE. This year it has scored several successes. In May, its homegrown passenger jet, the C919 — designed and constructed by state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) — *made its maiden flight*.

The C919 is currently undergoing an airworthiness certification review by the European Aviation Safety Agency. Experts said the new agreement could accelerate that process and give COMAC a boost to enter the European market.

“By conforming to European or Western aviation standards, it allows COMAC to better position its products to airlines in the EU, which would only otherwise look at Airbus A320s or Boeing 737s,” Ahmad said.

*In September, COMAC said* that the C919 had landed 130 new orders, bringing the total number to 730.

However, most of COMAC’s current clients are domestic airlines, with only 10% coming from overseas buyers, according to the company’s chief accountant, Tian Min.

But with the new deals, “cooperation on airplane certification and production standards will alleviate concerns for airlines because they know that the C919 and any other future Chinese-built airplane will be manufactured to the highest standards,” Ahmed said.


China Lands EU Aviation-Safety Deal - Caixin Global

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Photos: China-Made AC312E Helicopter Completes Successful Maiden Flight *
> China Aviation Daily | Jul. 28, 2016
> 
> On July 28, AC312E, a new light civilian helicopter developed by Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) completed its maiden flight successfully in Harbin, Heilongjiang Province, marking a significant milestone in the development history of China's civilian helicopters.
> 
> Developed on the basis of AC311A helicopter, AC312E is a 4.2-tonne single engine light utility helicopter, seating 9 persons or 600 kilograms of cargo. It was designed for a variety of uses, including business flight, transportation, aerial photography, search and rescue, surveillance, fire-fighting and others.
> 
> Launched in 2015, the AC312E is slated for certification by the Civil Aviation Administration of China in 2017. Currently, the manufacturer has won more than 80 orders for the aircraft.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​http://www.chinaaviationdaily.com/news/54/54543.html


* China's AC312E helicopter completes plateau tests *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-21 19:08:28_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





KUNMING, Nov. 21 (Xinhua) -- China's civil AC312E helicopter, which made its maiden flight in July 2016, on Tuesday completed all plateau test flights, according to its developer, the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

AC312E, a light twin-engine civilian helicopter, completed plateau testing at Ninglang Luguhu Airport, a commercial airport at an altitude of 3,293 meters in southwest China's Yunnan Province.

Installed with Arriel 2H heli-engines, the AC312E has now completed all requirements for high-altitude helicopters, according to AVIC Hafei.

"AC312E has shown reliability and good performance on all types of plateau environments. It can now meet demand for emergency rescue and earthquake relief helicopters in plateau regions," said Li Shengwei, deputy chief designer of the AC312E.

The maximum take-off weight of the AC312E is 4.25 tonnes, with a maximum payload of 1.7 tonnes. It can carry nine passengers.

New avionics and flight control systems contribute to a more friendly human-machine interaction for pilots.

The aircraft has reached 6,300 meters above sea level. It has a range of 500 kilometers with a 500 kilogram payload cruising at an altitude of 5,000. The AC312E series may be eventually include four specialist models for emergency medical services, search and rescue, business transport and law enforcement.

In September 2016, AC312E received its first order from the Ministry of Land and Resources China geological Survey. This September, Tibet Development and Investment Group signed an intention agreement to buy four AC312E for the Tibet emergency rescue network.

AVIC is among the world's leading helicopter manufacturers with more than 50 models in 12 series and annual production of more than 300 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/933440532688154624

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China’s first domestically-built large jetliner the C919 completes its latest test flight *


CGTN
*Published on Nov 23, 2017*
China’s first domestically-built large jetliner the C919 completed its latest test flight successfully at the Aviation Industry Test Center in Yanliang, northwest China’s Shaanxi Province on November 23. The flight lasted 137 minutes. The C919 model is now being officially tested for certification. If the plane enters the market, it will provide a significant boost to China’s aerospace industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Russia's **Central Aerohydrodynamic Institute - TsAGI has tested the model of a wide-body long-range aircraft.*
23 November 2017








​Google translate:

In November, the scientists of the Central Aerohydrodynamic Institute named after Professor N.E. Zhukovsky (part of the R & D Center named after N.Ye. Zhukovsky) conducted another stage of testing the model of a wide-body long-haul aircraft. Research is carried out under the state contract with the Ministry of Industry and Trade of Russia.

The Institute produced a large thematic model at a scale of 1:26, the wing span of which is about 2.15 m. The experiments were carried out in the TsAGI transonic tube at Mach numbers in the range 0.8-0.9 (corresponding to 850-950 km / hr in real flight) and angles of attack from 0 to 10</s>.

In the course of the experiments, the aerodynamic characteristics of the aircraft wing were studied, which is characterized by a large narrowing. As a result, the risk of disruption of air flow at large angles of attack from the end sections in the aileron zone increases, which is unacceptable from the point of view of flight safety. Therefore, when designing the wing of the model, scientists paid special attention to this problem. The tests confirmed that the wing meets the requirements for speed (M = 0.85, ie 900 km / h), bearing properties, stability and handling characteristics, and also provides a high aerodynamic quality. Later, scientists of the Institute plan to continue experiments in the interests of creating a scientific and technical reserve on the new aircraft.

The wide-bodied long-range aircraft is a promising project of the Russian aviation industry. Distinctive features of the new liner are designed to be a two-engine layout (with engines of a new generation), a composite wing design (with adaptive and low noise mechanization), fuselage and tail, as well as high aerodynamic characteristics. A large narrowing of the wing will reduce the weight of the aircraft.​


ФГУП «ЦАГИ» провел испытания модели широкофюзеляжного дальнемагистрального самолета - Новости - Пресс-центр - ЦАГИ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/936664994216677376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/937577233333436416

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From AVIC weibo, AG600 has passed the expert panel technical review on dec 1st to 3rd. Will proceed to high speed taxi and first flight(from land).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Dec 04, 2017 

*China’s Own Amphibious Aircraft Finally Ready to Fly*
By Li Liuxi and Mo Yelin





The AG600 is the latest aircraft China has developed domestically as the country seeks to grow its own aviation sector and reduce dependence on — and even challenge — foreign aircraft giants. Photo: Visual China

China’s domestically developed AG600 —* billed as the world’s largest amphibious aircraft* — *is slated to take its maiden flight before the end of this year after months of delays, company executives said.*

The aircraft could take its first flight over land this year and then another over water in 2018 *now that technical challenges have been overcome*, said Huang Lingcai, assistant to the CEO of the state-owned China Aviation Industry General Aircraft Co., the AG600’s manufacturer.

The aircraft — unveiled in July 2016 in the southern city of Zhuhai, Guangdong province — had been scheduled to make its first test flight in May, according to an earlier report by the official Xinhua News Agency.

The AG600, which is around the size of a Boeing 737, *has a maximum flight range of 4,500 kilometers (2,796 miles).* It can be used to fight forest fires, perform marine rescues and participate in military operations.

In recent years, China has been upgrading its military hardware due to ongoing territorial disputes with several countries over the South China Sea.

“AG600 could meet the demands for medium- to long-range patrols on a daily basis to safeguard the country’s maritime rights,” said Huang, who is also the aircraft’s chief designer.

*The AG600 is the latest aircraft China has developed domestically as the country seeks to grow its own aviation sector and reduce dependence on — and even challenge — foreign aircraft giants such as Airbus SAS of France and Boeing Co. of the United States.*

China’s first homegrown passenger jet, the C919 — a product of the state-owned Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China — took its maiden flight earlier this year.

*The AG600 has received 17 expressions of interest for orders — all from domestic customers. The C919 has received 730 orders as of September.*

In November, *China reached an agreement* with the European Union to recognize each other’s aircraft product-safety systems. The move came one month after the country reached a similar deal with the the U.S.

https://www.caixinglobal.com/2017-1...-aircraft-finally-ready-to-fly-101180126.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Total orders for China's C919 jumbo jet hit 785 *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-05 22:39:54_|_Editor: yan_





SHANGHAI, Dec. 5 (Xinhua) -- Orders for China's large C919 passenger jet reached 785, after ICBC Leasing signed a new deal to buy 55 of the jets, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based C919 manufacturer, said Tuesday.

This makes ICBC Leasing the largest purchaser of C919 planes, with a total order of 100 aircraft.

ICBC Leasing has become COMAC's biggest client for domestic aircraft, as it also signed a deal for 30 of the nation's first domestically produced ARJ21-700 regional jets in March 2015.

With a standard range of 4,075 kilometers, the C919 jet is comparable to the updated Airbus 320 and Boeing's new generation 737 planes. It completed its maiden flight in May in Shanghai, and made its first intercity flight, from Shanghai to Xi'an, in mid-November.

ICBC Leasing, a wholly owned subsidiary of Industrial and Commercial Bank of China, operates and manages over 500 planes for about 70 airline companies globally.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> SHANGHAI, Dec. 5 (Xinhua) -- Orders for China's large C919 passenger jet reached 785, after ICBC Leasing signed a new deal to buy 55 of the jets, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the Shanghai-based C919 manufacturer, said Tuesday.
> 
> This makes ICBC Leasing the largest purchaser of C919 planes, with a total order of 100 aircraft.



Great. If there were no C919, these orders were made to some foreign companies. China has economies of scale, hence, it is poised to spend huge on almost all sectors of industry. To have domestic equivalents ensures money is recycled at home, new talents are recruited and pooled, and new advanced are made.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China civil aviation authority did a test of civilian airplane wind shield colliding with DJI UAV at simulation of 500 meter take off height.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

JSCh said:


> China civil aviation authority did a test of civilian airplane wind shield colliding with DJI UAV at simulation of 500 meter take off height.



This is a totally amazing find dude!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

JSCh said:


> China civil aviation authority did a test of civilian airplane wind shield colliding with DJI UAV at simulation of 500 meter take off height.


Don't ruin DJI like indian military did!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

AG600 high speed taxing around 7am this morning.
video link -> AG600国产大型水陆两栖飞机成功实施高速滑行试验_腾讯视频

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* China-made jetliner flies first regional route *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-13 18:35:10_|_Editor: Zhou Xin_





CHENGDU, Dec. 13 (Xinhua) -- The ARJ21, China's first homemade regional jetliner, began serving its first regional air route on Wednesday. 

The airplane flew from Chengdu, capital of southwestern province of Sichuan, to Shangrao City in east China's Jiangxi Province.

The ARJ21 will fly the regional line every Wednesday, Thursday and Saturday, according to its operator Chengdu Airlines.

Produced by the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the ARJ21 is a jet with 78-90 seats and a flight range of 2,225 to 3,700 km.

It could improve direct air service between small or medium cities. according to Chengdu Airlines.

China has in recent years sped up efforts to build its commercial aircraft industry. Besides the ARJ21-700, COMAC has also unveiled the larger C919 jet, a narrow-body jumbo jet designed to rival the updated Airbus A320 and the new Boeing B737.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

ARJ-21 AC109 painted.




















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943537952298213376 *COMAC America Corp.*‏ @*COMACAmerica*
#*ARJ21* AC108 wrapped up its flight tests in Northeast China, where it carried its first passengers and proved operational capability in the region. The aircraft has returned to Shanghai from Harbin to be prepared for delivery!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* China's first large amphibious aircraft AG600 takes to the skies for maiden flight *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-24 10:12:12_|_Editor: liuxin_





GUANGZHOU, Dec. 24 (Xinhua) -- China's first home-grown large amphibious aircraft AG600 on Sunday took to the skies for maiden flight.

At 9:39 a.m., the amphibious aircraft AG600, code named "Kunlong," soared into the sky from the Jinwan Civil Aviation Airport in the city of Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province.

The plane has a 39.6-meter-long fuselage and 38.8-meter wingspan, said its developer, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

It is believed to be the world's largest in-development amphibious aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/943537952298213376 *COMAC America Corp.*‏ @*COMACAmerica*
> #*ARJ21* AC108 wrapped up its flight tests in Northeast China, where it carried its first passengers and proved operational capability in the region. The aircraft has returned to Shanghai from Harbin to be prepared for delivery!


Delivered to customer today.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China's new domestic regional plane MA700 starts manufacturing *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-28 19:22:23_|_Editor: Liangyu_





BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- Manufacturing on China's new domestic regional MA700 plane started Thursday, according to its developer, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The manufacturing of MA700's structural wing flap and cargo door components started, respectively, in two subordinate enterprises of AVIC in northwest China's Xi'an and northeast China's Shenyang.

The MA700 project is part of China's strategy in developing both the country's trunk airliners and regional planes.

The MA700 is China's new domestic high-speed turbo-engine regional plane model. It is designed to accommodate 78 to 85 passengers, with a maximum take-off weight of 27.6 tonnes.

It can perform well under tropical or plateau conditions, so can meet the demands of many regional aviation markets.

To date, the MA700 has received 185 plans to order from 11 clients worldwide.

The MA700 is expected to conduct its maiden flight in November 2019, and be delivered to the market after receiving the certificate from aviation authorities by 2021.









​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/948263159462215680 *COMAC America Corp.*‏ @*COMACAmerica*
A new milestone for the #*CR929* program as it officially released the RFP for its propulsion system. The RFP includes general guidelines and requirements for potential suppliers of the aircraft's engines and other important components.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*C919 taking off to new heights*
Thursday, January 04, 2018, 11:05 By Zhu Wenqian
*
First domestically built large passenger plane shoulders China's commercial aviation ambitions*



Spectators take photos as they watch the C919, China's first domestically made large passenger jet, come in for a landing after its maiden flight at Shanghai Pudong International Airport on May 5, 2017. (GREG BAKER / POOL / AFP)

China is gearing up to become a force in the global aviation market with its own large passenger aircraft. The homegrown C919 narrow-body jet has underlined the country's ambitious commercial aviation program, and it is set to provide a major impetus to domestic airplane manufacturing.

In 2018, the C919 will enter the phase of obtaining airworthiness certification in China after achieving a number of milestones in the past year, including the successful flights of two test aircraft, among the six planned in total.

The plane is also an example of how China will further its supply-side structural reform, and make more efforts to improve economic quality, promote innovation, cut overcapacity and foster new growth drivers.

*The plane has been regarded as a significant symbolic project to empower the manufacturing ability and drive the real economy of China*

*Wu Yue*, deputy director of the C919 project​
Besides, China must build and improve the mechanisms for pushing ahead high-quality development, said a statement released after the annual Central Economic Work Conference in December 2017.

"The plane has been regarded as a significant symbolic project to empower the manufacturing ability and drive the real economy of China," said Wu Yue, deputy director of the C919 project and an assistant to the deputy general manager at the Shanghai-based State-owned Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, or COMAC, its manufacturer.

"We urgently need to establish a systematic project management system in line with international standards. Meanwhile, it has to be based on the current situation in the aviation industry and commercial aircraft manufacturing in China," he said.

China will give fresh impetus to the Made in China 2025 strategy by implementing five key projects and bringing to life a slew of national innovation demonstration zones, according to the Ministry of Industry and Information Technology, the country's top regulator for industrial development.

The pledge accords with Party General Secretary Xi Jinping's call at the Central Economic Work Conference to "move Chinese industries up to the medium-high end of the global value chain, and foster a number of world-class advanced manufacturing clusters".

Beijing has completed the top-level design of the grand plan, which is the first decade of a program of actions to marshal the country's high-end manufacturing horsepower, said Miao Wei, minister of industry and information technology.

To shore up the ambition, continued efforts will be devoted to the setting up of a national center for manufacturing innovation, intelligent manufacturing, creation of a strong industrial base, green manufacturing and high-end equipment innovation, Miao said on the sidelines of the 19th National Congress of the Communist Party of China last October.





(SOURCE: THE COMMERCIAL AIRCRAFT CORP OF CHINA)​
The manufacturing of commercial aircraft has been regarded as one of the most advanced industries globally, in terms of technologies and project management. Usually, it takes about eight to 10 years to research and develop a large passenger jet, with an investment of billions of dollars.

In 2017, China's first homegrown large passenger jet C919, a model that is similar to the Boeing 737 and the Airbus 320, made significant breakthroughs. Ultimately, it aims to break the duopoly of Boeing Co and Airbus SE.

In May, the first prototype of the test aircraft made its maiden flight at Shanghai Pudong International Airport. In November, it completed its first long-haul flight from Shanghai to Xi'an, Shaanxi province, and is ready for various tests at Yanliang, one of the most important test-flight bases in China.

In December, the second test C919 aircraft made its debut flight, indicating the aircraft model is starting a period of large-scale experiments and test flights.

COMAC said it would send six test aircraft on test flights, and complete more than 1,000 compliance tests. An additional two aircraft will carry out ground tests, including static and fatigue tests.

The C919 boasts a global sourcing model that is similar to that of Boeing and Airbus. The model is believed to increase production efficiency and save costs, but aircraft manufacturers retain control of key technologies.

With more than 100,000 components required for the plane, more than 240 Chinese companies have served as suppliers. More than 460,000 people have been involved in its research and development, and 37 higher education institutions joined the project, according to COMAC.

Once mass production and delivery begin, it is expected to drive the rapid growth of the upstream and downstream industry chains and other high-end manufacturing sectors, such as metal materials, mechanical manufacturing, electronic information and chemistry.

So far, 785 orders from 27 clients in China and abroad have been placed for the C919. To further expand its overseas sales, the plane will need to comply with stringent global safety regulations.

A new agreement with the United States has helped pave the way to meeting those standards. In October, the Civil Aviation Administration of China and the US Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), announced they would validate the regulatory standards of both countries.

This will help shorten the C919's review procedure in obtaining an airworthiness certificate by the FAA, although the aircraft still faces various other safety checks.

Meanwhile, China and Europe are also in the process of certifying the C919 under the China-European Union air-safety agreement.

"When we refer to a nation with strong aviation power, first it needs to have large traffic volumes, then strong manufacturing abilities, and finally the aviation regulatory standards of the country should be widely recognized," said Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc, China's leading civil aviation web portal.

He added that the C919's entry into the market is expected to take place in the 2020-2022 period.

"In the short term, the C919 aircraft won't have a significant impact on the market share of Boeing and Airbus. But in the long term, it has the potential to be exported to more countries."

*Timeline*

*Dec 17, 2017*

The second C919 test aircraft made its debut flight in Shanghai, indicating the aircraft model will start large-scale experiments and test flights.

*Nov 10, 2017*

The first C919 test aircraft completed its first long-haul flight from Shanghai to Xi'an, Shaanxi province, and started an intensive series of test flights at the testing base in Yanliang, Shaanxi province.

*May 5, 2017*

The first C919 test aircraft successfully made its maiden flight in Shanghai.

*April 23, 2017*

The C919 aircraft finished its high-speed taxi test, during which the front wheels were lifted.

*April 18, 2017*

The C919 aircraft got approval for its maiden test flight.

*Dec 25, 2016*

The C919 aircraft was delivered to the test flight center.

*November 2016*

COMAC announced at the Zhuhai Airshow that China Eastern will become the first airline to take delivery of the C919 aircraft.

*Nov 2, 2015*

The first C919 aircraft was off the assembly line at its manufacturing base in Pudong, Shanghai.

*Dec 4, 2012*

Part of the fuselage of the C919 aircraft, which is made of composite materials, finished its static and fatigue tests.

*Dec 9, 2011*

The C919 passenger jet passed the initial design review and stepped into the stage of detailed design.

*Nov 15, 2010*

The prototype in the same proportion of the C919 was first displayed at the Zhuhai Airshow. Meanwhile, the model netted its 100 initial orders from Air China, China Eastern Airlines, China Southern Airlines, Hainan Airlines, China Development Bank Leasing and GE Capital Aviation Services.

*Jan 6, 2009*

COMAC unveiled the name "C919" for its first homemade narrow-body passenger aircraft.

*May 11, 2008*

State-owned Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) was founded in Shanghai.​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/952992058175664128 *COMAC America Corp.*‏ @*COMACAmerica*

The 2nd #*C919* B-001C kicked off the new year with another test flight (the first for 2018) on Jan. 14th! Lifting off from Pudong Airport at 7:38 AM and landing at 10:33 AM for a total flight time of 2 hours 55 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *COMAC ARJ21 Receives First Foreign Certification*
> By *Lena Ge*, China Aviation Daily | Dec. 08, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> The Civil Aviation Authority of the Republic of Congo granted Aircraft Type Certificate to COMAC ARJ21 on December 7.
> 
> *China's first self-developed airliner, the COMAC ARJ21-700, has been granted a type certificate by Civil Aviation Authority of the Republic of Congo, marking the first foreign validation for the regional jet and a move that will allow the Chinese-made plane to start flying in the country.*
> 
> Timing for the delivery of the first ARJ21 into Congo has not been firmed, but both countries will work on pilot training as well as maintenance of the aircraft, as it prepares to take delivery of the type, COMAC said in a statement.
> 
> Congo's Ministry of Transport placed a firm order for three ARJ21-700s, including two baseline passenger aircraft and one business jet variant, at Airshow China in November 2014. It then became the first African country to purchase and operate the ARJ21 aircraft.
> 
> On December 30, 2014, the ARJ21-700 was awarded type certification by the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), but has yet to receive certification from either the U.S. Federal Aviation Administration or the European Aviation Safety Agency.
> 
> The ARJ21-700, dubbed the "Flying Phoenix," entered commercial service with Chengdu Airlines in June 28, 2016. COMAC meanwhile said that the two ARJ21s delivered to regional carrier have achieved "good market performance", and that it has also received positive feedback from passengers about the jet.
> 
> So far, COMAC has won 413 orders for the ARJ21s from 19 customers.
> 
> 
> COMAC ARJ21 Receives First Foreign Certification


*China’s regional jets receive first order from Africa*
By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 16:44, January 17, 2018_

_




The China-developed twin-engine regional jet ARJ21 has just received its first order from Africa, according to Chinese news site ThePaper.cn.

As the first customer of the aircraft in Africa, the Republic of Congo sent a delegation of seven officials to China at the invitation of Civil Aviation Administration of China, in a bid to promote bilateral cooperation of civil aviation between the two countries.

The group, led by Congo Republic’s Minister of Transport, Civil Aviation and the Merchant Marine Fidele Dimou, arrived at Chengdu, southwestern China’s Sichuan province, to experience the performance of ARJ21 on a test flight flown by Chengdu Airlines.

Dimou said to experience the flight is the best way to examine the reliability and comfort of the plane.




He noted to accelerate the aviation industry is a national will of the Congo Republic. And he believes in the quality of Chinese products, so the country did not hesitate at all before signing the deal.

“I hope Chengdu Airlines could carry out cooperation with their counterparts in Congo Republic, and help us to better operate the ARJ21 aircraft through its experiences and expertise,” Dimou said.

“We are the first African customer of ARJ21. But I’m sure that Chinese regional jets will receive more orders in the future,” Dimou remarked.











_Dimou's wishes to the ARJ 21 jet_​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Jan 22, 2018 07:00 PM BUSINESS & TECH
*Thirteen Chinese Airlines Lift Ban on In-Flight Cellphone Use*
By Mo Yelin and Huang Rong



The lifting of a ban on electronic devices during flights came after a series of reform moves aimed at decentralizing the decision-making powers in the sector. Photo: Visual China

Thirteen Chinese airline companies have said they now allow passengers to use electronic devices, including cellphones, during flights, after the country’s aviation regulator eased rules on the matter.

State-owned China Eastern Airlines Co. Ltd. became the first to allow the use of electronic devices. Airlines that followed include Air China Ltd. and Hainan Airlines Group (HNA), which operates nearly a dozen different carriers.

The new rule, which took effect Sunday, says that “portable electronic devices (PEDs) such as mobile phones, e-book readers and gaming consoles will be allowed to connect to the plane’s Wi-Fi system, but they have to be switched to ‘flight mode,’” which disables 4G service and phone calls, Air China said in a statement over the weekend.

The news came months after the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) said carriers would have the right to decide when and what kind of portable electronic devices passengers can use during the flight after the airlines evaluate their impact on flight safety.

China has previously banned the use of electronic devices on jetliners, saying “it would disrupt the signal system and influence the safety of flights.”

The ban’s lifting came after a series of reform moves by CAAC that were aimed at decentralizing the decision-making powers in the sector and loosening the government grip on it.

Earlier this month, the CAAC and China’s top economic planner, the National Development and Reform Commission, issued a document that gave airlines more freedom to *set prices* on some of the country’s busiest air routes, including those connecting the Chinese capital with the country’s financial hub, Shanghai, or industrial powerhouse Guangzhou.

Last week, the CAAC also *relaxed restrictions on private investment* in the industry, reducing required government ownership of the country’s three biggest airlines to less than 50%.

Lowering the required ownership percentage that the government must have while still requiring it to be the largest shareholder will guarantee the state has the final say on management issues, according to the regulator.

The industry has welcomed the CAAC’s recent move toward more market-oriented policies. One industry insider who declined to be named told Caixin the aviation regulator “is increasingly clear about its role, which is to improve the service quality in the sector and guarantee the safety of passengers.”

He expects the CAAC will further open up the industry, including easing approval process for aircraft imports.


Thirteen Chinese Airlines Lift Ban on In-Flight Cellphone Use - Caixin Global

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HSFA

East & West china is the best "you deserve more Achievement like this"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China's AC312E helicopter completes plateau tests *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-21 19:08:28_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUNMING, Nov. 21 (Xinhua) -- China's civil AC312E helicopter, which made its maiden flight in July 2016, on Tuesday completed all plateau test flights, according to its developer, the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> AC312E, a light twin-engine civilian helicopter, completed plateau testing at Ninglang Luguhu Airport, a commercial airport at an altitude of 3,293 meters in southwest China's Yunnan Province.
> 
> Installed with Arriel 2H heli-engines, the AC312E has now completed all requirements for high-altitude helicopters, according to AVIC Hafei.
> 
> "AC312E has shown reliability and good performance on all types of plateau environments. It can now meet demand for emergency rescue and earthquake relief helicopters in plateau regions," said Li Shengwei, deputy chief designer of the AC312E.
> 
> The maximum take-off weight of the AC312E is 4.25 tonnes, with a maximum payload of 1.7 tonnes. It can carry nine passengers.
> 
> New avionics and flight control systems contribute to a more friendly human-machine interaction for pilots.
> 
> The aircraft has reached 6,300 meters above sea level. It has a range of 500 kilometers with a 500 kilogram payload cruising at an altitude of 5,000. The AC312E series may be eventually include four specialist models for emergency medical services, search and rescue, business transport and law enforcement.
> 
> In September 2016, AC312E received its first order from the Ministry of Land and Resources China geological Survey. This September, Tibet Development and Investment Group signed an intention agreement to buy four AC312E for the Tibet emergency rescue network.
> 
> AVIC is among the world's leading helicopter manufacturers with more than 50 models in 12 series and annual production of more than 300 aircraft.
> 
> View attachment 438543
> 
> View attachment 438544
> 
> View attachment 438545​


*AC312E helicopter completes another plateau test in NE China*
2018-01-24 16:38People's Daily Online _Editor: Li Yan
_


AC312E helicopter finished trial flight under extreme cold weather conditions (Photo provided by AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Group)

AC312E, the first light twin-engine civil helicopter developed in China, finished another trial flight Wednesday under extreme cold weather conditions in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, Chinanews.com reported.

The flight was carried out in Wudalianchi, a lava plateau in Heilongjiang province, at 36 degrees Celsius below zero. There will be more trial flights over the next two weeks to test the performance of the AC312E in extremely cold areas.

The helicopter was developed by AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Group, a subsidiary of the Aviation Industry Corporation of China. It can carry up to 10 passengers, with a maximum takeoff weight of 4.25 metric tons, said staff at the airport.

To meet individual client demands, the helicopter can be customized for emergency medical services, search and rescue operations, business transportation, law enforcement, and sightseeing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

1月24日上午9：54
我国首款大型灭火/水上救援水陆两栖飞机
鲲龙AG600迎来了
进入2018年后的第一次飞行
这是自2017年12月24日首飞以来的第二次试飞
间隔仅一个月时间！

January 24, at 9:54 am
China's first large-scale amphibious aircraft
AG600 ushered in..
The first flight in 2018
This is the second test flight since the maiden flight on December 24, 2017
Only in a month interval!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/958411309833334785

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> 1月24日上午9：54
> 我国首款大型灭火/水上救援水陆两栖飞机
> 鲲龙AG600迎来了
> 进入2018年后的第一次飞行
> 这是自2017年12月24日首飞以来的第二次试飞
> 间隔仅一个月时间！
> 
> January 24, at 9:54 am
> China's first large-scale amphibious aircraft
> AG600 ushered in..
> The first flight in 2018
> This is the second test flight since the maiden flight on December 24, 2017
> Only in a month interval!



SCS sea islands are now more accessible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From weibo,
the banner read : congratulation to arj21-700 on successful completion of cross-wind test in Iceland.




​About the test, from iceland -> http://alltumflug.is/flugfrettir/12013/Kínverska_ARJ21_þotan_í_prófunum_í_Keflavík

google translate:
*The Chinese ARJ21 jet test in Keflavík*
_- Will be tested in sideways for the next few weeks_
March 6, 2018 | News written at. 19:42

One of China's latest passenger cars, the ARJ21 jet from Comac, is now supported in Iceland, while the jet hit Keflavík Airport on Sunday.

The aircraft has been in the flight tests in the Nordic countries since last week and is the first flight of the ARJ21 jet to Europe.

The ARJ21 jets will be in Iceland for a few weeks in the flight tests, but the machine will only be tested in side winds and is now waiting for it to be completed.

"They are doing everything ready for measuring equipment and installing the equipment needed for measurements and tomorrow it will be a flight to allow the pilots to get to know the airport and start offside windslides on Friday if weather permits," says Ingimar Ingimarsson.

The pilot pilot, B-001Q, arrived here from Bergen, Norway, where the machine came from Helsinki, the first stop of the machine in Scandinavia.

"She needs to have side winds of 22 to 32 nodes that are the requirements. It is remarkable that this wind can not be found in China. It's not like that. That's why they are coming all the way here, "says Ingimar, but some of Airbus' latest airbags have come to Iceland to use the Icelandic skirt for sidewind tests.

ARJ21 stands for the "Advanced Regional Jet of the 21st Century", but the engine design started in 2002 and originally launched in 2005, but 8 years of production delayed, and the first copy was not delivered until 2015.

The ARJ21 jets came on the market in June 2016

Ten jets have been built, and the Chinese airline Chengdu Airlines is the only airline that has received the jet and the company has four jets.

ARJ21 is intended to embark on passenger missiles from Embraer and CRJ and the Bombardier CSeries bombs, but only Chinese airlines have ordered this aircraft type as well as the two orders from Congo and Indonesia.

The ARJ21 jet is intended for domestic flights only, but the aircraft is flying at 3,700 miles, and the aircraft can fly between most of the cities in China, but one of China's longest scheduled flights takes 6:30 hours, the flight between the cities of Guangzhou and Kashgar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's second C919 passenger plane completes its first test flight in 2018*
CGTN
Published on Mar 27, 2018

China’s second C919 passenger aircraft completed its first test flight this year in Shanghai on Saturday. The flight which lasted for two hours and one minute further tested its systemic functions. The second C919 undertakes running systemic tests on engines, auxiliary engines and fuel oil as well as test missions on plateau and in high temperature and high-latitude cold conditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> From weibo,
> the banner read : congratulation to arj21-700 on successful completion of cross-wind test in Iceland.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​About the test, from iceland -> http://alltumflug.is/flugfrettir/12013/Kínverska_ARJ21_þotan_í_prófunum_í_Keflavík
> 
> google translate:
> *The Chinese ARJ21 jet test in Keflavík*
> _- Will be tested in sideways for the next few weeks_
> March 6, 2018 | News written at. 19:42
> 
> One of China's latest passenger cars, the ARJ21 jet from Comac, is now supported in Iceland, while the jet hit Keflavík Airport on Sunday.
> 
> The aircraft has been in the flight tests in the Nordic countries since last week and is the first flight of the ARJ21 jet to Europe.
> 
> The ARJ21 jets will be in Iceland for a few weeks in the flight tests, but the machine will only be tested in side winds and is now waiting for it to be completed.
> 
> "They are doing everything ready for measuring equipment and installing the equipment needed for measurements and tomorrow it will be a flight to allow the pilots to get to know the airport and start offside windslides on Friday if weather permits," says Ingimar Ingimarsson.
> 
> The pilot pilot, B-001Q, arrived here from Bergen, Norway, where the machine came from Helsinki, the first stop of the machine in Scandinavia.
> 
> "She needs to have side winds of 22 to 32 nodes that are the requirements. It is remarkable that this wind can not be found in China. It's not like that. That's why they are coming all the way here, "says Ingimar, but some of Airbus' latest airbags have come to Iceland to use the Icelandic skirt for sidewind tests.
> 
> ARJ21 stands for the "Advanced Regional Jet of the 21st Century", but the engine design started in 2002 and originally launched in 2005, but 8 years of production delayed, and the first copy was not delivered until 2015.
> 
> The ARJ21 jets came on the market in June 2016
> 
> Ten jets have been built, and the Chinese airline Chengdu Airlines is the only airline that has received the jet and the company has four jets.
> 
> ARJ21 is intended to embark on passenger missiles from Embraer and CRJ and the Bombardier CSeries bombs, but only Chinese airlines have ordered this aircraft type as well as the two orders from Congo and Indonesia.
> 
> The ARJ21 jet is intended for domestic flights only, but the aircraft is flying at 3,700 miles, and the aircraft can fly between most of the cities in China, but one of China's longest scheduled flights takes 6:30 hours, the flight between the cities of Guangzhou and Kashgar.



Video -> #制胜空天# 中国民航上海航空器适航审定...-来自DS北风-微博视频


----------



## JSCh

30.03.2018
*A new step in CR929 Program: JCDP kick-off meeting launches the phase of deep joint work with the Potential Suppliers*





March 27, 2018, Shanghai (PRC) – CRAIC, the joint venture of United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) and Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), has officially announced the commencement of Joint Concept Definition Phase (JCDP) within the program of CR929 aircraft development.

CRAIC General Manager Mr. Guo Bozhi emphasized that the formal commencement of JCDP is of great significance to promote the deep participation of potential suppliers in product definition, optimize airborne systems and aircraft technical concepts.

JCDP stage shall allow China and Russia joint team, together with key worldwide potential suppliers within JCDP phase of CR929 program, to perform a more thorough review of requirements to the main airborne systems: Propulsion System, Landing Gear, Environmental Control System, Avionics and others. 

Chief CR929 Program Designer from Russian side Maxim Litvinov explained that this stage shall foresee more detailed analysis of technical aspect with regards to RFP Working Packages that are planned to be released by the end of 2018. 

JCDP includes RFP stage during which airframer requests proposals from potential suppliers of the systems and equipments. 

JCDP stage within CR929 Program doesn’t include interaction in relation to the power propulsion system. As for this system, RFPs to the potential suppliers of long range wide body aircraft program were sent in December 2017 and the answer to such requests is expected to be received by the end of this May.

Completion of RFP-related procedures within the Chinese-Russian long range wide body aircraft program is expected at the end of 2019.



UAC news: A new step in CR929 Program: JCDP kick-off meeting launches the phase of deep joint work with the Potential Suppliers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983174143880331264*Wind test passed with flying colors*
Yang Jian
00:54 UTC+8, 2018-04-09 

CHINA’S first domestically developed regional jet ARJ21 has completed a strong crosswind test flight in Iceland and flew back to China yesterday.

The successful experiment proved the 90-seater jet can take off and land under fierce crosswinds of up to 54 kilometers per hour. The ARJ21 has already entered commercial operation.

The successful Iceland result expands the jet’s proof of capability to fly under various environments and its choices on routes both home and abroad, said the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), the jet’s developer.

The No. 104 ARJ21 test flight jet landed at Yanliang airport in Xi’an, capital of Shaanxi Province, at 3pm yesterday to mark the completion of the 41 days set aside to go to Iceland and undertake the test trials.

Zhao Zhiqiang, the test flight pilot with the Civil Aviation Administration of China, the civil aviation regulator, and Chen Ming, a test flight pilot with ARJ21, completed a total of six takeoffs and landings at Iceland’s Keflavik International Airport, which is well used to experiencing strong crosswinds.



Xinhua. This photo released yesterday shows an ARJ21 plane taking off under a strong crosswind of 54 kilometers per hour at Keflavik International Airport in Iceland during one of the jet’s test flights late last month. 

The strongest crosswind in the trials reached 87kph during takeoff and 90kph during the plane’s landing.

The administration stipulates passenger jets must be able to take off and land under crosswinds of 46kph.

Previously, the ARJ21 had only completed a test flight in a crosswind of about 40kph because Chinese airports aren’t troubled by heavy crosswinds.

Most Chinese airports are designed to avoid crosswinds capable of affecting safety during takeoff and landing, according to COMAC.

“The success of the experiment now allows the carrier of the jet to expand its flying route,” a COMAC official said.

“It also makes the jet able to meet the demands of more international clients.”

Four ARJ21s have been delivered to Chengdu Airlines and began commercial operations in June 2016. They have transported about 60,000 passengers on flights between Shanghai, Chengdu in China’s southwest Sichuan Province, Changsha in central Hunan Province, and Jinan in east Shandong Province.

The jet has so far secured 453 orders from 21 customers home and abroad.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/983174143880331264*Wind test passed with flying colors*
> Yang Jian
> 00:54 UTC+8, 2018-04-09
> 
> CHINA’S first domestically developed regional jet ARJ21 has completed a strong crosswind test flight in Iceland and flew back to China yesterday.
> 
> The successful experiment proved the 90-seater jet can take off and land under fierce crosswinds of up to 54 kilometers per hour. The ARJ21 has already entered commercial operation.
> 
> The successful Iceland result expands the jet’s proof of capability to fly under various environments and its choices on routes both home and abroad, said the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), the jet’s developer.
> 
> The No. 104 ARJ21 test flight jet landed at Yanliang airport in Xi’an, capital of Shaanxi Province, at 3pm yesterday to mark the completion of the 41 days set aside to go to Iceland and undertake the test trials.
> 
> Zhao Zhiqiang, the test flight pilot with the Civil Aviation Administration of China, the civil aviation regulator, and Chen Ming, a test flight pilot with ARJ21, completed a total of six takeoffs and landings at Iceland’s Keflavik International Airport, which is well used to experiencing strong crosswinds.
> 
> 
> 
> Xinhua. This photo released yesterday shows an ARJ21 plane taking off under a strong crosswind of 54 kilometers per hour at Keflavik International Airport in Iceland during one of the jet’s test flights late last month.
> 
> The strongest crosswind in the trials reached 87kph during takeoff and 90kph during the plane’s landing.
> 
> The administration stipulates passenger jets must be able to take off and land under crosswinds of 46kph.
> 
> Previously, the ARJ21 had only completed a test flight in a crosswind of about 40kph because Chinese airports aren’t troubled by heavy crosswinds.
> 
> Most Chinese airports are designed to avoid crosswinds capable of affecting safety during takeoff and landing, according to COMAC.
> 
> “The success of the experiment now allows the carrier of the jet to expand its flying route,” a COMAC official said.
> 
> “It also makes the jet able to meet the demands of more international clients.”
> 
> Four ARJ21s have been delivered to Chengdu Airlines and began commercial operations in June 2016. They have transported about 60,000 passengers on flights between Shanghai, Chengdu in China’s southwest Sichuan Province, Changsha in central Hunan Province, and Jinan in east Shandong Province.
> 
> The jet has so far secured 453 orders from 21 customers home and abroad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Congrats!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Nepali airline formally receives two more Chinese-made planes*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-04-17 20:38:31|Editor: pengying






Nepalese Minister for Culture, Tourism and Civil Aviation Rabindra Prasad Adhikari (L) and Chinese Ambassador to Nepal Yu Hong attend the handover ceremony at the Tribhuvan International Airport in Kathmandu, Nepal. Nepal received two Y-12e planes as part of six-aircraft deal between Nepal and China. (Xinhua/Sunil Sharma)

KATHMANDU, April 17 (Xinhua) -- The national flag carrier of Nepal, Nepal Airlines Corporation (NAC), on Tuesday formally received two new aircraft from a Chinese manufacturer.

With addition of two 17-seater Y-12e planes on its fleet, NAC has completed taking the delivery of all six Chinese-made planes as part of a deal between Nepal and China.

At a ceremony held at the Tribhuvan International Airport in Kathmandu, the Chinese supplier - AVIC International Holding, handed over the planes to NAC officials with the presence of Nepali Minister for Culture, Tourism and Civil Aviation Rabindra Adhikari and Chinese Ambassador to Nepal Yu Hong.

Addressing the event, Adhikari said that the addition of the Chinese aircraft will contribute to the economic development of the Himalayan country.

"These aircrafts are the symbol of cooperation between Nepal and China. I am confident that with these planes, Nepal Airlines Corporation will be able to serve the demand of general public and contribute in national economy," he said.

The minister said that the received aircraft will be in operation within 100 days; however, he sought support from the Chinese supplier regarding operation, maintenance and spare parts.

"Air transportation is vital for the mountainous country like Nepal. I am sure that the Chinese aircrafts can work as an alternative to connect all provinces of the country with each other," he added.

NAC had signed a commercial agreement with AVIC International Aero-Development to procure six aircraft - two 56-seater MA60 and four 17-seater Y-12e in November 2012.

Nepal acquired the six Chinese aircraft, two in grants and four in loans, while now the NAC has majority of its planes made in China.

Addressing the function, the Chinese ambassador expressed hope that the Chinese aircraft will promote the development of civil aviation and tourism sector of Nepal.

The state-owned NAC is of view that the Chinese planes will not only enhance reliability of its flights schedule, but also help increase its domestic market share significantly.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

At 20:49 on April 29, 2018, 5th ARJ21 hand over to Chengdu airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China aiming to deliver world's largest amphibious aircraft by 2022*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-13 23:21:25|Editor: ZD



China's first home-grown large amphibious aircraft AG600 is seen flying in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 24, 2017. AG600, code named "Kunlong", completed its maiden flight on Sunday. Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the AG600 will be mainly used for maritime rescue, fighting forest fires and marine monitoring. The AG600 is the third member of China's "large aircraft family" following the large freighter Y-20 and large passenger aircraft C919, which made maiden flights in 2013 and 2017. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)

XI'AN, May 13 (Xinhua) -- The China-developed AG600 large amphibious aircraft is expected to be delivered to customers by 2022, says manufacturer the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

"After its successful maiden flight in December last year, we are planning a ferry flight from its research base in Zhuhai to Jingmen, central China's Hubei Province, in July," said chief designer Huang Lingcai.

"Then, it will prepare for its first takeoff from water, scheduled for later this year," said Huang, also chief engineer of the AVIC General Aircraft Research Institute.

Its first takeoff from water will take place at a large reservoir in Jingmen.

Designed to be the world's largest amphibious aircraft, the AG600 will be mainly used for maritime rescue, fighting forest fires and marine monitoring, according to state-owned aviation giant AVIC.

Codenamed Kunlong, the AG600 is undergoing test flights in Zhuhai, a coastal city in south China's Guangdong Province.

With a range of up to 4,500 kilometers, it is designed to be capable of takeoff and landing in 2-meter waves.

"We are endeavoring to get the airworthiness certification from the civil aviation authorities by 2021, and deliver it to the customers by 2022," said Huang.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*外国人第一次试开中国大飞机C919 They let me Pilot China's C919 Passenger Jet*
Stupid in China
Published on May 14, 2018

我不是飞行员。我不知道怎么开飞机。我小的时候梦想就是当飞行员。去年5月我看到了国内的新闻，中国的C919大飞机第一次飞起来。那个时候我决定我想成为第一个歪果仁开中国的C919大飞机，所以我就申请试开，没想到我真的会有机会坐在C919的驾驶舱。 I'm NOT a pilot! But I have always dreamed of being a pilot. Last year I saw news about the first test flight of China's C919 Passenger Jet. I decided that despite not being a pilot, I would try to become the first foreigner to pilot the plane. I applied and unbelievably I was given the opportunity to be the first foreign born pilot of the C919, China's first big passenger jet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's self-developed plane engine completes test run*
CGTN
2018-05-21 10:45 GMT+8




China's self-developed demonstrator CJ-1000AX aircraft engine has completed a successful test run in Shanghai, the engine's maker said Sunday.

AECC Commercial Aircraft Engine Co., Ltd. (ACAE) designed the CJ-1000AX for China's homemade large C919 passenger jet, developed to rival global leading airliners such as Airbus A320 and Boeing B737.

The engine reached a rotational speed of up to 6,600 revolutions per minute in the test run, ACAE said.



AECC Commercial Aircraft Engine Co., Ltd. designed CJ-1000AX for China's homemade large C919 passenger jet. /VCG Photo

The company inked a deal with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, the maker of the C919 jetliner, to develop its engine system in December 2016, and completed assembling the CJ-1000AX a year later in December 2017. All the debugging work was finished this March and the engine passed the pre-test assessment.

ACAE has more than 110 global and domestic partners in the commercial aircraft engine industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's first airplane developed by private firm completes production*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-21 21:18:25|Editor: mmm






Special guests unveil an airplane GA20 in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, May 21, 2018. The single-engine propeller-driven GA20 is a fixed wing four-seat civil utility aircraft, whose intellectual property is independently owned by a Chinese private enterprise Guanyi Aero. The plane rolled off the production line and finished its first runway test on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)

NANCHANG, May 21 (Xinhua) -- China's first aircraft independently developed by a private company, the Guanyi GA20, rolled off the production line in east China's Jiangxi Province, Monday.

GA20 is a four-seater, general purpose, single propeller-driven aircraft developed by Guanyi General Aviation, a private company based in Shanghai.

According to the chief engineer, the fuel-efficient aircraft has a maximum range of 1,200 km, and maximum speed of 360 km per hour.

The company began to develop the aircraft in 2014 and has settled its general aviation industrial base in the Nanchang High-tech Zone. It plans an annual output of 200 by 2022.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

JSCh said:


> *China's first airplane developed by private firm completes production*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-21 21:18:25|Editor: mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special guests unveil an airplane GA20 in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, May 21, 2018. The single-engine propeller-driven GA20 is a fixed wing four-seat civil utility aircraft, whose intellectual property is independently owned by a Chinese private enterprise Guanyi Aero. The plane rolled off the production line and finished its first runway test on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)
> 
> NANCHANG, May 21 (Xinhua) -- China's first aircraft independently developed by a private company, the Guanyi GA20, rolled off the production line in east China's Jiangxi Province, Monday.
> 
> GA20 is a four-seater, general purpose, single propeller-driven aircraft developed by Guanyi General Aviation, a private company based in Shanghai.
> 
> According to the chief engineer, the fuel-efficient aircraft has a maximum range of 1,200 km, and maximum speed of 360 km per hour.
> 
> The company began to develop the aircraft in 2014 and has settled its general aviation industrial base in the Nanchang High-tech Zone. It plans an annual output of 200 by 2022.



Looks great! Thanks for the constant updates on this thread! Hope to see video of this one flying soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's Hong Kong, Macao experts invited to evaluation on homemade C919 passenger jet*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-24 01:21:07|Editor: yan




HONG KONG, May 23 (Xinhua) -- Civil aviation experts from the Hong Kong Special Administrative Region (SAR) and the Macao SAR have been invited to participate in the operational evaluation of C919 aircraft, China's homemade large passenger jet.

The civil aviation authorities of the Chinese mainland and the two SARs on Wednesday signed a Co-operative Arrangement on Operational Evaluation of C919 Aircraft and a Memorandum of Understanding on Closer Co-operation on Type Certification (MoU) in Hong Kong.

The areas of the C919 operational evaluation in which the experts will participate include flight crew qualification specification, master minimum equipment list, maintenance requirements and passenger cabin emergency evacuation demonstration.

As for the MoU, it fosters further cooperation and enhances efficiency through reducing airlines' repetitive technical evaluations, tests and inspections in relation to certification application and the use of aircraft parts.

Li Jian, deputy administrator of the Civil Aviation Administration of China, said that Hong Kong and Macao are welcome to continue to participate in the development of national civil aviation in the future to achieve higher quality development through win-win cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*又一架ARJ21飞机完成首次生产试飞，已有5架交付使用*
分享到：
18
2018-05-25 09:24:57字号：ARJ21飞机还远赴冰岛，开展大侧风包线扩展审定试飞。本次大侧风试飞填补了我国运输类飞机30节以上大侧风试飞的空白，对不断提升我国民用飞机试飞能力具有重要意义，为后续民用飞机机型开展国际试飞提供了宝贵经验。











ARJ21飞机在冰岛。

*ARJ21年产提升至10架机*

中国商飞ARJ21-700飞机是中国首次按照FAR25部申请美国联邦航空局（FAA）型号合格证的飞机，座级78-90座，航程2225-3700公里。于2014年12月30日取得中国民航局型号合格证，2017年7月9日取得中国民航局生产许可证。

截至目前，已有5架ARJ21新支线飞机交付成都航空，市场运营及销售情况良好。ARJ21累计订单453架（21家客户）。

据《中国航空报》3月19日报道：

继2月13日ARJ21飞机中央翼部件在航空工业西飞成功下架后，3月8日晚，ARJ21飞机第120架外翼翼盒顺利下架，标志着西飞型号增产提速取得了阶段性突破。

2018年，*ARJ21飞机生产任务从原来年产2架机提升至年产10架机*，对西飞的技术管理和生产组织带来了严峻考验。

为确保该项目顺利完成，从2017年10月份开始，西飞机翼装配厂成立了“ARJ21增产提速攻关团队”，从工装、技术、培训、质量等方面，梳理现场问题并逐项制定解决措施，共梳理影响现场生产问题69项，目前已解决56项，为120架翼盒持续稳定生产奠定了良好的技术基础。

装配过程中，西飞以各级SQCDP会议为平台，在各级领导的大力关注和零件车间紧密配合下，达到了“小问题现场解决，大问题不过夜”的预期目标，有力地支撑了翼盒装配持续稳定的生产。

经过各方面的努力，实现了25天翼盒总装下架，比原有生产周期缩短了20天，并首次实现“零拒收”交付，受到了客户的好评。

*成都航空ARJ21机队安全载客7万人次*

自2016年6月28日首航以来，成都航空先后开通成都-长沙-虹桥、成都-合肥-温州、成都-上饶-南通等航线，机队安全飞行2600余小时，安全载客6.5万余人次，航线运营稳步加速。

成都航空以ARJ21飞机为主力，以成都双流机场、哈尔滨太平机场为基地，进行干支结合支线运营模式实践，建设覆盖黑龙江支线机场、辐射东北地区支线机场、连接全国枢纽机场和支线机场的支线航空网络。






等待首航的ARJ21。图源：中新网 刘晓康/摄

据中新网去年12月13日报道：

13日13时，航班号为EU6675的ARJ21经过2个半小时的飞行从成都安全抵达上饶。

这标志着成都航空国内支线航线——成都至上饶航线首航成功，更标志着ARJ21商业运营向前迈进新的一步。

值得注意的是，据微信公号“航空物语”消息：

从今年3月20日开始，成都航空的ARJ21将执飞内蒙古呼和浩特-乌兰浩特往返航班，机票已经可以在网上买到，不过票务系统显示，排班只延续到3月23日。

据了解，这不是普通的航班，而是国产喷气客机*第一次演示运营*，即向潜在客户展示完整真实的航班运营流程（连乘客都是真的）。相对于仅仅把飞机派到现场让人参观的“传统套路”，演示运营无疑能够给客户提供更多富有实践意义的信息，更有利于其做出是否采购的决策；当然，这也意味着飞机制造商不是“耍耍嘴皮子”就能把订单谈下来，得拿出真本领。

上个月底，巴西航空工业刚刚派出一架性能和市场定位与ARJ21类似的E175飞机前往内蒙古展示，但没有实际载客。可以推测，中国商飞和巴航工业应该都是为了潜在客户而来，而目前内蒙古有采购需求的新公司，当属筹建中的天骄航空。

如果“竞标天骄”的推测正确，那么国产飞机与国际巨头正面PK订单的时刻终于到来了，可以说这是以往没有过的，中国商飞终于迈出这一步。


Another ARJ21 aircraft completed its first production test flight, and five have been delivered for use.
Share to:518
2018-05-25 09:24:57 Font Size: A- A A+ Source: Observer Network
Keywords: ARJ21 first production test mission Chengdu Airlines
[Observer Network comprehensive report] Another ARJ21 aircraft completed its first production test flight!

According to the message of the WeChat public "big plane" on the 25th, on the 23rd, 111 ARJ21 aircraft completed the first production test mission.



Figure source: WeChat public number "big aircraft", the same below.

At 14 o'clock on the same day, 111 ARJ21 aircraft took off from Dachang Airport. After a two-hour, 43-minute flight, they completed the scheduled flight test and returned safely to land at 16:43.

The flight crew performing this test flight was Zhu Weiwen, Wei Guoqing, Li Mozhu, test flight engineer Wang Kui and Liu Peng. Tan Xiangsheng, deputy director of the test center, participated in the test.

The initial inspection of the aircraft took off, landing performance, the work of the major systems and equipment. During the flight, 29 test points such as aircraft slat wing retraction, landing gear system, communication and navigation system status, engine acceleration and deceleration characteristics, and SPC system were examined.

It is reported that 111 ARJ21 aircraft will then be transferred to the field to carry out the RVSM test flight. After completing the follow-up test mission, it will be delivered to Chengdu Airlines.



The pilot group prepares for the flight.



The test aircraft group inspects the aircraft.



take off.



Return home smoothly.



Test aircraft group.

Since its maiden voyage on June 28, 2016, five ARJ21 aircraft have been delivered to Chengdu Airlines, carrying more than 70,000 passengers safely, and route operations have steadily commenced.



On April 29, 2018, China Commercial Aircraft delivered the fifth ARJ21 aircraft to Chengdu Airlines.

On May 2, ARJ21 aircraft officially carried passengers in Heilongjiang Province in the northernmost part of China. The new model of “centralized operation with Harbin as the central hub” was officially launched, and the route operation and marketization of China’s jet airliners was industrialized. The road to development is constantly moving towards a new journey.



Watergate ceremony.

Not long ago, the ARJ21 also travelled to Iceland to carry out a large-scale cross-wind envelope expansion test flight. The test of large lateral winds has filled the gap of large-scale cross-country test flights of more than 30 knots in China's transport class aircraft. It is of great significance to continuously improving the ability of civil aircraft test flights, and has provided valuable experience for the follow-up of civil aircraft models for international flight tests.





ARJ21 aircraft in Iceland.

ARJ21 annual output increased to 10 aircraft

The COMAC ARJ21-700 is the first Chinese aircraft to apply for the FAA type approval certificate in accordance with the FAR25 Division, with seats of 78-90 seats and a range of 2225-3700 kilometers. On December 30, 2014, it obtained the type approval certificate of the Civil Aviation Administration of China and obtained the production license of the Civil Aviation Administration of China on July 9, 2017.

Up to now, five new ARJ21 regional aircraft have been delivered to Chengdu Airlines, with good market operations and sales. The ARJ21 accumulated 453 orders (21 customers).

According to "China Aviation News" reported on March 19:

Following the success of the ARJ21's central wing component in the aviation industry's Xifei on February 13th, on the evening of March 8th, the 120th external wing box of the ARJ21 aircraft was successfully dismantled, marking a phased breakthrough in the increased production and speed of the XAC model. .

In 2018, the ARJ21 aircraft production task was upgraded from an annual output of 2 aircrafts to an annual output of 10 aircraft. This has brought a severe test to the technical management and production organization of XAC.

In order to ensure the successful completion of the project, from the beginning of October 2017, the West Aircraft Wing Assembly Plant established the “ARJ21 Production Increase and Speeding Research Team” to sort out on-site problems and formulate solution measures from the aspects of tooling, technology, training, and quality. Total combing has affected 69 on-site production problems. At present, 56 items have been resolved, laying a good technical foundation for the sustained and stable production of 120 wing boxes.

During the assembly process, Xicai took the SQCDP conferences at all levels as a platform. With the close attention of the leaders at all levels and the parts shop, it achieved the expected goal of “minor problem solving on-site, big problems” and effectively supported the wing. Box assembly continued stable production.

Through various efforts, the Wing Box was installed and unassembled for 25 days, which was 20 days shorter than the original production cycle, and the delivery of “zero rejection” was realized for the first time, which was well received by customers.

Chengdu Airlines ARJ21 fleet carries 70,000 passengers

Since the first flight on June 28, 2016, Chengdu Airlines has opened Chengdu-Changsha-Hongqiao, Chengdu-Hefei-Wenzhou, Chengdu-Shangrao-Nantong routes, and the fleet has safely flown more than 2,600 hours, carrying more than 65,000 passengers safely. The operation of the route steadily accelerated.

Chengdu Aerospace takes ARJ21 as the main force, Chengdu Shuangliu Airport and Harbin Taiping Airport as bases, and carries out the practice of dry-billed combined branch line operation mode. It builds a branch aviation network covering Heilongjiang branch airport, northeastern regional branch airport, and national hub airport and branch airport. .



Waiting for the first flight of ARJ21. Figure source: China New Network Liu Xiaokang / photo

According to the news report of the China New Network on December 13 last year:

At 13:00 on the 13th, the ARJ21 with the flight number EU6675 arrived in Shangrao from Chengdu safely after a 2.5-hour flight.

This marks the success of Chengdu Airlines’ domestic maiden route, Chengdu-Shangrao, and marks the beginning of a new step in the commercial operation of ARJ21.

It is worth noting that according to the WeChat public number "Airline Story" message:

From March 20 this year, Chengdu Airlines’ ARJ21 will fly to and from Inner Mongolia Hohhot-Ulanhot. Tickets can already be purchased online. However, the ticketing system shows that the schedule only lasts until March 23.

It is understood that this is not an ordinary flight, but the first demonstration run of a domestic jet passenger aircraft, which shows potential customers a complete and authentic flight operation process (even passengers are true). Compared with the “traditional routine” where people simply send airplanes to the scene for people to visit, demonstration operations can undoubtedly provide customers with more practical information, which is more conducive to their making decisions on whether to purchase; of course, this also means that the plane Manufacturers can't talk about orders by "playing gimmicks" and have to use real skills.

At the end of last month, Embraer had just sent an E175 aircraft with similar performance and market positioning to the ARJ21 to show in Inner Mongolia but did not actually carry passengers. It can be speculated that both COMAC and Embraer are supposed to come for potential customers. At present, the new company with procurement needs in Inner Mongolia is Tianjian Aviation.

If the speculation of “Tendering Tianjiao” is correct, then the moment of positive PK orders for domestically produced aircraft and international giants has finally arrived. It can be said that this has never happened before, and China Commercial Aircraft finally took this step.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999724827098234881

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

5 days after AC111 performed its first flight, COMAC report that AC112 also took to the sky for first time.

-> 中国商用飞机有限责任公司 - ARJ21新支线客机112架机完成首次生产试飞

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

MAY 30, 2018 / 11:18 PM / UPDATED 7 HOURS AGO
*COMAC says China-Russia widebody jet gets engine proposals from 7 suppliers*
Reuters Staff

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - The China-Russia partnership building a widebody plane has received proposals from seven foreign and local companies to supply the jet’s engine, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) [CMAFC.UL] said on Wednesday.

COMAC and United Aircraft Corporation issued the request for a proposal to engine makers in December and had stipulated a deadline of end-May.

The Chinese state planemaker said in a statement on its website that it would now set up a China-Russia team to analyse the proposals and would aim to complete their evaluations before the end of the year.

It did not identify which companies had submitted proposals or say how many proposals there were in total. A spokesman for the company declined to provide further comment.

Rolls Royce told the state-run China Daily newspaper in April that it planned to bid.

China has been investing billions of dollars into developing jets to raise its profile in global aviation and to disrupt the current Boeing Co and Airbus SE duopoly.

The company, which sent its C919 narrowbody jet on its maiden flights last year, wants the CR929 wide-body to eventually take 10 percent of a market dominated by the Boeing 787 and Airbus A350.

(This version of the story corrects plane’s name to CR929 from C929 in last paragraph)

Reporting by Brenda Goh. Editing by Jane Merriman


COMAC says China-Russia widebody jet gets engine proposals from 7 suppliers | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JUNE 2, 2018 / 8:49 PM / UPDATED 2 HOURS AGO
*China's HNA, COMAC sign deal for 200 C919, 100 ARJ21 jets*
Reuters Staff

SHANGHAI, June 2 (Reuters) - Chinese conglomerate HNA Group has agreed to purchase 200 C919 and 100 ARJ-21 planes from the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd (COMAC), the companies said on Saturday.

HNA and COMAC said in a statement that they had signed a strategic cooperation under which HNA had agreed to introduce and operate the jets in China and in overseas markets such as Africa over an unspecified period of time.

It did not disclose financial terms or say whether these were firm orders or options.

The Chinese conglomerate, which has been selling assets to raise cash, holds stakes in over ten airlines, including Hainan Airlines, Capital Airlines and Africa World Airlines in Ghana. It signed a deal for 15 C919 planes in 2010.

HNA said it had signed the deal to support the development of China’s aviation industry as well as Beijing-led “Made in China 2025” and Belt and Road initiatives, it said.

The C919 aircraft is a symbol of China’s ambition to muscle into a global jet market estimated to be worth $2 trillion over the next two decades, as well as of Beijing’s broader “Made in China 2025” plan to spur home-made products, from medicines to robots.

The state planemaker sent the C919 narrowbody plane on its maiden flight last year and obtained approval to begin mass production of the ARJ-21 regional jet last July.

In February, COMAC said its total order book for the C919 jet was 815 aircraft, while orders for the ARJ21 stood at 453. (Reporting by Brenda Goh Editing by Andrew Bolton)


China's HNA, COMAC sign deal for 200 C919, 100 ARJ21 jets | Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

河婆大脚ason007 
今天 22:07 来自 微博 weibo.com
俄罗斯联合飞机制造公司(UAC)宣布，6月6日与中国商飞公司（COMAC）确定了CR929远程宽体飞机的总体布局方案，俄方总设计师Maxim Litvinov与中方总设计师陈迎春出席了CR929总体布局签字仪式。

河婆大脚ason007 
Today 22:07 from weibo.com
UAC announced on June 6th, COMAC confirmed the overall layout of the CR929 long-range widebody aircraft. Russian chief designer Maxim Litvinov and Chinese chief designer Chen Yingchun attended the CR929 general layout signing ceremony event.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国航空工业集团有限公司
今天 09:51 来自 前后2000万 OPPO R11
【这款先进材料终于在国产直升机上应用了！】近年来，航空工业积极推动T800复合材料基础研究，为减掉每一克的重量而努力。探索工艺成型方法，努力促成工程应用。功夫不负有心人，T800级碳纤维复合材料实现了首次工程应用，填补国内航空领域一项空白。O这款先进材料终于在国产直升机上应用了！

*China Aviation Industry Corporation
Today 09:51 from before and after 20 million OPPO R11*
[This advanced material has finally been applied on domestic helicopters!] In recent years, AVIC has actively promoted the basic research of the T800 composite materials and worked hard to reduce the weight per gram. Explore process molding methods and work hard to promote engineering applications. Hard work pays off, and T800 grade carbon fiber composite material has achieved its first engineering application, filling a gap in the domestic aviation field.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*In-flight Wi-Fi services to be available by year's end, at a cost*
Zhu Shenshen 16:19 UTC+8, 2018-06-28 




Top Chinese airlines, including China Eastern Airlines and Hainan Airlines, will charge passengers for in-flight Wi-Fi services from the end of this year, China Telecom told Shanghai Daily today. 

After equipment upgrades and system tests, Wi-Fi services will begin for all passengers in wide-body aircraft operating domestic lines, and all international lines by the end of this year. 

China Eastern and Hainan Airlines are the first carriers to offer the paid service, an official at China Telecom’s satellite communications subsidiary said during the Mobile World Congress Shanghai (MWCS).

China Telecom won’t charge passengers directly. Instead, they offer in-flight bandwidth resources to airline firms, Shanghai Daily learned through an exclusive interview.

Up until now, China Telecom has offered in-flight Wi-Fi services to 1.71 million passengers on 120 aircraft from carriers like China Eastern, Hainan Airlines and Air China. 

Airlines declined to comment on the issue today. 

At present airlines offer free in-flight Wi-Fi services to limited passengers. For example, China Eastern offers free service to the first 100 passengers during Shanghai-Beijing flights. 

In-flight Wi-Fi is a relatively new service in China since the ban on smartphone use has only recently been lifted.

In January, the Civil Administration of China (CAAC) announced they would relax regulations and allowed passengers to use smartphones in-flight.

Previously, mobile phones were required to be completely switched off during flights on all Chinese airlines.

The Wi-Fi bandwidth is up to 10 megabytes per second for each aircraft, which is still limited compared with standard family broadband networks. But that's not a problem for Internet browsing, email and social services including WeChat. 

Besides offering Wi-Fi, airlines can also seek e-commerce and online traveling business opportunities through the new service, said Fairlink, which offers in-flight Wi-Fi system upgrades and operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1012442923630129153

*COMAC America Corp.*‏ @COMACAmerica
Today, the #ARJ21 sat its 100,000th passenger! The accomplishment took place exactly two years (to the day) after Chengdu Airlines began passenger operations with the aircraft. Celebrations commenced upon reaching cruising altitude.











5:09 AM - 29 Jun 2018


*ARJ21 marks 2nd anniversary as passenger number hits milestone*
Yang Jian 22:09 UTC+8, 2018-06-28 



A flight attendant with Chengdu Airlines decorates the cabin of an ARJ21 aircraft with a red lantern paper-cut work on Thursday to celebrate the 2nd anniversary of the jet's commercial operation.

China's first domestically developed regional jet, the ARJ21, welcomed its 100,000th passenger on the second anniversary of its commercial operation on Thursday.

The Chengdu Airlines flight EU6665 took off from Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport at 6:50am and landed at Shanghai Hongqiao International Airport around noon with a stopover in Changsha in central Hunan Province. The airline incidentally is the first and only commercial operator of the 90-seater jet so far.

The flight marked two years of safe and smooth operation for the ARJ21, since it began commercial operations on June 28, 2016, according to Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), the jet’s developer.

The 100,000th passenger was presented with a free return ticket on any routes being operated by ARJ21.

"The ARJ21 has been able to fly under all kinds of weather conditions stipulated by China's airworthiness regulation," COMAC announced on Thursday. Chengdu Airlines deploys the jet on eight routes between Chengdu in southwestern Sichuan Province and Shanghai as well as Wenzhou in neighboring Zhejiang Province and Nantong in eastern Jiangsu Province.




Passengers show off gifts presented by Chengdu Airlines on Thursday to mark the 2nd anniversary of the ARJ21's commercial operation.




The 100,000th passenger of ARJ21 is presented with a free return ticket on any routes being operated by the jet.

The ARJ21 is designed to fly in conditions prevalent in China’s central and western regions. It can take off and land at nearly all the highland airports in the country. It can also fly in temperatures below minus 30 degrees Celsius, COMAC revealed.

Chengdu Airlines has trained 28 specialized pilots for ARJ21, along with 17 flight crew and 85 repairmen, the airline said on Thursday.

The ARJ21 has 78 to 90 seats and a range of up to 3,700 kilometers. The jet has so far secured 453 orders from 21 companies at home and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's Y-12 plane passes FAA flight tests for automatic flight control*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-06-30 21:32:55|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, June 30 (Xinhua) -- China's homegrown Y-12F versatile aircraft has passed evaluation flight tests for its automatic flight control system by the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) of the United States, the plane's developer announced Saturday.

The Y-12F completed the FAA evaluation flight tests for its automatic flight control system on Friday, with its performance meeting the requirements, said AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Company Ltd (AVIC HAFEI).

Headquartered in Harbin in northeastern China's Heilongjiang Province, AVIC HAFEI is a subsidiary of the stated-owned China Aviation Industry Corporation (AVIC).

It is the first time for U.S. civil aviation authorities to evaluate the auto-control system of the China-developed plane for its Part 23 certification standards for small fixed-wing airplanes, according to AVIC HAFEI.

The FAA conducted ground tests and flight tests for the automatic flight control system of the Y-12F plane in support of the Chinese civil aviation authorities.

The automatic flight control system of the Y-12F was developed by the aviation system provider Honeywell Aerospace.

The twin-engine propeller-driven Y-12F aircraft is designed according to airworthiness standards of China and the United States.

It conducted its maiden flight in 2010, and received certificates from the CAAC and FAA in 2015 and 2016, respectively.

The airborne automatic flight control system is capable of self-navigation and automatic piloting.

In mid-June, the Y-12F aircraft passed the Chinese civil aviation authorities' verification flight tests for its automatic flight control system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai-made light aircraft takes to skies*
By Li Xinran | 00:01 UTC+8 July 5, 2018 |



PRINT EDITION




THE Oxai Aircraft M2 Skywave, a Shanghai-made two-seater amphibious light sport aircraft, successfully took off and landed on the Dishui Lake in Shanghai on its maiden test flight yesterday.

The single-piston aircraft, among the smallest of its kind in the world, carried out low-flying maneuvers around the lake at the southeast tip of the city.

The M2 Skywave can fly up to 1,000 kilometers on 100 liters of fuel. The empty weight of the airframe, which is 90 percent carbon-fiber composite, is 350 kilograms and maximum takeoff weight is 650kg.

Having an all-composite airframe, the M2 is powered by a 100-horsepower Rotax 912iS piston engine, which can run on autogas. Avionics are dual Garmin G3X Touch displays with a Garmin G5 attitude indicator as backup. Flight controls are conventional, with two control sticks in the cockpit.

Roger Mao, Oxai’s chief designer, president and CEO, and his team have been working on the seaplane for nine years after receiving the type and production certificates from the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

“Skywave performs well at low speed which is good news for junior pilots,” said Mao.

“Skywave’s maiden voyage marks a breakthrough for Shanghai’s general aviation manufacturing industry.”

The Skywave is designed to take off and land on both ground and water. “A distance of 200 meters is required for takeoff while the landing requires 150 meters on land and 250 on water,” Mao told Shanghai Daily.

Oxai Aircraft, based in Lingang in the Pudong New Area, has already received 75 orders for the 1.8 million yuan (US$272,000) M2. It will receive Light-Sport Aircraft Airworthiness Certification from the Federal Aviation Administration when it is delivered to the American buyers.

General aviation is emerging as a strategic industry in China after the State Council issued a guidance in 2016 to develop the industry. China plans to build more than 500 general aviation airports by 2020 to serve more than 5,000 aircraft.

Skywave’s maiden voyage is a major breakthrough for China’s low-altitude airspace, according to the East China Regional Administration of the CAAC.

Two field takeoff and landing points have been established in the Lingang area while two airspaces over the coastal town have been approved.

Lingang has built a 600-meter grass runway and water takeoff-landing areas on Dishui Lake to enable test flights of drones and general aviation aircraft. The town is also a pilot zone of low-altitude digital management.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Airbus, China join hands in nano-tech application in aeronautic industry*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-05 21:07:03|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, July 5 (Xinhua) -- Airbus and China's nanoscience research institution on Thursday announced the joint establishment of a lab to explore the engineering application of nanoscience in the aeronautic industry.

Airbus Beijing Engineering Centre (ABEC) and the National Centre for Nanoscience and Technology of China (NCNST) on Thursday signed an agreement on engineering polymer nanocomposites for aeronautic applications.

They will jointly conduct research on electrically conductive, self-healing and toughening nanocomposites, aiming to explore the engineering applications of nanocomposite technology.

"Nanoscience is changing people's perception and will greatly impact the future economy and industry development," said NCNST director Liu Minghua.

Liu added, the Chinese side will bring into full play its advantages in the cutting-edge nano-tech to enhance the structural and functional performances of the nanocomposites in the aviation field.

Co-founded by the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) and the Ministry of Education, the NCNST is China's key nanoscience scientific research base for its basic and applied study.

The ABEC is a joint venture between Airbus and China Aviation Industry Corporation. It takes part in designing components for all Airbus programs, such as the five percent of A350XWB airframe work packages.

"I am delighted to witness another milestone in the history of ABEC and to see our cooperation in China extending to new areas with new partners.

"Research and innovation are key drivers for Airbus and we think highly of China's innovation abilities. It is a new milestone of the deepening cooperation between Airbus and China," said Francois Mery, COO of Airbus China commercial aircraft.

"China is a leader in the field of nanoscience. I am confident that our cooperation will benefit both sides and the future of the global aviation industry with the expertise of Airbus and our Chinese partners," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New security scanner ready for airports*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2018-07-11 09:57

















An exhibitor demonstrates a security scanner that uses millimeter wave imaging at a science and technology convention in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, last year. The technology was introduced recently for use in civil aviation in China. Zhang Yuan / China News Service

China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the country's largest missile maker, developed what engineers say is the most advanced security screening instrument in the nation - the so-called 3D millimeter wave scanner.

The scanner, designed and built by the Beijing Huahang Radio Measurement Institute under CASIC's Third Academy, is the "smartest and most capable" of all security scanners in China, according to the institute, which specializes in radar and photoelectric equipment.

Several countries including the United States, the United Kingdom and Japan have already adopted similar wave scanners for airport security checks.

The device is a whole-body imaging device that uses a form of electromagnetic radiation to detect objects concealed beneath a person's clothing.

Zhao Yinghai, chief designer of the product, said that compared with the metal detectors widely employed at government buildings, public venues and security checkpoints at airports and railway stations, the new scanner offers faster response times and higher accuracy with much less manpower needed.

The scanner is capable of detecting as many as 89 dangerous or risky items within 1 second, including those "invisible" to existing body-screening devices such as corrosive or flammable liquids.

The device has a 95 percent accuracy rate, meaning most security personnel will be released from time-consuming hand searches. The scanner will greatly boost security checkpoints' efficiency while being more convenient for passengers, Zhang said, noting it is safe for use on humans.

"Its radiation on a human body is one thousandth that of a mobile phone signal - so it's basically radiation-free," he said. "Its safety has been examined and certified by national authorities, and all related information is available to the public."

Hu Lin, one of the scanner's designers, said that even if a passenger carries a dangerous item smaller than a 1-jiao coin, it will be instantly detected and displayed on the scanner.

As for privacy concerns, Hu said the scanner shows a human figure on the display at the checkpoint rather than an actual image of passenger's body. In a separate control room, security examiners will be able to see the actual image but the passenger's face and groin will be blurred.

The institute built China's first prototype millimeter wave scanner in 2011 and has registered more than 40 national patents regarding advanced body-imaging technologies. The institute said it has continued to upgrade the product, which is in trial use at several domestic airports.

The Civil Aviation Administration of China recently issued a set of guidelines on the use of millimeter wave scanners at airports, encouraging the replacement of metal detectors that have been relied upon by Chinese airport security authorities for 26 years.

The Civil Aviation Administration conducted trials of similar scanners at multiple domestic airports in August and May.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1017469063591702528

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*HNA’s Urumqi Air Wants to Buy COMAC's 20 China-Made Regional Jets*
CHEN SHANSHAN 
DATE: TUE, 07/17/2018 - 15:18 / SOURCE:YICAI





HNA’s Urumqi Air Wants to Buy COMAC's 20 China-Made Regional Jets​
(Yicai Global) July 17 -- HNA Group's Urumqi Air wants to buy 20 regional jets from the first national passenger aircraft maker.

Western China's Urumqi Air signed a letter of intent to purchase ARJ21-700 regional jets at the 51st Farnborough International Airshow in the UK on July 16. The deal will promote integration between the Chinese passenger aviation industry's sole manufacturer and the airline operator.

Indebted HNA lopped 33 percent off its order for narrow-body passenger jets last month, as the Hainan province-based firm rationalized its demand according to its funds and liabilities.

HNA plans to altogether buy some 100 regional jets and 200 large passenger planes, C919s, according to the reviewed plan signed with the Shanghai-based aircraft maker on July 2.

COMAC has delivered five ARJ21 jets which have flown eight air routes and carried over 100,000 passengers. The firm aims to obtain international safety certificates for the C919 by the end of 2020 and deliver the first orders in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's homegrown Y-12 airplane starts to carry short haul civil transport*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-07-28 22:57:26|Editor: Mu Xuequan




HARBIN, July 28 (Xinhua) -- China's home-developed Y-12 versatile plane has started to carry the domestic short haul civil transport in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, according its developer.

The Nenjiang Mo'ergen airport started operation on Friday, opening flights between the Nenjiang City and the provincial capital Harbin, as well as the cities of Mohe and Heihe on the China-Russia border.

The airport thus became the first general airport in northeast China which focus on short haul transport. It is also the country's first general airport with short-haul flights linking the hub airport with remote regions.

It represents that the Y-12 airplane has officially entered into the service of the country's civil aviation transport.

The Y-12 series, manufactured by AVIC Harbin Aircraft Industry Company Ltd., is a regional turboprop aircraft designed for passenger, cargo and emergency rescue flights in plateau or mountainous regions.

The twin-engine propeller-driven Y-12 series aircraft is designed according to airworthiness standards of China and the United States.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-developed AC312E helicopter passes stability flight test*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-02 20:13:51|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese-developed AC312E light civilian helicopter has passed its stability flight test, a key performance test for helicopters, its developer announced Thursday.

The model has undertaken multiple flight tests totalling 18 hours, including those for stability and cooling of its propulsion system, at a civil airport in Jiamusi, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, according to Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

It represents a major step for AC312E on its validation flight test journey as a new helicopter model, the AVIC said.

The AC312E, a light twin-engine helicopter, is being developed by AVIC Hafei in Harbin, capital of Heilongjiang.

The maximum take-off weight of the aircraft is 4.25 tonnes, with a maximum payload of 1.7 tonnes. It can carry nine passengers.

The AC312E series may be extended to include four specialist models for emergency medical services, search and rescue, business transport, and law enforcement, according to its developer.

AVIC is among the world's leading helicopter manufacturers with more than 50 models in 12 series and annual production of more than 300 aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Sino-Russian aircraft project solicits proposals for landing gear system*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-03 23:14:39|Editor: Li Xia




BEIJING, Aug. 3 (Xinhua) -- The Sino-Russian joint CR929 wide-body aircraft project has issued a request for proposal (RFP) for its landing gear system, the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) said on Friday.

Commercial Aircraft International Co. Ltd. (CRAIC), a joint venture between COMAC and its Russian partner United Aircraft Corp., has issued the RFP to potential suppliers worldwide, according to COMAC.

The RFP includes all major requirements for the full life cycle of CR929's landing gear system, including engineering, customer service, quality, airworthiness and supply chain management.

The supplier of the landing gear system will be listed among the first-tier suppliers, as the system requires extremely high safety standards and its development involves a long and complicated process of design, manufacturing, and testing.

All potential suppliers are requested to submit their proposals by the end of November.

In May 2017, the CRAIC was set up to develop the CR929, a 280-seat widebody jetliner with a range of 12,000 km. Its preliminary design is expected to be concluded in mid-2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Media report successful first flight of V1plus 1:10 scaled prototype on 8th Aug. V1plus is designed by COMAC's wind pursuer workshop to test Truss-Braced Wing concept. V1plus's design is positioned as a mid-range subsonic narrow-body passenger aircraft with larger seat, with a wingspan of approximately 52m, which can operate at airports of Class D and above, and is compatible with all current airport ground facilities. The concept design scheme is highly inherited from the C919 aircraft in terms of the straight section of the nose, fuselage, etc., and the cabin layout and interior. It is of typical "COMAC lineage".












​Source in Chinese: *“追风”工作室又出招啦！“乘风”V1plus首飞成功！*


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1029058565019860992*COMAC America Corp.*‏ @COMACAmerica 10h10 hours ago
The summer heat presented an ideal opportunity as #ARJ21 AC103 performed a series of hot-weather tests in Turpan City, Xinjiang. 12 days of testing were performed to support aircraft systems optimization projects, which aim to further increase the ARJ's reliability and economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Media report successful first flight of V1plus 1:10 scaled prototype on 8th Aug. V1plus is designed by COMAC's wind pursuer workshop to test Truss-Braced Wing concept. V1plus's design is positioned as a mid-range subsonic narrow-body passenger aircraft with larger seat, with a wingspan of approximately 52m, which can operate at airports of Class D and above, and is compatible with all current airport ground facilities. The concept design scheme is highly inherited from the C919 aircraft in terms of the straight section of the nose, fuselage, etc., and the cabin layout and interior. It is of typical "COMAC lineage".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Source in Chinese: *“追风”工作室又出招啦！“乘风”V1plus首飞成功！*




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1030203328146243584*COMAC America Corp.*‏ @COMACAmerica
On Aug 8th, #COMAC Chairman He Dongfeng visited COMAC's Wind Chaser workshop, where young engineers design and test scale aircraft models, such as the "Wind-Rider V-1", a concept Truss-Braced Wing airliner, which flew days later. Here’s to the future of aviation! #AvGeek














5:23 AM - 17 Aug 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*成都航空接第六架ARJ21飞机 机队规模达38架*
2018-08-25 来源：民航资源网 作者：毛燕 　[投稿排行榜]
2018-08-25 09:17:13





图：成都航空接收第六架ARJ21飞机 摄影：王巡洋​
　　民航资源网2018年8月25日消息：8月24日，一架全新的中国民机ARJ21从江苏南通起飞，21:24平稳降落在成都双流国际机场，正式加入成都航空ARJ21机队。至此，成都航空机队规模达38架，其中6架ARJ21飞机，32架空客A320系列飞机。成都航空公司总经理查光忆等领导到双流机场迎接接机小组凯旋。
*Civil Aviation Resource Network August 25, 2018 News:* On August 24th, a brand new Chinese civil aircraft ARJ21 took off from Nantong, Jiangsu Province, and landed at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport at 21:24, and officially joined the Chengdu Airlines ARJ21 fleet. So far, the Chengdu Airlines has a fleet of 38 aircraft, including 6 ARJ21 aircraft and 32 Airbus A320 series aircraft. Chengdu Airlines General Manager Cha Guangyi and other leaders went to Shuangliu Airport to greet the pick-up team.

　　据悉，这架中国国籍号为B-3328的ARJ21飞机为两舱布局，共有78个座位。这架ARJ21飞机将迅速投入到成都航空航班运行中，为成都航空2018-2019冬春航季航线网络布局提供运力支持。
It is reported that this ARJ21 aircraft with no. B-3328 has a two-cabin layout with a total of 78 seats. The ARJ21 aircraft will be quickly put into operation in Chengdu Airlines flight plan, providing transportation support for Chengdu Airlines' 2018-2019 winter and spring season route network layout.

　　另悉，成都航空新开通了成都往返南宁航线，由ARJ21飞机执飞，每日执行。
It is also known that Chengdu Airlines has newly opened the roundtrip Chengdu-Nanjing route with the ARJ21 aircraft, which is flown daily.





图：成都航空接收第六架ARJ21飞机 摄影：王巡洋​
​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *成都航空接第六架ARJ21飞机 机队规模达38架*
> 2018-08-25 来源：民航资源网 作者：毛燕 　[投稿排行榜]
> 2018-08-25 09:17:13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 图：成都航空接收第六架ARJ21飞机 摄影：王巡洋​
> 民航资源网2018年8月25日消息：8月24日，一架全新的中国民机ARJ21从江苏南通起飞，21:24平稳降落在成都双流国际机场，正式加入成都航空ARJ21机队。至此，成都航空机队规模达38架，其中6架ARJ21飞机，32架空客A320系列飞机。成都航空公司总经理查光忆等领导到双流机场迎接接机小组凯旋。
> *Civil Aviation Resource Network August 25, 2018 News:* On August 24th, a brand new Chinese civil aircraft ARJ21 took off from Nantong, Jiangsu Province, and landed at Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport at 21:24, and officially joined the Chengdu Airlines ARJ21 fleet. So far, the Chengdu Airlines has a fleet of 38 aircraft, including 6 ARJ21 aircraft and 32 Airbus A320 series aircraft. Chengdu Airlines General Manager Cha Guangyi and other leaders went to Shuangliu Airport to greet the pick-up team.
> 
> 据悉，这架中国国籍号为B-3328的ARJ21飞机为两舱布局，共有78个座位。这架ARJ21飞机将迅速投入到成都航空航班运行中，为成都航空2018-2019冬春航季航线网络布局提供运力支持。
> It is reported that this ARJ21 aircraft with no. B-3328 has a two-cabin layout with a total of 78 seats. The ARJ21 aircraft will be quickly put into operation in Chengdu Airlines flight plan, providing transportation support for Chengdu Airlines' 2018-2019 winter and spring season route network layout.
> 
> 另悉，成都航空新开通了成都往返南宁航线，由ARJ21飞机执飞，每日执行。
> It is also known that Chengdu Airlines has newly opened the roundtrip Chengdu-Nanjing route with the ARJ21 aircraft, which is flown daily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 图：成都航空接收第六架ARJ21飞机 摄影：王巡洋​
> ​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1034156337108672512

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From weibo of COMAC,



> 2018年8月27日8点40分，ARJ21-700型飞机114架机从上海大场机场起飞，经过1小时48分钟的飞行，于10时28分降落南通，顺利完成首次生产试飞并转场南通。试飞中心副主任谭祥升参加本次试飞任务。


At 8:40 on August 27, 2018, the 114 aircraft of the ARJ21-700 took off from Shanghai Dachang Airport. After 1 hour and 48 minutes of flight, it landed at Nantong on 10:28, successfully completed the first production test flight and transfer to Nantong. Tan Xiangsheng, deputy director of the test flight center, participated in the test flight mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Genghis Khan Airlines: what do we know about the new start-up? – Blue Swan Daily*
August 24, 2018



​
In late Aug-2018 the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (Comac) signed an order for 50 Comac ARJ21 aircraft, including 25 firm orders and 25 options. The order, however, was not from a well known airline – instead, it was with a company known as Genghis Khan Airlines.

Summary:


Genghis Khan Airlines has ordered up to 50 aircraft from Comac, shelving initial plans to operate with Bombardier CRJ900s.
The new start-up aims to launch in early 2019 and is a rebrand from Tianjiao Airlines.
Genghis Khan Airlines agreed with Comac to establish a flight school and other infrastructure to begin operations.
Situated in Inner Mongolia, an autonomous region of northern China, the new start-up airline referencing the historical figure Genghis Khan is actually a rebrand from the formerly known Tianjiao Airlines. Even before, when the company was Tianjiao Airlines, not much was known about it, which makes a 50 aircraft order even more curious.

Earlier in 2018 the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) had awarded Tianjiao preliminary approval to operate at a base at Mongolia’s Hohhot Baita International Airport. Tianjiao Airlines had planned to operate domestic, regional and cargo services with Bombardier CRJ900 aircraft, but it looks like these plans have been shelved in favour of ARJ21s. Tianjiao Airlines was also considering Embraer 190s and A320s before its ARJ21 decision.

Image – Genghis Khan Airlines logo




​Source: Genghis Khan Airlines

Genghis Khan Airlines may have opted for Comac aircraft due to the potential for quick expansion of operations with that equipment. The start-up’s plans are ambitious, to say the least – aiming for a fleet of 25 aircraft and 40 operated destinations in five years, and a fleet of 50 aircraft and 80 destinations in eight years.

The order would mean that Comac is to deliver the first two aircraft in Dec-2018, and then deliver the remainder over the next five years. This would make Genghis Khan Airlines the second airline to operate the ARJ21 after the Comac-owned Chengdu Airlines.

However, the one factor that potentially moved the start-up’s plans from a CRJ900 to an ARJ21 operator is China’s ‘Rule 96’ policy.

Introduced in 2016, the rule introduced a regulation requiring start-up airlines to operate at least 25 regional aircraft before being permitted into the international market. The only aircraft that meet Rule 96’s regional aircraft seat limits of 100 or less – and are certified to be sold in China – are Comac’s ARJ21, AVIC Aircraft’s MA60 turboprop and Bombardier’s Q400 and CRJ 900 variants. A lack of supply of CRJ 900s could have pushed Genghis Khan Airlines towards the ARJ21.

*Investors and technical personnel*

In its early 2018 filing with the CAAC Genghis Khan Airlines identified its investor as Inner Mongolia Aviation Tourism Investment Group, with a registered capital of CNY3 billion (USD438.4 million). The start-up is expected to launch in early 2019.

According to the filing, the company is also backed by former personnel from various airlines, including Yunnan Hongtu Airlines, Air China, 9 Air, Qingdao Airlines, Hebei Airlines, China Southern Airlines and Ruili Airlines. In fact, former Qingdao Airlines chairman Tang Huanguang is in charge of preparing the airline for commercial services.

As part of establishing regular operations, Genghis Khan Airlines has also agreed with Comac to establish a flight school, a centre for maintenance, repair and overhaul (MRO) and the Genghis Khan Airlines training centre in Inner Mongolia, according to the airline’s chairman Hao Yutao. Two tranches of pilots have already started training on the ARJ21. This is potentially another factor leading Genghis Khan Airlines to select the ARJ21, with Comac supporting the airline where Bombardier potentially could not.

The Mongolian Statistical Information Service has said that 202,600 inbound tourists visited Mongolia in 1H2018 – an increase of 12% year-on-year. Despite the growth, this includes rail and road transport.

A start-up with 50 regional aircraft operating in such a small inbound tourism market will be interesting, to say the least.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1036581547254509568

*ChinaAviationReview*‏ @ChinaAvReview
New Genghis Khan Airlines will soon receive their first COMAC ARJ21 aircraft. The airline will become the second customer of @COMACAmerica



7:47 PM - 3 Sep 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China starts developing civilian passenger airship*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-03 19:22:03|Editor: ZX




BEIJING, Sept. 3 (Xinhua) -- China has started developing a civilian passenger airship, announced the Aviation Industry Corporation of China, Ltd. (AVIC) in a document posted at its website.

The 3,500-cubic-meter airship will have a large load capacity of 840 kg, with the ability to hold a maximum of 10 passengers. The flight duration will reach 24 hours, with a maximum range of 1,000 km and a flight altitude of 3,050 meters.

The front of the airship is made up of pilot and passenger compartments, while the fuel engines are located at the back.

The airship's flight control system can quickly switch from manned to unmanned, and the airship can be controlled remotely from the ground or through program control.

Modern manned airships are suitable for air tourism and passenger and freight transport in remote regions since they are economical, safe and comfortable.

The airship will be widely used in tourism, surveying and prospecting, ocean monitoring, freight transport and emergency rescue.

The airship's first flight is expected to take place in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1037397182150860800*COMAC America Corp.*‏ @COMACAmerica
The #ARJ21 has a whole new look! #COMAC recently revealed the 1st aircraft to be delivered to Genghis Khan Airlines, the 2nd operator of the type. The airline, to be based in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia, is expected to begin operations early next year.


















1:48 AM - 6 Sep 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Nation to further open aviation to private investments*
By Zhu Wenqian | China Daily | Updated: 2018-09-10 13:26















The second C919 aircraft takes off on its first flight of 2018 on Jan 14 in Shanghai. [Photo/IC]

*$16b could flow into 28 projects; investors for 11 identified already*

China recently published a list of 28 civil aviation projects open to private investments, which could entail investments worth 110 billion yuan ($16.13 billion).

The move is expected to attract considerable interest from private investors, industry insiders said.

Private sector participation will likely further boost efficiency in the implementation of aviation projects and quicken growth of the sector, experts said.

The 28 projects cover both traditional areas and some emerging segments.

Among traditional niches are airport construction, cargo logistics, plane maintenance, and air rescue. The new areas include drone delivery and airborne data communications, according to the list released by the Civil Aviation Administration of China and the National Development and Reform Commission in late August.

The move will optimize the investment structure of the civil aviation sector, advance the supply-side structural reform and enable high-quality development of the sector, according to the statement of the CAAC.

In traditional areas, the measure will revitalize the market and improve corporate management. In emerging areas, it will accelerate the speed of research and development, the setting of industry standards and the expansion of markets, the statement said.

"The investment from the private sector will augment State investment, fuel faster growth of the civil aviation industry and enable technological innovation in the sector," said Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst and columnist at Carnoc, one of China's largest civil aviation websites.

Private investors for 11 of the 28 projects have been already finalized, including investments in the airport at E'zhou in Central China's Hubei province.

The remaining 17 projects are still open for private sector participation. They include the construction of the new airport in Hohhot, Inner Mongolia autonomous region, in North China, the CAAC said.

A second list of civil aviation projects that hope to attract private investments will be released at an appropriate time, after evaluating the progress of the first group of projects, the CAAC said in its statement.

Lin said the social-benefit-first principle that guides State investments, and the efficiency-first ethos of the private sector would complement each other to foster growth in the sector.

"For private investors, this would also become a new and more stable way of investing," he said.

The policy is expected to encourage more investors to participate in or watch the Zhuhai Airshow, the largest of its kind in the country. The event is held every two years in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, in South China. This year, it will run from Nov 6 to 11.

A record 770 exhibitors from 43 countries and regions, including more exhibitors from the countries and regions involved in the Belt and Road Initiative, have confirmed their participation.

The home-built C919 large passenger jet and the twin-engine regional jet ARJ21 will be on display at the airshow. Besides, domestically made high-end aviation equipment will be on show, according to the organizer.

In the stock markets, shares of some aviation-related State-owned enterprises and private companies are worth paying attention to in the run-up to the Zhuhai Airshow, according to forecasts in industry reports.

They include shares of China Avionics Systems Co Ltd, China Aerospace Times Electronics Co Ltd, China Spacesat Co Ltd, the nation's key developer of small satellites, in addition to Beijing Aerospace Changfeng Co Ltd, aerospace equipment manufacturer HT-SAAE, State-owned Aisino Corporation, and Guizhou Space Appliance Co.

_Xinhua contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Right way to Go.Huawei is a private company that is leading the world.

So is alibaba,so is tencent Wechat。。。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese aircraft maker, airline join hands to tap African market | CGTN Africa*
By Yvonne Rarieya





COMAC ARJ21-700 Aircraft​
China-made ARJ21 regional jets are expected to enter the African market, according to a memorandum of understanding between Hainan Airlines (HNA) and the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) that was signed on Friday.

HNA will deliver ARJ21 regional jets into African countries based on its global airline network and partnerships with African airliners such as the Ghana-based AWA.

HNA and COMAC will take an active role to assist African countries in building regional airline networks, carry out cooperation in areas including aircraft maintenance, aviation materials supply and personnel training.

The two companies also set eyes on establishing a jet leasing company in Africa to support sales of domestically made planes.

He Dongfeng, COMAC board chairman, said its partnership with HNA is conducive to helping Chinese commercial aircraft and aviation transportation industry expand into the global market.

“The aviation sector in Africa has huge market potential,” said HNA chairman Chen Feng, adding the partnership will promote the development of Chinese made jets.

According to an agreement in June, HNA agreed to buy 100 ARJ21 jets and 200 C919 passenger aircraft from COMAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first airplane developed by private firm completes production*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-05-21 21:18:25|Editor: mmm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special guests unveil an airplane GA20 in Nanchang, capital of east China's Jiangxi Province, May 21, 2018. The single-engine propeller-driven GA20 is a fixed wing four-seat civil utility aircraft, whose intellectual property is independently owned by a Chinese private enterprise Guanyi Aero. The plane rolled off the production line and finished its first runway test on Monday. (Xinhua/Zhou Mi)
> 
> NANCHANG, May 21 (Xinhua) -- China's first aircraft independently developed by a private company, the Guanyi GA20, rolled off the production line in east China's Jiangxi Province, Monday.
> 
> GA20 is a four-seater, general purpose, single propeller-driven aircraft developed by Guanyi General Aviation, a private company based in Shanghai.
> 
> According to the chief engineer, the fuel-efficient aircraft has a maximum range of 1,200 km, and maximum speed of 360 km per hour.
> 
> The company began to develop the aircraft in 2014 and has settled its general aviation industrial base in the Nanchang High-tech Zone. It plans an annual output of 200 by 2022.


*China's first airplane developed by private firm makes maiden flight*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-19 21:34:02|Editor: ZX




NANCHANG, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China's first aircraft independently developed by a private company, the Guanyi GA20, made a successful maiden flight in east China's Jiangxi Province on Wednesday.

The GA20 is a four-seater, general purpose, single propeller-driven aircraft developed by Guanyi General Aviation, a private company based in Shanghai.

During the 26-minute maiden flight, the plane ascended to a height of about 300 meters, made a number of routine tests, before landing smoothly at an airport in Nanchang, capital of Jiangxi.

With an overall length of 8.1 meters and a wingspan of 9.4 meters, the plane is powered by a Lycoming O-320 engine and equipped with a Garmin aviation system. It is designed for multiple purposes such as aviation training, private aviation and tourism.

Guanyi began to develop the aircraft in 2014 and has settled its general aviation industrial base in the Nanchang High-tech Zone. It plans an annual output of 200 by 2022.

After the successful maiden flight, Guanyi plans to produce five more GA20s. The company is also developing self-driving cargo aircraft and twin-engine planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first airplane developed by private firm makes maiden flight*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-19 21:34:02|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NANCHANG, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China's first aircraft independently developed by a private company, the Guanyi GA20, made a successful maiden flight in east China's Jiangxi Province on Wednesday.
> 
> The GA20 is a four-seater, general purpose, single propeller-driven aircraft developed by Guanyi General Aviation, a private company based in Shanghai.
> 
> During the 26-minute maiden flight, the plane ascended to a height of about 300 meters, made a number of routine tests, before landing smoothly at an airport in Nanchang, capital of Jiangxi.
> 
> With an overall length of 8.1 meters and a wingspan of 9.4 meters, the plane is powered by a Lycoming O-320 engine and equipped with a Garmin aviation system. It is designed for multiple purposes such as aviation training, private aviation and tourism.
> 
> Guanyi began to develop the aircraft in 2014 and has settled its general aviation industrial base in the Nanchang High-tech Zone. It plans an annual output of 200 by 2022.
> 
> After the successful maiden flight, Guanyi plans to produce five more GA20s. The company is also developing self-driving cargo aircraft and twin-engine planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China-made C919 landing gear delivered to COMAC*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-22 09:10:44|Editor: Liu




BEIJING, Sept. 22 (Xinhua) -- The first China-made landing gear for the C919 large passenger aircraft has been delivered to the developer, according to the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The domestically-made nose landing gear and main landing gear have undergone various tests before being delivered on Wednesday by a China-Germany joint venture to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC), the developer of C919, said AVIC.

They were made by Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha) Co., Ltd. in Changsha, central China's Hunan Province, which focuses on developing landing gear systems for the country's aircraft projects.

Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha) Co., Ltd. is a 50-50 joint venture of the AVIC Landing Gear Advanced Manufacturing Corp. and Liebherr Aerospace.

To date, the company has created the assembly and test lines for the C919 landing gear, a major step forward for the joint venture to become the first-tier supplier of domestic large passenger aircraft.

Before this, the company also delivered the landing gear for the ARJ21 new regional jetliners.

Both the C919 and ARJ21 aircraft are developed by the state-owned COMAC.

The parent companies have decided that Liebherr LAMC Aviation (Changsha) Co., Ltd. would bid for the Sino-Russian joint C929 wide-body large passenger aircraft project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's homegrown helicopter completes test flight over Qinghai plateau *
> By Sun Wenyu (People's Daily Online) 17:07, April 25, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's domestically made helicopter AC311A completed a test flight in the mountainous Delingha, Qinghai province on April 24. The aircraft withstood conditions of high altitude, low-oxygen air and harsh weather.
> 
> "The helicopter's entrance to central and western China, especially the Qinghai plateau, aimed to provide an opportunity for people there to have close contact with the high-performance aircraft," said Xu Wei, vice president of AVIC Changhe Aircraft Industry (Group) Co., Ltd. The choice to complete a test flight on the plateau was also intended to showcase the helicopter's ability to cope with special climate and geographical conditions, Xu added.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The test flight lasted about two hours, and the helicopter climbed nearly 1,800 meters from an altitude of 2,900 meters. With a highest operating altitude of 4,700 meters, the plane successfully took off from and landed on the 4,100-meter-high Laha Lake tourist area.
> 
> The test flight was carried out to further expand the company's market share of police and civil helicopters in central and western China.


*China's AC311A light utility helicopter completes plateau flight tests*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-06 20:17:28|Editor: Yurou




BEIJING, Oct. 6 (Xinhua) -- China's newly-developed AC311A light utility helicopter has completed its plateau flight tests, according to its developer Saturday.

The two-tonne light helicopter model has conducted 41 hours of tests in 91 flights at three plateau airports, said Avicopter under the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

These plateau flight tests were performed respectively at Gonghe and Yushu airports in northwest China's Qinghai Province, and Yuzhong Airport in northwestern Gansu Province.

These plateau airports are located at altitudes ranging from 2,000 to 4,000 meters.

The AC311A has conducted multiple flight tests, such as near-ground-maneuvering and hovering, targeting to test its capacities of anti-cross wind and sand-prevention at various altitudes in plateau environments.

The model is equipped with the Turbomeca ARRIEL 2B1A heli-engine and an integrated avionics system, with a maximum take-off weight of 2.25 tonnes and a climb limit of 6,000 meters.

The model meets China's surging demands in the general aviation sector for aircraft to be used for border patrol, law enforcement, rescue and relief missions and forest firefighting.

Avicopter is now among the world's leading helicopter manufacturers with more than 50 models in 12 series.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1048833078523658241*China Xinhua News *‏Verified account @XHNews
China's first all-composite five-seat aircraft "Shanhe SA160L" completed its first flight in Hunan, marking a breakthrough in China's own brand general aircraft industry.

3:11 PM - 7 Oct 2018













​

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

*Air terminal goes fully automated*
By WANG YING | China Daily | Updated: 2018-10-10 08:01


A staff member cleans the floor and makes final checks at Terminal 1 of the Hongqiao International Airport in Shanghai on Tuesday, before it reopens after a three-year renovation. YIN LIQIN/CHINA NEWS SERVICE
Terminal 1 at Shanghai's Hongqiao International Airport will become the first in the country to offer completely automated check-in and boarding services for domestic departures on Oct 15 after more than three years of renovation.

The terminal will serve domestic flights run by Shanghai-based Spring Airlines, along with international flights by other airlines.

A total of 28 self check-in machines and 18 sets of self baggage drop counters will take over the boarding process for passengers on Spring Airlines' domestic flights, according to Zhang Xiaojun, an official from the Shanghai Airport Authority.

The machines can print boarding passes and baggage claim tags, allowing travelers to scan their ID cards, obtain their boarding passes and check in luggage by themselves.

The boarding process is complete after the passengers pass the security check, which is also automated. It includes data analysis and facial recognition, which will take about 12 seconds to complete. Facial recognition and ID card scanning for boarding will take only seconds.

"After scanning ID cards and completing face recognition at the eight machines for self security check, passengers reach the final stop of self boarding," Zhang said.

Wang Zhijie, president of Spring Airlines, said that compared with traditional checkin procedures, the self-service system saves passengers from having to rush between different counters for various services.

But Wang said the company will offer help to passengers if they are not familiar with the self-service system.

He said the software systems for the self check-in and the self-service luggage drop counter were developed independently by Spring Airlines' information technology team, and the self-service boarding machines were developed jointly by the budget carrier and Hongqiao airport.

The automation facilities are part of a terminal refurbishment project that started in December 2014. The project also includes the renovation of the terminal's traffic facilities and surrounding infrastructure, according to Dai Xiaojian, vice-chairman of the Shanghai Airport Authority.

In addition to the new check-in and boarding services, the building is also equipped with 11 washrooms, nine nursery rooms, 10 wheelchair accessible restrooms, and high-speed Wi-Fi and cell phone battery charging.

"One of the most difficult parts throughout the renovation is that the terminal's flights operated as normal," Dai said.

He said the terminal will be capable of handling 10 million passenger trips a year after the renovation.

Jiang Yunqiang, general manager of Hongqiao airport, said: "We understand passengers will find the new procedures take time to get used to. But self-service is the trend for global airports, and Hongqiao airport will take all the necessary measures with airlines to help travelers understand the process in advance."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Genghis Khan Airlines adds homebuilt jetliner ARJ21 to fleet*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-10-15 13:49

















[Photo/VCG]
Genghis Khan Airlines, a newly established regional carrier of Inner Mongolia autonomous region, will become the second customer of ARJ21, the first homebuilt regional jetliner, after Chengdu Airlines.

ARJ21, developed by Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, has been put into commercial use for more than two years and transported over 160,000 people.

COMAC and Genghis Khan Airlines signed an agreement on Monday morning, and the two sides will establish a comprehensive strategic cooperation on airplane operations, talent training and maintenance, to meet the growing demand of air transportation in the area.

Meanwhile, COMAC said it will establish an aircraft maintenance base in Inner Mongolia autonomous region. In the initial stage, the base will provide maintenance services for ARJ21, and it will extend the maintenance services to the homemade single-aisle C919 and wide-body CR929 at an appropriate later time.

Currently, Chengdu Airlines operates seven ARJ21 jetliners, and the carrier will receive the eighth airplane on Monday afternoon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Comac Speeds ARJ21 Production, Readies Flight Deck Redesign | Air Transport News: Aviation International News*
by Jennifer Meszaros - October 19, 2018, 10:15 AM




_Comac's ARJ21 has undergone a flight deck redesign scheduled to appear in a production aircraft early next year._​
Comac is ramping up production to complete an additional seven ARJ21-700 regional jets by year-end, bringing the total number to 15, against a backdrop of political pressure to raise China’s profile as a global aerospace contender. The push for production coincides with a recent order placed by Chinese regional carrier Genghis Khan Airlines for 25 ARJ21s, calling for first delivery by year-end. Chengdu Airlines remains the sole operator of the Comac regional jet with a fleet of eight.

Both airlines will eventually benefit from a complete redesign of the flight deck, expected to appear in the 15th aircraft or shortly thereafter. The new layout features a better-organized grouping of switches, buttons, instruments, and displays to increase situational awareness and simplify workload. One of the biggest development impediments since the aircraft began flight testing in 2008 involved avionics integration.

Designers expect the new layout, successfully tested on the ARJ21’s flight simulator, to significantly reduce the amount of pilot training required on the type.

Meanwhile, the development of the Chinese-Russian CR929 continues to gain momentum as Comac moves toward evaluating and selecting suppliers ahead of its biennial airshow, Airshow China, which starts November 6. According to Italian media outlet Sole 24 Ore, Italian aviation conglomerate Leonardo will form a partnership with Comac to participate in the production of the CR929 while creating a joint venture with the Chinese Kangde group to produce the central section of the fuselage at its Zhangjiagang factory. Plans call for final assembly of the aircraft to take place at Comac’s Shanghai facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to become largest global aviation market in mid-2020s: IATA*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-10-25 02:44:58|Editor: mmm




GENEVA, Oct. 24 (Xinhua) -- The International Air Transport Association (IATA) said Wednesday its 20-Year Air Passenger Forecast shows that China will displace the United States as the world's largest aviation market in the mid-2020s.

The rebalancing of China's economy towards consumption will support strong passenger demand over the long term, said the IATA report, noting that the aviation market for China is defined as traffic to, from and within the country.

The IATA report revealed that present trends in air transport suggest global passenger numbers could double to 8.2 billion in 2037.

"Aviation is growing, and that is generating huge benefits for the world. A doubling of air passengers in the next 20 years could support 100 million jobs globally," said Alexandre de Juniac, IATA's Director General and CEO, in a statement here.

IATA warned, however, that growth prospects for air transport, and the economic benefits driven by aviation, "could be curtailed if protectionist measures are implemented by governments."

Over the next two decades, the forecast anticipates a 3.5 percent compound annual growth rate (CAGR), leading to a doubling in passenger numbers from today's levels.

The Asia-Pacific region will drive the biggest growth with more than half the total number of new passengers over the next 20 years coming from these markets.

Growth in this market is being driven by a combination of continued robust economic growth, improvements in household incomes and favorable population and demographic profiles.

By 2020, India will take 3rd place after the United States, surpassing Britain around 2024.

Indonesia is forecast to be a standout performer, said IATA, climbing from the world's tenth largest aviation market in 2017 to the 4th largest by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

From AVIC ,

First delivery of cabin seat for Airbus by AVIC Cabin System.









▲公务舱座椅 Business class




▲经济舱座椅 Economy class​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Second C919 lands at latest testing ground*
Yang Jian 16:17 UTC+8, 2018-10-27



Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
A "water-gate ceremony" is held to welcome the second prototype of C919 at Nanchang Yaohu Airport in east China's Jiangxi Province on Saturday. The single-aisle aircraft arrived at at 11:09am after an over two-hour flight from the Dongying Testing Base in east China’s Shandong Province.

The second prototype of China’s domestically made narrow-body passenger aircraft, the C919, completed another long distance flight on Saturday to a new test flying site in east China's Jiangxi Province.

The single-aisle aircraft, labeled No. 102, arrived at Nanchang Yaohu Airport at 11:09am after an over two-hour flight from the Dongying Testing Base in east China’s Shandong Province.

Cai Jun, captain of the maiden flight for the first C919, was one of the test pilots along with three other pilots and two engineers for the journey.

The Yaohu airport opened in August and is mainly used by Hongdu Aviation Industry Group Ltd. a major Chinese aircraft manufacturer, for test flights. It also serves as a general aviation airport.

The airport was selected as another testing base for the C919 because its short distance — 610 kilometers — from Shanghai where the narrow-body jet is assembled. The airport also features a 3.6-kilometer specialized runway and airspace for test flights, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC), C919’s developer.

The Hongdu Aviation Industry Group can offer professional teams and facilities to support the C919's test flights. The group takes charge of the research and manufacturing of the front, middle and rear fuselage parts of the C919, according to COMAC.

Two ARJ21s, China's domestically development region jets have also arrived at the airport to carry out adaptability tests. They will be delivered to Chengdu Airlines, which is operating five ARJ21s for eight air routes.



Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
Test flight pilots and engineers pose in front of the C919 with airport officials at Nanchang Yaohu Airport in east China's Jiangxi Province on Saturday.

The second C919 aircraft, which rolled out from the assembly line on November 28 last year and had its first test flight in December, completed a series of inspections on operation stability and flying performance before flying to Shandong in July this year.

The No.102 aircraft will test C919’s power unit as well as fuel, electrical and environment control systems, COMAC has said.

The first and second prototypes of the C919 are carrying out a series of experiments simultaneously. The first C919, which made its maiden flight from Shanghai on May 5, 2017, is currently at the Yanliang Testing Base in Xi’an in northwest China’s Shaanxi Province.

The third C919 has completed its painting in Shanghai and will have its maiden flight soon. The third jet, featuring some design adjustments and different inner structures compared with its two predecessors, is expected to be used to acquire the airworthiness certificate.

The company said there will be six C919 planes for various flight tests, and two others for static and fatigue tests on the ground, before the aircraft begins commercial operation around 2020. More than 1,000 ground and air tests on power, performance, stability, flying control, frozen, high and low temperatures will be carried out, according to COMAC.

The C919, with 168 seats and a range of 5,555 kilometers, will compete for orders with the updated A320 (A320neo) and the new-generation Boeing 737 (737Max).

COMAC has secured 815 orders from 28 foreign and domestic airlines. In addition, China's HNA Group has signed a strategic partnership agreement with COMAC with plans to order another 200 C919s.



Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
A member of the airport's ground staff guides the C919 after its landing at Nanchang Yaohu Airport in east China's Jiangxi Province on Saturday.





​Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
The second prototype of and C919 and two ARJ21s pictured at Nanchang Yaohu Airport.

Source: SHINE Editor: Han Jing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Genghis Khan Airlines adds homebuilt jetliner ARJ21 to fleet*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-10-15 13:49
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Photo/VCG]
> Genghis Khan Airlines, a newly established regional carrier of Inner Mongolia autonomous region, will become the second customer of ARJ21, the first homebuilt regional jetliner, after Chengdu Airlines.
> 
> ARJ21, developed by Commercial Aircraft Corp of China Ltd, has been put into commercial use for more than two years and transported over 160,000 people.
> 
> COMAC and Genghis Khan Airlines signed an agreement on Monday morning, and the two sides will establish a comprehensive strategic cooperation on airplane operations, talent training and maintenance, to meet the growing demand of air transportation in the area.
> 
> Meanwhile, COMAC said it will establish an aircraft maintenance base in Inner Mongolia autonomous region. In the initial stage, the base will provide maintenance services for ARJ21, and it will extend the maintenance services to the homemade single-aisle C919 and wide-body CR929 at an appropriate later time.
> 
> Currently, Chengdu Airlines operates seven ARJ21 jetliners, and the carrier will receive the eighth airplane on Monday afternoon.


From weibo, 27th Oct, test flight.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> From weibo, 27th Oct, test flight.



It will be an amazing (more cost-effective) option for flights into/from China's neighbors in all directions. 

And China has a lot of neighbours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Boeing Zhoushan project to deliver first airplane in December*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-03 22:02:32|Editor: zh




ZHOUSHAN, Nov. 3 (Xinhua) -- Boeing's 737 Completion and Delivery Center in Zhoushan, a coastal city in eastern China's Zhejiang Province, will deliver its first plane in 737 family in December, said Boeing China on Friday.

"It is the first time that Boeing has extended the 737 production facilities overseas. The upcoming delivery also marks the first time Boeing has delivered an aircraft at an overseas site," said John Bruns, president of Boeing China.

The newly-completed 737 airplane will be delivered to Air China.

The Boeing Zhoushan project is made up of two parts -- a Boeing 737 completion center and the delivery center, in which the Boeing 737 aircraft will receive interior installation, painting, maintenance and delivery.

Boeing and its Chinese partner Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd.(COMAC) will jointly run the completion center, with the 737 delivery center being solely owned by Boeing.

"We will deliver the first 737 aircraft in Zhoushan this year, and we will gradually continue the ramp-up, making annual capacity reach 100," Bruns said.

Boeing and COMAC signed an agreement in October 2016 to set up the plant in Zhoushan, 287 km southeast of Shanghai.

"The 737 Completion and Delivery Center in Zhoushan will only serve our Chinese customers, supporting them to expand the fleet and become more successful in the market," Bruns said.

"We will stay focused to make the Zhoushan project successful, growing an aviation industrial system and enhancing the capacity of our suppliers," he added.

China is of critical importance to Boeing's performance in the global commercial aircraft market. Boeing delivered a record high of 202 new aircraft to China in 2017, representing its sixth consecutive year of more than 140 deliveries to the country.

Boeing's global deliveries of commercial aircraft reached 763 in 2017, with those to China making up 26 percent.

China's civil aviation industry saw air passenger volume reach 552 million in 2017, a 13 percent increase year on year, according to the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC).

By the end of 2017, there were 58 airlines in China offering services on 4,418 air routes. The country's civil aviation fleet reached 3,296 aircraft.

"Boeing is greatly honored in witnessing and supporting China's aviation growth. We have been in cooperation with China for 46 years and have built a creative strategic partnership of win-win cooperation," said Bruns, adding that Boeing will continue to deepen and facilitate cooperation with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Planes of two new customer of ARJ21 has arrived at Zhuhai airshow.








Also the newest for Chengdu Airline,

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Prototype of CR929 debuts at Airshow China*
Yang Jian 10:33 UTC+8, 2018-11-06



Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
A full-scale prototype of part of the CR929, the first long-haul jet developed by China and Russia, makes its debut on Tuesday at the Airshow China in Zhuhai, south China's Guangdong Province.

A full-scale prototype of part of the CR929, the first long-haul jet developed by China and Russia, made its debut on Tuesday at the Airshow China in south China's Guangdong Province.

The China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corporation, a 50/50 joint venture between the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) and United Aircraft Corp of Russia, unveiled the prototype for display of the wide-body jet at the China International Aviation & Aerospace Exhibition in Zhuhai.

The 22-meter-long, 6.5-meter tall and 5.9-meter-wide prototype mainly displays the cockpit and cabin of the CR929, which is scheduled to make its maiden flight in 2025 and be delivered in 2028.

The prototype showcases the cutting-edge designs for the cockpit, advanced avionics integration and personalized cockpit layout of the CR929. the COMAC said. The cabin part includes two lines of first-class suites, three lines of business-class seats and four lines of economy-class seats.

The jet's art-of-the-state entertainment system and decorative elements are also highlighted in the prototype, according to the COMAC.

"The debut exhibition aims to display the cabin configuration and allow customers to experience the jet's market development," the COMAC said.

The wide-body jet will seat 280 and have a range of up to 12,000 kilometers to challenge market leaders Boeing and Airbus. It will be assembled in Shanghai.

The CR929 project has entered the preliminary designing stage and the development is now in full swinging, an official with COMAC said.

The COMAC and United Aircraft Corp signed a contract to jointly start the project in June 2016. They established the joint venture in Shanghai in May 2017 and unveiled its name and logo four months later. The joint venture confirmed the appearance and size of the jet in June 2018.

The C919, China's first domestically developed narrow-body jet, made its maiden flight at Pudong International Airport on May 5, 2017.





​Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
Officials with the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China and United Aircraft Corp of Russia unveil the prototype for display of the CR929 wide-body jet at the Airshow China in Zhuhai.





​Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
The cockpit layout of the CR929 is on display at the at the Airshow China in Zhuhai.





​Wang Jiliang / Ti Gong
The first-class, business-class and economy-class seats of the CR929 are on display at the at the Airshow China in Zhuhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's COMAC signs deal to sell 30 ARJ-21 jets to SPDB Financial Leasing*
November 05, 2018, 10:56:00 PM EDT By Reuters





Reuters​
ZHUHAI, Nov 6 (Reuters) - Chinese plane manufacturer Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC) on Tuesday signed a deal to sell 30 ARJ21 jets to Shanghai Pudong Development Bank (SPDB) Financial Leasing Co, of which 15 were firm orders and the rest optional.

COMAC said in a statement that the agreement with SPDB Financial took its order book for the ARJ-21 to 528 from 24 customers, without distinguishing how many were firm orders.

The ARJ-21, China's first domestically-produced regional jet, made its first commercial flight in 2016 and Chengdu Airlines is currently its sole operator.

Chinese conglomerate HNA Group, Urumqi's parent, agreed to purchase 100 of the planes from COMAC in July.

China's COMAC signs deal to sell 30 ARJ-21 jets to SPDB Financial Leasing - Nasdaq.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CR929 engine set for joint development*
By Zhu Wenqian | China Daily | Updated: 2018-11-15 08:01



A CR929 widebody passenger aircraft on display at an industry expo in Zhuhai, Guangdong province, earlier this month. [Photo by Chen Jimin/China News Service]

China and Russia plan to jointly develop the aero engine for the CR929, a widebody passenger aircraft that is being co-developed by the two countries, but this may require at least 10 years, said a Russian senior executive.

United Engine Corp of Russia and Aero Engine Corp of China will together develop the engine for the CR929 at a later stage. At the moment, both countries have yet to master the related skills and will choose other engine suppliers, according to Rostec Corp, the parent company of United Aircraft Corp in Russia, which is responsible for CR929 project implementation on the Russian side.

Only a few engine makers, including US multinationals General Electric Co and Pratt& Whitney, and British aero engine maker Rolls-Royce Holdings Plc, can manufacture aero engines for longrange, twin-aisle passenger jets such as the CR929.

"The development of key aircraft components is bringing us closer to our strategic goal, of the first flight of the aircraft scheduled for 2025-28," said Viktor Kladov, Rostec's director for international cooperation and regional policy.

"The CR929 project is perhaps the key area of cooperation between China and Russia in the civilian sector. In the next 20 years, demand for such aircraft in the Chinese market and other Asia-Pacific countries will amount to hundreds of aircraft of that class," Kladov said.

Meanwhile, Rostec said the R&D to design the landing gear concept for the CR929 has been completed. Russian specialists earlier made a presentation for Commercial Aircraft Corp of China in Shanghai on the fire protection and crew oxygen supply systems for the new aircraft.

Last year, China Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corp (CRAIC)－a joint venture of UAC and COMAC－opened its office for the CR929 project in Shanghai.

The joint venture is functioning as the operator of the program and is responsible for separating the duties, establishing relevant engineering centers in the countries and selecting contractors, including developers, and first and second-level suppliers, from among the subsidiaries of Rostec, the Chinese participants and foreign companies, according to Rostec.

The CR929, which aims to break the duopoly of US manufacturer Boeing and European maker Airbus in the widebody passenger aircraft sector, will mainly target markets in China, Russia and other Asia-Pacific countries after it is put into commercial use. Its competing models include the Airbus' A330 and Boeing's B787.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

arj 21 and c 919 delivery delivery and delivery!


----------



## JSCh

*China's AVIC, COMAC to jointly develop commercial aircraft noses*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-21 22:53:52|Editor: yan




BEIJING, Nov. 21 (Xinhua) -- Subsidiaries of Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) and Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China Ltd. (COMAC) have set up a joint design center to develop noses for China-developed commercial aircraft, AVIC said Wednesday.

According to the cooperation agreement, AVIC Chengdu Aircraft Corporation Commercial Aircraft Co., Ltd and COMAC Shanghai Aircraft Design and Research Institute will join hands in designing noses for all aircraft models of COMAC at the center.

The center will be involved in concept design, preliminary design, and detailed design.

This is a major initiative amid the country's accelerated steps of building up its civil aircraft industry, AVIC said.

AVIC Chengdu Aircraft Corporation Commercial Aircraft is China's major supplier of aircraft noses, cabin doors, movable surfaces, and fuselage structural components.

It is also responsible for developing noses of China's major civilian airplane models, such as the ARJ21, C919, and AG600 large amphibious aircraft.

COMAC is China's major commercial aircraft developer. Its ARJ21 regional jetliner has entered mass production and commercial flight operation, and the C919 large single-aisle passenger aircraft made its successful maiden flight in May 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China develops millimeter-wave cloud radar for new airport*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-11-26 16:36:22|Editor: Li Xia




BEIJING, Nov. 26 (Xinhua) -- China has developed a millimeter-wave cloud radar for Beijing's new international airport, offering weather forecasts with a higher accuracy than previous generations.

The radar was developed by a research institute affiliated with the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corp, the country's leading radar maker. Established in 1958, the institute developed China's first wind profiler radar for airports.

Hu Qingrong, director of the institute, said the millimeter-wave cloud radar can be used in various fields, such as atmospheric sciences, weather modification, automatic cloud observation, and aviation weather service. It is capable of monitoring cloud, rain, fog and other weather conditions for meteorological departments, airports, and ports.

Researchers have previously used the radar technology to collect weather data for the Shanghai Meteorological Service, providing support in forecasting heavy rain, blizzards, and fog.

The system will be set up at the new airport in Beijing's southern Daxing District early next year. The airport is under construction and planned to open by September 2019.

Located 46 km south of downtown Beijing, the new airport is expected to take pressure off the overcrowded Beijing Capital International Airport in the northeast.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China's new domestic regional plane MA700 starts manufacturing *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-28 19:22:23_|_Editor: Liangyu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- Manufacturing on China's new domestic regional MA700 plane started Thursday, according to its developer, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> The manufacturing of MA700's structural wing flap and cargo door components started, respectively, in two subordinate enterprises of AVIC in northwest China's Xi'an and northeast China's Shenyang.
> 
> The MA700 project is part of China's strategy in developing both the country's trunk airliners and regional planes.
> 
> The MA700 is China's new domestic high-speed turbo-engine regional plane model. It is designed to accommodate 78 to 85 passengers, with a maximum take-off weight of 27.6 tonnes.
> 
> It can perform well under tropical or plateau conditions, so can meet the demands of many regional aviation markets.
> 
> To date, the MA700 has received 185 plans to order from 11 clients worldwide.
> 
> The MA700 is expected to conduct its maiden flight in November 2019, and be delivered to the market after receiving the certificate from aviation authorities by 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​





> 中国航空工业集团有限公司
> 21分钟前 来自 专业版微博
> 【“新舟”700飞机10001架静力机前机身部件在汉中开铆】11月28日，“新舟”700飞机研制批10001架静力试验机前机身部件——右侧上壁板组件开铆仪式在航空工业陕飞举行，标志着“新舟”700飞机前机身部件正式进入装配阶段。


From AVIC's weibo.
On November 28th, the MA700 aircraft development program approved front fuselage no. 10001 static testing component – the right upper wall panel assembly riveting ceremony was held in AVIC Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation, marking MA700 aircraft front fuselage components officially entered the assembly phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CAAC makes verification takeoff in low-visibility at Beijing Airport*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-05 13:29:47|Editor: Yang Yi






Gao Yujie (L) and Yuan Biao, captains of the Shandong Airlines, prepare for a verification takeoff of a Boeing B738 at Capital International Airport in Beijing, capital of China, Dec. 4, 2018. The Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) on Tuesday made the first verification takeoff based on the Head Up Display (HUD) under Runway Visual Range (RVR) of 90-meter low visibility. The success of the takeoff symbolized that 80 percent of difficulties relating to the low-visibility takeoff will be solved, which can further guarantee the regularity of the flights. (Xinhua/Xing Guangli)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Factory opens for producing C919 jet parts*
By Zhu Wenqian | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-12 10:36















A new factory that will supply the flight control systems for China's homegrown single-aisle C919 passenger jet has opened in Xi'an, Shaanxi province.​
The 10,000-square-meter facility is run by HonFei Flight Technology Co Ltd, a joint venture between AVIC Xi'an Flight Automatic Control Research Institute and the United States manufacturer of aircraft engines and avionics Honeywell Aerospace.

HonFei will use the site to research, develop, manufacture, test and simulate advanced flight control technologies, hardware and software.

Primarily, work will be dedicated to the new C919 jet, which has received 815 orders and is expected to enter commercial use in 2021.

Honeywell was earlier selected by the Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, manufacturer of the planes, to provide flight control systems, wheels and brakes, auxiliary power units, and navigation systems for the C919.

HonFei said it would also like to bid for other business opportunities, such as providing systems for the CR929 aircraft, the long-range widebody aircraft currently under co-development by China and Russia, due to take to the skies in 2025-28.

"We have been committed to supporting the emergence of a globally competitive aviation sector in China, and we look forward to extending our relationship with COMAC for the upcoming CR929 program and more," said Steven Lien, president of Honeywell Aerospace Asia-Pacific.

Honeywell said that it has for decades supported China's commercial aviation development through industry partnerships, business cooperation and its corporate social responsibility programs.

Last month, Honeywell Aerospace and Sichuan Airlines Group created two new high-tech learning centers, providing modern teaching equipment for impoverished children in Southwest China.

The $80,000 investment is the latest Honeywell program in education. For 10 years, the firm has focused on bringing educational resources to rural areas, and encouraging children to pursue a lifelong path of learning.

"With our common ideals, collaboration between Honeywell and Sichuan Airlines will expand from our business-related partnership, to regional benefits that expose those in rural areas to the opportunities to learn," Lien said.

He added that he hoped the partnership "would bring the world a little bit closer each day".

Meanwhile, State-owned carrier Sichuan Airlines has invested about 8 million yuan ($1.16 million) in the past few years into the poverty alleviation work of impoverished villages in Sichuan province, including helping local residents to build new homes and roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*12月13日中国商飞公司向成都航空交付了第 9 架ARJ21新支线飞机*
13th Dec COMAC delivered 9th ARJ21 to Chengdu Airlines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Chengdu Airlines introduced the 9th COMAC ARJ21 aircraft, fleet size reaches 42*
China Sohu news 2018-12-15 09:10:26
http://www.sohu.com/a/259660891_128409




Photo: Chengdu Airlines successfully introduced the 9th ARJ21 aircraft Photo: Wang Guanyang

Civil Aviation Resource Network December 14, 2018 News: At 21:37 on December 14, a domestic commercial aircraft ARJ21 with registration number B-602C flew from Chengdu Nantong to Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport and joined the Chengdu Airlines fleet. So far, the Chengdu aviation fleet has reached 42 aircraft (including 9 ARJ21 aircraft and 33 A320 series aircraft). Chengdu Airlines general manager Cha Guangyi, deputy general manager Zhang Fang and other company leaders and related senior management and department responsible comrades arrived at the airport apron to meet the pick-up team.

It is reported that this ARJ21 aircraft is a full economy class layout with a total of 90 seats. This aircraft will be quickly put into operation and provide transportation support for Chengdu Airlines' 2018 to 2019 winter and spring season route network layout.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA said:


> *Chengdu Airlines introduced the 9th COMAC ARJ21 aircraft, fleet size reaches 42*
> China Sohu news 2018-12-15 09:10:26
> http://www.sohu.com/a/259660891_128409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Chengdu Airlines successfully introduced the 9th ARJ21 aircraft Photo: Wang Guanyang
> 
> Civil Aviation Resource Network December 14, 2018 News: At 21:37 on December 14, a domestic commercial aircraft ARJ21 with registration number B-602C flew from Chengdu Nantong to Chengdu Shuangliu International Airport and joined the Chengdu Airlines fleet. So far, the Chengdu aviation fleet has reached 42 aircraft (including 9 ARJ21 aircraft and 33 A320 series aircraft). Chengdu Airlines general manager Cha Guangyi, deputy general manager Zhang Fang and other company leaders and related senior management and department responsible comrades arrived at the airport apron to meet the pick-up team.
> 
> It is reported that this ARJ21 aircraft is a full economy class layout with a total of 90 seats. This aircraft will be quickly put into operation and provide transportation support for Chengdu Airlines' 2018 to 2019 winter and spring season route network layout.


Very good news. Hope urumiqi airline and ghenkis Khan airline one will enter service by year end.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Chinese government allows the"Kun Loong-600(鲲龙）/AG-600" aircraft to export to the world and will serve customers worldwide
2018-12-15 14:51
http://www.sohu.com/a/282007311_375214






*
Having a large seaplane like the *CHINA AG600* is of great significance to the development of China's oceans. As the US think tank said: seaplanes have an irreplaceable role as a maritime weapon platform and the implementation of offshore rescue: rescue, not to mention, in military use, future wars emphasize light, rapid deployment, flexible and flexible Strength, the seaplane can carry materials, send troops, refuel in the air, and carry out surveillance and investigation. The key point is that it has the ability to take off and land on the water and can stay in the sea. As China moves toward the ocean, the above functions of the AG600 are very helpful in improving the naval's ability to fight in the open sea.

The *CHINA AG600*is the first large-scale seaplane designed in China, and it has to be touched by many designs. The current *CHINA AG600 *still has some small design problems. After the seaplane design is mature, in addition to being able to use it by itself, China can also compete in the international market.
At present, the supply of seaplanes in the international market does not match the actual needs. Many countries with seaplane demand can't make large seaplanes because their technical difficulties are too complicated. At present, the mature suppliers of large seaplanes are only Canada, Japan and Russia. Although there are more than 10,000 seaplanes in the world, they are all mini-machines with a maximum take-off weight of less than 2.5 tons, mainly sporting aircraft and sightseeing machines. There are not many marine aircraft for military use. The emergence of *CHINA AG600* is the breaking of this pattern. In the future, the *CHINA AG600 *will be able to generate revenues. In East Asia alone, Singapore and Malaysia have actual needs for seaplanes.

http://www.sohu.com/a/282007311_375214

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Boeing delivers first 737 jet from completion center in China | The Seattle Times*
Originally published December 14, 2018 at 12:30 pm Updated December 14, 2018 at 11:50 pm



Boeing’s 737 jet delivery center at the new completion and delivery complex in Zhoushan, China. (Boeing )

Saturday morning in China (late Friday in Seattle) Boeing delivered a 737 MAX to Air China, the first from its new 737 jet completion and delivery center in Zhoushan. The facility was promised to Chinese President Xi Jinping on his 2015 visit to Boeing's plant in Everett.




By Dominic Gates
Seattle Times aerospace reporter

Though China’s trade relationship with the U.S. faces an uncertain new year under threat of increased tariffs, Boeing is all-in as it maneuvers to maintain a hefty share of what will soon be the biggest airplane market in the world.

Saturday morning in China (late Friday in Seattle) Boeing delivered the first airplane from the 737 jet completion and delivery center in Zhoushan — a big new facility on China’s eastern coast that was promised to Chinese President Xi Jinping on his fall 2015 visit to Washington state.

Boeing handed over a 737 MAX to Air China in a ceremony attended by Commercial Airplanes boss Kevin McAllister and sales chief Ihssane Mounir, along with Air China representatives and Chinese aerospace executives.

A third of the 737 jets assembled in Renton go to Chinese airlines, and two weeks ago a 737 MAX for Xiamen Airlines became the 2,000th Boeing airplane delivered to a Chinese operator.

The plan is that soon as many as 100 planes a year destined for China will be flown across the Pacific unfinished and unpainted and completed at the newly built 100-acre complex on Zhujiajian Island, adjacent to the Zhoushan airport.

Boeing insists there will be no contraction of work at the Renton assembly plant and that moving the completion work to China will free up capacity in Renton to allow a faster build rate. The production rate in Renton is at a record 52 jets a month but is set to rise next year to 57 a month.

At the Zhoushan completion center, in three high-ceilinged bays covering 201,000 square feet, mechanics will install interior fixtures in the 737s, including passenger seats, lavatories and galleys. In three adjacent paint hangars, covering another 215,000 square feet, the planes will have their exteriors painted with the airline liveries.

This part of the facility is a joint venture with the state-run Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China, or COMAC, with Boeing investing $33 million and COMAC $22 million, according to the state-run China Daily.

The separate 156,300-square-foot airplane-delivery center, where the Chinese airlines will pick up their jets, is staffed and operated entirely by Boeing.

Bruns said the facility is currently staffed by less than 100 people, a mix of Boeing employees sent over from Seattle and local hires. The amount of interiors installation work done in Zhoushan will be increased gradually as the local workforce is hired and trained. When the facility is fully operational, Boeing anticipates it will employ about 300 people.

With this facility, Boeing is outsourcing a new level of work to China.

The Chinese aerospace-manufacturing industry already supplies parts for every Boeing jet, including the 737 MAX, 777 and 787 Dreamliner. Chinese suppliers make horizontal and vertical tails, doors, wing panels and wire harnesses.

One Boeing joint venture in Tianjin with a state-owned Chinese company manufactures composite structures and another in Shanghai operates an aircraft maintenance and repair facility.

Boeing places this work in China to open up access to what is set to overtake the U.S. as the world’s largest aviation market. Boeing forecasts that over the next 20 years, China will need almost 7,700 new aircraft.

Boeing expects to deliver more than 200 jets to China this year alone.

And it sees an even bigger opportunity for selling aftermarket services: maintenance of aircraft and training of personnel to maintain and operate them.

But Boeing, unlike European rival Airbus, has until now resisted a joint venture doing any assembly work on its airplanes.

Airbus assembles in Tianjin just over 50 A320s per year, jets that compete with the 737. The Tianjin plant delivered its first A320 in 2009, and in September Airbus expanded the complex to include a completion and delivery center for its widebody A330 jets.

These plants advance aircraft-manufacturing capabilities within China, which is developing its own aerospace industry. COMAC’s narrowbody C919 jet, about the size of a 737, is supposed to enter service in 2021. And China has signed an agreement with Russia to develop a larger widebody jet.

In recent years the Chinese government has equitably balanced orders from Airbus and Boeing. The Trump administration’s threat of tariffs risks upsetting that balance, at least in the short term.

Bloomberg reported that Xiamen Airlines, an all-Boeing jet operator for more than 30 years, recently held talks with Airbus.

On the other hand, if a new U.S.-China trade deal is reached, it’s likely to include some large purchases of U.S. goods, which could trigger a Boeing order.

As Boeing woos Chinese favor with its new Zhoushan facility, it’s also lobbying in the U.S. for just such a deal, arguing that China needs the airplanes to continue developing its economy while the U.S. needs the manufacturing jobs sustained by that demand.

Bruns said Boeing is focused on the long-term sales opportunities, not the latest political clash.

“Zhoushan is an enduring statement of our commitment to the Chinese market,” he said. “We have to keep our eye on the long game.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Photo released from COMAC to celebbrate 40 years of reform and openning up.

CR929飞机碳纤维复合材料前机身筒段试验件
CR929 aircraft carbon fiber composite front fuselage test piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China's self-developed jetliner ARJ21-700 completes first manned overwater flight*
CGTN
Published on Dec 25, 2018

China's self-developed jetliner ARJ21-700 completed its first manned overwater flight in the southernmost province of Hainan on Tuesday, displaying its adaptability to tropical marine climate. The demonstration flight took off from Haikou Meilan International Airport and landed about 2.5 hours at the same airport.


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*Xinjiang Urumqi Airlines made its first trans-island passenger flight to Sansha City, Hainan Province, China, with Chinese-made ARJ21-700*
*快讯！国产喷气客机抵达三沙，进行首次跨岛载客飞行*
航空物语 2018-12-25 20:57:25

据央视直播消息，今天国产ARJ21喷气支线客机成功进行首次跨岛载客飞行，由海口飞抵“我国最南端的军民合用机场”（配合播出的图像显示为海南省三沙市政府所在地西沙永兴岛机场）。








*Xinjiang Urumqi Airlines*

这次飞行由乌鲁木齐航空涂装的飞机进行，验证了国产客机跨海运输的能力，对提高我国海岛客货运力以及应急响应能力有着重要意义。








ARJ21是中国商飞研制的90座级喷气支线客机，航程超过2000公里，具有高原起降能力，使用范围可以覆盖全国。











ARJ21于2008年首飞，2016年投入客运，目前成都航空、天骄航空和乌鲁木齐航空已经或即将开始使用这款飞机。机型订单总数超过500架。





*Xinjiang Urumqi Airlines*

摄影：@Mutha 除特别说明外，配图均来自央视直播


----------



## JSCh

*Shanghai Electric Unit Wins Bid to Machine Flaps for China's C919 Aircraft*
YICAI GLOBAL
DATE : DEC 27 2018/SOURCE : YICAI





Shanghai Electric Unit Wins Bid to Machine Flaps for China's C919 Aircraft​
(Yicai Global) Dec. 27 -- Broetje-Automation, a German subsidiary under state-owned Shanghai Electric Group, has won the rights to tool and assemble flaps for the wings of the China-designed C919 plane.

Aviation Industry Corp. of China, one of the world's leading aerospace firms, picked Broetje to improve the processing and efficiency of the C919's flaps using advanced equipment and tooling, the Shanghai Municipal State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission said yesterday, without disclosing further details. The deal is Broetje's first in China since Shanghai Electric took over in 2016.

The C919 is a large passenger aircraft developed independently by the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China, or COMAC, which AVIC holds shares in. It is still undergoing flight tests but already has over a thousand orders on the books, with the first commercial plane set to hit the skies in 2021.

Working on the jet will be Shanghai Electric's first aircraft manufacturing order and should help localize Broetje in China while also laying the foundation for SE to make further strides into the aviation industry, the Shanghai SASAC added.

Shanghai Electric paid EUR200 million (USD228 million) to acquire Broetje, which has around 850 employees and supplies mechanical equipment used for automated riveting and the assembly of large aircraft components, such as fuselages, wings and cockpits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 中国商飞
> 今天 11:20 来自 HUAWEI Mate 10
> 【CR929项目复材前机身攻关全尺寸筒段下线】12月26日，CR929项目复合材料前机身全尺寸筒段（15米×6米）总装下线。这是CR929项目的又一阶段性成果，标志着CR929项目复材结构研制向前迈出了重要一步。


*COMAC
Today 11:20*
[CR929 composite front fuselage research project full-size barrel section off assembly line]
December 26, CR929 project composites full-size cylinder section of the front fuselage (15m × 6m) rolled off the assembly line. This is yet another milestone, marking an important step forward in the development of composite structure for the CR929 project.


----------



## JSCh

> 航空物语
> 29分钟前 来自 iPhone X 已编辑
> @中国商飞 第三架C919测试机B-001D今天11点从浦东机场顺利起飞，现已到达测试区域，飞行高度达到了4500米


航空物语
*29 minutes ago*
The third C919 test plane B-001D took off from Pudong Airport at 11 o'clock today and has now reached the test area with a flight altitude of 4,500 meters.













​


> 央视新闻
> 【独家视频！第三架国产大型客机C919今日首飞】今天11时07分，我国自主研制的大型客机C919第三架机，在上海浦东国际机场顺利起飞，开始进行首次飞行。整个飞行过程预计90分钟，飞机将飞到距离地面15000英尺，大约4500米的高空。目前飞机飞行状态良好，已飞抵试验空域，开展具体的试飞科目。（央视记者崔霞 吴杰） L央视新闻的酷燃视频


*CCTV News
[Exclusive video! The third domestic large-scale passenger aircraft C919 flew for the first time today]*
At 11:07 today, China's self-developed large-scale passenger aircraft C919 third aircraft took off smoothly at Shanghai Pudong International Airport and began its first flight. The entire flight is expected to take 90 minutes and the aircraft will fly to an altitude of 15,000 feet above the ground, about 4,500 meters. At present, the aircraft is in good condition and has flown into the test airspace to carry out specific test flight subjects. (CCTV reporter Cui Xia Wu Jie) 
--> CCTV video

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 央视新闻
> 12分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【独家视频！国产大型客机C919第三架机完成首飞
> 
> 
> 
> 】今天12时45分，经过1小时38分的飞行，国产大型客机C919第三架机平稳降落在上海浦东国际机场，圆满完成第一次飞行，标志着目前共三架C919飞机进入试飞状态。转起祝贺！（央视记者崔霞）L央视新闻的秒拍视频


*CCTV News
12 minutes ago from Weibo weibo.com*
[Exclusive video! The domestic large-scale passenger aircraft C919 third aircraft completed the first flight] today at 12:45, after 1 hour and 38 minutes of flight, the domestic large passenger aircraft C919 third aircraft landed smoothly at Shanghai Pudong International Airport, successfully completed the flight means that there are currently now three C919 aircraft performing test flight. Congratulations! (CCTV reporter Cui Xia) 
--> CCTV video

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

> 中国商飞
> 31分钟前 来自 HUAWEI Mate 10
> 【第十架ARJ21飞机交付成都航空】2018年12月29日，中国商飞公司向成都航空公司交付第十架ARJ21-700飞机，标志着成都航空ARJ21-700飞机机队初具规模，基本形成跨区域干支航线网络，为国产喷气支线客机后续市场化发展和航线网络扩展奠定了坚实基础。
> 近几年，成都航空不断加强ARJ21飞机特业人员队伍建设，共培养52名飞行员，54名航务人员、119名维修人员和76名乘务员，先后开通了成都到长沙、合肥、上饶、上海、温州、舟山、济南、哈尔滨等20个城市的航线，累计安全运行近8000小时、运送旅客近23万人次。


*COMAC*

*[The 10th ARJ21 aircraft delivered to Chengdu Airlines] *
On December 29, 2018, COMAC delivered the 10th ARJ21-700 aircraft to Chengdu Airlines. marking that Chengdu Airlines ARJ21-700 aircraft fleet has begun to reach startup scale to basically form a cross-regional trunk route network, and laid a solid foundation for the follow-up market development of domestic jet regional airliners and expansion of its airline networks.

In recent years, Chengdu Airlines has continuously strengthened the construction of the special team of ARJ21 aircraft, and has trained 52 pilots, 54 navigation personnel, 119 maintenance personnel and 76 flight attendants. It has opened route from Chengdu to Changsha, Hefei, Shangrao, Shanghai, Wenzhou, Zhoushan, Jinan, Harbin plus 20 other cities; it has accumulated nearly 8,000 hours of safe operation and nearly 230,000 passengers.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

Chengdu Airlines receives the 10th ARJ21 aircraft: a total of 230,000 passengers are safely sent

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087545085892354048

CGTN✔@CGTNOfficial
First test plane lands successfully at Beijing Daxing International Airport at 10:10 a.m. BJT; Beijing's new airport is set to open later this year (image via CAAC)
62
10:58 AM - Jan 22, 2019

*Beijing Daxing International Airport welcomes its first plane*
(People's Daily) 14:29, January 22, 2019



Beijing Daxing International Airport welcomed its first plane on Tuesday, which indicates that the construction of the new airport will be soon examined.

The examination of the airport started on Tuesday and will end on March 15, lasting two months. The examination work includes four runways, six instrument landing systems, and seven sets of lights, among others. The completion of the examination work indicates that the airport could begin operation soon.

The calibration console adopted in this flight check is with independent intellectual property right in China, which has powerful functions and reliable performance.

Xiong Jie, the director at the Flight Inspection Center for CAAC, said that there were very few airports like the Daxing International Airport in the world with four high-grade runways constructed and put into check and use at the same time.

The construction of the airport will be completed on June 30 and will be open for air traffic before September 30 as planned.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

25th Jan, no. 11 ARJ-21 delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese air carriers join hands in scale operation of ARJ21 jetliner*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-01-27 08:53:52|Editor: zh

BEIJING, Jan. 27 (Xinhua) -- The ARJ21, China's first indigenously developed regional jetliner, will enter the scale operation phase in the joint hands of two domestic airliners, according to its developer the Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC).

Genghis Khan Airlines and Chengdu Airlines have signed a cooperation framework agreement to facilitate the scale operation of the civil aircraft, COMAC said.

The cooperation includes the air transport market expanding, operation support, operation information sharing, tourism business and financial investment.

The ARJ21 jetliner, with 78 to 90 seats and a range of 3,700 km, can fly in alpine and plateau regions. It can also adapt to various airport conditions.

The first ARJ21 jetliner was delivered to Chengdu Airlines in 2015. So far, the company has received 10 ARJ21 airplanes and used them to carry more than 230,000 passengers with air routes connecting more than 20 cities across China.

Set up in March 2018, Genghis Khan Airlines is based in Hohhot Baita International Airport in northern China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

It signed the purchase agreement on ARJ21 airplanes with COMAC in last October, becoming the first carrier with an all-ARJ21 fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

From COMAC's weibo, showing 102, 103, 104 at their assembly line in Shanghai, photo taken on 8th Feb.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## eldamar

To put goals into place, this is how the chinese work- working overtime through Chinese new year:

https://mil.sina.cn/zgjq/2019-02-10/detail-ihrfqzka4672524.d.html?from=wap

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China's new domestic regional plane MA700 starts manufacturing *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-12-28 19:22:23_|_Editor: Liangyu_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 28 (Xinhua) -- Manufacturing on China's new domestic regional MA700 plane started Thursday, according to its developer, the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> The manufacturing of MA700's structural wing flap and cargo door components started, respectively, in two subordinate enterprises of AVIC in northwest China's Xi'an and northeast China's Shenyang.
> 
> The MA700 project is part of China's strategy in developing both the country's trunk airliners and regional planes.
> 
> The MA700 is China's new domestic high-speed turbo-engine regional plane model. It is designed to accommodate 78 to 85 passengers, with a maximum take-off weight of 27.6 tonnes.
> 
> It can perform well under tropical or plateau conditions, so can meet the demands of many regional aviation markets.
> 
> To date, the MA700 has received 185 plans to order from 11 clients worldwide.
> 
> The MA700 is expected to conduct its maiden flight in November 2019, and be delivered to the market after receiving the certificate from aviation authorities by 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*China's MA700 regional plane expected to conduct maiden flight in 2019*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-02-10 13:59:30|Editor: zh

BEIJING, Feb. 10 (Xinhua) -- China-developed MA700, a new model of high-speed turboprop regional aircraft, is expected to conduct its maiden flight in 2019, according to its developer.

That means the "Morden Ark(MA)" regional airplane family will embrace its third member following the MA60 and MA600, said the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).

The MA700 was developed by the AVIC XAC Commercial Aircraft (AVIC XACC) in Xi'an, in northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

It is designed with high speed, economic efficiency and adaptability to various airport conditions and air routes.

The model is part of China's plan to develop two trunk jetliners and two regional aircraft, with the other models being the C919 narrow-body and CR929 wide-body passenger aircraft, as well as the ARJ21 regional jetliner.

The MA700 is expected to receive the type certificate (TC) from civil aviation authorities by 2021, according to AVIC.

To date, the MA700 has received 185 intended orders from 11 customers at home and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China-developed MA700 turboprop to roll off production line in Sept.*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-02 00:18:27|Editor: Yamei

BEIJING, March 1 (Xinhua) -- The China-developed MA700 turboprop aircraft has entered the trial-manufacturing and test phase, announced the state-owned Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) Friday.

The first MA700 is expected to roll off the production line this September.

The MA700 is the third member of China's "Morden Ark(MA)" regional airplane family following the MA60 and MA600. The AVIC is striving to conduct the maiden flight by the end of 2019, said AVIC.

It is developed by the AVIC XAC Commercial Aircraft (AVIC XACC) in Xi'an, in northwest China's Shaanxi Province.

By the end of 2018, the company started the major parts assembly work of the plane's nose, forebody and cargo, and its wings are already in parts assembly.

The MA700 turboprop is designed with a maximum speed of 637 km per hour and a single-engine ceiling of 5,400 meters.

The model is adaptive to airports with high temperatures, high altitudes and short runway conditions. It is capable of operating in complex air route conditions.

To date, it has received 285 intended orders from 11 customers at home and abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*40-ton class heavy helicopter jointly developed by China, Russia to be delivered by 2032*
By Ma Jun and Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/10 15:52:41



A scale model of the 40-ton class heavy helicopter jointly developed by China and Russia is displayed at the Airshow China 2018 on November 7, 2018. Photo: IC

The 40-ton class heavy helicopter, jointly developed by China and Russia, is expected to be delivered by 2032, said Wu Ximing, a Chinese political advisor and chief designer of helicopters for the Aviation Industry Corporation of China.

"Russia is more experienced in the transmission system when it comes to 40-ton class helicopters, as Russia's Mi-26 is of the 56-ton class. Our goal in the cooperation is to learn from Russia's strong points and close the gap," Wu told the Global Times at a Thursday press conference featuring Chinese legislators and political advisors in the field of aviation.

Wu said that China lacks experience in technologies related to the transmission system.

Russia's state corporation Rostec is set to sign "the contract of the century" with China on the helicopter "in the coming two months" after four years' talks on the project, Russia's Tass news agency quoted Viktor Kladov, a Rostec representative, as saying in February.

As a strategic cooperation project between the two countries, China has now reached agreements with Russia in technology, management and business-related fields, Wu said.

Under the contract, at least 200 heavy helicopters will be built in China, Kladov said in 2017, Russia's state TV channel RT reported then.

China is responsible for the helicopter's design and production and Russia would be acting as a technical partner, Kladov said.

The heavy helicopter, dubbed Advanced Heavy Lift, would have a weight-lift capability of 15 tons, a range of 630 kilometers and a top speed of 300 kilometers an hour, RT reported.

A heavy helicopter can usually be used to airlift heavy cargo and vehicles without the need of an airfield. For military use, a heavy helicopter can transport troops, armored vehicles, artillery and rockets. For civilian use, it can lift heavy engineering vehicles to sites where normal transportation routes could not reach in case of a natural disaster, military observers said.

China will have a complete helicopter family covering from 500-kilogram class to 40-ton class, to satisfy all kinds of needs, Wu said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> *40-ton class heavy helicopter jointly developed by China, Russia to be delivered by 2032*
> By Ma Jun and Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/10 15:52:41
> 
> 
> 
> A scale model of the 40-ton class heavy helicopter jointly developed by China and Russia is displayed at the Airshow China 2018 on November 7, 2018. Photo: IC
> 
> The 40-ton class heavy helicopter, jointly developed by China and Russia, is expected to be delivered by 2032, said Wu Ximing, a Chinese political advisor and chief designer of helicopters for the Aviation Industry Corporation of China.
> 
> "Russia is more experienced in the transmission system when it comes to 40-ton class helicopters, as Russia's Mi-26 is of the 56-ton class. Our goal in the cooperation is to learn from Russia's strong points and close the gap," Wu told the Global Times at a Thursday press conference featuring Chinese legislators and political advisors in the field of aviation.
> 
> Wu said that China lacks experience in technologies related to the transmission system.
> 
> Russia's state corporation Rostec is set to sign "the contract of the century" with China on the helicopter "in the coming two months" after four years' talks on the project, Russia's Tass news agency quoted Viktor Kladov, a Rostec representative, as saying in February.
> 
> As a strategic cooperation project between the two countries, China has now reached agreements with Russia in technology, management and business-related fields, Wu said.
> 
> Under the contract, at least 200 heavy helicopters will be built in China, Kladov said in 2017, Russia's state TV channel RT reported then.
> 
> China is responsible for the helicopter's design and production and Russia would be acting as a technical partner, Kladov said.
> 
> The heavy helicopter, dubbed Advanced Heavy Lift, would have a weight-lift capability of 15 tons, a range of 630 kilometers and a top speed of 300 kilometers an hour, RT reported.
> 
> A heavy helicopter can usually be used to airlift heavy cargo and vehicles without the need of an airfield. For military use, a heavy helicopter can transport troops, armored vehicles, artillery and rockets. For civilian use, it can lift heavy engineering vehicles to sites where normal transportation routes could not reach in case of a natural disaster, military observers said.
> 
> China will have a complete helicopter family covering from 500-kilogram class to 40-ton class, to satisfy all kinds of needs, Wu said.


I am wondering can Z-18 airlift 4.5tons AH-4 arty?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese plane maker COMAC strengthens customer service capacity*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-03-10 19:57:08|Editor: ZX

SHANGHAI, March 10 (Xinhua) -- Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC), developer of China's C919 passenger aircraft, has started construction of its customer service training base in Jiaxing, east China's Zhejiang Province.

Constructing the service training base is a major step for COMAC to strengthen its service capacity, aiming to better meet demands from future customers, according to COMAC.

As an extension facility of COMAC's customer service sector, the base is built to provide training to flight attendants, aircraft maintenance and dispatch, tailored to improve service for future customers of the C919 and CR929 airplanes.

The first phase of the 40,500-square-meter training base will be put into service in September 2020 and will cover an area of about 12.5 hectares.

The C919 passenger airplane, China's first self-developed trunk jetliner, conducted a successful maiden flight in May 2017. It is now under the flight test phase.

The China-Russia joint CR929 wide-body passenger aircraft project is in its initial design phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*China's Chengdu Airlines' domestic ARJ21 passes through the clouds when it landed*
*Video Link
http://www.365yg.com/a6667340400971219464/#mid=1601219618293764*










http://www.365yg.com/a6667335364815880712/#mid=1601219618293764


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's first airplane developed by private firm makes maiden flight*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-09-19 21:34:02|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NANCHANG, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- China's first aircraft independently developed by a private company, the Guanyi GA20, made a successful maiden flight in east China's Jiangxi Province on Wednesday.
> 
> The GA20 is a four-seater, general purpose, single propeller-driven aircraft developed by Guanyi General Aviation, a private company based in Shanghai.
> 
> During the 26-minute maiden flight, the plane ascended to a height of about 300 meters, made a number of routine tests, before landing smoothly at an airport in Nanchang, capital of Jiangxi.
> 
> With an overall length of 8.1 meters and a wingspan of 9.4 meters, the plane is powered by a Lycoming O-320 engine and equipped with a Garmin aviation system. It is designed for multiple purposes such as aviation training, private aviation and tourism.
> 
> Guanyi began to develop the aircraft in 2014 and has settled its general aviation industrial base in the Nanchang High-tech Zone. It plans an annual output of 200 by 2022.
> 
> After the successful maiden flight, Guanyi plans to produce five more GA20s. The company is also developing self-driving cargo aircraft and twin-engine planes.


*China's First Private General-Purpose Plane Completes Technical Flight*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : MAR 12 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's First Private General-Purpose Plane Completes Technical Flight​
(Yicai Global) March 12 -- The GA20, China's first general-purpose aircraft independently researched and developed by a private company, has completed its safety flight testing.

The airplane is expected to obtain certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China and start commercialization in 2020, realizing mass production by 2021 after the successful in-air safety checks at Hengdian Airport in China's southeastern Zhejiang province.

The GA20 was developed and produced by Shanghai-based Guanyi General Aviation, which concluded stall, stability and maneuverability tests in yesterday's technical flight, Chinese state media The Paper reported.

The purpose of such tests is to gain data to verify an airplane's safety, stability and manipulability. It is thus an indispensable phase in aircraft development.

The project to develop the plane started in 2015. A single-engine four-seat fixed-wing craft, the GA20 is China's first airplane produced by a private enterprise that meets international general aviation standards. Guanyi will produce five GA20s for flight testing before obtaining certification for the model, to complete 200 to 300 more safety checks.

The plane will mainly find use in flight training, private flights and travel, Guanyi's Chairman Zhu Songhua said, adding the company will produce 20 GA20s for commercial use after obtaining certification next year, per Guanyi's plan, with 60 to made in 2021 and over 100 in 2022.

The company is also developing three other aircraft models, Zhu said. It will be able to debut a new one every two to three years to meet market demand after the GA20 secures certification.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese-developed AC312E helicopter passes stability flight test*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-08-02 20:13:51|Editor: ZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Aug. 2 (Xinhua) -- The Chinese-developed AC312E light civilian helicopter has passed its stability flight test, a key performance test for helicopters, its developer announced Thursday.
> 
> The model has undertaken multiple flight tests totalling 18 hours, including those for stability and cooling of its propulsion system, at a civil airport in Jiamusi, northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, according to Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
> 
> It represents a major step for AC312E on its validation flight test journey as a new helicopter model, the AVIC said.
> 
> The AC312E, a light twin-engine helicopter, is being developed by AVIC Hafei in Harbin, capital of Heilongjiang.
> 
> The maximum take-off weight of the aircraft is 4.25 tonnes, with a maximum payload of 1.7 tonnes. It can carry nine passengers.
> 
> The AC312E series may be extended to include four specialist models for emergency medical services, search and rescue, business transport, and law enforcement, according to its developer.
> 
> AVIC is among the world's leading helicopter manufacturers with more than 50 models in 12 series and annual production of more than 300 aircraft.


*AC312E Nears to Entry into Service*
source：AVIC publish date：2019-03-20

After 2-week joint effort, CAAC flight test pilots has completed 17.5-hour airworthiness check flight with Avicopter AC312E recently, marking a step further to first delivery.

AC312E is a modernized light twin-engine helicopter based on AC312A, with reliable and powerful Safran Arriel 2H engine and advanced Collins avionics. Redesigned cabin offers flexible and fast reconfiguration to adapt to different missions. 

In addition to that, AC312E provides both hot-and-high performance and low-altitude cruise capability, making it suitable for EMS, off-shore and general transportation, search and rescue, law enforcement and VIP charter services.

On Mar. 2nd, the CAAC flight test campaign started at JianSanjiang airport, Heilongjiang. Supervised by Shenyang arm of CAAC, test pilots’ check list includes take-off, landing, climbing with single or double engines, cruise, instrumentation stability, avionics, cockpit evaluation, etc. 

The completion of the flight test pushes AC312E a giant leap to CAAC Type Certificate and Production Certification, which are essential before delivery.


http://www.avic.com/en/media/news/businessactivities/668831.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*COMAC ARJ21 aircraft has accumulated safe flight over 10,000 hours
International Airport Information Network *2019-04-03 17:30:44
https://www.toutiao.com/a6675598280279196174/




Recently, Chengdu Airlines began to perform flights in the summer and autumn of 2019, and the domestic aircraft ARJ21 added four new routes. At this point, the ARJ21 aircraft has accumulated more than 10,000 safe flights, and 11 aircraft have been put into operation, transporting nearly 320,000 passengers.

According to Chengdu Airlines, the large-scale demonstration operator of ARJ21 aircraft, since the first flight of the ARJ21 aircraft, it has opened routes from Chengdu to Changsha, Hefei, Shangrao, Shanghai, Wenzhou, Zhoushan, Jinan and Harbin. The newly added four ARJ21 flight routes are Changsha-Jinan-Manzhouli, Changsha-Weihai-Manzhouli, Manzhouli-Wulhuangchi-Harbin, Chengdu-Guiyang-Zhangzhou. The ARJ21 aircraft has a further increase in access to the city.

The performance indicators of the ARJ21 aircraft have been continuously optimized, and the indicators such as flight volume, flight normal rate, and flight revenue level have continued to improve, and significant progress has been made in demonstrating large-scale operations. At present, Chengdu Airlines has received a total of 11 ARJ21 aircraft into operation, forming a cross-regional dry-branch route network. By the end of March 2019, the cumulative safe flight exceeded 10,000 hours, transporting nearly 320,000 passengers. In this process, Chengdu Airlines has realized an accelerated transition from small airlines to medium-sized airlines, with a total fleet size of 43 aircraft.
*国产飞机ARJ21已累积安全飞行超10000小时*
国际空港信息网 2019-04-03 17:30:44
https://www.toutiao.com/a6675598280279196174/




近日，成都航空公司开始执行2019年夏秋季航班，国产飞机ARJ21新增4条航线。至此ARJ21飞机已累计安全飞行超10000小时，投入运营11架，运送旅客近32万人次。

据ARJ21飞机的规模化示范运营商成都航空公司介绍，自ARJ21飞机首航以来，先后开通了成都至长沙、合肥、上饶、上海、温州、舟山、济南、哈尔滨等20多个城市的航线。新增的4条ARJ21执飞航线，分别是长沙—济南—满洲里、长沙—威海—满洲里、满洲里—五大连池—哈尔滨、成都—贵阳—衢州。ARJ21飞机通达城市进一步大幅度增加。

ARJ21飞机各项性能指标不断优化，航班量、航班正常率、航班收益水平等指标持续提升，示范规模化运营取得重要进展。目前成都航空共接收11架ARJ21飞机投入运营，形成了跨区域的干支航线网络，截至2019年3月底，累计安全飞行超10000小时，运送旅客近32万人次。成都航空在此过程中实现了由小型航空公司向中型航空公司的加速转变，机队总规模达到43架。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Ethiopian Airlines considers adding China's C919 planes to fleet*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-18 19:31:04|Editor: Xiaoxia

ADDIS ABABA, April 18 (Xinhua) -- Ethiopian Airlines (ET) Group CEO Tewolde Gebremariam on Thursday said the air carrier is considering adding China's C919 passenger planes to its aircraft fleet.

Speaking to Xinhua, Gebremariam said ET has formed a joint committee with Chinese counterparts to follow up the progress of C919 passenger planes.

"ET's engineers are working with COMAC engineers to evaluate the suitability of C919 passenger planes. ET is currently considering adding the C919 planes to its aircraft fleet when the airplanes are ready for sales," said Gebremariam.

The Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China (COMAC) is China's major commercial aircraft developer.

Gebremariam also told Xinhua, ET is working with Chinese government to make Ethiopia's capital Addis Ababa a hub for Chinese aviation technology in Africa.

"ET is working with Chinese government to make Addis Ababa an aviation hub between China and Africa. Addis Ababa will not only be a transfer point for air traffic and cargo, but also a hub for growth of Chinese aviation technology in Africa," he further said.

Ethiopian Airlines already buys a variety of goods from China including aircraft related machinery and furniture.

Ethiopian Airlines currently operates daily passenger flights from Addis Ababa to Guangzhou and Beijing, and thrice-weekly passenger flights to Chengdu, as well as daily passenger and cargo flights to Hong Kong and Shanghai.

The C919, China's first self-developed trunk jetliner, conducted a successful maiden flight on May 5, 2017, at Shanghai Pudong International Airport.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Adam WANG SHANGHAI MEGA

*CHINA COMAC ARJ21 Business Jets (CBJ) ready for your service*



http://p1.pstatp.com/large/pgc-image/3f445466305740038229d9a86e817bf8

















*漂亮！国产ARJ21公务机内饰首次曝光*
文汇客户端 2019-04-16 10:06:06






第八届亚洲公务航空大会及展览会今天在上海虹桥国际机场公务机基地拉开帷幕。中国商飞公司首次携ARJ21飞机系列化产品之一，一架1:10比例的CBJ公务机剖开式模型参加本届航展，全面展示公司发展建设和CBJ公务机研制情况。

CBJ公务机是一款极具市场竞争力的产品，具有“高端、舒适”的特点。CBJ公务机拥有超越同级机型更宽敞的客舱空间，可满足12-29座的座位布局，能够根据客户个性化需求，灵活布置VIP卧室、休息区、会议区、会客区、就餐区等相对独立的功能区间。客舱配备舒适可倾斜、330度旋转的21英寸座椅，拥有全球顶尖的内饰和先进的交互式娱乐系统，低至55分贝的噪声抑制设计将为客户营造静谧的客舱环境。CBJ公务机还具有出色的高原高温性能、复杂航线越障能力及抗大侧风性能，典型巡航速度马赫数0.78，航程5500千米。






中国商飞公司致力于为全球公务机客户提供定制化的改装和一揽子运营解决方案，与优秀战略合作伙伴共同为客户提供CBJ公务机改装设计、运行支持和客服保障等全寿命周期贴心服务。

当前，ARJ21新支线客机航线运行平稳，已安全运营超10000小时，载客超过32万人次，运营商数量逐步增加。2018年以来，中国商飞公司围绕CBJ公务机，与多家潜在客户进行交流，就购机及后续运营模式、支持方案等事宜进行深入洽谈。中国商飞公司将始终坚持“以客户为中心”，不断完善客户服务体系，自强不息，苦练内功，持续提升服务支持与运行保障能力。






本届公务机展期间，中国商飞公司还将围绕飞机产品、项目进展、客服建设等方面介绍公司发展建设、CBJ公务机研制及市场开发情况，与意向客户积极对接，持续改进CBJ公务机产品，进一步拓展公务机市场。



作者：张晓鸣编辑：顾一琼责任编辑：钮怿

*文汇独家稿件，转载请注明出处。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1087545085892354048
> 
> CGTN✔@CGTNOfficial
> First test plane lands successfully at Beijing Daxing International Airport at 10:10 a.m. BJT; Beijing's new airport is set to open later this year (image via CAAC)
> 62
> 10:58 AM - Jan 22, 2019
> 
> *Beijing Daxing International Airport welcomes its first plane*
> (People's Daily) 14:29, January 22, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> Beijing Daxing International Airport welcomed its first plane on Tuesday, which indicates that the construction of the new airport will be soon examined.
> 
> The examination of the airport started on Tuesday and will end on March 15, lasting two months. The examination work includes four runways, six instrument landing systems, and seven sets of lights, among others. The completion of the examination work indicates that the airport could begin operation soon.
> 
> The calibration console adopted in this flight check is with independent intellectual property right in China, which has powerful functions and reliable performance.
> 
> Xiong Jie, the director at the Flight Inspection Center for CAAC, said that there were very few airports like the Daxing International Airport in the world with four high-grade runways constructed and put into check and use at the same time.
> 
> The construction of the airport will be completed on June 30 and will be open for air traffic before September 30 as planned.


*New Beijing airport completes four test flights*
By Zou Shuo | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-05-13 09:34 




Four passenger planes that took part in Monday's trial flights. [Photo provided to China Daily]

Beijing's new airport saw four passenger planes completing test flights Monday morning.

Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines respectively dispatched flagship models Boeing 747-8, Airbus 350-900 and A380. Meanwhile, Xiamen Airlines sent a Boeing 787-9 to take part in the test flights.

At 9 am, the A380 from China Southern Airlines made the first flight, taking off from Beijing Capital International Airport in the northeastern part of the city. At 9:30 am, the plane landed smoothly on the western runway at Beijing Daxing International Airport.

Xiamen Airlines' Boeing 787-9 finished the last of the four flights, touching down at the new airport at around 9:46 am.

Beijing Daxing International Airport is scheduled to be completed June 30 and open Sept 30. It aims to meet the country's surging air service demands and relieve the flight pressure at Beijing Capital International Airport.

The new airport, located at the junction of Beijing's Daxing district and Langfang, a city in neighboring Hebei province, is expected to handle 45 million passengers annually by 2021 and 72 million by 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China, EU sign milestone agreements on civil aviation cooperation*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-21 06:20:36|Editor: Liangyu







Representatives from China and the European Union shake hands after signing agreements on civil aviation cooperation in Brussels, Belgium, on May 20, 2019. China and the European Commission on Monday signed two milestone agreements on civil aviation, marking an important step to implement the consensuses reached by leaders from both sides during the China-EU Summit held last month. (Xinhua/European Union)

BRUSSELS, May 20 (Xinhua) -- China and the European Commission on Monday signed two milestone agreements on civil aviation, marking an important step to implement the consensuses reached by leaders from both sides during the China-EU Summit held last month.

The two agreements are Agreement on Civil Aviation Safety between China and the European Union (EU) and Agreement between China and the EU on Certain Aspects of Air Services.

Hailing the two aviation agreements as "a first big step", European Commission President Jean-Claude Juncker said: "In an increasingly unsettled world, Europe's partnership with China is more important than ever before."

"The EU firmly believes that nations working together makes the world a stronger, safer and more prosperous place for all," Juncker said in a statement.

The two agreements "will create jobs, boost growth and bring our continents and peoples closer together. Today's agreements show the potential of our partnership (with China) and we should continue on this path of cooperation," he said.

Feng Zhenglin, head of the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC), said the two agreements will further promote cooperation between China and Europe in civil aviation fields while enriching the content of China-EU comprehensive strategic partnership.

"Signing of the first agreement and its airworthiness certification annex is a response to the call for aviation industry development in both China and Europe, and is conducive to the two-way exchanges of civil aviation products developed and manufactured by both sides," Feng said ahead of the signing ceremony.

"The signing of the second one will remove the contradiction between the bilateral air services agreements signed by China and EU member states and EU law, and will provide legal certainty for the operation of air carriers from both sides," said Feng.

"The two agreements will for sure bring China-EU civil aviation cooperation to a new stage and a new high," he added.

"The two agreements ... are highly professional and reflect the broadness and depth of the two sides' cooperation. Both China and the EU stand for multilateralism and want to build an open world. Strengthening cooperation in the field of civil aviation is a strong example of walking the talk," Ambassador Zhang Ming, head of the Chinese Mission to the EU who also attended the ceremony, said in a statement.

The main objective of the first agreement is to support worldwide trade in aircraft and related products, the EU said in the statement.

"This agreement will remove the unnecessary duplication of evaluation and certification activities for aeronautical products by the civil aviation authorities, and therefore reduce costs for the aviation sector. The agreement will also promote cooperation between the EU and China towards a high level of civil aviation safety and environmental compatibility," it said.

The second agreement marks China's recognition of the principle of EU designation, whereby all EU airlines will be able to fly to China from any EU member state with a bilateral air services agreement with China under which unused traffic rights are available, read the statement.

Up until now, only airlines owned and controlled by a given member state or its nationals could fly between that member state and China. The conclusion of a horizontal agreement will thereby bring bilateral air services agreements between China and EU member states into conformity with EU law -- a renewed legal certainty which will be beneficial to airlines on both sides, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Satellite system to track planes in real time*
By ZHAO LEI | China Daily | Updated: 2019-05-23 02:57



Sun Jiadong, former chief designer of the Beidou navigation system, tries out a device combining Beidou and augmented reality technologies at an exhibition in Beijing on Wednesday. WANG ZHUANGFEI / CHINA DAILY

Chinese researchers are developing a satellite-based monitoring system capable of tracking and reporting the location of airliners in flight in nearly real time, according to project leaders.

Sky Mirror, designed by China Electronics Technology Group Corp's 54th Research Institute in Shijiazhuang, capital of Hebei province, will enable air traffic controllers to avoid another tragedy similar to that involving Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 in which ground control lost the tracking of the jetliner due to suspected human factors, and will also help rescuers quickly and accurately locate airliners in distress.

With these advantages, the system will extensively improve civil aviation industry safety around the world, said Wei Haitao, deputy head of the institute's satellite navigation operation.

MH370, which carried 239 passengers and crew, disappeared from radar screens during a flight from Kuala Lumpur to Beijing on March 8, 2014. "After the MH370 incident, the need for time-sensitive air traffic surveillance has rapidly increased," he said.

"We were asked by our civil aviation authorities to design and construct a space-based network that can monitor and track the real-time location and flight trajectory of civil airliner."

Currently, air traffic controllers mainly rely on ground surveillance radar to track flights, but this approach is subject to many restrictions such as the radars' detection range and the absence of such equipment on the sea.

The improved method, involving the use of a satellite-enabled device called automatic dependent surveillance-broadcast, or ADS-B, in which a plane obtains its position via satellite navigation and periodically broadcasts the information to ground control, also requires a certain number of ground facilities along the flight route.

In contrast, Sky Mirror will consist of a number of satellites placed in low-Earth orbit and will receive signals emitted by the ADS-B from airborne airliners, no matter where they are, and then transfer the location to ground control, Wei explained.

He said new airliners to be delivered to domestic carriers in the future will all be equipped with ADS-B capable of receiving navigation and positioning signals from China's Beidou Navigation Satellite System, and will benefit from Beidou's high-accuracy services.

Ye Hongjun, project manager of Sky Mirror, said the system's first satellite will soon be launched on a Long March 11 carrier rocket to perform a two-year technological demonstration. He added that eight such satellites are scheduled for launching in 2021 to form a regional system covering the Asia-Pacific region and will then offer commercial services to airlines.

China is the second nation, after the United States, that is developing and building a space-based air traffic surveillance network. The researchers made the remarks on the sidelines of the 10th China Satellite Navigation Conference which opened in Beijing on Wednesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Recently, for MA700 aircraft development, batch 10001 static test aircraft front and mid-fuselage rolled off the line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From Genghi Khan Airlines website,

*内蒙古草原再添“雄鹰”*
天骄航空首航在即
喜迎第二架ARJ21飞机




​6月4日，一架带有“内蒙古银行号”涂装的国产商用喷气客机ARJ21平稳降落呼和浩特白塔国际机场，正式加入天骄航空机队。这是天骄航空接收的第二架飞机，今年机队规模将达到四架。第十三届全国政协人口资源环境委员会副主任任亚平、自治区政协常委杨茂盛、交投集团董事长郑俊、内蒙古银行党委副书记王浩志、天骄航空董事长郝玉涛等到停机坪迎接接机小组的归来。







这架ARJ21飞机与天骄航空首架ARJ21飞机均为两舱布局，8个超级经济舱，70个经济舱，每一个座椅均配备了USB充电口，乘坐舒适度极好。ARJ21飞机具有良好的高温、高寒、高原性能，特别适应我国中西部和北部地区机场起降条件和复杂航路越障要求。




天骄航空于2018年3月经中国民用航空局批准筹建，2019年1月22日获颁公共航空运输企业经营许可证。目前，天骄航空正在运行合格审定阶段，正在进行验证试飞，预计7月初实现首航。天骄航空运营初期将着重拓展自治区内航线网络，增加航班密度，实现“盟市—首府”的航空公交化，提高区内居民及游客的出行效率。




作为全国首家纯国产喷气客机机队运营商，天骄航空肩负着探索国产喷气客机市场化、产业化发展新模式的使命。2019年1月24日，天骄航空与成都航空签署了战略合作协议，在航空运输市场拓展、运行支持、运营信息共享等方面达成了共识，将携手加强安全体系的建设、优化航线网络布局、加强专业技术团队训练投入，探索出一条适合ARJ21运营模式和支线航空发展的新路径。天骄航空还将于中国商飞公司密切合作，以航空运输业为核心，打造相关服务产业，携手助推内蒙古地区航空产业发展。

Summary:

Genghis Khan airlines just received its second ARJ21.
Genghis Khan airlines operational certification process by Civil Aviation Administration of China is in progress, first operational flight expected on July.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

22:46, 04-Jun-2019
*CR929: China and Russia's joint efforts on airliners*
By Gong Zhe




It's a Boeing or an Airbus. The two companies have been dominating the airliner market since the 1990s, with about 90 percent of shares.

And now rivals from China and Russia are trying to become the third player.

After China's COMAC C919 and Russia's UAC MC-21, the two countries have teamed up to build CR929, a wide-body aimed to rival Boeing 787 and Airbus A330.

This plane is one of the largest projects between the two countries in the 21st century.

The project was announced back in 2017, and a model was displayed to the public during the 2018 Zhuhai Airshow.

The joint venture is 50:50 between the two countries and Russians will build a new engine named PD-35 for the plane.

According to UEC, the engine can rival U.S. and British models of the next generation.

This is a long project that's not going to finish in a few years. "The first flight of the aircraft is scheduled for 2025-28," Viktor Kladov, Rostec's director for international cooperation and regional policy, told China Daily.

According to data collected by U.S. aerospace magazine "Aviation Week & Space Technology", the CR929 will be larger than Airbus A330 and requires larger engine thrust to push it up.

It also reported the length and wingspan of the plane will be more than 63 meters.

Three types of CR929 will be produced, with capacity ranging from 250 to 440 people.

With all that said, the plane was still in its design phase as of late 2018. Each of the specifications is subject to change.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Second operator of ARJ21 to start operation in July*
Yang Jian 22:05 UTC+8, 2019-06-05 



The first and second ARJ21s of the Genghis Khan Airlines which will start commercial operation early next month

China-developed regional jet, the ARJ21, will begin commercial operation with its second operator, Genghis Khan Airlines, early next month.

The newly established carrier, which is based in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, started flight tests with its first ARJ21 on Tuesday night between Hohhot Baita International Airport and Ulanhot.

The Inner Mongolian carrier, approved by the Civil Aviation Administration of China in March 2018, plans to operate with a wholly domestically developed fleet. 

It took delivery of its first ARJ21 in Shanghai in February and received the second jet on Tuesday.

The airline plans to purchase a total of 25 ARJ21s within five years and will begin receiving the C919, China's first home-developed narrow-body jet, after that.

The carrier is expected to not only improve transportation in Inner Mongolia but also help explore the marketing and industrial development of the domestically developed jet.

The ARJ21 regional jet, with eight premier and 70 economy-class seats, is suitable for the high terrain of Inner Mongolia. A seven-hour highway drive within the region, for instance, can be shortened to roughly an hour by air.

Currently, the jet’s sole operator, Chengdu Airlines, operates 11 ARJ21s to 20 Chinese cities. The ARJ21 fleet has transported some 270,000 passengers since it started commercial operation in June 2016.



The first and second ARJ21s of Genghis Khan Airlines at the Hohhot Baita International Airport





​A flight attendant welcomes passengers.

Urumqi Air will become the third operator of the ARJ21. 

The carrier, which is based in the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, said the aircraft is suitable for the low temperatures and elevated terrain of northwest China.

The multiple operators will help to further improve the design of the jet, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, developer of the ARJ21 and C919.

Before the ARJ21 test flight, Genghis Khan Airlines also carried out two simulated emergency evacuations: one that a lithium battery was on fire, which occurred on a Boeing 787 Dreamliner; second, an engine failure during takeoff.

More than 100 ARJ21s will be delivered in the next five years to challenge the domination of the Bombardier and Embraer in regional services, COMAC said.

The ARJ21-700 has a flight range of up to 3,700 kilometers. It acquired its aircraft type certificate in December 2014 and completed its maiden flight in June 2016. Mass production started in September 2017.

China has in recent years stepped up efforts to build up its commercial aircraft industry. 

Besides the ARJ21-700, COMAC has unveiled the larger C919, a narrow-body jet designed to rival the Airbus A320 and the Boeing 737 series. A prototype CR929, the first long-haul jet jointly developed by China and Russia, has been unveiled.



A simulated emergency evacuation.





​Officials and crew of Genghis Khan Airlines take delivery of its second ARJ21 on Tuesday.

Source: SHINE Editor: Liu Qi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China to be world's largest aviation market in 3-6 yrs*
By Zhang Jie | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-06-20 13:23

















A bird's-eye view of Beijing Daxing International Airport. [Photo/VCG]
China will become to the world's largest aviation market in the next three to six years, news website ThePaper reported on Thursday.

China's passenger throughput is expected to reach 980 million by 2022, while the figure in the US will fall between 950 million to 960 million, said the website, citing an official from the International Air Transport Association.

As time goes on, the global aviation market will tilt toward the Asia-Pacific region, where India's market size ranking will rise to the third spot from seventh in the world and Indonesia's to fifth from tenth, said Hou Kan, regional director of airport, passenger, cargo and security of IATA North Asia.

In the next 20 years, half the growth in the global aviation market will come from the Asia-Pacific region, which will account for 55 percent, while growth from China will account for 28 percent in the Asia-Pacific region, Hou said.

The fast-growing aviation market will add pressure to airport infrastructure.

Among the world's top 100 largest airports, only four have the infrastructure to satisfy the passenger volume growth in next five years, according to Hou.

Moreover, the traditional airline carriers will also be challenged by some nonaviation companies such as internet tech firms and logistics companies, according to Hou.

In the future, paperless service, utilizing big data to simplify security inspection on risk-free passengers, and automatic luggage sorting by artificial intelligence technology will be the development direction for airports, Hou added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Sino-Italian helicopter program of 12.8 billion yuan established in east China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-27 16:25:37|Editor: Liangyu

HANGZHOU, June 27 (Xinhua) -- A Sino-Italian helicopter production program worth 12.8 billion yuan (1.86 billion U.S.dollars) has been established in eastern China's Zhejiang province, sources with Pinghu municipal government in Zhejiang said Thursday.

The program, located in Pinghu Park of the Zhangjiang Yangtse River Delta Hi-Tech Area, will be a completion and delivery center, as well as a production line for the Italian leading aviation giant Leonardo Corporation in the Asia-Pacific region.

According to the program between the European company and Chinese general aviation firm Shanghai Zenisun, two production lines for the AW109 and AW139 helicopters will be constructed.

The annual production capacity will reach 150 helicopters with an annual output value of 16 billion yuan (about 2.33 billion U.S. dollars).

The program is part of the country's strategic programs under the Belt and Road Initiative and will be an important driving force for the construction of an aviation emergency rescue system covering China.

According to the Pinghu municipal government, the program will help to boost the local equipment manufacturing industry.

The Leonardo Corporation showed various new helicopters at the first China International Import Expo celebrated last year in Shanghai, where the helicopter production program was put forward.

The program will start in November this year, and the first group of helicopters will roll off the production line in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Infrastructure completed at Beijing's new Daxing airport*
By Wang Keju | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-01 09:00
















The construction of Beijing Daxing International Airport nears completion on Sunday. [Photo by Kuang Linhua/China Daily]

Simulation exercises running for more than two months will now test facilities

Building of the infrastructure for Beijing Daxing International Airport, which started in 2014, was completed on Sunday, marking the start of the preparatory stage of the airport's operation, according to the airport authorities.

The main construction projects, including airline bases, air traffic control tower, highway, intercity railway, high-speed subway line and other supporting facilities, were completed on schedule and passed inspection by the Civil Aviation Administration, the airport said in a news release.

Guo Yanchi, chief engineer in charge of the construction work, said the planning and design for the new airport was guided by its positioning as an international hub airport and the traffic it is expected to handle.

The terminal was designed to shorten the walking distance for passengers and provide as many aprons for aircraft as possible at the same time, Guo said, adding that it is only 600 meters, or less than an 8-minute walk, from the center of the terminal to the farthest boarding gate in each wing.

"It's more efficient for the passengers than any other large airport terminal of the same size in the world," he said. "The airport is also the world's first to be designed with double-deck departure and double-deck arrival platforms."

The airport has also adopted green and energy-saving concepts to incorporate natural light and seamless steel structure in its terminal design, Guo added.

To offer a more refreshing travel experience, five ancient-Chinese-style outdoor courtyards - with the themes "Silk Garden", "Tea Garden", "Porcelain Garden", "Countryside Garden" and "Chinese Garden" - feature at the end of the five departure lounges for use by passengers waiting for their flights, he said.

The airport is now organizing six large-scale simulation exercises for all departments stationed there to test its facilities and equipment. The exercises, running over more than two months, will see over 500 flights and handle 51,000 passengers and 35,000 items of luggage, according to the news release.

"The airport will also have to conduct several more test flights - for example, flying in low-visibility conditions - before being put into operation," Guo said.

The airport, which is planned to open before Sept 30, will act as a second international airport for Beijing to relieve pressure from rising demand for air travel on Beijing's Capital International Airport.

By 2021, the new airport is expected to handle 45 million passengers a year. By 2025, that number is expected to grow to 72 million.


----------



## JSCh

*Construction Memorabilia of Daxing Int'l Airport*
New China TV
Published on Jun 30, 2019

From a sheep farm to the world's largest integrated transportation hub, this is how Beijing Daxing International Airport is constructed:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Recently, for MA700 aircraft development, batch 10001 static test aircraft front and mid-fuselage rolled off the line.


29 June front fuselage rolled off the line, and would proceed to joining of the nose and the front fuselage next.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China develops new aluminum alloy capable of reducing 15% of C919’s weight*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/8 14:44:00

A Chinese company has developed a world-leading aluminium alloy technology that is expected to help China's homegrown C919 passenger jets reduce 15 percent of their weight in the future.

The technology, a nano-ceramic aluminium alloy, was developed by Shanghai-based JuneYao Group. The new material is able to increase the strength of traditional aluminum alloys by 30 percent and it may take one or two decades for foreign competitors to catch up with such technology, the company's president Wang Junhao said at a conference on Sunday.

"Why reduce airplane weight? Based on the oil price in 2015, losing one kilogram of a jet's weight equates to saving 12,000 yuan in fuel consumption," Wang said.

Wu Guanghui, the chief designer of the C919, said in an earlier interview that the team was testing the new material's performance in panels and forge pieces. If the material passes the test, it will be used in a large scale to replace import materials. 

The new material has been widely used in space satellites, space stations such as Tiangong-1 and Tiangong-2, as well as in airplane applications, according to media reports. 

JuneYao Group began cooperation with Shanghai Jiaotong University in 2015 to develop a new materials business. In September 2017, the company set up a research institute, claiming intellectual property rights on ceramic aluminium new materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China masters fatigue-resistant tech for chopper*
By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/16 18:08:14



A Z-10 attack helicopter attached to an army aviation brigade under the PLA 80th Group Army hovers at low altitude for last-minute checks during the flight training on November 21, 2017. Photo: eng.chinamil.com.cn

China recently mastered a new fatigue-resistant technology for helicopter rotors, which could greatly expand the helicopters' capability and service time, a development which military experts said on Tuesday could be of strategic value to China's domestic helicopter industry as the technology could be used on China's future heavy-lift transport helicopters and attack helicopters.

During the development of an unidentified helicopter, engineers at Changhe Aircraft Industry (Group) Corporation Ltd under the state-owned Aviation Industry of China (AVIC) found that the newly designed rotor using a titanium alloy failed to pass fatigue tests, China Aviation News, a newspaper affiliated with AVIC, reported on Tuesday.

The company, cooperating with scientific research teams at Xi'an-based Northwestern Polytechnical University and the All-Russian Scientific Research Institute of Aviation Materials, then developed a new technique that helps reduce wear and tear on components, doubling their service time, the report said.

The anti-fatigue feature is important because rotor fatigue is not always noticeable, causing unforeseen dangers, the report said.

Wei Dongxu, a Beijing-based military analyst, told the Global Times that a fatigue-resistant rotor could also allow a helicopter to work under higher stress, including maintaining high speeds for extended periods or lifting heavier cargo for longer distances.

A titanium alloy is a strong metal and, together with the new technique, could make helicopters more reliable in difficult environmental conditions, including at sea and in the desert, analysts said.

The breakthrough took three years of research and is of important strategic value to China's domestic helicopter industry, the China Aviation News report said, noting that China had grappled with the key issues to independently make fatigue-resistant rotor wing components.

The new rotor could be used on China's future heavy-lift transport helicopters and attack helicopters, which need to perform extreme maneuvers in combat, Wei said.

AVIC has developed military helicopters, including the Z-8 transport helicopter and Z-10 attack helicopter, and is currently developing a 40-ton class heavy helicopter with Russia, according to media reports.

The heavy helicopter, dubbed Advanced Heavy Lift, would have a weight-lift capability of 15 tons, a range of 630 kilometers and a top speed of 300 kilometers an hour, RT reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 29 June front fuselage rolled off the line, and would proceed to joining of the nose and the front fuselage next.


From AVIC's weibo, progress of MA700 batch 10001 static test aircraft development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 中国商飞 今天 10:58 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【C919 103架机顺利转场阎良】7月26日上午6:32，C919飞机103架机从上海浦东机场起飞，于9:11降落西安阎良机场，开展新阶段试验试飞任务。
> 
> C919飞机103架机于2018年12月28日在上海浦东机场成功首飞。在完成一系列繁重的测试、改装任务之后，103架机转场阎良，后续将开展颤振、空速校准、载荷、操稳和性能等科目的试飞。今天的执飞机组试飞员：邹礼学、张健伟、蔡俊，试飞工程师：黄震宇、李畅。
> 
> 目前，中国商飞公司已投入3架C919飞机，先后在上海浦东、西安阎良、山东东营、江西南昌等地开展试验试飞。


*COMAC*
Today 10:58

[C919 103 machine smoothly transferred to Yanliang] 
At 6:32 am on July 26, the C919 aircraft took off from Shanghai Pudong Airport and landed at Xi'an Yanliang Airport at 9:11 to carry out a new phase test flight mission.

The C919 aircraft 103 aircraft successfully made its first flight at Shanghai Pudong Airport on December 28, 2018. After completing a series of heavy testing and modification tasks, 103 aircraft will be transferred to Yanliang, and subsequent flight tests such as flutter, airspeed calibration, load, operation and performance will be carried out. Today's aircraft test pilots: Zou Lixue, Zhang Jianwei, Cai Jun, flight test engineers: Huang Zhenyu, Li Chang.

At present, COMAC has produced three C919 aircraft, and has conducted pilot test flights in Shanghai Pudong, Xi'an Yanliang, Shandong Dongying, and Jiangxi Nanchang.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Second operator of ARJ21 to start operation in July*
> Yang Jian 22:05 UTC+8, 2019-06-05
> 
> 
> 
> The first and second ARJ21s of the Genghis Khan Airlines which will start commercial operation early next month
> 
> China-developed regional jet, the ARJ21, will begin commercial operation with its second operator, Genghis Khan Airlines, early next month.
> 
> The newly established carrier, which is based in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region, started flight tests with its first ARJ21 on Tuesday night between Hohhot Baita International Airport and Ulanhot.
> 
> The Inner Mongolian carrier, approved by the Civil Aviation Administration of China in March 2018, plans to operate with a wholly domestically developed fleet.
> 
> It took delivery of its first ARJ21 in Shanghai in February and received the second jet on Tuesday.
> 
> The airline plans to purchase a total of 25 ARJ21s within five years and will begin receiving the C919, China's first home-developed narrow-body jet, after that.
> 
> The carrier is expected to not only improve transportation in Inner Mongolia but also help explore the marketing and industrial development of the domestically developed jet.
> 
> The ARJ21 regional jet, with eight premier and 70 economy-class seats, is suitable for the high terrain of Inner Mongolia. A seven-hour highway drive within the region, for instance, can be shortened to roughly an hour by air.
> 
> Currently, the jet’s sole operator, Chengdu Airlines, operates 11 ARJ21s to 20 Chinese cities. The ARJ21 fleet has transported some 270,000 passengers since it started commercial operation in June 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> The first and second ARJ21s of Genghis Khan Airlines at the Hohhot Baita International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​A flight attendant welcomes passengers.
> 
> Urumqi Air will become the third operator of the ARJ21.
> 
> The carrier, which is based in the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, said the aircraft is suitable for the low temperatures and elevated terrain of northwest China.
> 
> The multiple operators will help to further improve the design of the jet, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, developer of the ARJ21 and C919.
> 
> Before the ARJ21 test flight, Genghis Khan Airlines also carried out two simulated emergency evacuations: one that a lithium battery was on fire, which occurred on a Boeing 787 Dreamliner; second, an engine failure during takeoff.
> 
> More than 100 ARJ21s will be delivered in the next five years to challenge the domination of the Bombardier and Embraer in regional services, COMAC said.
> 
> The ARJ21-700 has a flight range of up to 3,700 kilometers. It acquired its aircraft type certificate in December 2014 and completed its maiden flight in June 2016. Mass production started in September 2017.
> 
> China has in recent years stepped up efforts to build up its commercial aircraft industry.
> 
> Besides the ARJ21-700, COMAC has unveiled the larger C919, a narrow-body jet designed to rival the Airbus A320 and the Boeing 737 series. A prototype CR929, the first long-haul jet jointly developed by China and Russia, has been unveiled.
> 
> 
> 
> A simulated emergency evacuation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Officials and crew of Genghis Khan Airlines take delivery of its second ARJ21 on Tuesday.
> 
> Source: SHINE Editor: Liu Qi




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1154658192351092738Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

Chinese startup Genghis Khan Airlines had its maiden flight from Hohhot to Ulanhot in North China’s Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region with the home-made ARJ21 regional jet on Friday. The carrier is the first airline to fly with the ARJ21.


​
3:42 PM - Jul 26, 2019

*ARJ21 starts commercial operation with 2nd operator*
Yang Jian 17:04 UTC+8, 2019-07-26 



7 Photos | View Slide Show ›

China-developed regional jet, the ARJ21, began commercial operations with its second operator, Genghis Khan Airlines, on Friday.

The first ARJ21 with the new carrier based in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region took off from Hohhot Baita International Airport and landed at Ulanhot.

The carrier, approved by the Civil Aviation Administration of China in March 2018, plans to operate with a wholly domestically developed fleet. It took delivery of its first ARJ21 in Shanghai in February and received the second jet in June.

The airline plans to purchase a total of 25 ARJ21s within five years and will begin receiving the C919, China's first home-developed narrow-body jet, after that. It plans to operate 60 routes among 40 destinations mainly within Inner Mongolia.

The ARJ21 regional jet, with eight premier and 70 economy-class seats, is suitable for the high terrain of Inner Mongolia. 

Currently, the jet’s sole operator, Chengdu Airlines, operates 11 ARJ21s to over 20 Chinese cities. The ARJ21 fleet has caarried some 400,000 passengers since it started commercial operation in June 2016.

Urumqi Air will become the third operator of the ARJ21. The carrier, which is based in the Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region, said the aircraft is suitable for the low temperatures and elevated terrain of northwest China.

The multiple operators will help to further improve the design of the jet, according to the Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China, developer of the ARJ21 and C919.

More than 100 ARJ21s will be delivered in the next five years to challenge the domination of the Bombardier and Embraer in regional services, COMAC said.

The ARJ21-700 has a flight range of up to 3,700 kilometers. It acquired its aircraft type certificate in December 2014 and completed its maiden flight in June 2016. Mass production started in September 2017.

Source: SHINE Editor: Cai Wenjun

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Electric helicopter research underway*
By Zhao Lei | China Daily | Updated: 2019-07-30 07:04
















An AC311 helicopter will serve as a platform for research into electric helicopters. [Photo/Xinhua]

Chinese designers have begun preliminary research into developing an electric helicopter and are working toward building a prototype for demonstration purposes, according to a key figure in the program.

Deng Jinghui, chief designer at the China Helicopter Research and Development Institute in Jingdezhen, Jiangxi province, said researchers and engineers have carried out trial demonstrations of an electric tail rotor. They are making preparations for the device to be used on a 2-metric ton conventional helicopter during preliminary test flights, Deng said.

Engineers will remove the aircraft's original tail rotor and related transmission apparatus and then install an electric tail rotor that generates thrust independently rather than relying on traditional engines, he added.

"Replacing a conventional tail rotor with an electric version is our first step in exploring and verifying the technical feasibility of an all-electric helicopter," Deng explained.

He said engineers plan to spend about two years to test how the electric tail rotor will perform. If everything goes according to plan, they will replace the same helicopter's main engine and the conventional main rotor with an electric generator, an electric motor and an electrically propelled main rotor for further tests.

Within the coming decade, the Chinese aviation engineers will strive to build an all-electric helicopter. The keys to this goal are stronger motors and longer-lasting batteries, which will take the place of engines and electric generators.

The biggest advantage of an electric helicopter, Deng said, is that it will not need transmissions－not only one of the essential parts but also one of the most sophisticated components in conventional helicopters.

"The removal of transmissions and the use of electric motors will help to reduce a helicopter's weight, streamline its structure, make control easier and also improve reliability," he said.

The first manned flight of an electric aircraft took place in 1973 in Austria. However, all manned electric aircraft today are still limited to experimental demonstrations.

According to media reports, the first manned electric helicopter was the Solution F/Chretien Helicopter, developed and built by Pascal Chretien, a French-Australian helicopter pilot and engineer, for technology demonstration purposes. The aircraft made its maiden flight in August 2011 in France.

Since then, a handful of electric helicopter prototypes have conducted test flights but none of them have entered mass production.

Wang Ya'nan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine, explained that compared with a conventional helicopter, electric models feature multiple advantages such as simpler structures, better control, zero emissions and reduced operating costs.

He said the future of electric helicopters depends on whether engineers can develop and make high-performance power systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 中国商飞
> 35分钟前 来自 iPhone客户端
> 【迎着朝阳起飞！C919大型客机104架机完成首次试验飞行】2019年8月1日，C919大型客机104架机于5时32分从上海浦东国际机场第四跑道起飞，经过1小时25分钟的飞行，在完成了多个试验点、对飞机各系统进行了初始操纵检查后，于6时57分返航并平稳降落，顺利完成其首次试验飞行任务。执行此次首次试验飞行的机组成员为：试飞员：邹礼学、聂飞、吴鑫；试飞工程师：凌宁、王海刚。
> 
> 104架机是C919大型客机第四架试飞飞机，主要承担航电系统、起飞着陆性能、自动飞行系统和自然结冰等相关科目的试飞任务。
> 
> 截止目前，中国商飞公司共有4架飞机投入试飞工作，101-103架机已在西安阎良、山东东营、江西南昌等地开展试验试飞，静力试验和其他地面验证试验也在稳步推进。根据计划，105、106架机也将在今年下半年投入试飞，届时C919大型客机研制将进入密集试飞阶段。


*COMAC*
35 minutes ago from weibo

[Climbing against the sun! The C919 large passenger aircraft 104 aircraft completed the first test flight.]

On August 1, 2019, the C919 passenger aircraft 104 took off from the fourth runway of Shanghai Pudong International Airport at 5:32. After 1 hour and 25 minutes of flight, several initial checkpoints and inspections task of the aircraft systems was completed, the aircraft returned at 6:57 and landed smoothly, successfully completing its first test mission. The crew members who carried out the first test flight were: test pilots: Zou Lixue, Nie Fei, Wu Xin; flight test engineers: Ling Ning, Wang Haigang.

The 104 aircraft is the fourth flight test aircraft of the C919 large passenger aircraft. It mainly undertakes flight test tasks for avionics systems, take-off and landing performance, automatic flight systems and natural icing.

Up to now, a total of four aircrafts of Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China have been put into test flight. The 101-103 aircraft has been tested in Xi'an Yanliang, Shandong Dongying and Jiangxi Nanchang. The static test and other ground verification tests are also steadily advancing. According to the plan, 105 and 106 aircraft will also be put into test flight in the second half of this year. At that time, the development of the C919 large passenger aircraft will enter the intensive test flight phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> From AVIC's weibo, progress of MA700 batch 10001 static test aircraft development.


中国航空工业集团有限公司 


8月1日 11:32 来自 专业版微博
【“新舟”700飞机前机身部段交付用户】7月30日清晨，航空工业陕飞参与研制的首架民用客机“新舟”700飞机001架机前机身部段正式启运交付用户。这也是“新舟”700飞机第一个实现总装大部件对接并顺利交付用户的部段，同时也标志着项目研制取得了阶段性胜利，向实现整机总装下线目标又迈出了坚实的一步。O网页链接

*China Aviation Industry Corporation*
August 1st 11:32 from the professional version of Weibo

[MA-700 aircraft front fuselage section delivery to user]

On the morning of July 30, the aviation industry subsidiary Shaanxi Aircraft Corp. participated in the development of the first MA-700 001 aircraft front fuselage section officially delivered to the user. This is also the first section of the MA-700 to realize the docking of large components and the smooth delivery to users. It also marks a milestone in the development of the project and a solid step towards achieving the goal of full assembly.​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*C919 on track for commercial debut in 2021*
By Zhu Wenqian | China Daily | Updated: 2019-08-02 09:20
















The fourth test aircraft of the C919 takes a test flight on Thursday in Shanghai. [Photo by Yin Liqin/China News Service]

The fourth test aircraft of the C919, China's first home-built narrow-body passenger jet, took part in a test flight in Shanghai on Thursday, and another two new test jets, the 105 and 106, will complete their first test flights later this year, before entering the market in 2021.

The progress indicates that the C919 will speed up its work in getting airworthiness certification, an industry expert said.

Four C919 jets - the 101, 102, 103 and 104 - have completed testing, and now they are undergoing more intense test flights, static tests, and other ground tests at several testing bases, including Yanliang district in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, Dongying in Shandong province and Nanchang in Jiangxi province, said Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, its manufacturer.

The C919's latest test flight comes at a time when its competitor Boeing's B737 Max jets remain grounded worldwide following two fatal crashes - one on Oct 29 last year in Indonesia and the other on March 10 in Ethiopia - that killed a total of 346 people.

In March, China was the first country to ground the aircraft from commercial flights. The Civil Aviation Administration of China has also suspended the airworthiness certificate application of the model for Chinese airlines.

Last week, Boeing Co reported a nearly $3 billion loss for the second quarter, its worst loss ever for the US aircraft manufacturer. It delivered 104 fewer airplanes to customers compared to the same quarter last year.

Meanwhile, Boeing's archrival Airbus SE on Wednesday posted stronger-than-expected second-quarter earnings. Its net profit reached $2.2 billion, its earnings report said.

"As there is no timetable for the B737 Max to resume flying, passengers have shown a falling confidence in the model, and the global market would more welcome its competitors. The Max issue also reminds China that it is quite important to do one's own work well and develop a safe aircraft," said Lin Zhijie, an aviation industry analyst.

"Now there are still some gaps between the C919 and mainstream single-aisle aircraft of Boeing and Airbus in economic efficiency and other aspects. After the C919 enters commercial use, it will continue to upgrade and improve, and in the long term, it is likely to challenge major Western manufacturers," he said.

The C919 104 prototype test aircraft took off at 5:32 am on Thursday morning from Shanghai Pudong International Airport, and flew for one hour and 25 minutes, before successfully returning to the airport. The aircraft completed several tests and initial control checks on aircraft systems, said COMAC.

The 104 prototype test aircraft mainly undertakes tasks such as the tests of its avionics system, the performance of takeoff and landing, the automatic flight system, and natural icing, its manufacturer said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's First Private General-Purpose Plane Completes Technical Flight*
> DOU SHICONG
> DATE : MAR 12 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's First Private General-Purpose Plane Completes Technical Flight​
> (Yicai Global) March 12 -- The GA20, China's first general-purpose aircraft independently researched and developed by a private company, has completed its safety flight testing.
> 
> The airplane is expected to obtain certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China and start commercialization in 2020, realizing mass production by 2021 after the successful in-air safety checks at Hengdian Airport in China's southeastern Zhejiang province.
> 
> The GA20 was developed and produced by Shanghai-based Guanyi General Aviation, which concluded stall, stability and maneuverability tests in yesterday's technical flight, Chinese state media The Paper reported.
> 
> The purpose of such tests is to gain data to verify an airplane's safety, stability and manipulability. It is thus an indispensable phase in aircraft development.
> 
> The project to develop the plane started in 2015. A single-engine four-seat fixed-wing craft, the GA20 is China's first airplane produced by a private enterprise that meets international general aviation standards. Guanyi will produce five GA20s for flight testing before obtaining certification for the model, to complete 200 to 300 more safety checks.
> 
> The plane will mainly find use in flight training, private flights and travel, Guanyi's Chairman Zhu Songhua said, adding the company will produce 20 GA20s for commercial use after obtaining certification next year, per Guanyi's plan, with 60 to made in 2021 and over 100 in 2022.
> 
> The company is also developing three other aircraft models, Zhu said. It will be able to debut a new one every two to three years to meet market demand after the GA20 secures certification.


*China's first privately developed aircraft signs 100 intent orders*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-08-08 11:09 





The Guanyi GA20 makes the 50th test flight at the Hengdian General Airport in Zhejiang province, Aug 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

China's first aircraft independently developed by a private company, the Guanyi GA20, flew at a height of 3,000 meters for the first time during its 50th test flight on Wednesday, and secured intent orders for 100 aircraft.

The GA20 is a four-seater, general purpose, single propeller-driven aircraft developed by Guanyi General Aviation, a private company in Shanghai. It is produced at an industrial base in the Nanchang High-tech Zone, Jiangxi province.

On Wednesday, pilot Christian Briand boarded the plane at 12:00 pm and flew it into the sky at 12:03 pm at the Hengdian General Airport in Zhejiang province. The 39-minute flight aimed to test flight envelope extension and load factor.



The Guanyi GA20 makes the 50th test flight at the Hengdian General Airport in Zhejiang province, Aug 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

The test showed that the GA20 has the shortest takeoff distance of 400 meters and landing distance of 350 meters, with a maximum mileage of 1,200 kilometers and a maximum speed of 265 kilometers per hour.

The GA20 can climb up 5 meters per second, and at the height of 2,600 meters, its fuel consumption is 32 liters per hour. Its general performance is better than all the global competitors.

Zhu Songhua, the chairman of Guanyi, said the plane reaching a height of 3,000 meters safely showed its excellent performance and it will open up a path for China's independently developed general aircraft to go global.

Wutong Aviation Sci-Tech Co, a leading private aircraft service company in China, signed the underwriting agreement with Guanyi on Wednesday order of intent for 100 planes.



The Guanyi GA20 makes the 50th test flight at the Hengdian General Airport in Zhejiang province, Aug 7, 2019. [Photo/VCG]

Zhao Haiyang, general manager of Wutong Aviation, said the GA20 has first-class performance, and advanced self-owned core technologies in the world, and thus the company is confident of its sales in the global market.

Guanyi began to develop the GA20 for multiple purposes such as aviation training, private aviation and tourism in 2014. The plane made its debut in Nanchang, capital of Jiangxi, on May 21, 2018.

With an overall length of 8.1 meters and a wingspan of 9.4 meters, the plane is powered by a Lycoming O-320 engine and equipped with a Garmin aviation system.

On Sept 19, the plane made a 26-minute maiden flight at an airport in Nanchang, and ascended to a height of about 300 meters, made a number of routine tests, before landing smoothly.

On March 11, GA20 completed its first public test flight at Hengdian General Airport in Zhejiang.

Guanyi will complete 200-300 test flights in accordance with Civil Aviation Administration of China requirements, and plans to start the plane's industrialization process, after obtaining certification, around 2020.


----------



## JSCh

*"In the clouds" airport ready for operation in SW China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-08 10:07:44|Editor: huaxia






Aerial photo shows the Chongqing Wushan Airport on August 7, 2019 in southwest China. (Xinhua)

*Nicknamed the "in the clouds" airport, the Chongqing Wushan Airport is located at an altitude of more than 1,770 meters above sea level.*

CHONGQING, Aug. 7 (Xinhua) -- A civil airport in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality has met industry standards and is expected to begin operation in mid-August.

Nicknamed the "in the clouds" airport, the Chongqing Wushan Airport is located at an altitude of more than 1,770 meters above sea level, and sits about 15 km away from the center of Wushan County in Chongqing. It is the highest civil airport in Chongqing, and drew an investment of 1.64 billion yuan (232.8 million U.S. dollars).

The airport is equipped with a 3,500-sq-m terminal and a 2,600-meter runway. Construction began in 2015, and finished last month.
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan's Indus Air Orders China's First Privately Developed Plane Guanyi GA20*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : AUG 08 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Pakistan's Indus Air Orders China's First Privately Developed Plane Guanyi GA20​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 8 -- The Guanyi GA20, China's first aircraft developed by a privately owned company, received its first order from Pakistan's Indus Air yesterday. 

Guanyi General Aviation penned a sales agreement for 100 GA20s with Indus Air after finishing the plane's 50th test flight, the Shanghai Observer reported today.

Guanyi expects the GA20 to obtain the domestic airworthiness certificate next year, Chairman Zhu Songhua said, adding that Indus Air's order will be delivered within three or five years.

The Shanghai-based firm completed the maiden flight of the four-seater propeller-driven aircraft last September. The company expects to produce 200 such planes in 2022. It began developing the aircraft in 2014. 

Indus Air inked the pre-sale order to secure fleet of its own and form a nationwide service network for its target customers who are high-net-worth individuals, said Zhao Haiyang, general manager of the Karachi-headquartered airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Eastern Renames Business Jet Arm to Use Homegrown ARJ21 Passenger Planes*
CHEN SHANSHAN
DATE : AUG 22 2019/SOURCE : YICAI






China Eastern Renames Business Jet Arm to Use Homegrown ARJ21 Passenger Planes​
(Yicai Global) Aug. 22 -- China Eastern Airlines' subsidiary China Eastern Business Jet has changed its name and expanded its business scope as it looks to get its hands on the domestic-made ARJ21 passenger jet.

The firm has opted to rebrand as Yiersan Airlines, or Air 123, and added domestic passenger and cargo transport to its business scope, according to corporate information site Tianyancha.

The ARJ21 is the first solely China-made regional airliner. The 78-to-90 seat jets have a range of between 2,225 and 3,700 kilometers and are intended mainly to transport passengers between major metropolises and the smaller cities that surround them.

China Eastern will initially run ARJ21-700ER planes, ER for extended range, with each having 90 seats and only an economy class section.

Air 123 is also expected to begin running the COMAC C919, a narrow-body twinjet airliner made by Commercial Aircraft Corp. of China. China Eastern is set to be the first company to use the C919 when it receives delivery of its maiden order in 2021.

Rivals Air China and China Southern Airlines Holding also plan to run separate airlines specifically to fly the ARJ21, which COMAC-backed Chengdu Airlines already owns 12 of. Newly founded Genghis Khan Airlines in the Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region also has two of the jets, and Urumqi Air, part of major conglomerate HNA Group, has ordered 20.

COMAC had the capacity to make 15 ARJ21 planes last year and expects to make 25 this year and 30 in 2020, it told Yicai Global, adding that the company expects to deliver more than 100 of the aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China, Singapore sign technical arrangement on aviation maintenance*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-21 23:47:14|Editor: Mu Xuequan

BEIJING, Aug. 21 (Xinhua) -- China's civil aviation regulator and its counterpart in Singapore have signed a technical arrangement on aviation maintenance, said the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) on its website Wednesday.

It is the first time that the CAAC has signed a mutual recognition agreement on continuous airworthiness maintenance with another country, the CAAC said.

The arrangement, the Technical Arrangement on Aviation Maintenance between CAAC and Civil Aviation Authority of Singapore, was signed Tuesday in Kathmandu, Nepal, according to the CAAC.

Now 43 maintenance units in Singapore have obtained CAAC maintenance licenses and 26 maintenance units in China hold Singapore maintenance licenses.

The new agreement means that after obtaining the maintenance license from the civil aviation authority of their own country, the maintenance units can obtain a license from the civil aviation authority of the other side through simple procedures, without undergoing an on-site examination by the civil aviation authority of the other side, the CAAC explained.

The signing of the agreement can supplement China's maintenance service system, and helps China's maintenance industry to explore the international market and improve its competitiveness, the CAAC said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Beijing's new airport completes second round of test flights*
By Li Danqing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-08-27 16:35


An A320 China Eastern Airlines aircraft is ready for the flight test at Beijing Daxing International Airport on Aug 26, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]

Five planes completed the second round of test flights at Beijing Daxing International Airport across Monday evening and Tuesday morning, Beijing News reported on Tuesday.

The successful flight tests took place in low visbility, demonstrating the new airport's ability to maintain operation in difficult flying conditions, which can reduce delays due to bad weather such as fog and smog.

An A320 from China Eastern Airlines, A330 from Beijing Capital Airlines, two Boeing-737s from China United Airlines and Hebei Airlines, and an ARJ21 from Chengdu Airlines, China's first homemade regional passenger jetliner, finished their test flights.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## oprih

JSCh said:


> *Beijing's new airport completes second round of test flights*
> By Li Danqing | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-08-27 16:35
> 
> 
> An A320 China Eastern Airlines aircraft is ready for the flight test at Beijing Daxing International Airport on Aug 26, 2019. [Photo/Chinanews.com]
> 
> Five planes completed the second round of test flights at Beijing Daxing International Airport across Monday evening and Tuesday morning, Beijing News reported on Tuesday.
> 
> The successful flight tests took place in low visbility, demonstrating the new airport's ability to maintain operation in difficult flying conditions, which can reduce delays due to bad weather such as fog and smog.
> 
> An A320 from China Eastern Airlines, A330 from Beijing Capital Airlines, two Boeing-737s from China United Airlines and Hebei Airlines, and an ARJ21 from Chengdu Airlines, China's first homemade regional passenger jetliner, finished their test flights.


Beijing's new airport is another modern wonder of the world. Well done China!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

AUGUST 30, 2019 / 6:12 PM / A DAY AGO
*China's top airlines to buy ARJ21 jets from COMAC - Reuters*

BEIJING (Reuters) - China’s three biggest state-owned airlines on Friday announced deals to each purchase 35 ARJ21-700 regional jets from state planemaker Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC).

Air China (601111.SS) (0753.HK), China Southern Airlines Co Ltd (600029.SS) (1055.HK) and China Eastern Airlines (600115.SS) said in separate stock filings that the order is worth $1.33 billion each, based on list prices.

Deliveries were scheduled from 2020 through 2024.

The almost identical announcements from the major airlines may signal an acceleration in the developments of the jet as Beijing seeks to promote its first domestically manufactured jet despite a slow start to sales and production hiccups.

The carriers said the aircraft purchases were aimed at boosting capacity in their regional markets.

China Eastern this month rebranded its Eastern Jets business which operates in general aviation as Air 123 to include public transportation services.

Chinese media have reported that the business was designed to operate home-grown jets such as ARJ21 and C919.

The C919, China’s bid to break the Airbus and Boeing duopoly in the narrow-body passenger jet market, has not yet obtained an airworthiness certification and is not yet in service.

Until now, only small Chinese airlines such as Chengdu Airlines and Inner Mongolia based Genghis Khan Airlines operate the ARJ21, a twin-engine regional jet.

Reporting by Stella Qiu and Brenda Goh; editing by Uttaresh.V and Jason Neely

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Aircraft firm reports progress in China's joint jetliner project*
By Zhao Lei in Moscow | China Daily | Updated: 2019-09-05 09:22



A full-size model of the CR929 wide-body jet is displayed at the 12th China International Aviation and Aerospace Exhibition, also known as Airshow China 2018, in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong province, on Nov 7, 2018. [Photo/IC]

CR929 plane will be able to fly 12,000 kilometers and carry 280 passengers

The largest joint effort between China and Russia in the aviation industry-building the CR929 long-range wide-body jetliner-has begun looking for suppliers, according to Commercial Aircraft Corp of China (COMAC).

The company also said in a statement distributed to reporters at the International Aviation and Space Salon 2019 in Zhukovsky, near Moscow, that the CR929 project is now in the preliminary design stage and is proceeding well.

Next, project teams from China and Russia will deepen cooperation to boost research and development of the jumbo jetliner, it added.

COMAC brought a 1:1 model of the CR929's forward fuselage, consisting of the cockpit and a short section of the passenger cabin, to the Russian air show, which ran from last Tuesday to Sunday.

It was the first time the Chinese airliner manufacturer displayed a large-size model of the CR929 overseas, the company said.

Russian President Vladimir Putin and his Turkish counterpart Recep Tayyip Erdogan visited the model on Tuesday and boarded it to see the inner arrangement and equipment after they inaugurated the Russian air show that morning.

Research and development of the CR929 was launched in 2016. The next year, China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corp was established in Shanghai to take responsibility for the endeavor.

With an initial targeted market in China and Russia, the first version of the aircraft-CR929-600-will be able to fly 12,000 kilometers and carry 280 passengers, according to COMAC.

In another development, COMAC announced during the Russian show that the last two C919 prototypes will be delivered to conduct flight tests around the end of this year.

The C919, COMAC's first jetliner, conducted a successful maiden flight in May 2017 at the Shanghai Pudong International Airport. Currently, four of them are in testing. A total of six prototypes of the jetliner will undergo intensive flight tests.

Launched in 2008, the C919 project is China's first attempt to break the Airbus and Boeing duopoly in more than three decades, after its Y-10 jetliner project was abandoned in the mid-1980s.

The aircraft is set to compete against the Airbus A320 and the Boeing 737 series. It will be able to carry up to 168 passengers and has a maximum flight range of about 5,500 km.

To date, COMAC has received 815 orders for the C919 from 28 buyers worldwide, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170068600578691073COMAC America Corp.@COMACAmerica
#COMAC delivered the third #ARJ21 to Genghis Khan Airlines on 9/5/19! Continued growth in the airline's all-domestic fleet!









4:17 AM - Sep 7, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170068600578691073COMAC America Corp.@COMACAmerica
> #COMAC delivered the third #ARJ21 to Genghis Khan Airlines on 9/5/19! Continued growth in the airline's all-domestic fleet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4:17 AM - Sep 7, 2019


Can they meet the promised of 20 ARJ-21 delivered by 2019? So far only 6 delivered by Sept 2019. I doubt that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1170539312179380225Global Times✔@globaltimesnews

China's #C919 passenger airplane on Saturday flew a "moon cake" flight path to celebrate Chinese Mid-Autumn Festival, when moon cakes are traditionally eaten.





11:28 AM - Sep 8, 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Ahmet Pasha said:


> Sab copycat mall hai.


LOL.. Sourgraped.


----------



## JSCh

*COMAC says production of C919 to start later this year*
By Zhu Wenqian | China Daily | Updated: 2019-09-19 08:26
















A model of passenger jet C919 is displayed at the Aviation Expo China in Beijing. [Photo by Chen Xiaogen / For China Daily]

Move will help aviation industry get involved in global supply chain system

Commercial Aircraft Corp of China, the manufacturer of China's first home-built narrow-body passenger jet C919, said it will start manufacturing the first aircraft later this year and it aims to get airworthiness certification and deliver to China Eastern Airlines in two to three years.

Now, four C919 test jets－the 101,102, 103 and 104 prototypes－are in intense flying tests, static tests and other ground tests at test bases including Yanliang district in Xi'an, Shaanxi province, Dongying in Shandong province, and Nanchang in Jiangxi province. Another two new test jets, the 105 and 106, will be put into tests within this year. So far, 815 orders have been placed for the C919 from home and abroad.

"The manufacturing of the C919 will help the Chinese aviation industry to be involved in the world's supply chain system of large aircraft, and China will be able to acquire valuable experience," said Wang Yanan, editor-in-chief of Aerospace Knowledge magazine.

"The C919 still needs to undergo several tests to showcase that it is a safe, fuel-efficient, and convenient aircraft. The Chinese aviation industry could transform from a manufacturing giant to an innovation power," he said.

Meanwhile, the CR929 long-range wide-body aircraft, which is co-developed by China and Russia, has finished conceptual designs, and now it is in the stage of selecting suppliers.

"Aero engine makers General Electric Aviation of the United States and Rolls-Royce Holdings Plc of the United Kingdom, among others, are in the bidding process, and we will announce the result at a later stage," Yang Yang, deputy general manager of marketing and sales at COMAC, said at the ongoing Aviation Expo China in Beijing on Wednesday.

The CR929 will mainly target markets in China, Russia and other Asia-Pacific countries. Its competing models include the Airbus'A330 and Boeing's B787.

Besides, the ARJ21, China's first home built regional passenger jetliner, has already been put into use with 15 aircraft by Chengdu Airlines and Genghis Khan Airlines. In August, three major State-owned airlines－Air China, China Eastern Airlines and China Southern Airlines－each ordered 35 new ARJ21 aircraft, indicating the model will start all-around commercial use in the country.

"The market for the ARJ21 is better than we expected. We have an order of 596 aircraft, and about 200 of them have been put into production plan. Now, we have two production lines in Shanghai," Yang said.

"With a growing demand from customers, we will be able to expand the annual capacity to about 50 in total. We are also looking at the opportunities to export the aircraft to Southeast Asian countries and Africa," he said.

In late August, the ARJ21 aircraft undertook a three-day demonstration flight in Southwest China, to showcase its performance in plateau areas. COMAC said the plateau market would become an important growth segment for the aircraft, as the model is suitable to fly in highland areas.

Separately, COMAC released its forecast for China's aviation market in the next 20 years on Wednesday. It predicted Chinese airlines would need 10,344 airplanes by 2038. Boeing released its forecast on Tuesday and raised its forecast for China, saying that over the next 20 years, Chinese carriers will need 8,090 new airplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*IOE Provides An Important 'Puzzle' to Smart Airport---Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Sep 20, 2019

Recently, Sichuan Zhongke Chengguang Technology Co., Ltd., a subsidiary of Institute of Optics and Electronics (IOE), has applied its 2D precision tracking control platform (optical turntable) and other related scientific and technological achievements to civil aviation field, which will be used to build smart airport.

With the characteristics of high precision, high reliability, high environmental adaptability and maintenance free, this optical turntable can ensure the safety of aircraft taking off and landing. The optical turntable can be used for real-time inspection of foreign bodies on the runway when the aircraft is taking off or landing. 





Fig. 1. 2D precision tracking control platform, optical turntable (Image by IOE)​
At the same time, the 8m antenna turntable system and 5m antenna turntable system developed by this company can be used in airport primary and secondary radar systems. The antenna turntable system plays an important role in airport radar operation control and safety. It’s going to be one of the key products to replace imported equipments. 

Next, IOE will try to apply its photoelectric detection and tracking technology to airport foreign object detection, aircraft tracking, drone and bird monitoring. They will build an industrial technology innovation chain and pay more attention to the transformation of scientific and technological achievements, contributing to the construction of smart airports and civil aviation powers. 

IOE has joined the Civil Aviation Smart Airport Industry Technology Innovation Strategic Alliance in 2019. The alliance was established under the auspices of the Civil Aviation Administration, aiming to integrate industry-related advantages, promote efficient integration of production, education and research. Through these measures, the transformation of scientific and technological achievements will be promoted too.


----------



## JSCh

中国商飞
今天 10:03
来自 iPhone客户端
9月20日下午，C919飞机104架机于14时59分从东营胜利机场起飞，经过1小时49分钟的空中飞行，于16时48分平稳降落在西安阎良机场，圆满完成东营-阎良转场试飞任务。本次机组共有5名成员，试飞员：邹礼学、吴鑫、聂飞；试飞工程师：王嘉一、李畅。
*COMAC*
Today 10:03

On the afternoon of September 20, the C919 aircraft took off from Dongying Shengli Airport at 14:59. After 1 hour and 49 minutes of air flight, it landed smoothly at Xi'an Yanliang Airport at 16:48, successfully completing Dongying-Yanliang. transfer test flight mission. The crew has 5 members, test pilots: Zou Lixue, Wu Xin, Nie Fei; flight test engineers: Wang Jiayi, Li Chang.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Infographic: Take a panoramic tour of Beijing Daxing International Airport*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-09-25 08:34 



Beijing's new mega-airport opens on Wednesday, welcoming its first passengers after five years of construction.




​China Southern Airlines and China Eastern Airlines will lead, with flights leaving Beijing Daxing International Airport at 3:45 pm Wednesday to Guangzhou Baiyun International Airport and Shanghai Pudong International Airport, respectively, according to flight app Umetrip. An Air China flight will leave for Chengdu 15 minutes later.

Qian Yuanyuan, manager of the airport's operations department, said a China Southern Airbus A380, a China Eastern Airbus A350-900 and an Air China Boeing B747-8 would be the first passenger departures. On Wednesday, the first passengers will arrive in one flight each from China United Airlines, Capital Airlines and Hebei Airlines.

On Tuesday, five empty planes arrived: two from China Eastern and one each from China Southern, Air China and Xiamen Air. They flew to Daxing from Beijing Capital International Airport.

China Southern will have 40 percent of airport slots at Daxing, followed by China Eastern with 30 percent and other airlines sharing the rest, according to the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

China United Airlines, a subsidiary of China Eastern, will be the first airline to transfer its base of operations to Daxing. Currently at Beijing Nanyuan Airport, it will operate over 130 daily flights from the new airport, serving 60 routes.

The 80 billion-yuan ($11.7 billion) facility, 46 kilometers south of downtown, will ultimately handle over 100 million passengers a year, matching Hartsfield-Jackson Atlanta International Airport in the United States.


----------



## JSCh

*Major carrier ready for takeoff at Daxing Airport*
Yang Jian 13:31 UTC+8, 2019-09-25 



An intelligent robot is ready to assist passengers at China Southern's self-service check-in counters at the Daxing International Airport.

China Southern Airlines, the largest operator at Beijing’s new Daxing International Airport, has launched its operation control center, the largest in Asia, to prepare for the airport’s grand opening.

Covering 3,400 square meters, the operational headquarters features 48 screens displaying information for each flight at the mega airport. Over 200 operators can track aircraft, create flight plans and send orders to airport support teams in real time.

The Guangzhou-based carrier, one of the major airlines based at the new airport, also launched its fast check-in and boarding procedures based on artificial intelligence and 5G network.

After downloading the airline’s mobile app, passengers can complete check-in, luggage check, security check and boarding procedures with their phones and by having their faces scanned, the carrier said.

An AI robot named Xiao Nan has also been unveiled to offer information on flights, traffic, airport buses and facilities inside the airport, along with other services.

The airline has installed 30 multilingual self-serve check-in machines and 78 self service luggage-check machines at the terminal building. By scanning a QR code on the carrier's mobile app, passengers can also track their luggage on their phone.

China Southern will account for over 40 percent of travelers at the airport upon its opening. It has built the largest airport hanger in Asia at the airport, which can serve two Airbus 380 super-jumbos simultaneously.

Its food preparation facility, also the largest of its kind in Asia, can cook up to 180,000 meals per day.

After the winter flight season, China Southern will operate 28 inbound and outbound flights from Daxing Airport.

The new airport, located near the junction of Beijing's Daxing District and Langfang in north Hebei Province, is expected to handle 45 million passengers annually by 2021 and 72 million by 2025, making it one of the busiest airports in the world.

Covering a land area of 47 square kilometers, the new airport will be double the size of the existing capital airport, which is currently the largest airport in China.





​The operational headquarters of China Southern, said to be the largest in Asia, at the Daxing airport





​A China Southern's VIP lounge at the terminal building of the Daxing airport





​A China Southern's VIP lounge at the terminal building of the Daxing airport





​China Southern's massive cargo transport center at the Daxing Airport

Source: SHINE Editor: Cai Wenjun


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176775373746401280

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1176775988933349376

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国航空工业集团有限公司
> 
> 
> 8月1日 11:32 来自 专业版微博
> 【“新舟”700飞机前机身部段交付用户】7月30日清晨，航空工业陕飞参与研制的首架民用客机“新舟”700飞机001架机前机身部段正式启运交付用户。这也是“新舟”700飞机第一个实现总装大部件对接并顺利交付用户的部段，同时也标志着项目研制取得了阶段性胜利，向实现整机总装下线目标又迈出了坚实的一步。O网页链接
> 
> *China Aviation Industry Corporation*
> August 1st 11:32 from the professional version of Weibo
> 
> [MA-700 aircraft front fuselage section delivery to user]
> 
> On the morning of July 30, the aviation industry subsidiary Shaanxi Aircraft Corp. participated in the development of the first MA-700 001 aircraft front fuselage section officially delivered to the user. This is also the first section of the MA-700 to realize the docking of large components and the smooth delivery to users. It also marks a milestone in the development of the project and a solid step towards achieving the goal of full assembly.​


28 Sept 2019, media report on MA-700 assembly progressing with wing installation on fuselage. 
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国商飞 59分钟前 来自 iPhone客户端
生产提速，再交1架！本月第4架ARJ21！

今天，中国商飞向成都航空交付第15架ARJ21飞机，这也是中国商飞向客户交付的第18架ARJ21。这架国籍号为B-603Q的ARJ21飞机由工银金融租赁有限公司出资购买，出租给成都航空使用，这也是ARJ21飞机第13次通过售后回租的形式交付飞机。

“熊猫机”批产提速有何“玄机”？戳这里⬇️
O本月第4架ARJ21！“熊猫机”批产提速有何“玄机”...​
*China Commercial Aircraft*
59 minutes ago from iPhone client
*Speed up production, and then handover one more! The fourth ARJ21 this month!*

Today, COMAC delivered the 15th ARJ21 aircraft to Chengdu Airlines, which is the 18th ARJ21 delivered by COMAC to customers. The ARJ21 aircraft with the nationality number B-603Q was purchased by ICBC Financial Leasing Co., Ltd. and leased to Chengdu Airlines. This is the 13th time that the ARJ21 aircraft was delivered to the aircraft through sale and leaseback.

What is the "mystery" of the "Panda Machine" batch production speed increase? Click here⬇️
O本月第4架ARJ21！“熊猫机”批产提速有何“玄机”...








*
Note: *
For those of you that is wandering about the answer to the "mystery" of accelerated production, but is unable to understand the linked article in Chinese language, it basically talk about Takt time lean production --> Takt time - Wikipedia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

One more ARJ21 handover yesterday, altogether 5 for Sept.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to strengthen cooperation with CEECs in civil aviation industry, official says*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-09 11:13:28|Editor: ZD

PRAGUE, Oct. 8 (Xinhua) -- China will promote cooperation with the Central and Eastern European countries (CEECs) as there is great potential for cooperation in the civil aviation industry, said Cui Xiaofeng, deputy director of the Civil Aviation Administration of China Tuesday.

Cui made the remarks here at the First Civil Aviation Business Forum between China and the CEECs, hosted by the Sino-Czech Aviation Association.

At present, global civil aviation is faced with unprecedented challenges as well as historical opportunities, he said, adding that artificial intelligence, block chain and 5G mobile communication technology have empowered civil aviation equipment to be smarter, enabled civil aviation service to be more personalized, offered passengers more convenience, and allowed international cooperation to be more diversified.

In recent years, China's general aviation industry has enjoyed a rapid growth and more market opportunities are emerging, said Cui, citing a total number of 241 general aviation airports, and 471 general aviation enterprises with 2,583 aircrafts that China boasts.

The CEECs have rich practical experience in aircraft manufacturing, professional training, airport operation and low altitude airspace management, he said, adding that the forum served as a platform to promote exchanges and cooperation between the two sides.

In 2018, more than 1.4 million Chinese citizens traveled to the CEECs, while around 350,000 people from the CEECs toured China. China's general aviation enterprises imported various types of aircrafts from the CEECs, including JA-600 and FM-250.

China's provinces of Sichuan, Zhejiang, Hebei and Jiangsu signed strategic cooperation agreements on aircraft R&D and manufacturing with enterprises from the Czech Republic, Slovenia and other CEECs, Cui said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

航空航天港 9ifly 
35分钟前 来自 iPhone客户端
成都航空正积极筹备开通黑龙江往返海参崴航线，这也将是ARJ21飞机首条国际航线。预计10月28日开航。

*9ifly.cn
35 minutes ago*

Chengdu Airlines is actively preparing for the opening of the Heilongjiang round-trip Vladivostok route, which will also be the first international route of the ARJ21 aircraft. It is expected to start on October 28.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Shanghai-made light aircraft takes to skies*
> By Li Xinran | 00:01 UTC+8 July 5, 2018 |
> 
> 
> 
> PRINT EDITION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE Oxai Aircraft M2 Skywave, a Shanghai-made two-seater amphibious light sport aircraft, successfully took off and landed on the Dishui Lake in Shanghai on its maiden test flight yesterday.
> 
> The single-piston aircraft, among the smallest of its kind in the world, carried out low-flying maneuvers around the lake at the southeast tip of the city.
> 
> The M2 Skywave can fly up to 1,000 kilometers on 100 liters of fuel. The empty weight of the airframe, which is 90 percent carbon-fiber composite, is 350 kilograms and maximum takeoff weight is 650kg.
> 
> Having an all-composite airframe, the M2 is powered by a 100-horsepower Rotax 912iS piston engine, which can run on autogas. Avionics are dual Garmin G3X Touch displays with a Garmin G5 attitude indicator as backup. Flight controls are conventional, with two control sticks in the cockpit.
> 
> Roger Mao, Oxai’s chief designer, president and CEO, and his team have been working on the seaplane for nine years after receiving the type and production certificates from the Civil Aviation Administration of China.
> 
> “Skywave performs well at low speed which is good news for junior pilots,” said Mao.
> 
> “Skywave’s maiden voyage marks a breakthrough for Shanghai’s general aviation manufacturing industry.”
> 
> The Skywave is designed to take off and land on both ground and water. “A distance of 200 meters is required for takeoff while the landing requires 150 meters on land and 250 on water,” Mao told Shanghai Daily.
> 
> Oxai Aircraft, based in Lingang in the Pudong New Area, has already received 75 orders for the 1.8 million yuan (US$272,000) M2. It will receive Light-Sport Aircraft Airworthiness Certification from the Federal Aviation Administration when it is delivered to the American buyers.
> 
> General aviation is emerging as a strategic industry in China after the State Council issued a guidance in 2016 to develop the industry. China plans to build more than 500 general aviation airports by 2020 to serve more than 5,000 aircraft.
> 
> Skywave’s maiden voyage is a major breakthrough for China’s low-altitude airspace, according to the East China Regional Administration of the CAAC.
> 
> Two field takeoff and landing points have been established in the Lingang area while two airspaces over the coastal town have been approved.
> 
> Lingang has built a 600-meter grass runway and water takeoff-landing areas on Dishui Lake to enable test flights of drones and general aviation aircraft. The town is also a pilot zone of low-altitude digital management.
> 
> View attachment 484447
> 
> View attachment 484448
> 
> View attachment 484449​


*China's First Homegrown Amphibian Spreads Its Wings in Lingang*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : OCT 24 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's First Homegrown Amphibian Spreads Its Wings in Lingang​
(Yicai Global) Oct. 24 -- China's first domestically developed amphibious aircraft made a test flight of 120 kilometers yesterday, departing from its home base in Shanghai's Lingang New Area.

The OXAI M2 Skywave, developed by Oxai Aircraft, flew to Suzhou in about an hour while exploring low airways in the region, Shanghai's municipal government said in a statement posted on its WeChat account.

The OXAI M2 Skywave is the first light-sport aircraft approved by the Civil Aviation Administration of China. The 6-meter plane, made of carbon fiber composite, weighs 450 kilograms and has a range of 1,200 kms.

Oxai Aircraft moved to Lingang in 2016, said founder Roger Mao. Lingang has preferential policies for aviation firms and the up-and-coming industrial area was added to the eastern city's free trade zone in August.


----------



## JSCh

*China's first domestically-built jet embarks on international route*
By Tu Lei Source:Global Times Published: 2019/10/26 17:51:35



Sichuan Airlines celebrated its first international route with the ARJ21 flying from Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province to Vladivostok on Saturday. Photo: Tu Lei/ GT

China's first domestically manufactured regional passenger jetliner ARJ 21 under Sichuan Airlines made its maiden overseas flight on Saturday, embarking from Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province, to Vladivostok in Russia.

Beginning Sunday it will be on a regular operation, flying on Mondays and Fridays.

At present, most of the flights from Harbin to Vladivostok need to transit, primarily through Beijing, Shanghai, and Seoul. With the opening of this route, there will be more choices for the passengers.

As the first domestically-built jet, with independent intellectual property rights owned by China, it is particularly suitable for airport take-off and landing conditions including complex route obstacles of the western and northern regions of China, said Zhang Fang, captain of this ARJ21 flying to Vladivostok.

Chengdu Airlines is the first buyer of ARJ21. Since the beginning of this aircraft's commercial operations in June of 2016, Chengdu Airlines has transported more than 540,000 passengers, covering 28 cities. 

At present, the total fleet size of the Chengdu Airlines is 47, including 15 ARJ21 aircraft.



Sichuan Airlines celebrated its first international route with the ARJ21 flying from Harbin, Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province to Vladivostok on Saturday. Photo: Tu Lei/ GT

In August this year, three Chinese carriers, Air China, Chinese Eastern Airlines, and China Southern Airlines, said they will buy 35 ARJ21, with a total sum of nearly 28.3 billion yuan ($4 billion).

So far, Commercial Aircraft Corporation of China (COMAC) has received 596 orders for ARJ21 from 22 customers. COMAC has delivered 19 ARJ21 aircraft to its customers.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * Advanced version of China's 1st electric plane makes maiden flight *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-02 07:18:32_|_Editor: Yang Yi_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Nov. 1, 2017 shows the RX1E-A, a two-seater aircraft designed by Shenyang Aerospace University, at Caihu airport in Shenyang, northeast China's Liaoning Province, Nov. 1, 2017. An advanced version of China's first electric plane made its maiden flight on Wednesday, extending the single flight time to two hours from around 45 minutes. (Xinhua/Pan Yulong)
> 
> View attachment 434529
> 
> View attachment 434528
> 
> View attachment 434530​


*4-seater electric aircraft makes maiden flight in China*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-10-28 18:20:17|Editor: Xiang Bo

SHENYANG, Oct. 28 (Xinhua) -- The maiden flight of China's first self-developed four-seater electric aircraft, the RX4E, succeeded Monday in the northeastern Chinese city of Shenyang.

Developed by Liaoning General Aviation Academy (LGAA), the 1,200 kg aircraft is 8.4 meters long with a wingspan of 13.5 meters. It has a range of 300 km and is capable of flying about one and a half hours for a single flight.

The aircraft uses carbon fiber composite material and is very light. It can take off on hard grassland and gravel road, according to Zhao Tienan, deputy head of LGAA.

"The RX4E aircraft has a huge market prospect. It can be used in a number of fields such as short-distance transportation, pilot training, sightseeing, aerial photography and aerial mapping," Zhao said.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 28 Sept 2019, media report on MA-700 assembly progressing with wing installation on fuselage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*新机研制再传新捷 新舟700飞机10101中机身下架*
2019-11-01 来源：民航资源网

　　民航资源网2019年11月1日消息：11月1日，新舟700飞机10101中机身在西飞民机完成下架。中机身的成功下架，让整机总装下架的脚步更加临近。

　　2019年以来，随着型号研制的不断推进，新舟700飞机由“听得见”逐步进入到“看得见”。10001、10101架机的大部件交付、对接频频传出喜讯。进入四季度后，各参研单位以实现总装下架节点为目标，不断推进研制进度：10月9日，成飞民机完成机头部件，交付陕飞；10月19日，陕飞完成前机身部件总装下架；10月31日，在陕飞完成机身与机头部件总装对接下架；11月1日，西飞民机完成中机身下架。

*Development of new airplane reach new stage. New MA-700 aircraft batch 10101 fuselage off the line*
2019-11-01 Source: Carnot.com

Carnot.com - November 1, 2019: On November 1, the fuselage of the MA-700 aircraft 10101 was completed in Xi'an Civil Aircraft. The success roll off of the mid-fuselage bring the final assembly of the whole plane closer.

Since beginning 2019, with the continuous model development, the MA-700 aircraft has gradually becoming “visible” from “audible”. News of the delivery of large parts of the 10001 and 10101 aircraft were frequently reported. After entering the fourth quarter, the participating units continued to advance the development progress with the goal of achieving the final assembly: On October 9th, Chengdu Civil Aircraft completed the nose and delivered it to Shaanxi Civil Aircraft; On October 19th, Shaanxi Civil Aircraft completed the assembly of the front fuselage; On October 31, the complete assembly of the fuselage and the nose in Shaanxi was completed. On November 1st, Xian Civil Aircraft completed the mid-fuselage.
















​


----------



## JSCh

*World’s fastest ultra-light aircraft to be produced in China: report*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/11/4 19:47:32



The Shark aircraft is on display at the Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province on November 7, 2018. Photo: IC

The Shark, the world's fastest ultra-light aircraft from Czech, which is scheduled to begin production in China next year, is expected to be a star at the 2nd China International Import Expo (CIIE) which runs from Tuesday to Sunday in Shanghai.

The deal to transfer production technology was signed by Czech and Chinese companies this year, and is currently in the development stage which includes training Chinese employees, the Shanghai-based news website thepaper.cn reported on Sunday.

The production line in China will be launched in 2020, the report said.

With a speed of 300 kilometers an hour, the Shark is said to be the world's fastest ultra-light aircraft and has a range of 1,660 kilometers, the Beijing Daily reported in November 2018, when the aircraft was on display at the Airshow China 2018 in Zhuhai, South China's Guangdong Province.

As a tandem seat, light plane made of advanced composite material featuring carbon fiber epoxy, the Shark is suitable for multiple purposes including flight training, sightseeing and as a private aircraft, according to exhibitors at the Czech booth at CIIE.

In 2017, the Civil Aviation Administration of China issued a Validation Type Certificate for the Shark, clearing a path for its production in China, thepaper.cn reported.

The Shark targets high-end consumers, and is priced between 160,000 to 200,000 euro ($178,000-223,000) for sale around the world, the Beijing Daily said.


----------



## JSCh

*China's COMAC Wants to Start Making Plane Co-Developed With Russia in 2021*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : NOV 08 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's COMAC Wants to Start Making Plane Co-Developed With Russia in 2021​
(Yicai Global) Nov. 8 -- China Commercial Aircraft, or COMAC, is striving to begin production of the first CR929 plane developed in tandem with Russia by 2021 as it looks to widen its portfolio of aircraft.

The two nations are currently drafting preliminary designs and selecting suppliers, The Paper cited COMAC's Deputy General Manager Guo Bozhi as saying at an industry leaders' summit during the China International Import Expo yesterday. He did not disclose further details.

The CR929 is a wide-body passenger aircraft that China and Russia agreed to build together and set up a Shanghai-based joint venture to design in May 2017. The base model CR929-600 is benchmarked against the Boeing 787 and has 280 seats and a maximum range of 12,000 kilometers.

COMAC is looking to expand its plane portfolio beyond the self-develop regional airliner ARJ21, Guo added. The firm showcased the ARJ21 at the Asian Business Aviation Conference & Exhibition and Paris Air Show this year, and has plans to make a new version of the jet intended for cargo transport.

The ARJ21 models can transport between 78 and 90 passengers over distances from 2,225 to 3,700 kilometers and is capable of operating at all of China's regular plateau airports and most of its high plateau airports. The Civil Aviation Administration of China defines regular plateau airports as those at between 1,524 meters and 2,438 meters above sea level, while high plateau airports are more than 2,438 meters above.

Three domestic carriers already run the planes, Chengdu Airlines, Genghis Khan Airlines and Jiangxi Air. They have already transported 570,000 passengers between 36 cities, Guo said, adding that COMAC will begin delivering ARJ21s to China's big three airlines, China Eastern, Air China and China Southern, next year.

It hopes to delivery 10 of the jets in 2021, the same year it plans to start delivering its first large passenger jet, the C919, he continued. The C919 has already begun test flights.


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1198025518202834945
COMAC America Corp.@COMACAmerica

On Nov. 22nd an #ARJ21 flew from Nantong Xingdong Int Airport to Chengdu Shuangliu Int Airport completing #COMAC's delivery of the 16th ARJ21 to launch partner Chengdu Airlines! Congratulations to COMAC & Chengdu Airlines on continued growth & a beautiful partnership!


----------



## JSCh

*China-made detecting aircraft for remote sensing delivered*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-27 16:06:49|Editor: huaxia



Photo taken on Nov. 27, 2019 shows a Xinzhou-60 aircraft for remote sensing in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. China's aircraft maker Xi'an Aircraft Industry Co. (XAC) has delivered two high-performance Xinzhou-60 aircraft for remote sensing to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) for aerial observation missions. Ding Yaxiu, chief designer of the aircraft, said the aerial observation aircraft is adapted from the Xinzhou-60 aircraft developed by the company to better address the demand of carrying different functional equipment for diversified observation purposes. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)

XI'AN, Nov. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's aircraft maker Xi'an Aircraft Industry Co. (XAC) has delivered two high-performance Xinzhou-60 aircraft for remote sensing to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) for aerial observation missions.

The aircraft maker started to develop the aircraft in 2014.

Wu Yirong, a CAS academician and president of the Aerospace Information Research Institute of the academy, said the new type of aircraft has obtained an airworthiness certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China.

Ding Yaxiu, chief designer of the aircraft, said the aerial observation aircraft is adapted from the Xinzhou-60 aircraft developed by the company to better address the demand of carrying different functional equipment for diversified observation purposes.

The refitted Xinzhou-60 airplanes have wide applications in emergency support, disaster relief, agriculture and water conservancy, said Wu adding that researchers from around the world can make use of the science data collected by the aircraft.


----------



## JSCh

*China's 5th C919 Jet Arrives in east China Airport for Further Test Flights*
Dec 6, 2019
CCTV Video News Agency

The fifth prototype of China's large passenger airliner C919 arrived in Nanchang City of east China's Jiangxi Province on Thursday for further test flights after completing the ones in Shanghai.


----------



## JSCh

*Wind tunnel tests on a scale model of the CRAIC CR929 is carried out by TsAGI*
Posted on December 12th, 2019 by Russian Aviation Insider in Aerospace, China, Russia



Aerodynamic wind tunnel tests on a 1:39 scale version of the advanced wide-body aircraft – in the airframe-plus-wing configuration – have been carried out in Russia (TsAGI)

Russia’s Central Aerohydrodynamic Institute (TsAGI) has completed a series of wind-tunnel tests on the CR929 new wide-body aircraft programme that is being developed jointly by Russia’s United Aircraft Corporation (UAC) and China’s COMAC.

A 1:39 scale high-speed standard model (HSM) version of the advanced wide-body aircraft in the airframe-plus-wing configuration was tested for an entire week at the T-128 aerodynamic wind tunnel at Zhukovsky near Moscow.

The HSM model was designed as a joint effort of Russian and Chinese aerodynamic experts. Similar CR929 programme tests have already been conducted in China and Europe.

“A series of tests in different countries has allowed us to accumulate data from which we can correctly compare results. The information we have gained is important for a more precise prediction of the CR929 aircraft’s aerodynamic performance in real flight,” explains Maxim Litvinov, the programme’s chief designer from the Russian side. Currently the data is being analysed by a working group made up of Russian and Chinese engineers who will compile a report, the details of which will help propel the programme to the next stage. As well as the practical implications for the future wide-body aircraft, the HSM testing is of great significance to the Russian aerospace industry in general, he adds.

“We can compare the results of the same model in different testing equipment in several countries. This is an unprecedented experience for us,” insists Anton Gorbushin, head of the aerodynamic laboratory at TsAGI.

The base version of the wide-body long haul CR929 is designed to carry 280 passengers over distances up to 12,000 kilometres. The maiden flight is scheduled for 2023, with certification approvals between 2025 and 2027. UAC’s president Yury Slyusar has previously indicated that the programme has thus far attracted 200 ‘soft’ orders. The programme, launched in 2017, is a Russo-Sino joint project being developed by CRAIC [China-Russia Commercial Aircraft International Corporation]


http://www.rusaviainsider.com/wind-tunnel-tests-scale-model-craic-cr929-carried-tsagi/


----------



## JSCh

*2019: A Year in Review – COMAC America Corporation*
DECEMBER 19, 2019 BY : HALEY DETWILER-MCDONALD

As 2019 comes to a close, we have the opportunity to reflect on all that has transpired. So for the final publication of the year, we will take a look at COMAC’s growth and accomplishments over the past twelve months. And there is no better place to begin than with the first child of Chinese civil aviation, the ARJ21.

From the very beginning, 2019 was a tremendous year for the ARJ21. Over the course of the year, COMAC delivered six aircraft to launch customer Chengdu Airlines, with the first taking place on January 25th signaling that the coming months would be fruitful.







In April, Chengdu Airlines added four new routes to be serviced by the ARJ21, and in the same month the aircraft reached 10,000 hours of safe flying time in regular passenger service!

In October, COMAC officially launched operations of the large aircraft demonstration industrial park. Together with Chengdu Airlines who relocated to the park, COMAC will use the facility to accelerate large-scale production of the ARJ21 aircraft. The mission for the park is to support demonstration operations of the ARJ21 focusing on aviation operations, maintenance, training & more.






On October 26, 2019, the ARJ21 went international!! Chengdu Airlines launched the Chinese Aircraft’s first international route between Harbin Taiping International Airport and Russia’s Vladivostok International Airport, which is expected to operate twice a week.









On November 22, 2019, COMAC and Chengdu Airlines punctuated the success of this year and forecast clear skies ahead for 2020 with the delivery of a sixth ARJ21. This addition brings the Chengdu Airline’s ARJ21 fleet total to sweet sixteen! 






Expanding the ARJ21 legacy, COMAC delivered the very first ARJ21 to Genghis Khan Airlines on February 22, 2019! Genghis Kahn (formerly Tianjiao Airlines), was granted a public air transport enterprise business license in January of 2019. The same month, Chengdu Airlines signed a frame work agreement with Genghis Khan Airlines to cooperate in the development of their ARJ21 fleets through data sharing and more. The Airline’s goal for its all-domestic fleet is to connect various regional destinations with its base of Hohhot, thereby helping to develop Inner Mongolia while simultaneously advancing the role of domestic aircraft in the Chinese market. 










In June of 2019, COMAC delivered the second aircraft to Genghis Kahn Airlines. The following month, the airline officially commenced operations with the ARJ21 using a route between Inner Mongolia’s Hohhot Baita Airport and Ulanhot Airport. Genghis Kahn Airline’s all-domestic fleet continued to grow in September when COMAC delivered the third aircraft for the year.






In April of 2019, COMAC unveiled the all new COMAC Business Jet (CBJ), at the
2019 Asian Business Aviation Conference and Exhibition. This executive variant of the ARJ21 features a wide cabin, flexible layout, and advanced entertainment options. With seating for 12-29 passengers, Mach 0.78 cruise speed and 5500 km range, this aircraft promises to provide customers with exceptional versatility and performance.









On August 26th and 27th , the ARJ21, donning Chengdu Airlines livery, took part in the second phase of Beijing Daxing International Airport’s test flights. This was a significant event for COMAC and China’s civil aviation program as it marked the very first time a domestic aircraft participated in test flights for a new airport, but it certainly won’t be the last.










The following month, on September 12, 2019, COMAC celebrated the roll-out of the very first ARJ21 from the Pudong assembly line! The Pudong production line launched in March of 2019 and is equipped to assemble 30 aircraft a year with the capacity to open a second assembly line.










With the new assembly line in place to accommodate growing orders, on November 2, 2019, COMAC unveiled an ARJ21 with Jiangxi Airlines livery at the 2019 Nanchang Flight Conference. This marked the aircraft’s entry into the Jiangxi Airlines fleet! Official delivery and start of operations with Jiangxi is slated for early 2020. The airline plans to introduce a total of five ARJ21 aircraft to their fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Not to be outdone by its older sibling, the C919 also make great strides in 2019! On July 26th, C919 aircraft 103 departed Shanghai Pudong Airport for a 2 hour and 39 minute flight to the Aviation Industry Group Airport to begin a new phase of test flights. A/C 103 joined two other C919 aircraft already conducting test flights in Xi’an Yanliang, Shandong Dongying, and Jiangxi Nanchang respectively.









The following month, on August 1st, COMAC’s fourth C919 prototype successfully completed its first test flight mission Aircraft 104 took to the early morning skies over Pudong International Airport in Shanghai for one hour and 25 minutes to conduct maneuver inspections and system checks among other tests.









Later that month, C919 A/C 104 was transferred to Dongying, Shandong Province, where it spent just over a month carrying out the second phase of its test flight mission. Just over a month later, on October 8th the aircraft successfully completed a transition flight from Shandong Dongying to Xi’an Yanliang for additional testing.










On October 24, 2019 the C919 program continued its forward progress as A/C 105 took to the skies for the first time. After departing Shanghai Pudong Airport, the aircraft successfully completed its first test mission over a 1 hour and 37-minute flight, during which several test points were completed and initial operation checks of each system were done. A/C 105’s main focus is special meteorological conditions.









On December 5, 2019, C919 A/C 105 traveled from Shanghai Pudong Airport to Nanchang Yaohu Airport for the next test flight phase including brake tuning, drainage, power supply, fire prevention, environmental control, and special test flights in extreme weather conditions.





While this is just a snapshot of this year’s milestones for China’s commercial aviation program, it is clear that COMAC’s hard work and dedication paid off in 2019. So as the company heads into a bright 2020, it is fueled by great expectations and the aviation dreams of a nation!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*COMAC Business Jet (CBJ) ARJ 21B
May 27, 2020*




Via @开心包子铺 from Weibo

The *ARJ21B*, or *COMAC Business Jet (CBJ),* is a business jet (BizJet). ARJ21 is tackling the business aviation market. On April 16, 2019 during the ABACE 2019 show in Shanghai, the Chinese manufacturer launched the *VVIP version of the ARJ21, the CBJ.*

COMAC presents the CBJ as a highly competitive, _high-end_ aircraft, with the largest cabin in its category. The plane could thus accommodate between 12 and 29 seats, as well as amenities such as a bedroom, a conference room, etc.


With the participation of China's THREE major airliners: Air China, China Eastern Airlines, and China Southern Airlines, the *COMAC ARJ21 Xiangfeng* 翔凤 literally means 'Soaring Phoenix', will grow even faster and be a more familiar aircraft for the general air travelers in China. Now just how fast and how smooth they can produce the aircraft, they won't lack of orders for decades to come!



A next level for China's Aviation Industry, Congrats !
















Via @查理爱飞机 from Weibo

*ARJ21-700
May 27, 2020*









































Air China also already receiving their ARJ 21-700 orders












Via @侏罗纪航空绘画 from Weibo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1359762845685043202China Economy @CE_ChinaEconomy
China state-affiliated media

The #China-developed time-domain Y-12F #aircraft completed flight tests on its airborne #electromagnetic survey capacity on Feb. 6. The tests verify its airborne geo-prospecting capabilities, said the China Aviation Industry Corporation (AVIC).




3:15 PM · Feb 11, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China's First Homegrown Amphibian Spreads Its Wings in Lingang*
> LIAO SHUMIN
> DATE : OCT 24 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's First Homegrown Amphibian Spreads Its Wings in Lingang​
> (Yicai Global) Oct. 24 -- China's first domestically developed amphibious aircraft made a test flight of 120 kilometers yesterday, departing from its home base in Shanghai's Lingang New Area.
> 
> The OXAI M2 Skywave, developed by Oxai Aircraft, flew to Suzhou in about an hour while exploring low airways in the region, Shanghai's municipal government said in a statement posted on its WeChat account.
> 
> The OXAI M2 Skywave is the first light-sport aircraft approved by the Civil Aviation Administration of China. The 6-meter plane, made of carbon fiber composite, weighs 450 kilograms and has a range of 1,200 kms.
> 
> Oxai Aircraft moved to Lingang in 2016, said founder Roger Mao. Lingang has preferential policies for aviation firms and the up-and-coming industrial area was added to the eastern city's free trade zone in August.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372142888864337920Yicai Global 第一财经 @yicaichina
China state-affiliated media

Oxai Aircraft Lands 20 Orders for China’s First Amphibious Plane https://bit.ly/3twyiNI




7:08 PM · Mar 17, 2021


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China-made detecting aircraft for remote sensing delivered*
> Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-27 16:06:49|Editor: huaxia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on Nov. 27, 2019 shows a Xinzhou-60 aircraft for remote sensing in Xi'an, northwest China's Shaanxi Province. China's aircraft maker Xi'an Aircraft Industry Co. (XAC) has delivered two high-performance Xinzhou-60 aircraft for remote sensing to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) for aerial observation missions. Ding Yaxiu, chief designer of the aircraft, said the aerial observation aircraft is adapted from the Xinzhou-60 aircraft developed by the company to better address the demand of carrying different functional equipment for diversified observation purposes. (Xinhua/Li Yibo)
> 
> XI'AN, Nov. 27 (Xinhua) -- China's aircraft maker Xi'an Aircraft Industry Co. (XAC) has delivered two high-performance Xinzhou-60 aircraft for remote sensing to the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) for aerial observation missions.
> 
> The aircraft maker started to develop the aircraft in 2014.
> 
> Wu Yirong, a CAS academician and president of the Aerospace Information Research Institute of the academy, said the new type of aircraft has obtained an airworthiness certification from the Civil Aviation Administration of China.
> 
> Ding Yaxiu, chief designer of the aircraft, said the aerial observation aircraft is adapted from the Xinzhou-60 aircraft developed by the company to better address the demand of carrying different functional equipment for diversified observation purposes.
> 
> The refitted Xinzhou-60 airplanes have wide applications in emergency support, disaster relief, agriculture and water conservancy, said Wu adding that researchers from around the world can make use of the science data collected by the aircraft.


08:55, 23-Jul-2021
*China launches home-grown aeronautic remote-sensing system*
CGTN



An aircraft of the Chinese Aeronautic Remote Sensing System. /China Media Group

China's new aeronautic system for conducting detailed observations and monitoring of Earth's surface passed its final acceptance stage on Thursday and is now formally in operation.

The Chinese Aeronautic Remote Sensing System (CARSS), which consists of two medium-sized manned aircraft together with a range of remote-sensing technologies, was developed by the Aerospace Information Research Institute of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

According to Ding Chibiao, vice president of the institute, aeronautic remote-sensing images are needed to assess road damage, landslides and collapsed houses when people suffer from severe earthquakes or floods. Remote sensing is used widely in disaster prevention and alleviation, agriculture, forestry and fishery, water conservancy, surveying and mapping.

Compared with space-based remote sensing, aeronautic remote sensing offers higher resolution and precision. It can take pictures of the ground continuously, all day long, producing clearer images.

The CARSS also incorporates the functions of real-time processing and satellite communication, contributing to emergency-response operations, including disaster prevention and reduction.

During its trial operations, the system conducted major aeronautic scientific experiments, as well as a calibration flight for the new remote-sensing payload, and a disaster and environmental monitoring flight.

In the next phase, the system will be made available to users in various fields.

Source(s): Xinhua News Agency



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418434694547480579

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 看航空​7-16 16:36
> 来自 微博 weibo.com​​#航空心声# 7月9日，AES100发动机2021上半年适航工作总结会暨PSCP签署仪式在湖南株洲举行。​
> *Watch aviation*
> 7-16 16:36 from Weibo
> 
> On July 9, the AES100 engine airworthiness work summary meeting for the first half of 2021 and the PSCP signing ceremony were held in Zhuzhou, Hunan.
> 
> View attachment 762717​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1420184092864180225ncer(互fo)@ncer200

*Translated from Chinese by Google*
On July 27, the AES100-engine dual-engine helicopter made its maiden flight. AES100 engine is China's first 1000kW-class advanced civil turboshaft engine with international competitiveness and completely independent intellectual property rights. It can meet the power requirements of 5-6 ton twin-engine and 3-4 ton single-engine helicopters.




8:47 AM · Jul 28, 2021


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431656229760274438

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh




----------



## Beast

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431656229760274438


Very likely early next year, it will enter service with China airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Chinese Airplane manufacturer Comac has plans to unveil the Comac c919 With China Eastern Airlines in the 4th Quarter of this year. But with the effects of Covid and delays in test flights do you believe that the play will reach China Eastern?


----------



## JSCh

China's airlines have marked the longest continuous safe flight record in world civil aviation history of over 100 million continuous hours (137 months) as of February 19, the Civil Aviation Administration of China (CAAC) said on Friday.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498179155783036928

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Journeyman

Beast said:


> Chinese Airplane manufacturer Comac has plans to unveil the Comac c919 With China Eastern Airlines in the 4th Quarter of this year. But with the effects of Covid and delays in test flights do you believe that the play will reach China Eastern?


LOL, that plane is a flying coffin. I bet you won't dare to fly on it despite how proud you chinese scream on this forum.


----------



## Beast

Journeyman said:


> LOL, that plane is a flying coffin. I bet you won't dare to fly on it despite how proud you chinese scream on this forum.


The only proven flying coffin plane is boeing B737 max.

I rather take a Chinese plane than B737 max aka flying coffin. Go ahead, u will not be missed. 






News for Airlines, Airports and the Aviation Industry | CAPA


CAPA's Aviation Industry News comprehensively covers the commercial aviation industry by providing users with over 1,000 news briefs per week.



centreforaviation.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> The only proven flying coffin plane is boeing B737 max.


Qatar ordered 50 Max with an option for 100.



Beast said:


> I rather take a Chinese plane than B737 max aka flying coffin. Go ahead, u will not be missed.


Then I guess you will be flying only domestic. You would not know if you are in a Max unless you are told you are in a Max.


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> Qatar ordered 50 Max with an option for 100.
> 
> 
> Then I guess you will be flying only domestic. You would not know if you are in a Max unless you are told you are in a Max.


Qatar is firm believer of US be it right or wrong. They order it's doesn't mean the airplane is safe. 

Max in China is ban for your info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> Qatar is firm believer of US be it right or wrong. They order it's doesn't mean the airplane is safe.
> 
> Max in China is ban for your info.


The Max returned to international confidence faster than C919 acceptance rate. Southwest alone ordered total 440 jets.


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> The Max returned to international confidence faster than C919 acceptance rate. Southwest alone ordered total 440 jets.


lol... Doesnt matter, we all know FAA can be bribe anytime. They will approved for sake of political pressure or money even its flying coffin. 









Boeing, FAA failures to blame for 737 MAX crashes: U.S. House report


Two Boeing 737 MAX crashes that killed all 346 passengers and crew aboard were the "horrific culmination" of failures by the planemaker and Federal Aviation Administration (FAA), a U.S. House panel concluded after an 18-month investigation.




www.reuters.com





While CAA are fully impartial, following real world class standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> lol... Doesnt matter, we all know FAA can be bribe anytime. They will approved for sake of political pressure or money even its flying coffin.


The FAA have no jurisdiction overseas. Foreign airlines have their own test pilots. The debate of the MAX is over.



Beast said:


> While CAA are fully impartial, following real world class standard.


Yeah...So 'impartial' your government forced domestic airlines to buy COMAC.

I always wondered how China could have a 'civil aviation' when there are practically no general aviation.


----------



## Beast

gambit said:


> The FAA have no jurisdiction overseas. Foreign airlines have their own test pilots. The debate of the MAX is over.
> 
> 
> Yeah...So 'impartial' your government forced domestic airlines to buy COMAC.
> 
> I always wondered how China could have a 'civil aviation' when there are practically no general aviation.


Do u have proof of force buy or make it up? How many ARJ-21 crashed? Zero...

CAA and COMAC credibility can be trusted while FAA and Boeing have record of massive failure. I am not biased but just presenting facts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

gambit said:


> The FAA have no jurisdiction overseas. Foreign airlines have their own test pilots. The debate of the MAX is over.
> 
> 
> Yeah...So 'impartial' your government forced domestic airlines to buy COMAC.
> 
> I always wondered how China could have a 'civil aviation' when there are practically no general aviation.


Dude Boeing max is dangerous okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## gambit

Beast said:


> CAA and COMAC credibility can be trusted while FAA and Boeing have record of massive failure.


Sales? And I mean *NOT* forced by the Chinese government.



Beast said:


> I am not biased but just presenting facts.


You can barely tell the difference between a hammer and a screwdriver, let alone understanding the details of the MAX issue.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------

